# Jennifer @Red Robin



## libby

Today at RR, a lady who was eating with her daughter, evidently 'noticed' a man eating with his two daughters.  As he was leaving she stopped him, told him he dropped something, and passed him a sugar packet with her name and phone number.
So that there are no hard feelings, I am here to say that that man has six more children and was just having Daddy time with his two littlest girls.  Don't take offense when he doesn't call.  I'm sure you are lovely.

The Mrs.


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				libby said:
			
		

> Today at RR, a lady who was eating with her daughter, evidently 'noticed' a man eating with his two daughters.  As he was leaving she stopped him, told him he dropped something, and passed him a sugar packet with her name and phone number.
> So that there are no hard feelings, I am here to say that that man has six more children and was just having Daddy time with his two littlest girls.  Don't take offense when he doesn't call.  I'm sure you are lovely.
> 
> The Mrs.



Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Gilligan

You didn't by chance happen to save the sugar packet .....did you?


----------



## Bay_Kat

libby said:


> Today at RR, a lady who was eating with her daughter, evidently 'noticed' a man eating with his two daughters.  As he was leaving she stopped him, told him he dropped something, and passed him a sugar packet with her name and phone number.
> So that there are no hard feelings, I am here to say that that man has six more children and was just having Daddy time with his two littlest girls.  Don't take offense when he doesn't call.  I'm sure you are lovely.
> 
> The Mrs.



Wow. Wonder if she will see this.


----------



## vraiblonde

libby said:


> Today at RR, a lady who was eating with her daughter, evidently 'noticed' a man eating with his two daughters.  As he was leaving she stopped him, told him he dropped something, and passed him a sugar packet with her name and phone number.
> So that there are no hard feelings, I am here to say that that man has six more children and was just having Daddy time with his two littlest girls.  Don't take offense when he doesn't call.  I'm sure you are lovely.
> 
> The Mrs.



:snort:

That's rather bold of her to try and pick up guys who are having dinner with their kids at a burger joint.  And by "bold" I mean "tacky and slutty".


----------



## Jeter3000

8 kids?  Dayum


----------



## libby

Gilligan said:


> You didn't by chance happen to save the sugar packet .....did you?



Well, we didn't 'save' it, but it's still here.  Just happened this afternoon.  DH thinks it might be a gathering place for single parents.


----------



## libby

Jeter3000 said:


> 8 kids?  Dayum



He _is_ pretty good-looking, so I guess that accounts for all of the kids.  Hard to resist.


----------



## Hank

Jeter3000 said:


> 8 kids?  Dayum



That's what I was thinking!  OctoDad!!


----------



## DoWhat

libby said:


> Today at RR, a lady who was eating with her daughter, evidently 'noticed' a man eating with his two daughters.  As he was leaving she stopped him, told him he dropped something, and passed him a sugar packet with her name and phone number.
> So that there are no hard feelings, I am here to say that that man has six more children and was just having Daddy time with his two littlest girls.  Don't take offense when he doesn't call.  I'm sure you are lovely.
> 
> The Mrs.



Was she hot?


----------



## GWguy

libby said:


> DH thinks it might be a gathering place for single parents.



Def not for ugly single old guys without kids.


----------



## beachcat

DoWhat said:


> Was she hot?



i'm guessing no, if she is desperate enough to try to pick up men while she is with her daughter.


----------



## czygvtwkr

Don't really think its tacky,  wish more women made their intentions known like that.


----------



## Hank

beachcat said:


> i'm guessing no, if she is desperate enough to try to pick up men while she is with her daughter.



Kids, Kittens & Puppies are chick magnets.... Maybe she was thinking like a dude...:shrug:


----------



## beachcat

Hank said:


> Kids, Kittens & Puppies are chick magnets.... Maybe she was thinking like a dude...:shrug:



no effing way.  kittens and puppies, yes, but young kids?  B-A-G-G-A-G-E.


----------



## Hank

beachcat said:


> no effing way.  kittens and puppies, yes, but young kids?  B-A-G-G-A-G-E.



 I guess when the kids reach a certain age, I would consider it baggage...


----------



## DoWhat

beachcat said:


> i'm guessing no, if she is desperate enough to try to pick up men while she is with her daughter.



Maybe she was just horny.


----------



## RoseRed

It wasn't me.


----------



## Hank

DoWhat said:


> Maybe she was just horny.



me so horny...me love you long time...fifteen dollar


----------



## JenniferCNJR




----------



## beachcat

JenniferCNJR said:


>



are you the sugar packet jennifer?


----------



## JenniferCNJR

beachcat said:


> are you the sugar packet jennifer?



 I just thought it was funny.  I don't think I could muster up that much courage to do such a thing.


----------



## buddscreekman

So you have her number,and decide to post on a forum to her?


----------



## beachcat

JenniferCNJR said:


> I just thought it was funny.  I don't think I could muster up that much courage to do such a thing.



my bad, just made a wrong assumption...


----------



## beachcat

buddscreekman said:


> So you have her number,and decide to post on a forum to her?



I probably would've called her, esp if my husband was wearing his wedding band.


----------



## DoWhat

beachcat said:


> I probably would've called her,



And said what to her?


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

vraiblonde said:


> :snort:
> 
> That's rather bold of her to try and pick up guys who are having dinner with their kids at a burger joint.  And by "bold" I mean "tacky and slutty".



What's wrong with tacky and slutty?


----------



## RoseRed

DoWhat said:


> And said what to her?



Ask her if she wanted a threesome?


----------



## czygvtwkr

RoseRed said:


> Ask her if she wanted a threesome?



ZOMG,  You dropped this sugar packet (with my number on it)


----------



## RoseRed

czygvtwkr said:


> ZOMG,  You dropped this sugar packet (with my number on it)


----------



## FireBrand

C'mon now 
Jennifer (Jenny)....
Was the number 867-5309


----------



## RPMDAD

Good one, threw me for a second Tommy Tutone. The 867 got me thinking of Deale, Md.


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## GWguy

FireBrand said:


> C'mon now
> Jennifer (Jenny)....
> Was the number 867-5309



I was thinking more like BR-549.


----------



## aps45819

DoWhat said:


> Was she hot?



Not hot enough


----------



## DoWhat

aps45819 said:


> Not hot enough


Maybe the kids narked him out?


----------



## bresamil

DoWhat said:


> Maybe the kids narked him out?



That was my first thought.


----------



## itsbob

Did he tell you the story before or after you found the sugar packet?


----------



## struggler44

libby said:


> He _is_ pretty good-looking, *so I guess that accounts for all of the kids*.  Hard to resist.



How many baby momma's?


----------



## libby

struggler44 said:


> How many baby momma's?



Just one momma...and all the kids born at least nine months after the wedding;-)


----------



## DoWhat

libby said:


> Just one momma...and all the kids born at least nine months after the wedding;-)



Damn, he tore that thing up.


----------



## struggler44

libby said:


> Just one momma...and all the kids born at least nine months after the wedding;-)



 WoW, you must be pretty good at it.


----------



## libby

DoWhat said:


> Damn, he tore that thing up.



Funny.  Nobody says such things to a body builder who uses the muscles God gave him.  No one thinks there is excessive use of other body parts that are used for the purpose for which they are intended.
Only thought respective of childbearing.

So sad.


----------



## DoWhat

libby said:


> So sad.



Praise Yahweh! Give thanks to Yahweh, for he is good, for his loving kindness endures forever.


----------



## ItalianScallion

libby said:


> Well, we didn't 'save' it, but it's still here.  Just happened this afternoon.  DH thinks it might be a gathering place for single parents.


Hook a brother up Libby! Actually I left there about 1:30 today but I hope you didn't come in while I was there and not say


----------



## chernmax

vraiblonde said:


> :snort:
> 
> That's rather bold of her to try and pick up guys who are having dinner with their kids at a burger joint.  And by "bold" I mean "tacky and slutty".



Maybe she was looking for something more than just Lance on SOMD Online...


----------



## cwo_ghwebb

libby said:


> Today at RR, a lady who was eating with her daughter, evidently 'noticed' a man eating with his two daughters.  As he was leaving she stopped him, told him he dropped something, and passed him a sugar packet with her name and phone number.
> So that there are no hard feelings, I am here to say that that man has six more children and was just having Daddy time with his two littlest girls.  Don't take offense when he doesn't call.  I'm sure you are lovely.
> 
> The Mrs.



Libby, you just made my day! As did the lady with the sugar packet!


----------



## acommondisaster

As a happily old married lady who has no idea how hard it must be to get a date, I think this was a pretty good way to let someone know she was interested. Doing it that way meant neither of them was embarrassed in front of his kids, neither of them had to feel bad about him saying no thank you, he could either act on it or just let it go. She didn't intrude on his time with his kids (if he was a dad with visitation).  He obviously was proud of the attention or he'd have left the sugar packet on his plate and let the staff clean it up and Libby would never have known. I'm sure Libby already knew he's still got it goin' on, but he still felt the need to let her know other women thought so too.  

Edited to included that I'm going under the assumption that the woman thought he was a single dad.


----------



## afjess1989

acommondisaster said:


> As a happily old married lady who has no idea how hard it must be to get a date, I think this was a pretty good way to let someone know she was interested. Doing it that way meant neither of them was embarrassed in front of his kids, neither of them had to feel bad about him saying no thank you, he could either act on it or just let it go. She didn't intrude on his time with his kids (if he was a dad with visitation).  He obviously was proud of the attention or he'd have left the sugar packet on his plate and let the staff clean it up and Libby would never have known. I'm sure Libby already knew he's still got it goin' on, but he still felt the need to let her know other women thought so too.




If that happend to my man. (Which it did...long story girl is a psycho!) i.would have felt the need to call her and punch her in the tit!


----------



## acommondisaster

afjess1989 said:


> If that happend to my man. (Which it did...long story girl is a psycho!) i.would have felt the need to call her and punch her in the tit!



Why? Does your man have MARRIED tattoo'd on his forehead or something?


----------



## FED_UP

Pretty bold for a female, I like.


----------



## FED_UP

vraiblonde said:


> :snort:
> 
> That's rather bold of her to try and pick up guys who are having dinner with their kids at a burger joint.  And by "bold" I mean "tacky and slutty".



So if a man did that it would be flattering or slutty? I detect a double standard here.


----------



## libby

DoWhat said:


> Praise Yahweh! Give thanks to Yahweh, for he is good, for his loving kindness endures forever.



Exactly, DoWhat!  He is good!  Although there are those who would praise Mother Nature, and if they do, all I said still holds true.


----------



## warneckutz

libby said:


> Funny.  Nobody says such things to a body builder who uses the muscles God gave him.



LIGHT WEIGHT!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

AIN'T NUTHIN' BUT A PEANUT!

EVERYBODY WANTS TO BE A BODY BUILDER BUT NOBODY WANT TO LIFT NO HEAVY ASS WEIGHT!

-Ronnie Coleman (8-time Mr. O)


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> :snort:
> 
> That's rather bold of her to try and pick up guys who are having dinner with their kids at a burger joint. And by "bold" I mean "tacky and slutty".


This is Jimmy's groupie, she's looking for an alpha male babby dadddy of proven virility.


----------



## perfectorec

I don't know what's more lame, the sugar packet attempt or you feeling threatened enough to come online and go after her. Either way I'd venture to say there are probably more serious underlying issues in your relationship if this is your reaction.


----------



## vraiblonde

beachcat said:


> no effing way.  kittens and puppies, yes, but young kids?  B-A-G-G-A-G-E.



Serious.  The quickest way for a guy to get rid of me is to inform me that he has dependent children.


----------



## afjess1989

perfectorec said:


> I don't know what's more lame, the sugar packet attempt or you feeling threatened enough to come online and go after her. Either way I'd venture to say there are probably more serious underlying issues in your relationship if this is your reaction.




Jennifer is that you?


----------



## twinoaks207

perfectorec said:


> I don't know what's more lame, the sugar packet attempt or you feeling threatened enough to come online and go after her. Either way I'd venture to say there are probably more serious underlying issues in your relationship if this is your reaction.



Jump to conclusions much? 

Libby & hubby handled it beautifully and will probably have a shared laugh about this for years to come.

Libby, my hat's off to you & hubby for having & loving 8 beautiful souls. Bless you!


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

beachcat said:


> no effing way.  kittens and puppies, yes, but young kids?  B-A-G-G-A-G-E.



Oh, I don't know about that. A few years ago, I went to a "work picnic."
I was friends with a young mother; a few years older'n me; who had a 1 year old at the time. She (the Mom) let me hold her daughter while she got something to eat; so I walked around with the baby and we watched people playing volley ball and that kinda thing. ALL KINDS of women were asking me 'what's her name?' 'how old is she?'; things like that. So, IMO, kids ARE 'babe magnets.'


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

beachcat said:


> no effing way.  kittens and puppies, yes, but young kids?  B-A-G-G-A-G-E.



Oh, I don't know about that. A few years ago, I went to a "work picnic."
I was friends with a young mother; a few years older'n me; who had a 1 year old at the time. She (the Mom) let me hold her daughter while she got something to eat; so I walked around with the baby and we watched people playing volley ball and that kinda thing. ALL KINDS of women were asking me 'what's her name?' 'how old is she?'; things like that. So, IMO, kids ARE 'babe magnets.'


----------



## vraiblonde

FED_UP said:


> So if a man did that it would be flattering or slutty? I detect a double standard here.



It would be creepy and weird.  RR with children in tow is not what I consider an appropriate adult pick-up venue.  

But I have abnormal ideas about what constitutes a good approach, so what do I know.


----------



## warneckutz

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Oh, I don't know about that. A few years ago, I went to a "work picnic."
> I was friends with a young mother; a few years older'n me; who had a 1 year old at the time. She (the Mom) let me hold her daughter while she got something to eat; so I walked around with the baby and we watched people playing volley ball and that kinda thing. ALL KINDS of women were asking me 'what's her name?' 'how old is she?'; things like that. So, IMO, kids ARE 'babe magnets.'



I'm sure they were more concerned about finding the parent.


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> But I have abnormal ideas about what constitutes a good approach, so what do I know.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

warneckutz said:


> I'm sure they were more concerned about finding the parent.



If they were, they would have made it obvious.


----------



## warneckutz

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> If they were, they would have made it obvious.



You don't seem too capable of identifying the obvious.


----------



## donbarzini

perfectorec said:


> I don't know what's more lame, the sugar packet attempt or you feeling threatened enough to come online and go after her. Either way I'd venture to say there are probably more serious underlying issues in your relationship if this is your reaction.



Really? What does "orec" mean in your native country's language? *I'd* venture to say that it's a seven letter word that starts with "ass" and ends with "hole"


----------



## vraiblonde

perfectorec said:


> I don't know what's more lame, the sugar packet attempt or you feeling threatened enough to come online and go after her. Either way I'd venture to say there are probably more serious underlying issues in your relationship if this is your reaction.



How did you get "threatened" out of her post?


----------



## afjess1989

vraiblonde said:


> How did you get "threatened" out of her post?



OP was simply trying to tell the girl that she wont get a call...instead of her waiting and waiting and not getting one and thinking "its not them its me". I dont see how that is "threatening"


----------



## vraiblonde

afjess1989 said:


> OP was simply trying to tell the girl that she wont get a call...instead of her waiting and waiting and not getting one and thinking "its not them its me". I dont see how that is "threatening"



I thought she was just relaying a fun story for conversation purposes.  :shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> :snort:
> 
> That's rather bold of her to try and pick up guys who are having dinner with their kids at a burger joint.  And by "bold" I mean "tacky and slutty".


Awww, I think it's cute.  Maybe Jennifer didn't see a ring so she thought he was single and decided to be adventurous and take the lead.  I think many men would have appreciated it and found it flattering.


----------



## desertrat

Chasey_Lane said:


> Awww, I think it's cute.  Maybe Jennifer didn't see a ring so she thought he was single and decided to be adventurous and take the lead.  I think many men would have appreciated it and found it flattering.



I think it was the only thing to do. Did you ever try writing on the ketsup packets? Unless you carry a magic marker around with you it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> How did you get "threatened" out of her post?



If she wasn't, she wouldn't have made a post.  If all was fine and good, Daddy wouldn't have mentioned it.  Instead, he would have trashed the sugar packet and went about his business.


----------



## libby

ItalianScallion said:


> Hook a brother up Libby! Actually I left there about 1:30 today but I hope you didn't come in while I was there and not say



I would certainly have said hello, but I wasn't with dh.


----------



## donbarzini

Chasey_Lane said:


> If she wasn't, she wouldn't have made a post.  If all was fine and good, Daddy wouldn't have mentioned it.  Instead, he would have trashed the sugar packet and went about his business.



I respectfully disagree. I don't mean to get all "Oprah" here, but he *knew* that she trusted him and wasn't afraid to show it to her. And she knew that she *could* trust him and finds it funny and just wanted to share. I think if there *were* problems is when he would have trashed it....or kept it.


----------



## libby

perfectorec said:


> I don't know what's more lame, the sugar packet attempt or you feeling threatened enough to come online and go after her. Either way I'd venture to say there are probably more serious underlying issues in your relationship if this is your reaction.



Reading comprehension is your friend.  I"m not even remotely threatened.  My point was to let her know that it was nothing personal that this man didn't call her.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> Awww, I think it's cute.  Maybe Jennifer didn't see a ring so she thought he was single and decided to be adventurous and take the lead.  I think many men would have appreciated it and found it flattering.



She needs to get out more if her pick-up joint of choice is Red Robin.  But you're right that some guys would have been flattered.  Those are not guys that I would personally find attractive, but there's an ass for every seat so ...  :shrug:

FYI, just because there's no ring doesn't mean the guy is single.  Some people just don't wear them, and some married types take off the ring when they're out hunting.  Or he may not be married but is in a committed relationship.  This is one of the reasons why it's a good idea to actually talk to your target and get to know them a bit before announcing your availability.


----------



## RoseRed

libby said:


> Reading comprehension is your friend.  I"m not even remotely threatened.  My point was to let her know that it was nothing personal that this man didn't call her.



Methinks that perfectorec is jealous because it doesn't happen to him.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> Methinks that perfectorec is jealous because it doesn't happen to him.



OMG!!!  She should give perfectorec the sugar packet and HE can call Jennifer!

<---smarter than the average bear


----------



## kwillia

libby said:


> Reading comprehension is your friend.  I"m not even remotely threatened.  My point was to let her know that it was nothing personal that this man didn't call her.


Aaaaand a little bit o' braggin' rights on the wonderful man you've partnered with... You go, gurl! 

I don't see you as threatened and I also see it as completely normal in a healthy relationship for him to bring that little bit of a 'chuckle on a packet' back with him to share with you... he should feel flattered and so should you.


----------



## libby

Chasey_Lane said:


> If she wasn't, she wouldn't have made a post.  If all was fine and good, Daddy wouldn't have mentioned it.  Instead, he would have trashed the sugar packet and went about his business.



Actually, you probably watch too much TV.  We have a great marriage, and I know darn well he's a good catch, and he would say the same.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:


> Aaaaand a little bit o' braggin' rights on the wonderful man you've partnered with... You go, gurl!
> 
> I don't see you as threatened and I also see it as completely normal in a healthy relationship for him to bring that little bit of a 'chuckle on a packet' back with him to share with you... he should feel flattered and so should you.



This reminds me of the time you wrote your number on the back of CJo's neck with a Sharpie.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

donbarzini said:


> I respectfully disagree. I don't mean to get all "Oprah" here, but he *knew* that she trusted him and wasn't afraid to show it to her. And she knew that she *could* trust him and finds it funny and just wanted to share. I think if there *were* problems is when he would have trashed it....or kept it.


He was trying to make her jealous.


----------



## libby

kwillia said:


> Aaaaand a little bit o' braggin' rights on the wonderful man you've partnered with... You go, gurl!
> 
> I don't see you as threatened and I also see it as completely normal in a healthy relationship for him to bring that little bit of a 'chuckle on a packet' back with him to share with you... he should feel flattered and so should you.



Thank you!  I/We do!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> She needs to get out more if her pick-up joint of choice is Red Robin.  But you're right that some guys would have been flattered.  Those are not guys that I would personally find attractive, but there's an ass for every seat so ...  :shrug:



I don't understand why the venue is an issue?  IMO, anywhere is a good pickup joint.  Jennifer saw an opportunity and took it.  This same Jennifer probably lets you know exactly what she wants and how she wants it in the bedroom, too.  Go, girl!


----------



## libby

Chasey_Lane said:


> He was trying to make her jealous.



Some relationships don't require such silliness.  My husband is a great guy, and if she saw the way he interacts with his children, in addition to his good looks, I'm not surprised she thought he was cute. (or whatever)
Add to that the clean cut, professional in him, and you've got a trifecta.


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:


> This reminds me of the time you wrote your number on the back of CJo's neck with a Sharpie.



She has a thing for his barber.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> OMG!!!  She should give perfectorec the sugar packet and HE can call Jennifer!
> 
> <---smarter than the average bear



Great idea!


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> I don't understand why the venue is an issue?  IMO, anywhere is a good pickup joint.  Jennifer saw an opportunity and took it.  This same Jennifer probably lets you know exactly what she wants and how she wants it in the bedroom, too.  Go, girl!



I disagree.  She sounds like a creeper to me.


----------



## czygvtwkr

vraiblonde said:


> She needs to get out more if her pick-up joint of choice is Red Robin.



Its better than meeting someone at a bar or asking out a coworker.  :shrug:

There aren't thta many women in my line of work but I have this one coworker that has asked out every single woman that has come into our building at one point or another.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> She has a thing for his barber.



 He reminds me of Floyd...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> I disagree.  She sounds like a creeper to me.



Why?


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> Why?



Because I think hitting on strange men who are dining with their children is weird.  It's a Samantha move, and I thought she was tacky and slutty, too.  I am a Miranda and do not approve of such maneuvers.


----------



## Baja28

K_Jo said:


> This reminds me of the time you wrote your number on the back of CJo's neck with a Sharpie.


*She what!?!?!  *

She wrote it on a sombrero and hung it on me once!!


----------



## twinoaks207

vraiblonde said:


> Because I think hitting on strange men who are dining with their children is weird.  It's a Samantha move, and I thought she was tacky and slutty, too.  I am a Miranda and do not approve of such maneuvers.



Okay, I am clueless on this one -- where is this master list of names and qualities? Sounds like it might be an interesting read.

(apologies for going off-topic. Blame curiosity. Thank God I'm not a cat!)


----------



## kwillia

twinoaks207 said:


> Okay, I am clueless on this one -- where is this master list of names and qualities? Sounds like it might be an interesting read.
> 
> (apologies for going off-topic. Blame curiosity. Thank God I'm not a cat!)



She is referring to the main characters on "Sex in the City".


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> Because I think hitting on strange men who are dining with their children is weird.  It's a Samantha move, and I thought she was tacky and slutty, too.  I am a Miranda and do not approve of such maneuvers.


She didn't hit on him with his children knowingly watching, which was a good move on her part, and one that shows respect.  She didn't want to interfere but she casually gave him the "okay!"


----------



## perfectorec

LoL Don't get butt hurt that I called a spade a spade.


----------



## Baja28

Chasey_Lane said:


> She didn't hit on him with his children knowingly watching, which was a good move on her part, and one that shows respect.  She didn't want to interfere but she casually gave him the "okay!"


keep fighting the good fight Jenny.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> She didn't hit on him with his children knowingly watching, which was a good move on her part, and one that shows respect.  She didn't want to interfere but she casually gave him the "okay!"



"Oh, you dropped something!  It appears to be a sugar packet with my number on it....."

Please.


----------



## twinoaks207

kwillia said:


> She is referring to the main characters on "Sex in the City".





Well color me embarassed. I'm probably the only female around who never watched it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## vraiblonde

Baja28 said:


> keep fighting the good fight Jenny.


----------



## withrespect

libby said:


> Reading comprehension is your friend.  I"m not even remotely threatened.  My point was to let her know that it was nothing personal that this man didn't call her.



your original post was about as passive agressive as it gets. 

I personally think you handled it rather well.


----------



## perfectorec

libby said:


> Actually, you probably watch too much TV.  We have a great marriage, and I know darn well he's a good catch, and he would say the same.



Once again, the fact that you felt you had to come online (where the probability that she will ever read this is minimal) to validate your relationship is evidence that you're clearly insecure to one degree or another. But go ahead and keep telling yourself your not lol. Let me guess your one of those kids who puts all your personal business on your facebook statuses  and then wonder why people are "all up in your business" aren't you?


----------



## withrespect

twinoaks207 said:


> Well color me embarassed. I'm probably the only female around who never watched it. Thanks for the info!



I have never seen a single episode.


----------



## vraiblonde

twinoaks207 said:


> Well color me embarassed. I'm probably the only female around who never watched it. Thanks for the info!



BrainFall.com - Which Sex and the City Character Are You?

Actually, the quiz says that I'm Carrie but I relate more to Miranda.


----------



## libby

Chasey_Lane said:


> She didn't hit on him with his children knowingly watching, which was a good move on her part, and one that shows respect.  She didn't want to interfere but she casually gave him the "okay!"



Agreed.  I mean, I wouldn't give out my number to a man I knew nothing at all about, but that's just me.  He could've been a fruitcake for all she knew.  However, I do agree that she did a good thing by not making a production for his children  (and hers) to see.


----------



## libby

perfectorec said:


> Once again, the fact that you felt you had to come online (where the probability that she will ever read this is minimal) to validate your relationship is evidence that you're clearly insecure to one degree or another. But go ahead and keep telling yourself your not lol. Let me guess your one of those kids who puts all your personal business on your facebook statuses  and then wonder why people are "all up in your business" aren't you?



What are you, a Democrat?  I'm not a victim here, try as you might to paint me out as one.
It's a fun little tidbit, end of story.


----------



## Gilligan

libby said:


> What are you, a Democrat? .



  Perfect.


----------



## protectmd

they use the term, "its like throwing a hotdog down a hallway" 

Me sucky sucky, 15 dollar, me bring you sugar...


----------



## kwillia

perfectorec said:


> Once again, the fact that you felt you had to come online (where the probability that she will ever read this is minimal) to validate your relationship is evidence that you're clearly insecure to one degree or another. But go ahead and keep telling yourself your not lol. Let me guess your one of those kids who puts all your personal business on your facebook statuses  and then wonder why people are "all up in your business" aren't you?


I completely disagree with your perspective.


----------



## vraiblonde

libby said:


> It's a fun little tidbit, end of story.



And it has generated 12 pages of interest so far.


----------



## RoseRed

protectmd said:


> they use the term, "its like throwing a hotdog down a hallway"
> 
> Me sucky sucky, 15 dollar, me bring you sugar...



I have never heard of such a term.


----------



## drivingdaisy

I don't think I'd be brave enough to slip someone my number, but I don't think Jennifer did anything wrong either. My guess is a single mom saw what she thought was a single dad interacting with his children. He probably seemed to be a good father. I would imagine that is a pretty important quality when looking at men to date for single parents. (Children would be less likely to be seen as baggage to single parents. At least you can get an idea about their parenting skills. Or maybe I just really liked the Brady Bunch.)  So she took a chance in a non-pushy way.. call me if you are interested, don't call me if you aren't.

I don't think Libby was getting crazy over the incident, just sharing. I don't think her husband was necessarily trying to make her jealous, more like "hey look I've still got a little of it." It can be flattering when someone shows interest in you as long as they aren't creeper about it.


----------



## warneckutz

I think everyone just needs to go to Red Robin, grab some sugar packets and have a good time...

No need to argue... No need to analyze this to death.  This'll be bigger than the whole Chik-Fil-A thing soon...

Lets just all get along...

 ya damn hippies


----------



## aps45819

RoseRed said:


> I have never heard of such a term.



It's something someone would say about you, not to you


----------



## Dupontster

I was in Red Robin one time and I got a sugar packet...It said "F off old man..Now stop looking at me and droolin all over your table"


----------



## FED_UP

Some lady handed me a piece of toilet paper once with her name and number on it, I thought it was very charmin of her.


----------



## vraiblonde

warneckutz said:


> I think everyone just needs to go to Red Robin, grab some sugar packets and have a good time...
> 
> No need to argue... No need to analyze this to death.  This'll be bigger than the whole Chik-Fil-A think soon...
> 
> Lets just all get along...
> 
> ya damn hippies



Just like a few years ago when the grocery store was the pick-up hot spot.  At least RR has alcohol to grease the skids.


----------



## FED_UP

In today's society people are so judgemental, she did what she had to do given the circumstances, survival instincts hoping to catch a man to take care her and the kids.


----------



## itsbob

FED_UP said:


> Some lady handed me a piece of toilet paper once with her name and number on it, I thought it was very charmin of her.



Nothing worse than when someone hands you a crappy note..


----------



## FED_UP

itsbob said:


> Nothing worse than when someone hands you a crappy note..


----------



## Disco Stu

Because that thang be all stretched out!!!!!


----------



## twinoaks207

vraiblonde said:


> BrainFall.com - Which Sex and the City Character Are You?
> 
> Actually, the quiz says that I'm Carrie but I relate more to Miranda.


 
Thank you!

Why am I not surprised that I'm a Charlotte.....   

Stupid quizzes....


----------



## twinoaks207

perfectorec said:


> Once again, the fact that you felt you had to come online (where the probability that she will ever read this is minimal) to validate your relationship is evidence that you're clearly insecure to one degree or another. But go ahead and keep telling yourself your not lol. Let me guess your one of those kids who puts all your personal business on your facebook statuses and then wonder why people are "all up in your business" aren't you?


 
and then Libby's reply:



libby said:


> *What are you, a Democrat?* I'm not a victim here, try as you might to paint me out as one.
> It's a fun little tidbit, end of story.


 
Must be! Look at all of those conclusions that got leapt to based on your one little tidbit.


----------



## RoseRed

Carrie.


----------



## ginwoman

Dupontster said:


> I was in Red Robin one time and I got a sugar packet...It said "F off old man..Now stop looking at me and droolin all over your table"



must have been a huge sugar packet to write all of that, lol


----------



## Gilligan

FED_UP said:


> Some lady handed me a piece of toilet paper once with her name and number on it, I thought it was very charmin of her.



*groan*


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> BrainFall.com - Which Sex and the City Character Are You?
> 
> Actually, the quiz says that I'm Carrie but I relate more to Miranda.



I took the "What should your college major be?" quiz and got:

Your major should be Engineering.
Logic is your friend. With enough work, you can find a solution to anything... Unless it involves dating or parties.


----------



## BernieP

FED_UP said:


> Some lady handed me a piece of toilet paper once with her name and number on it, I thought it was very charmin of her.



Was that because you were a Brawny guy


----------



## ItalianScallion

libby said:


> I would certainly have said hello, but I wasn't with dh.


So DH can go out without you but not vice-versa? 


vraiblonde said:


> "Oh, you dropped something!  It appears to be a sugar packet with my number on it....."
> Please.


I'm sorry, but I think it was creative and flattering. Most guys would love the attempt. All he had to say was: "thanks but I'm married / seeing someone". That's what I would have done; No harm, no foul unless he was wearing his ring. Was he?

I've got a couple of neat stories about pickup tactics used on me...but I'll save them for the Friday Nighters...


warneckutz said:


> I think everyone just needs to go to Red Robin, grab some sugar packets and have a good time...


Sssshhhhhh! Don't give my secrets away!!


----------



## Hank

perfectorec said:


> LoL Don't get butt hurt that I called a spade a spade.



racist


----------



## Radiant1

ItalianScallion said:


> So DH can go out without you but not vice-versa?



That's just what she tells you.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Radiant1 said:


> That's just what she tells you.


   That's not what she wrote on my sugar packet...


----------



## Radiant1

ItalianScallion said:


> That's not what she wrote on my sugar packet...


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> :snort:
> 
> That's rather bold of her to try and pick up guys who are having dinner with their kids at a burger joint.  And by "bold" I mean "tacky and slutty".



What options are better? What if her friends only set her up with losers? Nobody interests her at church, Doesn't want to meet someone in a bar...

It wasn't "let's go out back and screw" it was "here's my number if you're interested."


----------



## libby

> ItalianScallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So DH can go out without you but not vice-versa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, you would let your wife go out to RR to meet a strange man she only knows from a forum?  Thank you, NO!
> I love that my dh is protective of me.  I love that he wanted to be there to make sure that it was all on the up and up.  I'm not going to find myself on some Discovery Channel crime show.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gilligan

MMDad said:


> What options are better? What if her friends only set her up with losers? ."



Bingo. The guy my ex's friends set her up with..she's long since moved on to richer fellas and greener pastures.


----------



## vraiblonde

MMDad said:


> What options are better? What if her friends only set her up with losers? Nobody interests her at church, Doesn't want to meet someone in a bar...



And she thinks she'll have better luck picking up some stranger eating burgers with his kids?

That's ridiculous.

But whatever.  To each his own.  Yadda yadda.  I personally would never approach some random man and present my phone number, especially if he's eating with children.  And if some guy did that to me, I'd think he was mental and wouldn't hesitate to tell him so.

However I do find that most people aren't particularly picky when it comes to latching onto their next true love.  Anyone with a pulse will do, because apparently it's better than being alone.  Again, whatever.  To each his own.  Yadda yadda.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Fits me perfectly!!  BTW, it's a tie! 

You are part Carrie.
You know what you want out of a relationship and you're not afraid to keep moving until you get it. Wit and charm are your biggest turn-ons, and you like guys who appreciate you for your mind as much as your body. You have fun playing the dating game, but secretly you just can't wait to find the guy who sweeps you off your feet and carries you into the sunset.


You are part Samantha.
You value the physical over the emotional and draw a clear line between love and sex, viewing men largely as a means to an end. You relish the power that your sexuality gives you, and you are not afraid to use it in getting what you want. It's a man's world, and if you can't beat 'em, join 'em.


----------



## ItalianScallion

libby said:


> Seriously, you would let your wife go out to RR to meet a strange man she only knows from a forum?  Thank you, NO!  I love that my dh is protective of me.  I love that he wanted to be there to make sure that it was all on the up and up...


I'm sorry Libby but I see some mistrust there. Would I "let my wife go"?? If my wife said she was going to RR to meet up with a guy she talks to on the somd internet forum, I would ask her some questions and see if she wants me to go with her for safety reasons (not from mistrust). If she says no and she's ok with going there alone then I would trust her. That's how I roll. My preventing her from going places & doing things is a good way to lose her. If I couldn't trust her, I wouldn't have married her...

Do you honestly think it's ok for your dh to not trust you (Especially now that you know me a lot better)? Would you honestly feel uncomfortable sitting and talking with me at RR at this point? 

First of all it's a public, family place. It's not likely that anything would happen to you at RR (Someplace else mabye, but not there).

Second, I'm not a "strange man" in the sense that you did know me from the forums when you came out to meet me. DH was more than welcome to sit with us and find out what I'm about but he chose not to.

Third, is he only concerned about your safety, or doesn't he trust you?


----------



## TPD

Only one question here - is the next Friday evening forum get-together going to be held at Red Robin? If so, count me in-I have not eaten there yet and would like to give it a try....


----------



## ItalianScallion

TPD said:


> Only one question here - is the next Friday evening forum get-together going to be held at Red Robin? If so, count me in-I have not eaten there yet and would like to give it a try....


That is very unlikely. During the Summer we look for places that have water views...


----------



## TPD

ItalianScallion said:


> That is very unlikely. During the Summer we look for places that have water views...



Shucks - guess I will have to go with my kid to give it a try.....


----------



## ItalianScallion

TPD said:


> Shucks - guess I will have to go with my kid to give it a try.....


I've tried many of their items and have not been disappointed yet. Some I wouldn't order again but nothing tasted bad. Most of the servers are really nice too.


----------



## Radiant1

Why are people trying to pick apart libby's marriage? For all intents and purposes it sounds good, solid, traditional, and it works for them. I don't see anything she said as denoting insecurity or mistrust. As someone who has been soured on the institution of marriage, libby and her husband give me some inspiration.

Libby, you're too sweet to say it, but you should tell the armchair psychologists to kiss your butt.


----------



## mamatutu

Radiant1 said:


> Why are people trying to pick apart libby's marriage? For all intents and purposes it sounds good, solid, traditional, and it works for them. I don't see anything she said as denoting insecurity or mistrust. As someone who has been soured on the institution of marriage, libby and her husband give me some inspiration.
> 
> Libby, you're too sweet to say it, but you should tell the armchair psychologists to kiss your butt.



People like to think their lives are perfect.  

Edit: And, if their lives are not perfect, they pick other lives apart; like vultures.  It is called bird not in a cage therapy.  I made that up.    I am an nutcase, but I cannot stand judgement by others.  Only one will judge me.


----------



## warneckutz

mamatutu said:


> People like to think their lives are perfect.
> 
> Edit: And, if their lives are not perfect, they pick other lives apart; like vultures.  It is called bird not in a cage therapy.  I made that up.    I am an nutcase, but I cannot stand judgement by others.  Only one will judge me.



  Everything is perfect at the gym!!!


----------



## libby

ItalianScallion said:


> I'm sorry Libby but I see some mistrust there. Would I "let my wife go"?? If my wife said she was going to RR to meet up with a guy she talks to on the somd internet forum, I would ask her some questions and see if she wants me to go with her for safety reasons (not from mistrust). If she says no and she's ok with going there alone then I would trust her. That's how I roll. My preventing her from going places & doing things is a good way to lose her. If I couldn't trust her, I wouldn't have married her...
> 
> Do you honestly think it's ok for your dh to not trust you (Especially now that you know me a lot better)? Would you honestly feel uncomfortable sitting and talking with me at RR at this point?
> 
> First of all it's a public, family place. It's not likely that anything would happen to you at RR (Someplace else mabye, but not there).
> 
> Second, I'm not a "strange man" in the sense that you did know me from the forums when you came out to meet me. DH was more than welcome to sit with us and find out what I'm about but he chose not to.
> 
> Third, is he only concerned about your safety, or doesn't he trust you?



Oh for Heaven's sake.  I'm not even going here.


----------



## vraiblonde

libby said:


> Oh for Heaven's sake.  I'm not even going here.



Nor should you.

Scallion, I love ya dude, but that whole screed was absurd.  There's nothing wrong with a married couple having boundaries and respect for one another - in fact, that's what you're supposed to do.    Libby seems quite secure and happy in her marriage, so it's not for you to pick apart or criticize.


----------



## vraiblonde

TPD said:


> Only one question here - is the next Friday evening forum get-together going to be held at Red Robin? If so, count me in-I have not eaten there yet and would like to give it a try....





<--- has a sense of humor


----------



## mamatutu

vraiblonde said:


> <--- has a sense of humor



It must be contagious because I think I have caught a sense of humor, too!


----------



## withrespect

Radiant1 said:


> Why are people trying to pick apart libby's marriage? For all intents and purposes it sounds good, solid, traditional, and it works for them. I don't see anything she said as denoting insecurity or mistrust. As someone who has been soured on the institution of marriage, libby and her husband give me some inspiration.
> 
> Libby, you're too sweet to say it, but you should tell the armchair psychologists to kiss your butt.



  If it works for them, it works for them.  My husband and I don't go out without each other either... especially to bars.  In this county, and the way people talk, it sets the stage for disaster.  Me talking to a friend from high school would turn into "oh she was sitting on some guys lap with her tongue down his throat."  




warneckutz said:


> Everything is perfect at the gym!!!



no. 



mamatutu said:


> People like to think their lives are perfect.
> 
> Edit: And, if their lives are not perfect, they pick other lives apart; like vultures.  It is called bird not in a cage therapy.  I made that up.    I am an nutcase, but I cannot stand judgement by others.  Only one will judge me.




Everyone judges everyone. I believe that it is not human nature, but human habit.  You saying you cannot stand judgement proves to me that you are a hypocrite.  You cannot honestly say you have not ever judged someone. And if you think that, I am here to tell you that you are lying to yourself.  Because you are judging others for judging others... which means you qualify as a judgemental person.  mazzeltov.


----------



## warneckutz




----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> If it works for them, it works for them.  My husband and I don't go out without each other either... especially to bars.  In this county, and the way people talk, it sets the stage for disaster.  Me talking to a friend from high school would turn into "oh she was sitting on some guys lap with her tongue down his throat."
> 
> no.




Disaster? Really? You don't need to go to a bar alone for people to decide to talk. I don't buy that as the reason you won't go out without him.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Disaster? Really? You don't need to go to a bar alone for people to decide to talk. I don't buy that as the reason you won't go out without him.



You don't have to buy it.


----------



## mamatutu

withrespect said:


> If it works for them, it works for them.  My husband and I don't go out without each other either... especially to bars.  In this county, and the way people talk, it sets the stage for disaster.  Me talking to a friend from high school would turn into "oh she was sitting on some guys lap with her tongue down his throat."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone judges everyone. I believe that it is not human nature, but human habit.  You saying you cannot stand judgement proves to me that you are a hypocrite.  You cannot honestly say you have not ever judged someone. And if you think that, I am here to tell you that you are lying to yourself.  Because you are judging others for judging others... which means you qualify as a judgemental person.  mazzeltov.



Actually, WR, I am not judgemental.  I am a let live person.  I have enough going on in my life that I don't have time to judge.  And, I always taught my children that when they want to resent, judge, be jealous, whatever; that to put that into positive energy, and it will come back to you; and ususally, the person they were stressing about got their karma.  Sorry, you are wrong about me.  No judgement and no traffic tickets are my claim to fame.  I did say there were some meanie weenies on this forum, but I was not judging them.  My wittle feelings were hurt, but I am over that now.


----------



## vraiblonde

withrespect said:


> In this county, and the way people talk, it sets the stage for disaster. Me talking to a friend from high school would turn into "oh she was sitting on some guys lap with her tongue down his throat."



Ding!

Even if nothing untoward happened, it still gives the little snigglers something to gossip about and make a big deal out of.  Hell, look right here in this thread - the people who are trying to make a big deal out of Libby's husband getting hit on, then coming home and telling her about it.  Not to mention the ones who are trying to convince her that she should go trotting around without him.  *ahem*

"Oh, you must be very insecure!"
"Oh, he was trying to make you jealous!"
"Oh, you must not trust each other!"

People need to get lives of their own.


----------



## RoseRed

I go out by myself all the time.  If I sat around and waited for someone to take me, I would never leave the house.  

Go ahead and  now...


----------



## mamatutu

RoseRed said:


> I go out by myself all the time.  If I sat around and waited for someone to take me, I would never leave the house.
> 
> Go ahead and  now...



You go Rose, you are the woman!!!!


----------



## withrespect

mamatutu said:


> Actually, WR, I am not judgemental.  I am a let live person.  I have enough going on in my life that I don't have time to judge.  And, I always taught my children that when they want to resent, judge, be jealous, whatever; that to put that into positive energy, and it will come back to you; and ususally, the person they were stressing about got their karma.  Sorry, you are wrong about me.  No judgement and no traffic tickets are my claim to fame.  I did say there were some meanie weenies on this forum, but I was not judging them.  My wittle feelings were hurt, but I am over that now.



All hail Saint Mamatutu...  Who never judges anyone.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> All hail Saint Mamatutu...  Who never judges anyone.



Judge EVERYONE...


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> I go out by myself all the time.  If I sat around and waited for someone to take me, I would never leave the house.
> 
> Go ahead and  now...



You do not have a husband.  Big difference.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> You do not have a husband.  Big difference.



Even when I did, I still went out alone sometimes.  :shrug:


----------



## withrespect

RoseRed said:


> Even when I did, I still went out alone sometimes.  :shrug:



And it worked for _you_   Everyone has different methods of making their marriages work.   I am not saying it is wrong to go out alone, we just choose not to.


----------



## mamatutu

withrespect said:


> All hail Saint Mamatutu...  Who never judges anyone.



Don't forget to take your meds.  Just watching out for you. Take care.


----------



## withrespect

mamatutu said:


> Don't forget to take your meds.  Just watching out for you. Take care.



  You need them more than I do.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> Even when I did, I still went out alone sometimes.  :shrug:



Not me.  I never liked the idea that someone would see me out gallivanting and be able to smirk - "Yeah, old Larry Gude....when the cat's away, the mice will play..."  Knowing what dicks people are, I was careful to not give them ammunition to disrespect my husband.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> And it worked for _you_   Everyone has different methods of making their marriages work.   I am not saying it is wrong to go out alone, we just choose not to.



I know of another couple that don't go out to bars without each other.  Works for them, too.  :shrug:


----------



## mamatutu

warneckutz said:


> Judge EVERYONE...



I have never responded to you.  You are one of those random comment people.  Good morning! Love and peace.


----------



## withrespect

RoseRed said:


> I know of another couple that don't go out to bars without each other.  Works for them, too.  :shrug:



Everyone's relationship is different.


----------



## warneckutz

mamatutu said:


> I have never responded to you.  You are one of those random comment people.  Good morning! Love and peace.





I just like to observe everything... add a few cents in here and there... 

Shout out stuff about the gym... just the norm.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Not me.  I never liked the idea that someone would see me out gallivanting and be able to smirk - "Yeah, old Larry Gude....when the cat's away, the mice will play..."  Knowing what dicks people are, I was careful to not give them ammunition to disrespect my husband.



I get that, but I always went to the same place that we both hung out at, so it was "safe".  I wasn't out galivanting all over the county.


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> I just like to observe everything... add a few cents in here and there...
> 
> Shout out stuff about the gym... just the norm.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> I get that, but I always went to the same place that we both hung out at, so it was "safe".  I wasn't out galivanting all over the county.



See, you had a "home bar" and that made a difference.  It wasn't like you were "really" going out alone and barflying it - you were informally meeting up with friends.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> See, you had a "home bar" and that made a difference.  It wasn't like you were "really" going out alone and barflying it - you were informally meeting up with friends.



Exactly.


----------



## mamatutu

warneckutz said:


> I just like to observe everything... add a few cents in here and there...
> 
> Shout out stuff about the gym... just the norm.



I always wondered if you just live at the gym!  Good for you, healthy person!  My hub is a former Marine, and used to wrestle and run; and decided a year ago to start running again! He does marathons now, and other runs, and it has made me want to be healthier. And, now our daughter signs up with him for runs, too.  We need a workout/running smilely.  Good morning!


----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )



			
				withrespect said:
			
		

> RoseRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even when I did, I still went out alone sometimes.  :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it worked for _you_   Everyone has different methods of making their marriages work.   I am not saying it is wrong to go out alone, we just choose not to.
Click to expand...


But isn't because you enjoy and prefer each others company and not because of what idiots may say?


----------



## Baja28

mamatutu said:


> Actually, WR, I am not judgemental.  I am a let live person.  I have enough going on in my life that I don't have time to judge.  And, I always taught my children that when they want to resent, judge, be jealous, whatever; that to put that into positive energy, and it will come back to you; and ususally, the person they were stressing about got their karma.  Sorry, you are wrong about me.  No judgement and no traffic tickets are my claim to fame.  I did say there were some meanie weenies on this forum, but I was not judging them.  My wittle feelings were hurt, but I am over that now.


You are so full sh!t that your eyes are brown!  

All anyone has to do is read your meltdown posts, not to mention the rash of PM's you sent around!! Not judgmental my big black ass!


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't because you enjoy and prefer each others company and not because of what idiots may say?



Of course I enjoy my husbands company... but the reason we don't go out without each other is because we don't want the drama or possibility of the drama. :shrug:  

If you and your wife think differently, then that is what works for you.


----------



## withrespect

Baja28 said:


> You are so full sh!t that your eyes are brown!
> 
> All anyone has to do is read your meltdown posts, not to mention the rash of PM's you sent around!! Not judgmental my big black ass!



And she says she has so much going on in her life that she doesn't have time to judge... Yet, she has time to post on the forums.


----------



## mamatutu

Baja28 said:


> You are so full sh!t that your eyes are brown!
> 
> All anyone has to do is read your meltdown posts, not to mention the rash of PM's you sent around!! Not judgmental my big black ass!



Go lick your wounds!  You are just jealous that I am queen of the forum; we don't have to mention that it is the "freak out" queen.  What have I ever done to you. NOTHING!!! I am sorry you have issues.  I will let you be King at my freak out prom.


----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )



			
				mamatutu said:
			
		

> I always wondered if you just live at the gym!  Good for you, healthy person!  My hub is a former Marine, and used to wrestle and run; and decided a year ago to start running again! He does marathons now, and other runs, and it has made me want to be healthier. And, now our daughter signs up with him for runs, too.  We need a workout/running smilely.  Good morning!



Me, me, me, me. 
Me, me, maaa me.


----------



## withrespect

mamatutu said:


> Go lick your wounds!  You are just jealous that I am queen of the forum; we don't have to mention that it is the "freak out" queen.  What have I ever done to you. NOTHING!!! I am sorry you have issues.  I will let you be King at my freak out prom.



I still consider Mousebaby the freak out queen.  She actually left...


----------



## Baja28

mamatutu said:


> Go lick your wounds!  You are just jealous that I am queen of the forum; we don't have to mention that it is the "freak out" queen.  What have I ever done to you. NOTHING!!! I am sorry you have issues.  I will let you be King at my freak out prom.


Nope, not a judgmental bone in your body.


----------



## RoseRed

mamatutu said:


> Go lick your wounds!  You are just jealous that I am queen of the forum; we don't have to mention that it is the "freak out" queen.  What have I ever done to you. NOTHING!!! I am sorry you have issues.  I will let you be King at my freak out prom.



Legend in your own mind.


----------



## withrespect

Baja28 said:


> Nope, not a judgmental bone in your body.



  tragic isn't it?


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Of course I enjoy my husbands company... but the reason we don't go out without each other is because we don't want the drama or possibility of the drama. :shrug:
> 
> If you and your wife think differently, then that is what works for you.



That works, but one last question. Are you a democrat?


----------



## mamatutu

somdfunguy said:


> Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )
> 
> 
> 
> Me, me, me, me.
> Me, me, maaa me.



I am sorry.  You must have issues, too.  Nothing I can do because I don't know you; as you don't know me.  Love and peace.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> That works, but one last question. Are you a democrat?



I am Republican but I do not like to discuss politics or my stances


----------



## somdfunguy

mamatutu said:


> I am sorry.  You must have issues, too.  Nothing I can do because I don't know you; as you don't know me.  Love and peace.



wanna have lunch? just the two of us in a crowded bar so others can see and gossip?


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> I am Republican but I do not like to discuss politics or my stances



You just did...


----------



## warneckutz

somdfunguy said:


> wanna have lunch? just the two of us in a crowded bar so others can see and gossip?



I'm starving... I'm up for brunch.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> I am Republican but I do not like to discuss politics or my stances



interesting, thanks for playing


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> You just did...



I am well aware.


----------



## somdfunguy

warneckutz said:


> I'm starving... I'm up for brunch.



you, me, and mamapupu.  what a threesome.  the county will be ablaze by the heat of our passionate lunch.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> You do not have a husband.  Big difference.


I go out w/out my husband quite often since he travels a lot.  It's never an issue and I've never heard any "rumors" while making friendly chat with friends.


----------



## GWguy

warneckutz said:


> I'm starving... I'm up for brunch.



Not too many places serve boiled chicken.


----------



## warneckutz

somdfunguy said:


> you, me, and mamapupu.  what a threesome.  the county will be ablaze by the heat of our passionate lunch.





Chasey_Lane said:


> I go out w/out my husband quite often since he travels a lot.  It's never an issue and I've never heard any "rumors" while making friendly chat with friends.





GWguy said:


> Not too many places serve boiled chicken.



####...


----------



## mamatutu

somdfunguy said:


> wanna have lunch? just the two of us in a crowded bar so others can see and gossip?



This is when I am supposed to say you are an azz, oh, I mean a razz!  You can take your "like" back; as bcp says to make it an "unlike".


----------



## Baja28

mamatutu said:


> I am sorry.  You must have issues, too.  Nothing I can do because I don't know you; as you don't know me.  Love and peace.


Keep up the non-judging there mamakookoo.


----------



## GWguy

Baja28 said:


> Keep up the non-judging there mamakookoo.



I've had it.  Enough.  Mama is on iggy, and I'd appreciated keeping her quotes to a minimum, if at all.  Thanx.


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:


> I go out w/out my husband quite often since he travels a lot.  It's never an issue and I've never heard any "rumors" while making friendly chat with friends.



When we talk about you in the mean forum, we like to say he "travels" a lot.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> I go out w/out my husband quite often since he travels a lot.  It's never an issue and I've never heard any "rumors" while making friendly chat with friends.



You wouldn't hear them; other people would.

It's just a thing.  I couldn't care less who does what in their marriage.  I just know what I did and don't feel I missed out on anything by doing it.  :shrug:


----------



## mamatutu

Baja28 said:


> Keep up the non-judging there mamakookoo.



No judgement here. As you well know, we do not know each other.  It is that simple.  My name is mamatutu.  Actually, my name is Robin.  Should I start calling you bajakookoo?  How old are you anyway; just so I know who I am dealing with.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> You wouldn't hear them; other people would.


Rumors would eventually get back to the individual.  They always do.


----------



## withrespect

mamatutu said:


> No judgement here. As you well know, we do not know each other.  It is that simple.  My name is mamatutu.  Actually, my name is Robin.  Should I start calling you bajakookoo?  How old are you anyway; just so I know who I am dealing with.



Everyone knows your name is Robin. You are giving my name a bad name.


----------



## RoseRed

Chasey_Lane said:


> Rumors would eventually get back to the individual.  They always do.



I once heard a rumor that I was having an affair with another woman that worked in my building.


----------



## K_Jo

RoseRed said:


> I once heard a rumor that I was having an affair with another woman that worked in my building.



That's awesome!


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:


> That's awesome!



 I know, right!?!  At least she was drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## mamatutu

withrespect said:


> Everyone knows your name is Robin. You are giving my name a bad name.



Considering your age, I had it first.  And, I have done nothing wrong, but to voice my opinion.  So, why don't you just follow the other sheep, and see how far it gets you.  Don't follow Baja because I believe he is going over a cliff; oh, silly me that is lemmings, or whatever.  Nevermind. I have seen you borderline before.   Oh, and lighten up!  This is just an anonymous  forum! Sheesh!


----------



## Baja28

mamatutu said:


> No judgement here. As you well know, we do not know each other.  It is that simple.  My name is mamatutu.  Actually, my name is Robin.  Should I start calling you bajakookoo?  How old are you anyway; just so I know who I am dealing with.


----------



## Radiant1

mamatutu said:


> and more



...


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> Rumors would eventually get back to the individual.  They always do.



True dat!


----------



## Baja28

mamatutu said:


> Considering your age, I had it first.  And, I have done nothing wrong, but to voice my opinion.  So, why don't you just follow the other sheep, and see how far it gets you.  Don't follow Baja because I believe he is going over a cliff; oh, silly me that is lemmings, or whatever.  Nevermind. I have seen you borderline before.   Oh, and lighten up!  This is just an anonymous  forum! Sheesh!


Search my over 20,000 posts and you'll not find one meltdown or :slam:
How many was it before your first meltdown??  

So far every post since you said you're not judgmental has been judging someone. keep up the crazinesss...er....a.... I mean good work.


----------



## somdfunguy

mamatutu said:


> this is when i am supposed to say you are an azz, oh, i mean a razz!  You can take your "like" back; as bcp says to make it an "unlike".



View attachment 87800


----------



## mamatutu

Baja28 said:


> Search my over 20,000 posts and you'll not find one meltdown or :slam:
> How many was it before your first meltdown??
> 
> So far every post since you said you're not judgmental has been judging someone. keep up the crazinesss...er....a.... I mean good work.



Do you see your hipocrisy, or do I need to hold your hand; don't be scared?   I am flattered that you take the time and energy to type  posts to me.  Thank you, baja.  I knew you still loved me!


----------



## Baja28

mamatutu said:


> Do you see your hipocrisy, or do I need to hold your hand; don't be scared?   I am flattered that you take the time and energy to type  posts to me.  Thank you, baja.  I knew you still loved me!


The wha.......?????


----------



## withrespect

mamatutu said:


> Do you see your hipocrisy, or do I need to hold your hand; don't be scared?   I am flattered that you take the time and energy to type  posts to me.  Thank you, baja.  I knew you still loved me!



He never said he didnt judge people... you did.... and it's spelled "hypocrisy"...


----------



## BadGirl

RoseRed said:


> I once heard a rumor that I was having an affair with another woman that worked in my building.



But I never worked in your building.  :shrug:

A few buildings over, yes, but not in your actual building.

You're still my favorite, by the way.  







So, are the rumors flying yet?  





.


----------



## RoseRed

BadGirl said:


> But I never worked in your building.  :shrug:
> 
> A few buildings over, yes, but not in your actual building.
> 
> You're still my favorite, by the way.
> 
> So, are the rumors flying yet?
> 
> .



  Not sure, I don't usually pay attention to them.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Not sure, I don't usually pay attention to them.



I didn't before, but I am now.....


----------



## somdfunguy

BadGirl said:


> But I never worked in your building.  :shrug:
> 
> A few buildings over, yes, but not in your actual building.
> 
> You're still my favorite, by the way.
> 
> So, are the rumors flying yet?
> 
> .



Rumor me this:  I put your gravy on my meatballs and my wife really enjoyed it.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Rumor me this:  I put your gravy on my meatballs and my wife really enjoyed it.



I'm trying to figure out what is on Mr. T's nose on your avatar...


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> I didn't before, but I am now.....



Let me know if you hear anything good.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> i'm trying to figure out what is on mr. T's nose on your avatar...



View attachment 87805


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 87805


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


>



Mr T was without his wife at a pond.  The next day people were spreading this picture.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Mr T was without his wife at a pond.  The next day people were spreading this picture.


----------



## Bay_Kat

GWguy said:


> I've had it.  Enough.  Mama is on iggy, and I'd appreciated keeping her quotes to a minimum, if at all.  Thanx.



I've had her on iggy for a while now and her stupid still leaks through.


----------



## Dupontster

RoseRed said:


> I know, right!?!  At least she was drop dead gorgeous!





RoseRed said:


> I once heard a rumor that I was having an affair with another woman that worked in my building.



Well.. were you?

If so...:worthless or video


----------



## RoseRed

Dupontster said:


> Well.. were you?
> 
> If so...:worthless or video



No.


----------



## withrespect

I'm craving soup


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> I'm craving soup



no soup for you


----------



## withrespect

Hank said:


> no soup for you



  one of my favorite episodes.


----------



## Dupontster

RoseRed said:


> No.



OK...Just thought I'd ask...Thank You


----------



## ItalianScallion

Radiant1 said:


> Why are people trying to pick apart libby's marriage? For all intents and purposes it sounds good, solid, traditional, and it works for them. I don't see anything she said as denoting insecurity or mistrust. As someone who has been soured on the institution of marriage, libby and her husband give me some inspiration. Libby, you're too sweet to say it, but you should tell the armchair psychologists to kiss your butt.


In the past I've often found that people, in a relationship, deny the very thing they dislike because it keeps the peace. I'm not at all saying that Libby does this but, if she wants that type of control over her social life, fine; I just wouldn't. If her DH's jealousy works for her, rock on. I've seen too many ladies, who SEEM like they're in a good relationship, come back years later saying that he was too controlling and was suffocating them.


libby said:


> Oh for Heaven's sake.  I'm not even going here.


Nice! Sorry if I hit a nerve but you & I know my "values" and that I'm not a home wrecker. 

Going back to your original post, I'd have NO problem with my wife coming home and telling me that some guy gave her a sugar packet with his number on it while she was having lunch with the kids. Why would I? In a healthy relationship where trust is present, it would give her an ego boost and it would reaffirm to me that she is attractive. 

Her reaction would be the most important thing for me to hear. Since I totally trust her, I know she would tell me that she told him she's very happily married. So why all the fuss? My point is simply: Trust is king!


vraiblonde said:


> Ding!
> Even if nothing untoward happened, it still gives the little snigglers something to gossip about and make a big deal out of.  Hell, look right here in this thread - the people who are trying to make a big deal out of Libby's husband getting hit on, then coming home and telling her about it.  Not to mention the ones who are trying to convince her that she should go trotting around without him.  *ahem*
> 
> "Oh, you must be very insecure!"
> "Oh, he was trying to make you jealous!"
> "Oh, you must not trust each other!"
> 
> People need to get lives of their own.


Since when do you care what others think about you? You are your own person and a very intelligent, independent lady. 

All I'm saying is that, (even if Libby is happy with it) IMO, IMO, he doesn't trust her. Should she or her DH feel like I would be untrustworthy to sit and talk with, alone, in public? What if she & I worked together? Would he feel the same way? Where does mistrust end? Libby DID sound a bit snarky when she found out what Jennifer did at RR, so...


----------



## vraiblonde

ItalianScallion said:


> Since when do you care what others think about you? You are your own person and a very intelligent, independent lady.



I care how people view my husband and chose not to put him in a position where other guys could think they had one up on him.



> All I'm saying is that, (even if Libby is happy with it) IMO, IMO, he doesn't trust her. Should she or her DH feel like I would be untrustworthy to sit and talk with, alone, in public? What if she & I worked together? Would he feel the same way? Where does mistrust end? Libby DID sound a bit snarky when she found out what Jennifer did at RR, so...



Stop hitting on Libby.  She already told you no.


----------



## Radiant1

ItalianScallion said:


> If *her DH's jealousy* works for her, rock on.



Again, you're assuming that's what it is. It didn't sound like jealousy to me, but rather old-fashioned values. :shrug:


----------



## MMDad

ItalianScallion said:


> In the past I've often found that people, in a relationship, deny the very thing they dislike because it keeps the peace. I'm not at all saying that Libby does this but, if she wants that type of control over her social life, fine; I just wouldn't. If her DH's jealousy works for her, rock on. I've seen too many ladies, who SEEM like they're in a good relationship, come back years later saying that he was too controlling and was suffocating them.
> 
> Nice! Sorry if I hit a nerve but you & I know my "values" and that I'm not a home wrecker.
> 
> Going back to your original post, I'd have NO problem with my wife coming home and telling me that some guy gave her a sugar packet with his number on it while she was having lunch with the kids. Why would I? In a healthy relationship where trust is present, it would give her an ego boost and it would reaffirm to me that she is attractive.
> 
> Her reaction would be the most important thing for me to hear. Since I totally trust her, I know she would tell me that she told him she's very happily married. So why all the fuss? My point is simply: Trust is king!



Have you ever been married? If so, did it end in failure?

Why are people who fail at relationships the first ones to give unsolicited analysis?


----------



## ItalianScallion

vraiblonde said:


> Stop hitting on Libby.  She already told you no.





Radiant1 said:


> Again, you're assuming that's what it is. It didn't sound like jealousy to me, but rather old-fashioned values. :shrug:


You don't seem like the type to go for any control over yourself (and I don't mean that with any disrespect). Chivalry, yes but control, no...


----------



## ItalianScallion

MMDad said:


> Have you ever been married? If so, did it end in failure?
> Why are people who fail at relationships the first ones to give unsolicited analysis?


You might want to ask yourself that too...unless you've never failed in a relationship...


----------



## vraiblonde

ItalianScallion said:


> You might want to ask yourself that too...unless you've never failed in a relationship...



He's not the one trying to convince married women that it's bad for them to respect their husband and behave accordingly.


----------



## MMDad

ItalianScallion said:


> You don't seem like the type to go for any control over yourself (and I don't mean that with any disrespect). Chivalry, yes but control, no...



Do you think that saying something disrespectful is somehow mitigated by saying you don't mean it to be disrespectful?


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted

Is this the lunch thread? 

Chicken and rice, baby!


----------



## MMDad

ItalianScallion said:


> You might want to ask yourself that too...unless you've never failed in a relationship...



I've been married for 15 years. That has taught me that what others do may not work for us, and what we do may not work for others. That's why I don't criticize Libby for what is apparently a very healthy and happy marriage.


----------



## kwillia

warneckutz said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Is this the lunch thread?
> 
> Chicken and rice, baby!


OMG... Please please tell me it was long-grain brown rice...


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted

It was wild rice!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

warneckutz said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> It was wild rice!!!



How Bohemian of you!

No steamed broccoli today?


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				vraiblonde said:
			
		

> warneckutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted
> 
> It was wild rice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Bohemian of you!
> 
> No steamed broccoli today?
Click to expand...


Had some earlier!


----------



## Hank

I need a good steamer...


----------



## GWguy

Hank said:


> I need a good steamer...



I hear bran muffins work well.


----------



## Hank

GWguy said:


> I hear bran muffins work well.



 I don't need to steam a coiler, thanks!


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				Hank said:
			
		

> GWguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear bran muffins work well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to steam a coiler, thanks!
Click to expand...


Bahahaha


----------



## Pete

Chasey_Lane said:


> I go out w/out my husband quite often since he travels a lot.  It's never an issue and I've never heard any "rumors" while making friendly chat with friends.



ahem


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:


> ahem



Psh.  Nobody pays attention to the rumors you start.


----------



## Hank

Lance2U said:


> true, just make sure u check on Apollo. look 4 that look . plz check the paws too on Pete that is, 4 DNA.


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


>



Whatever that means....


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Whatever that means....



such a freak.... (him, not you)


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:


> Psh.  Nobody pays attention to the rumors you start.



ahem


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> such a freak.... (him, not you)



Only one of the reasons why I wouldn't approach some strange man and give him my phone number.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Only one of the reasons why I wouldn't approach some strange man and give him my phone number.



word


----------



## MMDad

Lance2U said:


> ^ henf, ach abohlch`s 3 ______________ 4 ostlmn. Squinle _____.
> 
> *%%-*
> 
> 3 cg calefrahilistic with *"exp pi alledoshus" *.
> 
> Free Willy.


----------



## MMDad

Lance2U said:


> OU eight one two


----------



## MMDad

Lance2U said:


> I love sheep!


----------



## BadGirl

somdfunguy said:


> Rumor me this:  I put your gravy on my meatballs and my wife really enjoyed it.




Glad you both enjoyed my gravy on your meatballs.    

I've always thought is so unhappy to hear of meatballs without gravy.  The world is a sad, sad place without gravy on meatballs.


----------



## ItalianScallion

vraiblonde said:


> He's not the one trying to convince married women that it's bad for them to respect their husband and behave accordingly.


Stay with me here. My point was not about respect it was about him trusting her.

Hypothetical situation: You & Bann are happily married to your husbands and you two want to get together for a ladies night out. You want to go to a bar but one hubby says no because he feels that there are creepers there that might give you a sugar packet with their phone number on it. Would you obey him and stay home? 
Would you both never go out together where single guys lurk because one or both hubbys say no? 

I truly find it hard to believe that, all of a sudden, you "modern" ladies (who HAVE trash talked hubbys & ex's) now say you would obey your hubby's commands.  :shrug:


MMDad said:


> Do you think that saying something disrespectful is somehow mitigated by saying you don't mean it to be disrespectful?


Radiant has always been very opinionated, strong willed & feisty. What I said to her was not intended to be disrespectful and I wanted to make it clear. Misunderstandings often happen here because it's a written media. 

My response to you was if you hadn't had any failed relationships, not how long were you married...


----------



## MMDad

Lance2U said:


> I live in my mommies basement.


----------



## vraiblonde

ItalianScallion said:


> Stay with me here. My point was not about respect it was about him trusting her.
> 
> Hypothetical situation: You & Bann are happily married to your husbands and you two want to get together for a ladies night out. You want to go to a bar but one hubby says no because he feels that there are creepers there that might give you a sugar packet with their phone number on it. Would you obey him and stay home?
> Would you both never go out together where single guys lurk because one or both hubbys say no?
> 
> I truly find it hard to believe that, all of a sudden, you "modern" ladies (who HAVE trash talked hubbys & ex's) now say you would obey your hubby's commands.  :shrug:



You make it sound like he's laying down the law and she is meekly complying, when it's actually a case of mutual consent.  

And a ladies night out is one thing - you were suggesting that there would be other men in the mix, and that would be a no-go for most married people.  "Hey, honey, watch the kids while I go run around with a bunch of guys..."  That's an accident waiting to happen.  And what I mean by "accident" is "an unintended consequence of negligence".

I will suggest that it's not her he doesn't trust, but all the raving horndogs out there who would happily take advantage of a woman who's had too much to drink and whose judgment is impaired.


----------



## ItalianScallion

vraiblonde said:


> You make it sound like he's laying down the law and she is meekly complying, when it's actually a case of mutual consent.


But (in our case at RR on Sunday) the end result is still that she & I can't meet and chat, for whatever his reason was. It makes me think, that he thinks, I would try "something" with her; which I wouldn't.


			
				Vraiblonde said:
			
		

> And a ladies night out is one thing - you were suggesting that *there would be other men in the mix*, and that would be a no-go for most married people.  "Hey, honey, watch the kids while I go run around with a bunch of guys..."  That's an accident waiting to happen.  And what I mean by "accident" is "an unintended consequence of negligence".


 on the accident line.

But, then, it's the same for anywhere else: grocery shopping (a big pick up spot), kids sports events, the doctors office, etc.


			
				Vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I will suggest that it's not her he doesn't trust, but all the raving horndogs out there who would happily take advantage of a woman who's had too much to drink and whose judgment is impaired.


Yes but she STILL isn't allowed to go, that's my point. Don't you see the ridiculousness of all this? And it all contributes to misplaced trust. Why did Libby start this original thread if she wasn't somewhat concerned about DH and ticked off at Jennifer? I'd be willing to bet that the event put a few concern cookies in her hard drive...


----------



## vraiblonde

ItalianScallion said:


> But (in our case at RR on Sunday) the end result is still that she & I can't meet and chat, for whatever his reason was. It makes me think, that he thinks, I would try "something" with her; which I wouldn't.



He doesn't know that.  And neither does she.  Why are you so insistent upon meeting Libby just the two of you anyway?  That would give me pause for concern.



> Yes but she STILL isn't allowed to go, that's my point.


Maybe she doesn't *want* to go?


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Why are you so insistent upon meeting Libby just the two of you anyway?



:becauseheiscreepy:


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> :becauseheiscreepy:



It's giving me a flashback of high school.

I have a boyfriend.
_So?  We can still be friends, right?_
I have a boyfriend.
_Can't we go out just as friends?_
I have a boyfriend.
_He must not trust you if he won't let you have any friends._
I have a boyfriend.
_Too bad that you let him rule your life like that._


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> It's giving me a flashback of high school.
> 
> I have a boyfriend.
> _So?  We can still be friends, right?_
> I have a boyfriend.
> _Can't we go out just as friends?_
> I have a boyfriend.
> _He must not trust you if he won't let you have any friends._
> I have a boyfriend.
> _Too bad that you let him rule your life like that._



 too funny!


----------



## kom526

ItalianScallion said:


> But (in our case at RR on Sunday) the end result is still that she & I can't meet and chat, for whatever his reason was. It makes me think, that he thinks, I would try "something" with her; which I wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but she STILL isn't allowed to go, that's my point. Don't you see the ridiculousness of all this? And it all contributes to misplaced trust. Why did Libby start this original thread if she wasn't somewhat concerned about DH and ticked off at Jennifer? I'd be willing to bet that the event put a few concern cookies in her hard drive...



Look chief, you're creeping. You've got in your head that her husband is saying no and it seems to me that it is a mutual thing. By your posts on here I doubt you will ever to get the chance to meet any other women from this board. 

Just saying man, your posts reek of desperation of trying to plant a notion of mistrust in her head, which is totally disrespectful to Libby and her husband.


----------



## vraiblonde

kom526 said:


> Just saying man, your posts reek of desperation of trying to plant a notion of mistrust in her head, which is totally disrespectful to Libby and her husband.



I completely agree with this.  Any guy who tries to cause a problem between a woman and her husband is a bad guy.  The end.


----------



## MMDad

ItalianScallion said:


> My response to you was if you hadn't had any failed relationships, not how long were you married...



I figured it was a rhetorical since you didn't answer my questions. If you want an answer, you need to answer my questions first.



MMDad said:


> Have you ever been married? If so, did it end in failure?
> 
> Why are people who fail at relationships the first ones to give unsolicited analysis?


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted

This thread is STILL going??? : faint:

Well... Is this the dinner thread? 

Egg whites and turkey bacon, baby!


----------



## somdfunguy

warneckutz said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> This thread is STILL going??? : faint:
> 
> Well... Is this the dinner thread?
> 
> Egg whites and turkey bacon, baby!



I had a cup of air with a side of water.


----------



## Bay_Kat

somdfunguy said:


> I had a cup of air with a side of water.



I had the same thing, and then I had to work out for two hours from just the guilt.


----------



## somdfunguy

Bay_Kat said:


> I had the same thing, and then I had to work out for two hours from just the guilt.



You must have got the Chinese air, stick with Cuban and you'll be just fine.


----------



## Bay_Kat

somdfunguy said:


> You must have got the Chinese air, stick with Cuban and you'll be just fine.



Thanks, I'll remember that.


----------



## Wenchy

What the heck?

It was a compliment and he shared with Libby.

They probably had great sex that night and may have number 9 on the way.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Wenchy said:


> What the heck?
> 
> It was a compliment and he shared with Libby.
> 
> They probably had great sex that night and may have number 9 on the way.



Oh my!


----------



## Wenchy

Bay_Kat said:


> Oh my!



Something like that.


----------



## Radiant1

ItalianScallion said:


> You don't seem like the type to go for any control over yourself (and I don't mean that with any disrespect). Chivalry, yes but control, no...



Oh what little you know. :cantstoplaughing:


----------



## Wenchy

Bay_Kat said:


> Oh my!




Did you read Shades of Grey?


----------



## vraiblonde

Bay_Kat said:


> Oh my!



I was thinking "oh ####" but "oh my" will do.

Scallion is a very nice guy and I'm sure he didn't mean to come off as rude.  I think he just got carried away trying to make his point, which happens to all of us.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Wenchy said:


> Did you read Shades of Grey?



Not yet. Probably shouldn't say this, but I promised my hubby I wouldn't read it until he comes home from Afghanistan.


----------



## Wenchy

vraiblonde said:


> I was thinking "oh ####" but "oh my" will do.
> 
> Scallion is a very nice guy and I'm sure he didn't mean to come off as rude.  I think he just got carried away trying to make his point, which happens to all of us.



Yes...JMO



Bay_Kat said:


> Not yet. Probably shouldn't say this, but I promised my hubby I wouldn't read it until he comes home from Afghanistan.



PM me your address and I'll send you the worst books I've ever read.

Oh My!!!

They did make me horny.


----------



## ItalianScallion

vraiblonde said:


> Why are you so insistent upon meeting Libby just the two of you anyway?  That would give me pause for concern. Maybe she doesn't *want* to go?Scallion is a very nice guy and I'm sure he didn't mean to come off as rude. I think he just got carried away trying to make his point, which happens to all of us.


I DO get caught up in making a point sometimes :shrug: but I never said it was to be "just the 2 of us". Libby & I met at RR last year and her hubby was with her. I asked THEM to join me but HE didn't want to so I give her credit for taking the time. There's nothing more to it other than 2 forum folks meeting in person 


kom526 said:


> Look chief, you're creeping. You've got in your head that her husband is saying no and it seems to me that it is a mutual thing. By your posts on here I doubt you will ever to get the chance to meet any other women from this board. Just saying man, your posts reek of desperation of trying to plant a notion of mistrust in her head, which is totally disrespectful to Libby and her husband.


Kom you're in another world. I assure you it isn't that way and Libby knows that. Thanks for your concern though. 


Radiant1 said:


> Oh what little you know.


I can only go by what I see you post on here, so...


----------



## mamatutu

Radiant1 said:


> Oh what little you know. :cantstoplaughing:



I can see where IS might have miscommunicated his meaning in his posts.  I have met him, along with a handful of others at a meet and greet.  JMO, but IS is an extremely nice guy, and very much the gentleman.  I have a good sense of people from the get go. Love and peace.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Wenchy said:


> Yes...JMO
> 
> 
> 
> *PM me your address and I'll send you the worst books I've ever read*.
> 
> Oh My!!!
> 
> *They did make me horny*.



Worst?

Hence the reason I won't read it 'til Hubby gets home.


----------



## vraiblonde

ItalianScallion said:


> There's nothing more to it other than 2 forum folks meeting in person



Except that you wouldn't take no for an answer and are trying to create doubt in her head about trust and control.  She knows her marriage better than you do, and after 8 kids I'm pretty sure they have hammered out a social agreement that everyone is onboard with, and it's not for you to question that.

I think a lot of times unmarried people do not understand the marital relationship and how important it is.


----------



## Wenchy

ItalianScallion said:


> I DO get caught up in making a point sometimes :shrug: but I never said it was to be "just the 2 of us". Libby & I met at RR last year and her hubby was with her. I asked THEM to join me but HE didn't want to so I give her credit for taking the time. There's nothing more to it other than 2 forum folks meeting in person
> 
> Kom you're in another world. I assure you it isn't that way and Libby knows that. Thanks for your concern though.
> 
> I can only go by what I see you post on here, so...



You did meet up with Libby.  I thought you were just putting a situation out there.

I stalked Old Man when he hadn't posted for days.  Turned out that he was sick and hospitalized.  

Some of my best times have been meeting the forumites.  There is safety in numbers.


----------



## mamatutu

Wenchy said:


> You did meet up with Libby.  I thought you were just putting a situation out there.
> 
> I stalked Old Man when he hadn't posted for days.  Turned out that he was sick and hospitalized.
> 
> Some of my best times have been meeting the forumites.  There is safety in numbers.



Putting a face with a forum name makes such a difference.  All the forum crap melts away when you actually meet some of them in person.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Wenchy said:


> Did you read Shades of Grey?



Funny, I just came across this on failblog.


----------



## Wenchy

Bay_Kat said:


> Funny, I just came across this on failblog.


I read outside on the deck.  My 15 year old eats outside and picks up my book only to say WTF?!

WTH  I'm still trying to find a reason.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Wenchy said:


> I read outside on the deck.  My 15 year old eats outside and picks up my book only to say WTF?!
> 
> WTH  I'm still trying to find a reason.


----------



## ItalianScallion

mamatutu said:


> I can see where IS might have miscommunicated his meaning in his posts.  I have met him, along with a handful of others at a meet and greet.  JMO, but IS is an extremely nice guy, and very much the gentleman.  I have a good sense of people from the get go. Love and peace.


Thank you very much!


vraiblonde said:


> Except that you wouldn't take no for an answer and are trying to create doubt in her head about trust and control.  She knows her marriage better than you do, and after 8 kids I'm pretty sure they have hammered out a social agreement that everyone is onboard with, and it's not for you to question that. I think a lot of times unmarried people do not understand the marital relationship and how important it is.


It's not that I wouldn't take no for an answer. I often tell her to come out for a Sunday morning chat or iced tea at RR and she knows what I mean.

Being unmarried has nothing to do with it. It's not like haven't been in relationships or lived with a woman.


Wenchy said:


> You did meet up with Libby.  I thought you were just putting a situation out there.
> I stalked Old Man when he hadn't posted for days.  Turned out that he was sick and hospitalized.
> Some of my best times have been meeting the forumites.  There is safety in numbers.


Yes, we have met and talked and everything was cool, so the offer is always there for anyone who wants to meet. I've met 3 people from here at RR on Sunday and they ALL were very nice.

So why not come to our Friday Night gatherings? Ok go ahead and tell me how creepy that sounds...:shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

ItalianScallion said:


> It's not that I wouldn't take no for an answer. I often tell her to come out for a Sunday morning chat or iced tea at RR and she knows what I mean.



Then why are you talking to her about trust and control, when she has assured you that that is not the case?


----------



## mamatutu

> Originally posted by Italian Scallion
> 
> Thank you very much!


----------



## Wenchy

ItalianScallion said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> So why not come to our Friday Night gatherings? Ok go ahead and tell me how creepy that sounds...:shrug:



 I am night blind and can't drive.  Simple?

You're not creepy.  Feel better?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Sounds like it's the "Witching Hour" must mean it's time for bed. Good night all.


----------



## Wenchy

Bay_Kat said:


> Sounds like it's the "Witching Hour" must mean it's time for bed. Good night all.



No kidding.  Good night.


----------



## ItalianScallion

vraiblonde said:


> Then why are you talking to her about trust and control, when she has assured you that that is not the case?


Tell you later...


Wenchy said:


> I am night blind and can't drive.  Simple?
> You're not creepy.  Feel better?


It's often still light when we leave unless we decide to stay late but some do leave early. Always good to meet new folks. 

Definitely not creepy


----------



## Hank

ItalianScallion said:


> I often tell her to come out for a Sunday morning chat or iced tea at RR and she knows what I mean.


----------



## warneckutz

somdfunguy said:


> I had a cup of air with a side of water.





Bay_Kat said:


> I had the same thing, and then I had to work out for two hours from just the guilt.









So... is there a breakfast thread?

Oatmeal and a protein shake...


----------



## libby

kom526 said:


> Look chief, you're creeping. You've got in your head that her husband is saying no and it seems to me that it is a mutual thing. By your posts on here I doubt you will ever to get the chance to meet any other women from this board.
> 
> *Just saying man, your posts reek of desperation of trying to plant a notion of mistrust in her head, which is totally disrespectful to Libby and her husband.*




I'm watching this analysis of my relationship w/dh with...rolling eyes.  Some people just need to have something wrong in either their lives or someone else's.  Just like the Democrat who desperately wanted me to be a victim.  Entertaining for a post or two, but then...move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## Hank

libby said:
			
		

> I'm watching this analysis of my relationship w/dh with...rolling eyes.  Some people just need to have something wrong in either their lives or someone else's.  Just like the Democrat who desperately wanted me to be a victim.  Entertaining for a post or two, but then...move along, nothing to see here.



Yeah, but we all want to know if you are going to join ItalianScallion for some iced tea?


----------



## MMDad

ItalianScallion said:


> Definitely not creepy



Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

MMDad said:


> Keep telling yourself that.



Didn't you stalk one of the members here?


----------



## DooDoo1402

libby said:


> Today at RR, a lady who was eating with her daughter, evidently 'noticed' a man eating with his two daughters.  As he was leaving she stopped him, told him he dropped something, and passed him a sugar packet with her name and phone number.
> So that there are no hard feelings, I am here to say that that man has six more children and was just having Daddy time with his two littlest girls.  Don't take offense when he doesn't call.  I'm sure you are lovely.
> 
> The Mrs.



Lordy...  "I sees he's gots himself a real ringer here!"  Typical trailer park trash.  I hope I didn't repeat someone's thoughts.  I couldn't get thru anymore pages after the punchin' in the tit.  All I picture is fat tattoos all the way down the back and up the legs, shoving 3 carts of kids thru the walmart aisle looking at the $15 window fans.


----------



## withrespect

DooDoo1402 said:


> Lordy...  "I sees he's gots himself a real ringer here!"  Typical trailer park trash.  I hope I didn't repeat someone's thoughts.  I couldn't get thru anymore pages after the punchin' in the tit.  All I picture is fat tattoos all the way down the back and up the legs, shoving 3 carts of kids thru the walmart aisle looking at the $15 window fans.


----------



## DooDoo1402

withrespect said:


>


----------



## Chasey_Lane

warneckutz said:


> So... is there a breakfast thread?
> 
> Oatmeal and a protein shake...



That's exactly what I had, after my 5:30 boot camp class this morning!


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> That's exactly what I had, after my 5:30 boot camp class this morning!



:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> :



You should try next week's class...


----------



## ItalianScallion

Hank said:


>


Even you are welcome to show up on Sunday. Just don't sit at the bar please...


libby said:


> [/B]
> I'm watching this analysis of my relationship w/dh with...rolling eyes.  Some people just need to have something wrong in either their lives or someone else's.


And who was the one who posted her disgust with Jennifer@RR for all the somd world to see? If you don't want to discuss it here, don't post it here. 


Chasey_Lane said:


> Didn't you stalk one of the members here?


Say it ain't so! Mormon Dad wouldn't do such a thing..................would he? :dotell:


----------



## warneckutz

Chasey_Lane said:


> You should try next week's class...


----------



## ArkRescue

Gilligan said:


> You didn't by chance happen to save the sugar packet .....did you?



AHEM ....


----------



## Gilligan

ArkRescue said:


> AHEM ....



Wuht?  I was out of sugar, and..?


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> You should try next week's class...



5:30 is a little early for me.  

What I should do is run by today and pick up an August class schedule and get my ass back to the gym.  I haven't been in close to a month.


----------



## Radiant1

ItalianScallion said:


> And who was the one who posted her disgust with Jennifer@RR for all the somd world to see?



Why did you read it as disgust? I took it as wanting to share an amusement. :shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> 5:30 is a little early for me.
> 
> What I should do is run by today and pick up an August class schedule and get my ass back to the gym.  I haven't been in close to a month.



If you don't like mornings, there are two classes in the evening -- Tuesday and Thursday, and both are the same "boot camp" style.  I took it last night and then this morning... whoa... my legs are screamin' currently.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Radiant1 said:


> Why did you read it as disgust? I took it as wanting to share an amusement. :shrug:


Of course you would.


----------



## kara teoke

Chasey_Lane said:


> If you don't like mornings, there are two classes in the evening -- Tuesday and Thursday, and both are the same "boot camp" style.  I took it last night and then this morning... whoa... my legs are screamin' currently.



That's when I go too.


----------



## libby

Radiant1 said:


> Why did you read it as disgust? I took it as wanting to share an amusement. :shrug:



Because he has to contradict me, whether about my marriage, my motives or my religion.
He knows that dh and I are super traditional, and I'm guessing that's not his cup of tea.


----------



## Hank

libby said:


> Because he has to contradict me, whether about my marriage, my motives or my religion.
> He knows that dh and I are super traditional, and I'm guessing that's not his cup of tea.



Well, he does like tea...:shrug:


----------



## FED_UP

libby said:


> Because he has to contradict me, whether about my marriage, my motives or my religion.
> He knows that dh and I are super traditional, and I'm guessing that's not his cup of tea.



What kind of tea does he drink?


----------



## kara teoke

FED_UP said:


> What kind of tea does he drink?


pennyroyal


----------



## ArkRescue

kara teoke said:


> pennyroyal



Maybe he drinks:

Oolong: Wilted, bruised, and partially oxidized


----------



## kara teoke

maybe he's anemic royalty


----------



## ItalianScallion

libby said:


> Because he has to contradict me, whether about my marriage, my motives or my religion.
> He knows that dh and I are super traditional, and I'm guessing that's not his cup of tea.


  I'm super happy that you're happy Libby. Why would I ever wish you & dh any malice? We're just having a discussion about what happened at RR and the thread went into extra innings. IOW; The main character (Jennifer) changed after a while. At least we stayed close to the topic this time.

I often see things very differently than some people do. If you & I read about or saw the same event happen I'm sure we'd both see similarities but, assuredly, I would see things that others might not see. It's my nature; it's who I am. (Of course I DO miss the obvious at times too). :shrug: If we were all the same, some of us wouldn't be needed.


----------



## ItalianScallion

kara teoke said:


> pennyroyal


That was the name of a band that used to play at MBP...


----------



## Bann

twinoaks207 said:


> Well color me embarassed. I'm probably the only female around who never watched it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## bohman

vraiblonde said:


> Not me.  I never liked the idea that someone would see me out gallivanting and be able to smirk - "Yeah, old Larry Gude....when the cat's away, the mice will play..."  Knowing what dicks people are, I was careful to not give them ammunition to disrespect my husband.



Who gives a rat's ass what people like that say, or think?  My wife goes to whatever social functions as she sees fit, and doesn't always need me to tag along.  I go out with friends without her sometimes.  It's been that way for 10 years, and I've never heard any rumors about either one of us.  If I did hear a rumor, I'd laugh my ass off, knowing that it wasn't true.


----------



## ItalianScallion

bohman said:


> Who gives a rat's ass what people like that say, or think?  My wife goes to whatever social functions as she sees fit, and doesn't always need me to tag along.  I go out with friends without her sometimes.  It's been that way for 10 years, and I've never heard any rumors about either one of us.  If I did hear a rumor, I'd laugh my ass off, knowing that it wasn't true.


I'm glad someone here has real trust & freedom in their marriage.


----------



## Hank

ItalianScallion said:


> I'm glad someone here has real trust & freedom in their marriage.



Maybe you should ask his wife out....


----------



## ItalianScallion

Hank said:


> Maybe you should ask his wife out....


Maybe you should ask HIM out...


----------



## vraiblonde

bohman said:


> Who gives a rat's ass what people like that say, or think?  My wife goes to whatever social functions as she sees fit, and doesn't always need me to tag along.  I go out with friends without her sometimes.  It's been that way for 10 years, and I've never heard any rumors about either one of us.  If I did hear a rumor, I'd laugh my ass off, knowing that it wasn't true.



That is you and your marriage; I was referring to me and my marriage.


----------



## Hank

ItalianScallion said:


> Maybe you should ask HIM out...



No way, dude.... God doesn't believe in that nonsense!


----------



## garyt27

Hank said:


> No way, dude.... God doesn't believe in that nonsense!



What does God believe in?
A higher being?


----------



## Hank

garyt27 said:


> What does God believe in?
> A higher being?



ask Italian... My soapbox has been retired...


----------



## kom526

ItalianScallion said:


> I'm glad someone here has real trust & freedom in their marriage.



What a wonderfully, pointedly, Christian statement to make.


----------



## GWguy

Surprised no one has thought of this yet....


We should get a good description of "Jennifer", and then when each and everyone of us goes to Red Robin, give her a sugar packet with Italian Scallion's number on it.


----------



## acommondisaster

vraiblonde said:


> She needs to get out more if her pick-up joint of choice is Red Robin.  But you're right that some guys would have been flattered.  Those are not guys that I would personally find attractive, but there's an ass for every seat so ...  :shrug:



"I'm sorry, I think you look interesting, but this is the wrong venue to meet people, so I'm passing up what might be the opportunity to meet my soul mate."

Only ugly unacceptable people go to RR? And you know this how? Where is acceptable?


----------



## czygvtwkr

I would like to believe that this is Jennifer.  

Motorboating DeMotivated Poster


----------



## acommondisaster

RoseRed said:


> I go out by myself all the time.  If I sat around and waited for someone to take me, I would never leave the house.
> 
> Go ahead and  now...



Just whatever you do, don't put your phone number on a sugar packet and give it to some guy whose wife is on this forum. The gossip'll go on for oh...33 pages or so.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

czygvtwkr said:


> I would like to believe that this is Jennifer.
> 
> Motorboating DeMotivated Poster



This is the picture that comes to mind when I see this thread:  Vagina: It's not a clown car | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## czygvtwkr

Chasey_Lane said:


> This is the picture that comes to mind when I see this thread:  Vagina: It's not a clown car | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



No way  

Moms DeMotivated Poster


----------



## DoWhat

I can't believe this tread is still going.

I am so glad I am Happily Married.
She may not be, but I am (And that to me is what's important).


----------



## somdfunguy

DoWhat said:


> I can't believe this tread is still going.
> 
> I am so glad I am Happily Married.
> She may not be, but I am (And that to me is what's important).



It's another cheater cheater pumpkin eater


----------



## DoWhat

somdfunguy said:


> It's another cheater cheater pumpkin eater


----------



## kwillia

somdfunguy said:


> It's another cheater cheater pumpkin eater



Not hardly! DidWhat is the best thing that ever happened to that man... besides, he know there is a list waiting in line for a chance to invite her to tea should he give her reason to leave...


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:


> * list *




Can I see this list please?


----------



## Bay_Kat

kwillia said:


> Not hardly! DidWhat is the best thing that ever happened to that man... besides, he know there is a list waiting in line for a chance to invite her to tea should he give her reason to leave...



I think he was talking about this thread, it's going on and on and on....


----------



## jazz lady

DoWhat said:


> Can I see this list please?



No.  Highly classified and extremely competitive.  

This thread has me  at the absurdity of it all.


----------



## ItalianScallion

GWguy said:


> Surprised no one has thought of this yet....
> We should get a good description of "Jennifer", and then when each and everyone of us goes to Red Robin, give her a sugar packet with Italian Scallion's number on it.


Ohhh no! No somd blind dates. No can see, not with me. 

(I will wait for the "good description" though) 


			
				acommondisaster said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I think you look interesting, but this is the wrong venue to meet people, so I'm passing up what might be the opportunity to meet my soul mate."
> Only ugly unacceptable people go to RR? And you know this how? Where is acceptable?


Not from what I've seen because I've met a few there. They didn't use the sugar packet technique though.


----------



## warneckutz

DoWhat said:


> I can't believe this tread is still going.
> 
> I am so glad I am Happily Married.
> She may not be, but I am (And that to me is what's important).



Well Said.


----------



## RoseRed

acommondisaster said:


> Just whatever you do, don't put your phone number on a sugar packet and give it to some guy whose wife is on this forum. The gossip'll go on for oh...33 pages or so.



And share with this class?  No thank you!


----------



## warneckutz

RoseRed said:


> And share with this class?  No thank you!



There's a lesson to be learned by all of us here...

I've learned a lot of people will fight over ANYTHING... including a single, sugar packet.


----------



## RoseRed

warneckutz said:


> There's a lesson to be learned by all of us here...
> 
> I've learned a lot of people will fight over ANYTHING... including a single, sugar packet.



This thread has been highly entertaining!  I never thought the OP was complaining, just making a funny observation.  Nothing more.  Unlike others...


----------



## Bay_Kat

RoseRed said:


> This thread has been highly entertaining!  *I never thought the OP was complaining, just making a funny observation*.  Nothing more.  Unlike others...


----------



## warneckutz

RoseRed said:


> This thread has been highly entertaining!  I never thought the OP was complaining, just making a funny observation.  Nothing more.  Unlike others...



Had it been a "Splenda" packet, nobody would've paid this any mind... Health-concious news go to the wayside very quickly in SoMD.


----------



## GWguy

warneckutz said:


> There's a lesson to be learned by all of us here...
> 
> I've learned a lot of people will fight over ANYTHING... including a single, sugar packet.



I don't use sugar.  I use the yellow packet stuff.  Sugar is nasty and anyone who uses it is a commie for not supporting the artificial sugar manufacturing business in Amurika.


----------



## warneckutz

GWguy said:


> I don't use sugar.  I use the yellow packet stuff.  Sugar is nasty and anyone who uses it is a commie for not supporting the artificial sugar manufacturing business in Amurika.



Health-concious post - INVALID.


----------



## RoseRed

warneckutz said:


> Had it been a "Splenda" packet, nobody would've paid this any mind... Health-concious news go to the wayside very quickly in SoMD.





GWguy said:


> I don't use sugar.  I use the yellow packet stuff.  Sugar is nasty and anyone who uses it is a commie for not supporting the artificial sugar manufacturing business in Amurika.



Team Real Sugar!


----------



## warneckutz

RoseRed said:


> Team Real Sugar!


----------



## twinoaks207

GWguy said:


> I don't use sugar.  I use the yellow packet stuff.  Sugar is nasty and anyone who uses it is a commie for not supporting the artificial sugar manufacturing business in Amurika.





RoseRed said:


> Team Real Sugar!



Team Real Sugar (Sugar in the Raw - real cane sugar, unprocessed)

Those yellow, pink & blue packets add chemicals to the body that make you gain weight. Who needs that? :shrug:


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> *This thread has been highly entertaining!  I never thought the OP was complaining, just making a funny observation.  Nothing more.  Unlike others...*





I thought she was, also.  She wasn't asking for advice either.

Also, I'm chiming in late here, I was gone with Thing2 for 4 days over the weekend & just catching up on treads.

If a person wants to [get to] know someone else and that someone else has a set of limits as to who, what, why, when, & how they want to get to know the first person - the first person should respect it.  You don't have to agree with it, you don't have to understand it.  It is what it is and it's their decision to make. 

That goes for whether they are single & don't date married people, or are married & don't meet single people for coffee.  People's values in and about relationships are what they are.  A person outside of the relationship really has no business questioning them.


----------



## warneckutz

twinoaks207 said:


> Team Real Sugar (Sugar in the Raw - real cane sugar, unprocessed)
> 
> Those yellow, pink & blue packets add chemicals to the body that make you gain weight. Who needs that? :shrug:



The sugar companies want you to think that so you buy their real sugar...

I think...

Hell... I dunno...


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> I thought she was, also.  She wasn't asking for advice either.
> 
> Also, I'm chiming in late here, I was gone with Thing2 for 4 days over the weekend & just catching up on treads.
> 
> If a person wants to [get to] know someone else and that someone else has a set of limits as to who, what, why, when, & how they want to get to know the first person - the first person should respect it.  You don't have to agree with it, you don't have to understand it.  It is what it is and it's their decision to make.
> 
> That goes for whether they are single & don't date married people, or are married & don't meet single people for coffee.  People's values in and about relationships are what they are.  A person outside of the relationship really has no business questioning them.




I can't imagine to whom you are referring.


----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )

I skip the packets and use honey. Honey is the real winner here.


----------



## withrespect

twinoaks207 said:


> Team Real Sugar (Sugar in the Raw - real cane sugar, unprocessed)
> 
> Those yellow, pink & blue packets add chemicals to the body that make you gain weight. Who needs that? :shrug:



That's funny.  I have lost 65 pounds using those little yellow packets. 

Drinking my chemical coffee right now as a matter of fact...

I will let you know when my weight balloons from the Splenda...

Wait for it......




Wait for it.....


----------



## GWguy

BTW, I use real sugar.  I was just trying to 

Sorry, Warn.... :shrug:


----------



## nutz

withrespect said:


> That's funny.  I have lost 65 pounds using those little yellow packets.
> 
> Drinking my chemical coffee right now as a matter of fact...
> 
> I will let you know when my weight balloons from the Splenda...
> 
> Wait for it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for it.....



I found an interesting research/opinion article about this very thing while trying to figure out my issues with weight gain.

"Eating sugar or artificial sweeteners activates a pleasure center in the brain associated with sweet tastes. This pleasure center signals a concentrated source of calories nearby and drives further consumption.
So by activating sweet receptors and telling the brain “sugar is available,” even if it’s not, we increase our appetites. One study (and there are probably more of these) showed that artificial sweeteners disrupt the body’s built-in calorie measuring ability. The best bet is always going to be to ditch the sweet stuff, whether real or artificial and stick to Real Food."


----------



## withrespect

nutz said:


> I found an interesting research/opinion article about this very thing while trying to figure out my issues with weight gain.
> 
> "Eating sugar or artificial sweeteners activates a pleasure center in the brain associated with sweet tastes. This pleasure center signals a concentrated source of calories nearby and drives further consumption.
> So by activating sweet receptors and telling the brain “sugar is available,” even if it’s not, we increase our appetites. One study (and there are probably more of these) showed that artificial sweeteners disrupt the body’s built-in calorie measuring ability. The best bet is always going to be to ditch the sweet stuff, whether real or artificial and stick to Real Food."



  To each their own.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

withrespect said:


> To each their own.



How many artificial sweetener packets do you consume daily for your weight loss plan?


----------



## withrespect

Chasey_Lane said:


> How many artificial sweetener packets do you consume daily for your weight loss plan?



2 in my morning coffee.  

and I have 1 diet mountain dew 

That's it... I drink water for the rest of the day....


----------



## kara teoke

withrespect said:


> 2 in my morning coffee.
> 
> and I have 1 diet mountain dew
> 
> That's it... I drink water for the rest of the day....



adding splenda to soda and water is not wise.  you should cut that back.


----------



## withrespect

kara teoke said:


> adding splenda to soda and water is not wise.  you should cut that back.


----------



## MMDad

nutz said:


> I found an interesting research/opinion article about this very thing while trying to figure out my issues with weight gain.
> 
> "Eating sugar or artificial sweeteners activates a pleasure center in the brain associated with sweet tastes. This pleasure center signals a concentrated source of calories nearby and drives further consumption.
> So by activating sweet receptors and telling the brain “sugar is available,” even if it’s not, we increase our appetites. One study (and there are probably more of these) showed that artificial sweeteners disrupt the body’s built-in calorie measuring ability. The best bet is always going to be to ditch the sweet stuff, whether real or artificial and stick to Real Food."



In other words it's not the splenda, it's the food you eat after the splenda that causes weight gain. But sugar adds calories AND makes makes you want to eat. Sounds like splenda is the winner here.

Gee, we needed a study to tell us this?


----------



## vraiblonde

I have no dog in the Splenda/sugar fight; my bugaboo is using partially hydrogenated vegetable oil and other chemicals instead of butter.

The real insult would be if Jennifer had slipped Libby's husband a tub of Country Crock.


----------



## withrespect

vraiblonde said:


> I have no dog in the Splenda/sugar fight; my bugaboo is using partially hydrogenated vegetable oil and other chemicals instead of butter.
> 
> The real insult would be if Jennifer had slipped Libby's husband a tub of Country Crock.



<---- TEAM OLIVE OIL


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> I have no dog in the Splenda/sugar fight; my bugaboo is using partially hydrogenated vegetable oil and other chemicals instead of butter.
> 
> The real insult would be if Jennifer had slipped Libby's husband a tub of Country Crock.



Remember when margarine was the "healthy" alternative to cholesterol-laden butter?


----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )

I like Amish butter. So good!


----------



## withrespect

Craving Thai food.


----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )

I'm craving a peach.


----------



## GWguy

withrespect said:


> Craving Thai food.



So... you're looking to  ....










Thai one on?


----------



## kwillia

somdfunguy said:


> Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )
> 
> I'm craving a peach.



Chip, you remind me more and more of Block with every post.


----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )

Nice


----------



## itsbob

MMDad said:


> In other words it's not the splenda, it's the food you eat after the splenda that causes weight gain. But sugar adds calories AND makes makes you want to eat. Sounds like splenda is the winner here.
> 
> Gee, we needed a study to tell us this?



Did this go back to the 300 pounder in the McDonalds line .. 

Two Big Macs, extra cheese, Large Fries, and apple pie.. 

Oh, and DIET coke..


----------



## withrespect

itsbob said:


> Did this go back to the 300 pounder in the McDonalds line ..
> 
> Two Big Macs, extra cheese, Large Fries, and apple pie..
> 
> Oh, and DIET coke..




I like to save my calories where I can.


----------



## ItalianScallion

RoseRed said:


> This thread has been highly entertaining!  I never thought the OP was complaining, just making a funny observation.  Nothing more.  Unlike others...


So, because that's all YOU saw, everyone else is wrong? I saw a few other posts that thought she was (somewhat) upset. Again I'll say: I often see things that others don't...


Bann said:


> I thought she was, also.  She wasn't asking for advice either.
> If a person wants to [get to] know someone else and that someone else has a set of limits as to who, what, why, when, & how they want to get to know the first person - the first person should respect it.  You don't have to agree with it, you don't have to understand it.  It is what it is and it's their decision to make.
> That goes for whether they are single & don't date married people, or are married & don't meet single people for coffee.  People's values in and about relationships are what they are.  A person outside of the relationship really has no business questioning them.


True, but this is a public forum so anyone's opinion can be expressed. Folks need to get used to that or they shouldn't put their life out in public. 

I was asked a question and I answered it truthfully. You know me well enough to know that I don't intentionally try to be rude or hateful here but the discussion went where it did because of a question asked by the OP.


----------



## Hank

ItalianScallion said:


> I often see things that others don't...
> .



You see dead people?


----------



## RoseRed

ItalianScallion said:


> So, because that's all YOU saw, everyone else is wrong? I saw a few other posts that thought she was (somewhat) upset. Again I'll say: I often see things that others don't...



Evidently, others agree with me.


----------



## kwillia

Stop already.


----------



## twinoaks207

*Artificial sweetener info*

WR - glad that your plan is working for you! Mine didn't work until I switched to the raw sugar & cut out the artificial sweeteners all the way. We must have different body chemistry.

For those who might be interested in knowing more, here are some resources (some of them heavy going).


*Artificial sweetener impact upon weight information*


Artificial Sweeteners Symptoms, Causes, Treatment - Neotame: What are the cons? on MedicineNet


ScienceDirect.com - Preventive Medicine - Artificial sweetener use and one-year weight change among women (scholarly journal resource)


Gain weight by (scholarly journal resource)


Study: Artificial Sweeteners Increase Weight Gain Odds - ABC News


Google search to judge for yourself:
https://www.google.com/search?q=art...7&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=


----------



## twinoaks207

Hank said:


> You see dead people?


----------



## withrespect

twinoaks207 said:


> WR - glad that your plan is working for you! Mine didn't work until I switched to the raw sugar & cut out the artificial sweeteners all the way. We must have different body chemistry.
> 
> For those who might be interested in knowing more, here are some resources (some of them heavy going).
> 
> 
> *Artificial sweetener impact upon weight information*
> 
> 
> Artificial Sweeteners Symptoms, Causes, Treatment - Neotame: What are the cons? on MedicineNet
> 
> 
> ScienceDirect.com - Preventive Medicine - Artificial sweetener use and one-year weight change among women (scholarly journal resource)
> 
> 
> Gain weight by (scholarly journal resource)
> 
> 
> Study: Artificial Sweeteners Increase Weight Gain Odds - ABC News
> 
> 
> Google search to judge for yourself:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=art...7&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=



Evidently I am a medical and scientific MIRACLE 


Team SPLENDA


----------



## kara teoke

withrespect said:


> evidently i am a medical and scientific miracle
> *
> team splenda*


----------



## withrespect

kara teoke said:


> View attachment 87872



  I HATE Miracle Whip


----------



## twinoaks207

withrespect said:


> Evidently I am a medical and scientific MIRACLE
> 
> 
> Team SPLENDA


 


There ought to be a way that you can get some money out of this, don't you think? Maybe your own reality show? I'm absolutely certain (even though I've never met you) that you are way more interesting than Honey Boo boo!!


----------



## ItalianScallion

Hank said:


> You see dead people?


Yes, I see you! 


RoseRed said:


> Evidently, others agree with me.


And that's fine. I never said you were wrong. 


			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> Stop already.


We don't need 2 board mommies here...


----------



## withrespect

twinoaks207 said:


> There ought to be a way that you can get some money out of this, don't you think? Maybe your own reality show? I'm absolutely certain (even though I've never met you) that you are way more interesting than Honey Boo boo!!



It's because I'm a nutcase isnt it. 


Omg   It is the SPLENDA that is making me insane...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

withrespect said:


> It's because I'm a nutcase isnt it.
> 
> 
> Omg   It is the SPLENDA that is making me insane...


Splenda Sickness: Depression, anxiety, panic, thoughts of suicide or death, agoraphobia, feelings of hopelessness, feeling alone


----------



## withrespect

Chasey_Lane said:


> Splenda Sickness: Depression, anxiety, panic, thoughts of suicide or death, agoraphobia, feelings of hopelessness, feeling alone


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> withrespect said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because I'm a nutcase isnt it.
> 
> 
> Omg   It is the SPLENDA that is making me insane...
> 
> 
> 
> Splenda Sickness: Depression, anxiety, panic, thoughts of suicide or death, agoraphobia, feelings of hopelessness, feeling alone
Click to expand...


That must be why I burst out in tears every time I step into the gym screaming "I need cupcakes!!!!"


----------



## GWguy

Chasey_Lane said:


> Splenda Sickness: Depression, anxiety, panic, thoughts of suicide or death, agoraphobia, feelings of hopelessness, feeling alone



Thanx.  I just forwarded that link to my mom who has many of those symptoms and uses Splenda.


----------



## Hank

Chasey_Lane said:


> Splenda Sickness: Depression, anxiety, panic, thoughts of suicide or death, agoraphobia, feelings of hopelessness, feeling alone



Well there ya go.....


----------



## kara teoke

Doesnt VD use 7 packets in a cup of coffee?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

GWguy said:


> Thanx.  I just forwarded that link to my mom who has many of those symptoms and uses Splenda.



I knew it could cause headaches, but none of the other stuff.  Interesting and definitely worth evaluating further if you experience any of the symptoms and use artificial sweeteners.


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				kara teoke said:
			
		

> Doesnt VD use 7 packets in a cup of coffee?



After losing 213lbs why should she worry?


insensitive!!!


----------



## Hank

kara teoke said:


> Doesnt VD use 7 packets in a cup of coffee?



Could you not bring her up at the moment, please? I am in mourning!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

GWguy said:


> Thanx.  I just forwarded that link to my mom who has many of those symptoms and uses Splenda.



I'm going through some of the comments in the link -- one person attributes her sickness to Coffeemate creamers.  I've been using them for years, and have 1 cup of coffee every morning.  Another user said the bad ingredient is found in Crest toothpaste.  Geesh!  I'll definitely be reading up on this.


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				Hank said:
			
		

> kara teoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt VD use 7 packets in a cup of coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you not bring her up at the moment, please? I am in mourning!
Click to expand...


Www.seaworld.com - only a click away


----------



## kara teoke

I started a blog: people can write anything they want and say it was a study and is true so you better live in the dark and only breathe.com


----------



## RoseRed

ItalianScallion said:


> Yes, I see you!
> 
> And that's fine. I never said you were wrong.
> 
> We don't need 2 board mommies here...



Did you meet Libby today for tea?  I was afraid you were going to rear end the car in front of you by craining your neck to the right to check out the chick in the bike lane riding the red scooter with the matching red helmut.


----------



## Hank

RoseRed said:


> Did you meet Libby today for tea?  I was afraid you were going to rear end the car in front of you by craining your neck to the right to check out the chick in the bike lane riding the red scooter with the matching red helmut.



Don't drink the tea, Don't drink the tea!!!


----------



## RoseRed

Hank said:


> Don't drink the tea, Don't drink the tea!!!



I didn't.  I went to visit GWGuy.


----------



## afjess1989

Oh for the love of pete! This is still going?


----------



## Hank

afjess1989 said:


> Oh for the love of pete! This is still going?



We all want to drink Italian's tea.....We all want to drink Italian's tea......We all want to drink Italian's tea......We all want to drink Italian's tea.......We all want to drink Italian's tea


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> We all want to drink Italian's tea.....We all want to drink Italian's tea......We all want to drink Italian's tea......We all want to drink Italian's tea.......We all want to drink Italian's tea



Italian's tea is good for the soul.  You should try it.


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> Italian's tea is good for the soul.  You should try it.



#scalliontownmassacre


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> #scalliontownmassacre



Oh, Hank, there is no :shakeshead: smiley, but I love you.  Nite.


----------



## warneckutz

It's alive...


IT'S ALIVE!!!


----------



## Baja28

afjess1989 said:


> Oh for the love of pete!


How long you been boinking Pete?


----------



## Bann

ItalianScallion said:


> So, because that's all YOU saw, everyone else is wrong? I saw a few other posts that thought she was (somewhat) upset. Again I'll say: I often see things that others don't...
> 
> *True, but this is a public forum so anyone's opinion can be expressed. Folks need to get used to that or they shouldn't put their life out in public. *
> 
> I was asked a question and I answered it truthfully. You know me well enough to know that I don't intentionally try to be rude or hateful here but the discussion went where it did because of a question asked by the OP.



  Which is exactly why I posted what I posted.  I have a an opinion, too.


----------



## afjess1989

Baja28 said:


> How long you been boinking Pete?



 lol


----------



## libby

Really??  This thread has resurrected!  I just don't believe it!


----------



## kom526

libby said:


> Really??  This thread has resurrected!  I just don't believe it!



So it's Easter?


----------



## Baja28

libby said:


> Really??  This thread has resurrected!  I just don't believe it!


19,000+ views!!  Congrats!


----------



## Hank

libby said:
			
		

> Really??  This thread has resurrected!  I just don't believe it!



You started it all....:shrug: Believe Dat!


----------



## ItalianScallion

RoseRed said:


> Did you meet Libby today for tea?  I was afraid you were going to rear end the car in front of you by craining your neck to the right to check out the chick in the bike lane riding the red scooter with the matching red helmut.


Oh great! Another stalker? Well, at least this one is female...
Libby knows I'm there almost every Sunday. If she could, she would stop in. A few forumites have done so. Some said hi and the rest are cowards...

And how do you know it was me? Any guy would look at a chick on a red scooter. (In somd, even the women look). Describe my vehicle please...

BTW y'all; Rose Red is guilty of resurrecting this one...


----------



## letsgocapitals

Just read the OP.  Without reading the other 1800+ posts, I'll simply say Libby is a bit uptight if she brings a situation like that to the boards.  Her hubby was good enough to tell her what happened.  He's trustworthy.  What else matters?


----------



## libby

letsgocapitals said:


> Just read the OP.  *Without reading the other 1800+ posts, I'll simply say Libby is a bit uptight if she brings a situation like that to the boards*.  Her hubby was good enough to tell her what happened.  He's trustworthy.  What else matters?



You are one of...three(?) that took my OP as 'upset'.  The other 1800 recognized it for what it was, a conversation piece.


----------



## inkah

I was kinda hoping the length of this thread meant Jennifer had weighed in


----------



## vraiblonde

Baja28 said:


> 19,000+ views!!  Congrats!



No ####!  Way to go, Libby!!


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> No ####!  Way to go, Libby!!



Just out of curiosity, how do you make money with more posts?


----------



## Hank

DoWhat said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do you make money with more posts?



Every click pops up 3 ads, so I would assume from the ads...


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do you make money with more posts?



The more page views and site participation we have, the better it looks to advertisers because they see that we're a popular site.  They give me money to have their banners show up and to be in our Marketplace.

Then we have the Google ads all over, and people click on those for a few cents per, but it adds up to a nice chunk of cash each month.

Someone might come to the forums to enjoy the show, then they branch out and start using the classifieds (which generate revenue) and other features.

Then there's the crack factor:  if a good thread brings in a couple of new posters (or even lurkers) who then get hooked, we increase our audience.  Advertisers like that, too.


----------



## Hank

Lance2U said:


> then u must need a few new threads 2 ^ the #s. been bhavin, but can surely stir ^ sum chit quik like. lemme c which forum it`ll b in.
> 
> or how about U & I Vrai, betcha it can get a tad more than just interestin 4 sure.
> 
> That is if u r ^ 2 the game, or challenge. don`t think u culd hang though, truth b known. just say so, now u may have 2 reply.



I knew you and V were in cahoots!


----------



## Gilligan

Hank said:


> I knew you and V were in cahoots!



We all knew. 

Their similar posting styles...the world-class ripostes that both evince....incisive wits both...how could anyone miss the practically identical styles??

Really.


----------



## libby

vraiblonde said:


> No ####!  Way to go, Libby!!



This weekend I'm going to take off my wedding ring, put on a little black dress, and see if we can't all have another sordid conversation about my marriage.


----------



## Hank

Gilligan said:


> We all knew.
> 
> Their similar posting styles...the world-class ripostes that both evince....incisive wits both...how could anyone miss the practically identical styles??
> 
> Really.



Pretty sure she keeps Lance on a leash next to Apollo...


----------



## Hank

libby said:


> This weekend I'm going to take off my wedding ring, put on a little black dress, and see if we can't all have another sordid conversation about my marriage.



Italian just jizzed in his pants...


----------



## Gilligan

Hank said:


> Pretty sure she keeps Lance on a leash next to Apollo...



LMAO!...good one..for a change.


----------



## Bann

libby said:


> *You are one of..*.three(?) that took my OP as 'upset'.  The other 1800 recognized it for what it was, a conversation piece.



And most likely, an MPD.


----------



## Hank

Bann said:


> And most likely, an MPD.



What's an MPD?


----------



## libby

Hank said:


> What's an MPD?


----------



## RoseRed

ItalianScallion said:


> Oh great! Another stalker? Well, at least this one is female...
> Libby knows I'm there almost every Sunday. If she could, she would stop in. A few forumites have done so. Some said hi and the rest are cowards...
> 
> And how do you know it was me? Any guy would look at a chick on a red scooter. (In somd, even the women look). Describe my vehicle please...
> 
> BTW y'all; Rose Red is guilty of resurrecting this one...



Stalker?  Hardly.  I saw you on 235 south.  You deny?


----------



## Gilligan

Hank said:


> What's an MPD?


----------



## MMDad

RoseRed said:


> Stalker?  Hardly.  I saw you on 235 south.  You deny?



Well, you just burst his massive ego bubble. Now he doesn't need one of those massive blimp hangars to house his ego. It'll fit in one of those little ones that just house airliners.


----------



## letsgocapitals

libby said:


> You are one of...three(?) that took my OP as 'upset'.  The other 1800 recognized it for what it was, a conversation piece.



Maybe it was both Libby?  I just reread it... and it's pretty clear it bothered you.


----------



## libby

letsgocapitals said:


> Maybe it was both Libby?  I just reread it... and it's pretty clear it bothered you.





Here we go again!  Let's bring this thread to 20,000 hits!  Vrai can laugh all the way to the bank!


----------



## inkah

libby said:


> Here we go again!  Let's bring this thread to 20,000 hits!  Vrai can laugh all the way to the bank!



Post her # if you really care.


----------



## Bird Dog

I'm sorry Libby, but the little black dress intrigued  me.

I love your debating style


----------



## vraiblonde

libby said:


> :Vrai can laugh all the way to the bank!



Oh, and that is just my favorite thing to do!


----------



## ItalianScallion

RoseRed said:


> Stalker?  Hardly.  I saw you on 235 south.  You deny?


I don't deny being on 235 S many times but how do you know it was me? You've only seen me twice. 

Were you the girl on the scooter?


----------



## Mabus

ItalianScallion said:


> I don't deny being on 235 S many times but how do you know it was me? You've only seen me twice.
> 
> Were you the girl on the scooter?



It's not too difficult to remember some scrawny Italian motormouth in a VW Beetle blasting the theme to Rocky


----------



## RoseRed

ItalianScallion said:


> I don't deny being on 235 S many times but how do you know it was me? You've only seen me twice.
> 
> Were you the girl on the scooter?



No, I wasn't on the scooter and you drove right past me.  Why are you so contrary about being seen in traffic?  Defensive much?


----------



## warneckutz

Oatmeal and a Myoplex drink... 



This IS the breakfast tread, right?



Ya know, rather than have a little internet war, I think a bar brawl at the RR would be some good entertainment!


----------



## libby

Bird Dog said:


> I'm sorry Libby, but the little black dress intrigued  me.
> 
> I love your debating style



I think there is something amiss in your marriage, BD, and you are sending me a coded message here on SOMD.


----------



## kwillia

This thread just gets mo stoopider and just won't die!  Bye the vinegar, Vrai!


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> This thread just gets mo stoopider and just won't die!  Bye the vinegar, Vrai!



Would that be hello or good bye?


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> Would that be hello or good bye?



That was to add to the mo stoopider... do you realize how many posts that typo alone will drum up in this thread?


----------



## MMDad

kwillia said:


> That was to add to the mo stoopider... do you realize how many posts that typo alone will drum up in this thread?



Dee bye gawd cap'n!


----------



## bulldog

Bump! Just to put it back on top.

 myself


----------



## withrespect

bulldog said:


> Bump! Just to put it back on top.
> 
> myself



  Posting just because I haven't posted in this thread for a while.


----------



## kara teoke

withrespect said:


> Posting just because I haven't posted in this thread for a while.



That deer looks tasty


----------



## withrespect

kara teoke said:


> That deer looks tasty



Isn't it cute!!!!  I thought it was so cute that I could just DIE.


----------



## acommondisaster

We never did hear whether Jennifer was attractive or not. With the amount of attention she's had, I think she probably could have gotten a few dates from this thread. Maybe we need a Jennifer @RR Where Art Thou thread.


----------



## withrespect

acommondisaster said:


> We never did hear whether Jennifer was attractive or not. With the amount of attention she's had, I think she probably could have gotten a few dates from this thread. Maybe we need a Jennifer @RR Where Art Thou thread.



Did anyone post on Craig's List Missed Connections? :shrug:


----------



## jetmonkey

12 pages and no 'yum' joke? You guise suck.


----------



## ItalianScallion

RoseRed said:


> No, I wasn't on the scooter and you drove right past me.  Why are you so contrary about being seen in traffic?  Defensive much?


    Just taking you to task to see how far you'd go. I'm actually  that you could pick me out like that on the highway. I mean really; it's been...oh, what...8 days since you last saw me?  Thanks for playing! 


warneckutz said:


> Ya know, rather than have a little internet war, I think a bar brawl at the RR would be some good entertainment!


Are you Don King? I get paid big money for these Sunday morning appearances.   I've only had 3 takers so far...


----------



## mamatutu

ItalianScallion said:


> Just taking you to task to see how far you'd go. I'm actually  that you could pick me out like that on the highway. I mean really; it's been...oh, what...8 days since you last saw me?  Thanks for playing!
> 
> Are you Don King? I get paid big money for these Sunday morning appearances.   I've only had 3 takers so far...


----------



## Hoover

My trainer is 23 and freakin adorable and cant get a date to save her life.  She says all the guys that asks her out are old creeps.  She is cute as hell.  Long brown hair, blue eyes, chestie, butt - hips - not skinny but not fat and has a job - I guess that is what does it the last part - she is very independent.  She takes care of herself and her horses.


----------



## warneckutz

Hoover said:


> My trainer is 23 and freakin adorable and cant get a date to save her life.  She says all the guys that asks her out are old creeps.  She is cute as hell.  Long brown hair, blue eyes, chestie, butt - hips - not skinny but not fat and has a job - I guess that is what does it the last part - she is very independent.  She takes care of herself and her horses.


----------



## GWguy

Hoover said:


> My trainer is 23 and freakin adorable and cant get a date to save her life.  She says all the guys that asks her out are old creeps.  She is cute as hell.  Long brown hair, blue eyes, chestie, butt - hips - not skinny but not fat and has a job - I guess that is what does it the last part - she is very independent.  She takes care of herself *and her horses*.



There ya go.....


----------



## ArkRescue

GWguy said:


> There ya go.....



ha ha - I saw a T-shirt recently that said:

Want to have a small fortune with horses?  Start with a BIG fortune

LOL


----------



## Bay_Kat

Hoover said:


> My trainer is 23 and freakin adorable and cant get a date to save her life.  She says all the guys that asks her out are old creeps.  She is cute as hell.  Long brown hair, blue eyes, chestie, butt - hips - not skinny but not fat and has a job - I guess that is what does it the last part - she is very independent.  She takes care of herself and her horses.



My son is 26, lives in St. Mary's, he's shy, I know that's why he has issues with dating.  He looks like Heath Ledger.  We should play the dating game.


----------



## withrespect

Bay_Kat said:


> My son is 26, lives in St. Mary's, he's shy, I know that's why he has issues with dating.  He looks like Heath Ledger.  We should play the dating game.



Did he go to Leonardtown 10 years ago? I wonder if I know him.


----------



## Bay_Kat

withrespect said:


> Did he go to Leonardtown 10 years ago? I wonder if I know him.



Yes he did.


----------



## withrespect

Bay_Kat said:


> Yes he did.


----------



## Bay_Kat

withrespect said:


>



uh oh


----------



## withrespect

Bay_Kat said:


> uh oh



 Can you PM me his name?


----------



## warneckutz

Bay_Kat said:


> My son is 26, lives in St. Mary's, he's shy, I know that's why he has issues with dating.  He looks like Heath Ledger.  We should play the dating game.



Lets put a smile on that face...


----------



## Bay_Kat

warneckutz said:


> Lets put a smile on that face...



I was going to say it in my post, NOT that one!

This one.

Hard to believe it's the same guy.


----------



## MrZ06

Hoover said:


> My trainer is 23 and freakin adorable and cant get a date to save her life.  She says all the guys that asks her out are old creeps.  She is cute as hell.  Long brown hair, blue eyes, chestie, butt - hips - not skinny but not fat and has a job - I guess that is what does it the last part - she is very independent.  She takes care of herself and her horses.



If she is nice looking and has a job but can't get a date.  That only leaves the obvious answer as to why.  She must be bat sh*t crazy.


----------



## CaptnDave

I can't believe this thread is still going...


----------



## MMDad

CaptnDave said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going...


----------



## vraiblonde

50 pages and counting!


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted

Turkey sausage and veggies again... keeping the lunch thread alive


----------



## EmptyTimCup

RoseRed said:


> Even when I did, I still went out alone sometimes.  :shrug:



[jumping in the middle of a 20 page spread]



my wife likes it when I am not around .......


----------



## ItalianScallion

vraiblonde said:


> 50 pages and counting!


Glad to help the cause...


RoseRed said:


> Even when I did, I still went out alone sometimes.  :shrug:


Ah ha! So you're Jennifer!!


----------



## acommondisaster

MrZ06 said:


> If she is nice looking and has a job but can't get a date.  That only leaves the obvious answer as to why.  She must be bat sh*t crazy.



..or smells like horses.


----------



## GWguy

acommondisaster said:


> ..or smells like horses.



Used to manage a dive store.  Had one woman that would come in right after mucking the stalls.

I honestly could not get any where near her.  :ack:


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> Used to manage a dive store.  Had one woman that would come in right after mucking the stalls.
> 
> I honestly could not get any where near her.  :ack:



Really?  Horses have the best smelling #### of any animal.


----------



## acommondisaster

vraiblonde said:


> Really?  Horses have the best smelling #### of any animal.



But it's still ****.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Bay_Kat said:


> My son is 26, lives in St. Mary's, he's shy, I know that's why he has issues with dating.  He looks like Heath Ledger.  We should play the dating game.



My oldest daughter is 26 and went to Leonardtown.  

Lets play!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Miss a few weeks of the forums and the place blows up with a thread like this that I didn't get to cast my opinion on?


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted

Lawdy... Lawdy


----------



## MMDad

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Miss a few weeks of the forums and the place blows up with a thread like this that I didn't get to cast my opinion on?



Go ahead! This tread ain't dead.


----------



## Im_Me

If I promise to sing can we call this one over?  (just kidding I just hadn't posted in this one either and I wanted to get at least one in...)


----------



## twinoaks207

MMDad said:


> Go ahead! This tread ain't dead.


 


Im_Me said:


> If I promise to sing can we call this one over? (just kidding I just hadn't posted in this one either and I wanted to get at least one in...)


 
You've heard of "The Neverending Story"?

This is The Neverending Tread.


----------



## vraiblonde

Jennifer @ Red Robin, see what you started?


----------



## twinoaks207

vraiblonde said:


> Jennifer @ Red Robin, see what you started?


 


Oh come on!  For sheer entertainment value, this thread is really hard to beat!


----------



## ItalianScallion

vraiblonde said:


> Jennifer @ Red Robin, see what you started?


I heard that someone tried to give out a sugar packet at Mangos last night. Prolly bcp...:shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

twinoaks207 said:


> Oh come on!  For sheer entertainment value, this thread is really hard to beat!



There's a lot going in here for sure


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted

At least it isn't about Chik-Fil-A or politics.


----------



## RoseRed

warneckutz said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> At least it isn't about Chik-Fil-A or politics.



Do they serve boiled chicken?


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				RoseRed said:
			
		

> warneckutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted
> 
> At least it isn't about Chik-Fil-A or politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they serve boiled chicken?
Click to expand...


Ugh... No such luck... Love the Southwestern Salad though... Tastes pretty good for a salad.


----------



## DoWhat

HELLO>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Hank

What are the chances of Libby asking her husband if Jennifer was hot? It's a huge factor in this scenario!


----------



## acommondisaster

I may have missed "a couple" of posts - but there's one thing missing from this thread:

Jenny Jenny - 867-5309 (clay animation) - YouTube


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Really?  Horses have the best smelling #### of any animal.



....and this was post #500!


----------



## Hank

acommondisaster said:


> I may have missed "a couple" of posts - but there's one thing missing from this thread:
> 
> Jenny Jenny - 867-5309 (clay animation) - YouTube



nope...already been done, nice try though


----------



## RoseRed

DoWhat said:


> HELLO>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



Too whom are you speaking?  I have been in OC for the last few days.


----------



## DoWhat

RoseRed said:


> Too whom are you speaking?



Everybody on the internet..


----------



## Hank

DoWhat said:


> Everybody on the internet..



...and thanks to Al Gore, you can do that!


----------



## DoWhat

Hank said:


> ...and thanks to Al Gore, you can do that!



He was the smarterest man ever.


----------



## afjess1989

So what topic is this on now?


----------



## RoseRed

Al Gore.  The inventor of the internets.


----------



## DoWhat

afjess1989 said:


> So what topic is this on now?



In 1 hour and 15 minutes we can talk about the GREAT REDSKINS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GWguy

DoWhat said:


> He *was* the smarterest man ever.



"was" ?  He's dead?  Thank gawd....


----------



## MMDad

DoWhat said:


> In 1 hour and 15 minutes we can talk about the GREAT REDSKINS!!!!!!!!!!



Never heard of them. Are they going to replace the sucky Redskins we're all used to?


----------



## DoWhat

MMDad said:


> Never heard of them. Are they going to replace the sucky Redskins we're all used to?



All I can say is "GO DALLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				DoWhat said:
			
		

> MMDad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of them. Are they going to replace the sucky Redskins we're all used to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is "GO DALLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
Click to expand...


Woof.


----------



## DoWhat

warneckutz said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Woof.


----------



## libby

Hank said:


> What are the chances of Libby asking her husband if Jennifer was hot? It's a huge factor in this scenario!



I did ask if she was cute, as a matter of fact.  I'm sure there are a few that will jump in and say that this proves my insecurity, but whatever.


----------



## DoWhat

libby said:


> I did ask if she was cute, as a matter of fact.  I'm sure there are a few that will jump in and say that this proves my insecurity, but whatever.


I bet you are hotter.


----------



## Gilligan

libby said:


> I did ask if she was cute, as a matter of fact.  I'm sure there are a few that will jump in and say that this proves my insecurity, but whatever.



All I asked for...some brazilian pages back..was if you kept her phone number or not.

I was quite prepared to make my own judgements from that point onward.


----------



## BernieP

Gilligan said:


> All I asked for...some brazilian pages back..was if you kept her phone number or not.
> 
> I was quite prepared to make my own judgements from that point onward.



If she did, would she like to give it to me?

hey, can't blame a fella for trying, eh?


----------



## vraiblonde

libby said:


> I did ask if she was cute, as a matter of fact.  I'm sure there are a few that will jump in and say that this proves my insecurity, but whatever.



Of course you asked.  Every woman wants to think her husband rates a hottie and isn't just beefarilla bait.


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> Of course you asked.  Every woman wants to think her husband rates a hottie and isn't just beefarilla bait.


beefarilla?
What the hell is that?


----------



## Hank

DoWhat said:
			
		

> beefarilla?
> What the hell is that?



I think it is another term for meat curtains.... or a fat chick.


----------



## DoWhat

Hank said:


> ... or a fat chick.


They need love'n too.


----------



## afjess1989

Hank said:


> I think it is another term for meat curtains.... or a fat chick.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Hank said:


> What are the chances of Libby asking her husband if Jennifer was hot? It's a huge factor in this scenario!


I'm going to RR tomorrow and I'm bringing in my sign:

"Jennifer; Please come to the bar"


DoWhat said:


> I bet you are hotter.


She is...


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> They need love'n too.



Not really.


----------



## acommondisaster

Hank said:


> nope...already been done, nice try though



Rats. Well what about ....nvm...it was covered in another thread.


----------



## libby

DoWhat said:


> I bet you are hotter.



As a matter of fact....


----------



## libby

vraiblonde said:


> Of course you asked.  Every woman wants to think her husband rates a hottie and isn't just beefarilla bait.


----------



## czygvtwkr

I bet jennifer never thought she would be talked about so much, or for so long.


----------



## GWguy

czygvtwkr said:


> I bet jennifer never thought she would be talked about so much, or for so long.




Who's Jennifer?


----------



## Moved_south

Now I can't get that song out of my HEAD!!! 867530 nine-e-ian....


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> Not really.


----------



## vraiblonde

Moved_south said:


> Now I can't get that song out of my HEAD!!! 867530 nine-e-ian....



That's better than that Carly Ray Cyrus thing that Toxick posted.


----------



## acommondisaster

GWguy said:


> Who's Jennifer?



Jenny Boyd "Jennifer Juniper" - YouTube


----------



## Mikeru

Hoover said:


> My trainer is 23 and freakin adorable and cant get a date to save her life.  She says all the guys that asks her out are old creeps.  She is cute as hell.  Long brown hair, blue eyes, chestie, butt - hips - not skinny but not fat and has a job - I guess that is what does it the last part - she is very independent.  She takes care of herself and her horses.



If one isn't into drinking and going to bars, don't have regular base access, etc. etc. there isn't many venues or activities to do where you can meet other singles easily in this area (St. Mary's and Calvert), at least directly.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Hoover said:


> My trainer is 23 and freakin adorable and cant get a date to save her life.  She says all the guys that asks her out are old creeps.  She is cute as hell.  Long brown hair, blue eyes, chestie, butt - hips - not skinny but not fat and has a job - I guess that is what does it the last part - she is very independent.  She takes care of herself and her horses.



Can't get a date -OR-

Can't get a SECOND date?

There is a difference. And that difference could explain her situation.


----------



## vraiblonde

Mikeru said:


> If one isn't into drinking and going to bars, don't have regular base access, etc. etc. there isn't many venues or activities to do where you can meet other singles easily in this area (St. Mary's and Calvert), at least directly.



Join a kayaking or cycling group.  Really, whatever you like to do, chances are others like doing it too, and that's a great way to meet new people.


----------



## acommondisaster

Just don't hand out sugar packets at restaurants.


----------



## acommondisaster

> Originally Posted by Hoover
> My trainer is 23 and freakin adorable and cant get a date to save her life. She says all the guys that asks her out are old creeps. She is cute as hell. Long brown hair, blue eyes, chestie, butt - hips - not skinny but not fat and has a job - I guess that is what does it the last part - she is very independent. She takes care of herself and her horses.




Sounds like she's getting asked out, she just wants someone her age, and they're not asking her out. Maybe she intimidates them.


----------



## Bay_Kat

This threads just keeps going and going and going...


----------



## withrespect

Posting just to post.


----------



## Lurk

withrespect said:


> Posting just to post.



Don't you really think the guys are posting to keep the "Jennifer" thread high up on the first page hoping she'll log on, be impressed by their brilliance and give them a little sugar?  And the wives are logging on for a laugh?


----------



## withrespect

Lurk said:


> Don't you really think the guys are posting to keep the "Jennifer" thread high up on the first page hoping she'll log on, be impressed by their brilliance and give them a little sugar?  And the wives are logging on for a laugh?



I'm keeping it bumped for entertainment purposes.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I'm keeping it bumped for entertainment purposes.





so ... did you know bay kats son... or somdgirls daughter??    

and i just put my number on all the sugar packets here at work  

(used my work number.... .. but forgot my extention)


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> so ... did you know bay kats son... or somdgirls daughter??
> 
> and i just put my number on all the sugar packets here at work
> 
> (used my work number.... .. but forgot my extention)



I dont think I know Kat's son... and I am not sure who somdgirl's daughter is.  

 at the sugar packets... let me know if it generates any phone calls.    It would help on a slow day.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I dont think I know Kat's son... and I am not sure who somdgirl's daughter is.
> 
> at the sugar packets... let me know if it generates any phone calls.    It would help on a slow day.



they wont know its me.... as i forgot to put my ext. on it... they will just be calling work.

 

   never will date someone i work with again!


----------



## Im_Me

acommondisaster said:


> Sounds like she's getting asked out, she just wants someone her age, and they're not asking her out. Maybe she intimidates them.



From now on when I don't get a second date with someone I like I'm going to go with "I intimidated them".  that sounds so much better than "I must have a lousy personality" or "I have a fat ass". 



ICit said:


> and i just put my number on all the sugar packets here at work
> 
> (used my work number.... .. but forgot my extention)



Instead of sugar packets...maybe $5 bills would work.....


----------



## vraiblonde

Im_Me said:


> that sounds so much better than "I must have a lousy personality" or "I have a fat ass".



And you have neither a lousy personality nor a fat ass.  

It could be worse - you could be dork bait like me.


----------



## ICit

Im_Me said:


> From now on when I don't get a second date with someone I like I'm going to go with "I intimidated them".  that sounds so much better than "I must have a lousy personality" or "I have a fat ass".
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of sugar packets...maybe $5 bills would work.....





hell...  i wont waste a 5 dollar bill on a man!!


----------



## ICit

vraiblonde said:


> And you have neither a lousy personality nor a fat ass.
> 
> It could be worse - you could be dork bait like me.





what eva!


----------



## Merlin99

Lurk said:


> Don't you really think the guys are posting to keep the "Jennifer" thread high up on the first page hoping she'll log on, be impressed by their brilliance and give them a little sugar? And the wives are logging on for a laugh?


Do you think a newbie is going to make through the entire thread, even if it is about her? Even the pro's would be daunted at trying to read this many posts at once.


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> And you have neither a lousy personality nor a fat ass.
> 
> It could be worse - you could be dork bait like me.


Did you just call Larry a dork?


----------



## withrespect

Merlin99 said:


> Do you think a newbie is going to make through the entire thread, even if it is about her? Even the pro's would be daunted at trying to read this many posts at once.



  I always ask for the Cliff's Notes when I am confronted with a 50+ page thread that I am interested in.


----------



## Merlin99

You know what would be funny, if Jennifer ended up being Azzy. She'd come through here like a tornado if she found out she had an almost 600 post thread about her on here.


----------



## Im_Me

vraiblonde said:


> And you have neither a lousy personality nor a fat ass.
> 
> It could be worse - you could be dork bait like me.



Thank you , my friend.  Your only trouble is that you are nicer to the dorks than I am.  



ICit said:


> hell...  i wont waste a 5 dollar bill on a man!!



Any you certainly don't need to write your Phone# on either Sugar packets OR $5 bills.


----------



## ArkRescue

Merlin99 said:


> Did you just call Larry a dork?



I was thinking the same thing when I read that LOL


----------



## ICit

Im_Me said:


> Thank you , my friend.  Your only trouble is that you are nicer to the dorks than I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Any you certainly don't need to write your Phone# on either Sugar packets OR $5 bills.



if/when i ever settle down with someone... they will have to love the dogs almost as much as i do...and have some connection with them.

I will not settle for the low lifes out there anymore...  nor will i support a man ever again!  

I dont need a man to make me happy


----------



## sockgirl77

Merlin99 said:


> You know what would be funny, if Jennifer ended up being Azzy. She'd come through here like a tornado if she found out she had an almost 600 post thread about her on here.



Don't jinx us!


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> I always ask for the Cliff's Notes when I am confronted with a 50+ page thread that I am interested in.



Who is Cliff and why would you want his notes?


----------



## vraiblonde

Im_Me said:


> Thank you , my friend.  Your only trouble is that you are nicer to the dorks than I am.



Ugh - I need to work on that.


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> It could be worse - you could be dork bait like me.






Im_Me said:


> Thank you , my friend.  Your only trouble is that you are nicer to the dorks than I am.



  Even us nerds and dorks need love too, ya know..... :kickingrocks:


----------



## Merlin99

GWguy said:


> Even us nerds and dorks need love too, ya know..... :kickingrocks:


Sorry that's a nerd, same family, but different genus.


----------



## Im_Me

GWguy said:


> Even us nerds and dorks need love too, ya know..... :kickingrocks:



And I'm happy for them to find it.....elsewhere.  I have enough of nerds and dorks at work.  (In fact I may resemble one.  I just try very hard to hide it when I'm out).


----------



## GWguy

Merlin99 said:


> Sorry that's a nerd, same family, but different genus.





Im_Me said:


> And I'm happy for them to find it.....elsewhere.  I have enough of nerds and dorks at work.  (In fact I may resemble one.  I just try very hard to hide it when I'm out).



And there it is.  Classic nerd/dork discrimination by the non-dork, non-nerd community.

I'm so sad....  :cry:


----------



## Merlin99

GWguy said:


> And there it is. Classic nerd/dork discrimination by the non-dork, non-nerd community.
> 
> I'm so sad.... :cry:


You know a dork is one small step from being a geek.


----------



## vraiblonde

ICit said:


> I dont need a man to make me happy



I do.  If my yard guy and handyman dumped me, I'd sob for days.  Then I'd try to replace them ASAP.


----------



## GWguy

Merlin99 said:


> You know a dork is one small step from being a geek.



I may be a techie, a dork, socially inept and a bunch of other things, but I am _not_ a geek.



> Definition of GEEK
> 
> : a carnival performer often billed as a wild man whose act usually includes biting the head off a live chicken or snake


----------



## Im_Me

GWguy said:


> And there it is.  Classic nerd/dork discrimination by the non-dork, non-nerd community.
> 
> I'm so sad....  :cry:



I'm a nerd/dork elitist.  I discriminate within my own community.


----------



## ICit

vraiblonde said:


> I do.  If my yard guy and handyman dumped me, I'd sob for days.  Then I'd try to replace them ASAP.



thats a different kind of happy...


----------



## Baja28

ICit said:


> thats a different kind of happy...


:curledtoes:


----------



## Merlin99

GWguy said:


> I may be a techie, a dork, socially inept and a bunch of other things, but I am _not_ a geek.


Makes you wonder what they were thinking when they started a "Geek Squad", computer support or critter control.


----------



## vraiblonde

ICit said:


> thats a different kind of happy...



And not nearly as expensive


----------



## sockgirl77

...


----------



## GWguy

Merlin99 said:


> Makes you wonder what they were thinking when they started a "Geek Squad", computer support or *critter control.*



Both...  they were rounding them up and locking them in a computer room by themselves.





Wait..... I work in a computer room......   aw nutz.


----------



## warneckutz

GWguy said:


> Both...  they were rounding them up and locking them in a computer room by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait..... I work in a computer room......   aw nutz.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

GWguy said:


> Both...  they were rounding them up and locking them in a computer room by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait..... I work in a computer room......   aw nutz.



how does that shoe fit?


----------



## Bann

Im_Me said:


> From now on when I don't get a second date with someone I like I'm going to go with "I intimidated them".  that sounds so much better than "I must have a lousy personality" or "I have a fat ass". :
> 
> 
> Instead of sugar packets...maybe $5 bills would work.....


Oh pssh!  You don't have a lousy personality or a fat ass. You're a lot of fun to be around - any guy worth his salt (or sugar! )  would see that, too.


----------



## Im_Me

Bann said:


> Oh pssh!  You don't have a lousy personality or a fat ass. You're a lot of fun to be around - any guy worth his salt (or sugar! )  would see that, too.



Thank you, my dear.  You are very sweet.


----------



## Vince

Bann said:


> Oh pssh!  *You don't have a lousy personality or a fat ass. You're a lot of fun to be around *- any guy worth his salt (or sugar! )  would see that, too.


 Not that I was looking at your butt.


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted

Nerds... Nerds.... Nerds....


----------



## Im_Me

Thanks you all very much. I honestly wasn't trying to fish for compliments (though I do always enjoy them and you can keep it up any time you feel so inclined)    

It just struck me that writing off a rejection as "I'm too intimidating" is much easier than taking stock of the situation and learning whatever true lesson there might be (even if it's just that you might need to get out more, or be less shy; rather than that you might have to have to somehow change yourself or lose weight or something).  

It also sort of struck me that you don't hear of women being too intimidated to go out with a guy.  Usually the more we admire them as a person, the more interested we are.  Is it really different with guys?  

Didn't want to get too philosophical though.


----------



## Vince

Im_Me said:


> Thanks you all very much. I honestly wasn't trying to fish for compliments (though I do always enjoy them and you can keep it up any time you feel so inclined)
> 
> It just struck me that writing off a rejection as "I'm too intimidating" is much easier than taking stock of the situation and learning whatever true lesson there might be (even if it's just that you might need to get out more, or be less shy; rather than that you might have to have to somehow change yourself or lose weight or something).
> 
> It also sort of struck me that you don't hear of women being too intimidated to go out with a guy.  Usually the more we admire them as a person, the more interested we are.  Is it really different with guys?
> 
> *Didn't want to get too philosophical though*.


That's good.  I suck at philosophy.


----------



## acommondisaster

Starts about :35.  Meeting Jenny in the park, rather that RR.

Flight Of The Conchords - Jenny - YouTube


----------



## withrespect

So bored.


----------



## Misfit

withrespect said:


> So bored.


----------



## vraiblonde

Im_Me said:


> Is it really different with guys?



Yes.  Guys don't mind dating some dumbbell who can't manage to pay her rent or keep her car from being repossessed.  Women mind.

You have an awful lot going for you, and some mess who doesn't have his chit together is going to feel intimidated (as he should when confronted with his betters).  In short, it's not you - it's them.


----------



## Im_Me

vraiblonde said:


> Yes.  Guys don't mind dating some dumbbell who can't manage to pay her rent or keep her car from being repossessed.  Women mind.
> 
> You have an awful lot going for you, and some mess who doesn't have his chit together is going to feel intimidated (as he should when confronted with his betters).  In short, it's not you - it's them.



Thanks!  We are both "forces to be reckoned with".


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> Yes.  Guys don't mind dating some dumbbell who can't manage to pay her rent or keep her car from being repossessed.  Women mind.
> 
> You have an awful lot going for you, and some mess who doesn't have his chit together is going to feel intimidated (as he should when confronted with his betters).  In short, it's not you - it's them.



She can come join the Chuglow communal farm..


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> Yes.  Guys don't mind dating some dumbbell who can't manage to pay her rent or keep her car from being repossessed.  Women mind.



Uhhh...... no.  Only someone who lets themselves be led around by their "other head" put up with it.


----------



## itsbob

Im_Me said:


> Thanks!  We are both "forces to be reckoned with".



she's already got her invite..


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> Uhhh...... no.  Only someone who lets themselves be led around by their "other head" put up with it.



And that would be most men...

Not 100%, and I know that - just like there are educated, professional women who are attracted to some ponytailed bouncer who is still "finding himself" at age 40.  But it's a pretty solid generalization.


----------



## withrespect




----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


>



ok fine, I'll spice it up today ....

We have 2 wonderful part albino guinea pig sisters that both have red eyes, available for adoption .....

Guinea pigs make wonderful pets that will squeak to greet you when you get home.

They were great pets for a forumite, but her dog was trying to eat them, so she had to give them back to us.  They are easy pets to care for, and are cute as can be too!


----------



## MMDad

ArkRescue said:


> ok fine, I'll spice it up today ....
> 
> We have 2 wonderful part albino guinea pig sisters that both have red eyes, available for adoption .....
> 
> Guinea pigs make wonderful pets that will squeak to greet you when you get home.
> 
> They were great pets for a forumite, but her dog was trying to eat them, so she had to give them back to us.  They are easy pets to care for, and are cute as can be too!



I guess this means it's the lunch tread?


----------



## withrespect

MMDad said:


> I guess this means it's the lunch tread?



 I'm craving ramen noodles.


----------



## Bay_Kat




----------



## MMDad

withrespect said:


> I'm craving ramen noodles.



Guinea pig flavored?


----------



## withrespect

Bay_Kat said:


>



The forums were dead :shrug:  I had to do _something_.


Didn't help much.


----------



## ArkRescue

MMDad said:


> I guess this means it's the lunch tread?



Sure   they love to eat lunch!  They like dark leafy greens, carrots, cauliflower, broccoli, and many other vegetables (hold the dressing though).


----------



## withrespect

MMDad said:


> Guinea pig flavored?


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> The forums were dead :shrug:  I had to do _something_.
> 
> 
> Didn't help much.



hey - guinea pigs are a great pick-me-up for a dead thread ....


----------



## somdfunguy

ArkRescue said:


> ok fine, I'll spice it up today ....
> 
> We have 2 wonderful part albino guinea pig sisters that both have red eyes, available for adoption .....
> 
> Guinea pigs make wonderful pets that will squeak to greet you when you get home.
> 
> They were great pets for a forumite, but her dog was trying to eat them, so she had to give them back to us.  They are easy pets to care for, and are cute as can be too!



Shoot if were going to start selling stuff my house is a week or so away of going  up for sale.  I plan on using SOMD Classifieds since I've had such great luck with them on other stuff.  It will be priced to move since I have to be at my new location 11/1.  Come on by and buy it from me!


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Shoot if were going to start selling stuff my house is a week or so away of going  up for sale.  It will be priced to move since I have to be at my new location 11/1.  Come on by and buy it from me!



To where are you moving?


----------



## ArkRescue

somdfunguy said:


> Shoot if were going to start selling stuff my house is a week or so away of going  up for sale.  I plan on using SOMD Classifieds since I've had such great luck with them on other stuff.  It will be priced to move since I have to be at my new location 11/1.  Come on by and buy it from me!



What cha got for sale?  

speaking of, I need to put an ad in the classifieds for the piggies - thanks for the reminder.


----------



## somdfunguy

ArkRescue said:


> Sure   they love to eat lunch!  They like dark leafy greens, carrots, cauliflower, broccoli, and many other vegetables (hold the dressing though).



I think he meant 

View attachment 88233


----------



## Bay_Kat

No lunch here yet, but this was breakfast.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> To where are you moving?



Richmond - West End



ArkRescue said:


> What cha got for sale?
> 
> speaking of, I need to put an ad in the classifieds for the piggies - thanks for the reminder.



  A 4br 3 1/2 bath, house on water (well a fishing lake) lol


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Richmond - West End
> 
> 
> 
> A 4br 3 1/2 bath house on water (well a fishing lake) lol



So... So no more somdfunguy on the somd forums?


----------



## RoseRed

I had lunch at RR yesterday.  I did not send, nor did I receive, any sugar packets.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> So... So no more somdfunguy on the somd forums?



No but I think kara, dancedad, and a few others may stay.


----------



## somdfunguy

RoseRed said:


> I had lunch at RR yesterday.  I did not send, nor did I receive, any sugar packets.



I threw one at you but hit the guy in front of you.  He gave me the Mckayla smirk.


----------



## RoseRed

somdfunguy said:


> I threw one at you but hit the guy in front of you.  He gave me the Mckayla smirk.



I didn't see you hit the Otter.


----------



## somdfunguy

RoseRed said:


> I didn't see you hit the Otter.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

anyone have some sugar packets I can borrow? I can't seem to get a date either (though I know the reasons why, no need to tell me ) so I figured I'd go hang out at some of the finer eating establishments this week and pass out some sugar (packets that is) in hopes someone would call and at least tell me what a nut I am for passing out my number to complete strangers. Hey, it'd be a few minutes of adult conversation. :shrug: I'm desperate here.


----------



## Hank

SoMDGirl42 said:


> anyone have some sugar packets I can borrow? I can't seem to get a date either (though I know the reasons why, no need to tell me ) so I figured I'd go hang out at some of the finer eating establishments this week and pass out some sugar (packets that is) in hopes someone would call and at least tell me what a nut I am for passing out my number to complete strangers. Hey, it'd be a few minutes of adult conversation. :shrug: I'm desperate here.



Meet ItalianScallion at RR on Sunday and drink his "tea"....


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Hank said:


> Meet ItalianScallion at RR on Sunday and drink his "tea"....



I've met him. He didn't offer to let me drink his tea 

Hopeless I am


----------



## Radiant1

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I've met him. He didn't offer to let me drink his tea
> 
> Hopeless I am



I think the key to his tea is a tight white t-shirt.


----------



## 2lazy2P

SoMDGirl42 said:


> anyone have some sugar packets I can borrow? I can't seem to get a date either (though I know the reasons why, no need to tell me ) so I figured I'd go hang out at some of the finer eating establishments this week and pass out some sugar (packets that is) in hopes someone would call and at least tell me what a nut I am for passing out my number to complete strangers. Hey, it'd be a few minutes of adult conversation. :shrug: I'm desperate here.


----------



## K_Jo

DoWhat said:


> They need love'n too.





vraiblonde said:


> Not really.


----------



## Hank

Radiant1 said:


> I think the key to his tea is a tight white t-shirt.



and roofies


----------



## sockgirl77

Radiant1 said:


> I think the key to his tea is a tight wet white t-shirt.



:fixed:


----------



## Bird Dog

vraiblonde said:


> And that would be most men...
> 
> Not 100%, and I know that - just like there are educated, professional women who are attracted to some ponytailed bouncer who is still "finding himself" at age 40.  But it's a pretty solid generalization.



So, that was you hanging out with my buddy "Bonkers"!


BTW.... he's older than 40


----------



## vraiblonde

Bird Dog said:


> So, that was you hanging out with my buddy "Bonkers"!
> 
> 
> BTW.... he's older than 40



Huh?


----------



## Bird Dog

vraiblonde said:


> Huh?



Sorry, forgot the "bad joke" smilie


----------



## ItalianScallion

RoseRed said:


> I had lunch at RR yesterday.  I did not send, nor did I receive, any sugar packets.


I'm sure you'd get one on Sunday....


SoMDGirl42 said:


> I've met him. He didn't offer to let me drink his tea
> Hopeless I am


That's because I wasn't drinking tea... 


Radiant1 said:


> I think the key to his tea is a tight white t-shirt.


Tighter and whiter could lead to an all nighter... (Don't I wish)?!


			
				sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> :fixed:


Water is very good for the body in a lot of ways.


----------



## Wenchy

somdfunguy said:


> Richmond - West End
> 
> 
> 
> A 4br 3 1/2 bath, house on water (well a fishing lake) lol



I just see 4 toilets to clean.


----------



## somdfunguy

I have me a little Philapeno lady to take care of that. She's great!


----------



## kwillia

somdfunguy said:


> I have me a little Philapeno lady to take care of that. She's great!



You married a jalapeno from Phillie...


----------



## Bay_Kat

kwillia said:


> You married a jalapeno from Phillie...



ohhh, Spicy!


----------



## somdfunguy

kwillia said:


> You married a jalapeno from Phillie...


----------



## somdfunguy

Bay_Kat said:


> ohhh, Spicy!



I'll have her make me a casserhole


----------



## Bay_Kat

somdfunguy said:


> I'll have her make me a casserhole


----------



## somdfunguy

kwillia said:


> You married a jalapeno from Phillie...





Bay_Kat said:


> ohhh, Spicy!



You think WR will get it?


----------



## kwillia

somdfunguy said:


> You think WR will get it?



Not even after we attempt to explain it...


----------



## Bay_Kat

kwillia said:


> Not even after we attempt to explain it...



right?


----------



## Wenchy

I just peed myself.

Oops..supposed to be FB again.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Wenchy said:


> I just peed myself.
> 
> Oops..supposed to be FB again.



I blame everything on FB.


----------



## GWguy

Wenchy said:


> I just peed myself.
> 
> Oops..supposed to be FB again.



Who needs a filter???


----------



## Bay_Kat

GWguy said:


> Who needs a filter???


----------



## somdfunguy

GWguy said:


> Who needs a filter???


----------



## Bay_Kat




----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> You think WR will get it?



  No but I like casseroles and I like jalapenos.



kwillia said:


> Not even after we attempt to explain it...


  youre supposed to be my internet friend that explains things to me.



Bay_Kat said:


> right?


----------



## MMDad

withrespect said:


> No but I like casseroles and I like jalapenos.
> 
> youre supposed to be my internet friend that explains things to me.



:wr:


----------



## withrespect

MMDad said:


> :wr:



Oh God... that's not going to turn into the :wr: smiley is it.


----------



## Toxick

Im_Me said:


> It also sort of struck me that you don't hear of women being too intimidated to go out with a guy.


 
You'd be surprised.



Im_Me said:


> Usually the more we admire them as a person, the more interested we are. Is it really different with guys?


 
Some.

Some men believe that the male should be the (for lack of a better word) "superior" partner in the relationshiop.... meaning the breadwinner, the smarter one, the stronger one, the more capable one, etc. so he can 'take care' of the woman.

A lot of women believe this as well.




IMO Few relationships featuring both a weak and a strong element get very far off the ground, much less last for any significant amount of time with happiness. Both parties need to be strong ... or both need to be weak.


----------



## Im_Me

Toxick said:


> IMO Few relationships featuring both a weak and a strong element get very far off the ground, much less last for any significant amount of time with happiness. *Both parties need to be strong *... or both need to be weak.


----------



## ArkRescue

somdfunguy said:


> Richmond - West End
> 
> 
> 
> A 4br 3 1/2 bath, house on water (well a fishing lake) lol



How much land?  Room for horses?


----------



## somdfunguy

No room for livestock. 1/3 acre all fenced in though.


----------



## ArkRescue

somdfunguy said:


> No room for livestock. 1/3 acre all fenced in though.



Sounds like a great spot for an avid fisher with a several sons <G>.


----------



## Hank

I wonder how many times since this thread has started that Libby's husband has banged out Jennifer....


----------



## Hank

ArkRescue said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great spot for an avid fisher with a several sons <G>.



Your post was 666...


----------



## somdfunguy

ArkRescue said:


> Sounds like a great spot for an avid fisher with a several sons <G>.



and dogs


----------



## RoseRed

Hank said:


> Your post was 666...



Always been a good number for me.


----------



## Hank

RoseRed said:


> Always been a good number for me.



you little devil, you....

(I just mailed you a sugar packet)


----------



## struggler44

SoMDGirl42 said:


> anyone have some sugar packets I can borrow? I can't seem to get a date either (though I know the reasons why, no need to tell me ) so I figured I'd go hang out at some of the finer eating establishments this week and pass out some sugar (packets that is) in hopes someone would call and at least tell me what a nut I am for passing out my number to complete strangers. Hey, it'd be a few minutes of adult conversation. :shrug: I'm desperate here.



So is my marriage thing still a show stopper?..... My wife told me to tell you to just overlook it, she does


----------



## somdfunguy

ArkRescue said:


> Sounds like a great spot for an avid fisher with a several sons <G>.



Forgot to mention city water/sewer, two zones and duel fuel heat: heat pump and natural gas furnace (also water heater).


----------



## DoWhat

somdfunguy said:


> Forgot to mention city water/sewer, two zones and duel fuel heat: heat pump and natural gas furnace (also water heater).



Asking price?


----------



## somdfunguy

Appraisals happen in 2 weeks but the realtors that have come in have said $335,000.


----------



## DoWhat

somdfunguy said:


> Appraisals happen in 2 weeks but the realtors that have come in have said $335,000.



Good luck.


----------



## somdfunguy

Thanks

I'm not worried, relo takes care of me.


----------



## DoWhat

somdfunguy said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm not worried, relo takes care of me.



I meant it in a good way.


----------



## somdfunguy

I know that lol.  Come here and give me a hug ya big lug.


----------



## DoWhat

somdfunguy said:


> I know that lol.  Come here and give me a hug ya big lug.


I could use a hug about know.

One of my greatest loves just left me.


----------



## Hank

DoWhat said:


> One of my greatest loves just left me.



blow her back up, dude


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> One of my greatest loves just left me.



Last of the six pack.  I hate that.


----------



## Bay_Kat

vraiblonde said:


> Last of the six pack.  I hate that.


----------



## afjess1989

So. Ive come to find out that if you want a job in this county its all in who and what ya know. So does anyone know of anyone that needs someone to work 1-2 days a week? Im in college full time i go all day mondays and Wednesdays and tuesdays 545-705. Im working on my degree in ITS as well as getting my MCNA cert. I have a job now so this new one would be a 2nd one. but they are cutting me down to one day a week because im in school.


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				afjess1989 said:
			
		

> So. Ive come to find out that if you want a job in this county its all in who and what ya know. So does anyone know of anyone that needs someone to work 1-2 days a week? Im in college full time i go all day mondays and Wednesdays and tuesdays 545-705. Im working on my degree in ITS as well as getting my MCNA cert. I have a job now so this new one would be a 2nd one. but they are cutting me down to one day a week because im in school.



Nerdness...


----------



## somdfunguy

afjess1989 said:


> So. Ive come to find out that if you want a job in this county its all in who and what ya know. So does anyone know of anyone that needs someone to work 1-2 days a week? Im in college full time i go all day mondays and Wednesdays and tuesdays 545-705. Im working on my degree in ITS as well as getting my MCNA cert. I have a job now so this new one would be a 2nd one. but they are cutting me down to one day a week because im in school.



https://hrweb.foodlion.com/ATS/ATS/JobBoard/JobDetails.aspx?__ID=*52AE8D8D5F6F5C7D


----------



## Im_Me

somdfunguy said:


> Appraisals happen in 2 weeks but the realtors that have come in have said $335,000.



Where is it located?


----------



## afjess1989

somdfunguy said:


> https://hrweb.foodlion.com/ATS/ATS/JobBoard/JobDetails.aspx?__ID=*52AE8D8D5F6F5C7D



Bahahhaha i already work at foodlion! Lol


----------



## afjess1989

warneckutz said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Nerdness...



Its a great job field.


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> Last of the six pack.  I hate that.



No not that, I took a piss.


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> No not that, I took a piss.



Same thing.  :shrug:


----------



## somdfunguy

Im_Me said:


> Where is it located?



Meadow Lakes off of Chancellors


----------



## Merlin99

RoseRed said:


> I didn't see you hit the Otter.



Nice to know he's still alive, you couldn't tell by his postings lately (unless he's secretly Lance).


----------



## MMDad




----------



## Hank

Merlin99 said:


> Nice to know he's still alive, you couldn't tell by his postings lately (unless he's secretly Lance).



Where did Cattitude and Otter go? They have been MIA for awhile...


----------



## Bay_Kat

Hank said:


> Where did Cattitude and Otter go? They have been MIA for awhile...



Been wondering about that too, noticed a few regulars have stopped posting.


----------



## Wenchy

Lance2U said:


> & the 1s that wanted 2 read it, did. So y`all can justa keep on guessin.



Type it out.  You are intelligent and if this is the only way you can make yourself memorable...I guess it worked.

If you want to be skeevy and creepy all at the same time.

Truman Show?


----------



## Hank

Wenchy said:


> If you want to be skeevy and creepy



 That is ItalianScallions job!


----------



## somdfunguy

Bay_Kat said:


> Been wondering about that too, noticed a few regulars have stopped posting.



Guess they need some fiber


----------



## Bay_Kat

somdfunguy said:


> Guess they need some fiber



reading your reply, I had to read my post again for typos, didn't see any, but did see the word regulars.


----------



## somdfunguy

Bay_Kat said:


> reading your reply, I had to read my post again for typos, didn't see any, but did see the word regulars.



Work on the fish farm today?


----------



## Bay_Kat

somdfunguy said:


> Work on the fish farm today?



no fish farm today


----------



## somdfunguy

Bay_Kat said:


> no fish farm today


----------



## Bay_Kat

somdfunguy said:


>



That's awesome!


----------



## somdfunguy

Yes, but seemed even better in 86


----------



## Bay_Kat

somdfunguy said:


> Yes, but seemed even better in 86



Before Tom Cruise turned into a nutter.

And the Red Robin thread takes another strange turn.


----------



## withrespect

afjess1989 said:


> Bahahhaha i already work at foodlion! Lol



At which one do you currently work?


----------



## afjess1989

withrespect said:


> At which one do you currently work?


Lol im not saying out loud then everyone would wanna come see me and take my picture.


----------



## kara teoke

afjess1989 said:


> Lol im not saying out loud then everyone would wanna come see me and take my picture.



seriously?  your picture is already out there.


----------



## withrespect

Haven't posted in here in a while...


----------



## BernieP

Since she won't share Jennifer's phone number we will have to resort to more drastic scheme's to unearth said information.


----------



## ArkRescue




----------



## ArkRescue

ok I finally got the ad posted:

Advertisement - Pets & Animals

These girls are great small pets to have.  You don't have to walk them, and they won't take over your bed <G>.


----------



## RoseRed

ArkRescue said:


> ok I finally got the ad posted:
> 
> Advertisement - Pets & Animals
> 
> These girls are great small pets to have.  You don't have to walk them, and they won't take over your bed <G>.



Why is this in the Jennifer thread?


----------



## ArkRescue

RoseRed said:


> Why is this in the Jennifer thread?




WR said the thread was boring so I tried to spice it up?


----------



## withrespect

:sigh:


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> :sigh:



I got a rotisserie spit for my smoker grill - isn't that great? ...


----------



## Radiant1

ArkRescue said:


> I got a rotisserie spit for my smoker grill - isn't that great? ...



Somehow I now imagine the guinea pigs on your rotisserie spit.


----------



## ArkRescue

Radiant1 said:


> Somehow I now imagine the guinea pigs on your rotisserie spit.


----------



## GWguy

Radiant1 said:


> Somehow I now imagine the guinea pigs on your rotisserie spit.



I imagine her spitting on her grill.


----------



## inkah

Radiant1 said:


> Somehow I now imagine the guinea pigs on your rotisserie spit.



Rabbits - heard someone had some spares...


----------



## ICit

GWguy said:


> I imagine her spitting on her grill.






she spits!!!  



this thread has taken so many turns ... im dizzy


----------



## Radiant1

ICit said:


> *she spits!!!  *
> 
> 
> this thread has taken so many turns ... im dizzy



I'm guessing it would be hard for her to swallow in this case.


----------



## Baja28

Radiant1 said:


> I'm guessing it would be hard for her to swallow in this case.


Well it has to be hard in order....... er....a.... nevermind.


----------



## ArkRescue

Baja28 said:


> Well it has to be hard in order....... er....a.... nevermind.


----------



## party301

Dear Jennifer @ Red Robin, i will be at Red Robin this evening with my kids.  just a heads up.


----------



## kom526

RoseRed said:


> Why is this in the Jennifer thread?



Because someone is an attention whore?

What do I win Rose?


----------



## RoseRed

kom526 said:


> Because someone is an attention whore?
> 
> What do I win Rose?


----------



## MMDad

Is this the breakfast tread?


----------



## warneckutz

MMDad said:


> Is this the breakfast tread?





Chicken & Rice with some veggies...


----------



## somdfunguy

DoWhat said:


> Asking price?



I low balled it and went in at $319k.  Need to move it fast


----------



## warneckutz

http://us6.memecdn.com/Working-out-like-a-boss_o_119103.gif


----------



## ArkRescue

somdfunguy said:


> I low balled it and went in at $319k.  Need to move it fast



Maybe if Jennifer finds a guy she would be interested in buying it so her new man can have a great fishing spot?


----------



## inkah

I wonder if Jennifer has friends and if they have established a territorial claim on rr.  If so, do you think RH and the new place have already been claimed?

Just trying to figure out where to have dinner Friday...


----------



## withrespect

This thread is a month old and just won't die.


----------



## Moved_south

withrespect said:


> This thread is a month old and just won't die.



Thats because you keep posting in it....


----------



## withrespect




----------



## FED_UP

Jennifer for president.


----------



## my-thyme

warneckutz said:


> http://us6.memecdn.com/Working-out-like-a-boss_o_119103.gif



You go, Girl!!!


----------



## warneckutz

my-thyme said:


> You go, Girl!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

somdfunguy said:


> I low balled it and went in at $319k.  Need to move it fast



Scratch that $299k


----------



## withrespect

The thread returns


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> The thread returns



It left? Where did it go an how comes I didn't get no postcard


----------



## Moved_south

somdfunguy said:


> It left? Where did it go an how comes I didn't get no postcard



Hardly ever see postcards anymore.... do people still send em?


----------



## withrespect

Moved_south said:


> Hardly ever see postcards anymore.... do people still send em?



I actually got a postcard from my boss when he went to Australia for vacation. The only thing he wrote was "Australia is giving me a rash down-under."


----------



## somdfunguy

New topic

Dont you just love babies it footie pajamas?  She is just so cute this morning!


----------



## MMDad

Is this the breakfast tread? Nothing yet.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> New topic
> 
> Dont you just love babies it footie pajamas?  She is just so cute this morning!



YES!!!  Your baby is so darn cute!!!  I kept Bubba in those for a year.  That is all he would wear. Now he looks stupid in them and I am so sad.


----------



## warneckutz

MMDad said:


> Is this the breakfast tread? Nothing yet.



  Coffee, Special K breakfast sammich (2 or 3 of them)...

Bulking...


----------



## withrespect

Coffee


----------



## MMDad

warneckutz said:


> Coffee, Special K breakfast sammich (2 or 3 of them)...
> 
> Bulking...



Kewl. I lost 5 pounds this month. Of course, it's part of the ten I put on this year, so I'm still behind.


----------



## withrespect

MMDad said:


> Kewl. I lost 5 pounds this month. Of course, it's part of the ten I put on this year, so I'm still behind.



Congrats


----------



## MMDad

withrespect said:


> Congrats



Thanks. Don't congratulate me until I fit in my skinny pants.


----------



## somdfunguy

MMDad said:


> Thanks. Don't congratulate me until I fit in my skinny pants.


are you related to mmdonuts?


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> YES!!!  Your baby is so darn cute!!!  I kept Bubba in those for a year.  That is all he would wear. Now he looks stupid in them and I am so sad.



if i can still where them so can he


----------



## warneckutz

MMDad said:


> Kewl. I lost 5 pounds this month. Of course, it's part of the ten I put on this year, so I'm still behind.



  You're only one bathroom trip away from breaking even - nomsayin'?


----------



## MMDad

somdfunguy said:


> are you related to mmdonuts?



Gawd no! At least I hope not, but I don't know who she is. I have never in my life hit a woman, but if she were my wife I don't know if I could hold it back for very long.


----------



## MMDad

warneckutz said:


> You're only one bathroom trip away from beaking even - nomsayin'?



Part of that 5 might be that!


----------



## withrespect

MMDad said:


> Thanks. Don't congratulate me until I fit in my skinny pants.



Get put on Wellbutrin... 16 pounds down in 2 months.   The secret is, you just don't eat anything. The medicine makes all food unappealing.  Just when you feel like you are about to pass out, eat something.   Then you will be sick to your stomach for a while which will not make you want to eat anything ever again. 

Wellbutrin: *Best. Diet. Ever.*


----------



## MMDad

withrespect said:


> Get put on Wellbutrin... 16 pounds down in 2 months.   The secret is, you just don't eat anything. The medicine makes all food unappealing.  Just when you feel like you are about to pass out, eat something.   Then you will be sick to your stomach for a while which will not make you want to eat anything ever again.
> 
> Wellbutrin: *Best. Diet. Ever.*



Lol, not for me. It made me puff up like the stay-puft dude. The hives itched so much it was agony.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> Get put on Wellbutrin... 16 pounds down in 2 months.   The secret is, you just don't eat anything. The medicine makes all food unappealing.  Just when you feel like you are about to pass out, eat something.   Then you will be sick to your stomach for a while which will not make you want to eat anything ever again.
> 
> Wellbutrin: *Best. Diet. Ever.*



They had a thing on the Kane show (99.5) this morning asking if people that get the bypass surgery are cheating over those that do it through diet and exercise...


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> They had a thing on the Kane show (99.5) this morning asking if people that get the bypass surgery are cheating over those that do it through diet and exercise...



Are you suggesting that I get gastric bypass for my depression and anxiety?


----------



## MMDad

warneckutz said:


> They had a thing on the Kane show (99.5) this morning asking if people that get the bypass surgery are cheating over those that do it through diet and exercise...



I know people who have gotten the surgery, and I think it is the easy way out in some ways. But there is something to take into account - those who get the surgery must be over a certain weight, or if under it they must also have a co-morbidity like diabetes. That can make actually turning your life around and exercising next to impossible. 

Those who have the surgery also have to do the work - they can reverse it by eating too much, or the wrong things. If they don't exercise, they will put it back on too.

Think of it more as a crutch. It can either be an aid to helping you get better, or it can be something that you lean on for the rest of your life.


----------



## kwillia

MMDad said:


> I know people who have gotten the surgery, and I think it is the easy way out in some ways. But there is something to take into account - those who get the surgery must be over a certain weight, or if under it they must also have a co-morbidity like diabetes. That can make actually turning your life around and exercising next to impossible.
> 
> Those who have the surgery also have to do the work - they can reverse it by eating too much, or the wrong things. If they don't exercise, they will put it back on too.
> 
> Think of it more as a crutch. It can either be an aid to helping you get better, or it can be something that you lean on for the rest of your life.


I don't think it is "cheating" or "taking the easy way out" because once they commit to GB surgery they have to spend the rest of their life accounting for everything they eat. My sister had been friends with a guy since high school that had the GB surgery later in adulthood. He died as a direct result of not following the post-surgery eating guidelines that he was supposed to follow the rest of his life. I also know several who have had it that turned from food to alcohol and they are now skinnier than before but saggy and puffy because they are taking the wrong type of calories in. So in short, there is no "magic" answer or way to lose or keep excess weight off.


----------



## Im_Me

I know a bunch of people that have gained all the weight back, when they learned to cheat the eating guidelines by "grazing" all day long on high calorie foods.


----------



## MMDad

kwillia said:


> I don't think it is "cheating" or "taking the easy way out" because once they commit to GB surgery they have to spend the rest of their life accounting for everything they eat. My sister had been friends with a guy since high school that had the GB surgery later in adulthood. He died as a direct result of not following the post-surgery eating guidelines that he was supposed to follow the rest of his life. I also know several who have had it that turned from food to alcohol and they are now skinnier than before but saggy and puffy because they are taking the wrong type of calories in. So in short, there is no "magic" answer or way to lose or keep excess weight off.



And that's why I see it as a form of taking the easy way out. There are some - and I know a couple of them - who think the surgery solves the problem. As you noted, it most certainly does not. It just gives them a head start as long as they are willing to do the follow up.

In all reality, if you burn more calories than you consume, you will lose weight. But anyone who has had to lose weight knows that this simple concept is much more difficult than it sounds.

I have also seen those who drink after the surgery and it's bad. Some think that the increased absorption rate is what causes them to become alcoholics, but I disagree. I think they are just substituting one addiction - food - with another addiction. If it wasn't food or alcohol it might be gambling, the internet, sex, or something else.


----------



## party301

funny how the conversation about Jennifer has turned into a discussion about weight loss.


----------



## ArkRescue

party301 said:


> funny how the conversation about Jennifer has turned into a discussion about weight loss.



was Jennifer fat?


----------



## unlisted

withrespect said:


> Are you suggesting that I get gastric bypass for my depression and anxiety?


 
You should get Jesus in your life. When I was a young lad at the age of 63 years old I began ingesting massive amounts of mushrooms and smoking stink bugs wrapped in dried banana peels. Then one fateful night, I got blasted and staggered into the road and got mauled by a rabid Bassett hound and lost my right testicle. After this all happened, I sank into a massive depression and began abusing my penis pump. Then one bright shiny day I dragged my huge penis and left testicle into the kitchen and made a piece of toast. As I prepared to slap some butter on it, I noticed something peculiar, I took a closer look and discovered the face of Jesus Christ the savior staring back at me in my toast. I screamed in sheer excitement and began attending church services every day. Now I thank the good lord almighty for rescuing me!


----------



## warneckutz

unlisted said:


> You should get Jesus in your life. When I was a young lad at the age of 63 years old I began ingesting massive amounts of mushrooms and smoking stink bugs wrapped in dried banana peels. Then one fateful night, I got blasted and staggered into the road and got mauled by a rabid Bassett hound and lost my right testicle. After this all happened, I sank into a massive depression and began abusing my penis pump. Then one bright shiny day I dragged my huge penis and left testicle into the kitchen and made a piece of toast. As I prepared to slap some butter on it, I noticed something peculiar, I took a closer look and discovered the face of Jesus Christ the savior staring back at me in my toast. I screamed in sheer excitement and began attending church services every day. Now I thank the good lord almighty for rescuing me!



And this is...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

unlisted said:


> You should get Jesus in your life. When I was a young lad at the age of 63 years old I began ingesting massive amounts of mushrooms and smoking stink bugs wrapped in dried banana peels. Then one fateful night, I got blasted and staggered into the road and got mauled by a rabid Bassett hound and lost my right testicle. After this all happened, I sank into a massive depression and began abusing my penis pump. Then one bright shiny day I dragged my huge penis and left testicle into the kitchen and made a piece of toast. As I prepared to slap some butter on it, I noticed something peculiar, I took a closer look and discovered the face of Jesus Christ the savior staring back at me in my toast. I screamed in sheer excitement and began attending church services every day. Now I thank the good lord almighty for rescuing me!



Your stories always bring a tear to my eye


----------



## ArkRescue

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Your stories always bring a tear to my eye



i think his name should be "unlusted" LOL


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ArkRescue said:


> i think his name should be "unlusted" LOL



but that would be incorrect. He has a certain female all but falling at his feet.


----------



## ArkRescue

SoMDGirl42 said:


> but that would be incorrect. He has a certain female all but falling at his feet.



uh oh I do not want to go THERE LOL


----------



## unlisted

SoMDGirl42 said:


> but that would be incorrect. He has a certain female all but falling at his feet.


Tigg doesn't like me anymore  and Kris Left


----------



## ArkRescue

unlisted said:


> Tigg doesn't like me anymore  and Kris Left



Do you think it has anything to do with the missing testicle or the pump?


----------



## unlisted

ArkRescue said:


> Do you think it has anything to do with the missing testicle or the pump?


 
That was during my self abusing phase.  Maybe I can get them back now that I've found Jesus.


----------



## withrespect

unlisted said:


> That was during my self abusing phase.  Maybe I can get them back now that I've found Jesus.



  Jesus and Penis Pump should never be in the same conversation.


----------



## Kris10

I want a california chicken sandwich every time I see this thread


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Jesus and Penis Pump should never be in the same conversation.



he was the 17th apostle


----------



## unlisted

Kris10 said:


> I want a california chicken sandwich every time I see this thread


 
Was it my missing testicle that made you think of chicken?


----------



## Kris10

unlisted said:


> Was it my missing testicle that made you think of chicken?


 
Absolutely! When I think "one nut" I think "chicken"...woohoo!


----------



## withrespect




----------



## Kris10




----------



## ICit

pass the sugar packets please


----------



## ArkRescue

If Jennifer read this, do you think she would acknowledge herself to this whole forum?  I somehow doubt it.  Maybe Jennifer wasn't her REAL name, maybe it was Darlene? Hmmmm ......


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> If Jennifer read this, do you think she would acknowledge herself to this whole forum?  I somehow doubt it.  Maybe Jennifer wasn't her REAL name, maybe it was Darlene? Hmmmm ......



OMG if one more person post in this thread I am going      Ark that was you with the sugar packet not Jenn, your busted.


----------



## Kris10

Wait for it.....


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> OMG if one more person post in this thread I am going      Ark that was you with the sugar packet not Jenn, *your* busted.



 *YOU'RE!!!*


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> OMG if one more person post in this thread I am going      Ark that was you with the sugar packet not Jenn, your busted.



Um excuse me but I don't have any minor children ...... 

nor would I ever approach a man with children ..... a cute dog or a cat maybe, but not children.


----------



## Kris10

pooazzredneck said:


> sum1 help me out, what was her name? & dang 4got, lost the train of thawt. must notta been that Gr8.


 
Was it Cindy something?


----------



## Kris10

WAIT....Summer something?


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> WAIT....Summer something?



Mousebaby.


----------



## Kris10

pooazzredneck said:


> yeah, there ya go, thnx Kris. hm? it was innocent & not necessarily Strictly Business ya know.


 
Did she charge much? I mean, I hope you at least got an "SOMD Forum" discount 



withrespect said:


> Mousebaby.


 
Elephantadult


----------



## Kris10

pooazzredneck said:


> there was a swipe involved, but that was afta the fact.
> 
> magstrip was obliterated. smart.


 


Ahhhh FREE


----------



## Kris10

pooazzredneck said:


> the way with words entirely, freebee. kinda like a sample. no commitment. no obligation. brb ihtp laffin 2 bad.


 
Too bad you called her out here, she was a sure thing


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> Um excuse me but I don't have any minor children ......
> 
> nor would I ever approach a man with children ..... a cute dog or a cat maybe, but not children.



I have a very long Dachshund/Weiner dog, I really want you to see it, very cute.  I carry sugar packets in my pocket now, its the thing these days.


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> I have a very long Dachshund/Weiner dog, I really want you to see it, very cute.  I carry sugar packets in my pocket now, its the thing these days.


----------



## sockgirl77

I can't believe this thread is still going.


----------



## withrespect

sockgirl77 said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going.



This is the official "talk about nothing, anything, and everything"  tread. :shrug:


----------



## Misfit

801 posts


----------



## sockgirl77

Misfit said:


> 801 posts



All because of a darn sugar packet!


----------



## ArkRescue

I'm still waiting for "Jennifer" to hear about this and tell her side ....


----------



## sockgirl77

ArkRescue said:


> I'm still waiting for "Jennifer" to hear about this and tell her side ....



Maybe she'll be the 1,000th post. Actually, I'm really surprised that an MPD has not be created to do just that. A few years ago and it would've been done before we reached the 2nd page.


----------



## somdfunguy

sockgirl77 said:


> Maybe she'll be the 1,000th post. Actually, I'm really surprised that an MPD has not be created to do just that. A few years ago and it would've been done before we reached the 2nd page.



so true


----------



## sockgirl77

somdfunguy said:


> so true



Where's Smoovie when you need him?


----------



## islandgrl

This is the thread that never ends
Yes it goes on & on my friends
Some people started reading it not knowing what it was, now they'll continue reading it forever just because..........................................................................


----------



## sockgirl77

islandgrl said:


> This is the thread that never ends
> Yes it goes on & on my friends
> Some people started reading it not knowing what it was, now they'll continue you reading it forever just because..........................................................................



I used to post that all of the time.


----------



## Kris10

islandgrl said:


> This is the thread that never ends
> Yes it goes on & on my friends
> Some people started reading it not knowing what it was, now they'll continue you reading it forever just because..........................................................................


 
Dammit!


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


>



Dirty whisper, your bad.


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> Dirty whisper, your bad.



Maybe you should hang out at Red Robin with a small child and wait for Jennifer to hand you a sugar packet?


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> Dirty whisper, *your* bad.



 *YOU'RE!!!*


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> *YOU'RE!!!*



 I can spell your how I see fit in this informal forum, many would agree, ur, your, yuor, yaur, yeor, yoer, ure, yaur      oh and I put a sugar packet in the mail addressed to you. I plan on marketing this new concept.


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> Maybe you should hang out at Red Robin with a small child and wait for Jennifer to hand you a sugar packet?



I think this is the first time Jenn has done this in her life, accident, never again.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> I can spell your how I see fit in this informal forum, many would agree, ur, your, yuor, yaur, yeor, yoer, ure, yaur      oh and I put a sugar packet in the mail addressed to you. I plan on marketing this new concept.



Don't try to justify your poor spelling with it being an "informal forum." 


Nevermind... justify and spell as you see fit.   I have a couple areas that I don't excel in myself.  Like common sense 



I look forward to your sugar packet.  I will send you one back with my facebook information as I don't give out my phone number on sugar packets ....I give that to forum members on cloth napkins


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> Don't try to justify your poor spelling with it being an "informal forum."
> 
> 
> Nevermind... justify and spell as you see fit.   I have a couple areas that I don't excel in myself.  Like common sense
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to your sugar packet.  I will send you one back with my facebook information as I don't give out my phone number on sugar packets ....I give that to forum members on cloth napkins



Face book value is dropping, invest in sugar packets now before it get too late.


----------



## Radiant1

FED_UP said:


> I can spell your how I see fit in this informal forum, many would agree, ur, your, yuor, yaur, yeor, yoer, ure, yaur



What makes a forum informal or formal?

Wait a minute. If this is an informal forum, does that mean you were sitting around in your underwear while you typed that as opposed to a tux or ball gown?


----------



## RoseRed

Radiant1 said:


> What makes a forum informal or formal?
> 
> Wait a minute. If this is an informal forum, does that mean you were sitting around in your underwear while you typed that as opposed to a tux or ball gown?



Showered and Jammies!


----------



## withrespect

RoseRed said:


> Showered and Jammies!



jammies here too.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> jammies here too.



I think I have chicken poop on my pants and my shirt (dirty feet they have).  I guess if I never picked them up that wouldn't happen.  I had to trim the bandage off 1 chicken, check the feet of another, and hug several of them too LOL.  I do however wash my hands frequently when I deal with the critters, so at least my hands are clean.  

Hmm, guess I better hit the shower and get my jammies on since it sounds like we're having a Pajama Party?


----------



## KDENISE977

I gots on ma jammies and a glass of wine


----------



## ArkRescue

KDENISE977 said:


> I gots on ma jammies and a glass of wine



I have to admit, one benefit of darkness coming earlier is I find myself getting to bed earlier, which is a good thing!  Usually I fall into bed exhausted (from critter chores after a day at work), and get less than 7 hours of sleep before the early start of the next day.

I wonder if Jennifer has on HER jammies now?  Hmmm .......


----------



## KDENISE977

Or if she's in her jammies alone or has she since littered the area with sugar packets and is a busy gal??


----------



## FED_UP

Radiant1 said:


> What makes a forum informal or formal?
> 
> Wait a minute. If this is an informal forum, does that mean you were sitting around in your underwear while you typed that as opposed to a tux or ball gown?



Actually I was butt naked, don't tell no one, or I will get a lot of sugar pack offers.


----------



## Moved_south

Sorry I missed the jammie party.... I was jammied up, wine in hand and watched the new episode of Dexter.... til I fell asleep   Will have to finish it up later today.


----------



## acommondisaster

Most people don't go throwing their sugar around without a little encouragement. Just sayin'.


----------



## homedepot20

Wonder if this thread will reach 1000 !


----------



## MMDad

homedepot20 said:


> Wonder if this thread will reach 1000 !



I think it just might, and then some.


----------



## Hank

homedepot20 said:


> Wonder if this thread will reach 1000 !



i....


----------



## Hank

homedepot20 said:


> Wonder if this thread will reach 1000 !



highly


----------



## Hank

homedepot20 said:


> Wonder if this thread will reach 1000 !



doubt


----------



## Hank

homedepot20 said:


> Wonder if this thread will reach 1000 !



it!


----------



## Hank

homedepot20 said:


> Wonder if this thread will reach 1000 !


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> i....highly....doubt....it....



5 posts....


----------



## somdfunguy

How often do you wash your bedding? Pillows?


----------



## MMDad

homedepot20 said:


> Wonder if this thread will reach 1000 !



Not at this rate.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> How often do you wash your bedding? Pillows?


----------



## JenniferCNJR




----------



## ArkRescue

I still keep hoping that Jennifer will hear about this and pop in to give her side,  maybe she has a different story to tell?  If she does, all the people who unsub'd from this thread will miss out LOL

In the meantime, did you know that you are not supposed to feed guinea pigs cabbage & cauliflower at all and not too much broccoli due to them developing excess gas?  I guess it's more regarding the painful process of the gas vs. what your house will smell like, because how much gas can a guinea pig pass at one time?

Anyway, that's the critter fact of the day.

Oh by the way, we STILL have those 2 little guinea pig sisters that are looking for a home  please spread the word so we can find these 2 girls a good home.


----------



## Hank

ArkRescue said:


> Oh by the way, we STILL have those 2 little guinea pig sisters that are looking for a home  please spread the word so we can find these 2 girls a good home.



Good eatin'!! I'll take them!


----------



## Larry Gude

Someone help me. How in the flying hell is this tread this long???????????????????


----------



## ICit

combo thread....

  here you get some sugar, breakfast, lunch... and what ever makes you happy.


speaking of lunch... whats everyone doing for lunch???


----------



## MMDad

Larry Gude said:


> Someone help me. How in the flying hell is this tread this long???????????????????



Because you keep bumping it?


----------



## Larry Gude

MMDad said:


> Because you keep bumping it?



Did I bump it before??? Yikes. My bad. 


Oughta here!!!


----------



## ArkRescue

Larry Gude said:


> Did I bump it before??? Yikes. My bad.
> 
> 
> Oughta here!!!


----------



## Justme2

*So one  more bump matters?*


----------



## MMDad

Larry Gude said:


> Did I bump it before??? Yikes. My bad.
> 
> 
> Oughta here!!!



Oops, you did it again.


----------



## Hank

MMDad said:


> Oops, you did it again.


----------



## homedepot20

MMDad said:


> I think it just might, and then some.



Anyone  know the record   ????


----------



## Hank

homedepot20 said:


> Anyone  know the record   ????



The "Cheater Cheater Pumpkin Eater" thread was pretty epic... Not sure if it was the longest non-game thread or not.


----------



## MMDad

Hank said:


> The "Cheater Cheater Pumpkin Eater" thread was pretty epic... Not sure if it was the longest non-game thread or not.



SOMD Racing Imposters had 2,600 and the pumpkin had 2,500. The what you're listening to tread has over 12K, and games higher.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


>


----------



## Bay_Kat

MMDad said:


> SOMD Racing Imposters had 2,600 and the pumpkin had 2,500. The what you're listening to tread has over 12K, and games higher.



Never got into the Racing Imposters thread, but I remember the punkin eater thread, good gosh, that one just went on and on and on.


----------



## beachcat

ArkRescue said:


> I still keep hoping that Jennifer will hear about this and pop in to give her side,  maybe she has a different story to tell?  If she does, all the people who unsub'd from this thread will miss out LOL
> 
> In the meantime, did you know that you are not supposed to feed guinea pigs cabbage & cauliflower at all and not too much broccoli due to them developing excess gas?  I guess it's more regarding the painful process of the gas vs. what your house will smell like, *because how much gas can a guinea pig pass at one time?*
> Anyway, that's the critter fact of the day.
> 
> Oh by the way, we STILL have those 2 little guinea pig sisters that are looking for a home  please spread the word so we can find these 2 girls a good home.



have you ever heard a quinea pig fart?


----------



## mamatutu

beachcat said:


> have you ever heard a quinea pig fart?



It is a sound heard around the world. Guinea pigs rule!


----------



## somdfunguy

beachcat said:


> have you ever heard a quinea pig fart?



No, but they are a lot more noisy than lobsters


----------



## MMDad

beachcat said:


> have you ever heard a quinea pig fart?



No, can you hum a few bars?


----------



## Larry1275

*Omg*

Can we give this a rest..............


----------



## MMDad

Larry1275 said:


> Can we give this a rest..............



No.


----------



## BernieP

Where is the little thingy ------>> you know, over there
that says...
"This thread is worthless without pictures".


----------



## warneckutz

So, did anyone ever meet Jennifer?


----------



## Bann

warneckutz said:


> So, did anyone ever meet Jennifer?



The original poster's husband did.  She gave him some sugar in a packet.


----------



## warneckutz

Bann said:


> The original poster's husband did.  She gave him some sugar in a packet.





I thought about clarifying my question because I just KNEW someone would do this...


----------



## Bann

warneckutz said:


> I thought about clarifying my question because I just KNEW someone would do this...


----------



## warneckutz

Bann said:


>







:slam:


----------



## Bann

warneckutz said:


> :slam:


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> :slam:



Shhh... Shhh...   You're so pretty...


----------



## RoseRed

I had a strawberry nutrigrain bar for breakfast.  I wish it was bacon.


----------



## MMDad

Is this tread dead now?


----------



## FED_UP

MMDad said:


> Is this tread dead now?



NO, too many unanswered questions; was perpetrator hot or ugly, what color was the sugar packet? Did the hubby call her and the wife don't know about it? What time of day was it is pertinent information too because the freaks come out at night.


----------



## warneckutz




----------



## ICit

warneckutz said:


>





  I was just thinking about you...  while I took a sip of my pumpkin latte!!!


----------



## warneckutz

ICit said:


> I was just thinking about you...  while I took a sip of my pumpkin latte!!!



  I haven't had a latte yet this season.

I did have two  Pumpkin bagels from Panera the other day... AMAZING...

How've you been?


----------



## ICit

warneckutz said:


> I haven't had a latte yet this season.
> 
> I did have two  Pumpkin bagels from Panera the other day... AMAZING...
> 
> How've you been?



OMG I have.... it was AMAZING!!!!

dont go to DD...  they have pumpkin donuts.. and donut holes...and a  pumpkin muffin!!!


doing better     going to start back with the dogs soon....

hey... what are you and your better half.. and the dogs doing sunday????   you should all come over to the tiki bar for the event!!!


----------



## warneckutz

ICit said:


> OMG I have.... it was AMAZING!!!!
> 
> dont go to DD...  they have pumpkin donuts.. and donut holes...and a  pumpkin muffin!!!
> 
> 
> doing better     going to start back with the dogs soon....
> 
> hey... what are you and your better half.. and the dogs doing sunday????   you should all come over to the tiki bar for the event!!!



yeeeeeeah, someone brought in some DD donuts the other day... my boss accidentally ate the pumpkin one 

She mentioned that!  We'll see what's going on.  She said it was 12-5, we'd have to leave at 12:50, can't miss our football.


----------



## ICit

warneckutz said:


> yeeeeeeah, someone brought in some DD donuts the other day... my boss accidentally ate the pumpkin one
> 
> She mentioned that!  We'll see what's going on.  She said it was 12-5, we'd have to leave at 12:50, can't miss our football.



OMG ...you will miss everything....     ya know they have a football app for the phone!!


costume contest.....  pie eating contest.....


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> I was just thinking about you... while I took a sip of my *pumpkin latte*!!!


----------



## warneckutz

Kris10 said:


>


----------



## Kris10

warneckutz said:


>


 
But I love pumpkin too


----------



## ArkRescue

I've been trying to resist all the pumpkin creations being made this month, but no, you all just keep on talking about all the great pumpkin-this and pumpkin-that - stop it !


----------



## Kris10

ArkRescue said:


> I've been trying to resist all the pumpkin creations being made this month, but no, you all just keep on talking about all the great pumpkin-this and pumpkin-that - stop it !


 
Awwww pumpkin needs a hug!


----------



## Bean Machine

I haven't read anything on this post, I just hit last page..WOW 89 pages!  So what's going on?  (I'm too lazy to read, just want a synopsis)


----------



## ArkRescue

Kris10 said:


> Awwww pumpkin needs a hug!



I did stop by Miller Farm the other day and had a pumpkin ice cream cone - omg was it good !

I heard about Brusters, and finally a couple years ago I tried their pumpkin ice cream, but it had a chemical taste to it for some reason.


----------



## ICit

Bean Machine said:


> I haven't read anything on this post, I just hit last page..WOW 89 pages!  So what's going on?  (I'm too lazy to read, just want a synopsis)





it has a little of everything!!


----------



## Bean Machine

ICit said:


> it has a little of everything!!



Well in that case, happy 10-11-12 to everyone!


----------



## Kris10

ArkRescue said:


> I did stop by Miller Farm the other day and had a pumpkin ice cream cone - omg was it good !
> 
> I heard about Brusters, and finally a couple years ago I tried their pumpkin ice cream, but it had a chemical taste to it for some reason.


 
Mmmm I could stop by Miller Farm on my way home 

Brusters in Fort Washington? I think that's the place my hubby always talks about...soft serve this and soft serve that, yuck!


----------



## ArkRescue

Kris10 said:


> Mmmm I could stop by Miller Farm on my way home
> 
> Brusters in Fort Washington? I think that's the place my hubby always talks about...soft serve this and soft serve that, yuck!



No Brusters down in the Hollywood.

The place is Ft. Washington is one of those walk-up DQ kind-of places with soft serve.

Now keep in mind the pumpkin ice cream at Miller Farm (Cherry Hill Farm bakery/ice cream section) is soft serve, but it is so yummy.


----------



## Sweet 16

ArkRescue said:


> No Brusters down in the Hollywood.
> 
> *The place is Ft. Washington is one of those walk-up DQ kind-of places with soft serve*.
> 
> Now keep in mind the pumpkin ice cream at Miller Farm (Cherry Hill Farm bakery/ice cream section) is soft serve, but it is so yummy.



I think he's talking about Hovermale's in FW and it's FROZEN CUSTARD, not soft-serve -- two completely different things.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> OMG ...you will miss everything....     ya know they have a football app for the phone!!
> 
> costume contest.....  pie eating contest.....



What kinda pie?


----------



## Kris10

ArkRescue said:


> No Brusters down in the Hollywood.
> 
> The place is Ft. Washington is one of those walk-up DQ kind-of places with soft serve.
> 
> Now keep in mind the pumpkin ice cream at Miller Farm (Cherry Hill Farm bakery/ice cream section) is soft serve, but it is so yummy.


 
Ohhh 

For pumpkin, I think I could like soft serve 



Sweet 16 said:


> I think *he's* talking about Hovermale's in FW and it's FROZEN CUSTARD, not soft-serve -- two completely different things.


 
Ahhh yup, that's the place. And for the record, I've given birth.....hence, I'm a lady


----------



## Kris10

pooazzredneck said:


> y`all go ahead & indulge, like yas need it 4 real.
> 
> nice talk Kris.


 
I was just clearing up the confusion


----------



## Kris10

pooazzredneck said:


> an acceptable word, but just not like you ya know. is that the DC metro talk.


 
I fixed it, better?


----------



## Kris10

pooazzredneck said:


> an acceptable word, but just not like you ya know. *is that the DC metro talk*.


 
No.


----------



## Kris10

pooazzredneck said:


> an acceptable word, but just not like you ya know. is that the DC metro talk.
> 
> *y`all don`t have Jack`s ^ there, but there ya can indulge 2fers after 8 PM*.


 
Huh? Is that Southerner Alabama talk, or Lanconix?


----------



## Kris10

pooazzredneck said:


> nope, Jack`s is like a DQ or Sonic. plenty of them also. aint in the boondox silly.
> 
> Lanconix @ itz best girl.


 
Oh Eye Sea

I wish there was a Sonic closer to home, mmmmm tots!!


----------



## Kris10

pooazzredneck said:


> more like yr missin Eye Candy. ahem... bhavin. still very early in the day.


 
Nah, I've got some of that at home


----------



## Sweet 16

Kris10 said:


> Ohhh
> 
> For pumpkin, I think I could like soft serve
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh yup, that's the place. And for the record, I've given birth.....hence, I'm a lady



I know that.  You originally quoted the hubby, that's why I said "he".


----------



## Kris10

Sweet 16 said:


> I know that. You originally quoted the hubby, that's why I said "he".


 
Paaahahaha "reading comprehension" at its finest ((womp womp))


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Kris10 said:


> Ahhh yup, that's the place. And for the record, I've given birth.....hence, *I'm a lady*



So Kris, does this fit?

"A lady on the streets but a..."


----------



## Kris10

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> So Kris, does this fit?
> 
> "A lady on the streets but a..."


 


I'm a married woman! And, we have an 8 month old! Sooooo you know the answer to that question right?


----------



## withrespect

I'm having popcorn for lunch but I don't have any Old Bay so it is practically inedible.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Kris10 said:


> I'm a married woman! And, we have an 8 month old! Sooooo you know the answer to that question right?



Yeah, I know.  8 months already?  Time flies.

I was just um, well, um.  That song always pops in my head, when I hear someone say "I'm a lady".  
Just havin fun, No harm meant.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> I'm having popcorn for lunch but I don't have any Old Bay so it is practically inedible.


 




SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Yeah, I know. 8 months already? Time flies.
> 
> I was just um, well, um. That song always pops in my head, when I hear someone say "I'm a lady".
> Just havin fun, No harm meant.


 
I know, I know...I was just teasin! 

And yes, 8 months already. Time flies when you're having fun and we're busy having a ball


----------



## Kris10

pooazzredneck said:


> It was justa 2n Kris, which 1 ya really wanna hear Mom?
> 
> bring the Baby buggie. Oh no here they call that a shoppin cart. Scuse me Ma`am ya wanna Buggy. seriously.
> 
> yeah gimme 1 of those sunny beaches that all wheels work puleeeeeeeeeeze. lol.


 
This is my song for lil man :awww:

Godspeed (Sweet Dreams) By the Dixie Chicks with lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Kris10

pooazzredneck said:


> sweet 2n, but as ya well know Dixie Chix were not played by justa bout every(Country Station) after their remarks in i 4get what year.
> 
> Dixie Chicks - Cowboy Take Me Away - YouTube
> 
> or Shania Twain - Whose Bed Have Your Boots Been Under - YouTube


 
Wellll I still LOVE the song


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> I'm having popcorn for lunch but I don't have any Old Bay so it is practically inedible.



Old Bay is disgusting


----------



## ArkRescue

warneckutz said:


> Old Bay is disgusting



take that back .......


----------



## islandgrl

ICit said:


> OMG ...you will miss everything....  ya know they have a football app for the phone!!
> 
> 
> costume contest..... pie eating contest.....


 Is this a kid friendly event? If it is I'll bring the twinadoes to see the pups.


----------



## warneckutz

ArkRescue said:


> take that back .......



No way... that's like peppering your food with JPC's dandruff


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> Old Bay is disgusting



Excuse me?!?!?!?!?! 

Coming from someone who lives off of boiled chicken!!


----------



## Kris10

warneckutz said:


> Old Bay is disgusting


----------



## slotpuppy

warneckutz said:


> Old Bay is disgusting



communist


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> communist



Why does he hate Maryland?


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Why does he hate Maryland?



its warnutz, he hates everything


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				slotpuppy said:
			
		

> withrespect said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does he hate Maryland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its warnutz, he hates everything
Click to expand...


Just about!


----------



## afjess1989

You know, i wish someone would throw a sugar packet at me. Even if it was just to Tell me that i had a bogg hanging. ♡ ♥♡♥♡♥♡ ⊙⊙
                                                                           ~                 ○●○●○●○●○○□■□■□■¤¤··¤¤··¤¤ pills are kicking in. Started taking a sleep since im trying to juggle school and work both full time


----------



## ICit

islandgrl said:


> Is this a kid friendly event? If it is I'll bring the twinadoes to see the pups.



yeah.... kids will have a great time!!


----------



## ICit

warneckutz said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Just about!




but loves pumpkin.....  

 


is this the check in thread now????


----------



## warneckutz

ICit said:


> but loves pumpkin.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this the check in thread now????



  TRUE... 




And yes...


----------



## So_what

Ate lunch at Red Robin, no sugar packets :shrug:


----------



## withrespect

So_what said:


> Ate lunch at Red Robin, no sugar packets :shrug:


----------



## ArkRescue

So_what said:


> Ate lunch at Red Robin, no sugar packets :shrug:



you need to ask the OP what TIME of day Jennifer was there before?  Then you will know what time to target to possibly meet up with her?


----------



## So_what

ArkRescue said:


> you need to ask the OP what TIME of day Jennifer was there before?  Then you will know what time to target to possibly meet up with her?



It was originally posted at 3:43 on a Sunday afternoon, I figured lunch was a good bet, maybe a weekend next time:shrug:


----------



## ICit

I will sit some sugar packets out for ya....


----------



## SoMDGirl42

My daughter wanted to go to Red Robin last night for dinner. I made her cry when I screamed "NO! I MIGHT GET A SUGAR PACKET!"


----------



## ArkRescue

SoMDGirl42 said:


> My daughter wanted to go to Red Robin last night for dinner. I made her cry when I screamed "NO! I MIGHT GET A SUGAR PACKET!"



Jennifer surely has no idea how many lives she has changed!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> My daughter wanted to go to Red Robin last night for dinner. I made her cry when I screamed "NO! I MIGHT GET A SUGAR PACKET!"



But will you go if someone slips you a MAGNUM?


----------



## homedepot20

ArkRescue said:


> Jennifer surely has no idea how many lives she has changed!



923 replies , 77 more to the THOUSAND Mark


----------



## homedepot20

SoMDGirl42 said:


> My daughter wanted to go to Red Robin last night for dinner. I made her cry when I screamed "NO! I MIGHT GET A SUGAR PACKET!"



Maybe I should make the 6 hour trip back to SOMD . My wife has relatives in Charlotte Hall area where we could spend the W/E .


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> Jennifer surely has no idea how many lives she has changed!



Libby...if you still have her number, can you PM it to me?   I want to tell her to join the forums.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Libby...if you still have her number, can you PM it to me?   I want to tell her to join the forums.


----------



## inkah

withrespect said:


> Libby...if you still have her number, can you PM it to me?   I want to tell her to join the forums.



Maybe red robin would let you post a sign.


----------



## slotpuppy

homedepot20 said:


> 923 replies , 77 more to the THOUSAND Mark



Posting just to help toward 1000.


----------



## ICit

what will we all chat about today????


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> what will we all chat about today????



Lunch tomorrow. 


I was supposed to go with a certain couple of forumites and they cancelled on me.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Lunch tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I was supposed to go with a certain couple of forumites and they cancelled on me.



.....  

where were you gonna go?


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Lunch tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I was supposed to go with a certain couple of forumites and they cancelled on me.



Stop by my work, you can share my turkey and lettuce sammich.


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> .....
> 
> where were you gonna go?



we hadn't picked the place yet.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> we hadn't picked the place yet.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Stop by my work, you can share my turkey and lettuce sammich.



Thanks... But I don't want to drive to Waldorf to eat a turkey sammich. 


I would like to go to lunch in St. Mary's ...


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Thanks... But I don't want to drive to Waldorf to eat a turkey sammich.
> 
> 
> I would like to go to lunch in St. Mary's ...



I wouldnt let you have any of my sammich now cause your on my iggy list.


----------



## homedepot20

withrespect said:


> Lunch tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I was supposed to go with a certain couple of forumites and they cancelled on me.





ICit said:


> .....
> 
> where were you gonna go?



Red Robin ! where else !!!!


----------



## homedepot20

slotpuppy said:


> Posting just to help toward 1000.



941 , 59 to 1000    Working Grave Yard Shift  & Bored


----------



## ArkRescue

so where are you Jennifer?  Come on now and tell YOUR side .... this will be on Jerry Springer eventually won't it?


----------



## Bay_Kat

ArkRescue said:


> so where are you Jennifer?  Come on now and tell YOUR side .... this will be on Jerry Springer eventually won't it?



She's probably handed out so many sugar packets between then and now and has probably lost track of who she's given them to.


----------



## mamatutu

ArkRescue said:


> so where are you Jennifer?  Come on now and tell YOUR side .... this will be on Jerry Springer eventually won't it?



 Are you and all the critters secured for Sandy?  I will hold good thoughts for everyone; even Jennifer!


----------



## ArkRescue

mamatutu said:


> Are you and all the critters secured for Sandy?  I will hold good thoughts for everyone; even Jennifer!



Took us half the day to get the outdoor critter pens MOSTLY covered.  I know we have tomorrow to do more work, so we quit working about an hour after sunset today.

I think when we get EVERYTHING put away that was outdoors and a possible blow-away, I'll keep all that stuff put away so it looks "minimalistic" around outside for Winter?  Gosh who knew that having a mostly "outdoor" life could cause so much work when a hurricane comes along?


----------



## mamatutu

ArkRescue said:


> Took us half the day to get the outdoor critter pens MOSTLY covered.  I know we have tomorrow to do more work, so we quit working about an hour after sunset today.
> 
> I think when we get EVERYTHING put away that was outdoors and a possible blow-away, I'll keep all that stuff put away so it looks "minimalistic" around outside for Winter?  Gosh who knew that having a mostly "outdoor" life could cause so much work when a hurricane comes along?



I admire you for what you do!  I helped split and stack 8 cords of wood from the trees we had taken down in August!  We did rent a woodsplitter, but, still a lot of work.  I can't imagine how tired you are at the end of each day.  I now only have two very spoiled kitties, since our dogs passed this year.  If I could adopt some of your critters, I would; but, that will not be possilble, now. We are getting old, and cannot take on that responsibility, anymore.


----------



## ArkRescue

mamatutu said:


> I admire you for what you do!  I helped split and stack 8 cords of wood from the trees we had taken down in August!  We did rent a woodsplitter, but, still a lot of work.  I can't imagine how tired you are at the end of each day.  I now only have two very spoiled kitties, since our dogs passed this year.  If I could adopt some of your critters, I would; but, that will not be possilble, now. We are getting old, and cannot take on that responsibility, anymore.



You are right about keeping up with critter care, it's a job for sure.  Working full time and doing the critter stuff full time doesn't leave much time for sleeping LOL.  I am fortunate to have a regular volunteer that does a bit of the work each day to help.

I used to help an older gentleman split wood with a wood-splitter so I am familiar with those.  When I get around to it I am going to also use a wood-splitter to help with the firewood.  It is necessary as I don't know many people who can do it all by hand these days.


----------



## So_what

homedepot20 said:


> 941 , 59 to 1000    Working Grave Yard Shift  & Bored



Bump: Anyone been to see Jennifer lately? :shrug:
50 more to 1000


----------



## ICit

So_what said:


> Bump: Anyone been to see Jennifer lately? :shrug:
> 50 more to 1000





now i want some fries!!!!


----------



## So_what

ICit said:


> now i want a sugar packet!!!!



:fixed:


----------



## ArkRescue

AND a big juicy burger !  with cheese!


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> AND a big juicy burger !  with cheese!



and a side of sugar packet


----------



## Wenchy

withrespect said:


> and a side of sugar packet



A shake to go with it.


----------



## ICit

noooo 

I leave/give someone a sugar packet!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

#957  <----no sugar packets


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> #957  <----no sugar packets



Prude


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Prude



communist


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> communist



azzhat


----------



## JenniferCNJR

bored


----------



## slotpuppy

JenniferCNJR said:


> bored



Send me a sugar packet.


----------



## JenniferCNJR

slotpuppy said:


> Send me a sugar packet.



I'm not sweet like that


----------



## withrespect

JenniferCNJR said:


> I'm not sweet like that



Fine then.  Send him salt.


----------



## slotpuppy

JenniferCNJR said:


> I'm not sweet like that



Then a sweet and low packet. :shrug:


----------



## FED_UP

OMG please stop posting in this thread, I keep having nightmares of hot ladies throwing sugar packets at me all day.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Fine then.  Send him salt.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


>


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


>



Ninny


----------



## Mr_Bond_Got_Em

Some gal at Applebee's asked for my number...

Never called...BURNED!


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> OMG please stop posting in this thread, I keep having nightmares of hot ladies throwing sugar packets at me all day.



that's a NIGHTMARE to you?  Come one now ..... really?


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> that's a NIGHTMARE to you?  Come one now ..... really?



  You poor baby.


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> that's a NIGHTMARE to you?  Come one now ..... really?



It would be for me cause my wife would be kicking a lot of women's ass.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> It would be for me cause my wife would be kicking a lot of women's ass.



:shrug:... maybe she would get some sugar packets as well...


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> :shrug:... maybe she would get some sugar packets as well...



 BowW chicka wow wow


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> It would be for me cause my wife would be kicking a lot of women's ass.


----------



## LuckyMe143

Def Leppard - 'Pour Some Sugar On Me' (Official) - YouTube


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> :shrug:... maybe she would get some sugar packets as well...



Girl or girl action!


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Girl or girl action!



let the sugar packets start flying!!!!

oohh new game.... lick an area... and people take turns tossing a sugar packet... the one who gets theirs to stick to the area is the 

WINNNER!!!


----------



## LordStanley

ICit said:


> let the sugar packets start flying!!!!
> 
> oohh new game.... *lick an area*... and people take turns tossing a sugar packet... the one who gets theirs to stick to the area is the
> 
> WINNNER!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> let the sugar packets start flying!!!!
> 
> oohh new game.... lick an area... and people take turns tossing a sugar packet... the one who gets theirs to stick to the area is the
> 
> WINNNER!!!



Move over corn hole, we got a new game to play!


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Move over corn hole, we got a new game to play!



time to pick teams!!!!


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> time to pick teams!!!!



I pick the pink team!!!


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I pick the pink team!!!



... we were gonna be orange...

but pink will be fine!!!


so we can be on the same team....


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> ... we were gonna be orange...
> 
> but pink will be fine!!!
> 
> 
> so we can be on the same team....



I want to be on the other team cause WR is always


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> I want to be on the other team cause WR is always


----------



## So_what

Who's going to get post #1000? :shrug: Should we find Jennifer and let her see how much enjoyment she's given all of us? :shrug: Maybe JPC since he's special? :shrug:


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> ... we were gonna be orange...
> 
> but pink will be fine!!!
> 
> 
> so we can be on the same team....



Is this gonna be girls against guys? I know the new law passed, but I'd still perfer to hit a man with my sugar packet.


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> that's a NIGHTMARE to you?  Come one now ..... really?



Dreamed you threw a 5 pound bag of sugar through my car window with your number on it as you passed by in your car, I wrecked and ended up in the hospital w sugar all over me, nurses licking it off, disgusting.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

FED_UP said:


> Dreamed you threw a 5 pound bag of sugar through my car window with your number on it as you passed by in your car, I wrecked and ended up in the hospital w sugar all over me, nurses licking it off, disgusting.



I had to laugh at that.


----------



## JunkShip

99 pages and no Jennifer.  Damn.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

JunkShip said:


> 99 pages and no Jennifer.  Damn.



so you think


----------



## SoMDGirl42

I'm claiming


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Jennifer has


----------



## SoMDGirl42

read every


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> Dreamed you threw a 5 pound bag of sugar through my car window with your number on it as you passed by in your car, I wrecked and ended up in the hospital w sugar all over me, nurses licking it off, disgusting.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

single post


----------



## SoMDGirl42

including but not limited to


----------



## ArkRescue

heck if Jennifer knew how many people called bad names she'd be ticked LOL


----------



## SoMDGirl42

this one, the 1,000th post!



winner, winner chicken dinner!


----------



## ArkRescue

won't last if someone deletes one (okay now 2) of their posts and re-posts fast enough ?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

might be a long night


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> Dreamed you threw a *5 pound bag of sugar* through my car window with your number on it as you passed by in your car, I wrecked and ended up in the hospital w sugar all over me, nurses licking it off, disgusting.



OMG  

I literally laughed out loud at this post.  

Husband:  What's so funny?

WR: Read this... hahah

Husband:  I don't get it? 

WR: 

Husband:  Ooooo....K


----------



## slotpuppy

<----still no sugar packets


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> <----still no sugar packets



Me neither.  I suck at life.


----------



## FED_UP

Has anyone learned something useful from this thread that will help you out in life?

And would this thread have been so popular if it were a jelly packet instead? That would lead one to think that she likes lube.


----------



## RoseRed

FED_UP said:


> Has anyone learned something useful from this thread that will help you out in life?



I learned not to pass out my digits on sugar packets.


----------



## withrespect

I wonder if we could get "somd forums" printed on sugar packets... you know, for advertising purposes. 


Afterall, the sugar packet has sort of become the forum mascot.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> I wonder if we could get "somd forums" printed on sugar packets... you know, for advertising purposes.
> 
> 
> Afterall, the sugar packet has sort of become the forum mascot.



Seen more frequently than the thongs.  Hopefully.


----------



## LuckyMe143

I told the Mr to pass me the sugar and he threw a sugar packet at me. I started laughing so hard I had to run to the bathroom before I peed on myself. He didn't understand what was so funny. Every time I try to explain to him I would laugh. I think its just better if I text him a link to this thread....lol!


----------



## KDENISE977

Was in the kitchen at work today, bowl of Special K, looking everywhere and no sugar packets to be found, so I'm all WTF people??  You can't put sweet and low on cereal...I need a sugar packet, then snorted....laughed, and got stared at  :crickets:  

(And yes, I'm aware of the irony of sugar on Special K)


----------



## FED_UP

RoseRed said:


> Seen more frequently than the thongs.  Hopefully.



I am just waiting for the day a hot lady to throw her thongs at my face with her number on it in Red Robbins, that might be a small sign of desperation. And for the ladies a hot male could throw his boxers in your face.    Of course they would have to remove them in the restroom first.


----------



## slotpuppy

FED_UP said:


> I am just waiting for the day a hot lady to throw her thongs at my face with her number on it in Red Robbins, that might be a small sign of desperation. And for the ladies a hot male could throw his boxers in your face.



Question 6 passed, a guy might throw his boxers in your face now, just saying


----------



## FED_UP

slotpuppy said:


> Question 6 passed, a guy might throw his boxers in your face now, just saying


----------



## RoseRed

FED_UP said:


> I am just waiting for the day a hot lady to throw her thongs at my face with her number on it in Red Robbins, that might be a small sign of desperation. And for the ladies a hot male could throw his boxers in your face.    Of course they would have to remove them in the restroom first.



Eww.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

LuckyMe143 said:


> I told the Mr to pass me the sugar and he threw a sugar packet at me. I started laughing so hard I had to run to the bathroom before I peed on myself. He didn't understand what was so funny. Every time I try to explain to him I would laugh. I think its just better if I text him a link to this thread....lol!





KDENISE977 said:


> Was in the kitchen at work today, bowl of Special K, looking everywhere and no sugar packets to be found, so I'm all WTF people??  You can't put sweet and low on cereal...I need a sugar packet, then snorted....laughed, and got stared at  :crickets:
> 
> (And yes, I'm aware of the irony of sugar on Special K)



The sugar packet has become a joke for many. At work, had a client in for a meeting. She was making her coffe and we were looking for sugar. Couldn't find any and I let it slip that I might have to run out to Red Robbin and pick up some sugar packets for the office.


----------



## LuckyMe143

SoMDGirl42 said:


> The sugar packet has become a joke for many. At work, had a client in for a meeting. She was making her coffe and we were looking for sugar. Couldn't find any and I let it slip that I might have to run out to Red Robbin and pick up some sugar packets for the office.



 I was just thinking about the episode of friends when Ross's nana dies and in her closet was a ton of sweet and low packets...lol! My life is forever changed because of this thread ...lmfao


----------



## inkah

SoMDGirl42 said:


> The sugar packet has become a joke for many. At work, had a client in for a meeting. She was making her coffe and we were looking for sugar. Couldn't find any and I let it slip that I might have to run out to Red Robbin and pick up some sugar packets for the office.



I try to spread the word wherever I go.  I figure eventually Jennifer will hear and stop by this thread and make our day a little sweeter.


----------



## libby

SoMDGirl42 said:


> *The sugar packet has become a joke for many*. At work, had a client in for a meeting. She was making her coffe and we were looking for sugar. Couldn't find any and I let it slip that I might have to run out to Red Robbin and pick up some sugar packets for the office.



I can't believe this thread is still going...on...and on....and on...


----------



## withrespect

does anyone know what they are turning the old Donovan's into?


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> does anyone know what they are turning the old Donovan's into?



A new business


----------



## beachcat

withrespect said:


> does anyone know what they are turning the old Donovan's into?



The Room Store


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> does anyone know what they are turning the old Donovan's into?



Mexican restaurant, 


no seriously Mexican


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> <----still no sugar packets





I was there....  I screamed your name....  but you didnt come




so i was going to give my sugar packet to the  waiter....


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> I was there....  I screamed your name....  but you didnt come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i was going to give my sugar packet to the  waiter....



: Why didnt you yell louder??? I could not hear over all the noise.


----------



## withrespect

No one ever calls out my name in restaurants.  

:butthurt:


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> No one ever calls out my name in restaurants.
> 
> :butthurt:



Aww.....If I see you, I will definatly yell out "HEY WR!!!"


----------



## withrespect

Bumped for new member who doesn't understand sugar packet references.  

Its over 1000 posts.  Happy reading, beeyotch.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Bumped for new member who doesn't understand sugar packet references.
> 
> Its over 1000 posts.  Happy reading, beeyotch.





sugar sugar!!!!!


dont we all need a little????


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> : Why didnt you yell louder??? I could not hear over all the noise.



I will next time....

and i will jump on the bar... pull my hair .. and smack my own arse....


PLEASE PAY ATTENTION NEXT TIME!!!


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> I will next time....
> 
> and i will jump on the bar... pull my hair .. and smack my own arse....
> 
> 
> PLEASE PAY ATTENTION NEXT TIME!!!



Please text me when you go next time. 

I will join in. :coyoteugly:


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Please text me when you go next time.
> 
> I will join in. :coyoteugly:



oohhh yeah.... 

we can pull each others hair....  and smack each others arse!!!!


as parents cover their kids eyes!!


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> oohhh yeah....
> 
> we can pull each others hair....  and smack each others arse!!!!
> 
> 
> as parents cover their kids eyes!!



 Rawr


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> Rawr



.        :worthless


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Glad to see this thread is still goin....  
It's like the f*ckin Energizer Rabbit!   




ICit said:


> withrespect said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please text me when you go next time.
> 
> I will join in. :coyoteugly:
> 
> 
> 
> oohhh yeah....
> 
> we can pull each others hair....  and smack each others arse!!!!
> 
> as parents cover their kids eyes!!
Click to expand...


Now that is something I'd like to see.   

We should all show up @ Red Robin, ladies with their sugar packets, guys with their condoms (phone numbers written on each of course) and when someone yells out the famous "RED ROBIN!" slogan then WR and ICit get up on the bar and dance for us.
Any other ladies wanna dance?


----------



## Reighvin

Damn! Just Damn!


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Glad to see this thread is still goin....
> It's like the f*ckin Energizer Rabbit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is something I'd like to see.
> 
> We should all show up @ Red Robin, ladies with their sugar packets, guys with their condoms (phone numbers written on each of course) and when someone yells out the famous "RED ROBIN!" slogan then WR and ICit get up on the bar and dance for us.
> Any other ladies wanna dance?



♫Look at them girls with the daisy dukes on ♫


----------



## withrespect

I am starving and it is too late to eat.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> I am starving and it is too late to eat.



Not if you work it off first


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Not if you work it off first



That is what last night was for. 

Husband has class in Waldorf on Tuesdays and Thursdays... he wont be home until 10 and I will hopefully be fast asleep by then. 


Thanks for the thought though 



......wait... did you just mean to go exercise? I don't do all that


----------



## somdfunguy

*Name something that starts with Pork*


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> ......wait... did you just mean to go exercise? I don't do all that


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


>



Never seemed to bother you before... 






































  :runsandhides: Ok, I will stop now


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Never seemed to bother you before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :runsandhides: Ok, I will stop now





Did you African kiss WarNutz too?


----------



## warneckutz

somdfunguy said:


> Did you African kiss WarNutz too?





Who hasn't?!?!?!?!


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Did you African kiss WarNutz too?





warneckutz said:


> Who hasn't?!?!?!?!



I don't know what that is.


----------



## ArkRescue

*Red Robin Jim Day*

Red Robin Jim Day

"Jim Day is BACK! On Dec. 4th, we’re giving *EVERY person with the first name of Jim* a FREE Sweet Jim Beam® Bacon Swiss Burger just for being named Jim. This year, *we’ll also share the burger love with those who live on James Street!*"

Red Robin Jim Day | Facebook

So if Jennifer shows up at RR on Jim day, she can meet the Jim of her dreams, fall in love, get married and J & J may live happily ever after .....


----------



## thurley42

ArkRescue said:


> Red Robin Jim Day
> 
> "Jim Day is BACK! On Dec. 4th, we’re giving *EVERY person with the first name of Jim* a FREE Sweet Jim Beam® Bacon Swiss Burger just for being named Jim. This year, *we’ll also share the burger love with those who live on James Street!*"
> 
> Red Robin Jim Day | Facebook
> 
> So if Jennifer shows up at RR on Jim day, she can meet the Jim of her dreams, fall in love, get married and J & J may live happily ever after .....



Man that's my birthday and I'm going there for my free bday burger. Now I'm gonna have a bunch a Jim's surrounding me.


----------



## ArkRescue

thurley42 said:


> Man that's my birthday and I'm going there for my free bday burger. Now I'm gonna have a bunch a Jim's surrounding me.



Be sure to take a few children with you, don't have any?   borrow a few .... then put a sign on your table that says:  I sure could use a sugar packet with Jennifer attached to it <G>.


----------



## withrespect

I went to lunch yesterday with two coworkers (one being Reighvin)... He threw a sugar packet at me 


Other coworker didn't get it.  She didn't laugh.


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> I went to lunch yesterday with two coworkers (one being Reighvin)... He threw a sugar packet at me
> 
> 
> Other coworker didn't get it.  She didn't laugh.



Now that I know about the sugar packets, it made the fact I gave her a ziplock full of them to her last week all the more awkward.


----------



## thurley42

ArkRescue said:


> Be sure to take a few children with you, don't have any?   borrow a few .... then put a sign on your table that says:  I sure could use a sugar packet with Jennifer attached to it <G>.



Lol I'm happily taken with no children. I just want my royal robin!


----------



## withrespect

thurley42 said:


> Lol I'm happily taken with no children. I just want my *royal robin*!


----------



## slotpuppy

The thread that wont die.  <----splenda packets today


----------



## Reighvin

I was doing Toys for Tots last weekend at KMart and Walmart, and ended up with a sugar packet in my collection bucket. No phone number though. :-(


----------



## RoseRed

Reighvin said:


> I was doing Toys for Tots last weekend at KMart and Walmart, and ended up with a sugar packet in my collection bucket. No phone number though. :-(



Did you check it under a black light?


----------



## Reighvin

Damn it! Never thought of that! And now it is gone. :-(


----------



## DooDoo1402

....


----------



## withrespect

Anyone been given any sugar packets lately?    I had a bad day and need a story.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> Anyone been given any sugar packets lately?    I had a bad day and need a story.



No, today's just the start of a stressful week.  I sure wouldn't mind gettin some sugar...   


WR, Sorry to hear you're having a bad day


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> No, today's just the start of a stressful week.  I *sure wouldn't mind gettin some sugar...  *
> 
> 
> WR, Sorry to hear you're having a bad day



Here...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Actually.... better yet... 
	

		
			
		

		
	





World is getting ready to end... might as well go out with a bang... YW


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> Here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91378
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.... better yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91379
> 
> 
> 
> World is getting ready to end... might as well go out with a bang... YW



Thanks WR!  



Just got lots of sugar from a  forumite!!!
Don't tell her husband.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Anyone been given any sugar packets lately?    I had a bad day and need a story.



I had a dream (no sugar packets involved), but I was driving my car with the wife and the GPS took us into this town in the midlle of some mountains. There was a road in but no way out. So we started asking locals for help getting out. A lady who lived in a house with a bear and a tiger (both were nice and let you pet them), tried to helps us. I woke up before I found out if we made it out of the town.


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> Anyone been given any sugar packets lately?    I had a bad day and need a story.



I know the feeling. Nothing like being told to F** Off while you go home for the day.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> I know the feeling. Nothing like being told to F** Off while you go home for the day.


----------



## Salvador

Reighvin said:


> I know the feeling. Nothing like being told to F** Off while you go home for the day.





withrespect said:


> I never said #### off.    You pissed me off.  Way to bring it up again and in public.    Hooray for passive aggressiveness


----------



## desertrat

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> No, today's just the start of a stressful week.  I sure wouldn't mind gettin some sugar...
> 
> 
> WR, Sorry to hear you're having a bad day



Over 1K posts about a little note?


----------



## desertrat

slotpuppy said:


> I had a dream (no sugar packets involved), but I was driving my car with the wife and the GPS took us into this town in the midlle of some mountains. There was a road in but no way out. So we started asking locals for help getting out. A lady who lived in a house with a bear and a tiger (both were nice and let you pet them), tried to helps us. I woke up before I found out if we made it out of the town.



Weird, same dream, you didn't make it. Sorry.


----------



## FED_UP

desertrat said:


> Over 1K posts about a little note?



But this little note left a lot of unanswered questions. Like what was Jenns intention, was it to find a husband or a one night stand, was she hot. 

This jesture of a sugar packet has inspired many people lives to the fact that there is hope in something so small. Its just so inspirational. Think about now how so many women are now walking around with sugar packets.     Jenn is an icon.


----------



## Reighvin

Salvador said:


>



Move along.....nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## slotpuppy

desertrat said:


> Weird, same dream, you didn't make it. Sorry.



You could have helped me but didnt???   


Someone is on iggy now.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> You could have helped me but didnt???
> 
> 
> Someone is on iggy now.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I had a dream (no sugar packets involved), but I was driving my car with the wife and the GPS took us into this town in the midlle of some mountains. There was a road in but no way out. So we started asking locals for help getting out. A lady who lived in a house with a bear and a tiger (both were nice and let you pet them), tried to helps us. I woke up before I found out if we made it out of the town.


 
You're pregnant!


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> You're pregnant!



 Hush woman, I dont know who the father is yet


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Hush woman, I dont know who the father is yet



Whore. 

If you would stop giving sugar packets out to every Tom, Dick, and Harry this sort of thing wouldn't happen.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Whore.
> 
> If you would stop giving sugar packets out to every Tom, Dick, and Harry this sort of thing wouldn't happen.



I think it was Dick that caused the pregnancy.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> I think it was Dick that caused the pregnancy.



This tread has been reported.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> This tread has been reported.






..... we should all go and get some sugar on friday!!


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> ..... we should all go and get some sugar on friday!!



Only if I can bring my two kids and husband.   In which case I would need help distracting all of them while I hand out sugar packets to innocent bystanders.


----------



## TPD

I just wanted to say happy birthday to Jennifer - she is 37 today!


----------



## withrespect




----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


>



you know, she may show up there this week looking for a New Year's Party date?


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> you know, she may show up there this week looking for a New Year's Party date?



Calling all married men with children... I repeat, married men with children...


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> Calling all married men with children... I repeat, married men with children...



You called? ;-)


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> You called? ;-)



Yes, Jennifer likes married men who have children with them. 

Good luck and such


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> Yes, Jennifer likes married men who have children with them.
> 
> Good luck and such



Oh, children WITH them. Yeah, all my ex's have the children with them. Darn.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Oh, children WITH them. Yeah, all my ex's have the children with them. Darn.



 Thanks for playing.


----------



## slotpuppy

This poor woman works for a hamburger joint all day and for a change of pace she tries to find a hot dog for her buns and everyone just picks on her. Shame on you people.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> This poor woman works for a hamburger joint all day and for a change of pace she tries to find a hot dog for her buns and everyone just picks on her. Shame on you people.


----------



## Reighvin

slotpuppy said:


> This poor woman works for a hamburger joint all day and for a change of pace she tries to find a hot dog for her buns and everyone just picks on her. Shame on you people.



If she is down for a little cocktail weenie appateizer, then I'm her man!


----------



## slotpuppy

Reighvin said:


> If she is down for a little cocktail weenie appateizer, then I'm her man!



Its worth a shot, she might even put some sugar on the weenie.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> This poor woman *works for a hamburger *joint all day and for a change of pace she tries to find a hot dog for her buns and everyone just picks on her. Shame on you people.



1029 posts, and I never got the impression she works there.

< slacking


----------



## Reighvin

SoMDGirl42 said:


> 1029 posts, and I never got the impression she works there.
> 
> < slacking



Good point. But I'm willling to take my chances.


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> 1029 posts, and I never got the impression she works there.
> 
> < slacking



I didn't get that impression either. :shrug:  I thought she was a customer...


----------



## withrespect

libby said:


> Today at RR, *a lady who was eating with her daughter, *evidently 'noticed' a man eating with his two daughters.  As he was leaving she stopped him, told him he dropped something, and passed him a sugar packet with her name and phone number.
> So that there are no hard feelings, I am here to say that that man has six more children and was just having Daddy time with his two littlest girls.  Don't take offense when he doesn't call.  I'm sure you are lovely.
> 
> The Mrs.


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> 1029 posts, and I never got the impression she works there.
> 
> < slacking



So, she still wanted a hot dog for her buns, or maybe she needs a man for her canoe.







I think she works at 5 guys.


----------



## Reighvin

slotpuppy said:


> So, she still wanted a hot dog for her buns, or maybe she needs a man for her canoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she works at 5 guys.



I really wouldn't care where she works if I thought I had a chance.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> I really wouldn't care where she works if I thought I had a chance.



Aren't you married?


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> Aren't you married?



Exactly, so that means I don't get any anymore.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Exactly, so that means I don't get any anymore.



 shhh....shhh....come to wr...


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> shhh....shhh....come to wr...



LOL


----------



## slotpuppy

Reighvin said:


> Exactly, so that means I don't get any anymore.



Shower and a bar of soap.


----------



## struggler44

slotpuppy said:


> Shower and a bar of soap.



It's my dick, I'll wash it any way I want to ....


----------



## withrespect

struggler44 said:


> It's my dick, I'll wash it any way I want to ....



Language!!!


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> Language!!!



It wasn't Socki!


----------



## withrespect

I'm hungry


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I'm hungry



I'm Slot, nice to meet you


----------



## Kris10

I hope Jennifer found the right cup of tea for her sugar packet


----------



## Reighvin

Kris10 said:


> I hope Jennifer found the right cup of tea for her sugar packet



Booooo!


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Booooo!


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> I hope Jennifer found the right cup of tea for her sugar packet



:groan:


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> :groan:






I thought it was a cute joke


----------



## BernieP

Kris10 said:


> I hope Jennifer found the right cup of tea for her sugar packet



I hear she likes her men like she likes her coffee, hot, dark and strong.


----------



## Reighvin

BernieP said:


> I hear she likes her men like she likes her coffee, hot, dark and strong.



That's amazing, because I like my women how I like my coffee! 

Ground up and in the freezer.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> That's amazing, because I like my women how I like my coffee!
> 
> Ground up and in the freezer.



  What the hell, man!


----------



## RoseRed

Reighvin said:


> That's amazing, because I like my women how I like my coffee!
> 
> Ground up and in the freezer.


----------



## BernieP

withrespect said:


> What the hell, man!



I like my women like I like my coffee...



> *I like my women like I like my coffee... *
> 
> I like my coffee like I like my women...
> 
> 1. Hot
> 2. Strong
> 3. Black
> 3. Creamed
> 4. Extra Large
> 5. Colombian
> 6. Cold and Bitter
> 7. Strapped to the side of a donkey
> *8. Ground up and in the freezer*
> Anyone got more?



I take it black... - YouTube?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0">

epic fail on the YouTube clip from Airplane
I take it black... - YouTube


----------



## somdfunguy

Hmmm, what if you like civet coffee?


----------



## slotpuppy

Reighvin said:


> That's amazing, because I like my women how I like my coffee!
> 
> Ground up and in the freezer.



Can I introduce you to my ex-wife?


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Can I introduce you to my ex-wife?



 


Slot, you freakin crack me up!


----------



## withrespect

Slow night on the forums, yes?


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> Slow night on the forums, yes?




Slow night all around.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Slow night all around.



I am thinking about making some soup.


----------



## LuckyMe143

I'm getting my arse kicked in Wii golf by my kids


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm getting my arse kicked in Wii golf by my kids


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> I am thinking about making some soup.



By yourself, or is your man going to help you out?


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> By yourself, or is your man going to help you out?



I decided I am too lazy... I will just make it tomorrow.


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> I decided I am too lazy... I will just make it tomorrow.



Care to share the recipe with me for your soup? If you ever have the time, I would love for you to show me how you make your soup. 

Way to jump this thread off track! LOL


----------



## withrespect

I plan on trying these:

http://forums.somd.com/health-nutrition/262167-i-want-make-soup.html

I will let you have some


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


>



Thanks. I know it shouldn't matter who wins as long as your having fun but damn can I just win 1 time...lol


----------



## withrespect

Do you ever get the feeling you're being ignored and it's like your emotions are being perpetually shaken to shiit? I do. 

I am having a horrible day and I just feel like YELLING AT SOMEONE!! 

Damn medicine isn't doing it's damn job.  I am still a nutjob


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Do you ever get the feeling you're being ignored and it's like your emotions are being perpetually shaken to shiit? I do.
> 
> I am having a horrible day and I just feel like YELLING AT SOMEONE!!
> 
> Damn medicine isn't doing it's damn job.  I am still a nutjob



Did you say something, I had you on iggy.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Did you say something, I had you on iggy.



Don't make me go all crazy unstable biitch on you...


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Don't make me go all crazy unstable biitch on you...



 Hush up and get back to the kitchen and make some soup.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Hush up and get back to the kitchen and make some soup.



 


*:SLAM:*


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> *:SLAM:*



Can you make both of us some soup?


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> *:SLAM:*



Hey WR,


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Can you make both of us some soup?



You calling me a prostitute? 



SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Hey WR,



Hi lovie!!!


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> You calling me a prostitute?


 
He asked for soup, not an extra pillow


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> You calling me a prostitute?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi lovie!!!



Of course not! That means I would pay you. I was just wondering if you could make soup for both of us, at the same time. ;-)


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Reighvin said:


> Of course not! That means I would pay you. I was just wondering if you could make soup for both of us, at the same time. ;-)



I think I'll just watch how you two make soup before attempting to make anything.


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> He asked for soup, not an extra pillow






Reighvin said:


> Of course not! That means I would pay you. I was just wondering if you could make soup for both of us, at the same time. ;-)



Dinner is at 6


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I think I'll just watch how you two make soup before attempting to make anything.



  You freaking crack me up. 

You want to watch them make soup?  or me make both of them soup  


either way....


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> You freaking crack me up.
> 
> You want to watch them make soup?  or me make both of them soup
> 
> 
> either way....



hey, I'm just a spectator


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> hey, I'm just a spectator


----------



## Reighvin

SoMDGirl42 said:


> hey, I'm just a spectator



Can you operate the video camera for us then?

(ducks and runs)


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Can you operate the video camera for us then?
> 
> (ducks and runs)





I only agree to be on camera if my face is not in the shot... my stretchmarks and tattoos are airbrushed out and I am compensated $4.6M per copy sold.


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> I only agree to be on camera if my face is not in the shot... my stretchmarks and tattoos are airbrushed out and I am compensated $4.6M per copy sold.



Well since I just plan to distribute it for free on the internet, it sounds like a done deal.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Well since I just plan to distribute it for free on the internet, it sounds like a done deal.



No free streaming. You want another contract, ask another girl.


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> No free streaming. You want another contract, ask another girl.



Wasn't going to stream it. Was going to offer it for download silly. But if you have another girl in mind.............


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Wasn't going to stream it. Was going to offer it for download silly. But if you have another girl in mind.............



PM VenusDoom


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> PM VenusDoom



WR and Venus, now thats hot


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> WR and Venus, now thats hot


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Glad to see that I'm not the only one around here who's mind falls into the gutter.


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Glad to see that I'm not the only one around here who's mind falls into the gutter.



Are you kidding me?   The whole forum is one GIANT gutter.


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Glad to see that I'm not the only one around here who's mind falls into the gutter.



I have not had a dirty thought since my last post in this thread at 10:54 am this morning.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

slotpuppy said:


> I have not had a dirty thought since my last post in this thread at 10:54 am this morning.




Can't say that.  As most of you know, my mind is always fallin into the gutter.


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Can't say that.  As most of you know, my mind is always fallin into the gutter.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


>



Thanx babe.
 


BTW WR, 
Nice avatar! So, is that your superhero alter-ego?


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Thanx babe.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW WR,
> Nice avatar! So, is that your superhero alter-ego?



Friend sent the picture to me because of my grey streak.   Seemed fitting.


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Thanx babe.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW WR,
> Nice avatar! So, is that your superhero alter-ego?



Yea, Rogue sucked the life out of men, good superhero for WR.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Yea, Rogue sucked the life out of men, good superhero for WR.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Yea, Rogue sucked the life out of men, good superhero for WR.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

slotpuppy said:


> Yea, Rogue sucked the life out of men, good superhero for WR.



Ya know, sucking isn't always a bad thing.  

WR has a very lucky husband...


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Ya know, sucking isn't always a bad thing.
> 
> WR has a very lucky husband...



  Am I the socki when socki isnt around or something?


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> Am I the socki when socki isnt around or something?



Nah, just me jokin around like usual. 
fun and games - no harm intended


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Nah, just me jokin around like usual.
> fun and games - no harm intended


----------



## withrespect

I am so bored.  Someone entertain me


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I am so bored.  Someone entertain me


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


>



Yeah, thanks.


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> I am so bored.  Someone entertain me



Hooray for Herpes!!!!


----------



## withrespect

Hank said:


> Hooray for Herpes!!!!




WHAT

THE

HELL

IS

WRONG

WITH

YOU


----------



## slotpuppy

Hank said:


> Hooray for Herpes!!!!


----------



## withrespect




----------



## Hank

Damn! I was hoping the herpes would kill the thread but I forgot that herpes is the gift that keeps giving!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> View attachment 91587



I'm sorry but I'm not into being in a tub with 2 other guys that are rub-a-dub-dubin.  No no no.  Ain't gonna happen to me.


----------



## ArkRescue

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not into being in a tub with 2 other guys that are rub-a-dub-dubin.  No no no.  Ain't gonna happen to me.



Really? Why not? Maybe it was a water saving measure way back when?  Lol


----------



## Reighvin

ArkRescue said:


> Really? Why not? Maybe it was a water saving measure way back when?  Lol



I would, depending on who the other guys were.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> I would, depending on who the other guys were.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> PM VenusDoom





slotpuppy said:


> WR and Venus, now thats hot


Indeed


slotpuppy said:


> Yea, Rogue sucked the life out of men, good superhero for WR.


Bahahahahaha


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> Indeed
> 
> Bahahahahaha



Shut up, Warnutz  Or I'll suck the life out of you too!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> Shut up, Warnutz  Or I'll suck the life out of you too!





I think he'd probably enjoy that!


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Shut up, Warnutz  Or I'll suck the life out of you too!



 Screw warnutz, let me go first.


----------



## FED_UP

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I think he'd probably enjoy that!



I call next in line but I don't want my life taken.


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I think he'd probably enjoy that!






slotpuppy said:


> Screw warnutz, let me go first.






FED_UP said:


> I call next in line but I don't want my life take.


----------



## somdfunguy

Do I know who slotpuppy is?


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> Do I know who slotpuppy is?



I dont know, we probablly have mutual friends on FB from the forums.


----------



## withrespect

Just posting to annoy someone and make their phone go off.  

Carry On...


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> Just posting to annoy someone and make their phone go off.
> 
> Carry On...



How does a phone go off when you post?


----------



## withrespect

Hank said:


> How does a phone go off when you post?



Not really sure... Just does.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> Just posting to annoy someone and make their phone go off.
> 
> Carry On...



What if someone wrecked their car checking the phone because of your prank.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> What if someone wrecked their car checking the phone because of your prank.



Shouldn't be worried about your phone while operating a motor vehicle.


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> Not really sure... Just does.



TapaTalk?


----------



## withrespect

Hank said:


> TapaTalk?



Seriously, I don't know.    You know I don't do technology 

What's wrong with you?


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> Shouldn't be worried about your phone while operating a motor vehicle.



It's crazy how many people I stop next too or pass and they are texting, mostly women.     Between the ages of 16-30.


----------



## ItalianScallion

withrespect said:


> What's wrong with you?


Here's the list of what's wrong with him:


----------



## Reighvin

ItalianScallion said:


> Here's the list of what's wrong with him:



And that's just the table of contents!


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> Seriously, I don't know.    You know I don't do technology
> 
> What's wrong with you?



Then you are missing out on a lot of good hot technology stuff in the bedroom.


----------



## Reighvin

FED_UP said:


> Then you are missing out on a lot of good hot technology stuff in the bedroom.



Nothing beats a good old fashioned sex swing in the bedroom.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Nothing beats a good old fashioned sex swing in the bedroom.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


>



2013 going to broaden your horizons.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> 2013 going to broaden your horizons.



My horizons are broad enough... I cracked the shower remember...


----------



## struggler44

withrespect said:


> My horizons are broad enough... I cracked the shower remember...


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> My horizons are broad enough... I cracked the shower remember...



It helps to open the shower door first before you get in that position.  

It's no use she is not paying attention to the safety precautions.


----------



## Reighvin

FED_UP said:


> It helps to open the shower door first before you get in that position.



And it helps to put those little rubber frogs on the tub bottom for traction. And sometimes the wall too.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> My horizons are broad enough... I cracked the shower remember...



Just make some shower babies with your husband


----------



## Reighvin

somdfunguy said:


> Just make some shower babies with your husband



Or bust out the detachable shower head, stick it on massage, and go to town.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> It helps to open the shower door first before you get in that position.
> 
> It's no use she is not paying attention to the safety precautions.





Reighvin said:


> And it helps to put those little rubber frogs on the tub bottom for traction. And sometimes the wall too.





somdfunguy said:


> Just make some shower babies with your husband



  All of you need to go get laid instead of thinking about me getting laid in the shower.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> All of you need to go get laid instead of thinking about me getting laid in the shower.



No way, I'm sick of making babies


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> All of you need to go get laid instead of thinking about me getting laid in the shower.



Some of us are in situations that don't allow that to happen. Thanks for bringing it up again.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Some of us are in situations that don't allow that to happen. Thanks for bringing it up again.



 Sorry darlin


----------



## Hank

ItalianScallion said:


> Here's the list of what's wrong with him:



_*Here ya go, Perv!!*_



Matt. 7:1 "Do not judge, or you too will be judged."

This is the verse so many use to try to shame Christians for discerning poor behavior, ethics, morals, and values: the "judge not lest ye be judged" verse. So many times people have emailed us saying "judge not lest you be judged" regarding our analysis reports which reveal to their parents the content of movies. Using only  Matt 7:1 is entirely incomplete. This verse is not speaking to not judging at all -- it is speaking to not judging unfairly or any other cheap and selfish way. Read the rest of the story ...

Matt 7:2-5 "For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged [if we judge with an evil heart or dark intent, His judgment of us will reflect it; if we judge nobly with honesty and justice, His judgment of us will reflect that, too], and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you [if we use extremes or exaggerations or other ignoble means, His judgment of us will reflect it and judging with fairness and compassion will garner likewise in His judgment of us]. Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother's eye [point out his sins, "minor" in Jesus' example here] and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye [our own sins, even and especially those we will not admit, magnified by our selective blindness]? How can you say to your brother, 'Let me take the speck out of your eye,' [tell him of his "minor" sins] when all the time there is a plank in your own eye [that there are greater or the same sins in our own lives which we do nothing about or think we are above]? You hypocrite* [pointing out the sins of others while by pretense thinking of ourselves as above sin], first take the plank out of your own eye [sincerely ask the Lord for forgiveness and learn and live the Truth and Light by His Word], and then you will see clearly [be in a righteous position] to remove the speck from your brother's eye [to judge and to help him out of his bondage to sin]." At Galilee, the Decapolis, Jerusalem, Judea and the region across the Jordan, Jesus was talking to the multitudes gathered there after hearing of His message and of His healings to beseech them to not become like the pharisees and hypocrites who think they are above sin.


----------



## Reighvin

hank said:


> _*here ya go, perv!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> matt. 7:1 "do not judge, or you too will be judged."
> 
> this is the verse so many use to try to shame christians for discerning poor behavior, ethics, morals, and values: The "judge not lest ye be judged" verse. So many times people have emailed us saying "judge not lest you be judged" regarding our analysis reports which reveal to their parents the content of movies. Using only  matt 7:1 is entirely incomplete. This verse is not speaking to not judging at all -- it is speaking to not judging unfairly or any other cheap and selfish way. Read the rest of the story ...
> 
> Matt 7:2-5 "for in the same way you judge others, you will be judged [if we judge with an evil heart or dark intent, his judgment of us will reflect it; if we judge nobly with honesty and justice, his judgment of us will reflect that, too], and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you [if we use extremes or exaggerations or other ignoble means, his judgment of us will reflect it and judging with fairness and compassion will garner likewise in his judgment of us]. Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother's eye [point out his sins, "minor" in jesus' example here] and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye [our own sins, even and especially those we will not admit, magnified by our selective blindness]? How can you say to your brother, 'let me take the speck out of your eye,' [tell him of his "minor" sins] when all the time there is a plank in your own eye [that there are greater or the same sins in our own lives which we do nothing about or think we are above]? You hypocrite* [pointing out the sins of others while by pretense thinking of ourselves as above sin], first take the plank out of your own eye [sincerely ask the lord for forgiveness and learn and live the truth and light by his word], and then you will see clearly [be in a righteous position] to remove the speck from your brother's eye [to judge and to help him out of his bondage to sin]." at galilee, the decapolis, jerusalem, judea and the region across the jordan, jesus was talking to the multitudes gathered there after hearing of his message and of his healings to beseech them to not become like the pharisees and hypocrites who think they are above sin.



tldr


----------



## withrespect

Hank said:


> _*Here ya go, Perv!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> Matt. 7:1 "Do not judge, or you too will be judged."
> 
> This is the verse so many use to try to shame Christians for discerning poor behavior, ethics, morals, and values: the "judge not lest ye be judged" verse. So many times people have emailed us saying "judge not lest you be judged" regarding our analysis reports which reveal to their parents the content of movies. Using only  Matt 7:1 is entirely incomplete. This verse is not speaking to not judging at all -- it is speaking to not judging unfairly or any other cheap and selfish way. Read the rest of the story ...
> 
> Matt 7:2-5 "For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged [if we judge with an evil heart or dark intent, His judgment of us will reflect it; if we judge nobly with honesty and justice, His judgment of us will reflect that, too], and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you [if we use extremes or exaggerations or other ignoble means, His judgment of us will reflect it and judging with fairness and compassion will garner likewise in His judgment of us]. Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother's eye [point out his sins, "minor" in Jesus' example here] and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye [our own sins, even and especially those we will not admit, magnified by our selective blindness]? How can you say to your brother, 'Let me take the speck out of your eye,' [tell him of his "minor" sins] when all the time there is a plank in your own eye [that there are greater or the same sins in our own lives which we do nothing about or think we are above]? You hypocrite* [pointing out the sins of others while by pretense thinking of ourselves as above sin], first take the plank out of your own eye [sincerely ask the Lord for forgiveness and learn and live the Truth and Light by His Word], and then you will see clearly [be in a righteous position] to remove the speck from your brother's eye [to judge and to help him out of his bondage to sin]." At Galilee, the Decapolis, Jerusalem, Judea and the region across the Jordan, Jesus was talking to the multitudes gathered there after hearing of His message and of His healings to beseech them to not become like the pharisees and hypocrites who think they are above sin.




 Too many words...


----------



## somdfunguy

Hank said:


> _*Here ya go, Perv!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> Matt. 7:1 "Do not judge, or you too will be judged."
> 
> This is the verse so many use to try to shame Christians for discerning poor behavior, ethics, morals, and values: the "judge not lest ye be judged" verse. So many times people have emailed us saying "judge not lest you be judged" regarding our analysis reports which reveal to their parents the content of movies. Using only  Matt 7:1 is entirely incomplete. This verse is not speaking to not judging at all -- it is speaking to not judging unfairly or any other cheap and selfish way. Read the rest of the story ...
> 
> Matt 7:2-5 "For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged [if we judge with an evil heart or dark intent, His judgment of us will reflect it; if we judge nobly with honesty and justice, His judgment of us will reflect that, too], and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you [if we use extremes or exaggerations or other ignoble means, His judgment of us will reflect it and judging with fairness and compassion will garner likewise in His judgment of us]. Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother's eye [point out his sins, "minor" in Jesus' example here] and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye [our own sins, even and especially those we will not admit, magnified by our selective blindness]? How can you say to your brother, 'Let me take the speck out of your eye,' [tell him of his "minor" sins] when all the time there is a plank in your own eye [that there are greater or the same sins in our own lives which we do nothing about or think we are above]? You hypocrite* [pointing out the sins of others while by pretense thinking of ourselves as above sin], first take the plank out of your own eye [sincerely ask the Lord for forgiveness and learn and live the Truth and Light by His Word], and then you will see clearly [be in a righteous position] to remove the speck from your brother's eye [to judge and to help him out of his bondage to sin]." At Galilee, the Decapolis, Jerusalem, Judea and the region across the Jordan, Jesus was talking to the multitudes gathered there after hearing of His message and of His healings to beseech them to not become like the pharisees and hypocrites who think they are above sin.



Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> All of you need to go get laid instead of thinking about me getting laid in the shower.



View attachment 91607


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 91607



lol What does that have to do with shower sex?


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> lol What does that have to do with shower sex?



ForumRunner for the alerts?


----------



## withrespect

Hank said:


> ForumRunner for the alerts?



I don't know...   It's not my phone that goes off.


----------



## somdfunguy

What kind of life must you live to have alerts SOMD


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> I don't know...   It's not my phone that goes off.



Is it in the control panel of the flux capacitor?


----------



## withrespect

Hank said:


> Είναι στον πίνακα ελέγχου της ροής πυκνωτή?



.... Yes... I mean... no... I mean... HUH?!


----------



## Reighvin

somdfunguy said:


> What kind of life must you live to have alerts SOMD



A very lonely and boring one, thanks.


----------



## LuckyMe143

I'm so craving their onions rings .


----------



## Hank

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm so craving their onions rings .



Ruddy Duck onion rings are better...


----------



## somdfunguy

Hank said:


> Ruddy Duck onion rings are better...



Plus nicer #####es to look at


----------



## LuckyMe143

somdfunguy said:


> Plus nicer #####es to look at



I have never been there but every time I go to Baltimore to visit my inlaws my kids always say that want to eat the duck...lol


----------



## ItalianScallion

withrespect said:


> Too many words...


He's Nonnoboy Jr...


Hank said:


> _*Here ya go, Perv!!*_


Perv?  This from the king himself???  Don't hold it in; let it all out. It's good therapy for ya.


----------



## Hank

ItalianScallion said:


> He's Nonnoboy Jr...
> 
> Perv?  This from the king himself???  Don't hold it in; let it all out. It's good therapy for ya.



I'm not the one giving out magical hugs to unwanted victims, dude!


----------



## slotpuppy

Hank said:


> I'm not the one giving out magical hugs to unwanted victims, dude!



Boner hugs.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Hank said:


> I'm not the one giving out magical hugs to unwanted victims, dude!


That's because even if you had a steak around your neck even a dog wouldn't hug you. You're still a perv and mental but I'm here for you. Air out your mindless drivel if you must.


----------



## withrespect

ItalianScallion said:


> That's because even if you had a steak around your neck no one would hug you. You're still a perv and mental but I'm here for you. Air out your mindless drivel if you must.



no one seems to mind that Socki and I are perverts.  :doublestandard:


Quit being so hard on each other.


----------



## Moved_south

withrespect said:


> no one seems to mind that Socki and I are perverts.  :doublestandard:
> 
> 
> *Quit being so hard on each other*.


----------



## slotpuppy

Moved_south said:


>



 Moved south last played 6 days ago. Your on iggy now.


----------



## Hank

slotpuppy said:


> Moved south last played 6 days ago. Your on iggy now.



you're


----------



## Moved_south

slotpuppy said:


> Moved south last played 6 days ago. Your on iggy now.



I've been busy..... holidays and all.... I'll go play now ya big baby.  You just want to kick my a$$ again!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

Moved_south said:


> I've been busy..... holidays and all.... I'll go play now ya big baby.  You just want to kick my a$$ again!!!



And I suck at spelling.


----------



## Moved_south

slotpuppy said:


> And I suck at spelling.



Me too.... not an excuse for how badly I suck at that stupid game.....


----------



## Hank

Reighvin said:


> A very lonely and boring one, thanks.



alert alert alert


----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )



			
				Reighvin said:
			
		

> somdfunguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of life must you live to have alerts SOMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very lonely and boring one, thanks.
Click to expand...


SOMD can have that afftect


----------



## Hank

somdfunguy said:


> Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )
> 
> 
> 
> SOMD can have that afftect



The alert didn't work 

My tits and ass aren't as nice as WR's though....


----------



## Reighvin

Hank said:


> The alert didn't work
> 
> My tits and ass aren't as nice as WR's though....



Oh, it worked. I just decided to ignore you.


----------



## Hank

Reighvin said:


> I just decided to ignore you.



Second time was the charm!


----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## withrespect

I can't sleep.... again.


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> I can't sleep.... again.



Me either!


----------



## withrespect

Hank said:


> Me either!


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> I can't sleep.... again.



Alerts going off?


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Alerts going off?



 

I don't get alerts on my phone!


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> I don't get alerts on my phone!



You don't have the spider sensor app? I figured of all people you would have it.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> You don't have the spider sensor app? I figured of all people you would have it.



I got rid of my smartphone about a year ago.  It just confused me


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I got rid of my smartphone about a year ago.  It just confused me



oh no... you just didnt tell everyone that did ya???

:wr:


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> oh no... you just didnt tell everyone that did ya???
> 
> :wr:


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> I got rid of my smartphone about a year ago.  It just confused me



So many comments that could be made. It's like when I discovered Beta was a Jew.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I got rid of my smartphone about a year ago.  It just confused me



no comment


----------



## withrespect

:slam:


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> :slam:


----------



## Moved_south

withrespect said:


> :slam:



awww.....:wr:.....


----------



## withrespect

You know you are congested when you blow your nose and water shoots out of your eye.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> You know you are congested when you blow your nose and water shoots out of your eye.



I was sick once and when I blew my nose, water shot out of my butt.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> You know you are congested when you blow your nose and water shoots out of your eye.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> I was sick once and when I blew my nose, water shot out of my butt.



  I would rather have a runny nose than a runny ass.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I would rather have a runny nose than a runny ass.



If you blow a runny nose, then wipe your ass, will that give you a runny ass?


----------



## Radiant1

slotpuppy said:


> I was sick once and when I blew my nose, water shot out of my butt.





withrespect said:


> I would rather have a runny nose than a runny ass.





slotpuppy said:


> If you blow a runny nose, then wipe your ass, will that give you a runny ass?



I think it's time for me to unsubscribe from this tread now.


----------



## Reighvin

I hate when I lose the ability to fart with confidence.


----------



## slotpuppy

Radiant1 said:


> I think it's time for me to unsubscribe from this tread now.



And miss all the fun, stay and play with us.


----------



## Moved_south

This tread has gone some very strange places.....


----------



## ArkRescue

Moved_south said:


> This tread has gone some very strange places.....



I was going to say exactly the same thing a few posts back.  Happy to see I wasn't the only one thinking that lol


----------



## slotpuppy

Moved_south said:


> This tread has gone some very strange places.....



Some people make strange posts, I am glad I am not one of them.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Some people make strange posts, I am glad I am not one of them.



Nor am I.   My posts are always intelligent, tasteful, and mild-mannered.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Nor am I.   My posts are always intelligent, tasteful, and mild-mannered.



Says the commuinist


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Says the *commuinist*



Hooked on phonics, brother-man...Hooked on phonics.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Hooked on phonics, brother-man...Hooked on phonics.



 At my age, for every one thing I learn, I forget two things. Just keep correcting me.


----------



## withrespect

I want to get the Florida Georgia Line CD....Are CDs still made?


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I want to get the Florida Georgia Line CD....Are CDs still made?



I have heard of the rapper florida, but I never heard of georgia line. Is he a rapper too? You could just buy them on I tunes and burn your own CD.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> I have heard of the rapper florida, but I never heard of georgia line. Is he a rapper too? You could just buy them on I tunes and burn your own CD.



They are country... I only listen to country.   :redneck:


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> I have heard of the rapper florida, but I never heard of georgia line. Is he a rapper too? You could just buy them on I tunes and burn your own CD.



I don't know how to use iTunes


----------



## withrespect

Save_a_Horse said:


> Cruise - Florida Georgia Line
> 
> there`s a link to buy it. knew u were kiddin though, but still a kewl 2n/vid.



 !!!!!!


----------



## withrespect

Save_a_Horse said:


> Cruise - Florida Georgia Line
> 
> there`s a link to buy it. knew u were kiddin though, but still a kewl 2n/vid.



Keeps making my screen freeze.


----------



## Pete

Chasey_Lane said:


> I go out w/out my husband quite often since he travels a lot.  It's never an issue and I've never heard any "rumors" while making friendly chat with friends.



Next time he is out of town call.


----------



## withrespect

3:00 in the morning seems to be my mind's favorite time to freak out about everything.  I start thinking about things I see on America's Most Wanted and then I am certain someone is going to try to break into my house so I have to get up and make sure the doors are locked.  

Then, I lay back down and think, "did I actually lock the door, or did I just think I locked it?"  So I have to get up again... 


I start thinking about the economy and what would happen if I was laid off...  

and then the thought of, "OMG did I drain the bathtub last night?!   That is a safety hazard for the kids... I need to go check... "


By this time, I am wide awake writing to you people ... I suck at life.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> 3:00 in the morning seems to be my mind's favorite time to freak out about everything.  I start thinking about things I see on America's Most Wanted and then I am certain someone is going to try to break into my house so I have to get up and make sure the doors are locked.
> 
> Then, I lay back down and think, "did I actually lock the door, or did I just think I locked it?"  So I have to get up again...
> 
> 
> I start thinking about the economy and what would happen if I was laid off...
> 
> and then the thought of, "OMG did I drain the bathtub last night?!   That is a safety hazard for the kids... I need to go check... "
> 
> 
> By this time, I am wide awake writing to you people ... I suck at life.



Which makes you a forum winner


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> Which makes you a crazy forum winner



:fixed:


----------



## withrespect

And I have put a run in two pairs of panty hose in 10 minutes.  I have no more and I am stuck at my desk at work with a run in my stocking. 

Son of a biitch


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> And I have put a run in two pairs of panty hose in 10 minutes.  I have no more and I am stuck at my desk at work with a run in my stocking.
> 
> Son of a biitch


----------



## somdfunguy

people still wear panty hose?


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> people still wear panty hose?



I do in the winter time and when I wear suits.


----------



## somdfunguy

do you have big shoulder pads like the late 80s?


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> do you have big shoulder pads like the late 80s?



  Hell no.


----------



## somdfunguy

Is it a dress suit or a pant suit?


----------



## unlisted

somdfunguy said:


> Is it a dress suit or a pant suit?


 
Zoot Suit


----------



## RoseRed

somdfunguy said:


> Is it a dress suit or a pant suit?



It's a polyester leisure suit.  Bright orange with green trim.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Is it a dress suit or a pant suit?



It's a sweater dress today.... 



RoseRed said:


> It's a polyester leisure suit.  Bright orange with green trim.



  Actually it is electric yellow with hot pink trim and lime-green panty hose


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> It's a sweater dress today....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is electric yellow with hot pink trim and lime-green panty hose



Sounds so Mimi-ish.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> And I have put a run in two pairs of panty hose in 10 minutes.  I have no more and I am stuck at my desk at work with a run in my stocking.
> 
> Son of a biitch



don't you just HATE that?!  Grrr ......


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> It's a sweater dress today....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is electric yellow with hot pink trim and lime-green panty hose



Im a fan of those


----------



## slotpuppy

I am glad when I wake up at 3 am, its cause I have to pee.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> I am glad when I wake up at 3 am, its cause I have to pee.



Must be nice.   I wake up because I can't stop thinking 

Mind is always racing


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Must be nice.   I wake up because I can't stop thinking
> 
> Mind is always racing



You know spiders hide under toilet seats, so you might want to check next time you pee at 3 am.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> You know spiders hide under toilet seats, so you might want to check next time you pee at 3 am.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


>


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> It's a sweater dress today....
> 
> 
> Actually it is electric yellow with hot pink trim and lime-green panty hose



Men like nice tight fitting sweater on a lady. Only if there is something to view.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> Men like nice tight fitting sweater on a lady. Only if there is something to view.



Sweater dress   

It wasn't super tight... it fit like .....a sweater dress


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> Sweater dress
> 
> It wasn't super tight... it fit like .....a sweater dress



My sweater dress fits me like a pig in a blanket...lol :/


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> My sweater dress fits me like a pig in a blanket...lol :/



  I am sure you look fab!


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> I am sure you look fab!



Thank you


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> My sweater dress fits me like a pig in a blanket...lol :/





stop it!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> stop it!!



 missed you yesterday.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> missed you yesterday.



   .... just had a few things to do...

thank god .. it looks like one of my cats used 1 of her lives...   think she dodged a foreign body ... and surgery!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> .... just had a few things to do...
> 
> thank god .. it looks like one of my cats used 1 of her lives...   think she dodged a foreign body ... and surgery!!


----------



## somdfunguy

LuckyMe143 said:


> My sweater dress fits me like a pig in a blanket...lol :/



mmm yummy


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> mmm yummy



How is the new house?


----------



## LuckyMe143

somdfunguy said:


> mmm yummy



Please don't eat me....


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> Please don't eat me....



  That's what she said....Never


----------



## ICit

red robin....... yuuummmmmmmm


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> red robin....... yuuummmmmmmm


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> That's what she said....Never



 snort


----------



## LuckyMe143

I don't know how to add 2 quotes to my reply


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> I don't know how to add 2 quotes to my reply



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------> 



See the quotation marks over there (and down).... click them on as many posts as you want and then hit reply.


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->
> 
> 
> 
> See the quotation marks over there (and down).... click them on as many posts as you want and then hit reply.



No I don't


----------



## LuckyMe143

LuckyMe143 said:


> No I don't



IcIt now...lol


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> IcIt now...lol



.......:snicker:

ICwhat you did there!!!


----------



## withrespect

luckyme143 said:


> no i don't


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> IcIt now...lol



I am never fast enough


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> .......:snicker:
> 
> ICwhat you did there!!!





LuckyMe143 said:


> IcIt now...lol



Woo hoo I did it!


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Woo hoo I did it!


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> I am never fast enough


----------



## slotpuppy




----------



## somdfunguy

New house is amazing.  I never thought I would live in a nicer house than the one in Texas but I was wrong.  I could not be happier. Beautiful, solid, and a great amount of craftsmanship was put into this house.  It is also very energy efficient.

Olivia runs around like crazy and is really enjoying sliding on the wood floors.  Her new thing is feeding the dogs cheerios. 

Everything is close by Costco, Sam's, Kroger (amazing grocery with wine bar, sushi bar, cheese bar, and all kinds of other stuff,) 5 movie theaters within 20 minutes, 5 malls within 30 minutes, and a Lowes and Home Depot.  No crappy strip malls after strip malls, traffic is not all trafficky, and while everything is close it isn't right in my back yard.


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> New house is amazing.  I never thought I would live in a nicer house than the one in Texas but I was wrong.  I could not be happier. Beautiful, solid, and a great amount of craftsmanship was put into this house.  It is also very energy efficient.
> 
> Olivia runs around like crazy and is really enjoying sliding on the wood floors.  Her new thing is feeding the dogs cheerios.
> 
> Everything is close by Costco, Sam's, Kroger (amazing grocery with wine bar, sushi bar, cheese bar, and all kinds of other stuff,) 5 movie theaters within 20 minutes, 5 malls within 30 minutes, and a Lowes and Home Depot.  No crappy strip malls after strip malls, traffic is not all trafficky, and while everything is close it isn't right in my back yard.



Nice place.


----------



## RoseRed

somdfunguy said:


> New house is amazing.  I never thought I would live in a nicer house than the one in Texas but I was wrong.  I could not be happier. Beautiful, solid, and a great amount of craftsmanship was put into this house.  It is also very energy efficient.
> 
> Olivia runs around like crazy and is really enjoying sliding on the wood floors.  Her new thing is feeding the dogs cheerios.
> 
> Everything is close by Costco, Sam's, Kroger (amazing grocery with wine bar, sushi bar, cheese bar, and all kinds of other stuff,) 5 movie theaters within 20 minutes, 5 malls within 30 minutes, and a Lowes and Home Depot.  No crappy strip malls after strip malls, traffic is not all trafficky, and while everything is close it isn't right in my back yard.



Beautiful home!


----------



## somdfunguy

slotpuppy said:


> Nice place.





RoseRed said:


> Beautiful home!



thanks!  the garage looks just like it too only in a miniature size. simply amazed by it.  while we took a loss on the house in MD we got a steal here in VA.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

somdfunguy said:


> New house is amazing.  I never thought I would live in a nicer house than the one in Texas but I was wrong.  I could not be happier. Beautiful, solid, and a great amount of craftsmanship was put into this house.  It is also very energy efficient.
> 
> Olivia runs around like crazy and is really enjoying sliding on the wood floors.  Her new thing is feeding the dogs cheerios.
> 
> Everything is close by Costco, Sam's, Kroger (amazing grocery with wine bar, sushi bar, cheese bar, and all kinds of other stuff,) 5 movie theaters within 20 minutes, 5 malls within 30 minutes, and a Lowes and Home Depot.  No crappy strip malls after strip malls, traffic is not all trafficky, and while everything is close it isn't right in my back yard.



Very nice.  Congrats! 
But the important question is......  Is there a RED ROBIN nearby?
(maybe Jennifer followed you there with her sugar packets)


----------



## withrespect

The person I planned on going to lunch with just bailed on me.  

So pissed.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> The person I planned on going to lunch with just bailed on me.
> 
> So pissed.



 Come to lunch with me, you can have half my bologna sandwich.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Come to lunch with me, you can have half my bologna sandwich.



At least somebody loves me.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> At least somebody loves me.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> At least somebody loves me.



 You can have some of my tater chips too.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> The person I planned on going to lunch with just bailed on me.
> 
> So pissed.



You could have gone to get a salad with me.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> The person I planned on going to lunch with just bailed on me.
> 
> So pissed.



Where ya goin?


----------



## withrespect

RoseRed said:


> You could have gone to get a salad with me.


 Damnit!!



SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Where ya goin?



I ended up going to River's Edge with my husband.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> Damnit!!
> 
> I ended up going to River's Edge with my husband.



I'm sure he was a much better lunch date than I.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Damnit!!
> 
> I ended up going to River's Edge with my husband.



Guess I am eating my bologna and tater chips by myself.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Guess I am eating my bologna and tater chips by myself.



Too many carbs 


But thank you.


----------



## ArkRescue

oh Jennifer ...... the chili chili cheeseburger is back .....


----------



## warneckutz

ArkRescue said:


> oh Jennifer ...... the chili chili cheeseburger is back .....


----------



## ICit

warneckutz said:


>





they do have grilled chicken


----------



## Pete

Slow down I am only on page 35


----------



## somdfunguy

warneckutz said:


>



how about a strawberry lime-aid and some tots?


----------



## ICit

Pete said:


> Slow down I am only on page 35



just skip to the end....


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> how about a strawberry lime-aid and some tots?



he would never stop at Sonic!!!!!   tots!!!


----------



## warneckutz

Pete said:


> Slow down I am only on page 35





somdfunguy said:


> how about a strawberry lime-aid and some tots?



Sounds good!


----------



## ICit

warneckutz said:


> Sounds good!



but you would never eat it...or drink it!!  

  i sent you a pm!!


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Too many carbs
> 
> 
> But thank you.



I eat the 98% fat free, 25 calories, .5g fat, 3g carbs per slice.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> The person I planned on going to lunch with just bailed on me.
> 
> So pissed.



You could have joined me for Grey Goose and lobster.


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> You could have joined me for Grey Goose and lobster.



what?  you got goosed by a lobster? LOL


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> what?  you got goosed by a lobster? LOL



Does not sound like fun the way you put it.


----------



## withrespect

Pete said:


> Slow down I am only on page 35



  The whole tread isn't about Red Robin.  This is the "covers-everything" tread for when you don't want to start a new tread but have something to say.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> The whole tread isn't about Red Robin. This is the "covers-everything" tread for when you don't want to start a new tread but have something to say.


 
Sorta like the old Cheater Cheater Pumpkin Eater thread ey?


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> The whole tread isn't about Red Robin.  This is the "covers-everything" tread for when you don't want to start a new tread but have something to say.



My pen ran out of ink so I got a new one.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> The whole tread isn't about Red Robin.  This is the "covers-everything" tread for when you don't want to start a new tread but have something to say.



I have nothing to say, I'm just bored


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I have nothing to say, I'm just bored



You could send me another pen incase my new one runs out of ink.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

slotpuppy said:


> You could send me another pen incase my new one runs out of ink.



Was walking by a boardwalk shirt shop a couple years back and saw a T-shirt there that said:

*MY
PEN IS
HUGE*

with a picture of a big pen.



EDIT:  Found a pic:


----------



## ICit

its hump day....

and i cant wait till the weekend!!!   I have some wonderful plans!!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> its hump day....
> 
> and i cant wait till the weekend!!!   I have some wonderful plans!!!!



They are not as wonderful since I can't be there.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> They are not as wonderful since I can't be there.



well.... 

how is this....    I will have another amazing weekend when i get to hang out with LuckyMe!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> well....
> 
> how is this....    I will have another amazing weekend when i get to hang out with LuckyMe!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> well....
> 
> how is this....    I will have another amazing weekend when i get to hang out with LuckyMe!!!



We should go to sweet frogs when they open up.


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> We should go to sweet frogs when they open up.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


>



you were not asked because SweetFrog has too many carbs


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> We should go to sweet frogs when they open up.



i like places where i can take the dogs...

we will see


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> you were not asked because SweetFrog has too many carbs



Damn it all to hell 


Carbs in desserts don't count.


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


>





somdfunguy said:


> you were not asked because SweetFrog has too many carbs



We can all go!  just order the kiddie size.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> i like places where i can take the dogs...
> 
> we will see


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> We can all go!  just order the kiddie size.



thats right...


and WR... you are ALWAYS welcome when we go anywhere!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> thats right...
> 
> 
> and WR... you are ALWAYS welcome when we go anywhere!!!


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> We can all go!  just order the kiddie size.





ICit said:


> thats right...
> 
> 
> and WR... you are ALWAYS welcome when we go anywhere!!!





LuckyMe143 said:


>


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


>



See you just burned 120 calories right there.


----------



## slotpuppy

Sweet frog will go right to your hips.


----------



## warneckutz

slotpuppy said:


> Sweet frog will go right to your hips.



Truth... went to one twice in a day down in OBX this past summer


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


> Sweet frog will go right to your hips.



I definitely don't need that.


----------



## slotpuppy

warneckutz said:


> Truth... went to one twice in a day down in OBX this past summer



They sell boiled chicken yogurt?


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

slotpuppy said:


> Sweet frog will go right to your hips.



An ex-GF of mine would always say "A moment on the lips, a lifetime on the hips"  

What fun is that?


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> An ex-GF of mine would always say "A moment on the lips, a lifetime on the hips"
> 
> What fun is that?



That when you  her and say "then get in the kitchen and cook me something healty!"


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

slotpuppy said:


> That when you  her and say "then get in the kitchen and cook me something healty!"



Notice I did say EX.
She was a little bit too much of a health conscience person.  Always given me a bad look if I ordered a greasy, juicy cheeseburger and fries or saying that I shouldn't drink beer.  I mean really, can't a guy enjoy a delicious burger and a cold beer every now and then. :shrug:

With her, it turned out that the pros didn't outweigh the cons.  At least it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## ICit

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Notice I did say EX.
> She was a little bit too much of a health conscience person.  Always given me a bad look if I ordered a greasy, juicy cheeseburger and fries or saying that I shouldn't drink beer.  I mean really, can't a guy enjoy a delicious burger and a cold beer every now and then. :shrug:
> 
> With her, it turned out that the pros didn't outweigh the cons.  At least it was fun while it lasted.



mmm fries..... thank gawd we are in the red robin thread....


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> mmm fries..... thank gawd we are in the red robin thread....



I have not had their onion rings in forever, I think a diet cheat night in comming up.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> mmm fries..... thank gawd we are in the red robin thread....



Hmmm, hey can I have my fries with sugar packets on the side?


----------



## ICit

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Hmmm, hey can I have my fries with sugar packets on the side?



maybe you should come out one night


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> maybe you should come out one night



I would come out too if the Meet & Greets were on Saturdays instead of Fridays.  Such is life.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I would come out too if the Meet & Greets were on Saturdays instead of Fridays.  Such is life.



 Sat would be eaisier for me and the old lady too.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> I would come out too if the Meet & Greets were on Saturdays instead of Fridays.  Such is life.



  babysits...


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I would come out too if the Meet & Greets were on Saturdays instead of Fridays.  Such is life.



:shrug:


then set one up!!!  at RED ROBIN!!!


----------



## itsbob

*It must be Spring..*

The Robins have returned to the Chuglow Commune.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> :shrug:
> 
> 
> then set one up!!!  at RED ROBIN!!!



Yum!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> maybe you should come out one night



Yeah, one of these days.   
As I've mentioned before, I've got some important obligations that take up my time on the weekends.  
And my work schedule keeps me overly busy.  Always keepin busy but not enough "gettin bizy" (if ya catch my drift)


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Yeah, one of these days.
> As I've mentioned before, I've got some important obligations that take up my time on the weekends.
> And my work schedule keeps me overly busy.  Always keepin busy but not enough "gettin bizy" (if ya catch my drift)



We could all just meet at your work and hang out.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

slotpuppy said:


> We could all just meet at your work and hang out.



Maybe I should become a bartender.


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Maybe I should become a bartender.



I would give you a $1.53 tip.


----------



## withrespect

I ate at Red Robin for dinner tonight 

Food was mediocre but my cup runneth over with sugar packets  

No numbers though


----------



## Moved_south

withrespect said:


> I ate at Red Robin for dinner tonight
> 
> Food was mediocre but my cup runneth over with sugar packets
> 
> No numbers though



So, whatdidja have???


----------



## withrespect

Moved_south said:


> So, whatdidja have???



I had the grilled chicken salad with the fried jalapenos around the plate... I forget what it's called.  

We also got riblets as an appetizer...


----------



## Moved_south

withrespect said:


> I had the grilled chicken salad with the fried jalapenos around the plate... I forget what it's called.
> 
> We also got riblets as an appetizer...



But only so-so.... I used to like RR. We don't have em down here....  I miss B&J's carry out and chipotle too.... :sigh:.  And Schezuan garden (KiKi makes a mean mai tai....). I think it is time for another visit back home!!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

Jennifer found love

This Is The Kind Of Message Restaurant Employees Should Be Leaving On Receipts


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Jennifer found love
> 
> This Is The Kind Of Message Restaurant Employees Should Be Leaving On Receipts



Like we are going to click on that and get zomboed


----------



## slotpuppy

Moved_south said:


> But only so-so.... I used to like RR. We don't have em down here....  I miss B&J's carry out and chipotle too.... :sigh:.  And Schezuan garden (KiKi makes a mean mai tai....). I think it is time for another visit back home!!!!



Another visit back home and you still wont stop in and see me.


----------



## Bay_Kat

somdfunguy said:


> Jennifer found love
> 
> This Is The Kind Of Message Restaurant Employees Should Be Leaving On Receipts



I saw that on TV, that was really sweet.

WR, it's safe and shouldn't you be out stockpiling pillows?


----------



## Moved_south

slotpuppy said:


> Another visit back home and you still wont stop in and see me.



Next time I come home I will come see you sweetie.... I will even drag the momma with me.


----------



## withrespect

Bay_Kat said:


> I saw that on TV, that was really sweet.
> 
> WR, it's safe and shouldn't you be out stockpiling pillows?



I bought four new pillows yesterday ... If I buy four every payday... it shouldnt take long for me to build up an adequate stash.  I can wrap them in saran wrap and then put them in one of those vacuum storage bags. 

I is so smort


----------



## slotpuppy

Moved_south said:


> Next time I come home I will come see you sweetie.... I will even drag the momma with me.



I remember hearing that before.


----------



## Moved_south

slotpuppy said:


> I remember hearing that before.



Yeah, whatever..... We were facing Sandy when I came home last time if you will remember  -- Mister Smart A$$


----------



## Bay_Kat

withrespect said:


> I bought four new pillows yesterday ... If I buy four every payday... it shouldnt take long for me to build up an adequate stash.  I can wrap them in saran wrap and then put them in one of those vacuum storage bags.
> 
> I is so smort



That would be hilarious if I didn't think you were serious about it.


----------



## withrespect

Bay_Kat said:


> That would be hilarious if I didn't think you were serious about it.



Dead serious, hon.


----------



## Moved_south

Bay_Kat said:


> That would be hilarious if I didn't think you were serious about it.



Still pretty hilarious.......  :wr:


----------



## slotpuppy

Moved_south said:


> Yeah, whatever..... We were facing Sandy when I came home last time if you will remember  -- Mister Smart A$$


----------



## slotpuppy

I have been poking some  womens this morning and some of them poked me back.


----------



## beamher

I stopped at a store last night and saw another customer wearing a Jennifer nametag; started laughing because the first thing I thought about was this thread.  Are her arms "painted"??


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I have been poking some  womens this morning and some of them poked me back.



.....


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> .....



If you were my FB friend I would poke you too.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> If you were my FB friend I would poke you too.



......  WR knows me....


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> ......  WR knows me....


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> ......  WR knows me....



I am friends with WR and I poked her this morning.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


>



oh... we need to schedule a date

... Jan 26... I will take you close to the PA line....  

bring money....  and we will have a blast!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> oh... we need to schedule a date
> 
> ... Jan 26... I will take you close to the PA line....
> 
> bring money....  and we will have a blast!!



m


----------



## slotpuppy

1425


----------



## withrespect

There is $96.00 less in my paycheck than normal.  

I am kind of annoyed by it.


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> There is $96.00 less in my paycheck than normal.
> 
> I am kind of annoyed by it.



If you add in my new health insurance rate that went up $150 and this stupid tax increase hobby's check is short about $230


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> If you add in my new health insurance rate that went up $150 and this stupid tax increase hobby's check is short about $230



My husbands is $100.00 less as well.  Mother####er!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> My husbands is $100.00 less as well.  Mother####er!!



Its bs! Oh congress made sure they budgeted so they got their nice pay raise.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> oh... we need to schedule a date
> 
> ... Jan 26... I will take you close to the PA line....
> 
> bring money....  and we will have a blast!!



I cant   The government and health insurance company took all my extra $$.


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> My husbands is $100.00 less as well.  Mother####er!!



Mine went up $72 dollars! Score!


----------



## warneckutz

This is depressing... =/


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Mine went up $72 dollars! Score!



Can't even be mad at you.  At least you are serving your country and have devoted 20 years of your life for that small increase.  

Semper Fi... and Oorah... and such.


----------



## somdfunguy

checks should never have gone up in the first place.  obama's 2% tax cut 2 years ago was the wrong move.


----------



## withrespect

The grey streak is gone 


I don't look like a cougar or comic book character anymore


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> The grey streak is gone
> 
> 
> I don't look like a cougar or comic book character anymore



What number?


----------



## withrespect

RoseRed said:


> What number?



huh?


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> The grey streak is gone
> 
> 
> I don't look like a cougar or comic book character anymore



At least it was a damn sexy comic book character.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> At least it was a damn sexy comic book character.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> huh?



Oh Dear...


----------



## struggler44

RoseRed said:


> Oh Dear...


----------



## withrespect

struggler44 said:


>





What does it mean?


----------



## mamatutu

withrespect said:


> What does it mean?



OMG, wr, I love your new avatar.  You are a hoot and a half!


----------



## withrespect

mamatutu said:


> OMG, wr, I love your new avatar.  You are a hoot and a half!





  I thought it was fitting.


----------



## slotpuppy

I was sitting in my man cave this weekend, nobody else was home. All three dogs were asleep on the floor, cat was alseep on the couch, when I heard someone walking in my living room. Went out there, nobody around, all the animals still asleep. My house is haunted.


----------



## rich70

slotpuppy said:


> I was sitting in my man cave this weekend, nobody else was home. All three dogs were asleep on the floor, cat was alseep on the couch, when I heard someone walking in my living room. Went out there, nobody around, all the animals still asleep. My house is haunted.



I'll bring over my ghost hunting equipment!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

rich70 said:


> I'll bring over my ghost hunting equipment!!!!



But Jason and Grant wont be with you!


----------



## rich70

slotpuppy said:


> But Jason and Grant wont be with you!



It's ok. I'll bring Venkman, Stanz and Spengler. And maybe even Winston!!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Reighvin said:


> withrespect said:
> 
> 
> 
> The grey streak is gone
> 
> I don't look like a cougar or comic book character anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it was a damn sexy comic book character.
Click to expand...


WR,
At least you know when you get older, you can pull off the sexy cougar/super hero look.   

So what color did you dye it?


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> WR,
> At least you know when you get older, you can pull off the sexy cougar/super hero look.
> 
> So what color did you dye it?



Dark brown... but it is still not as dark as my natural color.    damn stubborn grey hair.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> damn stubborn grey hair.


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


>



Shut up, Warnutz.  

Not all of us can be as beautiful and baby-faced as you.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> Shut up, Warnutz.
> 
> Not all of us can be as beautiful and baby-faced as you.





It's not easy, it's my cross to bear...


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> It's not easy, it's my cross to bear...



:groan:


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Dark brown... but it is still not as dark as my natural color.    damn stubborn grey hair.



carpet match the drapes


----------



## warneckutz

somdfunguy said:


> carpet match the drapes



  lawd


----------



## withrespect

I ordered these shoes and I am SO EXCITED!!! 

The husband says I already have them but the ones I have are totally different.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> carpet match the drapes



  I don't like carpet. I have hardwood floors.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I don't like carpet. I have hardwood floors.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> I don't like carpet. I have hardwood floors.


it is in need of refinishing huh


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> I ordered these shoes and I am SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> The husband says I already have them but the ones I have are totally different.
> 
> 
> View attachment 91864


 
If the shoe fits


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> If the shoe fits



Aren't they cute?!?!?!? 

I want them in red too.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> Aren't they cute?!?!?!?
> 
> I want them in red too.



VD Style.


----------



## ICit

warneckutz said:


> VD Style.






those shoes that WR posted are not tacky...


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> VD Style.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


>





they are not.....


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> those shoes that WR posted are not tacky...



 




 Thank you


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Aren't they cute?!?!?!?
> 
> I want them in red too.


 
They are indeed. I love shoes 



ICit said:


> those shoes that WR posted are not tacky...


 
I think she had some really cute shoes :shrug: I mean, I did see a few pictures of more than questionable choices but hey, to each their own. For instance, Crocs...


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> They are indeed. I love shoes
> 
> 
> 
> I think she had some really cute shoes :shrug: I mean, I did see a few pictures of more than questionable choices but hey, to each their own. For instance, Crocs...



TRUE....

crocs... I have some .. but they are only worn at and around the house...  seeing i go outside with the dogs all the time....  I will not ruin my Danskos by going outside with the dogs.

I didnt even wear the crocs at the vet...


----------



## slotpuppy

You ladies should order some of these, they are sexy.


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> TRUE....
> 
> crocs... I have some .. but they are only worn at and around the house... seeing i go outside with the dogs all the time.... I will not ruin my Danskos by going outside with the dogs.
> 
> *I didnt even wear the crocs at the vet...*


 
Hey now, you don't have to justify anything to me.....

I can see wearing them while doing yardwork. Well, maybe not cutting the grass, more like "gardening" or working int he flower bed 



Oh and I looked up "Danskos"................................


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> Hey now, you don't have to justify anything to me.....
> 
> I can see wearing them while doing yardwork. Well, maybe not cutting the grass, more like "gardening" or working int he flower bed
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I looked up "Danskos"................................



girl... those danskos are amazing... to be on your feet for over 12hrs... and on concrete...  those give the best support!!  

i had tried sneakers and after a few hours... you feet would hurt..  Danskos... nope.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> You ladies should order some of these, they are sexy.



 



Kris10 said:


> Hey now, you don't have to justify anything to me.....
> 
> I can see wearing them while doing yardwork. Well, maybe not cutting the grass, more like "gardening" or working int he flower bed
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I looked up "Danskos"................................


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> girl... those danskos are amazing... to be on your feet for over 12hrs... and on concrete... those give the best support!!
> 
> i had tried sneakers and after a few hours... you feet would hurt.. Danskos... nope.


 
What line of work are you in??


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> What line of work are you in??



My pt job is a vet tech at an ER hospital...(and shifts are 12+ hours)
i also have a full time job where i have to wear safety shoes there.


----------



## Moved_south

ICit said:


> girl... those danskos are amazing... to be on your feet for over 12hrs... and on concrete...  those give the best support!!
> 
> i had tried sneakers and after a few hours... you feet would hurt..  Danskos... nope.



I recently went back to my sneakers.... my danskos started hurting my feet after a few hours......


----------



## ICit

Moved_south said:


> I recently went back to my sneakers.... my danskos started hurting my feet after a few hours......



they say if they do that than you dont have the right size.

... it took a few days to break in one pair.... and over a week for another pair. 

I have three pairs so far and love them...


----------



## Moved_south

ICit said:


> they say if they do that than you dont have the right size.
> 
> ... it took a few days to break in one pair.... and over a week for another pair.
> 
> I have three pairs so far and love them...



I loved my old pair- got a different size this time upon the recommendation of the shoe store guy.... Sneakers get so ratty looking so fast. There is only so much hydrogen peroxide can do as for getting blood out of all the little crevices....  Will problably switch back and give them some more time but man, the aching feets!!!!


----------



## ICit

Moved_south said:


> I loved my old pair- got a different size this time upon the recommendation of the shoe store guy.... Sneakers get so ratty looking so fast. There is only so much hydrogen peroxide can do as for getting blood out of all the little crevices....  Will problably switch back and give them some more time but man, the aching feets!!!!



I would go back to the other size.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

RoseRed said:


> What number?


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

So Ladies.  I know some of you love your shoes.
How many pairs do you have?  Be honest.  
(and do you really need that many?)

As a guy I've got 5 pairs - 1. Formal Black shoes.  2. Formal Brown shoes.  3. Everyday, out and about sneakers.  4. Running shoes.  5. Sh!t kicker boots.  
I don't see the need for any others until the ones I have wear out.


----------



## ICit

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> So Ladies.  I know some of you love your shoes.
> How many pairs do you have?  Be honest.
> (and do you really need that many?)
> 
> As a guy I've got 5 pairs - 1. Formal Black shoes.  2. Formal Brown shoes.  3. Everyday, out and about sneakers.  4. Running shoes.  5. Sh!t kicker boots.
> I don't see the need for any others until the ones I have wear out.





i have more work boots and work shoes than anything....


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


>



I still don't get it.  



SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> So Ladies.  I know some of you love your shoes.
> How many pairs do you have?  Be honest.
> (and do you really need that many?)
> 
> As a guy I've got 5 pairs - 1. Formal Black shoes.  2. Formal Brown shoes.  3. Everyday, out and about sneakers.  4. Running shoes.  5. Sh!t kicker boots.
> I don't see the need for any others until the ones I have wear out.



35 or 40 pairs...


----------



## ArkRescue

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> So Ladies.  I know some of you love your shoes.
> How many pairs do you have?  Be honest.
> (and do you really need that many?)
> 
> As a guy I've got 5 pairs - 1. Formal Black shoes.  2. Formal Brown shoes.  3. Everyday, out and about sneakers.  4. Running shoes.  5. Sh!t kicker boots.
> I don't see the need for any others until the ones I have wear out.



Goodness, I have more than 5 pair just in FARM BOOTS !  Depends on the season, weather, and type of work I'm doing to determine which pair I wear.  I'm not telling any more as just typing it sounded excessive, so I deleted the rest of the details LOL


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> My pt job is a vet tech at an ER hospital...(and shifts are 12+ hours)
> i also have a full time job where i have to wear safety shoes there.


 
That's an insane schedule....but I'm thankful for people like you 



SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> How many pairs do you have? Be honest.
> (and do you really need that many?)


 
Honestly, I have no idea...maybe 30'ish. And yes, the answer to your 2nd question is definitely YES


----------



## ArkRescue

Kris10 said:


> That's an insane schedule....but I'm thankful for people like you
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have no idea...maybe 30'ish. And yes, the answer to your 2nd question is definitely YES



Yup that's how I feel too, and I think my total was in that range also lol


----------



## RareBreed

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> So Ladies.  I know some of you love your shoes.
> How many pairs do you have?  Be honest.
> (and do you really need that many?)
> 
> As a guy I've got 5 pairs - 1. Formal Black shoes.  2. Formal Brown shoes.  3. Everyday, out and about sneakers.  4. Running shoes.  5. Sh!t kicker boots.
> I don't see the need for any others until the ones I have wear out.



One pair for work, one pair of sneakers, one pair of flats, and one pair of boots for snowy weather. I wear the flats once a year to church and the boots even more rarely.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> 35 or 40 pairs...





Kris10 said:


> Honestly, I have no idea...maybe 30'ish. And yes, the answer to your 2nd question is definitely YES





ArkRescue said:


> Yup that's how I feel too, and I think my total was in that range also lol



Each of you say around 30-40 pairs.
Just wonderin, how many of those shoes are for a specific dress/outfit or 1-time wear and how many do you wear regularly?

I had an ex-GF that must've had 100 pairs of shoes.  Some she wore only 1 time and never again.  She was always looking to buy a new pair. I was like WTF?  Can't you just wear the black pumps that you already have?  Why do you have to buy a new pair of $100 pumps that look just like the ones you already have but with a slightly different design?  I'll never understand it.


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Each of you say around 30-40 pairs.
> Just wonderin, how many of those shoes are for a specific dress/outfit or 1-time wear and how many do you wear regularly?
> 
> I had an ex-GF that must've had 100 pairs of shoes.  Some she wore only 1 time and never again.  She was always looking to buy a new pair. I was like WTF?  Can't you just wear the black pumps that you already have?  Why do you have to buy a new pair of $100 pumps that look just like the ones you already have but with a slightly different design?  I'll never understand it.



I have 12 pair of black pumps (that I can count from memory).  They are different cuts and shapes which go with different outfits... but I have worn all of my shoes more than once.


----------



## Kris10

I don't have "one outfit" shoes but I do have shoes that I can only wear with certain colors or pants or something like that. As far as the black pumps go, I really have no explanation for our obsession with that :shrug:


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> I don't have "one outfit" shoes but I do have shoes that I can only wear with certain colors or pants or something like that. As far as the black pumps go, I really have no explanation for our obsession with that :shrug:



My explanation is that some of them are day shoes and some of them are evening shoes.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> My explanation is that some of them are day shoes and some of them are evening shoes.



What about the sex shoes?


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> What about the sex shoes?



The shoes come off before sex.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> The shoes come off before sex.



Some women has shoes they wear only for sex.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

slotpuppy said:


> What about the sex shoes?



Well, I didn't ask to break it down into specific categories but...  
Stripper Heels?
Hooker Boots?

How many of those do you have? :justkiddin:

I still don't think I'll ever understand the need to own so many shoes that look almost identical.  Don't get me wrong, I love seeing a woman in footwear that shows off her legs and other _ass_ets.  I just don't understand the need for women to own so many pairs.



withrespect said:


> The shoes come off before sex.



Not always.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> My explanation is that some of them are day shoes and some of them are evening shoes.


 
I'm using this! 



withrespect said:


> The shoes come off before sex.


 
Not all the time


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Kris10 said:


> Not all the time


----------



## somdfunguy

Since I just moved I know the answer for both my wife and I.  She has 76 pairs and I have 4.


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> Some women has shoes they wear only for sex.



I was in DSW looking for shoes in the clearance section in the back of the store one day.  Guy and his gal are also looking for shoes, shoes with very tall heels, so I commented on how hard those could be to walk in.  The guy pointed out that she won't be walking in them, they were for her to wear in bed he said.  I hoped the expression didn't show on my face but apparently it did and we all laughed.


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> I was in DSW looking for shoes in the clearance section in the back of the store one day.  Guy and his gal are also looking for shoes, shoes with very tall heels, so I commented on how hard those could be to walk in.  The guy pointed out that she won't be walking in them, they were for her to wear in bed he said.  I hoped the expression didn't show on my face but apparently it did and we all laughed.



That could have been my friends, they do that.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Since I just moved I know the answer for both my wife and I.  She has 76 pairs and I have 4.


----------



## withrespect

I just got the confirmation email that my shoes have shipped!! 

I am so freaking excited that I can hardly stand it.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> I just got the confirmation email that my shoes have shipped!!
> 
> I am so freaking excited that I can hardly stand it.



That's a good enough reason for a party


----------



## SoMDGirl42

I have ALOT of shoes. BUT, I have about 10-15 pair I wear regularly, at least 1 every two weeks. I don't think I have any that I've only worn once.  My problem is, I really don't like high heels. I like comfortable shoes. So I have high heels that I wear sometimes, but I'm forever in search of those perfect shoes. Ladies, you know what I'm talking about. The shoes that look good with anything, jeans, dressy, work, casual, and are the most comfortable thing you've ever put on your feet. I'm still looking for them  It will soon be time for a shoe clean out. I think I cleaned out about 25 pair last spring.


----------



## ICit

Hey arkie....

   PM or Email if you wanna hit the Shooting Range this weekend??   WE are going to a different range....  and the price is awesome!!!


  cant wait to fire mine for the first time..... 
  and may rent a few others ... think I will be looking at a new one soon


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> Hey arkie....
> 
> PM or Email if you wanna hit the Shooting Range this weekend??   WE are going to a different range....  and the price is awesome!!!
> 
> 
> cant wait to fire mine for the first time.....
> and may rent a few others ... think I will be looking at a new one soon



I need to pick up a 22 for small predator management.  I'll shoot you (lol) an email ...


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> I need to pick up a 22 for small predator management.  I'll shoot you (lol) an email ...





this is the time I wish i had a 22 as well..... I will have   if I shoot mine all day.....

shoot!!!  LOL


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> this is the time I wish i had a 22 as well..... I will have   if I shoot mine all day.....
> 
> shoot!!!  LOL



You are right about that.  Just to practice is quite expensive.  I heard someone shooting the other day in my area, and I can only hope they don't think any of my critters is a deer.

I am pretty sure I still have another box or 2 of the 380 rounds.  I don't want to fire my good ones for practice, but I also don't want to use anything too cheap that might jam either.

I didn't yet do any online research into any good 22's.


----------



## ArkRescue

This is really cute:  Smallbore Snubbie: Ruger LCR-22 Review - Guns & Ammo


----------



## slotpuppy

The rain messed up my hair.


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> You are right about that.  Just to practice is quite expensive.  I heard someone shooting the other day in my area, and I can only hope they don't think any of my critters is a deer.
> 
> I am pretty sure I still have another box or 2 of the 380 rounds.  I don't want to fire my good ones for practice, but I also don't want to use anything too cheap that might jam either.
> 
> I didn't yet do any online research into any good 22's.



OMG... my *good* ones were over 35 bucks for a SMALL box (i think like 12-18ct)


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> The rain messed up my hair.



OMG!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> Hey arkie....
> 
> PM or Email if you wanna hit the Shooting Range this weekend??   WE are going to a different range....  and the price is awesome!!!
> 
> 
> cant wait to fire mine for the first time.....
> and may rent a few others ... think I will be looking at a new one soon



ICit,
What do you wear when at the range? 

(and at first I couldn't figure out how your post jumped from shoes to the shooting range.  Now I understand...)


----------



## ICit

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> ICit,
> What do you wear when at the range?
> 
> (and at first I couldn't figure out how your post jumped from shoes to the shooting range.  Now I understand...)



no way... i dislike hot burning metal hitting my body!!!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> no way... i dislike hot burning metal hitting my body!!!



You wear the right clothing and something other than hot burning metal will be contacting your body...


----------



## struggler44

ArkRescue said:


> This is really cute:  Smallbore Snubbie: Ruger LCR-22 Review - Guns & Ammo



The SR-22 is really nice and not too expensive, wife wants one now.


----------



## slotpuppy

struggler44 said:


> The SR-22 is really nice and not too expensive, wife wants one now.



I want an SR-71 Blackbird.


----------



## warneckutz

slotpuppy said:


> I want an SR-71 Blackbird.



+1


----------



## slotpuppy

warneckutz said:


> +1



 You big sexy hunk of a man.


----------



## MMDad

For mudpuddle.


----------



## ICit

MMDad said:


> For mudpuddle.





lets have a sugar packet event for her!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> lets have a sugar packet event for her!!



Sugar packets are so 400 posts ago.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Sugar packets are so 400 posts ago.



but thats what keeps us coming back!!!


----------



## BernieP

you guys never fail to disappoint, for better or worse

Though I stand by my assertion that this post is worthless without pictures... of Jennifer, not sugar packets.


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> but thats what keeps us coming back!!!



Why do you keep  me? You are a big meanie.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Why do you keep  me? You are a big meanie.



how about this ...

  better???


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> how about this ...
> 
> better???



Much better.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Much better.


----------



## beachcat

ICit said:


>



i'm just posting to post.


----------



## beachcat

its snowing


----------



## slotpuppy

beachcat said:


> its snowing


----------



## ICit

beachcat said:


> its snowing





OOHHH CHIT!!!!!   

The Bridge is closing at 4pm


----------



## So_what

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> You wear the right clothing and something other than hot burning metal will be contacting your body...



But what's that hanging between it's legs?:shrug:


----------



## Hank

So_what said:


> But what's that hanging between it's legs?:shrug:



oh damn!


----------



## acommondisaster

Red Robin has the best fish and chips.


----------



## Reighvin

acommondisaster said:


> Red Robin has the best fish and chips.



And some good crabs if you can find Jenn


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Reighvin said:


> And some good crabs if you can find Jenn


----------



## MMDad

For fatratcat.


----------



## MMDad

Reighvin said:


> And some good crabs if you can find Jenn



Didn't you hear? All the Brazilian wax jobs are making crabs extinct. Unless you think Jenn is a hairy one....


----------



## withrespect




----------



## somdfunguy

oop:


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> oop:



I had a nice BM this morning, thank you.


----------



## ICit

aaahhh ok... i have laughed till i have cried... 

REALLY.... The Daily Bread

Jesus Toaster and other Novelty Toasters


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> aaahhh ok... i have laughed till i have cried...
> 
> REALLY.... The Daily Bread
> 
> Jesus Toaster and other Novelty Toasters



Some of us cant see this link due to the web nazi.  In the future, please only share links that all of us can enjoy.  TIA


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Some of us cant see this link due to the web nazi.  In the future, please only share links that all of us can enjoy.  TIA



sorry... if i can see it .. then im shocked everyone else cant...

my IT nazis are evil....


maybe someone will post a pic of it


----------



## itsbob

Just posting so the thread stays on top of Mudpuppy's recent posts list!!


----------



## ICit

itsbob said:


> Just posting so the thread stays on top of Mudpuppy's recent posts list!!



care to interst you in some Holy Toast??


----------



## SoMDGirl42

itsbob said:


> Just posting so the thread stays on top of Mudpuppy's recent posts list!!



I want some soup


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I want some soup



how bout some Virgin Mary toast to go with that...


seein you will have lots of bread...


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> sorry... if i can see it .. then im shocked everyone else cant...
> 
> my IT nazis are evil....
> 
> 
> maybe someone will post a pic of it



Our whole web is locked down, they have to authorize a web site before you can view it. The only reason I can see SOMD is because my work has ads on here.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Our whole web is locked down, they have to authorize a web site before you can view it. The only reason I can see SOMD is because my work has ads on here.



then use your phone to look at it!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> then use your phone to look at it!!!



My phone is used for midget porn only, nothing else.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> My phone is used for midget porn only, nothing else.



well no toast for you!!


----------



## itsbob

slotpuppy said:


> My phone is used for midget porn only, nothing else.



The new smart phones have bigger sceens..


----------



## itsbob

ICit said:


> care to interst you in some Holy Toast??



I have an outdated version of Explorer, the site won't let me view it!!


----------



## slotpuppy

itsbob said:


> The new smart phones have bigger sceens..



I get a new phone in the spring, then the midgets will be bigger.


----------



## Moved_south

I have said it before, I will say it again.... this tread has gone some very strange places.....

BTW- it is sunny and 71 here today!!!!


----------



## ICit

Moved_south said:


> I have said it before, I will say it again.... this tread has gone some very strange places.....
> 
> BTW- it is sunny and 71 here today!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

Moved_south said:


> I have said it before, I will say it again.... this tread has gone some very strange places.....
> 
> BTW- it is sunny and 71 here today!!!!



Some people like to quit in the middle of a game just casue they are getting 

Has anyone else had this happen to them?


----------



## Moved_south

slotpuppy said:


> Some people like to quit in the middle of a game just casue they are getting
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen to them?



Oh shut it.... I play when I can......even when I am losing my azz


----------



## slotpuppy

Moved_south said:


> Oh shut it.... I play when I can......even when I am losing my azz



Umm..it says you resigned two days ago, but thats okay, your still my favorite southern girl.


----------



## Moved_south

slotpuppy said:


> Umm..it says you resigned two days ago, but thats okay, *your still my favorite southern girl*.



Awww.... thanks hun

I think it thought I forgot about it and resigned for me...:shrug:  I started a new one..... I will beat you one of these days!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

Moved_south said:


> Awww.... thanks hun
> 
> I think it thought I forgot about it and resigned for me...:shrug:  I started a new one..... I will beat you one of these days!!!



I love when a woman beats me.


----------



## Moved_south

slotpuppy said:


> I love when a woman beats me.


----------



## ICit




----------



## withrespect

My shoes came 


wr: Honey My shoes came!!! 

**shows husband shoes**

Husband:   You have those already

wr: No I don't 

**husband goes into the room and overwhelms himself by looking at my shoe collection... he ever so carefully selects the pair and brings them out to me.

Husband: See!!!  See!!! They are the same ####ing shoes 

wr: No.   These are nude and the ones you are holding are beige. Your argument is invalid. 

Husband:  *SLAM*


----------



## Reighvin

You had me at nude.


----------



## withrespect

Husband thinks a picture will help his case.  He thought it appropriate that I post one.  Whatever.

The lighting doesn't show the color difference very well. 




beige on the right, nude on the left.


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> Husband thinks a picture will help his case.  He thought it appropriate that I post one.  Whatever.
> 
> The lighting doesn't show the color difference very well.
> 
> View attachment 91982
> 
> 
> beige on the right, nude on the left.



I'm with your husband on this one. They are the same shoe.


----------



## kwillia

withrespect said:


> Husband thinks a picture will help his case.  He thought it appropriate that I post one.  Whatever.
> 
> The lighting doesn't show the color difference very well.
> 
> View attachment 91982
> 
> 
> beige on the right, nude on the left.


I agree with hubby that there isn't enough difference to warrant taking food off the table of your family for that...


----------



## withrespect

kwillia said:


> I agree with hubby that there isn't enough difference to warrant taking food off the table of your family for that...



There is plenty food on the table, in the fridge, and in the cabinets.  

The kids have more toys than they can play with and they have a large wardrobe.  

but I see what you are saying. (I am still keeping the shoes)


----------



## Bay_Kat

An old coworker of mine had two pairs of the same shoes, a black pair and a navy blue pair.  One day she showed up at work with one of each on and it took her til halfway through the day to realize it.  No one would tell her.


----------



## kwillia

withrespect said:


> There is plenty food on the table, in the fridge, and in the cabinets.
> 
> The kids have more toys than they can play with and they have a large wardrobe.
> 
> but I see what you are saying. (I am still keeping the shoes)


You could have had your husbands vehicle detailed instead...


----------



## withrespect

kwillia said:


> You could have had your husbands vehicle detailed instead...


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> There is plenty food on the table, in the fridge, and in the cabinets.
> 
> The kids have more toys than they can play with and they have a large wardrobe.
> 
> but I see what you are saying. (I am still keeping the shoes)



You could always find yourself a boytoy and ravish him in gifts.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> You could always find yourself a boytoy and ravish him in gifts.


----------



## Moved_south

Reighvin said:


> You could always find yourself a boytoy and ravish him in gifts.



Lavish?


----------



## Reighvin

Moved_south said:


> Lavish?



Never correct a dancing banana.


----------



## MMDad

withrespect said:


> Husband thinks a picture will help his case.  He thought it appropriate that I post one.  Whatever.
> 
> The lighting doesn't show the color difference very well.
> 
> View attachment 91982
> 
> 
> beige on the right, nude on the left.



Those are huge! You can ski in your bare feet, can't you?


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> Husband thinks a picture will help his case.  He thought it appropriate that I post one.  Whatever.
> 
> The lighting doesn't show the color difference very well.
> 
> View attachment 91982
> 
> 
> beige on the right, nude on the left.



What is this fascination women have with shoes, its worst than a man’s fascination with a woman’s body, want a different pair for everyday, 365 days. Oh and those shoes do look very much alike    And ladies the only people that are paying attention to your shoes are other women, so its to impress the other lady thing, now I get it.


----------



## Reighvin

FED_UP said:


> What is this fascination women have with shoes, its worst than a man’s fascination with a woman’s body, want a different pair for everyday, 365 days. Oh and those shoes do look very much alike



Sounds exactly like a man! I want a different pair for everyday, 365 days!.


----------



## MMDad

withrespect said:


> Husband thinks a picture will help his case.  He thought it appropriate that I post one.  Whatever.
> 
> The lighting doesn't show the color difference very well.
> 
> View attachment 91982
> 
> 
> beige on the right, nude on the left.



Can't really see a difference. Maybe if you put on the nude ones and took a picture so we could see how much they look like you when you are nude.


----------



## Reighvin

MMDad said:


> Can't really see a difference. Maybe if you put on the nude ones and took a picture so we could see how much they look like you when you are nude.



Yeah, what he said!


----------



## FED_UP

MMDad said:


> Can't really see a difference. Maybe if you put on the nude ones and took a picture so we could see how much they look like you when you are nude.



Nude shoes are to be worn while you are nude, so she needs to hurry up and post that picture of her in the shoes.


----------



## withrespect

MMDad said:


> Those are huge! You can ski in your bare feet, can't you?



I wear a size 8


----------



## somdfunguy

Should have just bought a new pair of nipple clips


----------



## ICit




----------



## beachcat

somdfunguy said:


> Should have just bought a new pair of nipple clips



i just read this and thought it said ripple chips.  i was like huh?  

the one time my mind isn't in the gutter on here i get it wrong.


----------



## ICit

beachcat said:


> i just read this and thought it said ripple chips.  i was like huh?
> 
> the one time my mind isn't in the gutter on here i get it wrong.





get with it!!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

*12 weeks*

View attachment 92020


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 92020



I just love sonogram pics... 

So happy for you


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> I just love sonogram pics...
> 
> So happy for you



Time for somebody to get themselves a new sonogram picture I think.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Time for somebody to get themselves a new sonogram picture I think.



  You can ask anyone on here... I was a miserable biitch when I was pregnant...


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> You can ask anyone on here... I was a miserable biitch when I was pregnant...



How is that different from now?


----------



## RoseRed

Reighvin said:


> How is that different from now?



Oh dayum...


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> How is that different from now?



It was ten-fold... Makes me look like Mother Theresa now....


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> It was ten-fold... Makes me look like Mother Theresa now....



She's dead...


----------



## withrespect

Hank said:


> She's dead...



before she died...


----------



## TPD

I'm gonna take the old newspapers to the transfer station this morning for recycling and then I'm gonna go get a cup of coffee and read today's paper to start the cycle all over again.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> before she died...



She looked like she was dying before she died


----------



## MMDad

Larry something is the latest complaining about this tread. I guess we should stop bumping it now.


----------



## MMDad

Bump.


----------



## LuckyMe143

I want some onion rings.


----------



## BernieP

LuckyMe143 said:


> I want some onion rings.



I want Jennifer's phone number and a picture


----------



## LuckyMe143

BernieP said:


> I want Jennifer's phone number and a picture


----------



## Wenchy

LuckyMe143 said:


> I want some onion rings.



With Ranch dressing?


----------



## Moved_south

LuckyMe143 said:


> I want some onion rings.



I have not had some really good onion rings in a long time......  Now you have me wanting them too!!!


----------



## jedi2814

Mmmmmm  onion rings......


----------



## withrespect

Posting just to post.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> Posting just to post.



  GO NINERS!


----------



## Reighvin

RoseRed said:


> GO NINERS!



Who's got it better than us? NOBODY! Go Niners!


----------



## RoseRed

Reighvin said:


> Who's got it better than us? NOBODY! Go Niners!



Are you a Californian?


----------



## Reighvin

RoseRed said:


> Are you a Californian?



Born in California and been a Niner fan since my grandparents gave me kids 49er helmet and jersey set when I was 10 years old in 1984.


----------



## beachcat

haagen daz vanilla raspberry frozen yogurt sucks.  

even with fudge syrup.


----------



## LuckyMe143

Ravens!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

Boobs


----------



## Bay_Kat

Bad Lip Reading videos on Youtube are hilarious.


----------



## slotpuppy

Today is the first day of the rest of the week.


----------



## Kris10

I'm so unmotivated today 




LuckyMe143 said:


> I want some onion rings.


 
Red Robin has THE BEST onion rings everrrrrr 



slotpuppy said:


> Today is the first day of the rest of the week.


 
That it is


----------



## withrespect

From what I understand (  ) it is supposed to get pretty cold this week.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> From what I understand (  ) it is supposed to get pretty cold this week.



It is going to be colder than it was when it was warmer, but it wont be as cold as it was when it was colder.


----------



## Bann

Kris10 said:


> I'm so unmotivated today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Robin has THE BEST onion rings everrrrrr



I think Ruddy Duck's onion rings are better than RR's!


----------



## Hank

Bann said:


> I think Ruddy Duck's onion rings are better than RR's!



Totally agree!!


----------



## warneckutz

Bann said:


> I think Ruddy Duck's onion rings are better than RR's!





They looked... unhealthy...


----------



## Bann

warneckutz said:


> They looked... unhealthy...



Ok! They're onion rings.  

So you've got onions (cut fresh, not frozen), dipped in a deliciously crunchy, spicy batter & then (deep) fried.  I've never had a greasy onion ring there.  They serve them with a very tasty dipping sauce - which no other restaurant in the area can boast. 

They're my favorite of the meet & greets we've been to.


----------



## warneckutz

Bann said:


> Ok! They're onion rings.
> 
> So you've got onions (cut fresh, not frozen), dipped in a deliciously crunchy, spicy batter & then (deep) fried.  I've never had a greasy onion ring there.  They serve them with a very tasty dipping sauce - which no other restaurant in the area can boast.
> 
> They're my favorite of the meet & greets we've been to.






Mmkay... I know better than to argue!


----------



## MMDad

warneckutz said:


> They looked... unhealthy...



They may look like that, but they are actually fat and carb free. Pure protein. It's even a special kind that goes straight into muscle building without having to be digested, but on it's way it kicks the ass of any fat it encounters.

You should try a few orders of them some time.


----------



## warneckutz

MMDad said:


> They may look like that, but they are actually fat and carb free. Pure protein. It's even a special kind that goes straight into muscle building without having to be digested, but on it's way it kicks the ass of any fat it encounters.
> 
> You should try a few orders of them some time.



  Sounds AMAZING!!!

I'll get a few baskets to share with you and DEEKAY, sound like fun???


----------



## MMDad

warneckutz said:


> Sounds AMAZING!!!
> 
> I'll get a few baskets to share with you and DEEKAY, sound like fun???



I'm askeered of DEEKAY. He said that he's going to steal all our wimmins with his awesome looks and great personality.


----------



## withrespect

GOOD GUMMY DAY IT IS COLD OUT THERE!!!


----------



## Kris10

Bann said:


> I think Ruddy Duck's onion rings are better than RR's!


 
Ooh really?! I've never been but it might be worth a drive to try 'em for myself


----------



## somdfunguy

Wife is extra nauseous this morning so I had to come back home.

This new one is sure not like the first one.  That pregnancy was a breeze.  I know which child is my favorite


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Wife is extra nauseous this morning so I had to come back home.
> 
> This new one is sure not like the first one.  That pregnancy was a breeze.  *I know which child is my favorite :coffee*:


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> Wife is extra nauseous this morning so I had to come back home.
> 
> This new one is sure not like the first one. That pregnancy was a breeze. I know which child is my favorite


 
You had to go back home because she's nauseous? I understand _her_ having to go back home....but.....you??


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> You had to go back home because she's nauseous? I understand _her_ having to go back home....but.....you??



Maybe she needs help with the baby because she can't stop puking... on the baby...


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Maybe she needs help with the baby because she can't stop puking... on the baby...


 
OMG durrrrrr.......the _other_ ("favorite" ) baby. Le sighh, can I blame baby brain?


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Maybe she needs help with the baby because she can't stop puking... on the baby...



A roll of duct tape and a closet will take care of baby.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> A roll of duct tape and a closet will take care of baby.



and the wife


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> and the wife



We use the duct tape in the bedroom, never tried it in the closet. Ill see if the wife is game tonight. Thanks WR.


----------



## somdfunguy

Im also happy to have an excuse to work from home


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> Im also happy to have an excuse to work from home


 
I want to work from home


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> Some people like to quit in the middle of a game just casue they are getting
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen to them?



YES!!!! ALL THE TIME. My 7 year old is famous for this. That should tell you something.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Kris10 said:


> I want to work from home



That makes two of us. What will you fix us for lunch?  when should I meet you there, and I need directions


----------



## somdfunguy

It's fun,  right now Im typing up a Risk Assessment and this is on in the other room


----------



## Kris10

SoMDGirl42 said:


> That makes two of us. What will you fix us for lunch?  when should I meet you there, and I need directions


 


Hmmm, what do you want? I need to know how much time I have to get things ready


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Kris10 said:


> Hmmm, what do you want? I need to know how much time I have to get things ready



a steak and cheese sub with mayo and lettuce and some fries and a diet coke would be lovely. thanks


----------



## somdfunguy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> a steak and cheese sub with mayo and lettuce and some fries and a diet coke would be lovely. thanks



good thing you said diet


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> YES!!!! ALL THE TIME. My 7 year old is famous for this. That should tell you something.



That means moved south acts like a 7 year old when she quits words with friends.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> that means moved south acts like a 7 year old when she quits words with friends.



bingo


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> good thing you said diet



hey! I'm diabetic and can't have regular soda.

Bring on the fires and steak and cheese


----------



## warneckutz

SoMDGirl42 said:


> hey! I'm diabetic and can't have regular soda.
> 
> Bring on the fires and steak and cheese



Pyro


----------



## SoMDGirl42

warneckutz said:


> Pyro



I can't blame auto correct for that one. 





What's up buttercup?


----------



## Kris10

SoMDGirl42 said:


> a steak and cheese sub with mayo and lettuce and some fries and a diet coke would be lovely. thanks


 
You want me to MAKE that? Pshhh, meet me at Jiffy's instead!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Kris10 said:


> You want me to MAKE that? Pshhh, meet me at Jiffy's instead!



Jiffy's? 

I'm nearly due for my first oil change, but that's free at the dealer. 

We aren't talking about Jiffy Lube, are we? I'm so :wr:


----------



## Kris10

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Jiffy's?
> 
> I'm nearly due for my first oil change, but that's free at the dealer.
> 
> We aren't talking about Jiffy Lube, are we? I'm so :wr:


 
Errr no 

Jiffy's Sub Shop on Allentown Road near the base in Clinton/Suitland.....omg, so so sooooooo good!


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Errr no
> 
> Jiffy's Sub Shop on Allentown Road near the base in Clinton/Suitland.....omg, so so sooooooo good!



I go to lunch at 1, if you are buying, Ill be there.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I go to lunch at 1, if you are buying, Ill be there.


 
Do you work near there? I'm taking lunch at 11:30 and I bought leftovers today buuuuuuut I'm thinking Jiffy's sounds really good now. Dammit SoMDGirl42!!!


----------



## Hank

Kris10 said:


> I want to work from home



me too....... oh, nevermind. I do!


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Do you work near there? I'm taking lunch at 11:30 and I bought leftovers today buuuuuuut I'm thinking Jiffy's sounds really good now. Dammit SoMDGirl42!!!



I work in the dorf, not to far south of you.


----------



## Kris10

Hank said:


> me too....... oh, nevermind. I do!


 
You little stinker!



slotpuppy said:


> I work in the dorf, not to far south of you.


 
Too far for Jiffy's though. I'll pick one up for you and leave it at Big Blue


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Too far for Jiffy's though. I'll pick one up for you and leave it at Big Blue


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> I'll pick one up for you and leave it at Big Blue


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


>


 
You want one too? I'll leave another at Big Blue, just for you


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> You want one too? I'll leave another at Big Blue, just for you



 WR doesnt know where big blue is.


----------



## MMDad

slotpuppy said:


> It is going to be colder than it was when it was warmer, but it wont be as cold as it was when it was colder.



You were right. Great prediction.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> WR doesnt know where big blue is.


 
Then she'll have to sniff around to find her sub


----------



## somdfunguy

Kris10 said:


> Then she'll have to sniff around to find her sub



shes a great sniffer


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> shes a great sniffer


 
Oh, well that's good to know


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> WR doesnt know where big blue is.



 I don't  



Kris10 said:


> Then she'll have to sniff around to find her sub


 What?



somdfunguy said:


> shes a great sniffer



  What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> I don't
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> What is that supposed to mean?


 
 your confusion is quite confusing


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I don't
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> What is that supposed to mean?



 Just sit in the corner and look pretty.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Just sit in the corner and look pretty.


 
((channeling WR))



 What corner?!?!?


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> ((channeling WR))
> 
> 
> 
> What corner?!?!?



Go sit beside her and look pretty too.


















Women should be seen and not heard.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Go sit beside her and look pretty too.
> 
> 
> Women should be seen and not heard.


 
There will be NO sub for you at Big Blue.


DID YOU HEAR THAT?


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> There will be NO sub for you at Big Blue.
> 
> 
> DID YOU HEAR THAT?



It would be frozen anyway.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> It would be frozen anyway.


----------



## MMDad

calvcopf is tired of seeing this tread, so we should all stop bumping it.


----------



## MMDad

:bump:


----------



## slotpuppy

MMDad said:


> :bump:



communist


----------



## SoMDGirl42

MMDad said:


> :bump:



today is not hump day, so it must be



bump day


----------



## Kris10

SoMDGirl42 said:


> today is not hump day, so it must be
> 
> 
> 
> bump day


 
Bump bump bump, did I do that?


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Kris10 said:


> Bump bump bump, did I do that?



Bump Bump!


----------



## somdfunguy

speaking of good for my birthday my wife made me chocolate covered fruit.  im trying so hard not to eat it all but it is too good.  oranges, apples, starfruit, and strawberries


----------



## Kris10

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Bump Bump!


 
Great, now I want milk and cookies :hrmph:



somdfunguy said:


> speaking of good for my birthday my wife made me chocolate covered fruit. im trying so hard not to eat it all but it is too good. oranges, apples, starfruit, and strawberries


 
Aw that was nice of her...and nice for you to give her kudos 

I doubt she'll be offended if you eat it all


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> speaking of good for my birthday my wife made me chocolate covered fruit.  im trying so hard not to eat it all but it is too good.  oranges, apples, starfruit, and strawberries



Lucky you, I got a half empty, warm beer for my b-day.


----------



## withrespect

I keep hearing strange noises in my house and I am really freaked the #### out!!!  

I keep thinking someone is in my house and the dog keeps going nuts for no reason...


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> I keep hearing strange noises in my house and I am really freaked the #### out!!!
> 
> I keep thinking someone is in my house and the dog keeps going nuts for no reason...



I'm watching you.....


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> I'm watching you.....



  I am scared... stop ####ing around.


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> I am scared... stop ####ing around.
> 
> View attachment 92108
> View attachment 92108
> View attachment 92108
> View attachment 92108



Hey, you might want to put those dishes away and put some socks on your feet. It's going to be a cold night.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Hey, you might want to put those dishes away and put some socks on your feet. It's going to be a cold night.



  ....


----------



## somdfunguy

Did you eat beans for dinner and take an ambien again?


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Did you eat beans for dinner and take an ambien again?



I haven't taken Ambien in a long time for a couple reasons.  and I don't like beans too much.  


...In other news... My husband is home


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> I haven't taken Ambien in a long time for a couple reasons.  and I don't like beans too much.
> 
> 
> ...In other news... My husband is home



Good thing I'm hiding in the closet then.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I keep hearing strange noises in my house and I am really freaked the #### out!!!
> 
> I keep thinking someone is in my house and the dog keeps going nuts for no reason...



You know WR that dogs can see ghosts, so I bet you have a ghost in the house. 

Maybe a spider ghost.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> You know WR that dogs can see ghosts, so I bet you have a ghost in the house.
> 
> Maybe a spider ghost.



Why do you hate me?


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Why do you hate me?



I dont hate you.  Rich70 has some ghost hunting stuff, we can come down your house and find the ghosts.


----------



## somdfunguy

Did you know that bees and dogs can smell fear, but only spiders can taste it?


----------



## ICit




----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


>



gonna answer?


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> gonna answer?



answer what???


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> answer what???



unless you've changed your phone number also, the text I sent you.


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> unless you've changed your phone number also, the text I sent you.



No one ever texts me


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> No one ever texts me



i don't have your number either


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> unless you've changed your phone number also, the text I sent you.



phone is in my van... forgot to bring it in.


----------



## MMDad

withrespect said:


> No one ever texts me



If you don't stop bumping this tread someone in that other tread will call you an a-hole again.


----------



## Bustem' Down

MMDad said:


> If you don't stop bumping this tread someone in that other tread will call you an a-hole again.



Sounds like we need to work to keep it at the top.


----------



## withrespect

MMDad said:


> If you don't stop bumping this tread someone in that other tread will call you an a-hole again.



I don't care.  I hate everyone.


----------



## MMDad

withrespect said:


> I don't care.  I hate everyone except MMDad.


----------



## slotpuppy

I am eating a gala apple right now, it is yummy.


----------



## beachcat

i'm in the mood for chipolte.  

but i'm down 8 lbs!!! yippie kay yay mother f*ckers....(oh, i forgot swearing was the other thread)


----------



## beachcat

i hate it when you are wearing boots and your foot itches.


----------



## ICit

beachcat said:


> i hate it when you are wearing boots and your foot itches.



i know


----------



## somdfunguy

slotpuppy said:


> I am eating a gala apple right now, it is yummy.



yuk, worst apple ever! too mushy and gritty

im sad that honeycrisp season is over


----------



## somdfunguy

beachcat said:


> i'm in the mood for chipolte.
> 
> but i'm down 8 lbs!!! yippie kay yay mother f*ckers....(oh, i forgot swearing was the other thread)



mmm Qdoba


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> yuk, worst apple ever! too mushy and gritty
> 
> im sad that honeycrisp season is over



Not the one I have, its nice and crisp.


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> yuk, worst apple ever! too mushy and gritty
> 
> im sad that honeycrisp season is over


 
Betcha'd like it if your wife covered it chocolate for you


----------



## beachcat

anyone ever try a pomegrante?  i've seen them in the grocery store, been tempted to try them.


----------



## Kris10

beachcat said:


> anyone ever try a pomegrante? i've seen them in the grocery store, been tempted to try them.


 
Yes


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> I don't care.  I hate everyone.



We hate you too.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> I don't care. I hate everyone.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Kris10 said:


> Betcha'd like it if your wife covered it chocolate for you



Kris,
As usual, my mind is in the gutter and I read your post wrong.
I thought it said:
"Betcha'd like it if *your wife was covered in chocolate *for you"


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


>


----------



## pelers

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> "Betcha'd like it if *your wife was covered in chocolate *for you"



That would be incredibly messy.


----------



## withrespect

Posting just to bump the tread.


----------



## Kris10

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Kris,
> As usual, my mind is in the gutter and I read your post wrong.
> I thought it said:
> "Betcha'd like it if *your wife was covered in chocolate *for you"


 
LOL you would!



withrespect said:


>


 




pelers said:


> That would be incredibly messy.


 
"And it's tasty, too!" - Lucille Ball


----------



## slotpuppy

pelers said:


> That would be incredibly messy.



A can a whip cream in the shower works good.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

slotpuppy said:


> A can a whip cream in the shower works good.



And Hershey's chocolate syrup too.


----------



## ArkRescue

beachcat said:


> i hate it when you are wearing boots and your foot itches.



especially if it happens when you are eating at Chipotle ....


----------



## somdfunguy

beachcat said:


> anyone ever try a pomegrante?  i've seen them in the grocery store, been tempted to try them.



only chocolate covered ones but they were tasty


----------



## MMDad

beachcat said:


> anyone ever try a pomegrante?  i've seen them in the grocery store, been tempted to try them.



When I was growing up we had them growing in the yard with olive, orange, and lemon trees. I didn't understand that not everyone could just go out back and pick fresh fruit.

They are a lot of work for not much reward, but they're good if you can sit outside relaxing to eat it. Too messy and too many seeds to spit for indoors.

I don't see them as worth what they charge for them, but you should try it once.


----------



## MMDad

somdfunguy said:


> only chocolate covered ones but they were tasty



Do you ever watch gladiator movies?

You: Only chocolate covered ones, but they were tasty.


----------



## migtig

slotpuppy said:


> Lucky you, I got a half empty, warm beer for my b-day.



Hmmm, Are you 6'4" tall?


----------



## migtig

beachcat said:


> anyone ever try a pomegrante?  i've seen them in the grocery store, been tempted to try them.



If you buy one, split it open, scoop out the seeds and crunch away.  You don't eat the flesh.  That confused me the first time I had one.


----------



## slotpuppy

migtig said:


> Hmmm, Are you 6'4" tall?



Nope only 6'0", I could put on some heels though.


----------



## migtig

slotpuppy said:


> Nope only 6'0", I could put on some heels though.



Just making sure you weren't my husband.


----------



## slotpuppy

migtig said:


> Just making sure you weren't my husband.



Do you cook and clean?


----------



## migtig

slotpuppy said:


> Do you cook and clean?



Sometimes.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Do you cook and clean?


 
I know where you're going with this.............you're so wrong!


----------



## slotpuppy

migtig said:


> Sometimes.



Then your not my wife, she does neither.


----------



## MMDad

slotpuppy said:


> Then your not my wife, she does neither.



 You are married to my wife?


----------



## slotpuppy

MMDad said:


> You are married to my wife?



Maybe they are long lost twins.


----------



## somdfunguy

whats crackin


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> whats crackin



Dont you hate it when you get out of the shower, dry your hair and body, then a couple minutes later a single drop of water rolls down your back.


----------



## Hank

slotpuppy said:


> Dont you hate it when you get out of the shower, dry your hair and body, then a couple minutes later a single drop of water rolls down your back.



Nah... I hate when you get out of the shower, all nice and clean...then have to take a chit!


----------



## slotpuppy

Hank said:


> Nah... I hate when you get out of the shower, all nice and clean...then have to take a chit!



Or when you have to stop in the middle of the shower to go poop and then get back in the shower.


----------



## migtig

slotpuppy said:


> Or when you have to stop in the middle of the shower to go poop and then get back in the shower.



TG you get out of the shower for your poop.


----------



## MMDad

migtig said:


> TG you get out of the shower for your poop.



You don't?


----------



## migtig

MMDad said:


> You don't?



  No I am thinking the need to poop during a shower is a "man thing".


----------



## ICit

......


----------



## beachcat

migtig said:


> No I am thinking the need to poop during a shower is a "man thing".



men can poop without reading on a toilet?


----------



## slotpuppy

migtig said:


> No I am thinking the need to poop during a shower is a "man thing".



Women never have to poop in the shower? I call


----------



## migtig

slotpuppy said:


> Women never have to poop in the shower? I call



Maybe you should start a poll?  I've never pooped in the shower and I don't believe this particular topic has come up among my g/fs.  shrug:  That's why I think it's a "man thing".


----------



## beachcat

i never poop in the shower, that thought never even crossed my mind


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> Women never have to poop in the shower? I call



I have never had the need to poop while in the shower, so I've never stopped the shower to poo or poo in the shower. It must be a man thing. I've never heard my female friends say it either. So I call Man thing!


----------



## beachcat

how would you even poop in the shower?  i mean, when you cut a log, you'd have to pick it up, right?  or do you scrunch it down the drain?


----------



## beachcat

if i ever caught my bf taking a sh*t in my shower he'd be history.


----------



## slotpuppy

migtig said:


> Maybe you should start a poll?  I've never pooped in the shower and I don't believe this particular topic has come up among my g/fs.  shrug:  That's why I think it's a "man thing".



I made a poll just for you.


----------



## migtig

beachcat said:


> if i ever caught my bf taking a sh*t in my shower he'd be history.



Ewww 

I'd rub his nose in it first.    Bad bad bad


----------



## somdfunguy

It's all pipes! What's the difference?


----------



## migtig

slotpuppy said:


> I made a poll just for you.


Awww 

http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/263714-shower-poo.html#post5033885


----------



## slotpuppy

Hunts sugar free vanilla pudding is da bomb.


----------



## LuckyMe143

Red Robin


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> Red Robin



YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Ok, now where's Jennifer and those damn sugar packets?


----------



## Moved_south

This tred was so far down the list it made me sad.....

:fixed:


----------



## withrespect

Moved_south said:


> This tred was so far down the list it made me sad.....
> 
> :fixed:


----------



## slotpuppy

Moved_south said:


> This tred was so far down the list it made me sad.....
> 
> :fixed:



One piece of my toast was darker than the other one, that made me sad.............


----------



## withrespect

So mudpuddle,  you are sick to death of this thread but you keep following it?  

Makes total sense.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> So mudpuddle,  you are sick to death of this thread but you keep following it?
> 
> Makes total sense.


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> So mudpuddle,  you are sick to death of this thread but you keep following it?
> 
> Makes total sense.



who is mudpuddle?


----------



## slotpuppy

Hank said:


> who is mudpuddle?



Thats the name of rich70's underpants.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> Thats the name of *rich70'*s underpants.



ask my boyfriend when he's gonna come play with me again. I haven't seen him in a long time


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> ask my boyfriend when he's gonna come play with me again. I haven't seen him in a long time



Rich said he is still jealous of your boy toy.


----------



## withrespect

Hank said:


> who is mudpuddle?



The forumite who created the "I am sick to death of this thread" thread.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> Rich said he is still jealous of your boy toy.



 Rich said my "boy toy" was gay, so he's not my boy toy. How is the little cutie patootie doing? Damn shame all the good looking ones are gay


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Rich said my "boy toy" was gay, so he's not my boy toy. How is the little cutie patootie doing? Damn shame all the good looking ones are gay



  You think Warnutz is gay?!?!?!?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> You think Warnutz is gay?!?!?!?



probably is...................






but that isn't who we're talking about 






j/k Shimmer stink! We know you are "metro" sexual


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Rich said my "boy toy" was gay, so he's not my boy toy. How is the little cutie patootie doing? Damn shame all the good looking ones are gay



Boy toy doesnt work for us anymore, we are not sure where he went too.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> You think Warnutz is gay?!?!?!?



OMG, if warnutz is gay, then I am turning gay!


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> probably is...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that isn't who we're talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k Shimmer stink! We know you are *"metro" sexual*





but his G/F has him on the straight and narrow...  and she is as cute as a button...and very nice!!!  

Good on ya WAR....


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> Boy toy doesnt work for us anymore, we are not sure where he went too.



awwwww

no more making him blush every time I ran into him with Rich?  

That makes me sad


----------



## Hank

SoMDGirl42 said:


> awwwww
> 
> no more making him blush every time I ran into him with Rich?
> 
> That makes me sad



You banged Rich out?


----------



## rich70

Hank said:


> You banged Rich out?



And if she did???


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Hank said:


> You banged Rich out?



you care why?????


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

rich70 said:


> And if she did???



She gave you a sugar packet didn't she?


----------



## Hank

rich70 said:


> And if she did???



I know of a jealous sailor, that's all.....


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Hank said:


> I know of a jealous sailor, that's all.....



don't have a clue what you are referring to, but ok.


----------



## Hank

SoMDGirl42 said:


> don't have a clue what you are referring to, but ok.



Did I quote you?


----------



## rich70

SoMDGirl42 said:


> you care why?????


Tell him momma!


SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> She gave you a sugar packet didn't she?






Hank said:


> I know of a jealous sailor, that's all.....


Oops....my bad. I don't want to get beat up.


----------



## rich70

Hank said:


> Did I quote you?





Ok, I just got what you ment!! I'm a little slow


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Hank said:


> Did I quote you?



no worries then.


----------



## rich70

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Rich said my "boy toy" was gay, so he's not my boy toy. How is the little cutie patootie doing? Damn shame all the good looking ones are gay



He said that he was going into the military. But I heard he was working at another dealership. I haven't talked to him for a while. And you did always make him blush when you saw him. He was scared of you.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

rich70 said:


> He said that he was going into the military. But I heard he was working at another dealership. I haven't talked to him for a while. And you did always make him blush when you saw him. *He was scared of you*.



I tend to have that affect on people 

Hoping one day face transplants will be more readily available and I can solve that problem.


----------



## b23hqb

What is this thread about? Theory of Perpetual Motion - i.e. - whaaaaa? It's alive, in spite of itself........

Almost 1800 comments - on what?

Oh, well.....


----------



## withrespect

b23hqb said:


> What is this thread about? Theory of Perpetual Motion - i.e. - whaaaaa?
> 
> 1500+ comments........
> 
> Oh, well.....



It is about the meaning of life and other philosophical bullchit.


----------



## migtig

b23hqb said:


> What is this thread about? Theory of Perpetual Motion - i.e. - whaaaaa?
> 
> 1500+ comments........
> 
> Oh, well.....



Exactly.  This is the random tread of everything.


----------



## b23hqb

migtig said:


> Exactly.  This is the random tread of everything.



Like that show that was about nothing?


----------



## migtig

b23hqb said:


> Like that show that was about nothing?



Man there's a lot of those on tv.  I'm not sure which one you are referring to.


----------



## rich70

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I tend to have that affect on people
> 
> Hoping one day face transplants will be more readily available and I can solve that problem.



Ok, let me rephrase that..... He was scared of you sexual advances towards him. And you cougaress ways!


----------



## slotpuppy

migtig said:


> Man there's a lot of those on tv.  I'm not sure which one you are referring to.



Hardball with Chris Mathews


----------



## SoMDGirl42

rich70 said:


> Ok, let me rephrase that..... He was scared of you sexual advances towards him. And you cougaress ways!



OMG. I never even touched him. I don't think I said two words to him.  YOU were the one making him think I was going to rape him. 

Rich, Rich, Rich, I am an  and reincarnated virgin. I intend to stay that way. Tell pretty boy he has nothing to worry about.


----------



## b23hqb

migtig said:


> Man there's a lot of those on tv.  I'm not sure which one you are referring to.



TV has a lot of splainin' to do, for sure. but you know that show with my hero - Kramer - right?

But I agree - TV land is 95%, at least, about nothing......

But this site has Hank......


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

b23hqb said:


> Like that show that was about nothing?


----------



## withrespect

Nothing to see here.  Just bumping to annoy people.


----------



## Reighvin

Soooo...

181 pages into the thread, and nobody can get me this girls number? Damn...

Has anybody seen my Sears catalog.........


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Soooo...
> 
> 181 pages into the thread, and nobody can get me this girls number? Damn...
> 
> Has anybody seen my Sears catalog.........



No.... but Wyatt has a Victoria's Secret catalog you can borrow.


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> No.... but Wyatt has a Victoria's Secret catalog you can borrow.



Even better. But are you sure you will be able to pry it away from his sticky little hands?


----------



## slotpuppy

Reighvin said:


> Even better. But are you sure you will be able to pry apart the sticky pages?



fixed


----------



## Kris10

Sooooooooooo tired  & Sooooooooooo cold


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Sooooooooooo tired  & Sooooooooooo cold


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Sooooooooooo tired  & Sooooooooooo cold



I got a new strength workout from my trainer at the gym last night. I hurt today.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


>


 




slotpuppy said:


> I got a new strength workout from my trainer at the gym last night. I hurt today.


 
Have you done Art of Strength yet? That's supposed to be insane!


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Have you done Art of Strength yet? That's supposed to be insane!



Never heard of it.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Never heard of it.


 
I thought you said awhile back you go to World Gym, no? Anyway, that's where they have it. If you go there, you should check it out. I think it's some sort of bootcamp workout.


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> I thought you said awhile back you go to World Gym, no? Anyway, that's where they have it. If you go there, you should check it out. I think it's some sort of bootcamp workout.



I go to WFC, World is too small of a gym.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I go to WFC, World is too small of a gym.


 
Oh, I like it there...especially in the mornings


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Oh, I like it there...especially in the mornings



We go in the evening during the week, mornings on the weekends are getting crowed so some weekends we go in the afternoon.


----------



## LuckyMe143

Bacon...yum"


----------



## jedi2814

Soooo..... What's up?


----------



## Larry1275

there sick of seeing this thread,"Jennifer @ Red Robin


----------



## LuckyMe143

Hubby bought me a HUGE bag of sugar. He must love me a lot.


----------



## LuckyMe143




----------



## withrespect




----------



## ICit

what an amazing day!!!!


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> what an amazing day!!!!



 And why is that, my dear?


----------



## Kris10




----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> And why is that, my dear?



just because!!!   I have nothing to be upset about... stressed about...  I feel the need not to let things get to me ..or bring me DOWN!!  


.... see you and your negitive ways need to be changed.... we need to work on that!!   


its all in the way you look at things.....   first... you have two AMAZING kids...  they usually wake up in a happy go lucky mood (unless sick)... and usually are ready to tackle thier day!!!

we need to do that also.


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


>



YEAH.... now thats what im talking about...



.....


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> YEAH.... now thats what im talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> .....



Why is everyone running around naked? What kind of sugar did you get?


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> just because!!!   I have nothing to be upset about... stressed about...  I feel the need not to let things get to me ..or bring me DOWN!!
> 
> 
> .... see you and your negitive ways need to be changed.... we need to work on that!!
> 
> 
> its all in the way you look at things.....   first... you have two AMAZING kids...  they usually wake up in a happy go lucky mood (unless sick)... and usually are ready to tackle thier day!!!
> 
> we need to do that also.



  Your optimism is comforting.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Your optimism is comforting.



It took me a while to be like this.... I will help u see things as I do....


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> YEAH.... now thats what im talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> .....


 




LuckyMe143 said:


> Why is everyone running around naked? What kind of sugar did you get?


 
All the cool kids are doing it 

Equal by the way


----------



## LuckyMe143




----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> All the cool kids are doing it
> 
> Equal by the way


icicles hanging from nipples!!!


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> icicles hanging from nipples!!!


 
So hard they could cut glass


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> So hard they could cut glass



That's right... and type/text with!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

LuckyMe143 said:


>



Look I'm cool too and I pushed a meanie drunk..lol


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> That's right... and type/text with!!!


 
 now that's talent!


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> now that's talent!



when ya got it.... ya got it!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

​


----------



## somdfunguy

Dont these look a little fem

Dansko Professional Cabrio Clog - Men's | Backcountry.com


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> Dont these look a little fem
> 
> Dansko Professional Cabrio Clog - Men's | Backcountry.com



I have those in womens.... omg most comfortable pair of shoes EVER!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

ICit said:


> I have those in womens.... omg most comfortable pair of shoes EVER!!!



yeah, but could you see them on a guy


----------



## ArkRescue

somdfunguy said:


> Dont these look a little fem
> 
> Dansko Professional Cabrio Clog - Men's | Backcountry.com



They would look great on you!


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> yeah, but could you see them on a guy



Yes.....

...... you could even pass for a  DR.


----------



## migtig

If you are wearing them with trousers, only the toe part would show and that would be fine.


----------



## Hank

migtig said:


> If you are wearing them with trousers, only the toe part would show and that would be fine.



Trousers? How old are you? 70?


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> If you are wearing them with trousers, only the toe part would show and that would be fine.



with shorts and knee high white socks with the three bands at the top....

...


----------



## Kris10

Hank said:


> Trousers? How old are you? 70?


----------



## migtig

Hank said:


> Trousers? How old are you? 70?



Men wear trousers, ladies wear slacks.  I'm Southern, and I won't live to 70.


----------



## slotpuppy

Another effn monday and another effn shoe talk in the effn jennifer thread.


----------



## migtig

ICit said:


> with shorts and knee high white socks with the three bands at the top....
> 
> ...



I like the black dress socks and sandals with Bermuda shorts.


----------



## somdfunguy

You wouldn't catch me in them, I was looking for comfortable dress shoes and they came up. You would also see the heel and I don't need to be 2 inches taller.



migtig said:


> If you are wearing them with trousers, only the toe part would show and that would be fine.



but when I sit down on the davenport they would show


----------



## RoseRed

I'm hungry and want a salad with grilled chicken on it.


----------



## slotpuppy

RoseRed said:


> I'm hungry and want a salad with grilled chicken on it.



I can send you some of my carrots, then you just need to get the rest of the salad.


----------



## RoseRed

slotpuppy said:


> I can send you some of my carrots, then you just need to get the rest of the salad.



Ick.  You can keep the carrots.


----------



## slotpuppy

RoseRed said:


> Ick.  You can keep the carrots.



Ick cause you hate carrots or ick cause you hate me?


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> ​



Looks like a cheerleading squad



migtig said:


> Men wear trousers, ladies wear slacks.  I'm Southern, and I won't live to 70.



I wear pants


----------



## migtig

withrespect said:


> I wear pants



  Your poor husband.


----------



## withrespect

migtig said:


> Your poor husband.



  I wear skirts and dresses too ...


----------



## RoseRed

slotpuppy said:


> Ick cause you hate carrots or ick cause you hate me?



Do I know you in order to hate you?


I don't like raw carrots, they have to be cooked in stew in order for them to palatable.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

I'd love to choke some folks out this morning


----------



## slotpuppy

RoseRed said:


> Do I know you in order to hate you?
> 
> I don't like raw carrots, they have to be cooked in stew in order for them to palatable.



I dont think we know each other, but I have found other people on here that I knew that I didnt know I knew. So who knows..........:shrug:


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I'd love to choke some folks out this morning



 Careful... in this day and age that could be considered a threat and they will come pick you up and take you to jail for being a terrorist... or worse... they will take you to the rooms with the padded white walls and give you shots of tranquilizers in your butt...


----------



## RoseRed

slotpuppy said:


> I dont think we know each other, but I have found other people on here that I knew that I didnt know I knew. So who knows..........:shrug:





Faberge Shampoo - YouTube


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> Careful... in this day and age that could be considered a threat and they will come pick you up and take you to jail for being a terrorist... or worse... they will take you to the rooms with the padded white walls and give you shots of tranquilizers in your butt...



promises promises


----------



## slotpuppy

I had $14.00 in coupons when I bought food for my doggies and kitty.


----------



## LuckyMe143

I ate a steak and cheese sammy and its not sitting well. Damn greasy food I love you but my tummy doesn't.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> I ate a steak and cheese sammy and its not sitting well. Damn greasy food I love you but my tummy doesn't.



everyone run...... 


Im rocking a yummo salad.. with grilled chicken


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> withrespect said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoMDGirl42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd love to choke* some folks out this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful... in this day and age that could be considered a threat and they will come pick you up and take you to jail for being a terrorist... or worse... they will take you to the rooms with the padded white walls and *give you shots *of tranquilizers in your butt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> promises promises
Click to expand...


Hey if you want I protein shot, I'll let you choke my chicken.


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> everyone run......
> 
> 
> Im rocking a yummo salad.. with grilled chicken



 I hope you got one for rosered, hold the carrots.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I hope you got one for rosered, hold the carrots.





nope...has all the major yummies in it....


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> everyone run......
> 
> 
> Im rocking a yummo salad.. with grilled chicken



I was going to eat that minus the chicken. But I'm having a great day and splurged.... in more than one way :/


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> I was going to eat that minus the chicken. But I'm having a great day and splurged.... in more than one way :/


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Hey if you want I protein shot, I'll let you choke my chicken.


----------



## RoseRed

slotpuppy said:


> I hope you got one for rosered, hold the carrots.



I braved the cold weather and got one for myself.  It only had 2 carrots in it!  :dance


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> I was going to eat that minus the chicken. But I'm having a great day and splurged.... in more than one way :/


----------



## withrespect




----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


>


----------



## somdfunguy

Went to after work night at Capital Ale House. Had a couple of great IPAs and it was $1 burger night. Came home and got some loving and now I'm eating a fresh soft pretzel. What you got?


----------



## Reighvin

somdfunguy said:


> Went to after work night at Capital Ale House. Had a couple of great IPAs and it was $1 burger night. Came home and got some loving and now I'm eating a fresh soft pretzel. What you got?



I made soup. A couple times.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Went to after work night at Capital Ale House. Had a couple of great IPAs and it was $1 burger night. Came home and got some loving and now I'm eating a fresh soft pretzel. What you got?





Reighvin said:


> I made soup. A couple times.



Salad.


----------



## LuckyMe143

I'm craving hot apple crisp with a side of fresh cut french fries.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm craving hot apple crisp with a side of fresh cut french fries.



whats wrong with you


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> whats wrong with you



I'm going through withdraws. Eating healthy is hard.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm going through withdraws. Eating healthy is hard.



but it doesnt mean you deprive yourself...


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> but it doesnt mean you deprive yourself...



Fried foods hurt me. Baked fries aren't the same. 




psst .....Walmart


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Fried foods hurt me. Baked fries aren't the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psst .....Walmart



ohhh i remember


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> ohhh i remember



ahh memories.


----------



## migtig

somdfunguy said:


> What you got?


A cup of coffee and somd.com.


----------



## LuckyMe143

Omg my son(7) is AMAZING! I came downstairs and he breakfast for the family. He made me a bowl of captain crunch. He even measured the cereal and milk out.


----------



## Kris10

Happy Tuesday!!! 



LuckyMe143 said:


> Omg my son(7) is AMAZING! I came downstairs and he breakfast for the family. He made me a bowl of captain crunch. He even measured the cereal and milk out.


 
Aww ♥


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> Happy Tuesday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww ♥





yeah.... glad a few are on the    wagon with me


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> yeah.... glad a few are on the    wagon with me



So far this week has started out great. I have super cleaned my downstairs, then the mister not only unloaded the dishwasher he reloaded. I didn't even have to ask! The best part he took the trash out too! Be positive and positive things will happen.  All is right in my little world.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> So far this week has started out great. I have super cleaned my downstairs, then the mister not only unloaded the dishwasher he reloaded. I didn't even have to ask! The best part he took the trash out too! Be positive and positive things will happen.  All is right in my little world.



yep... thats the way to be


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> yep... thats the way to be



Only person you can change is yourself. If people don't like the new improved you well theres the road and watch out for moving cars because I'm moving on!


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Only person you can change is yourself. If people don't like the new improved you well theres the road and watch out for moving cars because I'm moving on!



YEAH....   I have kicked even more to the curb over the last few days....

I have changed myself.... my life... my outlook... how i do things....and it is paying off!!!!   

I love those who support me and stand behind me... THOSE are the ones you want beside you.. and behind you when you feel like you are slowing down!

they are the ones who push you back up... at the same time.. you bring them along as well... cuz you wont forget your friend would ya???


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> YEAH....   I have kicked even more to the curb over the last few days....
> 
> I have changed myself.... my life... my outlook... how i do things....and it is paying off!!!!
> 
> I love those who support me and stand behind me... THOSE are the ones you want beside you.. and behind you when you feel like you are slowing down!
> 
> they are the ones who push you back up... at the same time.. you bring them along as well... cuz you wont forget your friend would ya???



You can go anywhere with me


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> yeah.... glad a few are on the    wagon with me


 
There aren't many, but we're out here


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> You can go anywhere with me





Kris10 said:


> There aren't many, but we're out here


----------



## slotpuppy




----------



## LuckyMe143

Just took the pups on a much needed walk. We did a mile if not more.  Its so pretty out. I just feel great! Now to scrub the tub so tonight I can take a much needed bubble bath. I love me! <3


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Just took the pups on a much needed walk. We did a mile if not more.  Its so pretty out. I just feel great! Now to scrub the tub so tonight I can take a much needed bubble bath. I love me! <3





whoohooo... im heading over ... what time is the bubble bath


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> Just took the pups on a much needed walk. We did a mile if not more.  Its so pretty out. I just feel great! Now to scrub the tub so tonight I can take a much needed bubble bath. I love me! <3



Be careful how many bubbles you put in. The wife put bubbles in the heart tub we had at the poconos and when we turned the jets on, it overflowed the tub and went on the floor. I had to scoop bubbles out of the tub and go throw them in the shower.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> whoohooo... im heading over ... what time is the bubble bath



 when ever you get here. Don't forget the rubber ducky.


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


> Be careful how many bubbles you put in. The wife put bubbles in the heart tub we had at the poconos and when we turned the jets on, it overflowed the tub and went on the floor. I had to scoop bubbles out of the tub and go throw them in the shower.



Bubble party!


----------



## Kris10

I gave my son a bubble bath for the first time last week..........he hated it! Haha, poor little guy. He wouldn't put his arms down and had the saddest little face like "Ma, what's wrong with this water...I can't see my toys, wah!" So I had to drain the water out and refill it for him....he was a happy camper


----------



## LuckyMe143

Pups are out cold and snoring. Woo hoo


----------



## slotpuppy

The construction workers are making a lot of noise at my work, I can hardly hear people on the phone.


----------



## somdfunguy

Hi everyone, my name is Joe. I work in a button factory


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Joe. I work in a button factory


----------



## beachcat

i want chipolte for lunch.  but i'll just have my healthy choice instead .


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Joe. I work in a button factory



Didnt you used to be a plumber? I remember Joe the plumber, not Joe the button guy.


----------



## somdfunguy

meanie pooperheads


----------



## Kris10

beachcat said:


> i want chipolte for lunch. but i'll just have my healthy choice instead .


 
I had Chipotle for lunch yesterday, it was fabulous


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> I had Chipotle for lunch yesterday, it was fabulous



I have never ate at chipotle, damn line is always too long.


----------



## RoseRed

slotpuppy said:


> I have never ate at chipotle, damn line is always too long.



Get there at 11.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I have never ate at chipotle, damn line is always too long.


 
So you've probably never eaten at Chick Fil A or Subway either? You're missing out!

The line moves FAST by the way, you should really check it out


----------



## Kris10

RoseRed said:


> Get there at 11.


 
And you can actually order online, by fax or phone too


----------



## somdfunguy

wait until you get a Qdoba down there


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> So you've probably never eaten at Chick Fil A or Subway either? You're missing out!
> 
> The line moves FAST by the way, you should really check it out



I eat at chick fil a once in a blue moon and I go inside, not the drive thru. The subway by shoppers, I have never had a line, I eat there a lot.


----------



## somdfunguy

there is a good reason places do not have lines when others do


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I eat at chick fil a once in a blue moon and I go inside, not the drive thru. The subway by shoppers, I have never had a line, I eat there a lot.


 
Well Chipotle's good, worth the wait...or like I mentioned before, call/fax or order online and skip the line inside. Or, just make your own damn tacos!


----------



## withrespect

Subway makes me a nervous wreck everytime. 

I always get a stuttering problem when I try to remember what I want on my sandwich... 

It's too many questions 

I get so stressed out because I feel like I am taking too long picking my sandwich that I end up with meat and cheese only because I dont want to inconvenience anyone behind me.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Subway makes me a nervous wreck everytime.
> 
> I always get a stuttering problem when I try to remember what I want on my sandwich...
> 
> It's too many questions
> 
> I get so stressed out because I feel like I am taking too long picking my sandwich that I end up with meat and cheese only because I dont want to inconvenience anyone behind me.


I imagine you bouncing around like your avatar


----------



## RoseRed

slotpuppy said:


> I eat at chick fil a once in a blue moon and I go inside, not the drive thru. The subway by shoppers, I have never had a line, I eat there a lot.



You know they moved, right?


----------



## RoseRed

Kris10 said:


> I imagine you bouncing around like your avatar



You should see her when she has to pee!


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> I imagine you bouncing around like your avatar



Pretty much.


----------



## Kris10

RoseRed said:


> You should see her when she has to pee!


 
I can imagine


----------



## slotpuppy

RoseRed said:


> You know they moved, right?



The subway moved?


----------



## somdfunguy

slotpuppy said:


> The subway moved?



isnt that kinda the idea


----------



## beachcat

withrespect said:


> Subway makes me a nervous wreck everytime.
> 
> I always get a stuttering problem when I try to remember what I want on my sandwich...
> 
> It's too many questions
> 
> I get so stressed out because I feel like I am taking too long picking my sandwich that I end up with meat and cheese only because I dont want to inconvenience anyone behind me.



love the avatar!!! bored mommy needs to make that the new one!


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> isnt that kinda the idea



ugg....


----------



## somdfunguy

I would like to read WRs thoughts on this article

Better communication through better listening


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> I would like to read WRs thoughts on this article
> 
> Better communication through better listening



I dont know if I am a tree or a forest.


----------



## warneckutz

somdfunguy said:


> I would like to read WRs thoughts on this article
> 
> Better communication through better listening



...
...
...
...
...


----------



## withrespect

Got to work and realized I left the tag on my dress. It's going to be a good day.


----------



## beachcat

withrespect said:


> Got to work and realized I left the tag on my dress. It's going to be a good day.



i realized my shirt was inside out when i got to the gym last night.  at least nobody took my picture


----------



## beachcat

withrespect said:


> Got to work and realized I left the tag on my dress. It's going to be a good day.



minnie pearl from grand ole' opry


----------



## slotpuppy

beachcat said:


> i realized my shirt was inside out when i got to the gym last night.  at least nobody took my picture


----------



## pelers

slotpuppy said:


> Be careful how many bubbles you put in. The wife put bubbles in the heart tub we had at the poconos and when we turned the jets on, it overflowed the tub and went on the floor. I had to scoop bubbles out of the tub and go throw them in the shower.



If hubby and I went to the same place... that place was creepy.  The enforced mingling at meal times, the gift shop full of gifts you would not want your children to see...


----------



## slotpuppy

pelers said:


> If hubby and I went to the same place... that place was creepy.  The enforced mingling at meal times, the gift shop full of gifts you would not want your children to see...



You can request a private table, but we enjoyed meeting new people and had some really fun meals. As for the gift shop, thats why kids are not allowed there, it is all about the couples.

We were told that all 3 poconos resorts were just sold to new owners and they are going to start upgrading all their facilities.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> You can request a private table, but we enjoyed meeting new people and had some really fun meals. As for the gift shop, thats why kids are not allowed there, it is all about the couples.
> 
> We were told that all 3 poconos resorts were just sold to new owners and they are going to start upgrading all their facilities.



I went to the Poconos resort when I got married in 1984. We had the heart shaped bath tub and the round bed with mirrors overhead


----------



## MMDad

slotpuppy said:


> I dont know if I am a tree or a forest.



I was walking through the forest and a tree fell right in front of me. I didn't hear a thing.


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I went to the Poconos resort when I got married in 1984. We had the heart shaped bath tub and the round bed with mirrors overhead



We had the tub and the swimming pool in our room. We took a tour of the champagne towers. They are beautiful rooms with the champagne glass hot tub, large heart shaped swimming pool, and a steam shower built for two.


----------



## LuckyMe143

The mister and I had a heart shape Hot tub in our room when we got married. 9 months later we had our son.


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> The mister and I had a heart shape Hot tub in our room when we got married. 9 months later we had our son.


----------



## ArkRescue

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I went to the Poconos resort when I got married in 1984. We had the heart shaped bath tub and the round bed with mirrors overhead



My coworker went there with his wife and after an evening of drinking and passion, they both passed out in bed.  He woke up during the night feeling sick, went to the bathroom and had a heart attack.  He was in the hospital there for a while.

The management was nice enough to tell them they could stay the next time for free to make up for the bad experience they had LOL


----------



## slotpuppy

Boss is gone for the day.


----------



## somdfunguy

People still go to the Poconos? I thought that was an 80s con.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> People still go to the Poconos? I thought that was an 80s con.



That's what I thought too   I'm surprised they still exsist


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> People still go to the Poconos? I thought that was an 80s con.



During the spring and summer, the cove haven resort averages about 500 couples at a time from what we were told. We went at the end of nov and there may have been 50 couples there.


----------



## somdfunguy

what is there to do? may need to investigate


----------



## Hank

slotpuppy said:


> During the spring and summer, the cove haven resort averages about 500 couples at a time from what we were told. We went at the end of nov and there may have been 50 couples there.



Put a huge black light on that place!


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> what is there to do? may need to investigate



They have a lot of couples activities. Breakfast and dinner included it the price. Comedy shows, bands, raquet ball, tennis, pool, pool tables. Winter you can snow tube and snow mobile, summer they have boating, paddle boats, fishing.

The decor is a little dated and if you go, pay for the champaine towers, its worth the money. Nice part is, no kids are allowed, adults only.

We went to cove haven, I am not sure about the other 2 pocono resorts.


----------



## ICit

ready for the cold .....


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> ready for the cold .....



I am going to tell the wife that we can stay warmer if we sleep together nakey. I wonder if it will work.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I am going to tell the wife that we can stay warmer if we sleep together nakey and add another person to the bed as well. I wonder if it will work.



:fixed:


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> :fixed:



 I am going home to set up the video camera.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I am going home to set up the video camera.


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


>


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


>



um excuse me but hump day was yesterday - you two need to calm down ....


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> um excuse me but hump day was yesterday - you two need to calm down ....



ICit started it.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> ICit started it.





you took it to the gutter


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> you took it to the gutter



But you added the third person to the gutter.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> But you added the third person to the gutter.



i followed ur lead


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> i followed ur lead



I like when you join me in the gutter.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

slotpuppy said:


> I like when you join me in the gutter.



Glad to see I'm not the only one who spends time in the gutter.


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one who spends time in the gutter.



It is a fun place to be.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

some one needs to clean out the gutters around here


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> some one needs to clean out the gutters around here



Hey!  Some of us like it in the gutter.  
Besides, you've been known to visit on occasion.


----------



## slotpuppy




----------



## warneckutz

slotpuppy said:


>



I have the urge to throw some hot coffee on someone... odd.


----------



## slotpuppy

warneckutz said:


> I have the urge to throw some hot fudge on venus doom... odd.



:fixed:


----------



## warneckutz

slotpuppy said:


> :fixed:



  Don't wanna clog those pores


----------



## ICit

what a grand day it is already!!!


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> I have the urge to throw some hot coffee on someone... odd.



Nice to see you yesterday.   You are just so very pretty.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Nice to see you yesterday.   You are just so very pretty.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


>



:shrug:  He is...


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> :shrug:  He is...



You never say I am pretty.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> Nice to see you yesterday.   You are just so very pretty.



You as well!!


----------



## withrespect

Got up at 02:00 again today. 

I thought I heard someone in the hallway so I had to ask the husband to check it out, I followed closely behind...  I am always afraid there is going to be some sort of crazy person outside my bedroom door....It's usually just the dog walking around because he had to get a drink of water and the door accidentally shut behind him  

It was nothing of course and once I get out of bed I am wide awake...


----------



## somdfunguy

Hopefully you reward your husband for all this bs he has to do


----------



## Reighvin

somdfunguy said:


> Hopefully you reward your husband for all this bs he has to do



Ah, yeah. Brown chicken brown cow!


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Hopefully you reward your husband for all this bs he has to do


----------



## slotpuppy

I did some stuff this weekend.


----------



## migtig

slotpuppy said:


> I did some stuff this weekend.



Me too.    We live exciting lives.


----------



## slotpuppy

migtig said:


> Me too.    We live exciting lives.



Grocery shopping, house cleaning, gym, I am a freaking party animal! 

Are you that hard core?


----------



## ICit




----------



## migtig

slotpuppy said:


> Grocery shopping, house cleaning, gym, I am a freaking party animal!
> 
> Are you that hard core?



No, my husband went grocery shopping.    But I made two batches of stuffed shells.


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> No, my husband went grocery shopping.    But I made two batches of stuffed shells.


----------



## migtig

ICit said:


>



Swing by and I'll load you up. Don't let Havoc eat the plastic container.


----------



## slotpuppy

migtig said:


> Swing by and I'll load you up. Don't let Havoc eat the plastic container.


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> Swing by and I'll load you up. Don't let Havoc eat the plastic container.



OMG... funny you say that... but when I first got E.... he did!!  he ate the whole gladware container.....   

he passed plastic for many days..... I was luck it didnt kill him!!!


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


>





I will share!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> I will share!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

Apparently my wife won a $50 gc to the hair company.  I was wondering why she asked what I thought the final score would be in the super bowl.


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


>



I was thinking the same thing when I read that LOL


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> Apparently my wife won a $50 gc to the hair company.  I was wondering why she asked what I thought the final score would be in the super bowl.


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I read that LOL



dinner at miggys house!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> dinner at miggys house!!!



 What time should I be there?


----------



## Kris10

migtig said:


> No, my husband went grocery shopping.  But I made two batches of stuffed shells.


 
Mmmmm yes please!


----------



## somdfunguy

Bought a pair of Dansko dress shoes today at lunch. Hopefully they work out.


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> Bought a pair of Dansko dress shoes today at lunch. Hopefully they work out.



....


----------



## withrespect

OMG we are over 2000 posts!!


In other news... I thought I had carpal tunnel syndrom but it turns out I have a pretty painful cyst on my wrist.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> OMG we are over 2000 posts!!
> 
> 
> In other news... I thought I had carpal tunnel syndrom but it turns out I have a pretty painful cyst on my wrist.



oooooooo oooooooooo. When are they going to rip it out???? Can I watch?


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> oooooooo oooooooooo. When are they going to rip it out???? Can I watch?



 Whatttttt?!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	




  I am going to wait until it goes away on it's own.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> Whatttttt?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92385
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to wait until it goes away on it's own.



wanna hear my cyst story?


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> wanna hear my cyst story?



I don't know...   Do I?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> I don't know...   Do I?



probably not


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> probably not



I do.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> I do.



I'll PM you. I don't think WR could handle it


----------



## somdfunguy

because your cyst, your cyst is on your wrist
because your cyst, your cyst is on your wrist
because your cyst is on your wrist and that has you pissed
because your cyst, your cyst is on your wrist
because your cyst, your cyst can't be missed


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> because your cyst, your cyst is on your wrist
> because your cyst, your cyst is on your wrist
> because your cyst is on your wrist and that has you pissed
> because your cyst, your cyst is on your wrist
> because your cyst, your cyst can't be missed



Not bad. It's got potential


----------



## somdfunguy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Not bad. It's got potential



If you can replace it[']s in your sentence with it is or it has, then your word is it's; otherwise, your word is its.


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Not bad. It's got potential



Aww come on, let WR read it.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> because your cyst, your cyst is on your wrist
> because your cyst, your cyst is on your wrist
> because your cyst is on your wrist and that has you pissed
> because your cyst, your cyst is on your wrist
> because your cyst, your cyst can't be missed



  OMG I love Hall and Oats!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> If you can replace it[']s in your sentence with it is or it has, then your word is it's; otherwise, your word is its.



YOU'RE correct. 

I got that one!


----------



## withrespect

<---- It's my 7000th post!


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> <---- It's my 7000th post!


----------



## Hank




----------



## pelers

Hank said:


>



Cruel and unusual


----------



## ICit

.......


----------



## LuckyMe143

I think I'll start carrying my own roll from now on.


----------



## withrespect

Hank said:


>



*OH  MY   GODDDDD *


----------



## slotpuppy

Why is it, when you tie one shoe, you then have to re-tie the other shoe because it feels to loose?

Or am I the only one who has this problem?


----------



## Kris10

Hank said:


>


 
Why? Just Why?!?!


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Why is it, when you tie one shoe, you then have to re-tie the other shoe because it feels to loose?
> 
> Or am I the only one who has this problem?



I wear pumps almost every day.   I actually don't have this problem.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> I wear pumps almost every day.   I actually don't have this problem.


ever get a run in your hose?


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I wear pumps almost every day.   I actually don't have this problem.





Hope you get a run in your stocking.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> ever get a run in your hose?



 



slotpuppy said:


> Hope you get a run in your stocking.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


>



 I dont wear stockings cause they pull my leg hairs.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> I dont wear stockings cause they pull my leg hairs.



I wear knee highs or thigh highs.  And I shave my legs so I dont have that problem.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I wear knee highs or thigh highs.  And I shave my legs so I dont have that problem.



I just had a banana for a snack, it was good.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> I just had a banana for a snack, it was good.



I'm having popcorn for lunch.


----------



## ICit

I bothers me when people are so lazy and irresponsible!


----------



## frequentflier

slotpuppy said:


> Why is it, when you tie one shoe, you then have to re-tie the other shoe because it feels to loose?
> 
> Or *am I the only one who has this problem*?



NO!
Makes me want to go buy some penny loafers!


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


> I just had a banana for a snack, it was good.





withrespect said:


> I'm having popcorn for lunch.



I had Harvest Cheddar Sun Chips.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I'm having popcorn for lunch.



Check your popcorn, a lot of microwave popcorn is full of trans fat.


----------



## somdfunguy

I think Im going to head over to Cafe Ole for some fish tacos.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Check your popcorn, a lot of microwave popcorn is full of trans fat.



No.  This is probably all I will eat today so I am going to enjoy my fat-laden popcorn. So there.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> I bothers me when people are so lazy and irresponsible!



For minute there I thought you were talking about me but I'm just lazy.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> For minute there I thought you were talking about me but I'm just lazy.


----------



## Hank

For the hell of it, I looked in my toilet paper roll... Sure enough!!!! Spider!


----------



## ICit

Hank said:


> For the hell of it, I looked in my toilet paper roll... Sure enough!!!! Spider!



get the eff out!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

Save_a_Horse said:


> psst Kwillia ripped off that quote from me in another thread, just so ya know. Hope yr doin ok wr, c i did say hey 2 ya.
> 
> Sum ppl lack the wit in bein Original.



privity


----------



## LuckyMe143

DEF LEPPARD - 'Pour Some Sugar On Me' (Official) - YouTube


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> DEF LEPPARD - 'Pour Some Sugar On Me' (Official) - YouTube



be right over!!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> be right over!!!!



Woo hoo!


----------



## LuckyMe143

Skittles - Newlyweds - Dir. COUSINS [Not affiliated with Wrigley or Skittles. Contains explicit content not suitable for minors] on Vimeo


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> LuckyMe143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DEF LEPPARD - 'Pour Some Sugar On Me' (Official) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be right over!!!!
Click to expand...



Can I join you?


----------



## ICit

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Can I join you?





sure!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> sure!!!





LuckyMe143 said:


> Skittles - Newlyweds - Dir. COUSINS [Not affiliated with Wrigley or Skittles. Contains explicit content not suitable for minors] on Vimeo



Lol


----------



## somdfunguy

so I was walking down the street and this lady ran up to me and started kicking me in the shins then she turned around and mooned me.  next thing I know the cops roll up


----------



## migtig

somdfunguy said:


> so I was walking down the street and this lady ran up to me and started kicking me in the shins then she turned around and mooned me.  next thing I know the cops roll up



  And then what happened?


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> And then what happened?



scoooch over....


----------



## somdfunguy

the lady takes off running down 8th street but forgot to pull her sweat pants up and trips in the middle of the street just as the FedEx truck turns the corner


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> the lady takes off running down 8th street but forgot to pull her sweat pants up and trips in the middle of the street just as the FedEx truck turns the corner





was she wearing a thong???  and did she have a nice butt???



... and then......


----------



## somdfunguy

ICit said:


> was she wearing a thong???  and did she have a nice butt???
> 
> 
> 
> ... and then......



She was going commando. The fed ex truck never saw her but luckily she was able to roll between the wheels and not get hit. The police were able to grab her at this point. As they read her her rights there was loud boom and a water main broke from beneath them.


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> She was going commando. The fed ex truck never saw her but luckily she was able to roll between the wheels and not get hit. The police were able to grab her at this point. As they read her her rights there was loud boom and a water main broke from beneath them.





dont leave us hanging


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> dont leave us hanging



It was a dark and stormy night.  Suddenly, a shot rang out! A door slammed. The maid screamed. Suddenly, a pirate ship appeared on the horizon!


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> It was a dark and stormy night.  Suddenly, a shot rang out! A door slammed. The maid screamed. Suddenly, a pirate ship appeared on the horizon!





you can tell your story as i sit on you couch


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> you can tell your story as i sit on you couch



My story is told from the top of a red dog house.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> somdfunguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was going commando. The fed ex truck never saw her but luckily she was able to roll between the wheels and not get hit. The police were able to grab her at this point. As they read her her rights there was loud boom and a water main broke from beneath them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont leave us hanging
Click to expand...


Let me guess, the woman was Jennifer from Red Robin and they found sugar packets on her?  :shrug:

Ok namesake, you're leaving us all in suspense here.  
Finish the story so we can keep ICit happy and satisfied.


----------



## withrespect

I want a diet orange soda... 

Anyone want to bring me a diet orange soda?


----------



## ICit

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Let me guess, the woman was Jennifer from Red Robin and they found sugar packets on her?  :shrug:
> 
> Ok namesake, you're leaving us all in suspense here.
> Finish the story so we can keep ICit happy and satisfied.



see this is why you are awesome.....


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I want a diet orange soda...
> 
> Anyone want to bring me a diet orange soda?



I would have... but I was busy with the police last night..


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> I would have... but I was busy with the police last night..



  And what were you busy doing? ... with the police


----------



## somdfunguy

Woman was on the local news last night. Apparently she was injured during the arrest and has internal bleeding. She's in the IC unit and not expected to make it.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> And what were you busy doing? ... with the police



the officer was a kid.... I would have rocked my cougar status on him...  but he was very nice to deal with!  

.....  anywho...   on going issue we have been having with trespassing fools....  and the hoa is cracking down on it now!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

somdfunguy said:


> Woman was on the local news last night. Apparently she was injured during the arrest and has internal bleeding. She's in the IC unit and not expected to make it.



Of course her family will sue. Sally was a good girl and does no wrong. Blah blah blah. Smh


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> the officer was a kid.... *I would have rocked my cougar status on him*...  but he was very nice to deal with!
> 
> .....  anywho...   on going issue we have been having with trespassing fools....  and the hoa is cracking down on it now!!



Go on with your bad self!!


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> Of course her family will sue. Sally was a good girl and does no wrong. Blah blah blah. Smh



Where can I see this story?


----------



## migtig

somdfunguy said:


> Woman was on the local news last night. Apparently she was injured during the arrest and has internal bleeding. She's in the IC unit and not expected to make it.



For realz?  And I thought you were making this up.    Obviously I don't know truth from fiction.


----------



## withrespect

migtig said:


> For realz?  And I thought you were making this up.    Obviously I don't know truth from fiction.


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> For realz?  And I thought you were making this up.    Obviously I don't know truth from fiction.





same here


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> Where can I see this story?



I was just saying that's probably what they will say. Anytime someone gets hurt while being arrested  are quick to sue.


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> I was just saying that's probably what they will say. *Anytime someone gets hurt will being arrest* people are quick to sue.



I need someone to translate, its like reading lance.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I need someone to translate, its like reading lance.





me thinks she is thinking faster than her fingers can type.... 


well off to visit my new pension palace!!!


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> me thinks she is thinking faster than her fingers can type....
> 
> 
> well off to visit my new pension palace!!!



Have fun.  Bring us back something nice.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Have fun.  Bring us back something nice.



you want a desk chair???  pen????


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> you want a desk chair???  pen????



I think a large screen computer will suffice.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I think a large screen computer will suffice.



i will look... i get to look at where i will move to today!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> you want a desk chair???  pen????



Can I have a book end? I only need one.


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


> I need someone to translate, its like reading lance.



That's just mean.   Its early and I'm running on 2 hours sleep.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> me thinks she is thinking faster than her fingers can type....
> 
> 
> well off to visit my new pension palace!!!



Something like that


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> That's just mean.   Its early and I'm running on 2 hours sleep.



 Sorry


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


> Sorry



I forgive you.


----------



## somdfunguy

such a beauty I had to share


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> such a beauty I had to share
> 
> View attachment 92466



  OMG she has big eyes! 

She will hate that when she is older. 


Beautiful little girl you got there.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> OMG she has big eyes!
> 
> She will hate that when she is older.
> 
> 
> Beautiful little girl you got there.


she loves to dance now. mostly headbanging with some bouncing thrown in


----------



## somdfunguy

Never knew Proffer was a word until just now

Definition of PROFFER
: to present for acceptance : tender, offer


Examples of PROFFER
He proffered advice on how best to proceed.
<proffered his assistance in helping the two sides reach a compromise>


Origin of PROFFER
Middle English profren, from Anglo-French profrer, proffrir, porofrir, from por- forth (from Latin pro-) + offrir to offer — more at pro-
First Known Use: 14th century


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> Never knew Proffer was a word until just now
> 
> Definition of PROFFER
> : to present for acceptance : tender, offer
> 
> 
> Examples of PROFFER
> He proffered advice on how best to proceed.
> <proffered his assistance in helping the two sides reach a compromise>
> 
> 
> Origin of PROFFER
> Middle English profren, from Anglo-French profrer, proffrir, porofrir, from por- forth (from Latin pro-) + offrir to offer — more at pro-
> First Known Use: 14th century



I am going to proffer my weiner to my wife.

Is that the right usage?


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


> I am going to proffer my weiner to my wife.
> 
> Is that the right usage?


----------



## somdfunguy

anyone ever tried these before?  Product | Pineapple & Bacon | Aidells

SO GOOD!


----------



## slotpuppy

I have to get my babies food after work today.


----------



## pelers

slotpuppy said:


> I have to get my babies food after work today.



I just spilled 2oz of my baby's food.  /cryingoverspilledmilk


----------



## somdfunguy

slotpuppy said:


> I have to get my babies food after work today.



get your babies the sausage!


----------



## ICit

pelers said:


> I just spilled 2oz of my baby's food.  /cryingoverspilledmilk





sorry...

i remember my coworker all upset when she dropped a whole BAG!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> get your babies the sausage!



OMG, one of them had the dogs food farts in the man cave this morning.  I could not imagine the gas the would produce from the sausage.


----------



## Kris10

pelers said:


> I just spilled 2oz of my baby's food. /cryingoverspilledmilk


 
Ugh I dropped 8 freaking ounces of breastmilk last year and I swear, I was soooo upset...you would've thought the world was ending!


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Ugh I dropped 8 freaking ounces of breastmilk last year and I swear, I was soooo upset...you would've thought the world was ending!



  I did that too... I cried for an hour.


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> I did that too... I cried for an hour.



That's why I keep mine in the container until I want some. ;-)


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> That's why I keep mine in the container until I want some. ;-)



 You like breast milk?


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> You like breast milk?


----------



## withrespect

Hank said:


>


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


>



Momma


----------



## slotpuppy

Today is the last day of your former life.


----------



## withrespect

I'm wearing red high heels today.


----------



## pelers

withrespect said:


> I'm wearing red high heels today.



I have one of those desks that hides my feet, so my shoes have already been kicked off!


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> You like breast milk?



Who doesn't?


----------



## slotpuppy

Reighvin said:


> Who doesn't?



Not me.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> I'm wearing red high heels today.



Is that all you're wearing?


----------



## ICit

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Is that all you're wearing?


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


>


----------



## ICit

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


>



...



well... im waiting!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> well... im waiting!!


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


>





sorry....


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> sorry....


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


>


----------



## somdfunguy

So I finally caught up on the news last night.  The lady has survived and but is still in recovery.  Apparently she had a tumor in her head that caused her to go nutso.  The tumor has been removed, well would could be removed. Apparently she was a Miss Teen VA at some point in the 80s but lost her crown because of behavior.  They are linking this tumor to the change in her so she has lived with it for a long time.


----------



## migtig

somdfunguy said:


> So I finally caught up on the news last night.  The lady has survived and but is still in recovery.  Apparently she had a tumor in her head that caused her to go nutso.  The tumor has been removed, well would could be removed. Apparently she was a Miss Teen VA at some point in the 80s but lost her crown because of behavior.  They are linking this tumor to the change in her so she has lived with it for a long time.



Wow.


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> So I finally caught up on the news last night. The lady has survived and but is still in recovery. Apparently she had a tumor in her head that caused her to go nutso. The tumor has been removed, well would could be removed. Apparently she was a Miss Teen VA at some point in the 80s but lost her crown because of behavior. They are linking this tumor to the change in her so she has lived with it for a long time.


 
Ummm who? What are you talking about? I must've missed the beginning of the story...


----------



## slotpuppy

I am getting my hair cut after work.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> well... im waiting!!



Hey, had to run out for Subway and then a meeting.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I am getting my hair cut after work.


 
I need my hair cut SO bad!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


>



WR, do you want some too?  


Hey you never answered my question...


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> I need my hair cut SO bad!



Come down Buddy's barbershop with me, we might be able to get a group discount.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Come down Buddy's barbershop with me, we might be able to get a group discount.


----------



## slotpuppy

Fridays suck when you have to work sat.


----------



## somdfunguy

slotpuppy said:


> Fridays suck when you have to work sat.


Or when she's a butterface


----------



## warneckutz

somdfunguy said:


> or when she's a butterface



^ this ^


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> Or when she's a butterface



They all look the same in the dark.


----------



## migtig

somdfunguy said:


> Or when she's a butterface



Put a flag over her head and #### her for Ole Glory.


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> I need my hair cut SO bad!



Your hair is beautiful 



SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> WR, do you want some too?
> 
> 
> Hey you never answered my question...



What question? 



slotpuppy said:


> Fridays suck when you have to work sat.



 



migtig said:


> Put a flag over her head and #### her for Ole Glory.


----------



## slotpuppy

migtig said:


> Put a flag over her head and #### her for Ole Glory.



Or you could put a confederate flag over her and tell her the south will rise again.


----------



## warneckutz




----------



## slotpuppy

warneckutz said:


>


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Your hair is beautiful


 
Aw thank you! Still, it really REALLLLLLY needs to be cut. So much so that's I've thought to myself, 'Self, you have scissors right on your desk....'


----------



## warneckutz

slotpuppy said:


>


----------



## slotpuppy

warneckutz said:


>


----------



## somdfunguy

kris10 said:


> aw thank you! Still, it really realllllly needs to be cut. So much so that's i've thought to myself, 'self, you have scissors right on your desk....'



View attachment 92547


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 92547


----------



## slotpuppy

Going the get my tattoo finished this afternoon. I wish someone would come hold my hand.


----------



## Hank

slotpuppy said:


> Going the get my tattoo finished this afternoon. I wish someone would come hold my hand.



Rich70 :shrug:


----------



## slotpuppy

Hank said:


> Rich70 :shrug:



He said no, he claims to have a date with a female.


I find it hard to beleive.


----------



## Hank

slotpuppy said:


> He said no, he claims to have a date with a female.
> 
> I find it hard to beleive.



That m'fer is a stud!


----------



## slotpuppy




----------



## ArkRescue

Y'all better watch out or Rich will sic his leg-breaking buddies on you ...


----------



## withrespect

I had two glasses of wine last night and now my head hurts like a mofo.


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> I had two glasses of wine last night and now my head hurts like a mofo.



  Wine headaches are the worse. Well for me at least.


----------



## somdfunguy

> photographer uda dennie took this photograph of a drop of water balanced in the head of this jumping spider, in his garden, in batam island, indonesia.



View attachment 92594


----------



## migtig

somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 92594



That is actually pretty cool looking.


----------



## LuckyMe143

I found a sugar packet in the field and gave it to my friend. We both busted out laughing...lol


----------



## TPD

withrespect said:


> I had two glasses of wine last night and now my head hurts like a mofo.



I drank almost the whole bottle of wine last night - I was ok this morning.  The problem now is that there is only enough wine left to piss me off!



LuckyMe143 said:


> Wine headaches are the worse. Well for me at least.



I hear if you add a couple of packets of sugar to the wine, you will not have a headache....or was that you have to write your bra size on the packets...I'm so confused!


----------



## withrespect

TPD said:


> I drank almost the whole bottle of wine last night - I was ok this morning.  The problem now is that there is only enough wine left to piss me off!
> 
> 
> 
> I hear if you add a couple of packets of sugar to the wine, you will not have a headache....or was that you have to write your bra size on the packets...I'm so confused!


----------



## Reighvin

Would everybody who is sick please stay the Frak home so I won't get sick again? kthxbai


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Would everybody who is sick please stay the Frak home so I won't get sick again? kthxbai


----------



## slotpuppy

I lost 2.4 pounds pooping this morning.


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


> I lost 2.4 pounds pooping this morning.



Oh sh1t!


----------



## LuckyMe143

I'm making fried cabbage with a pound of crispy thick bacon for lunch. Well some for lunch and the rest for dinner.


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm making fried cabbage with a pound of crispy thick bacon for lunch. Well some for lunch and the rest for dinner.



Never had fried cabbage. My granny used to make the best boiled cabbage.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm making fried cabbage with a pound of crispy thick bacon for lunch. Well some for lunch and the rest for dinner.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


>



It's soooooooo yummmmyyyyyy!


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


> Never had fried cabbage. My granny used to make the best boiled cabbage.



 there there it's ok.


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> there there it's ok.



You could bring me some fried cabbage to try.


----------



## Kris10

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm making fried cabbage with a pound of crispy thick bacon for lunch. Well some for lunch and the rest for dinner.


 
Mmmm fried cabbage 



slotpuppy said:


> Never had fried cabbage. My granny used to make the best boiled cabbage.


 
Aww 

My Granny used to make the best everything! OMG the house would smell SO good when we'd go over. Funny the things you remember...I'm going way back, something like 20-25 years ago.


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Aww
> 
> My Granny used to make the best everything! OMG the house would smell SO good when we'd go over. Funny the things you remember...I'm going way back, something like 20-25 years ago.



I remember when I was a kid, going over grannys and she would spend the day cooking ham and cabbage. The house always smelled so good.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Cabbage?


----------



## MMDad

Did anyone have lunch today?


----------



## slotpuppy

MMDad said:


> Did anyone have lunch today?



I dont get lunch till 1:00


----------



## RoseRed

MMDad said:


> Did anyone have lunch today?


----------



## TPD

MMDad said:


> Did anyone have lunch today?



Yes, and now I can't wait for Pancakes for dinner tonight!!   St. Michael's School - 5-7pm this evening.


----------



## RareBreed

I can't remember if it's RoseRed or Kwillia that likes ketchup so much but my older son came home yesterday and said that somebody did their History Fair project on ketchup.


----------



## RoseRed

RareBreed said:


> I can't remember if it's RoseRed or Kwillia that likes ketchup so much but my older son came home yesterday and said that somebody did their History Fair project on ketchup.



Kwilliabear.


----------



## RareBreed

RoseRed said:


> Kwilliabear.



That's what I thought but wasn't sure. Anyway, when he told me, I started wondering if she and the kid were somehow related.


----------



## ArkRescue

RareBreed said:


> I can't remember if it's RoseRed or Kwillia that likes ketchup so much but my older son came home yesterday and said that somebody did their History Fair project on ketchup.



My dentist told me yesterday that I needed to avoid the intake of following to reduce staining to my teeth:

Coffee, Tea, KETCHUP, and red wine

She said those are some of the most damaging to a tooth's natural color.


----------



## RareBreed

ArkRescue said:


> My dentist told me yesterday that I needed to avoid the intake of following to reduce staining to my teeth:
> 
> Coffee, Tea, KETCHUP, and red wine
> 
> She said those are some of the most damaging to a tooth's natural color.



I should be good then. I don't drink coffee, tea or red wine. Ketchup is only used once in a while for when we have quick meals that include tater tots or fries.


----------



## ArkRescue

RareBreed said:


> I should be good then. I don't drink coffee, tea or red wine. Ketchup is only used once in a while for when we have quick meals that include tater tots or fries.



I drink tea (hot and/or cold) every day, so I guess I need to monitor that.


----------



## slotpuppy

I get a new work out routine from my trainer tonight. I am going to change my name from slotpuppy to hurtingpuppy.


----------



## Kris10

RareBreed said:


> I can't remember if it's RoseRed or Kwillia that likes ketchup so much but my older son came home yesterday and said that somebody did their History Fair project on ketchup.


 
When my friend was pregnant she used to plan her meals around whether or not she'd get to eat ketchup 



RareBreed said:


> I should be good then. I don't drink coffee, tea or red wine. Ketchup is only used once in a while for when we have quick meals that include *tater tots* or fries.


 




slotpuppy said:


> I get a new work out routine from my trainer tonight. I am going to change my name from slotpuppy to hurtingpuppy.


 
Or, fitpuppy


----------



## rich70

slotpuppy said:


> He said no, he claims to have a date with a female.
> 
> 
> I find it hard to beleive.


Eff you!!



Hank said:


> That m'fer is a stud!


You know it!! 



ArkRescue said:


> Y'all better watch out or Rich will sic his leg-breaking buddies on you ...


Tell 'em Arkie. They just don't know!


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


>


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


>





Stop hitting people... not nice.


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> Stop hitting people... not nice.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


>



Don't get me started on you today.


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> Stop hitting people... not nice.



he started it!


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Don't get me started on you today.





Beta84 said:


> he started it!



Children stop or I will put you both in time out.


----------



## Reighvin

slotpuppy said:


> Children stop or I will put you both in time out.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Children stop or I will put you both in time out.


----------



## LuckyMe143

Happy Valentine's Day to my favorite forum CRAZIES!


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to my favorite forum CRAZIES!


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


>



  ......


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to my favorite forum CRAZIES!



 Happy Valentine's Day, lovie. ♥


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to my favorite forum CRAZIES!



WELL... i know you were not calling ME crazy......


but Happy Singles Awareness Day!!!


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, lovie. ♥


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## slotpuppy

For the record, I am not crazy, maybe a touch insane, but not crazy. Happy greedy corporate money making holiday.


----------



## Bay_Kat

RoseRed said:


>



I was going to post that one here, you beat me to it.


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


>



  Happy Valentine's Day, Loverface. ♥


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, Loverface. ♥



....


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> I was going to post that one here, you beat me to it.



Slowpoke!


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to my favorite forum CRAZIES!



OOHHH ITS A DATE TONIGHT!!!   ....  


see you then


----------



## Kris10




----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


>


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> OOHHH ITS A DATE TONIGHT!!!   ....
> 
> 
> see you then



Woo hoo! Best Valentines day EVER!


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> Woo hoo! Best Valentines day EVER!


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> OOHHH ITS A DATE TONIGHT!!!   ....
> 
> 
> see you then


----------



## somdfunguy

Kris10 said:


>



go girl it's your birthday
open wide I know you're thirsty


----------



## Beta84

somdfunguy said:


> go girl it's your birthday
> open wide I know you're thirsty



Steak and BJ day isn't until next month.


----------



## somdfunguy

Beta84 said:


> Steak and BJ day isn't until next month.



she must be really hungry then


----------



## slotpuppy

Beta84 said:


> Steak and BJ day isn't until next month.



The best made up holiday ever!


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


>


 




somdfunguy said:


> go girl it's your birthday
> open wide I know you're thirsty


 
Not quite my birthday but I could certainly use a drink 



Beta84 said:


> Steak and BJ day isn't until next month.


 
We never let a holiday go uncelebrated 



somdfunguy said:


> she must be really hungry then


 
I could go for a steak, haven't had one in awhile. I love delmonicos


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


>


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


>



I was just trying to wake you up. :shrug:


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


>



Hey little buddy!!




Oh and


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I was just trying to wake you up. :shrug:


 
It didn't work.....but thank you for your efforts


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> It didn't work.....but thank you for your efforts



Awwww.....


----------



## rich70

Kris10 said:


> It didn't work.....but thank you for your efforts





Better??


----------



## Kris10

Happy Valentine's Day 



> slotpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rich70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better??
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
Thank you both


----------



## somdfunguy

Kris10 said:


> Not quite my birthday but I could certainly use a drink
> 
> 
> I could go for a steak, haven't had one in awhile. I love delmonicos



I got a table waitin, what you think about a convo
And if you like it baby we can take it to the condo


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> I got a table waitin, what you think about a convo
> And if you like it baby we can take it to the condo


----------



## LuckyMe143

My head is killing me     I can't even lay my head on my pillow without pain. I blow my nose and everything under the sun came out. Spring allergies here already but without the warm weather.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> My head is killing me     I can't even lay my head on my pillow without pain. I blow my nose and everything under the sun came out. Spring allergies here already but without the warm weather.



WTF HAVE I TOLD YOU....   

get on some allergy meds... and stay on it..... also hit up some mucines DM!!!!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> WTF HAVE I TOLD YOU....
> 
> get on some allergy meds... and stay on it..... also hit up some mucines DM!!!!!!



I have been on my allergy meds since you told me. I ran out of mucinx again.  hold me I don't feel good.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> I have been on my allergy meds since you told me. I ran out of mucinx again.  hold me I don't feel good.



you may need to switch allergy meds.....  and there.... there.... come to ICit...   



now get your runny snottin nose away from me!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> you may need to switch allergy meds.....  and there.... there.... come to ICit...
> 
> 
> 
> now get your runny snottin nose away from me!!!



Yeah I think I'm going to switch. I never had allergies until I moved here. Grrrr


----------



## somdfunguy

LuckyMe143 said:


> I have been on my allergy meds since you told me. I ran out of mucinx again.  hold me I don't feel good.



How long have you been on them? Usually takes some time before they start to work.


----------



## LuckyMe143

somdfunguy said:


> How long have you been on them? Usually takes some time before they start to work.



About a month.


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> How long have you been on them? Usually takes some time before they start to work.



if i stop mine.. and start to have issues...

only take a day or so for it to work...

this i why i think she needs to try another brand!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> if i stop mine.. and start to have issues...
> 
> only take a day or so for it to work...
> 
> this i why i think she needs to try another brand!!!



I have always taken these. I think my body is used to it now. :/


----------



## ICit

Well just eff me.... I have a new member of my family


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> Well just eff me.... I have a new member of my family



huh?


----------



## slotpuppy




----------



## LuckyMe143

I want some onion rings


----------



## somdfunguy

LuckyMe143 said:


> I want some onion rings


Que has some good ones


----------



## withrespect

I have an ear infection.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I have an ear infection.



 No picking on WR today.


----------



## withrespect

I have a friend who is completely nice and very communicative toward me most of the time.  Until they are around another certain person and I become useless and therefore disposable. 

This person is intentionally hurting me by not talking to me because they are around someone else. (wr = chopped liver ) Why should I stay friends with someone who really cares nothing about me? 

 I think I am having a breakthrough.  I need to get away and stay away from this friend. 

Thanks for all the help everyone. 

This is why I hate everyone.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> I have a friend who is completely nice and very communicative toward me most of the time. Until they are around another certain person and I become useless and therefore disposable.
> 
> This person is intentionally hurting me by not talking to me because they are around someone else. (wr = chopped liver ) Why should I stay friends with someone who really cares nothing about me?
> 
> I think I am having a breakthrough. I need to get away and stay away from this friend.
> 
> Thanks for all the help everyone.
> 
> This is why I hate everyone.


 


I'm sorry...."friends" like that just suck! Try not to be so available for her.


----------



## MMDad

ICit said:


> Well just eff me.... I have a new member of my family



It's not mine. I'm fixed.


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> I have a friend who is completely nice and very communicative toward me most of the time.  Until they are around another certain person and I become useless and therefore disposable.
> 
> This person is intentionally hurting me by not talking to me because they are around someone else. (wr = chopped liver ) Why should I stay friends with someone who really cares nothing about me?
> 
> I think I am having a breakthrough.  I need to get away and stay away from this friend.
> 
> Thanks for all the help everyone.
> 
> This is why I hate everyone.




I had many friends like this. Notice the word had? I'm my own best friend!


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> I had many friends like this. Notice the word had? I'm my own best friend!



  It's hard to do but I can't allow someone to hurt me on purpose and still continue to stay by their side.

I needed this person this weekend...They didn't care... even knowing what has been happening with me over the past few weeks. 

I am so sad.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I have a friend who is completely nice and very communicative toward me most of the time.  Until they are around another certain person and I become useless and therefore disposable.
> 
> This person is intentionally hurting me by not talking to me because they are around someone else. (wr = chopped liver ) Why should I stay friends with someone who really cares nothing about me?
> 
> I think I am having a breakthrough.  I need to get away and stay away from this friend.
> 
> Thanks for all the help everyone.
> 
> This is why I hate everyone.




Don't EVER let someone use you.... treat you less than you want to be treated.... make you feel less of a friend..... or you are a pt friend when it's convenient ...


If they do... cut them loose and stand strong my dear!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> Don't EVER let someone use you.... treat you less than you want to be treated.... make you feel less of a friend..... or you are a pt friend when it's convenient ...
> 
> 
> If they do... cut them loose and stand strong my dear!!!



 I dont have friends either, you are only a friend when they need something.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> I dont have friends either, you are only a friend when they need something.



 If that is how it's going to be, I need an oil change, my friend.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> If that is how it's going to be, I need an oil change, my friend.



 Ill hook you up. I will give you a good lube job too.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Ill hook you up. I will give you a good lube job too.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> I have an ear infection.



mouse droppings


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> mouse droppings



:iggy:


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> It's hard to do but I can't allow someone to hurt me on purpose and still continue to stay by their side.
> 
> I needed this person this weekend...They didn't care... even knowing what has been happening with me over the past few weeks.
> 
> I am so sad.



Don't be. Your better off.   Its hard but karma with will find them then you can sit back and laugh. They need you more than you need them.


----------



## slotpuppy

Save_a_Horse said:


> I like to watch little boys on the playground.


----------



## slotpuppy

Save_a_Horse said:


> Mom says I have to go clean my room now and I cant play on the computer anymore.


----------



## slotpuppy

Save_a_Horse said:


> Mommy said I can play some more cause I ate all my green beans.


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> I have a friend who is completely nice and very communicative toward me most of the time.  Until they are around another certain person and I become useless and therefore disposable.
> 
> This person is intentionally hurting me by not talking to me because they are around someone else. (wr = chopped liver ) Why should I stay friends with someone who really cares nothing about me?
> 
> I think I am having a breakthrough.  I need to get away and stay away from this friend.
> 
> Thanks for all the help everyone.
> 
> This is why I hate everyone.



Only seeing this side of the story, this person seems like a pretty ####ty friend. But there might be some other reason why this person wasn't there for you.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Only seeing this side of the story, this person seems like a pretty ####ty friend. But there might be some other reason why this person wasn't there for you.



a reason such as what? Maybe my craziness is too much for that person to handle? Their reason may be that they don't want me as a friend anymore because they have moved to better things.


----------



## somdfunguy

maybe they enjoy getting gas, fixing things, and playing with mice


----------



## migtig

withrespect said:


> I have a friend who is completely nice and very communicative toward me most of the time.  Until they are around another certain person and I become useless and therefore disposable.
> 
> This person is intentionally hurting me by not talking to me because they are around someone else. (wr = chopped liver ) Why should I stay friends with someone who really cares nothing about me?
> 
> I think I am having a breakthrough.  I need to get away and stay away from this friend.
> 
> Thanks for all the help everyone.
> 
> This is why I hate everyone.


I've dropped all my so called "friends" like that.  My social circle has gotten much smaller but become much more rewarding.


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> I've dropped all my so called "friends" like that.  My social circle has gotten much smaller but become much more rewarding.



yeah.... tell me about it!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

I can count on 1 hand the number of people I can call a true friend.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> I can count on 1 hand the number of people I can call a true friend.





 am i on that hand??    I hope so...  and what else do you do with that hand???


----------



## migtig

ICit said:


> am i on that hand??    I hope so...  and what else do you do with that hand???


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> am i on that hand??    I hope so...  and what else do you do with that hand???



Yes you are.  You are the middle one..   I use my other hand for AWESOMENESS! I slap the b1tches with it.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Yes you are.  You are the middle one..   I use my other hand for AWESOMENESS! I slap the b1tches with it.



I knew you loved me!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> I knew you loved me!!!



You will always have my sugar packet..


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> You will always have my sugar packet..


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


>



Would you like to be my friend?


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Would you like to be my friend?





so she gets the hand that handles the awesomeness!!!


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> Would you like to be my friend?


 Yes.


ICit said:


> so she gets the hand that handles the awesomeness!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> so she gets the hand that handles the awesomeness!!!



Slap me again.. I like it


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> Yes.



I have a new friend!


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Slap me again.. I like it





I know you do!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

My tail bone hurts.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> My tail bone hurts.



Why?


----------



## frequentflier

slotpuppy said:


> My tail bone hurts.



:butthurt:


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> My tail bone hurts.



well now.....


 

she did it wrong to ya then


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> well now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she did it wrong to ya then



But he said he liked it like that :shrug:


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> But he said he liked it like that :shrug:


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Why?



I was doing spin class sunday, standing sprint and my foot came out of the pedal. I hit my tail bone right on the front of the seat and I think I brusied it.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> I was doing spin class sunday, standing sprint and my foot came out of the pedal. I hit my tail bone right on the front of the seat and I think I brusied it.



That's what you get for exercising.


----------



## frequentflier

slotpuppy said:


> I was doing spin class sunday, standing sprint and my foot came out of the pedal. I hit my tail bone right on the front of the seat and I think I brusied it.



 sorry.

If it makes you feel any better, I lost a gold crown last night while I was eating and have a tooth ache.


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


> I was doing spin class sunday, standing sprint and my foot came out of the pedal. I hit my tail bone right on the front of the seat and I think I brusied it.



Omg that's hurts like a bad mama jama!


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I was doing spin class sunday, standing sprint and my foot came out of the pedal. I hit my tail bone right on the front of the seat and I think I brusied it.



omg......  omg........

well at least your didnt "rack em'".... and bruise them


and next time make sure your straps are tight!!!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> That's what you get for exercising.


 I am trying to get off team fatty.


frequentflier said:


> sorry.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I lost a gold crown last night while I was eating and have a tooth ache.





LuckyMe143 said:


> Omg that's hurts like a bad mama jama!





ICit said:


> omg......  omg........
> 
> well at least your didnt "rack em'".... and bruise them
> 
> 
> and next time make sure your straps are tight!!!!!!


 Thanks you three, atleast some people care.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> I am trying to get off team fatty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you three, atleast some people care.


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


> I am trying to get off team fatty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you three, atleast some people care.



It's Team Phatty!


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> It's Team Phatty!



You are PHAT?


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


> You are PHAT?



Duhh!


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> Duhh!



:worthless


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


> :worthless



Don't hate!


----------



## ICit

OMG...

I love that color on you!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> Don't hate!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> OMG...
> 
> I love that color on you!!!!



It wasn't that hard to get it like that. I just went to Walmart and bought Walmart bleach.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> It wasn't that hard to get it like that. I just went to Walmart and bought Walmart bleach.





i was talking about the color of your cami...and thong!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> i was talking about the color of your cami...and thong!!!



Sorry. Read it wrong. Mini me was throwing up.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Sorry. Read it wrong. Mini me was throwing up.



daymn...they are always sick...


this is why i dont have little germ monsters!!!


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> Sorry. Read it wrong. Mini me was throwing up.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> daymn...they are always sick...
> 
> 
> this is why i dont have little germ monsters!!!



Only with 24 bugs well so far ( knocking on wood) her fever broke so that's good.


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


>



Thank you. At least this time it wasn't on me..lol


----------



## LuckyMe143

Mini me and I


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> daymn...they are always sick...
> 
> 
> this is why i dont have little germ monsters!!!



I am glad mine are grown up.


----------



## withrespect

I'm hungry.


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> I'm hungry.



Me too! I want Chinese with a side of French fries...lol


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> Me too! I want Chinese with a side of French fries...lol



I effing LOVE french fries!!!!!!  Omg


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I'm hungry.


I am eating an apple. 


LuckyMe143 said:


> Me too! I want Chinese with a side of French fries...lol



Love me some general tao's.


----------



## frequentflier

LuckyMe143 said:


> Mini me and I



Please...share that bleach with me...for my eyes!


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> I effing LOVE french fries!!!!!!  Omg



Me too  Fresh cut fries nice and crispy are the best! BBQ sauce, onions, jalapeños, and cheese please or just put hot fudge 


This how I keep my phat figure.


----------



## LuckyMe143

frequentflier said:


> Please...share that bleach with me...for my eyes!



Lol *snort*


----------



## slotpuppy

I am going to do stuff today.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I am going to do stuff today.


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


>


----------



## ICit

Im hungry as a hostage!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> Im hungry as a hostage!!!!



Ill share my sammich and tater chips with ya.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> Im hungry as a hostage!!!!





I agree.  I gotta get somethin.  Didnt have time to bring this mornin


----------



## ICit

we are gonna rock the Tequila Grill!!


----------



## RareBreed

Today is flying by! Only 1hr 15mins to go before I get to go home!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> we are gonna rock the Tequila Grill!!



If only I was closer...


----------



## withrespect

I am so effing angry. 

I just want to throw something.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I am so effing angry.
> 
> I just want to throw something.



let it go!!!


----------



## ICit

well this just cracked me up!!!!!!


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> well this just cracked me up!!!!!!


----------



## migtig

If I eat a "party mix" I have to divide out the items according to what they are.  Then I eat each little pile before moving on to the next.  And I always save my favorite for last.  I just realized I might have a problem.


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> If I eat a "party mix" I have to divide out the items according to what they are.  Then I eat each little pile before moving on to the next.  And I always save my favorite for last.  I just realized I might have a problem.





i do the same thing!!!!!     im not the only strange one!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

migtig said:


> If I eat a "party mix" I have to divide out the items according to what they are.  Then I eat each little pile before moving on to the next.  And I always save my favorite for last.  I just realized I might have a problem.



I dont eat party mix, I guess I am real strange.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> well this just cracked me up!!!!!!




That cat should be scared, it's not only lesbians that enjoy eating...


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> That cat should be scared, it's not only lesbians that enjoy eating...



 That is a racist statment. Not all asians eat cats, some eat dogs.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> That is a racist statment. Not all asians eat cats, some eat dogs.





.....  good ....  but i wonder if thats where he was going with it


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> .....  good ....  but i wonder if thats where he was going with it



Who else eats pussy cats?


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

slotpuppy said:


> Who else eats pussy cats?



I know a few, including myself, that enjoy dining out.


----------



## withrespect

in the gutter we go.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> in the gutter we go.



Honestly, I think this thread fell into the gutter right in the beginning with the original post.  

Love it or hate it, it's amazing where this post has been.


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Honestly, I think this thread fell into the gutter right in the beginning with the original post.
> 
> Love it or hate it, it's amazing where this post has been.


----------



## Moved_south

withrespect said:


> in the gutter we go.



This tread has been in and out of the gutter so many times I have lost count....


----------



## LuckyMe143




----------



## withrespect

My husband got a raise and title promotion yesterday. 

....Just in time for sequestration to take it away


----------



## slotpuppy

I bought some new tunes for my I pod yesterday.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> I bought some new tunes for my I pod yesterday.



I really need to learn how to use and iPod so I can get one and know how to use it.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I really need to learn how to use and iPod so I can get one and know how to use it.



They are really easy to use, you are smurt enough to learn how it works.


----------



## withrespect

Stupid Internetz


----------



## ICit

I wanna smack the chit out of someone!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Stupid Internetz





ICit said:


> I wanna smack the chit out of someone!!!!



Mad women! Quick run and hide!!!


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Mad women! Quick run and hide!!!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> I wanna smack the chit out of someone!!!!



Wasup?
Coworker again?  I've been havin trouble with one of mine.


----------



## ICit

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Wasup?
> Coworker again?  I've been havin trouble with one of mine.



little bit of everything....  


have not been in this mood in a while... but I will work it out!!!  


but on the bright side.... I have 150 rounds of ammo ordered...and shipping out to me soon!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> but on the bright side.... I have 150 rounds of ammo ordered...and shipping out to me soon!!!


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


>



:shrug:.....


its hard to find....  and if i hit the range I wanna have some...




dear... unless you plan to break into my house when im home.. you have nothing to worry about....

I have a special mag.. loaded with the good stuff ... just waiting for someone that is just this dumb!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> :shrug:.....
> 
> 
> its hard to find....  and if i hit the range I wanna have some...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dear... unless you plan to break into my house when im home.. you have nothing to worry about....
> 
> I have a special mag.. loaded with the good stuff ... just waiting for someone that is just this dumb!!



Would you shoot me if I just looked through your windows?


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> I wanna smack the chit out of someone!!!!



I love it when your feisty!


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Would you shoot me if I just looked through your windows?





you have to let me know.. so i can give you a peep hole!!!


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> I love it when your feisty!



girl... 


I hate stupid.... and there is lots of that here today!!!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> you have to let me know.. so i can give you a peep hole!!!



My guttered mind replaced peep with glory.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> girl...
> 
> 
> I hate stupid.... and there is lots of that here today!!!



   Oh don't I know it. Apparently my crazy neighbor bout a gun yesterday. I found out this morning. Hus son was bragging about it. Yeah kinda wish I didn't tell him off last night...lol!


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> I wanna smack the chit out of someone!!!!



That's funny... So do I.  Must be the water.  



slotpuppy said:


> Mad women! Quick run and hide!!!



Damn Skippy. 



LuckyMe143 said:


> Oh don't I know it. Apparently my crazy neighbor bout a gun yesterday. I found out this morning. Hus son was bragging about it. Yeah kinda wish I didn't tell him off last night...lol!



 Run!! Run!!


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Oh don't I know it. Apparently my crazy neighbor bout a gun yesterday. I found out this morning. Hus son was bragging about it. Yeah kinda wish I didn't tell him off last night...lol!



well.. good news is... he doesnt have it yet!!!


and it could be anywhere from 10 days to 30 days before he gets it...


----------



## withrespect

In other news...   I have CHOCOLATE COVERED OREOS


----------



## Beta84

I didn't pay much attention when this started, but this seems to have turned into the "last person" thread.  Maybe this question was already answered, but what happens for the winner (last person to post)?  Do they get Jennifer's number on a sugar packet?

And WR...I'm jealous


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> In other news...   I have CHOCOLATE COVERED OREOS



I have chocolate covered macadamia nuts.


----------



## withrespect

There is a young girl in my office that treats me like I am her own personal assistant... I DON'T WORK FOR HER!!! But I have to be nice because I am a contractor and she is government.    SOMEONE COME TAKE CARE OF MY LIGHT WORK


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> There is a young girl in my office that treats me like I am her own personal assistant... I DON'T WORK FOR HER!!! But I have to be nice because I am a contractor and she is government.    SOMEONE COME TAKE CARE OF MY LIGHT WORK



Is she the supervisor for the team and/or in charge of the contract, or just a random government person?  If it's the latter, it doesn't really matter too much.  :shrug:


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> Is she the supervisor for the team and/or in charge of the contract, or just a random government person?  If it's the latter, it doesn't really matter too much.  :shrug:



She is a test engineer...   Not a lead, but I still feel like I have to be careful not to let the office see my bat-chit crazy side.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> well.. good news is... he doesnt have it yet!!!
> 
> 
> and it could be anywhere from 10 days to 30 days before he gets it...



Unless its a shot gun from wally world or he technically bought a while ago and picked it up last night. But the source is not that reliable.. lol Either way my doors are double locked!


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Unless its a shot gun from wally world or he technically bought a while ago and picked it up last night. But the source is not that reliable.. lol Either way my doors are double locked!



lol...


... then how am i gonna get in at night???  .....


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> lol...
> 
> 
> ... then how am i gonna get in at night???  .....



Throw a rock at my window boo


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> In other news...   I have CHOCOLATE COVERED OREOS



Now you just need a big glass of milk.


----------



## FED_UP

LuckyMe143 said:


> Throw a rock at my window boo



Not rocks, he should throw small bags of sugar at your window, gives more meaning to more than just a booty call; sweet booty call I guess you could say.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> In other news...   I have CHOCOLATE COVERED OREOS


----------



## slotpuppy

I had a tuna fish sammich for lunch.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> I had a tuna fish sammich for lunch.



I had Thai Noodle Soup!!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> I had Thai Noodle Soup!!



Grilled Chicken sammy for me today.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I had Thai Noodle Soup!!





SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Grilled Chicken sammy for me today.



Mine was on toasted wheat bread.


----------



## withrespect

I just had the biggest panic attack I have ever had.  

I am severely unstable and need to look into some serious counseling. Pretty sure I just scared the chit out of my husband.  You think he would be used to it by now.  

I have pulled myself together but now I am freaking out about freaking out. 

and that freaks me out!


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> I just had the biggest panic attack I have ever had.
> 
> I am severely unstable and need to look into some serious counseling. Pretty sure I just scared the chit out of my husband.  You think he would be used to it by now.
> 
> I have pulled myself together but now I am freaking out about freaking out.
> 
> and that freaks me out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92904



 .....


----------



## somdfunguy

So guess who won the lottery last night? Not a mega but a nice one nonetheless.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> So guess who won the lottery last night? Not a mega but a nice one nonetheless.



  Congratulations!  How much?


----------



## Bay_Kat

withrespect said:


> Congratulations!  How much?



I found a smiley for you.


----------



## warneckutz

'Sup?


----------



## frequentflier

warneckutz said:


> 'Sup?



Hate to be the cop that had to check his hair for *stuff*!


----------



## withrespect

Bay_Kat said:


> I found a smiley for you.



I don't get it.


----------



## Bay_Kat

withrespect said:


> I don't get it.



click on it, it spins


----------



## withrespect

Bay_Kat said:


> click on it, it spins



I know but how come smileys that spin remind you of me?    Do you think I spin while I am on the forums?


----------



## Bay_Kat

withrespect said:


> I know but how come smileys that spin remind you of me?    Do you think I spin while I am on the forums?



Just like your avatar


----------



## slotpuppy

2382


----------



## Kris10

My wonderful Nana made me THE BEST breakfast sammich this morning....eggs with peppers and onions and salsa to top it off


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> My wonderful Nana made me THE BEST breakfast sammich this morning....eggs with peppers and onions and salsa to top it off






...


----------



## pelers

Kris10 said:


> My wonderful Nana made me THE BEST breakfast sammich this morning....eggs with peppers and onions and salsa to top it off



I had yogurt.    That sammich sounds really tasty.


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> My wonderful Nana made me THE BEST breakfast sammich this morning....eggs with peppers and onions and salsa to top it off



You could have dropped one by my house.


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> ...


 








pelers said:


> I had yogurt.  That sammich sounds really tasty.


 
What kind of yogurt? I like the regular ol Dannon fruit on the bottom (blueberry or strawberry, mmm). I can't get into the Greek yogurt, it's really thick and sour to me :yuck:


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> You could have dropped one by my house.


 
I drop my son off with her on my way to work...she's in Clinton, sawry!


----------



## pelers

Kris10 said:


> What kind of yogurt? I like the regular ol Dannon fruit on the bottom (blueberry or strawberry, mmm). I can't get into the Greek yogurt, it's really thick and sour to me :yuck:



It's actually Dannon Greek yogurt, pineapple flavor.  Not my favorite, I prefer strawberry or blueberry.  Mixed some Kashi cereal in and it's really not a bad breakfast.  But the sammich sounds much better


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> I drop my son off with her on my way to work...she's in Clinton, sawry!



I am going to have my dogs poop in your yard.


----------



## Kris10

pelers said:


> It's actually Dannon Greek yogurt, pineapple flavor. Not my favorite, I prefer strawberry or blueberry. Mixed some Kashi cereal in and it's really not a bad breakfast. But the sammich sounds much better


 
The sammich was definitely awesome 



slotpuppy said:


> I am going to have my dogs poop in your yard.


 
You don't know which is my yard


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> The sammich was definitely awesome
> 
> 
> 
> *You don't know which is my yard*



Sounds like a stalking challenge to me.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Sounds like a stalking challenge to me.



please...send me some info and i will get you a location....

and check it out first!!!!


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Sounds like a stalking challenge to me.


 
He's sorta my neighbor so I imagine it wouldn't be that hard to find out but....I don't want his stinkin dogs pooping in my yard :



ICit said:


> please...send me some info and i will get you a location....
> 
> and check it out first!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Sounds like a stalking challenge to me.





ICit said:


> please...send me some info and i will get you a location....
> 
> and check it out first!!!!





Kris10 said:


> He's sorta my neighbor so I imagine it wouldn't be that hard to find out but....I don't want his stinkin dogs pooping in my yard :



She knows which house is mine, but I dont know hers, so who is the stalker?


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> She knows which house is mine, but I dont know hers, so who is the stalker?


 
You TOLD me which house is yours, it's like I've done a drive by to confirm said information


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> You TOLD me which house is yours, it's like I've done a drive by to confirm said information



You were upset that I didnt do x-mas lights this year. That means you have been by my house previous years stalking me. I understand, being as beautiful as I am, women cant help them selves when they see me.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> You were upset that I didnt do x-mas lights this year. That means you have been by my house previous years stalking me. I understand, being as beautiful as I am, women cant help them selves when they see me.


 
I'm not even sure that was your house! You said you have to go down the court to see it...right? Ugh, fine......... :stalkerstatusrighthere:


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> I'm not even sure that was your house! You said you have to go down the court to see it...right? Ugh, fine......... :stalkerstatusrighthere:



Yes that was mine, lights all over the house, yard full of x-mas stuff, you could see the lights from the circle.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Yes that was mine, lights all over the house, yard full of x-mas stuff, you could see the lights from the circle.


 
On the right about halfway down or so, right?

I hope you put up lights this year


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> On the right about halfway down or so, right?
> 
> I hope you put up lights this year



It takes 3 days to put all that up, send the hubby over to help and I will.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> It takes 3 days to put all that up, send the hubby over to help and I will.


 
Aren't we worth it? Aren't the children worth it?? Isn't my child worth it?! Plus.......I asked nicely 

And P.S.
Hubby hates putting up lights. I have to BEG him to put up ours! 



Save_a_Horse said:


> I guess you passed on Grits & Gravy. *;-)* cheesy scrambled eggs, home fries, yum. nah I passed on it too. 2 much traffic.
> 
> ssshhh. (Inside joke) *)*


 
Actually, I had the most delicious cheesy grits with steak the other night...OMG it was sooooo good!

And the other night I really did end up having sausage gravy over biscuits with applesauce and sliced tomatoes


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Aren't we worth it? Aren't the children worth it?? Isn't my child worth it?! Plus.......I asked nicely
> 
> And P.S.
> Hubby hates putting up lights. I have to BEG him to put up ours!



I do take bribes, say if a case of beer was left on my porch.......


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I do take bribes, say if a case of beer was left on my porch.......


 
What's your brand? 



Save_a_Horse said:


> That`s nice, fixin 2 git, have a Gr8 day. Let all you really tough workers get back to makin bux.  yeah rite...


 
Thanks you too! Wait.........I'm making bux!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> What's your brand?



10 oz bud lite.


----------



## somdfunguy

How long before we get to 1000 likes for this thread.  I wonder what the max amount of likes for a post and a thread is.


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> How long before we get to 1000 likes for this thread.  I wonder what the max amount of likes for a post and a thread is.



I just added 17 likes.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I just added 17 likes.


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


>



 9


----------



## LuckyMe143

I'm AWESOME!


----------



## somdfunguy

Momma is having trouble sleeping with this pregnancy so I bought her a memory foam mattress topper. What a weird feeling. We have a two inch one that is built into the mattress we got a few years back and it took me a while to get used to it. Now with this one it feels like I'm sleeping on mashed potatoes.


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm AWESOME!


----------



## withrespect

buon giorno


----------



## migtig

somdfunguy said:


> Momma is having trouble sleeping with this pregnancy so I bought her a memory foam mattress topper. What a weird feeling. We have a two inch one that is built into the mattress we got a few years back and it took me a while to get used to it. Now with this one it feels like I'm sleeping on mashed potatoes.



Now I want to sleep on mashed potatoes...with gravy and some butter.


----------



## warneckutz

We need warm weather...


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> We need warm weather...



You need Jesus.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> You need Jesus.



You need...


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> Momma is having trouble sleeping with this pregnancy so I bought her a memory foam mattress topper. What a weird feeling. We have a two inch one that is built into the mattress we got a few years back and it took me a while to get used to it. Now with this one it feels like I'm sleeping on mashed potatoes.


 
Ugh when I was prego I slept with a pillow under my feet, one along my front to support my belly, one along and slightly under my back cuz it hurt sooooo bad and of course one under my head. My poor hubby was running out of room in bed  Next time I'm getting one of those pregnancy pillows...you might want to check this out for her 



withrespect said:


> buon giorno


 




warneckutz said:


> We need warm weather...


 
Agreed!


----------



## RareBreed

RareBreed said:


> I can't remember if it's RoseRed or Kwillia that likes ketchup so much but my older son came home yesterday and said that somebody did their History Fair project on ketchup.



Son came home the other day and said the one on ketchup got picked to go to the school's History Fair competition.


----------



## RoseRed

RareBreed said:


> Son came home the other day and said the one on ketchup got picked to go to the school's History Fair competition.



Slim pickins, huh!?!


----------



## slotpuppy

I got on the scale last night, weight was 199.9. I cant remember when I last was under 200 pounds. Doing the happy dance.


----------



## RareBreed

RoseRed said:


> Slim pickins, huh!?!



Only 3 made it to the next level. I told my son that the ketchup one probably did because it was a unique topic.


----------



## Kris10

RareBreed said:


> Son came home the other day and said the one on ketchup got picked to go to the school's History Fair competition.


 
Didja know ketchup can clean the rust and grime off of a penny, leaving it nice and shiny?


Just a little bit of trivia


----------



## RareBreed

Kris10 said:


> Didja know ketchup can clean the rust and grime off of a penny, leaving it nice and shiny?
> 
> 
> Just a little bit of trivia



Actually, I did know that. Never tried it but I have heard that before.


----------



## somdfunguy

migtig said:


> Now I want to sleep on mashed potatoes...with gravy and some butter.



yum




Kris10 said:


> Ugh when I was prego I slept with a pillow under my feet, one along my front to support my belly, one along and slightly under my back cuz it hurt sooooo bad and of course one under my head. My poor hubby was running out of room in bed  Next time I'm getting one of those pregnancy pillows...you might want to check this out for her



we got this this 3 months in for baby # 1  Amazon.com: Todays Mom Cozy Comfort Pregnancy Pillow - Espresso: Baby


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Didja know ketchup can clean the rust and grime off of a penny, leaving it nice and shiny?
> 
> 
> Just a little bit of trivia



You saw that on american resotration, didnt you?


----------



## Kris10

RareBreed said:


> Actually, I did know that. Never tried it but I have heard that before.


 
It was just on TV the other day. I can't think of a reason I'd need to clean my pennies but if I do, 10 minutes in ketchup and I'm set 



somdfunguy said:


> we got this this 3 months in for baby # 1 Amazon.com: Todays Mom Cozy Comfort Pregnancy Pillow - Espresso: Baby


 
Did she like it? I mean....well you just had to get a pillow top thingy so I guess it didn't work as well as I was hoping 



slotpuppy said:


> You saw that on american resotration, didnt you?


 
I did, I did! It was just on the other night


----------



## LuckyMe143

Kris10 said:


> Didja know ketchup can clean the rust and grime off of a penny, leaving it nice and shiny?
> 
> 
> Just a little bit of trivia



Really. I'm going to try that today..lol


----------



## RoseRed

RareBreed said:


> Only 3 made it to the next level. I told my son that the ketchup one probably did because it was a unique topic.



What were the other topics?


----------



## pelers

somdfunguy said:


> Momma is having trouble sleeping with this pregnancy so I bought her a memory foam mattress topper. What a weird feeling. We have a two inch one that is built into the mattress we got a few years back and it took me a while to get used to it. Now with this one it feels like I'm sleeping on mashed potatoes.



We actually went out and bought a tempurpedic mattress when I was pregnant this last time.  It was so awesome.  I could sleep on my tummy until I was a good 7 months along.  Slept way better and had less aches and things to whine about than I did with the first one!


----------



## Kris10

LuckyMe143 said:


> Really. I'm going to try that today..lol


 
Tis true...."I cannot tell a lie"


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> It was just on TV the other day. I can't think of a reason I'd need to clean my pennies but if I do, 10 minutes in ketchup and I'm set
> 
> Did she like it? I mean....well you just had to get a pillow top thingy so I guess it didn't work as well as I was hoping
> 
> I did, I did! It was just on the other night



I saw that same show.


----------



## RareBreed

RoseRed said:


> What were the other topics?



Not sure if he told me or I'm just old and forgot.


----------



## somdfunguy

Kris10 said:


> It was just on TV the other day. I can't think of a reason I'd need to clean my pennies but if I do, 10 minutes in ketchup and I'm set
> 
> 
> 
> Did she like it? I mean....well you just had to get a pillow top thingy so I guess it didn't work as well as I was hoping
> 
> 
> 
> I did, I did! It was just on the other night



Loves it and has used it non stop since the day we got it. Second baby has been a lot different than the first. First was no sickness and very little muscle pain, second has been a little ####### since day one


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> Loves it and has used it non stop since the day we got it. Second baby has been a lot different than the first. First was no sickness and very little muscle pain, second has been a little ####### since day one


 
Ever heard the saying "If your second was your first, you'd only do it once"..? I think there's some truth to that


----------



## somdfunguy

Lol no but I like it


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> Lol no but I like it



When is this one due?

My first was the worst. It's a miracle I ever considered doing it again, but did, TWICE   The second two were SOOOOOo much easier. Thank goodness she was first, otherwise I might have had my own baseball team.


----------



## somdfunguy

was 8/2 but now it is looking like 7/27


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> was 8/2 but now it is looking like 7/27



Best of luck. Tell b I hope she feels better soon and the rest of the time zooms by.


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> Don't EVER let someone use you.... treat you less than you want to be treated.... make you feel less of a friend..... or you are a pt friend when it's convenient ...
> 
> If they do... cut them loose and stand strong my dear!!!



I agree and you will end up with fewer friends surely, but the friends you will have you will be much happier with !


----------



## ArkRescue

migtig said:


> I've dropped all my so called "friends" like that.  My social circle has gotten much smaller but become much more rewarding.



Yeah!


----------



## RareBreed

Kris10 said:


> Ever heard the saying "If your second was your first, you'd only do it once"..? I think there's some truth to that



With #1, I had vomitting and towards the end, it felt like his little hand was sticking out of my woo-ha and feeling around.  With #2, no vomitting but serious heart-burn. I knew he would be hairy but when I laid my eyes on him the first time, I thought I had just given birth to a chimp.


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> With #1, I had vomitting and towards the end, it felt like his little hand was sticking out of my woo-ha and feeling around.  With #2, no vomitting but serious heart-burn. I knew he would be hairy but when I laid my eyes on him the first time, I thought I had just given birth to a chimp.



Do any of you ladies find it weird that I enjoyed watching my son being born by c-section?


----------



## ArkRescue

Cafe Rio or Chipotle? Which do you prefer and why?

I tried the burrito and chips  at both and I prefer Chipotle on both. The chips at Cafe Rio are quite oil-laden which can't be good for us? I think the rice at Chipotle is better, but the steak at both is equally tasty.


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> Do any of you ladies find it weird that I enjoyed watching my son being born by c-section?


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


> Do any of you ladies find it weird that I enjoyed watching my son being born by c-section?



No, not really. My husband still talks about our first son's birth and it's 12 yrs later. He swears that as the doctor was pulling him out, he turned his head and looked up at my husband with a smirk on his face.


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


>



They had a sheet up so the old lady couldnt see the procedure, so I gave her the play by play. I said "they just laid your intestines on your belly. Now they are scouping our son out, it kinda reminds me of the movie alien when he came out of the guys belly at dinner." I dont think she liked my play by play of the birth.


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


> They had a sheet up so the old lady couldnt see the procedure, so I gave her the play by play. I said "they just laid your intestines on your belly. Now they are scouping our son out, it kinda reminds me of the movie alien when he came out of the guys belly at dinner." I dont think she liked *my play by play of the birth*.



My husband did that too. I didn't want to hear what was happening. It was bad enough having to feel it happening.


----------



## Kris10

RareBreed said:


> With #1, I had vomitting and towards the end, it felt like his little hand was sticking out of my woo-ha and feeling around.  With #2, no vomitting but serious heart-burn. I knew he would be hairy but when I laid my eyes on him the first time, I thought I had just given birth to a chimp.


 
Umm  and  and 



slotpuppy said:


> Do any of you ladies find it weird that I enjoyed watching my son being born by c-section?


 
No, you enjoyed watching your son be born. Regardless of how he was delivered, it was amazing...I'm sure.



slotpuppy said:


> They had a sheet up so the old lady couldnt see the procedure, so I gave her the play by play. I said "they just laid your intestines on your belly. Now they are scouping our son out, it kinda reminds me of the movie alien when he came out of the guys belly at dinner." I dont think she liked my play by play of the birth.


 
I would seriously hurt my husband if he gave me a play by play like that. Then again, I delivered vaginally (hehe, I said vaginally) and he didn't look down there at all, not even when my Mom said "Ohhh it looks really angry" 

I must say, I was so happy....so proud of my husband. He did GREAT during delivery! He was there holding my leg, encouraging me and helping me along the whole time. When I thought 'OMG this is it, I can't do it, I can't push another time...they're going to have to cut me open and take him from me' it's like he saw it in my face and talked to me, encouraged me and pushed me through. (lots of info here) Even when they took the baby (we were both in distress so hubby couldn't cut the cord) and they were stiching me up, he didn't leave my side. When they finished with me and my Mom came to my side I said 'Go, I know you want to see him' he walked over to our new baby and came back in tears repeating 'he's beautiful, he's beautiful'...............okay, I'm crying now


----------



## slotpuppy

Less than an hour till my weekend starts.


----------



## RoseRed

slotpuppy said:


> Less than an hour till my weekend starts.



Me, too!


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


> Less than an hour till my weekend starts.





RoseRed said:


> Me, too!



20 minutes for me!!


----------



## Beta84

My weekend lasts 24/7/365 

That's also why I HATE leap days


----------



## ArkRescue

RoseRed said:


> Me, too!



me three .....


----------



## Kris10

One.More.Hour


This day is dragging.......


----------



## ICit

I took the whole day off...
Have a date tonight!!! 

What an amazing day it has been already!


Have fun .. and hope everyone gets their sugar on this weekend


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> I took the whole day off...
> Have a date tonight!!!
> 
> What an amazing day it has been already!
> 
> 
> Have fun .. and hope everyone gets their sugar on this weekend



If you have been getting ready all day, then you must look and smell amazing by now ...


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> If you have been getting ready all day, then you must look and smell amazing by now ...



Lol... had a few things to do ... get new phone looked at.... pick up more ammo..cuz ya never know when the zombies wanna stop by...


----------



## MMDad

slotpuppy said:


> Do any of you ladies find it weird that I enjoyed watching my son being born by c-section?



Weird would be if you enjoyed watching a natural birth.


----------



## somdfunguy

Thanks !!


----------



## Reighvin

Know what I hate? Getting emails from a friend #####ing at me for not replying to an email in the last 30 minutes, when I am out watching a movie. Bleh.


----------



## RoseRed

Reighvin said:


> Know what I hate? Getting emails from a friend #####ing at me for not replying to an email in the last 30 minutes, when I am out watching a movie. Bleh.



Stop dissing WR.


----------



## Hank

RoseRed said:


> Stop dissing WR.





The code is that obvious, huh?


----------



## Bay_Kat

RoseRed said:


> Stop dissing WR.



You beat me to it again.


----------



## RoseRed

Hank said:


> The code is that obvious, huh?





Bay_Kat said:


> You beat me to it again.



No wrath of Mig!


----------



## withrespect

#### you all.


----------



## frequentflier

withrespect said:


> #### you all.



Did someone get up on the wrong side of the bed today?


----------



## withrespect

frequentflier said:


> Did someone get up on the wrong side of the bed today?



I took Vrai's course... Am I not doing it right? :shrug:


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I took Vrai's course... Am I not doing it right? :shrug:



We will see....


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> I took Vrai's course... Am I not doing it right? :shrug:



Shall I come over and show you how to do it better, by now I thought you would be good at doing it.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> Shall I come over and show you how to do it better, by now I thought you would be good at doing it.



  Huh?  Why would I be good at it?


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> Huh?  Why would I be good at it?



Your right, anyone who breaks the shower glass might not be good at doing it.


----------



## Bay_Kat

FED_UP said:


> Your right, anyone who breaks the shower glass might not be good at doing it.



when did that happen?


----------



## Hank

FED_UP said:


> Your right, anyone who breaks the shower glass might not be good at doing it.



She broke the shower glass having sex?


----------



## FED_UP

Bay_Kat said:


> when did that happen?



I thought WR wrote in a post one time that she broke the shower door glass, could be wrong.


----------



## Bay_Kat

FED_UP said:


> I thought WR wrote in a post one time that she broke the shower door glass, could be wrong.



I think she cleaned the shower door glass with mustard gas and broke the shower floor with a spatula. :shrug:


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> I thought WR wrote in a post one time that she broke the shower door glass, could be wrong.



No ...   I broke the BOTTOM of the shower. The shower FLOOR :lardass:


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> No ...   I broke the BOTTOM of the shower. The shower FLOOR :lardass:



I think the real truth of this incident will never come out, kinky kinky. Is it fair to say there was a lot of pushing and shoving going on when this occured.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> I think the real truth of this incident will never come out, kinky kinky. Is it fair to say there was a lot of pushing and shoving going on when this occured.



I am not that exciting of a person, dear.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> I am not that exciting of a person, dear.



Darn, nothing juicy for the room today to ponder on.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> Darn, nothing juicy for the room today to ponder on.



uhhh.... I got a tattoo today...


----------



## Reighvin

FED_UP said:


> Darn, nothing juicy for the room today to ponder on.



Now that you mention it, where is our daily WR spaz attack?


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Now that you mention it, where is our daily WR spaz attack?


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> uhhh.... I got a tattoo today...



Let me guess, tramp stamp location. Not saying that you’re a tramp. I know a chick that wanted F me on her lower tramp area. Psychologically will that affect the mail performance? Maybe she is was just to embarrised to say it out loud:shrug:


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> Let me guess, tramp stamp location. Not saying that you’re a tramp. I know a chick that wanted F me on her lower tramp area. Psychologically will that affect the mail performance?



I already have a tramp stamp...   A John Deere one. 


This one is on my thigh... hurt like a mother####er.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> I already have a tramp stamp...   A John Deere one.
> 
> 
> This one is on my thigh... hurt like a mother####er.


So what does it say, "GRIP HERE".


----------



## Reighvin

FED_UP said:


> So what does it say, "GRIP HERE".



If you have to put instructions on your body, they don't deserve to be there.


----------



## FED_UP

Reighvin said:


> If you have to put instructions on your body, they don't deserve to be there.


----------



## Bann

withrespect said:


> uhhh.... I got a tattoo today...



Next Friday will be the 1 year anniversary of my tattoo.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> So what does it say, "GRIP HERE".



_"Shameless"_


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> So what does it say, "GRIP HERE".



If you had one, where would it be, and what would it say?


----------



## Roman

ArkRescue said:


> If you had one, where would it be, and what would it say?


Maybe the area he would think about, doesn't have the space for "Grip here".
J/K


----------



## withrespect

Roman said:


> Maybe the area he would think about, doesn't have the space for "Grip here".
> J/K


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> If you had one, where would it be, and what would it say?



Mid area I think  "Protein DO NOT Waste".  Just a thought, healthy living.


----------



## RoseRed

FED_UP said:


> Psychologically will that affect the mail performance?



No more Saturday sex.


----------



## Reighvin

So quiet here today...


----------



## ArkRescue

roman said:


> maybe the area he would think about, doesn't have the space for "grip here".
> J/k



:roflol:


----------



## ICit

what an amazing day!!!!!!!


----------



## Hank

ICit said:


> what an amazing day!!!!!!!



you got laid?


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> what an amazing day!!!!!!!


----------



## ICit

Hank said:


> you got laid?



maybe


----------



## Hank

ICit said:


> maybe



I could smell the sex dripping from your post...


----------



## ICit

Hank said:


> I could smell the sex dripping from your post...





maynot be just sex....  

there are other things that make my days and life so amazing


----------



## Hank

ICit said:


> maynot be just sex....
> 
> there are other things that make my days and life so amazing



Meth?


----------



## ICit

Hank said:


> Meth?



..

no drugs


----------



## beachcat

pepperidge farm gold fish are delish.  

and i gots me a new jobbie


----------



## ICit

beachcat said:


> pepperidge farm gold fish are delish.
> 
> and i gots me a new jobbie



really now.....  pm me!!!!!!!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

beachcat said:


> pepperidge farm gold fish are delish.
> 
> and i gots me a new jobbie



Flavor Blasted?   

So where you workin now?


----------



## withrespect




----------



## beachcat

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Flavor Blasted?
> 
> So where you workin now?



same place, but a lateral reassignment.  they are allowing some mission critical moves.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

beachcat said:


> same place, but a lateral reassignment.  they are allowing some mission critical moves.


----------



## frequentflier

ICit said:


> maynot be just sex....
> 
> there are other things that make my days and life so amazing



Glad your weekend went even better than expected


----------



## ICit

frequentflier said:


> Glad your weekend went even better than expected


----------



## slotpuppy

Effn stupid arse effn people keep calling my work and effn arguing with me about the dumbest effn chit and I just want to hang up on all the effn stupid people! 


Ok, Im done now. Busy day at work, short 3 people, just had to rant.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Effn stupid arse effn people keep calling my work and effn arguing with me about the dumbest effn chit and I just want to hang up on all the effn stupid people!
> 
> 
> Ok, Im done now. Busy day at work, short 3 people, just had to rant.





please pm me your number....

I will talk you thru this...


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> please pm me your number....
> 
> I will talk you thru this...



How do I send a sugar packet in a pm?


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> How do I send a sugar packet in a pm?



well take a picture and email it to me.....  its the thought that counts


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> well take a picture and email it to me.....  its the thought that counts



I sent the email to ICit@email.com, did you get it?


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I sent the email to ICit@email.com, did you get it?



...

calling now!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> ...
> 
> calling now!!!



Remember, dial 1-888-hot-slot, not 1-800-hot-slot


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Remember, dial 1-888-hot-slot, not 1-800-hot-slot





great chattin with you... i knew right off by the sound of your heavy breathing it was you.... 


hope you feel better after our chat....


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> great chattin with you... i knew right off by the sound of your heavy breathing it was you....
> 
> hope you feel better after our chat....



Best phone sex.......Opps, I mean best chatting I have had in ages.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Best phone sex.......Opps, I mean best chatting I have had in ages.



yeah!!!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

More effn stupid people  Come on 6:00.


----------



## withrespect

I made 120 chocolate-covered oreos tonight.


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> I made 120 chocolate-covered oreos tonight.



I want to eat the all!


----------



## somdfunguy

*Oreo Cookies: THE NUMBER ONE COOKIE*

(6 cookies = serving size) Predominantly made up of 23 grams of straight-line sugar.

Chocolate is the LAST ingredient listed on the label which means chocolate is the least of the ingredients. 370 empty calories with almost no nutritional benefits, you could eat 2 whole chicken breasts for the same amount of calories! 6 cookies have 12 grams of fat, 2.5 grams of saturated fat and 40 carbs ... more than 50% of your daily carbohydrate allowance in only 6 cookies.

Oreo cookies will set you up for craving more sugar within 3 hours or less. "Natural flavours" are manufactured chemicals to make Oreos taste like great chocolate cookies.

Highly processed foods have these flavour enhancers which are nothing more than carcinogenic chemicals with no natural flavours of their own. High sugar content.  Sugar depletes our immune system, creates lots of inflammation and free radicals in the body.


----------



## Reighvin

somdfunguy said:


> *Oreo Cookies: THE NUMBER ONE COOKIE*
> 
> (6 cookies = serving size) Predominantly made up of 23 grams of straight-line sugar.
> 
> Chocolate is the LAST ingredient listed on the label which means chocolate is the least of the ingredients. 370 empty calories with almost no nutritional benefits, you could eat 2 whole chicken breasts for the same amount of calories! 6 cookies have 12 grams of fat, 2.5 grams of saturated fat and 40 carbs ... more than 50% of your daily carbohydrate allowance in only 6 cookies.
> 
> Oreo cookies will set you up for craving more sugar within 3 hours or less. "Natural flavours" are manufactured chemicals to make Oreos taste like great chocolate cookies.
> 
> Highly processed foods have these flavour enhancers which are nothing more than carcinogenic chemicals with no natural flavours of their own. High sugar content.  Sugar depletes our immune system, creates lots of inflammation and free radicals in the body.



All I read was "YUMMY!!! FEED ME MORE!!!"


----------



## inkah12102

somdfunguy said:


> *Oreo Cookies: THE NUMBER ONE COOKIE*
> 
> (6 cookies = serving size) Predominantly made up of 23 grams of straight-line sugar.
> 
> Chocolate is the LAST ingredient listed on the label which means chocolate is the least of the ingredients. 370 empty calories with almost no nutritional benefits, you could eat 2 whole chicken breasts for the same amount of calories! 6 cookies have 12 grams of fat, 2.5 grams of saturated fat and 40 carbs ... more than 50% of your daily carbohydrate allowance in only 6 cookies.
> 
> Oreo cookies will set you up for craving more sugar within 3 hours or less. "Natural flavours" are manufactured chemicals to make Oreos taste like great chocolate cookies.
> 
> Highly processed foods have these flavour enhancers which are nothing more than carcinogenic chemicals with no natural flavours of their own. High sugar content.  Sugar depletes our immune system, creates lots of inflammation and free radicals in the body.



she wants to poison the mean vicious people at the gas station?


----------



## Reighvin

inkah12102 said:


> she wants to poison the mean vicious people at the gas station?



Well that would eventually lead to no lines at the gas station...


----------



## FED_UP

Watching the news last night; Jodi Arias and court. I noticed in the caption below the reporter they kept putting in a text she sent to him. It said something like "I want to come over and give you a nice BJ".  Is that something we want our kids to see on the TV screen, no wonder babies are having babies. On the other hand I wish I could get more text like that.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> *Oreo Cookies: THE NUMBER ONE COOKIE*
> 
> (6 cookies = serving size) Predominantly made up of 23 grams of straight-line sugar.
> 
> Chocolate is the LAST ingredient listed on the label which means chocolate is the least of the ingredients. 370 empty calories with almost no nutritional benefits, you could eat 2 whole chicken breasts for the same amount of calories! 6 cookies have 12 grams of fat, 2.5 grams of saturated fat and 40 carbs ... more than 50% of your daily carbohydrate allowance in only 6 cookies.
> 
> Oreo cookies will set you up for craving more sugar within 3 hours or less. "Natural flavours" are manufactured chemicals to make Oreos taste like great chocolate cookies.
> 
> Highly processed foods have these flavour enhancers which are nothing more than carcinogenic chemicals with no natural flavours of their own. High sugar content.  Sugar depletes our immune system, creates lots of inflammation and free radicals in the body.



You calling me fat?


----------



## warneckutz

Ore-OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> Ore-OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Not all of us can be as breathtaking as you, dear,


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> Not all of us can be as breathtaking as you, dear,



  I have that hanging in my desk to remind me I'm a fatty.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> I made 120 chocolate-covered oreos tonight.


 
Mmmm 

A guy I used to work with would bring in these delicious "cookies" his wife would make. She put peanut butter between two ritz crackers, covered them in chocolate and let them set up. They were sooo good 

That's basically the ONLY thing I miss about my last job


----------



## Bann

warneckutz said:


> I have that hanging in my desk to remind me I'm a fatty.



Oh, come on now!  We've seen you at the M & G - you are not a fatty!!


----------



## withrespect

Bann said:


> Oh, come on now!  We've seen you at the M & G - you are not a fatty!!



He is pretty... like something you would have hanging from your rear-view mirror... all glittery and such.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> He is pretty... like something you would have hanging from your rear-view mirror... all glittery and such.


----------



## pelers

We eat oreos for their nutritional content?


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> You calling me fat?



i think the better question is: are yourself calling you fat?


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> He is pretty... like something you would have hanging from your rear-view mirror... all glittery and such.



 The warnutz shimmer doll, comming to car mirror near you.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> The warnutz shimmer doll, comming to car car mirror near you.





I want to see the infomercial for that.....


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> The warnutz shimmer doll, comming to car car mirror near you.





ICit said:


> I want to see the infomercial for that.....



he's so purdy...


----------



## ArkRescue

somdfunguy said:


> *Oreo Cookies: THE NUMBER ONE COOKIE*
> 
> (6 cookies = serving size) Predominantly made up of 23 grams of straight-line sugar.
> 
> Chocolate is the LAST ingredient listed on the label which means chocolate is the least of the ingredients. 370 empty calories with almost no nutritional benefits, you could eat 2 whole chicken breasts for the same amount of calories! 6 cookies have 12 grams of fat, 2.5 grams of saturated fat and 40 carbs ... more than 50% of your daily carbohydrate allowance in only 6 cookies.
> 
> Oreo cookies will set you up for craving more sugar within 3 hours or less. "Natural flavours" are manufactured chemicals to make Oreos taste like great chocolate cookies.
> 
> Highly processed foods have these flavour enhancers which are nothing more than carcinogenic chemicals with no natural flavours of their own. High sugar content.  Sugar depletes our immune system, creates lots of inflammation and free radicals in the body.



Whatever happened to Hydrox cookies?  I like those better than Oreo's ......


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> Whatever happened to Hydrox cookies?  I like those better than Oreo's ......



I actually like these cookies Murray Sugar Free® - Delicious Sugar Free Cookies and Dessert Recipes


----------



## LuckyMe143

I have major heartburn


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> I have major heartburn



I did yesterday.....


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> I have major heartburn



It burns when I pee...........


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> It burns when I pee...........


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> It burns when I pee...........



What in the world were you two doing on the phone yesterday to cause THAT?


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> What in the world were you two doing on the phone yesterday to cause THAT?



... not me!!!!!


i think it was him and War.....


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


> It burns when I pee...........



Umm


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> I did yesterday.....



It sucks. Hold me...


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> What in the world were you two doing on the phone yesterday to cause THAT?





ICit said:


> ... not me!!!!!
> 
> 
> i think it was him and War.....



I think it was war's shimmer sparkle that caused it.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I think it was war's shimmer sparkle that caused it.





you are to use your hands to smear the glitter on..... not your


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> you are to use your hands to smear the glitter on..... not your



 thats where it happened, I feel stupid now.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> thats where it happened, I feel stupid now.



yeah...

well. Im not huggy you till you get that fixed!!


----------



## warneckutz

WTH...

Anyway, we need some warm weather... 


I wanna take my top and doors off. :


----------



## Kris10

warneckutz said:


> WTH...
> 
> Anyway, we need some warm weather...
> 
> 
> I wanna take my top and doors off. :


 
Go on, take your top off...let them boobies out!


----------



## frequentflier

warneckutz said:


> WTH...
> 
> Anyway, we need some warm weather...
> 
> 
> I wanna take my top and drawers off. :



:fixed:


----------



## ICit

warneckutz said:


> WTH...
> 
> Anyway, we need some warm weather...
> 
> 
> I wanna take my top and doors off. :



sawry....



frequentflier said:


> :fixed:



and I like FF fix....  way better!!!!!


----------



## warneckutz

*BACK TO WORK!*


----------



## ICit

warneckutz said:


> *BACK TO WORK!*





its lunch time...


----------



## Kris10




----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


>



 whats wrong?


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> whats wrong?



Warnutz was mean to us


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Warnutz was mean to us



Did his shimmer sparkle give you a burning sensation too?


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Did his shimmer sparkle give you a burning sensation too?



He is just so pretty I can hardly ####ing stand it!  


You can't stare at him too long or you will go blind.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> He is just so pretty I can hardly ####ing stand it!
> 
> 
> You can't stare at him too long or you will go blind.



Is that before or after he takes his top off?


----------



## beachcat

frequentflier said:


> :fixed:



you beat me too it


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> whats wrong?


 
Yous guys are ignoring me........twice now today, in this thead. I talked about cookies. I talked about boobies. 

It hurt my internet feelings. It hurt em deep


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Yous guys are ignoring me........twice now today, in this thead. I talked about cookies. I talked about boobies.
> 
> It hurt my internet feelings. It hurt em deep



 This is why I hate everyone.


----------



## withrespect

How do I know what kind of oil is used in my car?   And by that I mean synthetic or... non-synthetic?  

Should I just put in regular to be safe?  My oil light came on and I am pretty sure that means I need oil so I am just going to go to the store and get a bottle of oil... but should it be non-synthetic?!  WHAT THE ####!?!?


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> Yous guys are ignoring me........twice now today, in this thead. I talked about cookies. I talked about boobies.
> 
> It hurt my internet feelings. It hurt em deep





here...lets talk....

what else do you want to talk about


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> This is why I hate everyone.


 
But I don't want to hate you guys. I don't want to hate anyone.





ICit said:


> here...lets talk....
> 
> what else do you want to talk about


 
I got nuthin


----------



## migtig

withrespect said:


> How do I know what kind of oil is used in my car?   And by that I mean synthetic or... non-synthetic?
> 
> Should I just put in regular to be safe?  My oil light came on and I am pretty sure that means I need oil so I am just going to go to the store and get a bottle of oil... but should it be non-synthetic?!  WHAT THE ####!?!?



Your oil light came on because you are low on oil and you need an oil change and probably a new oil filter as well.   Make an appointment (Cheseldine is nice from what I remember) and get somebody professional to take care of this for you.  

Just pouring a bottle of oil in your car won't make it better.


----------



## migtig

Kris10 said:


> Yous guys are ignoring me........twice now today, in this thead. I talked about cookies. I talked about boobies.
> 
> It hurt my internet feelings. It hurt em deep



I wasn't here, but I love cookies and I appreciate my boobies.


----------



## withrespect

migtig said:


> Your oil light came on because you are low on oil and you need an oil change and probably a new oil filter as well.   Make an appointment (Cheseldine is nice from what I remember) and get somebody professional to take care of this for you.
> 
> Just pouring a bottle of oil in your car won't make it better.


----------



## Kris10

migtig said:


> I wasn't here, but I love cookies and I appreciate my boobies.


 
Aww thanks...me too 



Save_a_Horse said:


> ahem, how about (If you are so ladylike), talking about nice things, or just flatout ignore sum of the chit. It is possible. This website aint what life is all about, get the drift Kris? Not a fuss, justa stmt.
> 
> Same damn advice goes 4 a bunch othas as well. Dayum buncha bored ppl, hate 2 see if yas (lol) had a real damn job. & yes it has all been pinged. so no need to hide.


 
Cookie's aren't not nice. And neither are boobies, besides I was joking about War's boobie's since he wanted to take his top off.

We have "real" jobs. I mean, you have a "real" job but you still post during the day, right?


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


>


 
You could go to Valvoline and not have to get out of the car, though you'd still have to pull in and out of the parking lot....and the bay (where they work on cars, that's what it's called right? )....and over the people that are in the hole in the floor that work on the cars.

Hmmm maybe you should just drive your husbands ride tomorrow and ask him nicely if he'd get your oil changed for you


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> You could go to Valvoline and not have to get out of the car, though you'd still have to pull in and out of the parking lot....and the bay (where they work on cars, that's what it's called right? )....and over the people that are in the hole in the floor that work on the cars.
> 
> Hmmm maybe you should just drive your husbands ride tomorrow and ask him nicely if he'd get your oil changed for you



I am afraid if I drive my car over that hole, my car will fall in 



And his truck is too big for me to drive


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> How do I know what kind of oil is used in my car?   And by that I mean synthetic or... non-synthetic?
> 
> Should I just put in regular to be safe?  My oil light came on and I am pretty sure that means I need oil so I am just going to go to the store and get a bottle of oil... but should it be non-synthetic?!  WHAT THE ####!?!?


 You could have asked me.


Kris10 said:


> You could go to Valvoline and not have to get out of the car, though you'd still have to pull in and out of the parking lot....and the bay (where they work on cars, that's what it's called right? )....and over the people that are in the hole in the floor that work on the cars.
> 
> Hmmm maybe you should just drive your husbands ride tomorrow and ask him nicely if he'd get your oil changed for you



I wouldnt go to them. I saw a car they changed the oil on, it held 4.5 quarts of oil, they out in 10 qts.


----------



## letsgocapitals

Die thread die.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> I am afraid if I drive my car over that hole, my car will fall in
> And his truck is too big for me to drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93067


 
Pick your poison woman! 

Okay....how about calling a reputable company (surely Slot can recommend someone) and make an appointment for first thing in the morning, when it's less busy, maybe even during the week, so it's more likely to be less than less busy, and go then 



slotpuppy said:


> I wouldnt go to them. I saw a car they changed the oil on, it held 4.5 quarts of oil, they out in 10 qts.


 
They've done my old car a few times, never had a problem :shrug:

Then again, unless oil was running all over the place, the car started overheating or it just stopped working I guess I wouldn't really know...


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Pick your poison woman!
> 
> Okay....how about calling a reputable company (surely Slot can recommend someone) and make an appointment for first thing in the morning, when it's less busy, maybe even during the week, so it's more likely to be less than less busy, and go then
> 
> 
> 
> They've done my old car a few times, never had a problem :shrug:
> 
> Then again, unless oil was running all over the place, the car started overheating or it just stopped working I guess I wouldn't really know...



I have told her before that I could help her with car questions, she must not like me.


----------



## Kris10

Save_a_Horse said:


> dbl negative Kris. improper sentence structure, don`t begin a sentence with And. Do you know dudes with boobies? OMG. "Real Jobs", what do you consider one that is productive? Are you earning what you`re hired to do?
> 
> Posting @ any given time?
> 
> *AGENDA*


 
It was meant to be a double negative, durr. And I KNOWWWW you're not calling anyone out on how to property put a sentence together. And I know I started my last, and this, sentence with "and". I don't know any guys with boobies, hence it was a JOKE (though it was ignored so clearly nobody thought it was funny, until someone else posted about it...then it was funny ) I consider a "real job" one that hires me to do my job and allows me the freedom to 'play' when I have the time. I'm sorry if this doesn't "count" as a "real job" to you. By the way, are you supposed to be posting here right now? Are you earning what you were hired to do?

*I JUST WANT TO HAVE SOMETHING IN CAPS AND BOLD AT THE END, LIKE YOU*


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> I am afraid if I drive my car over that hole, my car will fall in
> 
> 
> 
> And his truck is too big for me to drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93067



then take it to the dealer and let them overcharge you for an oil change and you wait in the waiting room while they fix it for ya


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I have told her before that I could help her with car questions, she must not like me.


 
Maybe she just figures that since you're all the way in Waldorf you might not be able to help her where she is. Or, maybe she doesn't want to feel like she's inconveniencing you....which of course she wouldn't be, but she might feel like that since....ummm, I don't know...she just might :shrug:

And she doesn't not like you (another double negative here, hehe), she's hates everyone equally


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Kris10 said:


> Maybe she just figures that since you're all the way in Waldorf you might not be able to help her where she is. Or, maybe she doesn't want to feel like she's inconveniencing you....which of course she wouldn't be, but she might feel like that since....ummm, I don't know...she just might :shrug:
> 
> And she doesn't not like you (another double negative here, hehe), she's hates everyone equally



and maybe she just doesn't like chevy's. 

and that wasn't directed toward you, that is directed toward slot


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> and maybe she just doesn't like chevy's.
> 
> and that wasn't directed toward you, that is directed toward slot



 Make sure you ask rich if you ever need any help.


----------



## Kris10

Save_a_Horse said:


> Hey, damn calm down now. Got me bustin out laffin bigtime. Aw, u still wub me in spite of my post, right? Dang sorry gotcha all flustered.
> 
> i aint talkin about property, geeze do not type so fast Kris. Plz calm down. k.


 
Haha ummm yes, yes of course!! 



SoMDGirl42 said:


> and maybe she just doesn't like chevy's.
> 
> and that wasn't directed toward you, that is directed toward slot


 
You can use my post to  slutpuppy....at least I'm not being ignored


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> This person is on iggy and you cant see them


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> Make sure you ask rich if you ever need any help.



I will! 

It's not like I can call up there and ask for slutpuppy in parts. 

and I own fords


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


>


 




Save_a_Horse said:


> Haha ummm yes, yes of course!!
> 
> & I most definitely earn every damn penny besides ones that exist already. Who paid 4 this Premo membership, idk, it just happ`d. :shrug:
> 
> See, just hafta edit it betta.
> 
> Fords Rule *;-)*


 
How much is a membership, 20 bucks?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Kris10 said:


> How much is a membership, 20 bucks?



but that's his whole allowance!!!!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I will!
> 
> It's not like I can call up there and ask for slutpuppy in parts.
> 
> and I own fords



You have a 50/50 chance of me or rich answering most of the calls. Call up and ask for slutpuppy one day.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> You have a 50/50 chance of me or rich answering most of the calls. Call up and ask for slutpuppy one day.



is that a dare?


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> is that a dare?



double dog dare


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> double dog dare



rut roh


----------



## Kris10

SoMDGirl42 said:


> rut roh


 
If you're scared, say you're scared.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> I have told her before that I could help her with car questions, she must not like me.



I know you frequent this tread which is why I posted my question here!!!  How do I know if I use regular or synthetic?


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I know you frequent this tread which is why I posted my question here!!!  How do I know if I use regular or synthetic?



 You can PM me. What kind of car do you have?


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> I know you frequent this tread which is why I posted my question here!!!  How do I know if I use regular or synthetic?


 
Look it up online. Done. Or, call a dealership and ask. Done. Or, call a place like Auto Zone and ask. Done.

Or, tell us what the make, model and year of your car is and we'll look it up for you. Done.

You're welcome


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Look it up online. Done. Or, call a dealership and ask. Done. Or, call a place like Auto Zone and ask. Done.
> 
> Or, tell us what the make, model and year of your car is and we'll look it up for you. Done.
> 
> You're welcome




But home-slice in my office said you could use both in most vehicles but you can't mix  

No one ever told me that!!! 

This is too stressful.  I am just going to have my husband deal with it before I have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> But home-slice in my office said you could use both in most vehicles but you can't mix
> 
> No one ever told me that!!!
> 
> This is too stressful.  I am just going to have my husband deal with it before I have a nervous breakdown.



 What car do you drive woman?


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> What car do you drive woman?


 
Dearest Slutpuppy,
She does not want our help. The end.

Sincerely,
Kris10


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> What car do you drive woman?



2007 Lincoln MKX


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> But home-slice in my office said you could use both in most vehicles but you can't mix
> 
> No one ever told me that!!!
> 
> This is too stressful. I am just going to have my husband deal with it before I have a nervous breakdown.


 
You're making this way more stressful than it needs to be. Take a breath and listen to the people who are trying to help you


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> 2007 Lincoln MKX



Call 301-863-8111 ask for the service department and then schedule an appointment for an oil change.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> 2007 Lincoln MKX



It uses 5w20 synthetic blend, not full synthetic.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> It uses 5w20 synthetic blend, not full synthetic.


 
That was easy! 


You should tell her how much it takes though, just in case.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Kris10 said:


> That was easy!
> 
> 
> You should tell her how much it takes though, just in case.



shouldn't really matter how much it takes. She'd have to dip it to find out how much it *needs. If you overfill, it is as bad as underfilling it. 

She really should not do this on her own. I love me some :WR: but we ARE talking about :wr:


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> That was easy!
> 
> 
> You should tell her how much it takes though, just in case.



Check your oil dipstick with the engine off. Pull the stick, wipe it off, put it back in then check it. There is a fill line at the bottom of the stick, if the oil is up to that line, DO NOT ADD ANY OIL. If it is below the line, add one quart, let it sit for a few minutes and check it again.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> It uses 5w20 synthetic blend, not full synthetic.



the third choice just sent her into a full blown panic attack. Are you proud of yourself??????


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> the third choice just sent her into a full blown panic attack. Are you proud of yourself??????



If she was closer to the dorf, I would help her. :shrug:


----------



## Kris10

> SoMDGirl42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shouldn't really matter how much it takes. She'd have to dip it to find out how much it *needs. If you overfill, it is as bad as underfilling it.
> 
> She really should not do this on her own. I love me some :WR: but we ARE talking about :wr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slotpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check your oil dipstick with the engine off. Pull the stick, wipe it off, put it back in then check it. There is a fill line at the bottom of the stick, if the oil is up to that line, DO NOT ADD ANY OIL. If it is below the line, add one quart, let it sit for a few minutes and check it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
I was thinking more along the lines of if her husband changes it himself she might need to know how much oil to buy.

I don't recommend her 1) adding oil when it's _really_ low ("changing" it, as some might say....terrible mistake) or B) changing it herself


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> Check your oil dipstick with the engine off. Pull the stick, wipe it off, put it back in then check it. There is a fill line at the bottom of the stick, if the oil is up to that line, DO NOT ADD ANY OIL. If it is below the line, add one quart, let it sit for a few minutes and check it again.



Doesn't the engine have to be cooled off before checking? I was always told not to check it while the engine is hot. :shrug:


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Doesn't the engine have to be cooled off before checking? I was always told not to check it while the engine is hot. :shrug:



The best time time to check it is first thing in the morning before you start the car, but you can get a good reading if the car sits for a few minutes with the engine off, most of the oil will drain back down to the oil pan.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Kris10 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of if her husband changes it himself she might need to know how much oil to buy.
> 
> I don't recommend her 1) adding oil when it's _really_ low ("changing" it, as some might say....terrible mistake) or B) changing it herself



I suspect if hubby changes it himself he will know how much it takes and what kind. It's a 2007. I hope it's not the first time the oil has been changed. But then again, I did have a neighbor who bought a new car. 8 years later, the car blew up. He had never had an oil change or tires rotated since the day he bought it. He's now had his new car 2 years. Never changed the oil yet, and keeps the sunroof open all year round.


----------



## Kris10

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I suspect if hubby changes it himself he will know how much it takes and what kind. It's a 2007. I hope it's not the first time the oil has been changed. But then again, I did have a neighbor who bought a new car. 8 years later, the car blew up. He had never had an oil change or tires rotated since the day he bought it. He's now had his new car 2 years. Never changed the oil yet, and keeps the sunroof open all year round.


 
I was just trying to be "extra" helpful....sheesh! Maybe she'd stop and buy the oil for him to use. Maybe she'd tell him and act like she did the research so he'd be....umm, 'proud' of her. I will not help (sniffle)


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Kris10 said:


> I was just trying to be "extra" helpful....sheesh! Maybe she'd stop and buy the oil for him to use. Maybe she'd tell him and act like she did the research so he'd be....umm, 'proud' of her. I will not help (sniffle)



now now   I understand.

This is WR.


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> I was just trying to be "extra" helpful....sheesh! Maybe she'd stop and buy the oil for him to use. Maybe she'd tell him and act like she did the research so he'd be....umm, 'proud' of her. I will not help (sniffle)


 Thank you


SoMDGirl42 said:


> now now   I understand.
> 
> This is WR.



The oil has been changed before but the light has never come on. 


My husband usually takes care of this chit.  I'll put ####ing olive oil in the car.  SOUNDS GREAT  I bet he wont allow me to buy oil again.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> The oil has been changed before but the light has never come on.
> 
> 
> My husband usually takes care of this chit.  I'll put ####ing olive oil in the car.  SOUNDS GREAT  I bet he wont allow me to buy oil again.



Fu*k it! Go buy a new car!!!!!


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Fu*k it! Go buy a new car!!!!!



  "The oil light came on so I bought a new one." 


Husband:


----------



## Kris10

SoMDGirl42 said:


> now now  I understand.
> 
> This is WR.


 
Meh I tried


----------



## migtig

withrespect said:


> "The oil light came on so I bought a new one."
> 
> 
> Husband:



I am so trying this with my husband.


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> "The oil light came on so I bought a new one."
> 
> 
> Husband:



Just get some black electrical tape and cover up the light. done and done


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Reighvin said:


> Just get some black electrical tape and cover up the light. done and done



Same with the gas gauge.  You won't see the light, so you won't have to stop at the gas station.

It'll work great.  (at least for a little while...)


----------



## withrespect

*husband walks in the door*

WR:   Honey!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I was driving and my oil light came on and I didn't know what to do about it and I couldn't get my hood open so I couldn't find that stick with the lines with the oil measurement. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I also didn't get oil because I was unsure what to get and too scared to ask the guy behind the counter at advanced auto parts but I have the type I need written down (hands paper with slotpuppy's recommendation) But I looked for ten minutes and didn't find it so I bought an air freshener and got the hell out of there!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Husband:  ***walks out the door without saying a word*** 

meanwhile... I am panicking because I am afraid my car is broken and the engine is going to burn up because there is no oil! or it will EXPLODE the next time I try to start the car

***Husband walks in the door***

DID YOU FIX IT!!? IS IT FIXED?!  Can I drive to work tomorrow?! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Husband:  You needed an oil change... like the light said... It's done.  Calm down. What's for dinner?

Meltdown averted!!! 

See I am getting so much better


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> *husband walks in the door*
> 
> WR:   Honey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was driving and my oil light came on and I didn't know what to do about it and I couldn't get my hood open so I couldn't find that stick with the lines with the oil measurement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also didn't get oil because I was unsure what to get and too scared to ask the guy behind the counter at advanced auto parts but I have the type I need written down (hands paper with slotpuppy's recommendation) But I looked for ten minutes and didn't find it so I bought an air freshener and got the hell out of there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93088
> 
> 
> Husband:  ***walks out the door without saying a word***
> 
> meanwhile... I am panicking because I am afraid my car is broken and the engine is going to burn up because there is no oil! or it will EXPLODE the next time I try to start the car
> 
> ***Husband walks in the door***
> 
> DID YOU FIX IT!!? IS IT FIXED?!  Can I drive to work tomorrow?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93088
> 
> 
> Husband:  You needed an oil change... like the light said... It's done.  Calm down. What's for dinner?
> 
> Meltdown averted!!!
> 
> See I am getting so much better



This is a meltdown averted? Lol


----------



## Reighvin

Kris10 said:


> This is a meltdown averted? Lol



For her? Absolutely.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> For her? Absolutely.


----------



## withrespect

The oil light is off


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> The oil light is off


----------



## RareBreed

Today will be a hard one to get through.


----------



## withrespect

RareBreed said:


> Today will be a hard one to get through.



What's wrong


----------



## ICit

RareBreed said:


> Today will be a hard one to get through.



oh no...... whats wrong???  ....


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> The oil light is off


 
Well he changed your oil, it should be off 



RareBreed said:


> Today will be a hard one to get through.


 
Why? What's wrong?


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> Today will be a hard one to get through.





withrespect said:


> What's wrong





ICit said:


> oh no...... whats wrong???  ....





Kris10 said:


> Why? What's wrong?


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


>



One co-worker is in the hospital in critical condition and another is being forced to retire due to an on the job injury that isn't getting better. Today is his retirement luncheon.


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> One co-worker is in the hospital in critical condition and another is being forced to retire due to an on the job injury that isn't getting better. Today is his retirement luncheon.


----------



## ICit

RareBreed said:


> One co-worker is in the hospital in critical condition and another is being forced to retire due to an on the job injury that isn't getting better. Today is his retirement luncheon.



 ...

T&P to you, all of the coworkers... and family.......


----------



## withrespect

My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard

something something better than yours  

 damn right it's better than yours

something something something something charge


----------



## withrespect

Did I at least make you chuckle, Rarebreed?


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Did I at least make you chuckle, Rarebreed?



I dont have any good material right now to try and make some smiles. Sobody send me stupid people to make fun of.


----------



## RareBreed

withrespect said:


> Did I at least make you chuckle, Rarebreed?



 I don't know that song.


----------



## withrespect

RareBreed said:


> I don't know that song.



Me neither.


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> I don't know that song.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


>



Big white box


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> Big white box



I don't think your box is that big


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


>



 empty white box  I think I'll go outside and scream at the top of my lungs. That might make me feel better. (Or get me arrested for disorderly conduct or thrown into the psych ward for a 72 hour eval).


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Big white box





RareBreed said:


> empty white box  I think I'll go outside and scream at the top of my lungs. That might make me feel better. (Or get me arrested for disorderly conduct or thrown into the psych ward for a 72 hour eval).



It shows up on my comp, thats strange. :shrug:


----------



## SoMDGirl42

RareBreed said:


> empty white box  I think I'll go outside and scream at the top of my lungs. That might make me feel better. (Or get me arrested for disorderly conduct or thrown into the psych ward for a 72 hour eval).



Sometimes yelling helps relieve the frustration. I hope your day gets better and your co-workers are ok.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> It shows up on my comp, thats strange. :shrug:



Nothing here. I think I'm missing the porn app


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> It shows up on my comp, thats strange. :shrug:



I see it... cant watch it...

but its there!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Nothing here. I think I'm missing the porn app



Thats it! I am never posting a you tube video again!

*:SLAM!:*


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> I see it... cant watch it...
> 
> but its there!!!!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> Thats it! I am never posting a you tube video again!
> 
> *:SLAM!:*



Now that that is taken care of...................



next!


----------



## LuckyMe143

My dog shut the door and then I ran into. Serious I ran into it. I heard I had to pee really bad and mini me locked the door leading from my room to the bathroom so I was trying to run out the other door to go downstairs. Yeah that plan didnt go so well.


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Now that that is taken care of...................
> 
> next!



Yup, had my melt down for the day, I am good to go now.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> Yup, had my melt down for the day, I am good to go now.



PM your work phone number. I do believe I have a double dog dare to attend to at some point


----------



## RareBreed

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Sometimes yelling helps relieve the frustration. I hope your day gets better and your co-workers are ok.



Glimmer of hope? He opened his eyes when people were telling him bye last night. Well, I'm taking it as a glimmer of hope. (little )


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> My dog shut the door and then I ran into. Serious I ran into it. I heard I had to pee really bad and mini me locked the door leading from my room to the bathroom so I was trying to run out the other door to go downstairs. Yeah that plan didnt go so well.





did you leave a puddle???


----------



## SoMDGirl42

RareBreed said:


> Glimmer of hope? He opened his eyes when people were telling him bye last night. Well, I'm taking it as a glimmer of hope. (little )



Then your day is a little brighter.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> did you leave a puddle???



Nope not this time...lol It was Marley who did it to.  She has not left my bed at all. I think she's on strike..lol


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Nope not this time...lol It was Marley who did it to.  She has not left my bed at all. I think she's on strike..lol





so.. any word on 

.... and I know why she is on strike!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> so.. any word on
> 
> .... and I know why she is on strike!!!



No grrr I'm getting frustrated. Please tell me why she's on strike? I gave her own pillow and blanket.


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> PM your work phone number. I do believe I have a double dog dare to attend to at some point



I have more than one work number, which one do you want?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> I have more than one work number, which one do you want?



all of them. Eventually I'll reach slutpuppy


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> all of them. Eventually I'll reach slutpuppy



 yellowpages are your friend


----------



## Kris10

RareBreed said:


> I don't know that song.


 


withrespect said:


> Me neither.


 
My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard
Damn right, it's better than yours
I said, damn right, it's better than yours
I could teach you, but I'd have to charge




I could go for a milkshake actually, a peppermint one...from Chick Fil A


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> yellowpages are your friend



not today they aren't


----------



## migtig

Kris10 said:


> My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard
> Damn right, it's better than yours
> I said, damn right, it's better than yours
> I could teach you, but I'd have to charge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could go for a milkshake actually, a peppermint one...from Chick Fil A



Dang it - now I want a peppermint milkshake from Chick Fil A...


----------



## Kris10

migtig said:


> Dang it - now I want a peppermint milkshake from Chick Fil A...


 
 are they still there? I mean, it's 'seasonal' right?? I'll report back in a few hours, I could eat Chick Fil A for lunch 

I was too lazy last night and too busy this morning to make lunch for today


----------



## ArkRescue

Kris10 said:


> are they still there? I mean, it's 'seasonal' right?? I'll report back in a few hours, I could eat Chick Fil A for lunch
> 
> I was too lazy last night and too busy this morning to make lunch for today



I went to CFA 2 times and both times they didn't heed my request about not putting onions in my food.  They were very nice though.  I won't go back anymore.


----------



## Kris10

ArkRescue said:


> I went to CFA 2 times and both times they didn't heed my request about not putting onions in my food. They were very nice though. I won't go back anymore.


 
I didn't know they even had onions


----------



## Kris10

Yeah, they don't have onions. I looked it up 


You don't mean pickles do you?


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Yeah, they don't have onions. I looked it up
> 
> You don't mean pickles do you?



I dont have onions or pickles, I have carrots in my lunch box.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I dont have onions or pickles, I have carrots in my lunch box.


----------



## RareBreed

JFC!! Just got a call from another co-worker saying that her mom suffered a brain aneurism and they will be pulling the plug shortly.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

RareBreed said:


> JFC!! Just got a call from another co-worker saying that her mom suffered a brain aneurism and they will be pulling the plug shortly.



I hope we don't work in the same facility or I'm quitting.

Poor thing. Bad news comes in threes. I hope this means you are finished with the bad news.


----------



## ICit

RareBreed said:


> JFC!! Just got a call from another co-worker saying that her mom suffered a brain aneurism and they will be pulling the plug shortly.



oh dear..... 

sending you ALL my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## Kris10

RareBreed said:


> JFC!! Just got a call from another co-worker saying that her mom suffered a brain aneurism and they will be pulling the plug shortly.


----------



## LuckyMe143

RareBreed said:


> JFC!! Just got a call from another co-worker saying that her mom suffered a brain aneurism and they will be pulling the plug shortly.


----------



## somdfunguy

This is sad, sorry your friends are going through this. It has reminded me of my mom, and now Im sad too.


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> JFC!! Just got a call from another co-worker saying that her mom suffered a brain aneurism and they will be pulling the plug shortly.


----------



## frequentflier

RareBreed said:


> JFC!! Just got a call from another co-worker saying that her mom suffered a brain aneurism and they will be pulling the plug shortly.



 Hard to stay positive with all this going on. Make sure you hug your kids and husband extra hard tonight.


----------



## RareBreed

Big  now!! Just found out that he gave his wife the thumbs up when she walked into his room this morning. He can move all his limbs and it appears that he has no brain injury or swelling. Prayers are working !!!


----------



## ICit

RareBreed said:


> Big  now!! Just found out that he gave his wife the thumbs up when she walked into his room this morning. He can move all his limbs and it appears that he has no brain injury or swelling. Prayers are working !!!



well.... thats awesome!!!! 


and lets keep the prayers coming!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> Big  now!! Just found out that he gave his wife the thumbs up when she walked into his room this morning. He can move all his limbs and it appears that he has no brain injury or swelling. Prayers are working !!!



Great news!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

A girl at my work has a birthday today. They brought in cupcakes for her.


I have been cupcake free for months..........I slipped up today and ate one.......I feel so fat now.


----------



## LuckyMe143

RareBreed said:


> Big  now!! Just found out that he gave his wife the thumbs up when she walked into his room this morning. He can move all his limbs and it appears that he has no brain injury or swelling. Prayers are working !!!



That's awesome!


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> A girl at my work has a birthday today. They brought in cupcakes for her.
> 
> 
> I have been cupcake free for months..........I slipped up today and ate one.......I feel so fat now.


 
Mmm what kinda cupcake? Hehe


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Mmm what kinda cupcake? Hehe



It was a yellow one with yellow icing and it tased good. I want another one.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> It was a yellow one with yellow icing and it tased good. I want another one.


 
Self Control! (demonstrate it) 


Unless they're from Georgetown Cupcake....then, have another


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Self Control! (demonstrate it)
> 
> 
> Unless they're from Georgetown Cupcake....then, have another



 You are not helping


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> You are not helping



here lemme help
.... dont eat another one... cuz if you do you will break the spin bike again and get all butthurt again  
see i do care!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> here lemme help
> .... dont eat another one... cuz if you do you will break the spin bike again and get all butthurt again
> see i do care!!!



 thank you...........I think.........


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> You are not helping


 
So they're from Georgetown Cupcake huh? 

I like the Strawberry Lava Fudge, Lemon Blossom, White Chocolate Peppermint, PB Fudge and Pumpkin Spice......to name a few 



ICit said:


> here lemme help
> .... dont eat another one... cuz if you do you will break the spin bike again and get all butthurt again
> see i do care!!!


 
He broke the spin bike?


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> He broke the spin bike?



No, my foot came out of the pedal and I hit my tail bone on the seat.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> No, my foot came out of the pedal and I hit my tail bone on the seat.


 


Ouch! And in my defense, she said "again"...so yeah


----------



## ICit

thats what he _said_ happened....


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> iggy





ICit said:


> iggy



nothing to see here, move along to the next tred.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> It was a yellow one with yellow icing and it tased good. I want another one.



have another one 

You can't eat things in odd numbers!!  Why would you eat an odd number of something?!?!??!


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> nothing to see here, move along to the next tred.


 
But...but........



withrespect said:


> have another one
> 
> You can't eat things in odd numbers!! Why would you eat an odd number of something?!?!??!


 
Odd's his thing


----------



## withrespect

My new tattoo itches so bad.


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> My new tattoo itches so bad.



Just rub it a bit. It will make you feel better.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Just rub it a bit. It will make you feel better.



 You need to get laid, Hoss.


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> You need to get laid, Hoss.



You don't say?


----------



## RareBreed

I am in such a better mood today.  My co-worker is doing great. It's FRIDAY!! And hopefully, we're going to Five Guys for dinner tonight. Oh, and Bay_Kat's arrival into Maryland next week guarantees a snow storm will hit us.


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> I am in such a better mood today.  My co-worker is doing great. It's FRIDAY!! And hopefully, we're going to Five Guys for dinner tonight. Oh, and Bay_Kat's arrival into Maryland next week guarantees a snow storm will hit us.



 Good news 

So what time can I meet you at five guys?


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


> Good news
> 
> So what time can I meet you at five guys?



Dinnertime, of course!!


----------



## ICit

RareBreed said:


> I am in such a better mood today.  My co-worker is doing great. It's FRIDAY!! And hopefully, we're going to Five Guys for dinner tonight. Oh, and Bay_Kat's arrival into Maryland next week guarantees a snow storm will hit us.





.....  great news!!!!!



... I want to meet Baykat!!!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> Dinnertime, of course!!



:groan:


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


> :groan:



 I no good at jokes.


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> I no good at jokes.



 Its okay, just sit in the corner and look pretty.


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


> Its okay, just sit in the corner and look at pretty.



So your going to sit in the corner and look at me?...


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


> Its okay, just sit in the corner and look pretty.



No.


----------



## LuckyMe143

Darn it I tried to make a funny and it didn't work.   Its OK its Friday and I'm going to blast the music and clean my house.


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> So your going to sit in the corner and look at me?...



maybe...........but you will never see me with my mad ninja stalker skilz.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Darn it I tried to make a funny and it didn't work.   Its OK its Friday and I'm going to blast the music and clean my house.



feel free to swing by mine and have at it


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> feel free to swing by mine and have at it



Lol... umm I don't feel like being kibble and bits.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Lol... umm I don't feel like being kibble and bits.



... my dogs eat better than that crud... I feed them the best!!!  

.... thats why i would send you over.... you are the best!!!!!

(well...i dont want them to eat you....)


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> ... my dogs eat better than that crud... I feed them the best!!!
> 
> .... thats why i would send you over.... you are the best!!!!!
> 
> (well...i dont want them to eat you....)



This why I love you so much.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> This why I love you so much.







ooohhh yeah beyotches....   got my bonus check today!!!!   

 


ooohh yeah!!!!!   what i will say...is im glad they have the 30day rule.....  or a good 800 bucks of that would be gone tonight!!!  

so... this whole check is going in my doggies bank acct!!!!    those effers better love me for that .... their bank acct is larger than mine now!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> ooohhh yeah beyotches....   got my bonus check today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooohh yeah!!!!!   what i will say...is im glad they have the 30day rule.....  or a good 800 bucks of that would be gone tonight!!!
> 
> so... this whole check is going in my doggies bank acct!!!!    those effers better love me for that .... their bank acct is larger than mine now!!!


I'm getting a bonus tonight.


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> ooohhh yeah beyotches....   got my bonus check today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ooohh yeah!!!!!   what i will say...is im glad they have the 30day rule.....  or a good 800 bucks of that would be gone tonight!!!
> 
> so... this whole check is going in my doggies bank acct!!!!    those effers better love me for that .... their bank acct is larger than mine now!!!



You could buy me dinner tonight.


----------



## Kris10

I ordered a dozen Georgetown Cupcakes, they'll be delivered next Saturday


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> You could buy me dinner tonight.





ONLY if you work it off....


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> I ordered a dozen Georgetown Cupcakes, they'll be delivered next Saturday


fatty, fatty, 2 by 4, couldnt get through the bathroom door.........


ICit said:


> ONLY if you work it off....



I am going to the gym tomorrow, I will do some extra reps.


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


> fatty, fatty, 2 by 4, couldnt get through the bathroom door.........
> 
> 
> I am going to the gym tomorrow, I will do some extra reps.



Oh so your going to get two mints instead of one ...


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> fatty, fatty, 2 by 4, couldnt get through the bathroom door.........
> 
> 
> I am going to the gym tomorrow, I will do some extra reps.



Yeahhh ummm NOT! I weigh 128, I'll put it out there...and I'm 5'6. I was hoping to get back to 122, what I weight before I had Thing 1.......but that might take another year or so  meanwhile, Ima enjoy the hellllll outta those cupcakes! :nomnnom:


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> Oh so your going to get two mints instead of one ...



Nope, dont like mints......


----------



## LuckyMe143

St.Pattys Day is on a Sunday! Woo Hoo!


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> St.Pattys Day is on a Sunday! Woo Hoo!



So is easter.


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


> So is easter.



Duhh. I love St. Party's Day. I try to make everything green for the kiddies.


----------



## slotpuppy

I ate my fruit cup.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I ate my fruit cup.



aww

good boy


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> aww
> 
> good boy


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> I ate my fruit cup.



is that what you call eating the raisins out of your bosses ass? A fruit cup? Well, congratulations then!!


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> is that what you call eating the raisins out of your bosses ass? A fruit cup? Well, congratulations then!!



Some people talk a good game till it is time to use the phone, then they get skurd. Why dont you call me and say that?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> Some people talk a good game till it is time to use the phone, then they get skurd. Why dont you call me and say that?



I said, when you least expect it. Why would I do it when you are expecting it. I have the number posted here at work. When you least expect it.....................

BTW, I ain't skurd. Now go eat some raisins.


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I said, I am skurd.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


>



You just hold your britches on.


----------



## ICit

..... .... .....


Wow... im shocked how much stuff one can accumulate over 14yrs ....

trying to clean out my desk... and pack the important stuff up....

these next two weeks will fly by  .....


oohhhh the memories


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You just hold your britches on.



If you come to veras tonight, then you wont have to call me.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> If you come to veras tonight, then you wont have to call me.



Oh yeah? What time are ya'll gonna be there until?


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Oh yeah? What time are ya'll gonna be there until?



I dont know, I am going to be there around 5-5:30, the group will probabally want to throw me out by 6.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> I dont know, I am going to be there around 5-5:30, the group will probabally want to throw me out by 6.



In that case, you can stop by and visit me on your way up the road. Rich knows where I'll be


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> In that case, you can stop by and visit me on your way up the road. Rich knows where I'll be



Maybe I will, depends on what time I leave.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> Maybe I will, depends on what time I leave.



If plan one doesn't work for me, I'll have to switch to plan 2.


----------



## ICit

....


OMG... just cleaned out one of my "pantrys"... and found microwave popcorn that expired back in 08






and I also found out.... I can flavor water for the next effing year with all the packets i found!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> ....
> OMG... just cleaned out one of my "pantrys"... and found microwave popcorn that expired back in 08
> 
> 
> 
> and I also found out.... I can flavor water for the next effing year with all the packets i found!!!



You had microwave popcorn in your panties from 2008?


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> You had microwave popcorn in your panties from 2008?






out of the gutter!!!


daymn it... I need to start to find some boxes....  and move things out slow...


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> out of the gutter!!!
> 
> daymn it... I need to start to find some boxes....  and move things out slow...



You said you found it in your panties. :shrug: I was going to say that I like popcorn.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> You said you found it in your panties. :shrug: I was going to say that I like popcorn.



pantry.....   


well.. i could put some there for ya... as long as you get it good and hot to pop!!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> pantry.....
> 
> 
> well.. i could put some there for ya... as long as you get it good and hot to pop!!!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> out of the gutter!!!
> 
> 
> daymn it... I need to start to find some boxes....  and move things out slow...



Damn you got a lot of junk in your trunk.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> pantry.....
> 
> 
> well.. i could put some there for ya... as long as you get it good and hot to pop!!!!!



So that's how to earn some glitter. Interesting.....


----------



## somdfunguy

Holy mother of God's green earth


----------



## Hank

Kris10 said:


> Yeahhh ummm NOT! I weigh 128, I'll put it out there...and I'm 5'6. I was hoping to get back to 122, what I weight before I had Thing 1.......but that might take another year or so  meanwhile, Ima enjoy the hellllll outta those cupcakes! :nomnnom:



I'll work those last 6 pounds off of ya!


----------



## Bay_Kat

wr hasn't posted in this thread today, is she okay, did she have her root canal, is her tattoo driving her crazy?  What gives?


----------



## somdfunguy

Mice infested her house, she fled and ran out of gas. There was a parade going on so she passed out.


----------



## Bay_Kat

somdfunguy said:


> Mice infested her house, she fled and ran out of gas. There was a parade going on so she passed out.



say it ain't so. 

Seriously though, hope she's okay.


----------



## withrespect

Bay_Kat said:


> wr hasn't posted in this thread today, is she okay, did she have her root canal, is her tattoo driving her crazy?  What gives?



  I have been too ####ing terrified to schedule the root canal... I want all of my roots.. 




somdfunguy said:


> Mice infested her house, she fled and ran out of gas. There was a parade going on so she passed out.


Worst nightmare ever...


----------



## Bay_Kat

withrespect said:


> I have been too ####ing terrified to schedule the root canal... I want all of my roots..
> 
> 
> 
> Worst nightmare ever...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93182



missed you


----------



## withrespect

Bay_Kat said:


> missed you



I have been too strung out to even post on here...  I've been a hot mess for days...  Not sure why, really... 

And I missed you too.


----------



## Bay_Kat

withrespect said:


> I have been too strung out to even post on here...  I've been a hot mess for days...  Not sure why, really...
> 
> And I missed you too.



Hope everything is okay.  

I know what you need, Ruddy Duck on Friday!


----------



## Reighvin

Bay_Kat said:


> Hope everything is okay.
> 
> I know what you need, Ruddy Duck on Friday!



I think she confused the mouse on her computer with a real mouse and spent the rest of the weekend on the couch screaming at it trying to get it to leave. 

Love you WR!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Reighvin said:


> I think she confused the mouse on her computer with a real mouse and spent the rest of the weekend on the couch screaming at it trying to get it to leave.
> 
> Love you WR!



I really hate when that happens.  But I did catch one.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> I think she confused the mouse on her computer with a real mouse and spent the rest of the weekend on the couch screaming at it trying to get it to leave.
> 
> Love you WR!



 I'm not going to lunch with you anymore 



Bay_Kat said:


> I really hate when that happens.  But I did catch one.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> I dont know, I am going to be there around 5-5:30, the group will probabally want to throw me out by 6.





SoMDGirl42 said:


> In that case, you can stop by and visit me on your way up the road. Rich knows where I'll be


at least Rich stopped by.


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> I'm not going to lunch with you anymore



Fine then. Be that way. 

I'll looking for somebody new to go to lunch with since WR doesn't want to go to lunch with me anymore. Any takers?


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Fine then. Be that way.
> 
> I'll looking for somebody new to go to lunch with since WR doesn't want to go to lunch with me anymore. Any takers?



 All together now...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Reighvin said:


> Fine then. Be that way.
> 
> I'll looking for somebody new to go to lunch with since WR doesn't want to go to lunch with me anymore. Any takers?



what time and where?


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> what time and where?



  You were supposed to come to lunch with me!!! 

  Reighvin, you are not my best friend anymore.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> You were supposed to come to lunch with me!!!
> 
> Reighvin, you are not my best friend anymore.



He can come to lunch with me, and I will go to lunch with you and it will be a nice little threesome


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> He can come to lunch with me, and I will go to lunch with you and it will be a nice little threesome


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


>





What happens at lunch, stays at lunch


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> What happens at lunch, stays at lunch


----------



## withrespect

Yeah... So I am having a pretty significant allergic reaction to my wedding rings...  I'm upset.


----------



## pelers

withrespect said:


> Yeah... So I am having a pretty significant allergic reaction to my wedding rings...  I'm upset.



Try coating the insides of the bands with clear nail polish?  Or is it a stress reaction?


----------



## withrespect

pelers said:


> Try coating the insides of the bands with clear nail polish?  Or is it a stress reaction?



I don't know... but it is eating the skin off of my finger.


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> I don't know... but it is eating the skin off of my finger.



Means you want to be single and are ready to mingle!


----------



## withrespect

Hank said:


> Means you want to be single and are ready to mingle!



  Are you asking me on another non-date?


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> Are you asking me on another non-date?



Maybe


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> at least Rich stopped by.



I was going to stop by, but somethings happened and there was some stuff, and I saw somethings, and some other stuff happened, the there were things too.



Plus I had to go pee.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Yeah... So I am having a pretty significant allergic reaction to my wedding rings...  I'm upset.


 
That happened to me last year...it was terrible! I had to have them redipped, which I'd done before but only because I started to see gold coming through. The last time my finger got all red and itchy, it was horrible. My warranty covered the redipping, check into it (assuming your ring isn't gold or platinum).


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> I was going to stop by, but somethings happened and there was some stuff, and I saw somethings, and some other stuff happened, the there were things too.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I had to go pee.



Most establishments have restrooms. I win.


----------



## rich70

SoMDGirl42 said:


> at least Rich stopped by.



That's right!!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

rich70 said:


> That's right!!



You left without saying bye. I got up to come talk to you and you were gone. It was so crowed there that I was waiting for a break, then you left before I got a chance to come see you. :sad:


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Most establishments have restrooms. I win.



I didnt know if I could pee there, so I win.


----------



## rich70

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You left without saying bye. I got up to come talk to you and you were gone. It was so crowed there that I was waiting for a break, then you left before I got a chance to come see you. :sad:



I'm sorry. I was so frustrated when I left. That was the most crowed I've seen that place in a long time!!

How can I make it up to you???


----------



## SoMDGirl42

rich70 said:


> I'm sorry. I was so frustrated when I left. That was the most crowed I've seen that place in a long time!!
> 
> How can I make it up to you???



Oh my. I'll have to think about that one!!!!


----------



## rich70

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Oh my. I'll have to think about that one!!!!



Let me know when you decide!


----------



## slotpuppy

Anyone hear about the smow yet?


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Anyone hear about the smow yet?



you getting under the blanket also???


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> you getting under the blanket also???



You said I can be in the middle?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> Some people talk a good game till it is time to use the phone, then they get skurd. Why dont you call me and say that?





SoMDGirl42 said:


> I said, when you least expect it. Why would I do it when you are expecting it. I have the number posted here at work. When you least expect it.....................
> 
> BTW, I ain't skurd. Now go eat some raisins.





slotpuppy said:


>





SoMDGirl42 said:


> You just hold your britches on.





slotpuppy said:


> If you come to veras tonight, then you wont have to call me.



No one there knows slutpuppy :

They also don't sell blinker fluid for my 84 Chevy Chevette 

You said I wouldn't do it!! I win!!!!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> No one there knows slutpuppy :
> 
> They also don't sell blinker fluid for my 84 Chevy Chevette
> 
> You said I wouldn't do it!! I win!!!!!!!


----------



## ICit

and let us pray.....

  that I dont snap out on the two men i have sitting in my office....


----------



## migtig

ICit said:


> and let us pray.....
> 
> that I dont snap out on the two men i have sitting in my office....



I ate all the cookies or I'd share one with you...


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> and let us pray.....
> 
> that I dont snap out on the two men i have sitting in my office....





migtig said:


> I ate all the cookies or I'd share one with you...



I have some sugar free cookies that taste like oreos, I will share them with both of you.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> and let us pray.....
> 
> that I dont snap out on the two men i have sitting in my office....



Would you like to make a Mudd angel with me?


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> I ate all the cookies or I'd share one with you...





slotpuppy said:


> I have some sugar free cookies that taste like oreos, I will share them with both of you.





LuckyMe143 said:


> Would you like to make a Mudd angel with me?






aawww thanks guys.....

its great to have so many hands in the pot..... and told to do things one way... then told aaahhh no... we need to do it this way now....

and this way now brings on three other things....  THAT COULD HAVE BEEN DONE AT THE EFFING START!!!

good gawd!!!!  




oh and Lucky... I will be on top... i dont want to get muddy


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> aawww thanks guys.....
> 
> its great to have so many hands in the pot..... and told to do things one way... then told aaahhh no... we need to do it this way now....
> 
> and this way now brings on three other things....  THAT COULD HAVE BEEN DONE AT THE EFFING START!!!
> 
> good gawd!!!!
> 
> oh and Lucky... I will be on top... i dont want to get muddy


Maybe if you did things the way they were supposed to be done, then things would be done the way they should be done. Problem solved.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> aawww thanks guys.....
> 
> its great to have so many hands in the pot..... and told to do things one way... then told aaahhh no... we need to do it this way now....
> 
> and this way now brings on three other things....  THAT COULD HAVE BEEN DONE AT THE EFFING START!!!
> 
> good gawd!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and Lucky... I will be on top... i dont want to get muddy



OK but just this once....


----------



## frequentflier

There is a whole bag of Girl Scout cookies next to my desk. I will share!


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Maybe if you did things the way they were supposed to be done, then things would be done the way they should be done. Problem solved.



if they would decide to do it right the first time... I could!!!


----------



## migtig

frequentflier said:


> There is a whole bag of Girl Scout cookies next to my desk. I will share!



I love cookies.


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## withrespect

This would ruin my whole ####ing day.... no... my whole WEEK


----------



## ICit

only a week left to pack up my stuff......   ..... .....


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> only a week left to pack up my stuff......   ..... .....



Where are you going?


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> Where are you going?





On a side note, I made 1 snowball yesterday.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> On a side note, I made 1 snowball yesterday.


 
I didn't :hrmph:

I planned on taking lil man out to make his first snowman after his nap (it was snowing pretty hard and was really winder beforehand) but it was too wet by then


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> I didn't :hrmph:
> 
> I planned on taking lil man out to make his first snowman after his nap (it was snowing pretty hard and was really winder beforehand) but it was too wet by then



Yea, big dissapointment for all the kids that wanted smow.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Yea, big dissapointment for all the kids that wanted smow.


 
Yeah, like me!


----------



## frequentflier

Kris10 said:


> Yeah, like me!



 

Instead we got lots of sideways rain which made my roof leak which made my kitchen ceiling leak which made everything on the countertops wet. It also blew an upstairs door open which made the heat run and soaked the upstairs hallway.
Thankfully no trees fell on my house and the basement didn't flood this time. Also the kitchen ceiling didn't come crashing down but it will.


----------



## ArkRescue

frequentflier said:


> Instead we got lots of sideways rain which made my roof leak which made my kitchen ceiling leak which made everything on the countertops wet. It also blew an upstairs door open which made the heat run and soaked the upstairs hallway.
> Thankfully no trees fell on my house and the basement didn't flood this time. Also the kitchen ceiling didn't come crashing down but it will.



wow sorry about the wet mess.


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> wow sorry about the wet mess.


----------



## migtig

frequentflier said:


> Instead we got lots of sideways rain which made my roof leak which made my kitchen ceiling leak which made everything on the countertops wet. It also blew an upstairs door open which made the heat run and soaked the upstairs hallway.
> Thankfully no trees fell on my house and the basement didn't flood this time. Also the kitchen ceiling didn't come crashing down but it will.


----------



## ICit

so.... since we didnt get any snow....


BRING ON SPRING!!!!!!    YEAH  ... BRING IT!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> only a week left to pack up my stuff......   ..... .....





LuckyMe143 said:


> Where are you going?





slotpuppy said:


> On a side note, I made 1 snowball yesterday.





ICit said:


> so.... since we didnt get any snow....
> 
> 
> BRING ON SPRING!!!!!!    YEAH  ... BRING IT!!!!


----------



## warneckutz

ICit said:


> so.... since we didnt get any snow....
> 
> 
> BRING ON SPRING!!!!!!    YEAH  ... BRING IT!!!!



50's and 60's next week... definitely putting my new stuff on my Jeep


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> 50's and 60's next week... definitely putting my new stuff on my Jeep


----------



## Kris10

frequentflier said:


> Instead we got lots of sideways rain which made my roof leak which made my kitchen ceiling leak which made everything on the countertops wet. It also blew an upstairs door open which made the heat run and soaked the upstairs hallway.
> Thankfully no trees fell on my house and the basement didn't flood this time. Also the kitchen ceiling didn't come crashing down but it will.


 
Oh wow, that sucks!! I guess I should be happy that all I have to complain about as far as yesterday is the fact that we didn't get to play in the snow and build a snowman.



ICit said:


> so.... since we didnt get any snow....
> 
> 
> BRING ON SPRING!!!!!! YEAH ... BRING IT!!!!


 
Yes! I like the way you think 



warneckutz said:


> 50's and 60's next week... definitely putting my new stuff on my Jeep


 
Are you gonna take your top off? Hehe


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


>



Lookin' all shiny and fresh... fresh...


----------



## warneckutz

Kris10 said:


> Are you gonna take your top off? Hehe



I need to hit the gym a lot more before I do that...

I wish , only to clean it up... too chilly for that still.


----------



## slotpuppy

warneckutz said:


> Lookin' all shimmer-sparkley and fresh... fresh...



fixed


----------



## Kris10

warneckutz said:


> I need to hit the gym a lot more before I do that...
> 
> I wish , only to clean it up... too chilly for that still.


 
You were talking about it recently. Don't worry...just a couple more months, maybe less


----------



## slotpuppy

2833


----------



## warneckutz

Kris10 said:


> You were talking about it recently. Don't worry...just a couple more months, maybe less



I'm older and fatter... it's hopeless...


----------



## slotpuppy

warneckutz said:


> I'm older and fatter... it's hopeless...



Maybe you should drink more diet water.


----------



## Kris10

warneckutz said:


> I'm older and fatter... it's hopeless...


 

It's been a long while since I've seen you but I have trouble believing you're fat. I mean, fatter than what? Fatter than you were? Fatter than you want to be? Really, I doubt you have ANY problems in the weight department


----------



## ICit

what an amazing weekend!!!!   

nothing is better than spending the weekend with someone that is amazing!!!!



Life is sooooooo good!!!


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> what an amazing weekend!!!!
> 
> nothing is better than spending the weekend with someone that is amazing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sooooooo good!!!


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> what an amazing weekend!!!!
> 
> nothing is better than spending the weekend with someone that is amazing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sooooooo good!!!


 
I completely agree


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> I completely agree



well.... I think i gave the fed ex man a heart attack on friday.....  

dogs went ape chit....  so i knew that someone was heading towards my door... but didnt have time to look out the window...

so i did the next best thing (at 8:30pm on a friday night....)  and i opened the door with gun drawn... 

poor guy....  i think he pissed his pants... sat my package down.... (was not expecting it less than a day after ordering it)

I told him i was sorry and he understood ...  and said it wasnt the first time that has happened to him.....


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> well.... I think i gave the fed ex man a heart attack on friday.....
> 
> dogs went ape chit.... so i knew that someone was heading towards my door... but didnt have time to look out the window...
> 
> so i did the next best thing (at 8:30pm on a friday night....) and i opened the door with gun drawn...
> 
> poor guy.... i think he pissed his pants... sat my package down.... (was not expecting it less than a day after ordering it)
> 
> I told him i was sorry and he understood ... and said it wasnt the first time that has happened to him.....


 
I'm sure they see A LOT! A guy I used to work with manyyyy years ago did door to door marketing in the Spring for our company (termite inspections/pest control) and would set up inspections. Well when he'd come back for the inspection these lonely housewives would answer the door in basically nothing, 'Oh dear, I'm so sorry...please forgive me. I forgot you were coming. Please, come in".....'Errr, no thanks, I'll just wait here and get started on the outside'. Though he said he would've like to go in some of their houses


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> what an amazing weekend!!!!
> 
> nothing is better than spending the weekend with someone that is amazing!!!!
> 
> Life is sooooooo good!!!



I tell my wife that she does this every day, she doesnt believe me.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

What a weekend! Mini me puked and shiat all night Saturday night. The wash machine broke, so I had to take it apart. I fixed the problem, but now it's leaking!!!!! : Then the garbage disposal f*cked up. Had to take that apart and fix that. I would say I feel like the Maytag man, but I think he's . Maybe I do feel a little like him.   I'm almost glad it's Monday, but my tummy feels a little queasy this morning.  Any bets on how long it takes for me to toss cookies today?


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> What a weekend! Mini me puked and shiat all night Saturday night. The wash machine broke, so I had to take it apart. I fixed the problem, but now it's leaking!!!!! : Then the garbage disposal f*cked up. Had to take that apart and fix that. I would say I feel like the Maytag man, but I think he's . Maybe I do feel a little like him.   I'm almost glad it's Monday, but my tummy feels a little queasy this morning.  Any bets on how long it takes for me to toss cookies today?



 Aren't you Ms. Fix-it!!?

You wanna teach me your ways?


----------



## MMDad

SoMDGirl42 said:


> What a weekend! Mini me puked and shiat all night Saturday night. The wash machine broke, so I had to take it apart. I fixed the problem, but now it's leaking!!!!! : Then the garbage disposal f*cked up. Had to take that apart and fix that. I would say I feel like the Maytag man, but I think he's . Maybe I do feel a little like him.   I'm almost glad it's Monday, but my tummy feels a little queasy this morning.  Any bets on how long it takes for me to toss cookies today?



Damn! I thought I had a crappy weekend, but compared to you it was utopia.

There is a bug going around, and it seems to hit some harder than others. I wasn't hurling, but the queasiness and frequent bathroom breaks were no fun.


----------



## ArkRescue

SoMDGirl42 said:


> What a weekend! Mini me puked and shiat all night Saturday night. The wash machine broke, so I had to take it apart. I fixed the problem, but now it's leaking!!!!! : Then the garbage disposal f*cked up. Had to take that apart and fix that. I would say I feel like the Maytag man, but I think he's . Maybe I do feel a little like him.   I'm almost glad it's Monday, *but my tummy feels a little queasy this morning*.  Any bets on how long it takes for me to toss cookies today?



Me too .... not good.


----------



## slotpuppy

MMDad said:


> Damn! I thought I had a crappy weekend, but compared to you it was utopia.
> 
> There is a bug going around, and it seems to hit some harder than others. I wasn't hurling, but the queasiness and frequent bathroom breaks were no fun.



Well I am glad you didnt stay longer friday, might mave got us all sick. It was nice meeting you.


----------



## MMDad

slotpuppy said:


> Well I am glad you didnt stay longer friday, might mave got us all sick. It was nice meeting you.



Same to you! I was over it by then. You're more likely to have caught it from that kiss you haven't washed off your cheek.


----------



## slotpuppy

MMDad said:


> Same to you! I was over it by then. You're more likely to have caught it from that kiss you haven't washed off your cheek.



Dont be hatin cause foxhound thinks I am prettier than you.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> Aren't you Ms. Fix-it!!?
> 
> You wanna teach me your ways?



I don't have a choice. It's either fix it myself, or pay someone to fix it. I'll take my chances fixing it myself first. The internet is a wonderful thing. I couldn't figure out how to take the bottom off of the front load washer to get to the drain. Viola, youtube.  I cleared the drain plug (ewwwww) and now if I can figure out how to get it to stop leaking and flooding my house, it'll be a win win! At least it drains/spins and washes now (but it's my entire house it washes)

I did lhowever discover that in my 7 tool boxes (yes, I have 7 tool boxes ) I do not have a small ratchet. I did find 12 roflmao 1/2" ratches and no 1/4" or adapters. It's come to my attention I have a problem. Someone keeps stealing my 1/4" ratchets!!!


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I don't have a choice. It's either fix it myself, or pay someone to fix it. I'll take my chances fixing it myself first. The internet is a wonderful thing. I couldn't figure out how to take the bottom off of the front load washer to get to the drain. Viola, youtube.  I cleared the drain plug (ewwwww) and now if I can figure out how to get it to stop leaking and flooding my house, it'll be a win win! At least it drains/spins and washes now (but it's my entire house it washes)
> 
> I did lhowever discover that in my 7 tool boxes (yes, I have 7 tool boxes ) Δεν έχω μια μικρή καστάνια. Έκανα βρείτε 12 () 1/2 "ratches και όχι 1/4" ή προσαρμογείς. Είναι περιέλθει στην αντίληψή μου έχω ένα πρόβλημα. Κάποιος συνεχίζει να κλέβει 1/4 "καστάνιες μου!!!!



You lost me in the second paragraph...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> You lost me in the second paragraph...



For WR: 

I didn't have the correct spatula I needed.


----------



## withrespect

I overpaid taxes this year by $6744.20 

I am getting $6744.20 back 

It's just going be put toward the credit card.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> I overpaid taxes this year by $6744.20
> 
> I am getting $6744.20 back
> 
> It's just going be put toward the credit card.



I assume you and hubby together overpaid? May want to think about changing your tax withholdings now that you have little man. Or not


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I assume you and hubby together overpaid? May want to think about changing your tax withholdings now that you have little man. Or not



Yes.  Together we overpaid.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> I overpaid taxes this year by $6744.20
> 
> I am getting $6744.20 back
> 
> It's just going be put toward the credit card.



wow that suxs time 2


----------



## ICit

.... where has the day gone.... time to also go.....


and counting down the days  .....  4 days to go....


----------



## slotpuppy

I am getting $1.36 back from federal and $0.86 from state.


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> .... where has the day gone.... time to also go.....
> 
> 
> and counting down the days  .....  4 days to go....



Well don't count too fast - that'll cause your next birthday to come along faster too.  Then again just decide what age you are and stick to it.  No need to recalculate every year you know  ...


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

slotpuppy said:


> I am getting $1.36 back from federal and $0.86 from state.



If you're serious, that almost sounds like it wasn't worth the effort.


----------



## somdfunguy

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> If you're serious, that almost sounds like it wasn't worth the effort.



Wow you're an idiot.


----------



## slotpuppy

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> If you're serious, that almost sounds like it wasn't worth the effort.



Thats a $1.36 the bammy cant spend and $.86 MOM cant spend. Its worth it.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

somdfunguy said:


> Wow you're an idiot.



Yet you still read what I post.


----------



## my-thyme

I didn't realize I never "liked" the original post here.

:fixed:


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> If you're serious, that almost sounds like it wasn't worth the effort.



he also didn't loan the federal or state government money all year long with no interest being paid back to him for the use of his money. 

Slut: If those numbers are correct, they are the best I've ever seen.  Congratulations.


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> he also didn't loan the federal or state government money all year long with no interest being paid back to him for the use of his money.
> 
> Slut: If those numbers are correct, they are the best I've ever seen.  Congratulations.



They are real fake interweb numbers that I made up.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> They are real fake interweb numbers that I made up.



ass. I'm going to ruin your day at work again just for that!!


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> ass. I'm going to ruin your day at work again just for that!!



Boss leaves at 5 and Ill be here till 6 by my self, its a good time to call.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Boss leaves at 5 and Ill be here till 6 by my self, its a good time to call.


 
I'll be pulling into the court around 6:15 or so and I'm a waiver so if you see some chick waiving, it's me! 

Seriously, I am a waiver. I just can't help it


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> I'll be pulling into the court around 6:15 or so and I'm a waiver so if you see some chick waiving, it's me!
> 
> Seriously, I am a waiver. I just can't help it



If you stop to allow me to get around all the damn cars parked on the street first, I will wave back.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> If you stop to allow me to get around all the damn cars parked on the street first, I will wave back.


 
Right! I hate that ####!! Especially when I see EMPTY driveways  OMG the freaking black truck that was parked basically at the court's exit by the stop sign all weekend....ugh!!


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Right! I hate that ####!! Especially when I see EMPTY driveways  OMG the freaking black truck that was parked basically at the court's exit by the stop sign all weekend....ugh!!



I wanted to run into that POS, could not have picked a worse place to park.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I wanted to run into that POS, could not have picked a worse place to park.


 
Seriously. There were two empty spaces in the driveway at the house they were at, not to mention an entire curb area that didn't block the damn entrance/exit/stop sign area. I hope they're not repeat visitors


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Seriously. There were two empty spaces in the driveway at the house they were at, not to mention an entire curb area that didn't block the damn entrance/exit/stop sign area. I hope they're not repeat visitors



Well if you drive by my house, you may find me and my son parked on the street and the driveway empty. We all keep different work hours and of course the wife gets the driveway parking spot.


----------



## somdfunguy

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Yet you still read what I post.



I like the reminder


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Well if you drive by my house, you may find me and my son parked on the street and the driveway empty. We all keep different work hours and of course the wife gets the driveway parking spot.


 
Surely your driveway is big enough for more than one vehicle


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Surely your driveway is big enough for more than one vehicle



Nope, only a one car drivway at my house. I am poor.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Nope, only a one car drivway at my house. I am poor.



Don't make me do a drive by


----------



## Hank

Kris10 said:


> waiver


----------



## frequentflier

slotpuppy said:


> Nope, only a one car drivway at my house. I am poor.



But what you lack in money, you make up for with your rich personality!


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> Well if you drive by my house, you may find me and my son parked on the street and the driveway empty. We all keep different work hours and of course the wife gets the driveway parking spot.



That's nice for the wife. Not all men are as considerate.


----------



## frequentflier

ArkRescue said:


> That's nice for the wife. Not all men are as considerate.



His wife would probably whoop his behind if he took her parking place. Seriously, I have met her!


----------



## Bann

withrespect said:


> I overpaid taxes this year by $6744.20
> 
> I am getting $6744.20 back
> 
> *It's just going be put toward the credit card.*


----------



## kara teoke

Bann said:


>



exactly


----------



## Kris10

Hank said:


>


 
Waver, waiver....whatever. I'm too tired to care this morning. I say hello to my neighbors


----------



## withrespect

Bann said:


>



Yep.


----------



## warneckutz

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> If you're serious, that almost sounds like it wasn't worth the effort.





somdfunguy said:


> Wow you're an idiot.


Yep


DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Yet you still read what I post.


It doesn't seem possible you could one-up yourself with stupid comments but you do it without fail.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> Yep.



Yup...


----------



## Baja28

withrespect said:


> Yes.  Together we overpaid.


You need to have your payroll dept. adjust your with holding so you take home more $$.


----------



## somdfunguy

Baja28 said:


> You need to have your payroll dept. adjust your with holding so you take home more $$.



but then how would she pay down (not off) her credit card?


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> but then how would she pay down (not off) her credit card?



After I put this money on the credit card, I will only owe $200.00


----------



## Baja28

somdfunguy said:


> but then how would she pay down (not off) her credit card?


Use the extra money every month against the CC thus reducing the interest on said card(s). 

I'm a financial genius....

Your Pal, 
Baja28 
CPA, OB/GYN, Esq., OU812


----------



## somdfunguy

baja28 said:


> use the extra money every month against the cc thus reducing the interest on said card(s).
> 
> I'm a financial genius....
> 
> Your pal,
> baja28
> cpa, ob/gyn, esq., ou812



View attachment 93473


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> That's nice for the wife. Not all men are as considerate.





frequentflier said:


> His wife would probably whoop his behind if he took her parking place. Seriously, I have met her!



She would whoop my ass, and not in a good way.


----------



## Hank

Kris10 said:


> Waver, waiver....whatever. I'm too tired to care this morning. I say hello to my neighbors





but..... I....... was......but........just.......but.......


----------



## FED_UP

Has anyone lost power today?


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> Has anyone lost power today?



No.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

FED_UP said:


> Has anyone lost power today?



not yet 

you know something we don't? or did you forget to pay the bill


----------



## ICit

FED_UP said:


> Has anyone lost power today?





yes....around 7 have


----------



## FED_UP

SoMDGirl42 said:


> not yet
> 
> you know something we don't? or did you forget to pay the bill



Was just wandering as a lot of rain tends to put power out in SOMD, but we have had a lot heavier down pours than this that caused power outages.


----------



## FED_UP

ICit said:


> yes....around 7 have



I hope its back on by now.


----------



## ICit

FED_UP said:


> Was just wandering as a lot of rain tends to put power out in SOMD, but we have had a lot heavier down pours than this that caused power outages.



its many things that factor into the loss of power....

not just rain.


----------



## ICit

FED_UP said:


> I hope its back on by now.



and that was all over the service area......


and by the looks of the outage map... it was clear


----------



## somdfunguy

power company rocks man


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> its many things that factor into the loss of power....
> 
> not just rain.



Only one thing causes loss of power.........not having any power.


----------



## Kris10

I had a lunch meeting today with a vendor and they brought Panera


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Kris10 said:


> I had a lunch meeting today with a vendor and they brought Panera



brocolli and cheese bread bowl is my fav there!


----------



## FED_UP

I wonder where the accident will happen today between the base and route 4 to the bridge.


----------



## slotpuppy

FED_UP said:


> I wonder where the accident will happen today between the base and route 4 to the bridge.



If people pull over to the shoulder and let the faster drivers go by, then there wont be any accidents.


----------



## Kris10

SoMDGirl42 said:


> brocolli and cheese bread bowl is my fav there!


 
I love their broccoli and cheese soup  but I'm a sucker for the turkey bacon bravo sammich (mostly because of the delicious gouda cheese and freshly baked tomato bread, hehe) so I normally order the combo (half sammich and soup).

They brought a variety of sandwiches today, greek salad, chips, cookies, water and tea. I opted for a half turkey bacon bravo (go figure, hehe), salad, peanut butter cookie (which I'm enjoying right now, mmm) and water. I am one happy camper


----------



## Hank

Kris10 said:


> I love their broccoli and cheese soup  but I'm a sucker for the turkey bacon bravo sammich (mostly because of the delicious gouda cheese and freshly baked tomato bread, hehe) so I normally order the combo (half sammich and soup).
> 
> They brought a variety of sandwiches today, greek salad, chips, cookies, water and tea. I opted for a half turkey bacon bravo (go figure, hehe), salad, peanut butter cookie (which I'm enjoying right now, mmm) and water. I am one happy camper



but..... I....... was......but........just.......but.......


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> If people pull over to the shoulder and let the faster drivers go by, then there wont be any accidents.


----------



## Kris10

Hank said:


> but..... I....... was......but........just.......but.......


 
Huh?


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Huh?


----------



## ICit

yet again.... another WONDERFUL DAY!!!!     ......


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> yet again.... another WONDERFUL DAY!!!!     ......



 Stop with your wonderful day crap or you are going on iggy.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> yet again.... another WONDERFUL DAY!!!!     ......



Umm no its not. I'm out of oatmeal.


----------



## Baja28

ICit said:


> yet again.... another WONDERFUL DAY!!!!     ......


You must be getting laid.


----------



## LuckyMe143

Baja28 said:


> You must be getting laid.



Or more ammo is coming..lol


----------



## slotpuppy

Baja28 said:


> You must be getting laid.





LuckyMe143 said:


> Or more ammo is coming..lol



Maybe she has learned to hide her gun in her vajayjay.


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


> Maybe she has learned to hide her gun in her vajayjay.


----------



## frequentflier

ICit said:


> yet again.... another WONDERFUL DAY!!!!     ......



Good God, Woman. Share the drugs!


----------



## migtig

slotpuppy said:


> Maybe she has learned to hide her gun in her vajayjay.



This is my rifle
This is my gun
One is for fighting
One is for fun


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Maybe she has learned to hide her gun in her vajayjay.



......


... new flash.....  the day and life is all about how you make it....  (and that is not directed right at you)

if you want to be a miserable arse.... then your day will be like that....


Im tired of surrounding myself with people like that...and those that want to bring you down to their miserable level.....


my life is amazing... i have amazing people in my life as well!!!   There for... my days are filled with awesomeness!!!!!


put me on iggy then...


----------



## ICit

frequentflier said:


> Good God, Woman. Share the drugs!



no drugs.... just amazing people .. and that make for an amazing day and life...


  and I will share with you      and a few others


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> This is my rifle
> This is my gun
> One is for fighting
> One is for fun


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> ......
> 
> 
> ... new flash.....  the day and life is all about how you make it....  (and that is not directed right at you)
> 
> if you want to be a miserable arse.... then your day will be like that....
> 
> 
> Im tired of surrounding myself with people like that...and those that want to bring you down to their miserable level.....
> 
> 
> my life is amazing... i have amazing people in my life as well!!!   There for... my days are filled with awesomeness!!!!!
> 
> 
> put me on iggy then...



But I'm still out of my oatmeal.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> But I'm still out of my oatmeal.



I would say .... go to my house I have some...


but I have more K9 patrol on duty.... and Fort Knox is on lock down!!!


----------



## ArkRescue

frequentflier said:


> Good God, Woman. Share the drugs!



no kidding because I need a pick-me-up today, I feel exhausted ...


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> no kidding because I need a pick-me-up today, I feel exhausted ...



then i will email you..... and you will feel great all day!!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> I would say .... go to my house I have some...
> 
> 
> but I have more K9 patrol on duty.... and Fort Knox is on lock down!!!



Lol... I'm good. I don't need it that bad....lol!


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Lol... I'm good. I don't need it that bad....lol!






whip up some egg whites for an omelete....


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> whip up some egg whites for an omelete....



I guess.. Omg the mister was hiding cookies from me. but I did good. I only ate one.


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> This person is on iggy cause they are farting rainbows and flowers today



Nothing to see here, move on to the next tread.


----------



## migtig

LuckyMe143 said:


> I guess.. Omg the mister was hiding cookies from me. but I did good. I only ate one.



Did you say...cookies?


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Nothing to see here, move on to the next tread.



GLITTER......   IM PUFFING GLITTER AND PISSIN RAINBOWS .....


GET IT RIGHT!!!


----------



## migtig

ICit said:


> GLITTER......   IM PUFFING GLITTER AND PISSIN RAINBOWS .....
> 
> 
> GET IT RIGHT!!!



I thought that was War.


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> I thought that was War.



no.... he wears glitter....


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> GLITTER......   IM PUFFING GLITTER AND PISSIN RAINBOWS .....
> 
> GET IT RIGHT!!!



You are still on iggy miss happy pants.


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> then i will email you..... and you will feel great all day!!!!



ok


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> You are still on iggy miss happy pants.



thats fine......  


  I will let you enjoy the misery


----------



## Kris10

GOOD morning peeps


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> GOOD morning peeps



I guess you are farting rainbows and glitter too........

Another one heading for iggy.


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> GOOD morning peeps


----------



## frequentflier

slotpuppy said:


> I guess you are farting rainbows and glitter too........
> 
> Another one heading for iggy.



Someone wake up on the wrong side of the bed this morning?


----------



## LuckyMe143

Holy sh!t I found one package of oatmeal!  Today is a great day!


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Holy sh!t I found one package of oatmeal!  Today is a great day!



see how life changes when one has a positive attitude!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

frequentflier said:


> Someone wake up on the wrong side of the bed this morning?



Nope, I got up on my side of the bed. You wanna go on my happy people iggy list too?


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I guess you are farting rainbows and glitter too........
> 
> Another one heading for iggy.


 
Fart? Ladies don't fart 



ICit said:


>


 




LuckyMe143 said:


> Holy sh!t I found one package of oatmeal!  Today is a great day!


 
I stopped at Safeway this morning for birthday cards and balloons for my Nana (who turned 73 today ) so I could leave them in/on her mailbox on my way to work and decided to pay at Starbucks annnnnd they had pumpkin spice! OMG seriously, this made my friggin morning!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> see how life changes when one has a positive attitude!!!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Kris10 said:


> Fart? Ladies don't fart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped at Safeway this morning for birthday cards and balloons for my Nana (who turned 73 today ) so I could leave them in/on her mailbox on my way to work and decided to* pay at Starbuc*ks annnnnd they had pumpkin spice! OMG seriously, this made my friggin morning!!!



So you normally NOT pay when you go to starbucks?


----------



## frequentflier

slotpuppy said:


> Nope, I got up on my side of the bed. You wanna go on my happy people iggy list too?


----------



## slotpuppy

frequentflier said:


>


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> I guess you are farting rainbows and glitter too........
> 
> Another one heading for iggy.



Good fu*king Morning ass.


----------



## frequentflier

slotpuppy said:


>



No ignore today


----------



## Kris10

SoMDGirl42 said:


> So you normally NOT pay when you go to starbucks?


 
Umm I normally pay for cards and balloons at the Safeway register but I decided to pay at Starbucks so I could get a coffee


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Good fu*king Morning ass.



 This is a happy person tread, dont be farting rain clouds or you will go on iggy.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Kris10 said:


> Umm I normally pay for cards and balloons at the Safeway register but I decided to pay at Starbucks so I could get a coffee





That went right over my head as I'm not a coffe drinker, so I didn't know you could get balloons and a card at safeway then go get coffee at Starbucks and pay for it there.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> This is a happy person tread, dont be farting rain clouds or you will go on iggy.



I hope you get the flying shiats at work today and shart in your pants.


----------



## Kris10

SoMDGirl42 said:


> That went right over my head as I'm not a coffe drinker, so I didn't know you could get balloons and a card at safeway then go get coffee at Starbucks and pay for it there.


 
Haha, yup...if they don't have to scan it (like produce or something), you can pay there


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Kris10 said:


> Haha, yup...if they don't have to scan it (like produce or something), you can pay there



I'm in St. Mary's. They don't have safeway here. Is the Starbucks inside safeway?


----------



## Kris10

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I'm in St. Mary's. They don't have safeway here. Is the Starbucks inside safeway?


 
Really? Strange. They're not in all Safeways but they're in the ones near me, thankfully!


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I hope you get the flying shiats at work today and shart in your pants.



I had a ghost poop this morning.


----------



## LuckyMe143

To the happy people


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> To the happy people






and this is why i keep people like YOU... in my life.... to make it awesome!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> and this is why i keep people like YOU... in my life.... to make it awesome!!!



Awe shucks!    What can i say I'm just that AWESOME!


----------



## ICit

bbrrrr.... cold start to a sad day.....


last paycheck here..... we will have the "last supper"........


Im going crazy cuz i have nada to do...  

...... and Monday will be a new start...


other than that.........  what a great day!!!

and I think the deal is sealed for an amazing three day weekend at the end of the month!!!


----------



## tercel95

slotpuppy said:


> I had a ghost poop this morning.




If I could have like one ghost poop a week, I think my quality of life would improve dramatically.


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> Slotpuppy is the smartest person I know.


Thanks ICit 


tercel95 said:


> If I could have like one ghost poop a week, I think my quality of life would improve dramatically.



The draw back to ghost poop is not being able to check for by-products like corn.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Thanks ICit
> 
> 
> The draw back to ghost poop is not being able to check for by-products like corn.


----------



## migtig

slotpuppy said:


> Thanks ICit
> 
> 
> The draw back to ghost poop is not being able to check for by-products like corn.



WT...  Freaking weirdos.


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> WT...  Freaking weirdos.



yep.....


----------



## slotpuppy

migtig said:


> WT...  Freaking weirdos.





ICit said:


> yep.....



I embrace my weirdness.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I embrace my weirdness.



so do I


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> so do I


----------



## Kris10




----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


>



I waved this morning, but it was dark so I could not see the other driver, so I dont know if it was you.


----------



## tercel95

slotpuppy said:


> The draw back to ghost poop is not being able to check for by-products like corn.



Hence, once a week. Its a day changer.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I waved this morning, but it was dark so I could not see the other driver, so I dont know if it was you.


 
There weren't any cars leaving the court when I was...it was about 5:50, but it's the thought that counts


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> There weren't any cars leaving the court when I was...it was about 5:50, but it's the thought that counts



Next time, leave at the same time as me and I will wave.


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 93576



Congratz ?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 93576



Congratulations poppa


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 93576



 CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! 


OMG WE NEED TO THROW YOU A FORUM BABY SHOWER!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

Can't wait


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Can't wait



Yeah... I can tell.


----------



## somdfunguy

Lol I'm in line at the DMV


----------



## ICit

OMG.... ....

my boss did the BBQ for the "last supper"..... OMG... best I have ever had!!!  It was so tender and moist... it almost just melted in your mouth...


OMG.... ....
  I will miss it


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> OMG.... ....
> 
> my boss did the BBQ for the "last supper"..... OMG... best I have ever had!!!  It was so tender and moist... it almost just melted in your mouth...
> 
> 
> OMG.... ....
> I will miss it



Where are you going again?


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Where are you going again?



Im moving on....


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> Im moving on....



to where? 




.... oh, and


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> to where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... oh, and



....

I will not say....  so I will not put it out there.

sorry....  only a few people know and need to know.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> to where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... oh, and



She is going to alaska but dont tell the forumites.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> She is going to alaska but dont tell the forumites.





hush.....

well.... I did have a few things lined up in Alaska....  I have two K9 trainers that live out there....  and train K9's for the State Police....

but I dont think i can handle that kinda cold and smow


----------



## withrespect

K.


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> hush.....
> 
> well.... I did have a few things lined up in Alaska....  I have two K9 trainers that live out there....  and train K9's for the State Police....
> 
> but I dont think i can handle that kinda cold and smow



I promise not to tell anyone else. 

On a side note, I saw Jesus today.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> K.



...... sorry


but thats like most people wont put their place of employment right out there.....


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I promise not to tell anyone else.
> 
> On a side note, I saw Jesus today.



OMG..... did you tell him where he was.... cuz I have heard a few people say he is lost.....


and did you tell him we have a new Pope??


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> OMG..... did you tell him where he was.... cuz I have heard a few people say he is lost.....
> and did you tell him we have a new Pope??



I didnt get to talk to him. He and pedro were busy laying mulch in my hood, plus I bet he doesnt speak english.


----------



## Misfit

3,000


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I didnt get to talk to him. He and pedro were busy laying mulch in my hood, plus I bet he doesnt speak english.



could you please get a picture of him.....   I may need a little jesus in my life soon...


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> could you please get a picture of him.....   I may need a little jesus in my life soon...



Here he is.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Hey it's Pi Day.  Where's all the pie?
Does Red Robin serve Pie?


----------



## somdfunguy

Got some pie this morning. Made the ultrasound wonderful!


----------



## LuckyMe143

I had a bowl of lucky charms for breakfast.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> I had a bowl of lucky charms for breakfast.



cuz they are magically delicious!!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

My wife hid the sausage and now I'm starving.


----------



## warneckutz

somdfunguy said:


> My wife hid the sausage and now I'm starving.



...


----------



## FED_UP

I have to bless the man that made the spandex pants for women, luv walking behind a fantastic butt. I am guessing it was ARKRESCUE that was walking in front of me.


----------



## migtig

It wasn't me...I'm wearing pink pjs today.    The giant is not impressed.


----------



## FED_UP

migtig said:


> It wasn't me...I'm wearing pink pjs today.    The giant is not impressed.



I have yet to figure out why people where pajama like clothing in public. I guess too me it makes you look lazy. Not saying your lazy haha, that just the impression I get when I see that. Now if they are nice and tight on a lady I might over look that lazy thought.  What I really can't stand is dudes that wear pants so low there F ing under wear needs to be shown, that just ignorance.


----------



## migtig

FED_UP said:


> I have yet to figure out why people where pajama like clothing in public. I guess too me it makes you look lazy. Not saying your lazy haha, that just the impression I get when I see that. Now if they are nice and tight on a lady I might over look that lazy thought.  What I really can't stand is dudes that wear pants so low there F ing under wear needs to be shown, that just ignorance.



I'm lazy.  I haven't left the house today.


----------



## FED_UP

migtig said:


> I'm lazy.  I haven't left the house today.



Coach potatoe, put the bon bons down, the tights will not appreciate the negative effect.


----------



## migtig

FED_UP said:


> Coach potatoe, put the bon bons down, the tights will not appreciate the negative effect.



#teamfattie does not wear tights.    I think I'll go make bon bons now.  

Peanut Butter Bon-Bons Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## withrespect

Posting just to post


----------



## Bay_Kat

withrespect said:


> Posting just to post



You should check out the "How embarrassing" thread.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Posting just to post



You should check out the IP camera as a webcam thread.


----------



## LuckyMe143

Just in case you didn't know its snowing/snowing.


----------



## somdfunguy

Raining/raining here


----------



## migtig

snowing/smowing here


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> I have yet to figure out why people where pajama like clothing in public. I guess too me it makes you look lazy. Not saying your lazy haha, that just the impression I get when I see that. Now if they are nice and tight on a lady I might over look that lazy thought.  What I really can't stand is dudes that wear pants so low there F ing under wear needs to be shown, that just ignorance.



If it is fashionable to show your underwear covered butt in public, what will the next generation do?  Scary to even wonder about that.  I already see way more than I care to see out in public.  Yeah I know - sure, I'll just stay home LOL


----------



## Kris10

I'm ready for warmer weather :bringonthesun:


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> I have to bless the man that made the spandex pants for women, luv walking behind a fantastic butt. I am guessing it was ARKRESCUE that was walking in front of me.



Exactly where were you when you saw this incredible butt?

AND I personally think way too many people wear spandex when they should have on a girdle and/or bigger clothes.


----------



## ArkRescue

*SMECO Bike Ride*

did everyone sign up for the SMECO bike ride?  FEDUP get registered!  You know you want to spend the day looking at spandex covered butts in front of you .

For those of you not planning to attend, you may want to note the date/time of the event, and the route covered, for your traffic planning purposes that day.


----------



## slotpuppy

3025


----------



## rich70




----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## slotpuppy

Dont you know that wr does not like odd numbers? Please change this to an even number thank you.


----------



## ICit

WELL.... i have started to settle into my new digs.....


and finally had a chance to check in today


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> WELL.... i have started to settle into my new digs.....
> 
> 
> and finally had a chance to check in today



How is the weather in alaska?


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> How is the weather in alaska?



She's freezing her bejeebers off, of course LOL


----------



## somdfunguy

I waved when you arrived but you didn't see me :cry:


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> How is the weather in alaska?



not bad!!


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> Exactly where were you when you saw this incredible butt?
> 
> AND I personally think way too many people wear spandex when they should have on a girdle and/or bigger clothes.



Giant grocery story, california area. What was funny was that she was approaching me latter and turned down some Isle and this guy with a cart was about to pass her isle, for some odd reason he reversed and needed something down that Isle     Yes there are butt stalkers in your grocery Isle ladies.


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> I waved when you arrived but you didn't see me :cry:



sorry... 


it was a blizzard


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> did everyone sign up for the SMECO bike ride?  FEDUP get registered!  You know you want to spend the day looking at spandex covered butts in front of you .
> 
> For those of you not planning to attend, you may want to note the date/time of the event, and the route covered, for your traffic planning purposes that day.



Binoculars ready, what color will you be in?


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> Binoculars ready, what color will you be in?



not much - does this work for ya?


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> not much - does this work for ya?


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> not much - does this work for ya?



I got a feeling you are setting me up for something, don't tell me when she turns around it will be a dude     On the other hand,, nice figure, too much cloth though. Don't you and WR wonder what man fantasized about you both today.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ArkRescue said:


> not much - does this work for ya?



Stop sharing my picture.


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> Stop sharing my picture.



Can I go bike riding with you?


----------



## ArkRescue

LuckyMe143 said:


> Stop sharing my picture.



well then post the one showing your face - they are afraid you may be fugly .....


----------



## LuckyMe143

ArkRescue said:


> well then post the one showing your face - they are afraid you may be fugly .....



Here you go.


----------



## rich70

ArkRescue said:


> well then post the one showing your face - they are afraid you may be fugly .....





I'm still waiting for our road trip! It's only been a year!!!


----------



## ArkRescue

rich70 said:


> I'm still waiting for our road trip! It's only been a year!!!



OMG really?  I am so sorry to say this but I cheated on you.

Let me explain okay?  I was driving to Welcome one day a few weeks ago, traveling on Rt 301 South, when my eyes lit up - I saw the most scrumptious looking place .... Roy Rogers - YES I was SHOCKED to see a Roy Rogers !!!!!  Anyway a week later I went there, alone.  I somehow recalled the roast beef of days past tasting better than it did that day, but it was still quite satisfying .....  Mmmmmm.


----------



## rich70

ArkRescue said:


> OMG really?  I am so sorry to say this but I cheated on you.
> 
> Let me explain okay?  I was driving to Welcome one day a few weeks ago, traveling on Rt 301 South, when my eyes lit up - I saw the most scrumptious looking place .... Roy Rogers - YES I was SHOCKED to see a Roy Rogers !!!!!  Anyway a week later I went there, alone.  I somehow recalled the roast beef of days past tasting better than it did that day, but it was still quite satisfying .....  Mmmmmm.



WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ArkRescue said:


> not much - does this work for ya?




Thanks Arky.  That helped perk up my chitty monday for a little while.
It's gonna be one of those weeks again.  Could def use more ladies like that ridin bikes around here.


----------



## ArkRescue

rich70 said:


> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well see it was like this, I had $20 in my pocket ..... and I passed the thrift store to get to my real love, a Roy Rogers Roast Beef sandwich


----------



## rich70

ArkRescue said:


> Well see it was like this, I had $20 in my pocket ..... and I passed the thrift store to get to my real love, a Roy Rogers Roast Beef sandwich



$20!! That could have bought us both a sammich!!!!

I guess you'll just have to make it up to me....somehow!


----------



## slotpuppy

rich70 said:


> $20!! That could have bought us both a sammich!!!!
> 
> I guess you'll just have to make it up to me....somehow!



Dont listen to him, rich has been to roys without you.


----------



## FED_UP

LuckyMe143 said:


> Here you go.



I will poke holes in the paper bag so you can breath, a body like that I would have to resort too such things, can't pass them curves up.  Please have the bag on before opening the door.   TIA

Is it fair to say that most women where the spandex type pants out in public for attention and show off. They have to know men are looking, because your not hiding much  :shrug:   I saw this girl in a club one night, skin type clothing from the neck down, she might as well have worn nothing, that was proably you. If I was your father I would have whooped you butt


----------



## rich70

slotpuppy said:


> Dont listen to him, rich has been to roys without you.



Shut your face!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

FED_UP said:


> I will poke holes in the paper bag so you can breath, a body like that I would have to resort too such things, can't pass them curves up.  Please have the bag on before opening the door.   TIA
> 
> Is it fair to say that most women where the spandex type pants out in public for attention and show off. They have to know men are looking, because your not hiding much  :shrug:   I saw this girl in a club one night, skin type clothing from the neck down, she might as well have worn nothing, that was proably you. *If I was your father I would have whooped you butt*



However since you aren't her father, does that mean you'd rather  her instead?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> Dont listen to him, rich has been to roys without you.





rich70 said:


> Shut your face!



I need to get my eyes checked. I read that twice as 

"Dont listen to him, rich has used toys without you."


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I need to get my eyes checked. I read that twice as
> 
> "Dont listen to him, rich has used toys without you."



Im sure he has done that too.............


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> Im sure he has done that too.............



He's a super freak, super freak


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> He's a super freak, super freak



No, that was Rick James.


----------



## FED_UP

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> However since you aren't her father, does that mean you'd rather  her instead?



   Exactly what I was thinking, you have been hanging around men too much, please start hanging around more women, your learning too much of how we think


----------



## rich70

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I need to get my eyes checked. I read that twice as
> 
> "Dont listen to him, rich has used toys without you."



Let's not bring up what you and I have done....


----------



## SoMDGirl42

FED_UP said:


> Exactly what I was thinking, you have been hanging around men too much, please start hanging around more women, your learning too much of how we think



good gawd, he IS a man. WTF you been smokin?


----------



## FED_UP

SoMDGirl42 said:


> good gawd, he IS a man. WTF you been smokin?



That is why I always do the pecker check with all females first, including you. If I don't feel a flat, soft, smooth, surface.  Houston we have a problem, no rocket is about to lift off.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> FED_UP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoMD_Fun_Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> However since you aren't her father, does that mean you'd rather  her instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking, you have been hanging around men too much, please start hanging around more women, your learning too much of how we think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good gawd, he IS a man. WTF you been smokin?
Click to expand...


Someone's not reading who's posting comments.  
And whatever FED's been smokin, I DON'T want any if it makes you think a man is a woman.  



FED_UP said:


> That is why I always do the pecker check with all females first, including you. If I don't feel a flat, soft, smooth, surface.  Houston we have a problem, no rocket is about to lift off.



Ya might wanna check the poster's name also.  That's the first hint.  (SoMD_Fun_*Guy*)


----------



## FED_UP

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Someone's not reading who's posting comments.
> And whatever FED's been smokin, I DON'T want any if it makes you think a man is a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya might wanna check the poster's name also.  That's the first hint.  (SoMD_Fun_*Guy*)



No matter what I say this has gone bad, for record  I only mess with FEMALES only.  I have references too. Some could be in this forum.


----------



## slotpuppy

FED_UP said:


> No matter what I say this has gone bad, for record  I only mess with FEMALES only.  I have references too. Some could be in this forum.



Tigg............


----------



## withrespect

DAG NAMMIT!!!!   I just got a summons for jury duty. 

I don't feel qualified to have someone's future based off of my decision. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	



Someone help


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> I don't feel qualified to have someone's future based off of my decision.



Tell the judge this and he will excuse you...


----------



## withrespect

Hank said:


> Tell the judge this and he will excuse you...



 Really?!


----------



## somdfunguy

libby said:


> Today at RR, a lady who was eating with her daughter, evidently 'noticed' a man eating with his two daughters.  As he was leaving she stopped him, told him he dropped something, and passed him a sugar packet with her name and phone number.
> So that there are no hard feelings, I am here to say that that man has six more children and was just having Daddy time with his two littlest girls.  Don't take offense when he doesn't call.  I'm sure you are lovely.
> 
> The Mrs.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> DAG NAMMIT!!!!   I just got a summons for jury duty.
> 
> I don't feel qualified to have someone's future based off of my decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93690
> 
> 
> Someone help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93690



Tell the judge you will do him a favor if he excuses you.


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> Tell the judge you will do him a favor if he excuses you.



a favor?


----------



## LuckyMe143

I'm making cabbage today since I didn't have any Sunday


----------



## rich70

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm making cabbage today since I didn't have any Sunday



I had it on Sunday.....and everybody has been paying the price since


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> a favor?



I am on jury duty this week. First 2 days I didnt have to report to the court house, I will probabally go tomorrow.


----------



## withrespect

If my maiden name is on the jury duty summons, do I still have to report?


----------



## ICit

i cant do chit at work.....  nothing works.... and they never installed all the programs i need.... 

but Im glad I now have a  IT guy....  he is easy on the eyes!!!


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> i cant do chit at work.....  nothing works.... and they never installed all the programs i need....
> 
> but Im glad I now have a  IT guy....  he is easy on the eyes!!!



Is it Warnutz?


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Is it Warnutz?



close.....  just not as built as him....


----------



## Kris10




----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> If my maiden name is on the jury duty summons, do I still have to report?


Yes you do.


ICit said:


> i cant do chit at work.....  nothing works.... and they never installed all the programs i need....
> 
> but Im glad I now have a  IT guy....  he is easy on the eyes!!!



I dont work in IT.


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


>


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


>


 
Gah I'm in such a good mood I feel like I'm going to BURST!


----------



## RareBreed

Husband --><-- Me



I love that my husband gets mad at *me* because he didn't put the new insurance cards in his wallet.


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Gah I'm in such a good mood I feel like I'm going to BURST!



We are not going to have another rainbow and glittler day in this tread or I am leaving.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> We are not going to have another rainbow and glittler day in this tread or I am leaving.


 
No need to leave. I'm not ####ting rainbows or glitter, I'm just happy. Is that allowed?


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> No need to leave. I'm not ####ting rainbows or glitter, I'm just happy. Is that allowed?



Depends.........if you were driving the silver car that was riding my ass through the neighborhood saturday, then no.


----------



## withrespect

I'm very hungry.


----------



## Baja28

withrespect said:


> I'm very hungry.


Well eat fool.


----------



## slotpuppy

Baja28 said:


> Well eat *fool*.



Why would she eat a fool?


----------



## withrespect

Baja28 said:


> Well eat fool.



1.)  This is my 8000th post 

2.)  I don't want to drive to go get food. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	


	

		
			
		

		
	
.......  I'll just starve.


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> Gah I'm in such a good mood I feel like I'm going to BURST!



so am i!!!!!!



Kris10 said:


> No need to leave. I'm not ####ting rainbows or glitter, I'm just happy. Is that allowed?



and I always puff glitter and piss rainbows.... 

 and according to some..  being happy is NOT allowed and then they try to bring you down to their level


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> a favor?



HINT     Most of the time when a woman is xtra nice to a man they get what they want, I am sure you know this.



LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm making cabbage today since I didn't have any Sunday



I like cabbage especially fried. Invite me over if your frying it.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> HINT     Most of the time when a woman is xtra nice to a man they get what they want, *I am sure you know this.*
> 
> 
> I like cabbage especially fried. Invite me over if your frying it.



Are you calling me a hooker?


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> so am i!!!!!!
> and I always puff glitter and piss rainbows....
> 
> and according to some..  being happy is NOT allowed and then they try to bring you down to their level



If you are refering to me, then I am going to have to put you on iggy again.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Depends.........if you were driving the silver car that was riding my ass through the neighborhood saturday, then no.


 
 What time? Hehe

I left for lunch with my Mom and Nana around 11:30, came home and left again around 1:30 but I don't remember riding anyone's ass...I think I'm safe 



ICit said:


> so am i!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> and I always puff glitter and piss rainbows....
> 
> and according to some.. being happy is NOT allowed and then they try to bring you down to their level


 
That will NOT happen


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> If you are refering to me, then I am going to have to put you on iggy again.



no way.....


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> Are you calling me a hooker?



No, a hooker gets paid. Your just simply doing what women have been doing for centuries, using there assets to get what they want.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> No, a hooker gets paid. Your just simply doing what women have been doing for centuries, using there *ass*ets to get what they want.



I see what you did there...


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> What time? Hehe
> 
> I left for lunch with my Mom and Nana around 11:30, came home and left again around 1:30 but I don't remember riding anyone's ass...I think I'm safe
> 
> 
> That will NOT happen


Then it was not you. A younger lady driving a silver car(same make as you own) was on my ass, then turned down your street. It was after 6 pm.


ICit said:


> no way.....



 good, cause I might have to gag you.............


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> good, cause I might have to gag you.............





whatcha gonna gag me with????  I would like to know... so i know to be excited...or let down...


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Then it was not you. A younger lady driving a silver car(same make as you own) was on my ass, then turned down your street. It was after 6 pm.


 
Whew, we left for VA around 5...definitely not me. How ironic though?


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> I see what you did there...



You can probably get away with just showing some extra cleavage instead of using your AZZ. Cleavage sort of reminds us of the


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> whatcha gonna gag me with????  I would like to know... so i know to be excited...or let down...



I was thinking


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> i cant do chit at work.....  nothing works.... and they never installed all the programs i need....
> 
> but Im glad I now have a  IT guy....  he is easy on the eyes!!!



For some reason, the crystal ball tells me that you will consistently have IT issues and need to call in the IT guy.

*Monday* *- ICit to IT guy:* "Oh, that's a DVD drive and not a cup holder?  thanx for coming over to help me out."

*Tuesday* *- ICit to IT guy:*  "Oh, so the power cord was lose? Nice job plugging it in for me.  Thanx for coming over to help me."

*Wednesday* *- ICit to IT guy:*  "Oh, so the screen resolution needs to be tweaked by playing with my display buttons, thanx for coming over to help."

*Thursday* *- ICit to IT guy:*  "Oh Oh, you're so good at clicking my mouse button to get things started, thanx for coming over."

*Friday* *- ICit to IT guy:* "Oh Oh Oh, I love the way you install your hard drive in my box.  Thanx for coming."


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I was thinking


----------



## ICit

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> For some reason, the crystal ball tells me that you will consistently have IT issues and need to call in the IT guy.
> 
> *Monday* *- ICit to IT guy:* "Oh, that's a DVD drive and not a cup holder?  thanx for coming over to help me out."
> 
> *Tuesday* *- ICit to IT guy:*  "Oh, so the power cord was lose? Nice job plugging it in for me.  Thanx for coming over to help me."
> 
> *Wednesday* *- ICit to IT guy:*  "Oh, so the screen resolution needs to be tweaked by playing with my display buttons, thanx for coming over to help."
> 
> *Thursday* *- ICit to IT guy:*  "Oh Oh, you're so good at clicking my mouse button to get things started, thanx for coming over."
> 
> *Friday* *- ICit to IT guy:* "Oh Oh Oh, I love the way you install your hard drive in my box.  Thanx for coming."





and fyi... the dvd drive is vertical now....


and the other IT guy is  also.... OMG..... and he has a bald head...  ...  I love my new IT guys!!!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> and fyi... the dvd drive is vertical now....
> 
> and the other IT guy is  also.... OMG..... and he has a bald head...  ...  I love my new IT guys!!!!!!



So have they both installed their hard drive in your box?


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> So have they both installed their hard drive in your box?


----------



## Kris10

Dearest SlutPuppy,
I didn't know it was your birfday!!



- Kris10


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Dearest SlutPuppy,
> I didn't know it was your birfday!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Kris10



You can leave my present on the front porch.


----------



## FED_UP

I think these were the ones I saw the lady in Giant wearing  "Lululemon Athletica will be hurt by a large recall of black yoga pants that were unintentionally see-through."


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> You can leave my present on the front porch.


----------



## ICit

my boredom has been replaced with music by Slipknot....


OOOHHH thank god!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> my boredom has been replaced with music by Slipknot....
> 
> 
> OOOHHH thank god!!!!



Slipknot.........really???..............I would have hoped you had better taste in music.


----------



## frequentflier

ICit said:


> my boredom has been replaced with music by Slipknot....
> 
> 
> OOOHHH thank god!!!!



Bored? How could you be bored with everything you have going on?!


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> my boredom has been replaced with music by Slipknot....
> 
> 
> OOOHHH thank god!!!!


 
Funny, my boredom's leading to youtube music...The Killers, Tom Petty, The Lumineers, Foster The People and now *Outkast Spottieottiedopaliscious* is on right ((damn damn damn damnnn))

Country's been playing all morning, I needed a change


----------



## ICit

frequentflier said:


> Bored? How could you be bored with everything you have going on?!



cuz all i get to do right now is look at the  IT guys....


and I have not been given work yet


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> Funny, my boredom's leading to youtube music...The Killers, Tom Petty, The Lumineers, Foster The People and now *Outkast Spottieottiedopaliscious* is on right ((damn damn damn damnnn))
> 
> Country's been playing all morning, I needed a change



  youtube here.... blocked


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> youtube here.... blocked


 
The IT guy (not hot by the way ) was working on the server recently and I think he forgot to re-block youtube...oops!


----------



## frequentflier

Kris10 said:


> Funny, my boredom's leading to youtube music...The Killers, Tom Petty, The Lumineers, Foster The People and now *Outkast Spottieottiedopaliscious* is on right ((damn damn damn damnnn))
> 
> Country's been playing all morning, I needed a change



I must be getting old- Tom Petty is the only one I have heard of!


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> The IT guy (not hot by the way ) was working on the server recently and I think he forgot to re-block youtube...oops!



sorry...

I have two  IT guys....


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> sorry...
> 
> I have two  IT guys....


 
Whatever, I'm jammin out to Lisa Loeb now and I'm pretty sure Sinead O'Connor's next 




I'm all over the place with my tunes


----------



## Kris10

Chris Isaak, Wicked Game


----------



## Kris10

a-ha, Take On Me


OMG this is getting good!


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> a-ha, Take On Me
> 
> 
> OMG this is getting good!



I feel like wr right now, no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> I feel like wr right now, no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


>



 just tell me to sit in the corner and look pretty.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I feel like wr right now, no idea what you are talking about.


 
You don't know that song?


Right now it's 'Don't Fear The Reaper by Blue Oyster Cult'

You've celebrated 26 20 times, I know you know that one


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I feel like wr right now, no idea what you are talking about.



group... and the song...



rock to the early 80's!!!!!!!

... i know the song!!!


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> You don't know that song?
> 
> 
> Right now it's 'Don't Fear The Reaper by Blue Oyster Cult'
> 
> You've celebrated 26 20 times, I know you know that one


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> You don't know that song?
> 
> 
> Right now it's 'Don't Fear The Reaper by Blue Oyster Cult'
> 
> You've celebrated 26 20 times, I know you know that one



Dont fear the reaper was good, but godzilla kicks ass.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> whatcha gonna gag me with????  I would like to know... so i know to be excited...or let down...





ICit said:


> cuz all i get to do right now is look at the  IT guys....
> 
> and I have not been given work yet



Hey, I'll give ya somethin to work/gag on...


----------



## warneckutz

slotpuppy said:


> Slipknot.........really???..............I would have hoped you had better taste in music.




Slipknot was awesome...


withrespect said:


> Are you calling me a hooker?



Noooooooooooooooo... 




ICit said:


> i cant do chit at work.....  nothing works.... and they never installed all the programs i need....
> 
> but Im glad I now have a  IT guy....  he is easy on the eyes!!!



Like they exist...



withrespect said:


> Is it Warnutz?







ICit said:


> close.....  just not as built as him....


----------



## Bann

ICit said:


> i cant do chit at work.....  nothing works.... and they never installed all the programs i need....
> 
> but Im glad* I now have a  IT guy....  he is easy on the eyes!!!*


----------



## ICit

...........

what a crazy arse AM already.......   

but It will still be a great day..... hoping for more IT issues...



(and yes WAR..... the only 2  IT guys are here...)


----------



## Bann

ICit said:


> ...........
> 
> what a crazy arse AM already.......
> 
> but It will still be a great day..... hoping for more IT issues...
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes WAR..... the only 2  IT guys are here...)



You need to come out with us Friday - I want to hear about your new job!


----------



## ICit

Bann said:


> You need to come out with us Friday - I want to hear about your new job!




not sure if I will get down the road in time.

and all you want to hear about is my new hot IT guys!!!!!!


----------



## Bann

ICit said:


> not sure if I will get down the road in time.
> 
> and *all you want to hear about is my new hot IT guys*!!!!!!





Did you forget?  I have my own hot, IT Guy.


----------



## ICit

Bann said:


> Did you forget?  I have my own hot, IT Guy.





but thats fine.... one still likes to listen about other hot IT guys....


----------



## Bann

ICit said:


> but thats fine.... one still likes to listen about other hot guys....



Why yes,  yes we do!


----------



## withrespect

My root canal is in an hour!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	


	

		
			
		

		
	
 OMG OMG OMG 
	

		
			
		

		
	





SOMEBODY COME WITH ME AND HOLD MY HAND


----------



## Kris10

Good Morning!!!

Baby J slept for NINE HOURS straight last night (8-5)....this Momma's well rested 







Sorry WR, I'll be with you...in spirit


----------



## Bann

withrespect said:


> My root canal is in an hour!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93725
> 
> 
> 
> SOMEBODY COME WITH ME AND HOLD MY HAND


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> My root canal is in an hour!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93725
> 
> 
> 
> SOMEBODY COME WITH ME AND HOLD MY HAND



I hope you listen to my advice and listen to some music, it make the time go by much quicker.


----------



## somdfunguy

based on my research you have a very good chance of being fine.  im sure the best oral surgeons have decided to setup shop in the lovely SOMD

Root Canal Horror Story :Out Loud

Root Canal - Stories About Root Canal Experiences

Patient Comments: Root Canal - Describe Your Experience - Viewers Share Their Medical Experiences on MedicineNet


----------



## FED_UP

ICit said:


> but thats fine.... one still likes to listen about other hot IT guys....



How come I never get a hot IT girl?


----------



## migtig

withrespect said:


> My root canal is in an hour!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93725
> 
> 
> 
> SOMEBODY COME WITH ME AND HOLD MY HAND


  WR should be at her dentist's office by now.  



somdfunguy said:


> based on my research you have a very good chance of being fine.  im sure the best oral surgeons have decided to setup shop in the lovely SOMD


----------



## somdfunguy

Best of luck Wide Receiver.


----------



## LuckyMe143

FED_UP said:


> How come I never get a hot IT girl?



Because I'm busy...


----------



## rich70

LuckyMe143 said:


> Because I'm busy...



Umm.... I need some help with my computer


----------



## FED_UP

LuckyMe143 said:


> Because I'm busy...



I was wondering if you could take my HARD drive home and work it over night, problem with overload.


----------



## FED_UP

FED_UP said:


> I was wondering if you could take my HARD drive home and work it over night, problem with overload.



Where is the hot LUCKYME IT girl I asked for 2 hours ago, dam women think they are to beautiful to work.


----------



## slotpuppy

FED_UP said:


> Where is the hot LUCKYME IT girl I asked for 2 hours ago, dam women think they are to beautiful to work.



Your request was forwarded to lance, he/she will be with you in a few minutes.


----------



## FED_UP

slotpuppy said:


> Your request was forwarded to lance, he/she will be with you in a few minutes.



With that information my hard drive is working fine now, request cancelled. LUCKYME is probably doing something her mother told her not to do.


----------



## ICit

just found out we have an internal food store here at work  ....  wow and a personal card to pay with... kinda like a gift card... 

omg.... this is toooo cool!!!  (kinda expensive.. but cool)


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> just found out we have an internal food store here at work  ....  wow and a personal card to pay with... kinda like a gift card...
> 
> omg.... this is toooo cool!!!  (kinda expensive.. but cool)



If I knew you would get this excited over food, I would have bought you something at the M&G.


----------



## somdfunguy

ICit said:


> just found out we have an internal food store here at work  ....  wow and a personal card to pay with... kinda like a gift card...
> 
> omg.... this is toooo cool!!!  (kinda expensive.. but cool)



came in handy yesterday when my work pantry was empty.  i bought a smoothie, string cheese, and a muffin.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> If I knew you would get this excited over food, I would have bought you something at the M&G.



i will show you excited next time... how is that????


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> i will show you excited next time... how is that????



Unless someone has a runny nose, then you wont show.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Unless someone has a runny nose, then you wont show.





or i dont make it home in time... and its a long drive...



.......  where is :wr:.....


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> or i dont make it home in time... and its a long drive...
> 
> 
> 
> .......  where is :wr:.....



 I am here... I am still alive... My jaw is bruised though... wtf


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I am here... I am still alive... My jaw is bruised though... wtf



Glad you made it through okay.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I am here... I am still alive... My jaw is bruised though... wtf






it will be ok


----------



## migtig

withrespect said:


> I am here... I am still alive... My jaw is bruised though... wtf


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> I am here... I am still alive... My jaw is bruised though... wtf



wait a few weeks then take a pregnancy test


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> wait a few weeks then take a pregnancy test


----------



## somdfunguy

check out my new plates

View attachment 93768


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> check out my new plates
> 
> View attachment 93768



  I have "Don't Tread On Me" tattooed on my ribs.


----------



## ArkRescue

Waaaaaa I think I have the flu ........ I need my Mommy ......

headache, muscle aches, upset stomach, fever  .........  and no one here to take care of me Waaaaaaa.

No Fed - no cracks about your "thermometer" to check my fever .....


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I have "Don't Tread On Me" tattooed on my ribs.



And "insert here" On her inner thigh.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> And "insert here" On her inner thigh.



"_Shameless_" on my outer thigh.


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> Waaaaaa I think I have the flu ........ I need my Mommy ......
> 
> headache, muscle aches, upset stomach, fever  .........  and no one here to take care of me Waaaaaaa.
> 
> No Fed - no cracks about your "thermometer" to check my fever .....



  I hope you feel better, lady.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> "_Shameless_" on my outer thigh.



And "exit only" on your butt?


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> And "exit only" on your butt?



I have no tattoos on my butt...


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> I hope you feel better, lady.



Thank you, I usually don't get sick.  If I feel something coming on I rest and it usually goes away.  I rested Tuesday and it didn't go away so went to work Wednesday and by late afternoon I could tell I had a fever Waaaa.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I have no tattoos on my butt...



Prove it.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> I am here... I am still alive... My jaw is bruised though... wtf


 




withrespect said:


> I have "Don't Tread On Me" tattooed on my ribs.


 
Rib tattoos HURT!!



ArkRescue said:


> Waaaaaa I think I have the flu ........ I need my Mommy ......
> 
> headache, muscle aches, upset stomach, fever ......... and no one here to take care of me Waaaaaaa.
> 
> No Fed - no cracks about your "thermometer" to check my fever .....


 
Awww I hope you find enough energy to get some chicken noodle soup, then time to get some rest


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Prove it.



No.


----------



## rich70

ArkRescue said:


> Waaaaaa I think I have the flu ........ I need my Mommy ......
> 
> headache, muscle aches, upset stomach, fever  .........  and no one here to take care of me Waaaaaaa.
> 
> No Fed - no cracks about your "thermometer" to check my fever .....



Awww....

I'll come take care of you!


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> No.



He could just ask the Oral Surgeon


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> He could just ask the Oral Surgeon



I though the surgeon brusied her mouth with his tool, not her butt.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> He could just ask the Oral Surgeon





slotpuppy said:


> I though the surgeon brusied her mouth with his tool, not her butt.



  What the #### are y'all talking about?


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> What the #### are y'all talking about?



Didnt your oral surgeon put his tool in your mouth?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

One of my taste buds on the roof of my mouth is sore 

it hurt when I ate my bagel :

My sympathy pain for :WR:


----------



## rich70

SoMDGirl42 said:


> One of my taste buds on the roof of my mouth is sore
> 
> it hurt when I ate my bagel :
> 
> My sympathy pain for :WR:



I saw your boytoy/my son Tuesday night.


----------



## FED_UP

I put a hidden camera under SOCKGIRLS desk at work, she is not wearing any guess what.


----------



## slotpuppy

FED_UP said:


> I put a hidden camera under SOCKGIRLS desk at work, she is not wearing any guess what.



Maxi pads?


----------



## mamaof1

ArkRescue said:


> Waaaaaa I think I have the flu ........ I need my Mommy ......
> 
> headache, muscle aches, upset stomach, fever  .........  and no one here to take care of me Waaaaaaa.
> 
> No Fed - no cracks about your "thermometer" to check my fever .....



Oh no!! Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## withrespect

Yesterday I must have bitten my tongue while I was numb because my tongue hurts like a mother####er.   This day just keeps getting better and better. :eeyore:


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Yesterday I must have bitten my tongue while I was numb because my tongue hurts like a mother####er.   This day just keeps getting better and better. :eeyore:



or the oral surgeon was pulling too hard on it


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> or the oral surgeon was pulling too hard on it



 Knock it off with your stuff


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Knock it off with your stuff



I think you meant your stuff


----------



## RareBreed

Leaving work at noon today!!


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> Leaving work at noon today!!



Some of us have to work till 2 today.


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


> Some of us have to work till 2 today.



My normal quitting time is 1:30pm so it's not that much of an early day for me.


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> My normal quitting time is 1:30pm so it's not that much of an early day for me.



You get off early and its not a big deal? Do you know that there are some unemployed people that never get off early?


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> You get off early and its not a big deal? Do you know that there are some unemployed people that never get off early?



Some people never get off at all.


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


> You get off early and its not a big deal? Do you know that there are some unemployed people that never get off early?



Getting off early because you *have* to is not as enjoyable as getting off  because you *want* to.


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> Getting off early because you *have* to is not as enjoyable as getting off  because you *want* to.



 Dont get snippy, this is a rainbow and sparkles tread, not a snippy tread. Dont make come spank you.


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


> Dont get snippy, this is a rainbow and sparkles tread, not a snippy tread. Dont make come spank you.


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


>


----------



## Kris10




----------



## ICit

Aahhhh
Another wonderful day!!!!!   
Cant wait till next weekend...... it will be the best weekend eva!!!!


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


>



*spank*


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


>





ICit said:


> Aahhhh
> Another wonderful day!!!!!
> Cant wait till next weekend...... it will be the best weekend eva!!!!





RareBreed said:


> *spank*


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


>


 
How goes it?


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


>





Wow..... thats a close to an orgy as u may ever get


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> Wow..... thats a close to an orgy as u may ever get


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> How goes it?


Well there were somethings but they were okay. Then there were some problems but they were not problems, and some stuff happened but I didnt care, so I guess its okay. 


ICit said:


> Wow..... thats a close to an orgy as u may ever get



Does two hands count as an orgy?


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> Some people never get off at all.



You poor girl!!


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Well there were somethings but they were okay. Then there were some problems but they were not problems, and some stuff happened but I didnt care, so I guess its okay.


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


>



You were not there to see me wave to you this morning.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> You were not there to see me wave to you this morning.


 
You weren't there to see me wave FIRST!


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> You weren't there to see me wave FIRST!



What time did you leave?


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> What time did you leave?


 
Early 


Hehe.....we left at 6:15, you?


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Early
> 
> 
> Hehe.....we left at 6:15, you?



I left at 5:30, so I waved first.


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> You poor girl!!



I have no problems.


----------



## RareBreed

2 more hours until my weekend starts.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> I have no problems.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I left at 5:30, so I waved first.


 
Dammit 

Do you guys have a burgundy car?


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Dammit
> 
> Do you guys have a burgundy car?



The wife does, you stalking me now?


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> The wife does, you stalking me now?


 
Yeah :stalker:

I can see a gray house when I turn down my court and I saw a lady getting out of a burgundy car in what I thought was your driveway. Anywayyyyy your house is the house with all the lights!


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Yeah :stalker:
> 
> I can see a gray house when I turn down my court and I saw a lady getting out of a burgundy car in what I thought was your driveway. Anywayyyyy your house is the house with all the lights!



AHHHH STALKER!!!!!!!!!   




Did you peek in my windows too?


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> AHHHH STALKER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you peek in my windows too?


 
I didn't drive d.....Oh nevermind!


----------



## somdfunguy

View attachment 93828


----------



## vraiblonde

This thread has taken on new meaning for me.


----------



## somdfunguy

vraiblonde said:


> This thread has taken on new meaning for me.



did you SP someone special tonight


----------



## vraiblonde

somdfunguy said:


> did you SP someone special tonight



We all did!  

From this thread, and the comments of a particular participant *ahem*, one might get the impression that Libby is some dowdy little hausfrau and her hubby a domineering dick.  This could not be any further from the truth, so wipe that image of Duggars right out of your head.

I can tell you right now that Mr. Libby is not going to be threatened by the likes of Italian Scallion, and the Jennifers of the world will not be making Libby feel insecure any time soon.


----------



## ArkRescue

Not the flu .... but still been miserable. To top it all off I get an email telling me to participate in a tele-con this past Friday and the topic was a corporate reorganization.  The last thing I need after 24 years of contracting service to the same agency is to be laid off.  It's been a stressful life year to year doing contract work. I really like the work I do, but I think they are having to cut back on services to the client after several budget cuts the past 2 years.  It's obvious there are more jobs on the line and I may end up being one of the unemployed.


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> Not the flu .... but still been miserable. To top it all off I get an email telling me to participate in a tele-con this past Friday and the topic was a corporate reorganization.  The last thing I need after 24 years of contracting service to the same agency is to be laid off.  It's been a stressful life year to year doing contract work. I really like the work I do, but I think they are having to cut back on services to the client after several budget cuts the past 2 years.  It's obvious there are more jobs on the line and I may end up being one of the unemployed.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> The wife does, you stalking me now?





OMG.... I love your wife!!!  She is a riot!!!


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


>



If Spring would show up I would feel better ....

come on SPRING ... SPRING .... SPRING !!!!!


----------



## FED_UP

New restaurant popping up where old subway use to be in San Soucci, I think the name said Caribbean.


----------



## somdfunguy

FED_UP said:


> New restaurant popping up where old subway use to be in San Soucci, I think the name said Caribbean.



gone before Thanksgiving


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> If Spring would show up I would feel better ....
> 
> come on SPRING ... SPRING .... SPRING !!!!!



Spring is here, full bloomed flowers in a lot of yards. The Pussy Willows will be out soon too. How did a flower get that name?  :shrug: maybe they meant to use ing instead of ows.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.



you do have a way dont cha


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> you do have a way dont cha



sorry


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> sorry



rejected


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> rejected



ok.


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> OMG.... I love your wife!!!  She is a riot!!!



I love my wife too, but I use other words to describe her some days.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I love my wife too, but I use other words to describe her some days.





she is nice!!!!


----------



## pelers

FED_UP said:


> Spring is here, full bloomed flowers in a lot of yards. The Pussy Willows will be out soon too. How did a flower get that name?  :shrug: maybe they meant to use ing instead of ows.



I have some seriously confused hyacinths.


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> she is nice!!!!



Well she is the nicest wife I have.


----------



## LuckyMe143

I'm starving! 14 mins until I get my lunch break. Grrrr


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm starving! 14 mins until I get my lunch break. Grrrr



u shouldnt be on the computer.... get back to work


----------



## TPD

Is this the lunch thread? Or supper? Or dinner?


----------



## ICit

TPD said:


> Is this the lunch thread? Or supper? Or dinner?



all of them


----------



## slotpuppy

TPD said:


> Is this the lunch thread? Or supper? Or dinner?



Its the any and all topics covered tread.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> u shouldnt be on the computer.... get back to work



Do that again.... I like it.


----------



## ICit

........ my boss wants me to take notes during this meeting.... ....  I dont do notes.... ....

hell i have a hard time even paying attention during the meetings... ...


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Do that again.... I like it.



come hold me..... and teach me to take note....


Im not an effing secretary.... .....


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> ........ my boss wants me to take notes during this meeting.... ....  I dont do notes.... ....
> 
> hell i have a hard time even paying attention during the meetings... ...



Don't you hate that?   It's especially hard to take minutes when you are new to a program and don't know what anyone is talking about yet.   Good luck.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> come hold me..... and teach me to take note....
> 
> 
> Im not an effing secretary.... .....



OK will . :hug:


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> ........ my boss wants me to take notes during this meeting.... .... I dont do notes.... ....
> 
> hell i have a hard time even paying attention during the meetings... ...


 
Can you record it (maybe on your phone) and take notes from that?


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Don't you hate that?   It's especially hard to take minutes when you are new to a program and don't know what anyone is talking about yet.   Good luck.



I know..... EFF ME.......


what am i going to do.....   I told him could he kick me under the table to clue me into when i need to start jottin down some chit!!!!!   


eff this!!!!   I wont write crap down... and just tell him i didnt hear anything that sounded THAT important ... or anything I dont think people could have remembered...

but i will draw him some pics


chit.... i dont even know what room this is at... and this place it effing BIG... and it has many meeting rooms....


----------



## LuckyMe143

Ahhhhhhh I just burped and now I have massive heart burn.  I don't have meds with me. Stupid acid reflux and ulcer.


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> I know..... EFF ME.......
> 
> 
> what am i going to do.....   I told him could he kick me under the table to clue me into when i need to start jottin down some chit!!!!!
> 
> 
> eff this!!!!   I wont write crap down... and just tell him i didnt hear anything that sounded THAT important ... or anything I dont think people could have remembered...
> 
> but i will draw him some pics
> 
> 
> chit.... i dont even know what room this is at... and this place it effing BIG... and it has many meeting rooms....



Tell him that this is your first attempt and because you are new to the job, you are unaware of what is significant vs. what is insignificant.


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> Can you record it (maybe on your phone) and take notes from that?



cant i just give him the recording....  ....

tell him it all was important


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Tell him that this is your first attempt and because you are new to the job, you are unaware of what is significant vs. what is insignificant.


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> cant i just give him the recording.... ....
> 
> tell him it all was important


 
I don't see why not. Try it, let me know how it works out


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> I don't see why not. Try it, let me know how it works out



crap....  im 7 mins away from death.......


chit... im already sweating......  EFF my life....


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> crap....  im 7 mins away from death.......
> 
> 
> chit... im already sweating......  EFF my life....



Hey I left the county today. Second day in a row...lol


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> cant i just give him the recording....  ....
> 
> tell him it all was important



and how you thought it would a waste of company resources (saves money) to have some one take notes when all they have to do is listen to the meeting on the tape?  yeah !


----------



## ICit

yep.... went like i thought....


I have one note..... .....  


someone has to send a memo....  (i didnt write down from who .. and to who )


   welcome to ICit note takin skillZ!!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> yep.... went like i thought....
> 
> 
> I have one note..... .....
> 
> 
> someone has to send a memo....  (i didnt write down from who .. and to who )
> 
> 
> welcome to ICit note takin skillZ!!!!


 


Someone busted ass in the room and no it was not me!


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> yep.... went like i thought....
> 
> 
> I have one note..... .....
> 
> 
> *someone has to send a memo....  (i didnt write down from who .. and to who )*
> 
> welcome to ICit note takin skillZ!!!!


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Someone busted ass in the room and no it was not me!





withrespect said:


>



ssuuuuurrrrree it wasnt.....




and i handed it to him and said...  this is what i got out of the meeting... hope spelling didnt count....


----------



## withrespect




----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


>





great day!!!!    one more day... and then an AMAZING weekend planned .....  oohhh its gonna be the best easter ever!!!



... life is great!!!!!


----------



## withrespect

I just got an awesome email from my boss  

I wanted you to know that you have done a really good job helping me to organize the multiple data-calls, weekly-inputs, travel-tracker and after-action reports, etc etc that seem to take up so much of my time.  Since I have started passing responsibilities your way I have noticed an increase in our IPT's overall efficiency, and standardization of processes - and now I have more time to go snowboarding (just kidding).  I know that I can count on you to get the job done and it is because of your professionalism, accountability, and attention-to-detail (military-speak) that I think you are capable of doing a lot more.  My guess is that you have probably noticed this as I continue to recommend that you be given additional assignments/tasks/jobs.  So your reward for all your hard work is more hard work as I have recommended that you replace our security coordinator when he departs.   With all that said I need you to tell me if at any time it gets to be too much.  Thanks. 


  Warm fuzzies


----------



## RareBreed

My mom has offically lost her mind. I emailed her a picture of my youngest (almost 9) and she asked what stadium he was playing basketball in and why the kids on the bench looked so much older than him. The picture was his individual picture for his basketball team and the stadium/team bench was a back-drop, probably from a NBA game.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I just got an awesome email from my boss
> 
> I wanted you to know that you have done a really good job helping me to organize the multiple data-calls, weekly-inputs, travel-tracker and after-action reports, etc etc that seem to take up so much of my time.  Since I have started passing responsibilities your way I have noticed an increase in our IPT's overall efficiency, and standardization of processes - and now I have more time to go snowboarding (just kidding).  I know that I can count on you to get the job done and it is because of your professionalism, accountability, and attention-to-detail (military-speak) that I think you are capable of doing a lot more.  My guess is that you have probably noticed this as I continue to recommend that you be given additional assignments/tasks/jobs.  So your reward for all your hard work is more hard work as I have recommended that you replace our security coordinator when he departs.   With all that said I need you to tell me if at any time it gets to be too much.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> Warm fuzzies






see... wonderful day.....


----------



## slotpuppy

I feel like I did not get any sleep last night.  I am not going to be on my game today.


----------



## LuckyMe143

I scared my hubby and he ran into the door then fell in the bathroom. Its been a great morning!


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> I scared my hubby and he ran into the door then fell in the bathroom. Its been a great morning!



why is he always falling????  in the bathroom????


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> why is he always falling????  in the bathroom????



The floor is slippery. It seems to happen a lot after I get out of the shower.


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> The floor is slippery. It seems to happen a lot after I get out of the shower.



Slippery when wet.


----------



## FED_UP

I am tired of going too work too work.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> I am tired of going too work too work.



  Neither one of the "too" needed the second 'o'...

"I am tired of going to work to work." YW


----------



## ICit

now he wants me to write up the "minutes" to the meeting.... I effing laughed at him...


ah it will only take "second".... i have one line....  and yet again... this is why im not an effing secretary... oh and my personality didnt permit it as well...


he must have thought i was kidding yesterday....


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> now he wants me to write up the "minutes" to the meeting.... I effing laughed at him...
> 
> 
> ah it will only take "second".... i have one line....  and yet again... this is why im not an effing secretary... oh and my personality didnt permit it as well...
> 
> 
> he must have thought i was kidding yesterday....



 Draw a clock with the time the meeting ended and hand it to him.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Draw a clock with the time the meeting ended and hand it to him.



he said .. you know what time it ended....  I said no....

and then followed it by.. did we need that??  and why does it matter????


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> he said .. you know what time it ended....  I said no....
> 
> and then followed it by.. did we need that??  and why does it matter????



  I would do it for you if I could.  I find it easier to bring your computer into the meeting.  I type a lot faster than I can write... Good luck.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I would do it for you if I could.  I find it easier to bring your computer into the meeting.  I type a lot faster than I can write... Good luck.



point is .... this effing BS is NOT IN MY SCOPE OF WORK.....  AT ALL!!!!!

Get one of those bitches that just sit and "TRY" to look pretty to do this....


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> Neither one of the "too" needed the second 'o'...
> 
> "I am tired of going to work to work." YW



Your right, darn you, working tooooo hard does this tooooo you.


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> Your right, darn you, working tooooo hard does this tooooo you.


----------



## withrespect

* Here comes Peter Cottontail   Hoppin' down the bunny trail   Hippity Hoppity Easter's on its wayyyy    *


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> * Here comes Peter Cottontail   Hoppin' down the bunny trail   Hippity Hoppity Easter's on its wayyyy    *



....


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


>



Whacking my head is not going to help, but  if you could whack my HEAD that would help relieve stress.


----------



## FED_UP

ICit said:


> ....



I thought I ran him over by accident last summer.


----------



## ICit

FED_UP said:


> I thought I ran him over by accident last summer.





thats ok... they multiply so fast that his offspring will carry it on....


----------



## somdfunguy

FED_UP said:


> I thought I ran him over by accident last summer.



I had him for linner on Sunday


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> thats ok... they multiply so fast that his offspring will carry it on....



They are like socki?


----------



## withrespect

I'm making breakfast for dinner


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I'm making breakfast for dinner



If you make steak and eggs, is that a dinner because of the steak or is it breakfast because of the eggs?


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> If you make steak and eggs, is that a dinner because of the steak or is it breakfast because of the eggs?



I don't like steak.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> I don't like steak.



Are you nuts!?!


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> I'm making breakfast for dinner



Let me know when the scrapple is done.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> If you make steak and eggs, is that a dinner because of the steak or is it breakfast because of the eggs?



Yes


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> I'm making breakfast for dinner



So your basically having Brinner?


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> So *your* basically having Brinner?



****you're*


----------



## RareBreed

Last day of work until April 8th!!


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> ****you're*



Thanks for another spelling lesson, this is becoming routeen.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> Thanks for another spelling lesson, this is becoming routeen.



smartass


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> Last day of work until April 8th!!



Wish I was off work. They are getting ready to do demolition and construction in my area at work. Its going to be fun for the next month or two.


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


> Wish I was off work. They are getting ready to do demolition and construction in my area at work. Its going to be fun for the next month or two.



Before we moved to the new building, our office spent years, yes years, in a construction zone. They moved us to the 2nd floor while they demolished the first.


----------



## ICit

RareBreed said:


> Before we moved to the new building, our office spent years, yes years, in a construction zone. They moved us to the 2nd floor while they demolished the first.



At my last job they "remodeled" the floor were on... so they put us in trailers....OMG that was so much fun!!!

best time ever


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> Before we moved to the new building, our office spent years, yes years, in a construction zone. They moved us to the 2nd floor while they demolished the first.



They are going to hang a sheet of plastic between us and the construction workers. Nothing else.


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


> They are going to hang a sheet of plastic between us and the construction workers. Nothing else.



Are the plastic sheets bring back bad memories of your childhood?


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Are the plastic sheets bring back bad memories of your childhood?





get to work....  daymn...  at least while in training you could pay attention....


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> Are the plastic sheets bring back bad memories of your childhood?



I only wet my bed a few times when I was little.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I only wet my bed a few times when I was little.





what about now.....


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> get to work....  daymn...  at least while in training you could pay attention....



Well if the training was to stay awake I failed...lol yesterday wasn't bad. Had a different person after the boogie nose picker lady. Today is my last day so I'm chipper.


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> At my last job they "remodeled" the floor were on... so they put us in trailers....OMG that was so much fun!!!
> 
> best time ever



I used to work at the old NAS Anacostia. Building 92 was the main building we worked in.  They "discovered" there was asbestos in the building, so they moved us into trailers in the parking lot.  The trailers had no bathrooms.  So we had to go across the parking lot to use the bathrooms in the building while they tore out all the asbestos.  I believe it took them close to 2 years to finish (if shorter, sure seemed like 2 years).  So no matter the weather we had to hike a bit outdoors to get to the bathrooms.


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> what about now.....



Three weeks with no bed wetting.


----------



## frequentflier

slotpuppy said:


> Three weeks with no bed wetting.



You get to wear your big boy pants


----------



## Kris10




----------



## slotpuppy

frequentflier said:


> You get to wear your big boy pants



 Im a big kid now.


----------



## ICit

Omg..... we have a full gym set up in our building!!!! And its free for us to use....

How cool it this!!!!


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> Omg..... we have a full gym set up in our building!!!! And its free for us to use....
> 
> How cool it this!!!!


 
That's awesome! We just bought another warehouse (it's a building away from our main office building) and my boss just built a gym inside of it for us....woohoo!!! I think it'll be ready to use next Monday


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> Omg..... we have a full gym set up in our building!!!! And its free for us to use....
> 
> How cool it this!!!!





Kris10 said:


> That's awesome! We just bought another warehouse (it's a building away from our main office building) and my boss just built a gym inside of it for us....woohoo!!! I think it'll be ready to use next Monday



Let me know if you ladies need a GYM, I am avialable.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Let me know if you ladies need a GYM, I am avialable.



U just want us to do push ups on u


----------



## Kris10

Oh no! One of my coworkers was just in an accident....it was pretty bad. Her SUV (an older 4Runner) flipped 3 times and she had to be cut out with the jaws of life  she's been transported to PG's Shock Trauma Center right now. I drove by the accident on my way back from lunch and didn't even see it! I saw 2 cars but not her vehicle and nothing looked major 



slotpuppy said:


> Let me know if you ladies need a GYM, I am avialable.


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> U just want us to do push ups on u


 
My belly will be getting in the way of doing anything like that here pretty soon...ha


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> Oh no! One of my coworkers was just in an accident....it was pretty bad. Her SUV (an older 4Runner) flipped 3 times and she had to be cut out with the jaws of life  she's been transported to PG's Shock Trauma Center right now. I drove by the accident on my way back from lunch and didn't even see it! I saw 2 cars but not her vehicle and nothing looked major



T&P sent



Kris10 said:


> My belly will be getting in the way of doing anything like that here pretty soon...ha


Well he will do push ups over you


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> U just want us to do push ups on u





Kris10 said:


> Oh no! One of my coworkers was just in an accident....it was pretty bad. Her SUV (an older 4Runner) flipped 3 times and she had to be cut out with the jaws of life  she's been transported to PG's Shock Trauma Center right now. I drove by the accident on my way back from lunch and didn't even see it! I saw 2 cars but not her vehicle and nothing looked major



 Sorry to hear about the coworker, hope they are okay.

Go read the looking for GYN tread.


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> T&P sent
> 
> 
> Well he will do push ups over you


 
Thank you

Ummm my belly is on my belly you know. It'd still be in the way 



slotpuppy said:


> Sorry to hear about the coworker, hope they are okay.
> 
> Go read the looking for GYN tread.


 
Thank you

Umm okay, random


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Ummm my belly is on my belly you know. It'd still be in the way
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Umm okay, random



No... it will make u laugh....


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Ummm my belly is on my belly you know. It'd still be in the way
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Umm okay, random



The wife and I had sex up till a couple days before she was due. Preggers sex is


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> No... it will make u laugh....


 




slotpuppy said:


> The wife and I had sex up till a couple days before she was due. Preggers sex is


 
Hubby wasn't so much into it when I got really big. It bothered me at first but then I seriously just didn't feel like it sooo yeah 

I imagine we'll probably cut the sex sometime in June or July


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Hubby wasn't so much into it when I got really big. It bothered me at first but then I seriously just didn't feel like it sooo yeah
> 
> I imagine we'll probably cut the sex sometime in June or July



Well, if you get the urge and hubby says no, Im right down the street.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Well, if you get the urge and hubby says no, Im right down the street.


 
Seriously, that made me snort


----------



## FED_UP

Kris10 said:


> Hubby wasn't so much into it when I got really big. It bothered me at first but then I seriously just didn't feel like it sooo yeah
> 
> I imagine we'll probably cut the sex sometime in June or July



Where did you get pregnant at?


----------



## slotpuppy

FED_UP said:


> Where did you get pregnant at?



In her vajayjay.


----------



## Kris10

FED_UP said:


> Where did you get pregnant at?


 
I'll tell ya but first, why do you ask?



slotpuppy said:


> In her vajayjay.


 
 well yeah, there


----------



## FED_UP

Kris10 said:


> I'll tell ya but first, why do you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> well yeah, there



Was just wondering what spots to stay away from, stairs in the house, dining room table, car, McDonalds restroom, woods, dark funhouse at amusement park, parents house, shower (WithRespect has shower tips), tub, living room couch, local park, McDonlads, or just the boring old bedroom. This information can help many of us to populate or not to populate.


----------



## withrespect

I am having such a bad day.   wr's happy spirit is gone.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> i am having such a bad day.   Wr's happy spirit is gone.



View attachment 93954


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> I am having such a bad day.   wr's happy spirit is gone.



Well now today is a new day and your off work right, get the perty butt out today and have some fun.


----------



## slotpuppy

3340


----------



## warneckutz

slotpuppy said:


> 3340



+1.


----------



## slotpuppy

warneckutz said:


> +1.



+2


----------



## somdfunguy

Fun times at the dealership this morning. I knew I shouldn't have topped off.


----------



## FED_UP

Very quiet in here today, everyone is out with spring fever and I am here on this cruddy computer.


----------



## acommondisaster

I wonder if Jennifer is still single. Surely she's found someone since this thread was started.


----------



## FED_UP

acommondisaster said:


> I wonder if Jennifer is still single. Surely she's found someone since this thread was started.



My guess is she only ended up getting pregnant again.


----------



## ICit

.... WHAT A WEEKEND....  think i need a day off just to recover...


well.... ....  i forgot my ID this AM and had to slide in the doors with someone else 

aahhhhh now warming up with my headed seat cushion....  since i cant have a heater here....  I so miss my heater..:bawling:


----------



## somdfunguy

Out sick today, came on suddenly around 6 last night. No fun


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> Out sick today, came on suddenly around 6 last night. No fun


----------



## SoMDGirl42

It's a good day. Love when the karma bus catches up with those most deserving 

Next stop!


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> Very quiet in here today, everyone is out with spring fever and I am here on this cruddy computer.



I suggest you tell your boss you are sick and need to go home.


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> I suggest you tell your boss you are sick and need to go home.



or he should just wait till the real spring fever hits....


ooohhh arkie... my friend just adopted a rottie from Tri county... he is so excited to pick her up this week!!!!!


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> .... WHAT A WEEKEND....  think i need a day off just to recover...
> 
> 
> well.... ....  i forgot my ID this AM and *had to slide in the doors with someone else*
> 
> aahhhhh now warming up with my headed seat cushion....  since i cant have a heater here....  I so miss my heater..:bawling:



That doesn't work here, we have to badge 4 times before we even get to our desk!


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> That doesn't work here, we have to badge 4 times before we even get to our desk!



I was lucky...... he works in my area....

not the way to have to meet new people.... LOL


I remember on Sat as we were leaving the house my ID falling behind the stand.... and telling myself ... I should pick that up now...or I will leave without it on Monday....


----------



## slotpuppy

Construction people are making so much nosie, you can even hear on the damn phone.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Construction people are making so much nosie, you can even hear on the damn phone.



well ... it shouldnt be that hard to iggy someone on the phone now....


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> well ... it shouldnt be that hard to iggy someone on the phone now....



I would never do something like that


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I would never do something like that



right.....


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> right.....



The cluster we have going on right now, calls are getting lost.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> The cluster we have going on right now, calls are getting lost.



that could be a good thing... unless you like talking to annoying people that call you....


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> The cluster we have going on right now, calls are getting lost.



Stop being a spaz and think of the children.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Stop being a spaz and think of the children.



Truer words you've never spoken


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> that could be a good thing... unless you like talking to annoying people that call you....


There are some really annoying ones.


withrespect said:


> Stop being a spaz and think of the children.



I work with a bunch of children. Grown men who cry  more that babies do.


----------



## ICit

I survived!!!!!    And good for another two!!!


and on a better note....  not even a few weeks in here... i think i may change jobs again!!  (well move to support another section)


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> I survived!!!!! And good for another two!!!
> 
> 
> and on a better note.... not even a few weeks in here... i think i may change jobs again!! (well move to support another section)


 
I have no idea what you're talking about but you seem excited (no shock there, lol) so YAYYYYYY 


My lil guy's been sick with a viral infection....stoopid fever!  And I'm miserable right now, mostly because I'm hungry AGAIN!! I had grits at home, a bagel thin with cream cheese when I dropped lil man off with my Nana (her loves me ), some cantaloupe when I got to work, some grapes just a little while ago and I'm still freakin STARVING!! I mean dayum  AND I didn't bring lunch because I was in a hurry and left it in the fridge (ham, mashed potatoes, green beans, salad and watergate salad) so I have to buy lunch ANNNNND I don't know what I want. OH plus I'm crampy on my left side, surely it's stretching ligaments or whatever. Oh the joys of being pregnant.....


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about but you seem excited (no shock there, lol) so YAYYYYYY
> 
> 
> My lil guy's been sick with a viral infection....stoopid fever!  And I'm miserable right now, mostly because I'm hungry AGAIN!! I had grits at home, a bagel thin with cream cheese when I dropped lil man off with my Nana (her loves me ), some cantaloupe when I got to work, some grapes just a little while ago and I'm still freakin STARVING!! I mean dayum  AND I didn't bring lunch because I was in a hurry and left it in the fridge (ham, mashed potatoes, green beans, salad and watergate salad) so I have to buy lunch ANNNNND I don't know what I want. OH plus I'm crampy on my left side, surely it's stretching ligaments or whatever. Oh the joys of being pregnant.....






I have a CDL...and will not let ANYTHING happen to it.. or have it revoked... so it was time for the DOT recert.... I dread them.... I stress out over having it done....  but all is ok!!!


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> I have a CDL...and will not let ANYTHING happen to it.. or have it revoked... so it was time for the DOT recert.... I dread them.... I stress out over having it done.... but all is ok!!!


 
Oh, gotcha


----------



## FED_UP

slotpuppy said:


> There are some really annoying ones.
> 
> 
> I work with a bunch of children. Grown men who cry  more that babies do.



Put a baby nipple on their desk, I think they will get the hint. I feel like crying right now, does anybody have a nipple? That questions for the ladies, so dudes don't even think it.


----------



## withrespect

STUPID ####ING POWERPOINT !!!


People are ####ing killing me with their ####ing formatting!!! 

Instead of using tab... spacebar spacebar spacebar spacebar 

Every slide is a different ####ing color and font 

 It has taken me almost an hour to format a ####ing 40 page brief!!! This is why I ####ing hate everyone. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	



*:SLAM:*


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> STUPID ####ING POWERPOINT !!!
> 
> 
> People are ####ing killing me with their ####ing formatting!!!
> 
> Instead of using tab... spacebar spacebar spacebar spacebar
> 
> Every slide is a different ####ing color and font
> 
> It has taken me almost an hour to format a ####ing 40 page brief!!! This is why I ####ing hate everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94060
> 
> 
> *:SLAM:*





 


.... here I will share my coffee with ya..... Starbucks Blonde


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> STUPID ####ING POWERPOINT !!!
> 
> 
> People are ####ing killing me with their ####ing formatting!!!
> 
> Instead of using tab... spacebar spacebar spacebar spacebar
> 
> Every slide is a different ####ing color and font
> 
> It has taken me almost an hour to format a ####ing 40 page brief!!! This is why I ####ing hate everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94060
> 
> 
> *:SLAM:*



Look on the bright side, it just makes you better at what you do.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> STUPID ####ING POWERPOINT !!!
> 
> 
> People are ####ing killing me with their ####ing formatting!!!
> 
> Instead of using tab... spacebar spacebar spacebar spacebar
> 
> Every slide is a different ####ing color and font
> 
> It has taken me almost an hour to format a ####ing 40 page brief!!! This is why I ####ing hate everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94060
> 
> 
> *:SLAM:*



remember you do get paid to do it, that is a lot better than many can say right now.  so make your post and then feel relieved

the beat goes on


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> Look on the bright side, it just makes you better at what you do.



Wow and before I read your reply I assumed you'd be offering WR a way to relieve her stress, when in fact you said something pretty nice instead


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> Wow and before I read your reply I assumed you'd be offering WR a way to relieve her stress, when in fact you said something pretty nice instead



I have nice days     I could get her a couple of those stress balls she could squeeze for a while.


----------



## withrespect




----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


>



Did you have a bad experience with stress balls before? You probably applied the wrong amount of pressure to get the max stress relief out.


----------



## FED_UP

Does anyone know where I can go beaver hunting at. A lot of them seem to come out in the warm weather.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> STUPID ####ING POWERPOINT !!!
> 
> 
> People are ####ing killing me with their ####ing formatting!!!
> 
> Instead of using tab... spacebar spacebar spacebar spacebar
> 
> Every slide is a different ####ing color and font
> 
> It has taken me almost an hour to format a ####ing 40 page brief!!! This is why I ####ing hate everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94060
> 
> 
> *:SLAM:*



Can you apply a master slide and override the previous formatting?


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Can you apply a master slide and override the previous formatting?



I fixed it all.   I have calmed down now.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> I fixed it all.   I have calmed down now.





Great job!


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> I fixed it all.   I have calmed down now.



Send out a master slide first for the peeps to follow, they will appreciate it or they will say F  off.


----------



## somdfunguy

FED_UP said:


> Send out a master slide first for the peeps to follow, they will appreciate it or they will say F  off.



dont work yourself out of a job


----------



## slotpuppy




----------



## FED_UP

somdfunguy said:


> dont work yourself out of a job



Good point, but they might see more potential in her than just beauty taking up space.


----------



## somdfunguy

FED_UP said:


> Good point, but they might see more potential in her than just beauty taking up space.



i guess you missed that post


----------



## withrespect




----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


>



did you not post about an email you received from your boss?


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> That's funny.  I have lost 65 pounds using those little yellow packets.
> 
> Drinking my chemical coffee right now as a matter of fact...
> 
> I will let you know when my weight balloons from the Splenda...
> 
> Wait for it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for it.....



is the wait over or still going on?


----------



## FED_UP

somdfunguy said:


> i guess you missed that post



WRs face is so perty, could be plastic surgery.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> did you not post about an email you received from your boss?



Yes, I did.  He thinks I am smort. 



somdfunguy said:


> is the wait over or still going on?



Still havent gained any weight.  Lost more, actually. Team Splenda.  Of course, there is another study that says Splenda causes depression.  Not sure if that is correlated or not.  



FED_UP said:


> WRs face is so perty, could be plastic surgery.




Thanks?


----------



## ICit




----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


>


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


>





hope you have a better day today....


----------



## Kris10

I'm home nursing a sick little boy today


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> I'm home nursing a sick little boy today



  I hope he feels better.


----------



## FED_UP

ICit said:


> hope you have a better day today....



Two women kissing


----------



## ICit

FED_UP said:


> Two women kissing





move along...nothing to watch here.....


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


>





withrespect said:


>





Kris10 said:


> I'm home nursing a sick little boy today


----------



## Baja28

FED_UP said:


> WRs face is so perty, could be plastic surgery.


Are you saying that her beauty isn't natural?


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


>



:shrug:.....

wtf was that for.....


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> :shrug:.....
> 
> wtf was that for.....



Cause you were mean to me on FB yesterday, hurt my intraweb feelings.


----------



## withrespect




----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Cause you were mean to me on FB yesterday, hurt my intraweb feelings.



.....  stick around... I will hurt more than that


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> .....  stick around... I will hurt more than that



 I hope the dog poops in class.


----------



## somdfunguy

so class started at 730, i fell asleep at 740 and just woke up. now i want coffee but know I shouldnt since im tired.  i feel like im having a wr dilemma.


----------



## LuckyMe143

Had a funny conversation with mini me. 

Mini me: hey mommy you know what's funny?

Me: no what?

Mini me: 2 bunny rabbits barking...

She laughed so hard she farted and the look on her face was priceless.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> so class started at 730, i fell asleep at 740 and just woke up. now i want coffee but know I shouldnt since im tired.  i feel like im having a wr dilemma.



I don't get it... You fell asleep in class and you want coffee?  How is that a dilemma I would have? I wouldnt have been able to fall asleep in the first place.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Had a funny conversation with mini me.
> 
> Mini me: hey mommy you know what's funny?
> 
> Me: no what?
> 
> Mini me: 2 bunny rabbits barking...
> 
> She laughed so hard she farted and the look on her face was priceless.





she is so your daughter


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> she is so your daughter




She's a trip. Now is asking me to take her bra shopping.


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> so class started at 730, i fell asleep at 740 and just woke up. now i want coffee but know I shouldnt since im tired. i feel like im having a wr dilemma.


 
A friend of mine fell asleep in a meeting a few weeks ago. She was one of THREE people in the meeting. Bahahahaha!!!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Kris10 said:


> A friend of mine fell asleep in a meeting a few weeks ago. She was one of THREE people in the meeting. Bahahahaha!!!



 
Unless you really trust your coworkers, that could turn out really bad.
Just imagine what she might look like if there was a Sharpie in the room.


----------



## Kris10

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Unless you really trust your coworkers, that could turn out really bad.
> Just imagine what she might look like if there was a Sharpie in the room.


 
She's a paralegal and was sitting in for someone else's case. Surely she looked like an ASS! There were THREE people in that room....that's TWO other people, as she was the third. How can you even do that??


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Kris10 said:


> She's a paralegal and was sitting in for someone else's case. Surely she looked like an ASS! There were THREE people in that room....that's TWO other people, as she was the third. How can you even do that??



Does she have Narcolepsy? :shrug:


----------



## Kris10

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Does she have Narcolepsy? :shrug:


 
No.....I don't know what the hell she was thinking. THREE people?! Ha, dummy! She was just emailing me that morning talking about how tired she was then I get the "OMG, OMG, OMG I fell asleep in the meeting!" email....


----------



## withrespect




----------



## ICit

MOST AMAZING WEEKEND!!!!!!!!

wow....  couldnt have been better....   well... ok... if i didnt have an allergy headache on sunday AM.... i would have flown out with an amazing buddy for some fun......  but we will do that another time


----------



## Kris10

I had a GREAT weekend too  but I didn't save a balloon to put on my mailbox


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> I had a GREAT weekend too  but I didn't save a balloon to put on my mailbox



You are the purdy-est pregnant lady I ever saw.


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> I had a GREAT weekend too  but I didn't save a balloon to put on my mailbox





so *P* or *B*


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> You are the purdy-est pregnant lady I ever saw.


 
Aww thank you WR 



ICit said:


> so *P* or *B*


 
We're tickled *PINK*


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> Aww thank you WR
> 
> 
> 
> We're tickled *PINK*





.....


congrats momma!!!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

Kris10 said:


> Aww thank you WR
> 
> 
> 
> We're tickled *PINK*



So great!


----------



## migtig

Kris10 said:


> Aww thank you WR
> 
> 
> 
> We're tickled *PINK*



Congratulations!


----------



## Kris10

> ICit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> congrats momma!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somdfunguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> migtig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
Thank you all very much! We're so excited


----------



## pelers

Mondays.






and congrats, Kris!


----------



## Kris10

pelers said:


> Mondays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and congrats, Kris!


 
Thank you and I'm with you on "Mondays"....ugh. The weekends are never long enough


----------



## somdfunguy

The cold/infection I had last week invaded my eyes on Friday. First the right and now the left. My eyes have this really cool deep green color surrounded by bloodshot white. Too bad it's not Halloween.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> The cold/infection I had last week invaded my eyes on Friday. First the right and now the left. My eyes have this really cool deep green color surrounded by bloodshot white. Too bad it's not Halloween.



conjunctivitis (or pink eye in laymans terms)  You need drops, and it's highly contagious.

Antibotic drops. Should have been more specific. OTC drops won't help. See a doctor.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> The cold/infection I had last week invaded my eyes on Friday. First the right and now the left. My eyes have this really cool deep green color surrounded by bloodshot white. Too bad it's not Halloween.



I cured pink eye with contact lense solution.  (it's sterile and got rid of my pink eye in two days.)


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> I cured pink eye with contact lense solution.  (it's sterile and got rid of my pink eye in two days.)



most likely viral or allergic pink eye.

"A clear, watery drainage is common with viral and allergic pinkeye. When the drainage is more greenish-yellow (and there's a lot of it), this is likely bacterial pinkeye"

Pinkeye (Conjunctivitis) Pictures: Allergic, Viral, and Bacterial Conjunctivitis

Bacterial pinkeye is treated with antibiotic eyedrops, ointment, or pills to clear the infection. Most viral pinkeye cases have no specific treatment -- you just have to let the virus run its course, which is usually four to seven days. Allergic pinkeye symptoms should improve once the allergen source is removed and the allergy itself is treated. Chemical pinkeye requires prompt washing of the affected eye(s) for five minutes and an immediate call to the doctor.


I think you might have baterical pink eye which will need antibotic drops.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> Yes I know, I have, I know, and I did.





Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> The cold/infection I had last week invaded my eyes on Friday. First the right and now the left. My eyes have this really cool deep green color surrounded by bloodshot white. Too bad it's not Halloween.


 
Your wife or daughter probably farted on your pillow....hehe


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> Lol, What movie was that in? It was the first thing I thought of too.


 
I don't remember


----------



## rich70

Kris10 said:


> Your wife or daughter probably farted on your pillow....hehe





somdfunguy said:


> Lol, What movie was that in?  It was the first thing I thought of too.



Knocked Up.


----------



## Kris10

rich70 said:


> Knocked Up.


 
Good call! I love that movie


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Good call! I love that movie



How fitting.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> How fitting.


 

True that! 

Well, except for the irresponsible pot smoking "baby Daddy"


----------



## somdfunguy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> most likely viral or allergic pink eye.
> 
> "A clear, watery drainage is common with viral and allergic pinkeye. When the drainage is more greenish-yellow (and there's a lot of it), this is likely bacterial pinkeye"
> 
> Pinkeye (Conjunctivitis) Pictures: Allergic, Viral, and Bacterial Conjunctivitis
> 
> Bacterial pinkeye is treated with antibiotic eyedrops, ointment, or pills to clear the infection. Most viral pinkeye cases have no specific treatment -- you just have to let the virus run its course, which is usually four to seven days. Allergic pinkeye symptoms should improve once the allergen source is removed and the allergy itself is treated. Chemical pinkeye requires prompt washing of the affected eye(s) for five minutes and an immediate call to the doctor.
> 
> 
> I think you might have baterical pink eye which will need antibotic drops.



just picked up a Zpak as well.  Luckily I have been very good with hygiene and have not passed it to my wife or daughter.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> just picked up a Zpak as well.  Luckily I have been very good with hygiene and have not passed it to my wife or daughter.



Hope they don't get it.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

somdfunguy said:


> just picked up a Zpak as well.  Luckily I have been very good with hygiene and have not passed it to my wife or daughter.



Have you been to Red Robin recently and had a woman named Jennifer hand you a sugar packet?  
She might have had pink eye.

Gotta bring this thread round full circle every now and then.


----------



## ArkRescue

I think we should place ads in the so.MD papers:

Is your name Jennifer?  Did you see a handsome man at Red Robin with his 2 young daughters?  Did you hand him a sugar packet with your phone number?  If this is you, you need to follow this link (give link to this thread) to see how well known you are now in so.MD.


----------



## Kris10

We went to Red Robin a few weeks ago and I had the most delicious onion rings and a yummy burger


----------



## ICit

got the email... i had to go take a test for the job i already do....


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> We went to Red Robin a few weeks ago and I had the most delicious onion rings and a yummy burger



I cant eat red robin, the burgers have too many calories.  "team fatty"


----------



## bulldog

ICit said:


> got the email... i had to go take a test for the job i already do....



I'm betting you did very well.


----------



## ICit

bulldog said:


> I'm betting you did very well.



not sure... think the woman was more worried about me passing out on her...

I told her i get stressed over tests and drs....   



  im good now.. its all over


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I cant eat red robin, the burgers have too many calories.  "team fatty"


 
But they're soooo.....wait, did you just call me fat?


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> But they're soooo.....wait, did you just call me fat?



Nope, you are preggers, I am fat.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Nope, you are preggers, I am fat.


 
You're not fat


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> You're not fat



I gained 1 pound last week.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I gained 1 pound last week.


 
Muscle weighs more than fat


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Muscle weighs more than fat



You stalking my FB pics?


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> You stalking my FB pics?


----------



## FED_UP

Kris10 said:


> But they're soooo.....wait, did you just call me fat?



Looking to make some cute lady one of my baby momma for me near the end of summer, your perfect, details to follow. WR and ARK and Vrail are on the list too.   first come first serve. I have a job and 3-5 other baby momma drama, but you will get priority like the rest of them.


----------



## libby

I do not believe this thread is still alive...


----------



## Bay_Kat

libby said:


> I do not believe this thread is still alive...



You should got Premo and delete it. 





























































Just kidding. Way too much entertainment.


----------



## FED_UP

libby said:


> I do not believe this thread is still alive...



I can you mail you a sugar packet for proof.


----------



## Bann

FED_UP said:


> I can you mail you a sugar packet for proof.



We already supplied the hubby with sugar packets when they came to the Gridiron Grill meet & greet!


----------



## FED_UP

Why did I see two teens at 4 F ing 50 this morning on Chancellors and Buckhewitt in the road?


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> Looking to make some cute lady one of my baby momma for me near the end of summer, your perfect, details to follow. WR and ARK and Vrail are on the list too.   first come first serve. I have a job and 3-5 other baby momma drama, but you will get priority like the rest of them.



 I am done making babies and I am already making a lucky man miserable by being married to him.  You are 3 years too late. 



Bay_Kat said:


> You should got Premo and delete it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. Way too much entertainment.



  What the hell is wrong with you?!  Why would you want to delete all the work we have put into this tread


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> I am done making babies and I am already making a lucky man miserable by being married to him.


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


>



Could have been you, Warnutz... Count your blessings


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> I am done making babies and I am already making a lucky man miserable by being married to him.  You are 3 years too late.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you?!  Why would you want to delete all the work we have put into this tread



The plan was never to mary, just have fun making a baby. Well if your done making baby I guess it will be all about summer fun.


----------



## FED_UP

I am eating something fat and juicy right now, take a guess.


----------



## Kris10

FED_UP said:


> Looking to make some cute lady one of my baby momma for me near the end of summer, your perfect, details to follow. WR and ARK and Vrail are on the list too.  first come first serve. I have a job and 3-5 other baby momma drama, but you will get priority like the rest of them.


 
A) I'm happily married
B) I'm already pregnant and due in September

Maybe you'll have better luck with Ark or Vrai 



withrespect said:


> Could have been you, Warnutz... Count your blessings


 
Had he only been at the Tiki Bar that night huh? 

P.S. I like the new picture of you and lil man...too freakin cute!


----------



## warneckutz

Kris10 said:


> A) Had he only been at the Tiki Bar that night huh?
> 
> P.S. I like the new picture of you and lil man...too freakin cute!



  I loathe the Tiki Bar.  When the Lighthouse Inn caught fire, I was really hoping it was going to take the TB and the hood-rat infested building with it.


----------



## Kris10

warneckutz said:


> I loathe the Tiki Bar. When the Lighthouse Inn caught fire, I was really hoping it was going to take the TB and the hood-rat infested building with it.


 
So you're saying there was never a chance.......


I haven't been to Tiki in FOREVER!! I wasn't big on the big opening thing though...the drinks weren't all that great, the lines were unreal and the crowds were less than appealing. Meh, just not my thing


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> So you're saying *there was never a chance*.......
> 
> 
> I haven't been to Tiki in FOREVER!! I wasn't big on the big opening thing though...the drinks weren't all that great, the lines were unreal and the crowds were less than appealing. Meh, just not my thing



Warnutz and I couldn't get along for more than a couple of days at a time in person.  

We are better as friend-type people....


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Warnutz and I couldn't get along for more than a couple of days at a time in person.
> 
> We are better as *internet* friend-type people....


 
:fixed: 


And I was just playin...you said before that you and hubby sorta got it in that night at Tiki, hence making him your forever man


----------



## slotpuppy

Number of times I have been to the tiki bar - 0

Number of times I plan on going to the tiki bar - 0


----------



## Bay_Kat

withrespect said:


> I am done making babies and I am already making a lucky man miserable by being married to him.  You are 3 years too late.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you?!  Why would you want to delete all the work we have put into this tread



guess you missed the part where I said I was kidding.


----------



## withrespect

Bay_Kat said:


> guess you missed the part where I said I was kidding.



Sorry


----------



## somdfunguy

my right eye is healed!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Kris10 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> 
> And I was just playin...you said before that you and *hubby sorta got it in that night at Tiki*, hence making him your forever man



Did you just describe the first time WR and her husband had sex? 

You said "sorta got it in"?  Well did he or didn't he?


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> my right eye is healed!



Mazzeltov.


----------



## Kris10

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Did you just describe the first time WR and her husband had sex?
> 
> You said "sorta got it in"? Well did he or didn't he?


 
Umm I don't know if that was their first time...but, I mean, ummm......hey look, the sun is out!


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Umm I don't know if that was their first time...but, I mean, ummm......hey look, the sun is out!



I cant see the sun from my work area.


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Did you just describe the first time WR and her husband had sex?
> 
> You said "sorta got it in"?  Well did he or didn't he?





Kris10 said:


> Umm I don't know if that was their first time...but, I mean, ummm......hey look, the sun is out!



You people need to stop thinking about wr having sex.  It's creepy.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I cant see the sun from my work area.


 
Maybe you'll get to see it while you're on your lunch break :shrug:



withrespect said:


> You people need to stop thinking about wr having sex.  It's creepy.


 
Believe me, I'm not thinking about you having sex...no need to be creeped out by me


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Maybe you'll get to see it while you're on your lunch break :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I'm not thinking about you having sex...no need to be creeped out by me



I know, dear.  I was kidding.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> I know, dear. I was kidding.


 
Oh....hehe, I was thinking "I creep someone out?!"....."I'm creepy?!"


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Oh....hehe, I was thinking "I creep someone out?!"....."I'm creepy?!"







  Of course not


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Of course not


 
What's the  for....huh? Huh?! :wheresmybouncingimagethingy: :wheresmybouncingimagethingy:


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Umm I don't know if that was their first time...but, I mean, ummm......hey look, the sun is out!



I cant see the sun from my work area.


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> What's the  for....huh? Huh?! :wheresmybouncingimagethingy: *:wheresmybouncingimagethingy:*



 

She won't add it to the database


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I cant see the sun from my work area.


 
You can't leave your "work area" on your lunch break? That stinks! There's lots of places in Waldorf you can eat where you can see the sun. OMG if I worked in Waldorf, particularly in your area, I'd be at Kodori ALL THE TIME!! Then I'd have  LOL


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> She won't add it to the database


 
:jerk:


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Kris10 said:


> Umm I don't know if that was their first time...but, I mean, ummm......hey look, the sun is out!



good recovery.  



withrespect said:


> You people need to stop thinking about wr having sex.  It's creepy.



It was how Kris worded her post that made me make that comment.
so, did you meet your husband at the tiki bar by passing him a sugar packet?


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> good recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> It was how Kris worded her post that made me make that comment.
> so, did you meet your husband at the tiki bar by passing him a sugar packet?



I met him at a baby shower


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Mazzeltov.



danke schoen


----------



## ArkRescue

Kris10 said:


> A) I'm happily married
> B) I'm already pregnant and due in September
> 
> Maybe you'll have better luck with Ark or Vrai



I'll take a step back and let Vrai have all the fun, it is her forum after all ..... so she should have first dibbs on a wonderful adventure with Fed.  Something tells me just 1 day into the "fun" she will be kicking him to the curb for violating the burping/farting rule LOL


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> I'll take a step back and let Vrai have all the fun, it is her forum after all ..... so she should have first dibbs on a wonderful adventure with Fed.  Something tells me just 1 day into the "fun" she will be kicking him to the curb for violating the burping/farting rule LOL




Men hate rejection.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> I met him at a baby shower



OH, I thought you met him in a shower.


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> You can't leave your "work area" on your lunch break? That stinks! There's lots of places in Waldorf you can eat where you can see the sun. OMG if I worked in Waldorf, particularly in your area, I'd be at Kodori ALL THE TIME!! Then I'd have  LOL



Whats a Kodori?


----------



## somdfunguy

slotpuppy said:


> Whats a Kodori?



newest Kardashian


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> newest Kardashian



I cant stand those bitches.


----------



## FED_UP

slotpuppy said:


> I cant stand those bitches.



WRs pretty face resembles the Kardashians, could be related.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

FED_UP said:


> WRs pretty face resembles the Kardashians, could be related.



The Kardashiots are just trash.  No relation there.


----------



## ArkRescue

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> The Kardashiots are just trash.  No relation there.



It's amazing how much money they are making ..... just shows that sex/sex-appeal sells.  If there were no big boobs and butts involved, they wouldn't be so special.


----------



## somdfunguy

fed_up said:


> wrs pretty face resembles the kardashians, could be related.



View attachment 94297


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> It's amazing how much money they are making ..... just shows that sex/sex-appeal sells.  If there were no big boobs and butts involved, they wouldn't be so special.



You should be making the big bucks then.


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> You should be making the big bucks then.



My boobs and butt are affiliated with a "not for profit" enterprise  (the critter rescue)


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> My boobs and butt are affiliated with a "not for profit" enterprise  (the critter rescue)



You’re in the wrong business, I will get you one of them home dance poles to get started in a career change. Guys go cash your hundreds in for the single bills and head to the ARKs place.


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> You’re in the wrong business, I will get you one of them home dance poles to to get started in a career change. Guys go cash your hundreds in for the single bills and head to the ARKs place.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> WRs pretty face resembles the Kardashians, could be related.



It's just the big eyes and dark hair  



SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> The Kardashiots are just trash.  No relation there.



 I heart you



somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 94297







FED_UP said:


> You’re in the wrong business, I will get you one of them home dance poles to get started in a career change. Guys go cash your hundreds in for the single bills and head to the ARKs place.


----------



## withrespect

I am so sick and I am craving grilled hot dogs and I don't know how to start the grill and my husband wont be home for a long time


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I am so sick and I am craving grilled hot dogs and I don't know how to start the grill and my husband wont be home for a long time



Is it gas or charcoal?


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Is it gas or charcoal?



uhhhh....it has a tank with an elephant on it ...


----------



## withrespect

Never mind... it's a Rhino.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Never mind... it's a Rhino.



Turn the knob on the tank on, find the button on the front of the grill the has a lighting bolt on it, turn one of the knobs on the front of the grill to the light position and press the button. There should be a click and a spark then the grill will light. If it doesnt light in a few seconds, turn the gas off.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Turn the knob on the tank on, find the button on the front of the grill the has a lighting bolt on it, turn one of the knobs on the front of the grill to the light position and press the button. There should be a click and a spark then the grill will light. If it doesnt light in a few seconds, turn the gas off.



It's not doing anything


----------



## withrespect

Husband told me to leave his grill alone. 


  I never get to do anything!


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Husband told me to leave his grill alone.
> 
> 
> I never get to do anything!



 Its okay, I dont like the wife messing with my grill either.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> uhhhh....it has a tank with an elephant on it ...





withrespect said:


> Never mind... it's a Rhino.



One of the reasons why we luvs ya


you've got a propane grill.  most grills like that have a starter button to press and a specific burner to turn on first (usually labelled on the knob). 
-First you would open the tank using the twist nob on top (this releases propane from the tank into the tubing running to the burner),
-Next you turn on the burner using the "labelled" knob (this release the propane out of the burner), 
-and immediately after that you press the starter button which should create a spark to ignite the propane gas coming from the burner.


----------



## withrespect

I accidentally took the tank off and now I don't know how to put it back on!?!? 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	



He is going to be home in an hour!!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

It might not have worked it the tank itself is turned off.  (usually a good idea to always turn off the tank when you are done.  Not just turning off the grill knob.)

WR if you aren't comfortable doing it then don't mess with it.  Propane is a combustible gas so yes it can go BOOM!


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> Husband told me to leave his grill alone.
> 
> 
> I never get to do anything!



You want to do something? Go pump some gas in the car, and THEN  you can tackle the grill.


----------



## migtig

withrespect said:


> I accidentally took the tank off and now I don't know how to put it back on!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94306
> 
> 
> He is going to be home in an hour!!



I was just going to post not to touch it.    Don't touch it anymore.  

As a matter of fact don't even mention it to him.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I accidentally took the tank off and now I don't know how to put it back on!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94306
> 
> 
> He is going to be home in an hour!!





SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> It might not have worked it the tank itself is turned off.  (usually a good idea to always turn off the tank when you are done.  Not just turning off the grill knob.)
> 
> WR if you aren't comfortable doing it then don't mess with it.  Propane is a combustible gas so yes it can go BOOM!



 If you took the tank off, leave it be and let the hubby fix it.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> I accidentally took the tank off and now I don't know how to put it back on!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94306
> 
> 
> He is going to be home in an hour!!



Is the tubing still connected to the tank?

Make sure that the knob on top of the tank is closed when not in use.  otherwise you are releasing propane (Boom! if it ignites).  If the tank was open you would probably hear a hissing sound and would smell it.  (propane itself doesn't smell but they add a smell to it so you can tell if there is a leak)


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Is the tubing still connected to the tank?
> 
> Make sure that the knob on top of the tank is closed when not in use.  otherwise you are releasing propane (Boom! if it ignites).  If the tank was open you would probably hear a hissing sound and would smell it.  (propane itself doesn't smell but they add a smell to it so you can tell if there is a leak)



  No... I took it off because I wanted to pick the tank up to make sure it still had liquid in it because the grill wasn't working and I didn't know why and now I can't put it back 


I am just going to put the cover back over the grill and try not to look suspicious when he comes home....He won't notice until the next time he uses the grill and then I can just tell him I didn't do it and it was like that when I got here


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

slotpuppy said:


> If you took the tank off, leave it be and let the hubby fix it.



Just make sure that the tank is closed.  (valve on the top - righty tighty)  Propane is heavier than air and will collect and if there is a spark/ignition source somewhere then you've got yourself an explosion.


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Just make sure that the tank is closed.  (valve on the top - righty tighty)  Propane is heavier than air and will collect and if there is a spark/ignition source somewhere then you've got yourself an explosion.



k


----------



## migtig

withrespect said:


> No... I took it off because I wanted to pick the tank up to make sure it still had liquid in it because the grill wasn't working and I didn't know why and now I can't put it back
> 
> 
> I am just going to put the cover back over the grill and try not to look suspicious when he comes home....He won't notice until the next time he uses the grill and then I can just tell him I didn't do it and it was like that when I got here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94307



1) Make sure all knobs on the grill are in the off position

2) Turn the knob on the top of the tank you removed all the way to the right until it won't turn anymore

3) Continue with the rest of your plan.  

 

Don't feel bad.  The first time I went to use our propane grill I almost killed myself.   

Dems has an even better story.


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> 1) Make sure all knobs on the grill are in the off position
> 
> 2) Turn the knob on the top of the tank you removed all the way to the right until it won't turn anymore
> 
> 3) Continue with the rest of your plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad.  The first time I went to use our propane grill I almost killed myself.
> 
> Dems has an even better story.



im not even gonna laugh..... 

i have had my grill for almost 8 yrs... and this is the first year i have had the guts to change the tank without calling my dad!!!!  

well... i have not blown anything up..... but i did singe lots of hair as the button didnt work...and i left the propane on ... .... ran in got the lighter... AND POOF...WOOOOSSSSHHHHH  ... .... eff me...eff me... :missingbangsandanyotherhairittouched:


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> im not even gonna laugh.....
> 
> i have had my grill for almost 8 yrs... and this is the first year i have had the guts to change the tank without calling my dad!!!!
> 
> well... i have not blown anything up..... but i did singe lots of hair as the button didnt work...and i left the propane on ... ....* ran in got the lighter... AND POOF...WOOOOSSSSHHHHH  ... .... eff me...eff me... *:missingbangsandanyotherhairittouched:


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


>



the poor dogs ran... and wouldnt come near the grill for a long time.... 

not to mention the time my "friend" and I were drunk and i had dinner on the grill....  look out the window to see flames shooting out the back  ...

I asked him if that was normal....  :burgersdone:


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> the poor dogs ran... and wouldnt come near the grill for a long time....
> 
> not to mention the time my "friend" and I were drunk and i had dinner on the grill....  look out the window to see flames shooting out the back  ...
> 
> I asked him if that was normal....  :burgersdone:



You made me feel so much better.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> the poor dogs ran... and wouldnt come near the grill for a long time....
> 
> not to mention the time my "friend" and I were drunk and i had dinner on the grill....  look out the window to see flames shooting out the back  ...
> 
> I asked him if that was normal....  :burgersdone:



Well done I suppose.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> I accidentally took the tank off and now I don't know how to put it back on!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94306
> 
> 
> He is going to be home in an hour!!



Hook the grill up video, its a sinch.

How to Connect a Propane Tank To a Gas Grill - YouTube


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> You made me feel so much better.



hey wait... :wr:

...... ....

but .. but.... but... I can go to the gas station


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> hey wait... :wr:
> 
> ...... ....
> 
> but .. but.... but... I can go to the gas station



 Shhhh...just sit in the corner and look pretty.


----------



## ICit

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Well done I suppose.



a little


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> hey wait... :wr:
> 
> ...... ....
> 
> but .. but.... but... I can go to the gas station



 Meamie!!


I meant that you made me feel better about not being the only one who has a hard time with the grill.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Shhhh...just sit in the corner and look pretty.





  :iggy:


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Meamie!!
> 
> 
> I meant that you made me feel better about not being the only one who has a hard time with the grill.


----------



## Kris10

FED_UP said:


> Men hate rejection.


 
Unless there's a very good reason, right? I have two very important reasons for why I rejected you 



slotpuppy said:


> Whats a Kodori?


 
Only the best sushi place in all of Waldorf, durr



Hehe


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> :iggy:



I know when I am not wanted. 



*:SLAM:*


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


>



OH, start a joint called the Rub, I will keep the client list, easy money, 70/30 split.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> Meamie!!
> 
> 
> I meant that you made me feel better about not being the only one who has a hard time with the grill.



Forget using your own grill and just go to Red Robin instead.  Oh, and look for Jennifer while you're there.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> I am so sick and I am craving grilled hot dogs and I don't know how to start the grill and my husband wont be home for a long time



I luv a lady that has an appetite for meat.


----------



## somdfunguy

for the love of God, do not ever touch a gas grill unless you have supervision.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> for the love of God, do not ever touch a gas grill unless you have supervision.



 I am trying to expand my horizons


----------



## withrespect

He's on his way home and wants to grill hamburgers for dinner 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	



SOMEBODY COME FIX MY GRILL


----------



## withrespect

I just ordered a pizza. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Now he can't grill....


----------



## RoseRed

Girl and I went to CIP. :burp:


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> I just ordered a pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94309
> 
> 
> Now he can't grill....



Really? Really!?


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Really? Really!?



Yes, really.   I ordered that box from pizza hut with the two pizzas and bread sticks and chicken wings. Now get your ass over here and fix my grill


----------



## FED_UP

Kris10 said:


> Unless there's a very good reason, right? I have two very important reasons for why I rejected you
> 
> 
> 
> Only the best sushi place in all of Waldorf, durr
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe



Yea, I have a few months too live. Men will say anything, huh    Your the most beautiful lady I ever laid eyes on, your smile is like the birth of Jesus . There is always a key word trigger panty release.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> Yea, I have a few months too live. Men will say anything, huh    Your the most beautiful lady I ever laid eyes on, your smile is like the birth of Jesus . There is always a key word trigger panty release.



So you just announced that all your compliments and comments are bull####. Nice.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> So you just announced that all your compliments and comments are bull####. Nice.



Like this is something new to women, you get complimented 99.9% of the time because the man wants too


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> Like this is something new to women, you get complimented 99.9% of the time because the man wants too



there are men who give compliments without ulterior motives.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> there are men who give compliments without ulterior motives.



Oh lawd if you could really read our minds


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> I am so sick and I am craving grilled hot dogs and I don't know how to start the grill and my husband wont be home for a long time



You made me break out the grill yesterday.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> Oh lawd if you could really read our minds



 



FED_UP said:


> You made me break out the grill yesterday.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


>



Some things are different from other things.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Some things are different from other things.



  Huh?


----------



## Kris10

FED_UP said:


> Yea, I have a few months too live. Men will say anything, huh  Your the most beautiful lady I ever laid eyes on, your smile is like the birth of Jesus . There is always a key word trigger panty release.


 
Are you serious?

Wrong.



withrespect said:


> there are men who give compliments without ulterior motives.


 
I agree, though I'm not a man so I guess I can't be 100% positive 

Still, I've gotten legit compliments from men that I seriously doubt have any, and I mean ANY, interested in banging it out


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Huh?


Look around, do you see things that are different from other things?


Kris10 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Wrong.
> I agree, though I'm not a man so I guess I can't be 100% positive
> Still, I've gotten legit compliments from men that I seriously doubt have any, and I mean ANY, interested in banging it out



I am afraid to compliment a woman because it could be sexual harassment or you could just say the wrong damn thing. I.E. Me-"your hair looks nice today." Woman-"no it doesnt!, It wouldnt curl, its all frizzy, my bangs dont lay right, blah blah blah..."


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, though I'm not a man so I guess I can't be 100% positive
> 
> *Still, I've gotten legit compliments from men that I seriously doubt have any, and I mean ANY, interested in banging it out *


----------



## migtig

slotpuppy said:


> "your hair looks nice today."


Thank you.


----------



## slotpuppy

migtig said:


> Thank you.



 Your purrdy.


----------



## migtig

slotpuppy said:


> Your purrdy.



That's so nice of you to say.    Thank you.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I am afraid to compliment a woman because it could be sexual harassment or you could just say the wrong damn thing. I.E. Me-"your hair looks nice today." Woman-"no it doesnt!, It wouldnt curl, its all frizzy, my bangs dont lay right, blah blah blah..."


 
Complimenting our ass or chest (or body in general) is different than complimenting our hair but I will agree, most women would say something like you mentioned rather than just "thank you".


Ladies, let's work on that


----------



## migtig

Kris10 said:


> Complimenting our ass or chest (or body in general) is different than complimenting our hair but I will agree, most women would say something like you mentioned rather than just "thank you".
> 
> 
> Ladies, let's work on that



Exactly.  It took a while, but I realize all I have to do is to genuinely say thank you.  I appreciate compliments so why discourage people from giving them?  That's illogical.    

Same same when I give them out.  Just say thank you.


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Complimenting our ass or chest (or body in general) is different than complimenting our hair but I will agree, most women would say something like you mentioned rather than just "thank you".
> 
> 
> Ladies, let's work on that



In real life, I almost never comment on a womans butt or chest unless its my wife. Telling a woman her clothes look nice can be dangerous too.


----------



## warneckutz

Kris10 said:


> Complimenting our ass or chest (or body in general) is different than complimenting our hair but I will agree, most women would say something like you mentioned rather than just "thank you".
> 
> 
> Ladies, let's work on that



Women


----------



## FED_UP

Kris10 said:


> Complimenting our ass or chest (or body in general) is different than complimenting our hair but I will agree, most women would say something like you mentioned rather than just "thank you".
> 
> 
> Ladies, let's work on that



So if I said I like those apple bottom jeans you have on, thats probably a yellow light, red, or green?


----------



## warneckutz

FED_UP said:


> So if I said I like those apple bottom jeans you have on, thats probably a yellow light, red, or green?


----------



## Kris10

migtig said:


> Exactly. It took a while, but I realize all I have to do is to genuinely say thank you. I appreciate compliments so why discourage people from giving them? That's illogical.
> 
> Same same when I give them out. Just say thank you.


 
I agree 



slotpuppy said:


> In real life, I almost never comment on a womans butt or chest unless its my wife. Telling a woman her clothes look nice can be dangerous too.


 
Smart man


----------



## Kris10

warneckutz said:


> Women


 
We're our own worst critic and if we feel icky and you tell us we look good we have a hard time believing you. It's a problem, I know 



FED_UP said:


> So if I said I like those apple bottom jeans you have on, thats probably a yellow light, red, or green?


 
Depends, you'd also have to compliment my boots with the fur


----------



## FED_UP

Kris10 said:


> We're our own worst critic and if we feel icky and you tell us we look good we have a hard time believing you. It's a problem, I know
> 
> 
> 
> Depends, you'd also have to compliment my boots with the fur



Sorry, but men only look at your face, mid part of your body and the upper front, factual information.  Boots is for women to impress other women.


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> We're our own worst critic and if we feel icky and you tell us we look good we have a hard time believing you. It's a problem, I know
> 
> 
> 
> Depends, you'd also have to compliment my boots with the fur



I like your boots with the furs.


----------



## Kris10

FED_UP said:


> Sorry, but men only look at your face, mid part of your body and the upper front, factual information. Boots is for women to impress other women.


 
My feet have been complimented before, thank you.


Though I did get the impression it was sexual......very creepy by the way.



withrespect said:


> I like your boots with the furs.


 
Thank you! (<-- See that I did there? I accepted your compliment )

And I like your apple bottom jeans!


----------



## Kris10

By the way, Fed...you're sort of a pig. In case you didn't know, I just wanted to make sure you did.


----------



## FED_UP

Kris10 said:


> By the way, Fed...you're sort of a pig. In case you didn't know, I just wanted to make sure you did.



No I am not    just keeping it real.  I don't think I ever complimented a ladies foot, what men do that?  Maybe it was creepy    He had a foot fetish.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> I like your boots with the furs.



That's her leg hair...



FED_UP said:


> Sorry, but men only look at your face, mid part of your body and the upper front, factual information.  *Boots is for women to impress other women*.



True statement, even if it's typed in SoMD verbage...


----------



## Kris10

FED_UP said:


> No I am not  just keeping it real. I don't think I ever complimented a ladies foot, what men do that? Maybe it was creepy  He had a foot fetish.


 
I don't think ALL men think like you're saying they do. *I mean, there's a few guys in this thread......what do you all think??* And yes, that foot guy was definitely creepy. I also had some guy say (mind you, this was the night I got engaged and we all went to this place in Frederick to see a band so we were all celebrating) "Has anyone ever told you, you have amazing eyebrows". And I said "Um really? Does that line ever work for you??"  He just laughed....we both laughed. I showed him my ring, he bought us a drink and surely tried the line on someone else


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> That's her leg hair...
> 
> 
> 
> True statement, even if it's typed in SoMD *verbage*...



  ...and verbiage too...


----------



## migtig

Kris10 said:


> I don't think ALL men think like you're saying they do. *I mean, there's a few guys in this thread......what do you all think??* And yes, that foot guy was definitely creepy. I also had some guy say (mind you, this was the night I got engaged and we all went to this place in Frederick to see a band so we were all celebrating) "Has anyone ever told you, you have amazing eyebrows". And I said "Um really? Does that line ever work for you??"  He just laughed....we both laughed. I showed him my ring, he bought us a drink and surely tried the line on someone else



Amazing eyebrows?


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> I don't think ALL men think like you're saying they do. *I mean, there's a few guys in this thread......what do you all think??* And yes, that foot guy was definitely creepy. I also had some guy say (mind you, this was the night I got engaged and we all went to this place in Frederick to see a band so we were all celebrating) "Has anyone ever told you, you have amazing eyebrows". And I said "Um really? Does that line ever work for you??"  He just laughed....we both laughed. I showed him my ring, he bought us a drink and surely tried the line on someone else



I check out the shoes, but that is because I am a leg and ass man, so I look there first.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> ...and verbiage too...



that's what I said...


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> I don't think ALL men think like you're saying they do. *I mean, there's a few guys in this thread......what do you all think??* And yes, that foot guy was definitely creepy. I also had some guy say (mind you, this was the night I got engaged and we all went to this place in Frederick to see a band so we were all celebrating) "Has anyone ever told you, you have amazing eyebrows". And I said "Um really? Does that line ever work for you??"  He just laughed....we both laughed. I showed him my ring, he bought us a drink and surely tried the line on someone else



You actually do have really nice eyebrows.  

...pretty beeotch


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> ...and verbiage too...



#### it... blow it out your ass...


----------



## FED_UP

Kris10 said:


> I don't think ALL men think like you're saying they do. *I mean, there's a few guys in this thread......what do you all think??* And yes, that foot guy was definitely creepy. I also had some guy say (mind you, this was the night I got engaged and we all went to this place in Frederick to see a band so we were all celebrating) "Has anyone ever told you, you have amazing eyebrows". And I said "Um really? Does that line ever work for you??"  He just laughed....we both laughed. I showed him my ring, he bought us a drink and surely tried the line on someone else



Eye brow


----------



## Kris10

warneckutz said:


> That's her leg hair...


 
Not! I can still reach my legs dammit! 

LOL



migtig said:


> Amazing eyebrows?


 
I know right?! Clearly he was drinking but I mean dayummm that's all he could come up with? 



slotpuppy said:


> I check out the shoes, but that is because I am a leg and ass man, so I look there first.


 
I look at shoes on both women and men. I hate a dogged out pair of shoes :yuck:



withrespect said:


> You actually do have really nice eyebrows.
> 
> ...pretty beeotch


 
Ugh...."thank you".........and I'm only saying that because of this thread


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> #### it... blow it out your ass...



Some of us SoMD folk can spell better than you New Jersey folk.


----------



## Kris10

FED_UP said:


> Eye brow


 
He complimented BOTH of them :nounibrowhere:


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> Some of us SoMD folk can spell better than you New Jersey folk.





Did your country ass just accuse me from being from NJ?


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> Did your country ass just accuse me from being from NJ?



Sorry Pennsylvania...or something...  I don't remember   It has been over 10 years since I actually showed interest in information about you.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Sorry Pennsylvania...or something... I don't remember  It has been over 10 years since I actually showed interest in information about you.


 
Oh my dayummm


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> Sorry Pennsylvania...or something...  I don't remember   It has been over 10 years since I actually showed interest in information about you.





Kris10 said:


> Oh my dayummm


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


>



shh... you're so pretty.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> shh... you're so pretty.



You never tell me that I am pretty or have nice hair.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> You never tell me that I am pretty or have nice hair.



  You and warnutz are equally beautiful.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> You *are* warnutz are equally beautiful.


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


>



Thanks.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> You and warnutz are equally beautiful.



You are saved from iggy for now.


----------



## withrespect

So hungry


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> So hungry



Go grill some hot dogs.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> So hungry


 
Me too! And I forgot my lunch at home AGAIN!! 

So, whatchu havin for lunch? Inspire me


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Me too! And I forgot my lunch at home AGAIN!!
> 
> So, whatchu havin for lunch? Inspire me



I don't know.


----------



## FED_UP

Kris10 said:


> We're our own worst critic and if we feel icky and you tell us we look good we have a hard time believing you. It's a problem, I know
> 
> 
> 
> Depends, you'd also have to compliment my boots with the fur



Happened a several years back, just thought of this. I told this lady through email "thanks for helping me and I thought that she was beautifulably" She told and I got scolded, WTF.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Kris10 said:


> Me too! *And I forgot my lunch at home AGAIN!! *



Same here!  
Must be the nice weather.  Maybe my subconscious is telling me that I need to go out for lunch so I can enjoy the summer like temps.  
Or maybe the fact that I was running late again this morn.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> I don't know.


 
You're no help 

I might go to Subway :shrug:



FED_UP said:


> Happened a several years back, just thought of this. I told this lady through email "thanks for helping me and I thought that she was beautifulably" She told and I got scolded, WTF.


 
What does that even mean?


----------



## Kris10

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Same here!
> Must be the nice weather. Maybe my subconscious is telling me that I need to go out for lunch so I can enjoy the summer like temps.
> Or maybe the fact that I was running late again this morn.


 
We have a nice outdoor patio at my job so whatever I pick up (probably Subway) will be enjoyed there


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> You're no help
> 
> I might go to Subway :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that even mean?



Subway is too stressful 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	


	

		
			
		

		
	
 They ask too many questions.


----------



## somdfunguy

Kris10 said:


> By the way, Fed...you're sort of a pig. In case you didn't know, I just wanted to make sure you did.








somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 94297


----------



## FED_UP

Kris10 said:


> You're no help
> 
> I might go to Subway :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that even mean?



I was just trying to be funny saying she looks good, geesh.


----------



## withrespect

kris10 said:


> you're no help
> 
> I might go to subway :shrug:


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Subway is too stressful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ask too many questions.


 
I got this.

Write your order down and hand it to them. All you need to write is: size, type of bread, want cheese?, toasted?, kind of sammich (turkey, bmt, etc), toppings and you're done until they ask you if you want the meal.

Mine would be:
6" turkey on wheat with american cheese, not toasted, with lettuce, tomatoes, green peppers, cucumbers, pickles and mayo

You're welcome 



FED_UP said:


> I was just trying to be funny saying she looks good, geesh.


 
"Beautifulably"......FAIL!


----------



## Kris10

SHAT! I almost forgot I have a lunch date with my Grandma today. Oooh that would've been terrible! We're going to Applebees


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> Subway is too stressful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ask too many questions.



Nah, just go in knowing exactly what you want and tell them before they even get the chance to ask you.

"Hi, Welcome to Subway!"
"Hi, I'd like a foot-long wheat subway club toasted with pepperjack cheese"
then just tell em the toppings.  

No stress on you at all.  Each and every customer is doing the same thing.

The thing about Subway that pisses me off is when I walk in and there's only 1 or 2 people in line and I'm thinkin "Great - nobody here" and then the person in front of me whips out a long list and says the dreaded "Yes, I'm ordering 6 subs.  The first is...  no wait it has... oh that one has... she only want's this..  I'm not sure if they want it toasted..."   

So if you go to Subway and order for your whole office, then you better be stressed cuz the people behind you wanna kick your ass!


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Nah, just go in knowing exactly what you want and tell them before they even get the chance to ask you.
> 
> "Hi, Welcome to Subway!"
> "Hi, I'd like a foot-long wheat subway club toasted with pepperjack cheese"
> then just tell em the toppings.
> 
> No stress on you at all.  Each and every customer is doing the same thing.
> 
> The thing about Subway that pisses me off is when I walk in and there's only 1 or 2 people in line and I'm thinkin "Great - nobody here" and then the person in front of me whips out a long list and says the dreaded "Yes, I'm ordering 6 subs.  The first is...  no wait it has... oh that one has... she only want's this..  I'm not sure if they want it toasted..."
> 
> So if you go to Subway and order for your whole office, then you better be stressed cuz the people behind you wanna kick your ass!


She could just phone the order in and have it ready for pick up when she gets there.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Kris10 said:


> SHAT! I almost forgot I have a lunch date with my Grandma today. Oooh that would've been terrible! We're going to Applebees




Enjoy!  Let us know what you get.

Ok all this talk of food has me starvin now.


----------



## FED_UP

Kris10 said:


> I got this.
> 
> Write your order down and hand it to them. All you need to write is: size, type of bread, want cheese?, toasted?, kind of sammich (turkey, bmt, etc), toppings and you're done until they ask you if you want the meal.
> 
> Mine would be:
> 6" turkey on wheat with american cheese, not toasted, with lettuce, tomatoes, green peppers, cucumbers, pickles and mayo
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> "Beautifulably"......FAIL!



Was that something to bring up to a supervisor?


----------



## Kris10

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> The thing about Subway that pisses me off is when I walk in and there's only 1 or 2 people in line and I'm thinkin "Great - nobody here" and then the person in front of me whips out a long list and says the dreaded "Yes, I'm ordering 6 subs. The first is... no wait it has... oh that one has... she only want's this.. I'm not sure if they want it toasted..."
> 
> So if you go to Subway and order for your whole office, then you better be stressed cuz the people behind you wanna kick your ass!


 
It's just as irritating for the person that says, "Okay, going to lunch now" only to hear, "Oh yeah, where?....ugh "Subway", "Great, can you get me a..." followed by a "Oh and can you get me a....".....really fvckers, go yourself!!! But no, I'm too nice so I just ask them to write that #### down and apologize to those behind me. I guess if they wanted their sub in such a hurry though, they could've always called it in and not had to wait behind me. Hehe



SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Enjoy! Let us know what you get.
> 
> Ok all this talk of food has me starvin now.


 
Me too! 11:30 can't come fast enough!!



FED_UP said:


> Was that something to bring up to a supervisor?


 
No but maybe you've creeped her out in the past, she wasn't comfortable saying something to you (or maybe you weren't getting her 'please, ew, please stop' hints) and she just had enough :shrug:


----------



## FED_UP

Kris10 said:


> It's just as irritating for the person that says, "Okay, going to lunch now" only to hear, "Oh yeah, where?....ugh "Subway", "Great, can you get me a..." followed by a "Oh and can you get me a....".....really fvckers, go yourself!!! But no, I'm too nice so I just ask them to write that #### down and apologize to those behind me. I guess if they wanted their sub in such a hurry though, they could've always called it in and not had to wait behind me. Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! 11:30 can't come fast enough!!
> 
> 
> 
> No but maybe you've creeped her out in the past, she wasn't comfortable saying something to you (or maybe you weren't getting her 'please, ew, please stop' hints) and she just had enough :shrug:



First time I ever spoke to her, ok I feel better now after all these years, thanks DR Kris10.


----------



## Kris10

Lunch was awesome! I had the pick two...three cheese chicken penne and caesar salad 




FED_UP said:


> First time I ever spoke to her, ok I feel better now after all these years, thanks DR Kris10.


 
Maybe she saw you and thought you _looked_ creepy :shrug: Maybe she's not good at taking compliments :shrug: Maybe she's a weirdo :shrug:


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Lunch was awesome! I had the pick two...three cheese chicken penne and caesar salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she saw you and thought you _looked_ creepy :shrug: Maybe she's not good at taking compliments :shrug: Maybe she's a weirdo :shrug:



My husband and the boy brought me a Greek salad from Coffee Quarter. 

:spoiledbrat:


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> My husband and the boy brought me a Greek salad from Coffee Quarter.
> 
> :spoiledbrat:



I had two smart ones chicken sliders.


----------



## FED_UP

Kris10 said:


> Lunch was awesome! I had the pick two...three cheese chicken penne and caesar salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she saw you and thought you _looked_ creepy :shrug: Maybe she's not good at taking compliments :shrug: Maybe she's a weirdo :shrug:



I found her photo near this phrase.  "A prude (Old French prude meaning honourable woman) [1] is a person who is described as (or would describe themselves as) being concerned with decorum or propriety, significantly in excess of normal prevailing community standards. They may be perceived as being more uncomfortable than most with sexuality or nudity".


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> My husband and the boy brought me a Greek salad from Coffee Quarter.
> 
> :spoiledbrat:


 
Yum! 



slotpuppy said:


> I had two smart ones chicken sliders.


 
Way to sell it 



FED_UP said:


> I found her photo near this phrase. "A prude (Old French prude meaning honourable woman) [1] is a person who is described as (or would describe themselves as) being concerned with decorum or propriety, significantly in excess of normal prevailing community standards. They may be perceived as being more uncomfortable than most with sexuality or nudity".


 
Either way, you should work on your complimenting skills


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Way to sell it



 Thats what I ate today.


----------



## FED_UP

Kris10 said:


> Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> Way to sell it
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, you should work on your complimenting skills



I used this one one day. 

ME: How did you do that?
  Beautiful Stranger: Do what
  Beautiful Stranger actions:  looks at herself
ME: Get to be so beautiful
  Beautiful Stranger:  laughs and smiles


I wonder if that was you.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Thats what I ate today.


 
There wasn't a  or  smiley! :shrug:



FED_UP said:


> I used this one one day.
> 
> ME: How did you do that?
> Beautiful Stranger: Do what
> Beautiful Stranger actions: looks at herself
> ME: Get to be so beautiful
> Beautiful Stranger: laughs and smiles
> 
> 
> I wonder if that was you.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

FED_UP said:


> I used this one one day.
> 
> ME: How did you do that?
> Beautiful Stranger: Do what
> Beautiful Stranger actions:  looks at herself
> ME: Get to be so beautiful
> Beautiful Stranger:  laughs and smiles
> 
> 
> I wonder if that was you.



Doesn't this belong in the thread bout bad pickup lines?


----------



## somdfunguy

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Doesn't this belong in the thread bout bad pickup lines?



i think he is surpassing you and your creepiness for pixie


----------



## FED_UP

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Doesn't this belong in the thread bout bad pickup lines?



I was not trying to pick her up, but if she would have said we can


----------



## Kris10

FED_UP said:


> I was not trying to pick her up, but if she would have said we can


 
I'm Married and PREGNANT fool!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Kris10 said:


> I'm Married and PREGNANT fool!



are you barefoot?   :runningforcover:


----------



## ArkRescue

Kris10 said:


> I'm Married and PREGNANT fool!



Shhhhh 
..... If you don't tell your spouse, he won't tell his ....


----------



## FED_UP

Kris10 said:


> I'm Married and PREGNANT fool!



You really play hard to get, we can get pass these minor issues     this is getting too funny   

WithRespect, I will text you the time I will be on the bridge, keys will be in the ignition, I give up.


----------



## ICit

thunder..... heavy rains.... and more thunder....


god i love spring and summer for this ....



and.... Dunkin has a butter pecan iced coffee.......OMG its almost orgasmic


----------



## warneckutz

ICit said:


> thunder..... heavy rains.... and more thunder....
> 
> 
> god i love spring and summer for this ....
> 
> 
> 
> and.... Dunkin has a butter pecan iced coffee.......OMG its almost orgasmic



I had to put my top and doors back on... rain sucks... bring on the sunshine.


----------



## ICit

warneckutz said:


> I had to put my top and doors back on... rain sucks... bring on the sunshine.



... rain washes the effin pollen away.... 

lets have some rain for that!!!!


----------



## migtig

ICit said:


> and.... Dunkin has a butter pecan iced coffee.......OMG its almost orgasmic



What....no no no - you temptress.


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> What....no no no - you temptress.



oohhhh miggy.... its very good..... ...


----------



## migtig

ICit said:


> oohhhh miggy.... its very good..... ...



I have to run out today...so I might as well make a stop....Oh how you find my weaknesses...

Signed Miggy's Going Out in Public for Freaking Coffee...


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> I have to run out today...so I might as well make a stop....Oh how you find my weaknesses...
> 
> Signed Miggy's Going Out in Public for Freaking Coffee...






you will lubs me more after you try it!!!


----------



## frequentflier

ICit said:


> ... rain washes the effin pollen away....
> 
> lets have some rain for that!!!!



The annual yellow slime has begun...

I am looking forward to having my grass seed watered by mother nature...but not looking forward to unloading the tractor trailer that will be at my store this morning; in the rain.


----------



## ICit

frequentflier said:


> The annual yellow slime has begun...
> 
> I am looking forward to having my grass seed watered by mother nature...but not looking forward to unloading the tractor trailer that will be at my store this morning; in the rain.



oh ... thats gonna suck....


another dog claimed the bed all night....  

crap... I may have to look into more....


----------



## somdfunguy

amazing how a few hours of rain makes dim green grass turn to bright beautiful green grass


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> ... rain washes the effin pollen away....
> 
> lets have some rain for that!!!!



well in that case, let it rain, let it rain, let it rain .......


----------



## FED_UP

Why do my eyes keep wanting to close at work?


----------



## Bay_Kat

So Jennifer was looking for a "Burger Daddy".


----------



## ArkRescue

Bay_Kat said:


> So Jennifer was looking for a "Burger Daddy".



I am TRYING to cut back on BEEF !!!!


----------



## Kris10

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> are you barefoot?   :runningforcover:



Currently, yes 



ArkRescue said:


> Shhhhh
> ..... If you don't tell your spouse, he won't tell his ....







FED_UP said:


> You really play hard to get, we can get pass these minor issues     this is getting too funny


----------



## ICit

one of the most amazing weekends EVER!!!!!

Had a great time at the Hospice walk with two of my dogs...and a few WONDERFUL friends! 

and the rest of the weekend was just as amazing... we grilled up some yummo food and had a good time just chillaxin in the back yard with the dogs!


Life is awesome!!!!


----------



## FED_UP

ICit said:


> one of the most amazing weekends EVER!!!!!
> 
> Had a great time at the Hospice walk with two of my dogs...and a few WONDERFUL friends!
> 
> and the rest of the weekend was just as amazing... we grilled up some yummo food and had a good time just chillaxin in the back yard with the dogs!
> 
> 
> Life is awesome!!!!



Why was I cutting grass and you were chillaxin with yummo?


----------



## ICit

FED_UP said:


> Why was I cutting grass and you were chillaxin with yummo?



.... salmon, scallops, tuna and veggies...... ....oohhh and some beer.

......... ... you are cutting grass already?????   glad I have lots of moss in the front yard....


----------



## FED_UP

ICit said:


> .... salmon, scallops, tuna and veggies...... ....oohhh and some beer.
> 
> ......... ... you are cutting grass already?????   glad I have lots of moss in the front yard....



You could have at least threw me a salmon over the fence and a beer and one of your girl friends.   Several folks in the hood cutting grass already, I hate it.


----------



## ICit

FED_UP said:


> You could have at least threw me a salmon over the fence and a beer and one of your girl friends.   Several folks in the hood cutting grass already, I hate it.



I would have thown you some food and a beer.... sorry but no gal friends were over....    and you cant have my man


----------



## FED_UP

ICit said:


> I would have thown you some food and a beer.... sorry but no gal friends were over....    and you cant have my man



Hubby would have been of no use except cut the grass, yea throw his azz over next time.


----------



## ICit

FED_UP said:


> Hubby would have been of no use except cut the grass, yea throw his azz over next time.



not a hubby.... not ready for that...

and I really dont have any grass .... pea gravel back yard.... 

and I use the weed eater for like three minutes to cut the front yard if needed....  (it gets the LATE afternoon sun.... so not much grass, more moss and weeds....)

so i placed a bird feeder out there and let the birds deal with the yard


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> not a hubby.... not ready for that...
> 
> and I really dont have any grass .... pea gravel back yard....
> 
> and I use the weed eater for like three minutes to cut the front yard if needed....  (it gets the LATE afternoon sun.... so not much grass, more moss and weeds....)
> 
> so i placed a bird feeder out there and let the birds deal with the yard



I close off the driveways and let the horses eat the grass <G>.


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> I close off the driveways and let the horses eat the grass <G>.



oohhh i need to rent a goat for a day....


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> oohhh i need to rent a goat for a day....



There are people who do just that, rent out goats to eat lawns for people.  Problem is keeping them contained.  They always think the grass is greener on the other side of the fence lol.


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> There are people who do just that, rent out goats to eat lawns for people.  Problem is keeping them contained.  They always think the grass is greener on the other side of the fence lol.



yard is not that large....  tie him off...

  would like the goat to be aggressive for with the hoot rats walk thru he could go and head butt them


----------



## RareBreed

40 minutes until quitting time!!


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> 40 minutes until quitting time!!



Must be nice.


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


> Must be nice.



It's VERY nice.


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> It's VERY nice.



Iggy is very nice too.


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


> Iggy is very nice too.



 Put me on ignore. I don't care. I'm still leaving in 25 minutes regardless.


----------



## ICit

RareBreed said:


> Put me on ignore. I don't care. I'm still leaving in 25 minutes regardless.





dats right... you tell him!


----------



## frequentflier

RareBreed said:


> Put me on ignore. I don't care. I'm still leaving in 25 minutes regardless.



Don't you get up at 2:30 in the morning or some ungodly hour like that?


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> Put me on ignore. I don't care. I'm still leaving in 25 minutes regardless.


Iggy 


ICit said:


> dats right... you tell him!


Iggy 


frequentflier said:


> Don't you get up at 2:30 in the morning or some ungodly hour like that?


----------



## somdfunguy

Look at the Hawaiian bread my wife made!

View attachment 94433


----------



## Bay_Kat

somdfunguy said:


> Look at the Hawaiian bread my wife made!



Please send me the recipe, I love Hawaiian bread.


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> There are people who do just that, rent out goats to eat lawns for people.  Problem is keeping them contained.  They always think the grass is greener on the other side of the fence lol.



If I mow your lawn all summer how much would you pay me?


----------



## Hank

FED_UP said:


> If I mow your lawn all summer how much would you pay me?



TopPick!!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

Hank said:


> TopPick!!!!



that is what I have been thinking too lately


----------



## RareBreed

frequentflier said:


> Don't you get up at 2:30 in the morning or some ungodly hour like that?



Yep, up at 2:30am and at work by 5am.


----------



## ICit

...........

so im really into my music today and guess I was set on "old" auto pilot....

and next thing I know... I was like WTF... Where am I ...and why am I pulling into my old job.....


.....


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> ...........
> 
> so im really into my music today and guess I was set on "old" auto pilot....
> 
> and next thing I know... I was like WTF... Where am I ...and why am I pulling into my old job.....
> 
> 
> .....


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


>



I know right.....   all of a sudden i was like... why am i on this road????


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> I know right.....   all of a sudden i was like... why am i on this road????



:screeeeech:  immediate illegal U-turn.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> :screeeeech:  immediate illegal U-turn.



there was a few illegal moves......


and they changed out our phones last night... didnt tell us...

so now all my effin contacts are gone.....  we just got these phones a few weeks ago.... took me a day to program in all my chit!!!!


----------



## frequentflier

ICit said:


> there was a few illegal moves......
> 
> 
> and they changed out our phones last night... didnt tell us...
> 
> so now all my effin contacts are gone.....  we just got these phones a few weeks ago.... took me a day to program in all my chit!!!!




Maybe you can call in the hot IT guys to fix all your problems.


----------



## ICit

frequentflier said:


> Maybe you can call in the hot IT guys to fix all your problems.




MAYBE.... i will have to  them


----------



## Kris10




----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> ...........
> 
> so im really into my music today and guess I was set on "old" auto pilot....
> 
> and next thing I know... I was like WTF... Where am I ...and why am I pulling into my old job.....
> 
> 
> .....



I lived in the same house for 10 years so when I sold it and moved to the next one I feared I would do just that and pull up at my old house and park in the driveway and go URGH! LOL


----------



## slotpuppy

They are running jack hammers and grinding our cement floors at work today. Everything is covered in white dust, you cant breath or hear any effin thing.


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> If I mow your lawn all summer how much would you pay me?



I wouldn't pay you anything - I don't need my lawn cut, the horses do it .....


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


>







cuz i leave early today.... but then have class this eve... sigh


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> They are running jack hammers and grinding our cement floors at work today. Everything is covered in white dust, you cant breath or hear any effin thing.


 
They should be doing that sh!t after hours 



ICit said:


> cuz i leave early today.... but then have class this eve... sigh


 
But you get to leave early and that class takes you one step closer to your degree/certificate/whatever the hell you're going to school for


----------



## somdfunguy

Kris10 said:


> They should be doing that sh!t after hours
> 
> 
> 
> But you get to leave early and that class takes you one step closer to your degree/certificate/whatever the hell you're going to school for


Clown college


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> Clown college





hush...... dont hate me cuz im doing better in the class than you are....


I knew that was you sitting up front making effed up ballon animals ...trying to impress the teacher....


----------



## Roman

ArkRescue said:


> I wouldn't pay you anything - I don't need my lawn cut, the horses do it .....


Ark, you should have said that he could have all-you-can-eat grass as payment!


----------



## ICit

Roman said:


> Ark, you should have said that he could have all-you-can-eat grass as payment!



... cuz he would have turned it into some sick and twisted way of her saying he could eat


----------



## FED_UP

ICit said:


> ... cuz he would have turned it into some sick and twisted way of her saying he could eat



All of you get you mind out the gutter, it was a sweet and genuine offer to ARK , I was going to provide fertilizer and seed too.


----------



## FED_UP

ICit said:


> ... cuz he would have turned it into some sick and twisted way of her saying he could eat



As much as I would lo,,,nah and can't finish this statment


----------



## FED_UP

What about Boston? change subject, getting a bit warm.


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> All of you get you mind out the gutter, it was a sweet and genuine offer to ARK , I was going to provide fertilizer and seed too.



Were you going to poop on my lawn?  Ewwww.


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> Were you going to poop on my lawn?  Ewwww.



No


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> Clown college







ArkRescue said:


> Were you going to poop on my lawn?  Ewwww.



I think he meant fertilize, ummm, seed and fertilize. Ya know, fertilize


----------



## ArkRescue

Kris10 said:


> I think he meant fertilize, ummm, seed and fertilize. Ya know, fertilize



 LOL


----------



## Kris10

ArkRescue said:


> LOL


----------



## ArkRescue

Kris10 said:


>



I forgot to add this:


----------



## Kris10

ArkRescue said:


> I forgot to add this:


 
Silly!


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> I forgot to add this:



I will get you up to speed on grass fertilization with a few demonstrations. Its safer to wear gloves to eliminate hazards. Oh and goggles too.


----------



## somdfunguy

FED_UP said:


> I will get you up to speed on grass fertilization with a few demonstrations. Its safer to wear gloves to eliminate hazards. Oh and goggles too.


dont you have a face to lick or a truck to find?


----------



## FED_UP

somdfunguy said:


> dont you have a face to lick or a truck to find?



No faces and I don't like driving trucks.


----------



## Kris10

Buenos dias amigos


----------



## ICit

fingers crossed..... maybe I will find out Monday if I got the job i applied for....


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> fingers crossed..... maybe I will find out Monday if I got the job i applied for....



I thought you just started the job?


----------



## ArkRescue

Kris10 said:


> Buenos dias amigos



I'm ready for Buenas Noches so I can go to sleep!


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I thought you just started the job?



I did    but I put in for another job.... just will support another group...


CHANGE IS GOOD!!!!  Learning new things is better!!!!


----------



## Kris10

ArkRescue said:


> I'm ready for Buenas Noches so I can go to sleep!


 


I can't complain. Lil man slept from 8-5:30 this morning


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> I did  but I put in for another job.... just will support another group...
> 
> 
> CHANGE IS GOOD!!!! Learning new things is better!!!!


 
I bet some people can't take all your happiness 


I feel like I'm too happy for most, especially in the morning


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> I bet some people can't take all your happiness
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm too happy for most, especially in the morning



....so true....

and for those who cant handle the happy.... then they can go dwell on their misery....


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> ....so true....
> 
> and for those who cant handle the happy.... then they can go dwell on their misery....


 
Misery loves company.........well, too bad! 


And I wouldn't say most are miserable, most just aren't people-people


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> I did    but I put in for another job.... just will support another group...
> 
> 
> CHANGE IS GOOD!!!!  Learning new things is better!!!!



Change is scary 

Everything has to be ritualistic and my mornings have to go exactly the same or my whole day is thrown off.


----------



## ArkRescue

Kris10 said:


> I bet some people can't take all your happiness
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm too happy for most, especially in the morning



It takes me a while to wake up, so my happiness comes out after I am awake.  I know people who are bright and cheerful first thing every morning.  They obviously take less time to "wake up" than I do.  By the time I get to work I am just starting to feel fully awake ....


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Change is scary
> 
> Everything has to be ritualistic and my mornings have to go exactly the same or my whole day is thrown off.





......  use to be like that.... but seeing how change has bettered me..... and my life overall.....  its awesome!!!


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> Change is scary
> 
> Everything has to be ritualistic and my mornings have to go exactly the same or my whole day is thrown off.


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> Misery loves company.........well, too bad!
> 
> 
> And I wouldn't say most are miserable, most just aren't people-people



no... there are more miserable people than you think....


i got tired of ....  ... I love my job .....  

what a craptacular day this is.....   blah...blah blah...


----------



## FED_UP

ICit said:


> I did    but I put in for another job.... just will support another group...
> 
> 
> CHANGE IS GOOD!!!!  Learning new things is better!!!!



I quit a nice job I liked, I had to follow the money.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

FED_UP said:


> I quit a nice job I liked, I had to follow the money.



I recently did the same. I still talk all my old co-workers. I miss them. They were wonderful though. They understood and told me I could always come back if things in the new job didn't work out. I still work in the same office as some of my former co-workers.  One of the guys and I have worked together off and on for the last 13 years. He was my boss in one of the jobs, assisted me in getting my "old" job. Wonderful man. We've since both worked for 3 of the same companies. I'd work for him anytime. Total respect for him!


----------



## FED_UP

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I recently did the same. I still talk all my old co-workers. I miss them. They were wonderful though. They understood and told me I could always come back if things in the new job didn't work out. I still work in the same office as some of my former co-workers.  One of the guys and I have worked together off and on for the last 13 years. He was my boss in one of the jobs, assisted me in getting my "old" job. Wonderful man. We've since both worked for 3 of the same companies. I'd work for him anytime. Total respect for him!



Kinda sucks leaving some good friends, but money talks these days.


----------



## Kris10

ArkRescue said:


> It takes me a while to wake up, so my happiness comes out after I am awake. I know people who are bright and cheerful first thing every morning. They obviously take less time to "wake up" than I do. By the time I get to work I am just starting to feel fully awake ....


 
I typically wake up happy, sometimes not necessarily beaming right away  but I'm usually all smiles. I don't have any real reason not to smile 



ICit said:


> no... there are more miserable people than you think....
> 
> 
> i got tired of .... ... I love my job .....
> 
> what a craptacular day this is..... blah...blah blah...


 
Meh, I guess that's true. There's always those you just can't please, rather, nothing seems to please them. Still, I just shoot em my killer smile and move along with my day


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> I typically wake up happy, sometimes not necessarily beaming right away  but I'm usually all smiles. I don't have any real reason not to smile
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I guess that's true. There's always those you just can't please, rather, nothing seems to please them. Still, I just shoot em my killer smile and move along with my day



thats right....  

i try not to let things bother me in life....  

I love to puff glitter in the face of those who are nothing but negative in life....   it makes me feel even better!!!


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> thats right....
> 
> i try not to let things bother me in life....
> 
> *I love to puff glitter in the face of those who are nothing but negative in life....   it makes me feel even better!!!*



now, now, now ..... that's not the correct way to ensure that you get good karma back to you, now is it?  Let's change that attitude young lady ....


----------



## Roman

ICit said:


> fingers crossed..... maybe I will find out Monday if I got the job i applied for....


Fingers crossed for you here! Good luck.


----------



## somdfunguy

Bay_Kat said:


> Please send me the recipe, I love Hawaiian bread.



Hawaiian Sweet Bread Recipe | Barbara Bakes


----------



## FED_UP

Why do you come to work and within a 1/2 hour your on a smoke break, little rant for the morning.


----------



## withrespect

WR Life Lesson #2564582:

Don't ever eat a lollipop during a meeting.


It's bad news bears.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> WR Life Lesson #2564582:
> 
> Don't ever eat a lollipop during a meeting.
> 
> 
> It's bad news bears.





why.....


unless you were slurping, shoving it way in your mouth...  using your tongue to do circles around it...

aka.... working it like a porn star...


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> why.....
> 
> 
> unless you were slurping, shoving it way in your mouth...  using your tongue to do circles around it...
> 
> aka.... working it like a porn star...



Definitely wasnt...  

I think the dirty old man in my office just has an oral fixation and he creeps me out.   :staringproblem: 
:nevereatingalollipopagain:


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Definitely wasnt...
> 
> I think the dirty old man in my office just has an oral fixation and he creeps me out.   :staringproblem:
> :nevereatingalollipopagain:



next time bring  a banana


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> Definitely wasnt...
> 
> I think the dirty old man in my office just has an oral fixation and he creeps me out.   :staringproblem:
> :nevereatingalollipopagain:



Lollipop, ice cream cone, hot dog/sausage ....... eating lobster with your hands .....


----------



## ArkRescue

somdfunguy said:


> next time bring  a banana



ahh that was one I left out of my list - darn!


----------



## FED_UP

Why would you cut your left signal light on while entering a circle and keeping on it until you got out?


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> WR Life Lesson #2564582:
> 
> Don't ever eat a lollipop during a meeting.
> 
> 
> It's bad news bears.



Not professional to do that at work is it? Atleast in a meeting.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> Definitely wasnt...
> 
> I think the dirty old man in my office just has an oral fixation and he creeps me out.   :staringproblem:
> :nevereatingalollipopagain:



My guess is he did not stand up right away after the meeting.


----------



## Roman

FED_UP said:


> My guess is he did not stand up right away after the meeting.


----------



## withrespect

He started making me nervous so I just bit the lolli off and chewed the gum.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> He started making me nervouse so I just bit the lolli off and chewed the gum.



OUCH     funny, funny.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> He started making me nervouse so I just bit the lolli off and *chewed the gum*.



Blowpop?


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> Blowpop?



a strawberry one!


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> a strawberry one!



I LOVE those !  Bought a bag of them last week - half the bag is gone already LOL - they are great stress-busters when driving in traffic, so I usually keep a few in the car.


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> I LOVE those !  Bought a bag of them last week - half the bag is gone already LOL - they are great stress-busters when driving in traffic, so I usually keep a few in the car.




She has affected this guy for the rest of his life, he will never be the same.     WR is too funny.


----------



## Kris10

ArkRescue said:


> Blowpop?


 
Mmm I haven't had one of those in forever!



withrespect said:


> a strawberry one!


 
The best! I mean, what other kind is there, really?


----------



## ArkRescue

Kris10 said:


> Mmm I haven't had one of those in forever!
> 
> 
> 
> The best! I mean, what other kind is there, really?



I wish they would bag them by separate flavors?  Then again if you go to certain stores you can pick out the flavor you want from their display and only buy the ones you like.


----------



## Kris10

ArkRescue said:


> I wish they would bag them by separate flavors? Then again if you go to certain stores you can pick out the flavor you want from their display and only buy the ones you like.


 
Yeah I think you can buy in bulk (I'm not talking 10 pounds or anything, lol) from candy stores


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Yeah I think you can buy in bulk (I'm not talking 10 pounds or anything, lol) from candy stores



Candy will make me more fat.


----------



## ICit

amazing... FANTABULOUS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!   

got to spend time with wonderful friends...

and got to see my K9 buddies... ... its great to be missed by them!  So I may be back to training with the boys in blue again...  

oohh and we will be doing another 5K this sat..... anyone else wanna do it.. lemme know and I will send you the info!!!


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Candy will make me more fat.


 
You're not fat


----------



## warneckutz

Kris10 said:


> You're not fat



*yer...


SoMD Hillbillies...


----------



## Kris10

warneckutz said:


> *yer...
> 
> 
> SoMD Hillbillies...


 
Wait...what?


----------



## warneckutz

Kris10 said:


> Wait...what?


----------



## Kris10

warneckutz said:


>


 

Okay


----------



## somdfunguy

I spent late Saturday until sunrise Sunday being thrown up on.  Such things we do for our little ones.  We had it lucky, made it 15 months without anything like this happening. A friend of ours had to deal with it for months.


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> You're not fat



Did you see the FB pics my trainer posted of me at the gym? I looked fat.


----------



## ICit

eewww.... a coworker is wearing some sort of  perfume.... OMG...

it smells like a dead old woman....


thinking about breaking out the lysol and spraying it everywhere to take the smell away....


and she sits over 15 ft from me... just think about how those that sit next to her feels....


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> eewww.... a coworker is wearing some sort of  perfume.... OMG...
> 
> it smells like a dead old woman....
> 
> 
> thinking about breaking out the lysol and spraying it everywhere to take the smell away....
> 
> 
> and she sits over 15 ft from me... just think about how those that sit next to her feels....



Don't you just hate that.  I get such a headache.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> Don't you just hate that.  I get such a headache.



From the complaining?


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> From the complaining?



From the glare of your sparkles shining in my eyes.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Don't you just hate that.  I get such a headache.



i hear ya


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> From the glare of your sparkles shining in my eyes.



That's the nicest thing you've ever said to me!


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> I spent late Saturday until sunrise Sunday being thrown up on. Such things we do for our little ones. We had it lucky, made it 15 months without anything like this happening. A friend of ours had to deal with it for months.


 
I hear ya. We had to play in poop, collecting samples, a couple weeks ago 

True love is picking a huge booger that isn't even yours 



slotpuppy said:


> Did you see the FB pics my trainer posted of me at the gym? I looked fat.


 
No you don't, I swear 



ICit said:


> eewww.... a coworker is wearing some sort of  perfume.... OMG...
> 
> it smells like a dead old woman....
> 
> 
> thinking about breaking out the lysol and spraying it everywhere to take the smell away....
> 
> 
> and she sits over 15 ft from me... just think about how those that sit next to her feels....


 
I hate that! My bosses Mom (she's 82, I think....and boy is she feisty!) bathes in her perfume. I seriously think you can smell her when she pulls into the parking lot


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> I hear ya. We had to play in poop, collecting samples, a couple weeks ago
> 
> *True love is picking a huge booger that isn't even yours *
> 
> 
> No you don't, I swear
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that! My bosses Mom (she's 82, I think....and boy is she feisty!) bathes in her perfume. I seriously think you can smell her when she pulls into the parking lot


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> eewww.... a coworker is wearing some sort of  perfume.... OMG...
> 
> it smells like a dead old woman....
> 
> 
> thinking about breaking out the lysol and spraying it everywhere to take the smell away....
> 
> 
> and she sits over 15 ft from me... just think about how those that sit next to her feels....



People who wear an excessive amount of perfume are treated the same here as those who don't bathe regularly and smell, they are counseled by their supervisor to NOT be so offending.

People who drown themselves in perfume are being inconsiderate of those around them that may not find their choice of scent quite as appealing as they do.


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> People who wear an excessive amount of perfume are treated the same here as those who don't bathe regularly and smell, they are counseled by their supervisor to NOT be so offending.
> 
> People who drown themselves in perfume are being inconsiderate of those around them that may not find their choice of scent quite as appealing as they do.



omg....

the bad thing is...she will go to the bathroom and re spray....


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> Don't you just hate that.  I get such a headache.



One lady I used to work with (older lady) wore an expensive perfume that truly smelled like male kitty spray ...... ewwww.

I knew another lady who poured her perfume into her rinse water when she washed clothes so all of her clothes would smell heavily of the scent just like she did LOL

We all have our likes and dislikes for scents.  If you wear perfume, it should be just enough that only people next to you can smell it, not that you walk down the hall and 2 hours later the smell is still lingering in the hall.


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> One lady I used to work with (older lady) wore an expensive perfume that truly smelled like male kitty spray ...... ewwww.
> 
> I knew another lady who poured her perfume into her rinse water when she washed clothes so all of her clothes would smell heavily of the scent just like she did LOL
> 
> We all have our likes and dislikes for scents.  If you wear perfume, it should be just enough that only people next to you can smell it, not that you walk down the hall and 2 hours later the smell is still lingering in the hall.




amen!!!!!!!!


----------



## RareBreed

I got some perfume as a gift once. I think it was Jessica Simpson's that she came out with years ago. Whenever I'd walk past somebody, they'd ask if I smelled something burning. I never wore it again which is fine because I'm not a perfume kind of person anyway.


----------



## ICit

WR.....WR..... WR....

my coworker is just telling us a story about yesterday as he left from work... he found a mouse in his truck.... ....

....  he saw it on the floor and as he moved .. the next thing he knew it was on the center console  ....

he squealed like a little school girl!!!!!


----------



## ICit

OMG.....  Just got the phone call about my paper work for the gun i purchased back in Feb....  It JUST came back.   and all is good.


oohhh poor socki!!!!!  God knows how much longer hers will take.


----------



## withrespect

RareBreed said:


> I got some perfume as a gift once. I think it was Jessica Simpson's that she came out with years ago. Whenever I'd walk past somebody, they'd ask if I smelled something burning. I never wore it again which is fine because I'm not a perfume kind of person anyway.



Fancy? I wore that one time and felt like I smelled like baby puke for the rest of the day. 

I try to find body mists of perfumes because they tend to be lighter because they don't have oil to make it linger.  



ICit said:


> WR.....WR..... WR....
> 
> my coworker is just telling us a story about yesterday as he left from work... he found a mouse in his truck.... ....
> 
> ....  he saw it on the floor and as he moved .. the next thing he knew it was on the center console  ....
> 
> he squealed like a little school girl!!!!!



  Somebody squish it!!!


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Fancy? I wore that one time and felt like I smelled like baby puke for the rest of the day.
> 
> I try to find body mists of perfumes because they tend to be lighter because they don't have oil to make it linger.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody squish it!!!





he caught it in a cup... and tossed it out in the effing parking lot  

so now it could be making a nest in anyones car


----------



## frequentflier

ICit said:


> WR.....WR..... WR....
> 
> my coworker is just telling us a story about yesterday as he left from work... he found a mouse in his truck.... ....
> 
> ....  he saw it on the floor and as he moved .. the next thing he knew it was on the center console  ....
> 
> he squealed like a little school girl!!!!!



Mice are known to build nests up in the seats of vehicles. If you hear something that sounds like chewing, it is probably the baby mice filling their bellies with the 
seat stuffing.


----------



## ICit

frequentflier said:


> Mice are known to build nests up in the seats of vehicles. If you hear something that sounds like chewing, it is probably the baby mice filling their bellies with the
> seat stuffing.


----------



## RareBreed

withrespect said:


> Fancy? I wore that one time and felt like I smelled like baby puke for the rest of the day.
> 
> I try to find body mists of perfumes because they tend to be lighter because they don't have oil to make it linger.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody squish it!!!



No, wasn't Fancy. It was this...


----------



## somdfunguy

and how come it is possible to have liquids coming out of all orifices at once?


----------



## Kris10

ArkRescue said:


> People who wear an excessive amount of perfume are treated the same here as those who don't bathe regularly and smell, *they are counseled by their supervisor to NOT be so offending*.
> 
> People who drown themselves in perfume are being inconsiderate of those around them that may not find their choice of scent quite as appealing as they do.


 
How does one go about talking to someone about being...umm, stinky? We have a stinky co-worker that "they" (the supervisors) claim they can't say anything to because it could be considered discriminating or whatever. I mean, it's not like she's Indian and smelling like Curry. She's just a woman that smells like she doesn't bathe regularly 



ICit said:


> omg....
> 
> the bad thing is...she will go to the bathroom and re spray....


 
Does anyone say anything to her? You could keep it silly and sorta try to laugh it off, between gagging of course...hehe


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> How does one go about talking to someone about being...umm, stinky? We have a stinky co-worker that "they" (the supervisors) claim they can't say anything to because it could be considered discriminating or whatever. I mean, it's not like she's Indian and smelling like Curry. She's just a woman that smells like she doesn't bathe regularly
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone say anything to her? You could keep it silly and sorta try to laugh it off, between gagging of course...hehe



  Or put an anonymous flyer up in the bathroom saying

"to the person spraying all the perfume:  ####ing knock it off... You are ruining the indoor air quality and we don't appreciate it.  ####ing save some for next week.


----------



## RareBreed

withrespect said:


> Or put an anonymous flyer up in the bathroom saying
> 
> "to the person spraying all the perfume:  ####ing knock it off... You are ruining the indoor air quality and we don't appreciate it.  ####ing save some for next week.



 but this reminded me of a Post-It note somebody put up on the ladies bathroom mirror last week. It said something along the lines of "No amount of primping will get rid of that amount of ugly."


----------



## ICit

RareBreed said:


> but this reminded me of a Post-It note somebody put up on the ladies bathroom mirror last week. It said something along the lines of "No amount of primping will get rid of that amount of ugly."


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> How does one go about talking to someone about being...umm, stinky? We have a stinky co-worker that "they" (the supervisors) claim they can't say anything to because it could be considered discriminating or whatever. I mean, it's not like she's Indian and smelling like Curry. She's just a woman that smells like she doesn't bathe regularly
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone say anything to her? You could keep it silly and sorta try to laugh it off, between gagging of course...hehe



you cant.... she is SPECIAL KIND STUPID....

she gets butthurt over the smallest things....


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Or put an anonymous flyer up in the bathroom saying
> 
> "to the person spraying all the perfume: ####ing knock it off... You are ruining the indoor air quality and we don't appreciate it. *####ing save some for next week*.


 




RareBreed said:


> but this reminded me of a Post-It note somebody put up on the ladies bathroom mirror last week. It said something along the lines of "No amount of primping will get rid of that amount of ugly."


 
Oh my dayummmm 



ICit said:


> you cant.... she is SPECIAL KIND STUPID....
> 
> she gets butthurt over the smallest things....


 
Wait....do you know who I'm talking about? Do you work with me?? Do you KNOW stinky?!?


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> Oh my dayummmm
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....do you know who I'm talking about? Do you work with me?? Do you KNOW stinky?!?



.... 

 ... usually she wears things that dont smell this bad.... she does have lots of bbw stuff


----------



## ArkRescue

Kris10 said:


> How does one go about talking to someone about being...umm, stinky? We have a stinky co-worker that "they" (the supervisors) claim they can't say anything to because it could be considered discriminating or whatever. I mean, it's not like she's Indian and smelling like Curry. She's just a woman that smells like she doesn't bathe regularly



We have an Asian co-worker that had been coming  to work smelling heavily of a bad smell that is part of the way they live and food they eat apparently (I forgot what the supv said it was).  So many people complained about the strong odor that the supervisor told him he had to go home that day and to make changes at home so he didn't come to work smelling like that anymore.  When he came back to work he didn't have much of a smell.  I feel bad when supervisors have to do that kind of stuff but that's what they make the big bucks for right?  To another Asian person from his Country, the smell would have been usual he said (supv).


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> ....
> 
> ... usually she wears things that dont smell this bad.... she does have lots of bbw stuff


 
Usually she smells like a barn. I mean, even if she's just going to the bathroom to pee, you can ALWAYS tell when she pulls down her pants. For me to even type this out makes me want to vomit. And no, unfortunately, I'm not kidding. It's the most disgusting smell.



ArkRescue said:


> We have an Asian co-worker that had been coming to work smelling heavily of a bad smell that is part of the way they live and food they eat apparently (I forgot what the supv said it was). So many people complained about the strong odor that the supervisor told him he had to go home that day and to make changes at home so he didn't come to work smelling like that anymore. When he came back to work he didn't have much of a smell. I feel bad when supervisors have to do that kind of stuff but that's what they make the big bucks for right? To another Asian person from his Country, the smell would have been usual he said (supv).


 
Our supervisor's a big ol pu$$y and won't say ANYTHING


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> Usually she smells like a barn. I mean, even if she's just going to the bathroom to pee, you can ALWAYS tell when she pulls down her pants. For me to even type this out makes me want to vomit. And no, unfortunately, I'm not kidding. It's the most disgusting smell.
> 
> 
> 
> Our supervisor's a big ol pu$$y and won't say ANYTHING



omg.... omg.... omg....  eewwwwwwww  .....  give that beyotch some fresh wipes...


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> omg.... omg.... omg.... eewwwwwwww ..... give that beyotch some fresh wipes...


 
She's a bigger woman so she likely can't reach well. Still, showering daily should certainly be able to help :shrug:


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> She's a bigger woman so she likely can't reach well. Still, showering daily should certainly be able to help :shrug:



get her a power washer then


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> get her a power washer then


 
 that's horrible!!


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> that's horrible!!



:shrug:... what...


----------



## somdfunguy

I think a car wash coupon would be more tactful and produce better results.


----------



## frequentflier

somdfunguy said:


> I think a car wash coupon would be more tactful and produce better results.



or a bidet?


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> :shrug:... what...


 
I guess if she doesn't mind offending all of us, we/I shouldn't mind offending her...



somdfunguy said:


> I think a car wash coupon would be more tactful and produce better results.


 




frequentflier said:


> or a bidet?


 
Yeah that'd probably work but I'm not buying one for her


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> We have an Asian co-worker that had been coming  to work smelling heavily of a bad smell that is part of the way they live and food they eat apparently (I forgot what the supv said it was).  So many people complained about the strong odor that the supervisor told him he had to go home that day and to make changes at home so he didn't come to work smelling like that anymore.  When he came back to work he didn't have much of a smell.  I feel bad when supervisors have to do that kind of stuff but that's what they make the big bucks for right?  To another Asian person from his Country, the smell would have been usual he said (supv).



Terrible when you can't smell yourself. I had to tell a guy once who worked for me about his hygiene which carried a bad smell, sad. Either he was showering with no soap or he was just naturally stinky. Got one of them in my office now  at work.      If you knew somenone that was a bit stinky would you tell them???   or is it just too embarrassing.


----------



## withrespect

You know what's my favorite? 

Having people pissed off at me for not inviting them to a farewell luncheon when the boss said to only distribute the invitation to a certain IPT. So I do so. I WAS ONLY FOLLOWING ORDERS AND NOW I AM THE ####ING BAD PERSON.  

A woman in the office that already intimidates the hell out of me came up to me and yelled at me.  

THIS is why I hate everyone and I am a hermit.  

omg... *:SLAM: *at my boss.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> You know what's my favorite?
> 
> Having people pissed off at me for not inviting them to a farewell luncheon when the boss said to only distribute the invitation to a certain IPT. So I do so. I WAS ONLY FOLLOWING ORDERS AND NOW I AM THE ####ING BAD PERSON.
> 
> A woman in the office that already intimidates the hell out of me came up to me and yelled at me.
> 
> THIS is why I hate everyone and I am a hermit.
> 
> omg... *:SLAM: *at my boss.



girl... stand up for yourself.....    tell her she was not on the effing list..so maybe the boss didnt want her to attend...  

hhaaaa ever think about that...


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> You know what's my favorite?
> 
> Having people pissed off at me for not inviting them to a farewell luncheon when the boss said to only distribute the invitation to a certain IPT. So I do so. I WAS ONLY FOLLOWING ORDERS AND NOW I AM THE ####ING BAD PERSON.
> 
> A woman in the office that already intimidates the hell out of me came up to me and yelled at me.
> 
> THIS is why I hate everyone and I am a hermit.
> 
> omg... *:SLAM: *at my boss.



That was wrong of your boss to do that . Never heard of something ridiculous as that, everyone should always be invited in the office, up to them if they want to show up.  Or was it that the boss was paying? Tell the brute female to talk to the boss, that will go over well, she won't have the balls.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> That was wrong of your boss to do that . Never heard of something ridiculous as that, everyone should always be invited in the office, up to them if they want to show up.  Or was it that the boss was paying? Tell the brute female to talk to the boss, that will go over well, she won't have the balls.



Our office is over 200 people spread out between two buildings and six IPTs...


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> girl... stand up for yourself..... tell her she was not on the effing list..so maybe the boss didnt want her to attend...
> 
> hhaaaa ever think about that...


 


WR...you aren't the one she should have a problem with, it's your boss...and you should certainly tell her that. Or, tell your boss that she was offended and confronted you and that you wanted to see if her being off the list was an oversight or what. Or, just smack that bitch


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> Our office is over 200 people spread out between two buildings and six IPTs...



Ummm that could be a problem.


----------



## FED_UP

Kris10 said:


> WR...you aren't the one she should have a problem with, it's your boss...and you should certainly tell her that. Or, tell your boss that she was offended and confronted you and that you wanted to see if her being off the list was an oversight or what. Or, just smack that bitch



What if she turns the other cheek? WR would never hit a lady.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> What if she turns the other cheek? WR would never hit a lady.



I would never hit anyone unless you try to hurt my sons.   Then... I will kill you and make it look like a tragic accident.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I would never hit anyone unless you try to hurt my sons.   Then... I will kill you and make it look like a tragic accident.



Death by propane tank?


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Death by propane tank?



Death by black widow.


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> I would never hit anyone unless you try to hurt my sons.   Then... I will kill you and make it look like a tragic accident.



Accident? What fun is that? Make sure everyone knows who did it and to not F with you or your family.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> Accident? What fun is that? Make sure everyone knows who did it and to not F with you or your family.



  You don't like me to hold back my crazy, do you?


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> You don't like me to hold back my crazy, do you?



It is entertaining at times. Was this person Regina George?


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> It is entertaining at times. Was this person Regina George?



Nope...


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> Nope...



Now I am curious... 
Let me know who I need to kill.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> Our office is over 200 people spread out between two buildings and six IPTs...



Thanks for the invite.  ####er!


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> Thanks for the invite.  ####er!



I am not inviting you to another thing.  You were supposed to be my date for that wedding in 2009 and backed out at the last minute.  I am mad at you.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> I am not inviting you to another thing.  You were supposed to be my date for that wedding in 2009 and backed out at the last minute.  I am mad at you.



Holy grudge holder!  I think I was dieting at the time... or something...


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> Holy grudge holder!  I think I was dieting at the time... or something...



 I don't want to hear it.


----------



## warneckutz




----------



## slotpuppy

Today everyone is one day closer to their death.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Today everyone is one day closer to their death.



Well aren't you a particularly bright little ray of sunshine this morning.


----------



## migtig

slotpuppy said:


> Today everyone is one day closer to their death.



When your time's up, it's up.  :shrug:


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Today everyone is one day closer to their death.



...... thats my line!!!!!


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> You know what's my favorite?
> 
> Having people pissed off at me for not inviting them to a farewell luncheon when the boss said to only distribute the invitation to a certain IPT. So I do so. I WAS ONLY FOLLOWING ORDERS AND NOW I AM THE ####ING BAD PERSON.
> 
> A woman in the office that already intimidates the hell out of me came up to me and yelled at me.
> 
> THIS is why I hate everyone and I am a hermit.
> 
> omg... *:SLAM: *at my boss.



So sorry WR - let's go shoe shopping and forget all about it eh?


----------



## Kris10

warneckutz said:


> Holy grudge holder! I think I was dieting at the time... or something...


 
She was really looking forward to it! She probably told all kinds of people that she had a hot date, then BAM....you back out. What was she supposed to tell people? What was she supposed to do?? Come up with a _hotter_ date? Yeah right...as if they'd sparkle like you. Pah!


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Well aren't you a particularly bright little ray of sunshine this morning.


Spreading happiness where ever I go. 


migtig said:


> When your time's up, it's up.  :shrug:


But what if I die on the wrong day? 


ICit said:


> ...... thats my line!!!!!



 We can share.


----------



## warneckutz

Kris10 said:


> She was really looking forward to it! She probably told all kinds of people that she had a hot date, then BAM....you back out. What was she supposed to tell people? What was she supposed to do?? Come up with a _hotter_ date? Yeah right...as if they'd sparkle like you. Pah!



####in' A


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Spreading happiness where ever I go.
> 
> But what if I die on the wrong day?
> 
> 
> We can share.


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> ####in' A


----------



## LuckyMe143

I just had 2 pb &j's and a beer for lunch. For some reason today feels like a Saturday...lol!


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


>



You should be thanking him, not upset with him.  Imagine how different your life may have been if what looks like a simple thing in the past had occurred differently.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> You should be thanking him, not upset with him.  Imagine how different your life may have been if what looks like a simple thing in the past had occurred differently.



####in' A


----------



## Reighvin

LuckyMe143 said:


> I just had 2 pb &j's and a beer for lunch. For some reason today feels like a Saturday...lol!



The first time I read that I missed the p and spit water on my computer. Thank you for making my day.


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> You should be thanking him, not upset with him. Imagine how different your life may have been if what looks like a simple thing in the past had occurred differently.


 
Butterfly Effect.............good point 



Reighvin said:


> The first time I read that I missed the p and spit water on my computer. Thank you for making my day.


 


Oh ya know, just a typical Saturday


----------



## LuckyMe143

Reighvin said:


> The first time I read that I missed the p and spit water on my computer. Thank you for making my day.



Lol your welcome.


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> Lol *your *welcome.


*
you're*** *


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> *
> you're*** *



You're what?


----------



## warneckutz

somdfunguy said:


> You should be thanking him, not upset with him.  Imagine how different your life may have been if what looks like a simple thing in the past had occurred differently.





withrespect said:


> ####in' A



Amen!!!


----------



## withrespect

My son turns two today


----------



## withrespect




----------



## migtig

Happy birthday to your baby boy!  

Don't be sad Mom, feel proud of your accomplishment.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> My son turns two today
> 
> View attachment 94676



Where'd you get the silverware from?


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> Where'd you get the silverware from?



That picture was taken at daycare... I have no idea where she got anything from.


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> Where'd you get the silverware from?



... and why do you ask?


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> ... and why do you ask?





I didn't know if you "picked them up" from a local restaurant.


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> I didn't know if you "picked them up" from a local restaurant.



  We only take napkins.


----------



## ArkRescue

hey is that "Bubba" in the pictures?


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> hey is that "Bubba" in the pictures?



Yes.  That is Bubba.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> Yes.  That is Bubba.



he's SO DARN CUTE !

so you have 2 now?


----------



## JeJeTe

Aw!  Happy birthday to him.  2 is a great age.

3 is what made me crazy.


----------



## Kris10

Dearest WR,
Bubba is absolutely adorable. Happy happy HAPPY Birthday to your sweet little boy!

Our days are long but the years fly by ((sniffle))

XO - Kris10


----------



## ZARA

withrespect said:


> My son turns two today
> 
> View attachment 94676



Awww He is beautiful! Happy Birthday Lil'Man!


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> he's SO DARN CUTE !
> 
> so you have 2 now?



I have 1 son and a stepson.   The one in the pic is the one I bitched about my entire pregnancy on the forums because I was so sick all the time...  
Turns out I actually had a good reason... but still.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> I have 1 son and a stepson.   The one in the pic is the one I bitched about my entire pregnancy on the forums because I was so sick all the time...
> Turns out I actually had a good reason... but still.



Time really does fly because I remember you being pregnant.


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> Time really does fly because I remember you being pregnant.



 That's because I was so 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	


	

		
			
		

		
	
 the whole time.

I was positive I was going to die.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> That's because I was so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole time.
> 
> I was positive I was going to die.



My pregnancy seemed rather short.

Month 4 - found out I was pregnant

Month 6 - gave birth prematurely at 25 weeks gestation 

So, as far as I knew, I was only pregnant for 2 months LOL


----------



## ICit

now I can settle in and get to work.....  

spent the AM planning out upcoming events to attend!!!!  


...... WOW.... life is so good!!!!!


----------



## pelers

Happy birthday, Bubba!



ArkRescue said:


> My pregnancy seemed rather short.
> 
> Month 4 - found out I was pregnant
> 
> Month 6 - gave birth prematurely at 25 weeks gestation
> 
> So, as far as I knew, I was only pregnant for 2 months LOL


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> now I can settle in and get to work.....
> 
> spent the AM planning out upcoming events to attend!!!!
> 
> 
> ...... WOW.... life is so good!!!!!


----------



## ArkRescue

pelers said:


> Happy birthday, Bubba!



amazingly he survived (born weighing 1 lb 12 ounces) and was in ICU at Bethesda Naval for 4 months (they called him a million dollar baby and said most preemie boys died that were that size), before being transferred to Malcolm at AAFB where he stayed another month or so.  Rode the short bus to school for many years also.

I am proud to say that when presented with the option to work or collect SSI, he chose to work and got a decent job via Melwood.  Melwood keeps people off of SSI (or at reduced payments) - we need more support for Melwoods' service for sure!  Melwood


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


>



what the eff was that for????


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> what the eff was that for????



Cause you like it rough.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Cause you like it rough.




 


and you remembered!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> and you remembered!!!!



I remember that one move.....................


----------



## withrespect

You know... I just gotta say somethin' if I could say somethin' here... If there is one thing I cannot stand, it's catty women.   One of the women at work is making me so uncomfortable.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> You know... I just gotta say somethin' if I could say somethin' here... If there is one thing I cannot stand, it's catty women.   One of the women at work is making me so uncomfortable.



.... Tell her!!   


She needs to stop!!  


I had to do that with one here already!!!!


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> .... Tell her!!
> 
> 
> She needs to stop!!
> 
> 
> I had to do that with one here already!!!!



It is two of them and it is a racism issue.  I would end up being the bad guy if I brought it up to leadership.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> It is two of them and it is a racism issue.  I would end up being the bad guy if I brought it up to leadership.



then ask them directly to stop... that you are offended by the way they are behaving and its inappropriate for the work place.  And that they should be more professional.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> You know... I just gotta say somethin' if I could say somethin' here... If there is one thing I cannot stand, it's catty women.   One of the women at work is making me so uncomfortable.



What is a catty woman?


----------



## slotpuppy

FED_UP said:


> What is a catty woman?



Someone Batman fought.


----------



## ZARA

FED_UP said:


> What is a catty woman?



mean, nasty, malevolent; bitchy. slyly malicious; spiteful, Snide woman.


----------



## ICit

ZARA said:


> mean, nasty, malevolent; bitchy. slyly malicious; spiteful, Snide woman.



well.... that covers many people i have kicked to the curb over the last year!!!


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> It is two of them and it is a racism issue.  I would end up being the bad guy if I brought it up to leadership.



Well if you don't like confrontation put a friendly love note on their desk, and tell them how much you appreciate them. If you make a complaint they are going to know its you and pull their claws out.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

FED_UP said:


> What is a catty woman?





ZARA said:


> mean, nasty, malevolent; bitchy. slyly malicious; spiteful, Snide woman.



There are a few women that need to borrow this, that obviously don't look often enough 


Won't let me upload the mirror pic!


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> You know... I just gotta say somethin' if I could say somethin' here... If there is one thing I cannot stand, it's catty women.  One of the women at work is making me so uncomfortable.


 
Is it the same woman that didn't get an invite?


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Is it the same woman that didn't get an invite?



yes...


----------



## migtig

withrespect said:


> yes...



  Want me to come for a visit at work?    We can sit and giggle and point fingers in her general direction.  

Actually, mean people suck, but you can't let them suck the life out of you.  

Since you can't ignore her and her behavior is bothering you...sit back for a minute and think, she's a miserable person.  She doesn't have as many wonderful things going on for her that you do.  You have friends, a loving family, you are beautiful and intelligent and you can wear pencil dresses with flair.   

Now feel sorry for her and realize what a wretched life she must have.  Feel empathy and pity for her wash over you.

Visualization does powerful things.  You'll be able to treat her with more kindness and you won't let her petty behavior get to you.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> yes...



Have you seen the movie "The Help", just bring them some pie.


----------



## RoseRed

FED_UP said:


> Have you seen the movie "The Help", just bring them some pie.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> yes...


 
What are the doing/saying? I mean, are they talking to you or just in front of you?


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> yes...



Maybe you should give them the "hairy eyeball".


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Maybe you should give them the "hairy eyeball".



Why do you keep making fun of my sayings. .  Mean to me  


*:SLAM: *slutpuppy's toe in the door


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Maybe you should give them the "hairy eyeball".


 
Is that sort of like "bitch slapping" them? Because if so, I completely agree


----------



## nomoney

withrespect said:


> It is two of them and it is a racism issue. I would end up being the bad guy if I brought it up to leadership.


 

we need specific details to as how they are making you uncomfortable so we can tell you what to do to get them back.


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Is that sort of like "bitch slapping" them? Because if so, I completely agree



WR called giving them the "stink eye", giving them the "hairy eyeball"


----------



## withrespect

nomoney said:


> we need specific details to as how they are making you uncomfortable so we can tell you what to do to get them back.



One rolls her eyes at me every time she sees me and hangs up on me before I can talk.. The one who yelled at me the other day treats me like dirt because I am a contractor.... She thinks I should have access to nothing because I am not government and she tries to tell my boss that. 

Contrary to her belief, I don't ####ing work for her   but I have to play nice because she is a GS-14


----------



## Roman

withrespect said:


> You know... I just gotta say somethin' if I could say somethin' here... If there is one thing I cannot stand, it's catty women.   One of the women at work is making me so uncomfortable.


You are allowing her to do so WR. I used to worry about stuff like that, and then I said to myself..."She/He doesn't pay my Bills, and I don't have to sleep with them, so eff em"!!


----------



## nomoney

withrespect said:


> One rolls her eyes at me every time she sees me and hangs up on me before I can talk.. The one who yelled at me the other day treats me like dirt because I am a contractor.... She thinks I should have access to nothing because I am not government and she tries to tell my boss that.
> 
> Contrary to her belief, I don't ####ing work for her  but I have to play nice because she is a GS-14


 
Have you ever just come out and asked them what their problems are?  
"hey, I've noticed there is some tension going on here...so since we're in the grown up world now - can you please tell me what your issue with me is? "  

That or just spray paint whore on their cars.


----------



## withrespect

nomoney said:


> Have you ever just come out and asked them what their problems are?
> "hey, I've noticed there is some tension going on here...so since we're in the grown up world now - can you please tell me what your issue with me is? "
> 
> That or just spray paint whore on their cars.



And they are both in their mid-50s


----------



## nomoney

withrespect said:


> And they are both in their mid-50s


 

oh well in that case....ask them "did your great grandchild get arrested or something this weekend, because you seem like you're in a bad mood"   OR "when I go thru the change, will I be as bitchy as you are?"


----------



## RoseRed

nomoney said:


> oh well in that case....ask them "did your great grandchild get arrested or something this weekend, because you seem like you're in a bad mood"   OR "when I go thru the change, will I be as bitchy as you are?"


----------



## ZARA

withrespect said:


> One rolls her eyes at me every time she sees me and hangs up on me before I can talk.. The one who yelled at me the other day treats me like dirt because I am a contractor.... She thinks I should have access to nothing because I am not government and she tries to tell my boss that.
> 
> Contrary to her belief, I don't ####ing work for her   but I have to play nice because she is a GS-14



Go to HR and lodge a formal complaint that she is creating a hostile work environment, then list times, dates, and actions to back up your complaint.

OR...tell me which parking lot and car on base, so  I can accidentally drop some roofing tacks as I drive by.


----------



## withrespect

ZARA said:


> Go to HR and lodge a formal complaint that she is creating a hostile work environment, then list times, dates, and actions to back up your complaint.
> 
> *OR...tell me which parking lot and car on base, so  I can accidentally drop some roofing tacks as I drive by*.



  ooOoOoOOoh  I like you. You sound just as ####ed up as I am. Let's go to dinner.


----------



## slotpuppy

ZARA said:


> Go to HR and lodge a formal complaint that she is creating a hostile work environment, then list times, dates, and actions to back up your complaint.
> 
> OR...*tell me which parking lot and car on base, so  I can accidentally drop some roofing tacks as I drive by*.



We here on the SOMD forums do not condone vandalism in any shape or form.

This has been a public service anouncment.


----------



## migtig

slotpuppy said:


> We here on the SOMD forums do not condone vandalism in any shape or form.
> 
> This has been a public service anouncment.



  Liar...It all started with the feral cat tread...then there was something about St Mary's Lake, and then the secret service was called to shut the place down and Mikey's been missing ever since.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> We here on the SOMD forums do not condone vandalism in any shape or form.
> 
> This has been a public service anouncment.



 Someone lied to you. 



Communist.


----------



## slotpuppy

migtig said:


> Liar...It all started with the feral cat tread...then there was something about St Mary's Lake, and then the secret service was called to shut the place down and Mikey's been missing ever since.



That is why we do not condone these actions. 

RIP poor feral kitty.


----------



## ICit

...never use tacks....

things can back fire .....



I know many ways to make someone pay...


----------



## ZARA

withrespect said:


> ooOoOoOOoh  I like you. You sound just as ####ed up as I am. Let's go to dinner.



I am the sweetest woman ever, until I meet a mean person. Then I feel the need to show them the true meaning of mean.



slotpuppy said:


> We here on the SOMD forums do not condone vandalism in any shape or form.
> 
> This has been a public service announcement.




OMG, you are 100% correct and I deeply apologize!!  How’s this instead…

Edit:
Go to HR and lodge a formal complaint that she is creating a hostile work environment, then list times, dates, and actions to back up your complaint.

OR...tell me which parking lot and car on base, so I can show up with Sasha, my 5ft long Ball Python and toting Jupiter my 2ft long dragon, Nova, 1.5 ft long Dragon, Rhea, 1.5 ft long dragon, Zed, Terra, and Helios, all 1 ft long dragons.  Most women in their mid-50’s are scared of reptiles. 

I also have a freezer full of dead rats..On Halloween I could wear my witch costume (not really a costume ) and make a rat necklace and with all my reptilian family members....I could just walk by and say HI!


----------



## nomoney

ZARA said:


> I am the sweetest woman ever, until I meet a mean person. Then I feel the need to show them the true meaning of mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, you are 100% correct and I deeply apologize!!  How’s this instead…
> 
> Edit:
> Go to HR and lodge a formal complaint that she is creating a hostile work environment, then list times, dates, and actions to back up your complaint.
> 
> OR...tell me which parking lot and car on base, so I can show up with Sasha, my 5ft long Ball Python and toting Jupiter my 2ft long dragon, Nova, 1.5 ft long Dragon, Rhea, 1.5 ft long dragon, Zed, Terra, and Helios, all 1 ft long dragons.  Most women in their mid-50’s are scared of reptiles.
> 
> I also have a freezer full of dead rats..On Halloween I could wear my witch costume (not really a costume ) and make a rat necklace and with all my reptilian family members....I could just walk by and say HI!




Oh you're one of those lizard people.


----------



## ZARA

nomoney said:


> Oh you're one of those lizard people.






Actually I am one of those crazy animal lovers. I have four cats, six lizards, 21 lizard eggs clutches, a snake, a husband, and kids. I feed the deer, rabbits, squirrels, raccoons, humming birds, woodpeckers, and anything else that comes on my property. I have spent hours in my pool fishing out the frog eggs, dumping them into bins, buying food for them and feeding them until they are baby frogs and then release them…

I am a crazy animal lover.


----------



## withrespect

ZARA said:


> I am the sweetest woman ever, until I meet a mean person. Then I feel the need to show them the true meaning of mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, you are 100% correct and I deeply apologize!!  How’s this instead…
> 
> Edit:
> Go to HR and lodge a formal complaint that she is creating a hostile work environment, then list times, dates, and actions to back up your complaint.
> 
> OR...tell me which parking lot and car on base, so I can show up with Sasha, my 5ft long Ball Python and toting Jupiter my 2ft long dragon, Nova, 1.5 ft long Dragon, Rhea, 1.5 ft long dragon, Zed, Terra, and Helios, all 1 ft long dragons.  Most women in their mid-50’s are scared of reptiles.
> 
> I also have a freezer full of dead rats..On Halloween I could wear my witch costume (not really a costume ) and make a rat necklace and with all my reptilian family members....I could just walk by and say HI!



NO DINNER!  Scary snake lizard dragon lady


----------



## ZARA

withrespect said:


> NO DINNER!  Scary snake lizard dragon lady



LMAO But they are good reptiles and They all have cages in a room in the basement which is dedicated to them only. I never bring them out around guests unless asked. You would never see them or even know they exist.


----------



## Foxhound

ZARA said:


> Actually I am one of those crazy animal lovers. I have four cats, six lizards, 21 lizard eggs clutches, a snake, a husband, and kids. I feed the deer, rabbits, squirrels, raccoons, humming birds, woodpeckers, and anything else that comes on my property. I have spent hours in my pool fishing out the frog eggs, dumping them into bins, buying food for them and feeding them until they are baby frogs and then release them…
> 
> I am a crazy animal lover.



What do you feed frog eggs?


----------



## ZARA

Foxhound said:


> What do you feed frog eggs?



 I was feeding the tadpoles until their tail was gone. I fed them tropical fish food.


----------



## withrespect

Foxhound said:


> What do you feed frog eggs?



Frog sperm.  Standard.


----------



## ZARA

withrespect said:


> Frog sperm.  Standard.



omg.. I just spewed green tea all over my keyboard, desk, papers onm my desk, monitor, was choking with green tea coming out my nose..now I have to clean it all up...you mean mean woman for being so funny.

I love it.


----------



## slotpuppy

ZARA said:


> omg.. I just spewed green tea all over my keyboard, desk, papers onm my desk, monitor, was choking with green tea coming out my nose..now I have to clean it all up...you mean mean woman for being so funny.
> 
> I love it.



So we know you are a freaky animal woman, but the real question is.....Are you a geek?  Do you like Doctor Who, Battlestar Galctica (Old or new), Star Wars, or any other sci-fi stuff.


----------



## ZARA

slotpuppy said:


> So we know you are a freaky animal woman, but the real question is.....Are you a geek?  Do you like Doctor Who, Battlestar Galctica (Old or new), Star Wars, or any other sci-fi stuff.



*Le sigh* ..Yes...I am a computer nerd, geek, gamer, love action movies, have seen every Stars Wars movie, watched every episode of Star Trek, DS9, SG1 etc, watch MMA, talk shop with my Beloved husband and after 14 yrs, I actually understand some of the technical lingo he uses, I can spend as much time as my Beloved looking at power tools and thinking of the next one I want to buy... Beloved loves these things about me and that makes me Happy.


----------



## withrespect

ZARA said:


> *Le sigh* ..Yes...I am a computer nerd, geek, gamer, love action movies, have seen every Stars Wars movie, watched every episode of Star Trek, DS9, SG1 etc, watch MMA, talk shop with my Beloved husband and after 14 yrs, I actually understand some of the technical lingo he uses, I can spend as much time as my Beloved looking at power tools and thinking of the next one I want to buy... Beloved loves these things about me and that makes me Happy.



You are one of those cool chicks who can change the oil in a car, arentchu!? 

My guy friends would love you.  I never know what they are talking about.  ... I just smile and nod and try to find something interesting around me to look at.


----------



## ZARA

withrespect said:


> You are one of those cool chicks who can change the oil in a car, arentchu!?



Actually yes. That is something I learned back in the mid-90's. I can change a tire, check all fluids, flush my radiator, and can usually tell the mechanic exactly what is wrong with my vehicle. My Beloved DREADS me saying that there is anything wrong with the vehicles because I have not been wrong yet.


----------



## withrespect

ZARA said:


> Actually yes. That is something I learned back in the mid-90's. I can change a tire, check all fluids, flush my radiator, and can usually tell the mechanic exactly what is wrong with my vehicle. My Beloved DREADS me saying that there is anything wrong with the vehicles because I have not been wrong yet.


----------



## migtig

ZARA said:


> *Le sigh* ..Yes...I am a computer nerd, geek, gamer, love action movies, have seen every Stars Wars movie, watched every episode of Star Trek, DS9, SG1 etc, watch MMA, talk shop with my Beloved husband and after 14 yrs, I actually understand some of the technical lingo he uses, I can spend as much time as my Beloved looking at power tools and thinking of the next one I want to buy... Beloved loves these things about me and that makes me Happy.



Slotpuppy just wants to know if you have a tardis fridge so he can put you on ignore.  
http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/268629-doctor-who-tardis-police-box-refrigerator-kit.html

  I knew I liked you.


----------



## migtig

withrespect said:


>



That means she can fill up your gas tank for you.


----------



## withrespect

migtig said:


> That means she can fill up your gas tank for you.



OMG You're right!!!!!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ZARA said:


> *Le sigh* ..Yes...I am a computer nerd, geek, gamer, love action movies, have seen every Stars Wars movie, watched every episode of Star Trek, DS9, SG1 etc, watch MMA, talk shop with my Beloved husband and after 14 yrs, I actually understand some of the technical lingo he uses, I can spend as much time as my Beloved looking at power tools and thinking of the next one I want to buy... Beloved loves these things about me and that makes me Happy.


Yes you will fit right in. You dont by chance play rift?


migtig said:


> Slotpuppy just wants to know if you have a tardis fridge so he can put you on ignore.
> http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/268629-doctor-who-tardis-police-box-refrigerator-kit.html
> 
> I knew I liked you.



 you will be on iggy.


----------



## ZARA

withrespect said:


>


Don’t feel bad if you can’t. I had to learn because I use to travel from Jax, FL to Austin, TX and back every 30 days. I learned how to pop a lock on a car and truck because I have locked myself out of my vehicle so many times. (I will forever hold a special place in my heart for the cop that taught me that.) I can pop a lock on a house with a credit card/ DL. (Thanks again to another cop, happened to be a friend of mine.) 



migtig said:


> Slotpuppy just wants to know if you have a tardis fridge so he can put you on ignore.
> http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/268629-doctor-who-tardis-police-box-refrigerator-kit.html
> 
> I knew I liked you.



LOL I would sooo buy one of those. Beloved was tickled pink-green when I told him it was ok with me to go buy a kegerator for his bar.



migtig said:


> That means she can fill up your gas tank for you.



LOL
Nah, I have a son for that.



withrespect said:


> OMG You're right!!!!!!!!








slotpuppy said:


> Yes you will fit right in. You dont by chance play rift?  you will be on iggy.



My husband does. I actually quit gaming when it became a major time consumer and started eating into family time. Our whole family use to game together and after some serious reflecting, I decided we were not spending enough quality time talking with one another and doing things together OUT OF THE HOUSE, so I stopped and the family followed my lead by cutting their game time down to a few hours a week.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


>



It's OK WR - I don't know how to do all that guy stuff.  I just get a guy to do it.  Let's go shoe shopping and have lunch.  It'll be okay.


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> It's OK WR - I don't know how to do all that guy stuff.  I just get a guy to do it.  Let's go shoe shopping and have lunch.  It'll be okay.



  I need navy blue pumps. 





Good morning, all.


----------



## ICit

WHAT AN AWESOME WEEKEND!!!!!



..... wow... we did another 5k  

Spent the weekend with the most amazing people!!!!   


well... we will have one weekend off and then back to back weekends both with 5k's.....  and other fun events afterwards


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> Good morning, all.


----------



## ZARA

withrespect said:


> I need navy blue pumps.
> 
> Good morning, all.



Good Morning Sunshine!  (I poured german coffee in the mugs...not beer)


----------



## withrespect

He loved his thinking chair and notebook  He got about 25 presents and those are the two he played with the most... 




....and the Buzz Lightyear pajama pants that he just *had* to put on in the middle of the party.


----------



## Reighvin

ICit said:


> WHAT AN AWESOME WEEKEND!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ..... wow... we did another 5k
> 
> Spent the weekend with the most amazing people!!!!
> 
> 
> well... we will have one weekend off and then back to back weekends both with 5k's.....  and other fun events afterwards



I don't have a run planned for this weekend, but I have a 5K on the 11th, 5K Warrior Dash on the 18th, and a 5K on the 19th. Good times.


----------



## ICit

Reighvin said:


> I don't have a run planned for this weekend, but I have a 5K on the 11th, 5K Warrior Dash on the 18th, and a 5K on the 19th. Good times.



oohhh are you doing the Base Leatherneck 5K on Base???  For the Semper Fi Fund


what is on the 19th???


----------



## withrespect

I avoid running at all costs.    Can't believe y'all do it for fun.


----------



## JeJeTe

withrespect said:


> I avoid running at all costs.    Can't believe y'all do it for fun.



Ditto.  I've tried it so many times and I just end up hating it more and more.  I wish I loved it.  But I don't.  I love food.


----------



## pelers

JeJeTe said:


> Ditto.  I've tried it so many times and I just end up hating it more and more.  I wish I loved it.  But I don't.  I love food.



I'm going to give it another try as soon as this semester is over and I have time again.  It's going to be ugly!


----------



## Reighvin

ICit said:


> oohhh are you doing the Base Leatherneck 5K on Base???  For the Semper Fi Fund
> 
> 
> what is on the 19th???



Leatherneck 5K on the 11th. Warrior Dash is the 18th.  5K Color Run on the 19th at National Harbor


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I avoid running at all costs.    Can't believe y'all do it for fun.



then why not do the walk side of things instead.....   bring the kids and their strollers....


depending on who goes with me will determine if i run or walk


----------



## ICit

Reighvin said:


> Leatherneck 5K on the 11th. Warrior Dash is the 18th.  5K Color Run on the 19th at National Harbor






I will be there also!!!!


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> then why not do the walk side of things instead.....   bring the kids and their strollers....
> 
> 
> depending on who goes with me will determine if i run or walk



I walk to the fridge


----------



## JeJeTe

withrespect said:


> I walk to the fridge



There is where I make the exception.  Sometimes I run to that.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I walk to the fridge





you should get out!!!!   have fun.....


----------



## slotpuppy

monday


----------



## kwillia

withrespect said:


> I avoid running at all costs.    Can't believe y'all do it for fun.


That's only because you insist on running in stylish pumps and a designer dress...


----------



## slotpuppy

kwillia said:


> That's only because you insist on running in stylish pumps and a designer dress...



I like to run that way too.


----------



## withrespect

kwillia said:


> That's only because you insist on running in stylish pumps and a designer dress...



But they were on SALE


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> But they were on SALE



Its raining out and your shoes will get wet. You should stop on the way home and buy a dry pair of shoes to replace them.


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> then why not do the walk side of things instead.....   bring the kids and their strollers....
> 
> 
> depending on who goes with me will determine if i run or walk



I was a track star in middle/high school and ruined my knees before I was 20!  Now I wish someone had warned me that running track was going to ruin my knees ...  Waaa.


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> I was a track star in middle/high school and ruined my knees before I was 20!  Now I wish someone had warned me that running track was going to ruin my knees ...  Waaa.



... if you would like to do one.. .we could walk it...

they will be having the dog one in la plata again...and thats a walk


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> ... if you would like to do one.. .we could walk it...
> 
> they will be having the dog one in la plata again...and thats a walk



Bella had her spay surgery yesterday.  When I picked her up at HS, that was the first time I had ever seen her body still that she wasn't asleep LOL.  First thing this morning Bella was back to chasing the cats - oh no ..... she's supposed to be calm and quiet for the rest of this week ... a Jack?  Yeah Right!  I do have plans to keep her quiet even if I have to put her in a separate room with no stimuli.

WALK - Depends on what day - we have our Yard Sale Fundraiser Sat 5/4 (coming up this week).  I will probably (not firm yet) be going to Bella's new adoptive home Sunday 5/5 to introduce her to her new family - everyone needs to cross their fingers and toes (and anything else that can be crossed) that Bella will be accepted by the current rescue dog they have, and that she will be nice to the horses when she meets them.  Thank goodness they don't have cats.

We also have projects going at home to accommodate new critters on a temporary basis.  I seem to always have something going on and no time for fun.


----------



## Hank

ArkRescue said:


> I was a track star in middle/high school and ruined my knees before I was 20!  Now I wish someone had warned me that running track was going to ruin my knees ...  Waaa.



I heard it wasn't from running track.....


----------



## FED_UP

Hank said:


> I heard it wasn't from running track.....



I was thinking the same thing.   Wasn't she the one carrying the water cooler all the time for the team?


----------



## somdfunguy

View attachment 94875


----------



## ZARA

somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 94875



Or:


----------



## withrespect

Chris Kelly of Kris Kross died... 

First George Jones (one of my favorites  )and now this...


----------



## RareBreed

withrespect said:


> Chris Kelly of Kris Kross died...
> 
> First George Jones (one of my favorites  )and now this...



Just saw that. Drug over-dose. Sad.


----------



## migtig

ZARA said:


> Or:



I bawled my eyes out when I received blades for my food processor as a gift.


----------



## Kris10




----------



## Kris10

migtig said:


> I bawled my eyes out when I received blades for my food processor as a gift.


 
Haha I love stuff like that......very practical 





But um, don't get me wrong...I really would LOVE an Ulta gift card


----------



## ZARA

migtig said:


> I bawled my eyes out when I received blades for my food processor as a gift.



My husband is usually the worst when it comes to picking out gifts for me. I like practical gifts that serve a purpose. Items I need and want but too cheap to buy for myself. 

A few years back my husband truly demonstrated to me that he actually does pay attention to our conversations and what I want. Throughout one year I named off items that I really wanted, industrial size food processor, meat slicer, and some other kitchen items. For Christmas that year I got them. I started crying when I opened the industrial size meat slicer because he actually listened to what I wanted. He scored major brownie points!


----------



## migtig

ZARA said:


> My husband is usually the worst when it comes to picking out gifts for me. I like practical gifts that serve a purpose. Items I need and want but too cheap to buy for myself.
> 
> A few years back my husband truly demonstrated to me that he actually does pay attention to our conversations and what I want. Throughout one year I named off items that I really wanted, industrial size food processor, meat slicer, and some other kitchen items. For Christmas that year I got them. I started crying when I opened the industrial size meat slicer because he actually listened to what I wanted. He scored major brownie points!



I didn't want food processor blades.  

I wanted flowers and dinner and something pretty.  

To me, food processor blades said, hey, I only keep you around to feed me.  

I cried for two days.  

I'm _sort of _over it now.  

We don't do gifts anymore.


----------



## ZARA

migtig said:


> I didn't want food processor blades.
> 
> I wanted flowers and dinner and something pretty.
> 
> To me, food processor blades said, hey, I only keep you around to feed me.
> 
> I cried for two days.
> 
> I'm _sort of _over it now.
> 
> We don't do gifts anymore.



Awww Shame on Him!   He should have listened to what you wanted.


----------



## JeJeTe

migtig said:


> I didn't want food processor blades.
> 
> I wanted flowers and dinner and something pretty.
> 
> To me, food processor blades said, hey, I only keep you around to feed me.
> 
> I cried for two days.
> 
> I'm _sort of _over it now.
> 
> We don't do gifts anymore.



For Christmas one year from my boyfriend, I got a clay pigeon thrower because "it was something we could do together".  

If you know me, you know I'm not the clay pigeon type.  At all.


----------



## withrespect

I once got a stainglass window as a gift.


----------



## Kris10

How would you ladies like to get absolutely nothing instead?


----------



## migtig

Kris10 said:


> How would you ladies like to get absolutely nothing instead?



I do.  That's the rule now, no gifts.


----------



## JeJeTe

Kris10 said:


> How would you ladies like to get absolutely nothing instead?



That would suck worse.  Because then there was no thought at all.


----------



## Kris10

migtig said:


> I do. That's the rule now, no gifts.


 



I'm big on cards. So if we're talking Mothers Day here (I haven't read back to see what 'holiday' you guys are talking about), give me a card, have us all go out to eat and I'm a happy camper  (though one day I'd like to have something with mine and our littles birthstones on/in it )


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> How would you ladies like to get absolutely nothing instead?



I am no longer with that guy.  In return, I got him a roll of duct tape for his birthday. 


My husband is actually awesome at gifts.


----------



## Kris10

JeJeTe said:


> That would suck worse. Because then there was no thought at all.


 



Then thank him for the clay pigeon thrower and wanting to do something with you/together  and maybe put a bug in his ear on what you might really, really like for next year. Maybe you could say "Oh so and so got a beautiful XXX for Mother's Day" or "So jealous, so and so got to spend the day at the spa for Mother's Day"...something like that


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> I am no longer with that guy.  In return, I got him a roll of duct tape for his birthday.
> 
> 
> My husband is actually awesome at gifts.


 
Well deserved 

That's good, you deserve it


----------



## RoseRed

Back in the day when I was married, my husband was an awesome gift giver.  And he usually went over the top.  In turn, he got to buy a new Harley.


----------



## RareBreed

Kris10 said:


> I'm big on cards. So if we're talking Mothers Day here (I haven't read back to see what 'holiday' you guys are talking about), give me a card, have us all go out to eat and I'm a happy camper  (though one day I'd like to have something with *mine and our littles birthstones on/in it *)



I got a family ring from my husband one year. It has all our birthstones in it (mine, husband's and two son's). I love it. I'm not a jewelry person so the only things I wear are that ring and my engagement/'wedding ring.

My husband is not good at buying things. He listens but either gets the wrong size (get a petit and I'm 5'10 so it looks like I'm wearing kids clothing) or the wrong type of item that I wanted. Now it's just easier for me to buy my own stuff. I make up a list of things I want throughout the year and he gets to pick which ones I buy that will be from him and the rest will be just normal purchases. 

The only time my husband gave me a gift that was completely his own idea was my engagement ring which I got for our 10th anniversary. We met and married within 3 months so I never got an engagement ring. He promised me that on our 10th anniversary, he'd get me one. I had long since forgotten about it but he hadn't. It was really special that he remembered after all those years.


----------



## withrespect

RareBreed said:


> I got a family ring from my husband one year. It has all our birthstones in it (mine, husband's and two son's). I love it. I'm not a jewelry person so the only things I wear are that ring and my engagement/'wedding ring.
> 
> My husband is not good at buying things. He listens but either gets the wrong size (*get a petit and I'm 5'10 so it looks like I'm wearing kids clothing*) or the wrong type of item that I wanted. Now it's just easier for me to buy my own stuff. I make up a list of things I want throughout the year and he gets to pick which ones I buy that will be from him and the rest will be just normal purchases.
> 
> The only time my husband gave me a gift that was completely his own idea was my engagement ring which I got for our 10th anniversary. We met and married within 3 months so I never got an engagement ring. He promised me that on our 10th anniversary, he'd get me one. I had long since forgotten about it but he hadn't. It was really special that he remembered after all those years.



  I sent my husband to the store to get me nude panty hose... I am 5'6'' ~140-145 pounds and he got me size "Q" panty hose... in jet black.   It was adorable. I still get tickled thinking about it.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> I am no longer with that guy.  In return, I got him a roll of duct tape for his birthday.
> 
> 
> My husband is actually awesome at gifts.



spatula for every holiday?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

my ex tried really, really hard one year to give me a nice gift. He bought me matching earrings and a necklace. It was very pretty. WHen I opened it, he said you know what that is? Yes, it's garnet, it's very pretty. He said, that's our daughters birthstone. I said no, her birthstone is blue. He said, no it's her birthstone. Then we argured about it. She was due in January, but was born in December. He asked the sales lady what birthstone was January. That was the one and only nice gift he ever tried to give me.


----------



## JeJeTe

Kris10 said:


> Then thank him for the clay pigeon thrower and wanting to do something with you/together  and maybe put a bug in his ear on what you might really, really like for next year. Maybe you could say "Oh so and so got a beautiful XXX for Mother's Day" or "So jealous, so and so got to spend the day at the spa for Mother's Day"...something like that



I now send emails with the subject line of "Gift Idea".  

He is a practical gift giver and I'm a fan of anything fun, romantic, and the opposite of practical.


----------



## slotpuppy

Maybe if you ladies spent more time cooking and cleaning you would get better gifts. And you also need to be quicker when we ask for a beer.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> Maybe if you ladies spent more time cooking and cleaning you would get better gifts. And you also need to be quicker when we ask for a beer.



I'd rather be single and buy my own presents. I always get what I want!!


----------



## withrespect

I just received the most RANDOM text from my husband:

"How many bras do you have?  Round about?"


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> I just received the most RANDOM text from my husband:
> 
> "How many bras do you have? Round about?"


 
Tell him, "Let's just say I probably have more shoes than bras but by all means, feel free to change that. You know my size and where I shop, have fun and be creative "


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Tell him, "Let's just say I probably have more shoes than bras but by all means, feel free to change that. You know my size and where I shop, have fun and be creative "



He said he is building a rack for me to hang them on.... 


 what the hell?


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> He said he is building a rack for me to hang them on....
> 
> 
> what the hell?


 
Yeah that is random


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Yeah that is random



Evidently, I am taking up too much space in the dresser and he wants more drawers for his stuff. 


People in hell want ice water.


----------



## JeJeTe

withrespect said:


> He said he is building a rack for me to hang them on....
> 
> 
> what the hell?



A rack to hold your rack holders


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> I just received the most RANDOM text from my husband:
> 
> "How many bras do you have?  Round about?"



Honey, they're all mine. If you want a bra buy your own!


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Evidently, I am taking up too much space in the dresser and he wants more drawers for his stuff.
> 
> 
> People in hell want ice water.


 
Odd, sounds like he should be building himself a new dresser or maybe a rack to hang his...umm, man stuff :shrug:


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Odd, sounds like he should be building himself a new dresser or maybe a rack to hang his...umm, man stuff :shrug:



I said to buy me a new dresser and he can have the old one. 

Didn't go over well.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> He said he is building a rack for me to hang them on....
> 
> 
> what the hell?



Your very own Boob Sack Rack!


----------



## LuckyMe143

Ahhhhhhh    I'm down to my last cup of sugar.


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> Ahhhhhhh    I'm down to my last cup of sugar.



Maybe you should have purchased more before you got to your last cup.


----------



## Reighvin

My wife's birthday is December 24th and I thought I was pretty smart with our anniversary being December 26th, but she corrected me pretty quick. For our first anniversary/birthday/Christmas, I got her three of her favorite books, signed first editions or limited editions. She loved it. A couple years later I took the first book she published on Kindle and had it printed and made into a physical book and got a local bookstore to put it on the shelf. Knocked it out of the park.  Only problem is,  I don't know if I will ever be able to top that.


----------



## ArkRescue

Hank said:


> I heard it wasn't from running track.....



you so funny ......


----------



## LuckyMe143

slotpuppy said:


> Maybe you should have purchased more before you got to your last cup.



I thought I had a unopened bag behind it but that bad was empty.


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> I thought I had a unopened bag behind it but that *bad was empty*.



How is a bad empty?


----------



## ICit

what a great weekend!!!!   


got my new fence up!!!!   OMG its so nice!!!!   Im blessed to have amazing people in my life to help!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

i had a dream i was fighting skunks on a rooftop with a fire hose


----------



## warneckutz

somdfunguy said:


> i had a dream i was fighting skunks on a rooftop with a fire hose



  Interesting...


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> what a great weekend!!!!
> 
> 
> got my new fence up!!!!   OMG its so nice!!!!   Im blessed to have amazing people in my life to help!!!



Did you fix the dirt?


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Did you fix the dirt?



No....


----------



## bulldog

slotpuppy said:


> Did you fix the dirt?



She has amazing people in her life for that.


----------



## withrespect

bulldog said:


> She has amazing people in her life for that.



 Be nice


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> Be nice


----------



## bulldog

bulldog said:


> She has amazing people in her life for that.





withrespect said:


> Be nice



What? She said she had people. Why do your own dirty work when you got peeps?

Now, take back that smack and replace it with something more appropriate.

The irony of you smacking me...telling me to be nice.


----------



## withrespect

bulldog said:


> What? She said she had people. Why do your own dirty work when you got peeps?
> 
> Now, take back that smack and replace it with something more appropriate.
> 
> The irony of you smacking me...telling me to be nice.


----------



## slotpuppy

bulldog said:


> What? She said she had people. Why do your own dirty work when you got peeps?
> 
> Now, take back that smack and replace it with something more appropriate.
> 
> The irony of you smacking me...telling me to be nice.



She knows other people to. The kind that make bodies go poof.


----------



## bulldog

withrespect said:


>



Much better. 



slotpuppy said:


> She knows other people to. The kind that make bodies go poof.



Bring it.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> She knows other people to. The kind that make bodies go poof.



***too.


----------



## ICit

bulldog said:


> She has amazing people in her life for that.





I dont need to fix the dirt!   why .... if i made it level water would not flow out of my yard.


----------



## bulldog

ICit said:


> I dont need to fix the dirt!   why .... if i made it level water would not flow out of my yard.



You too, with the smacking. Daym.

Slot is the one saying your dirt needed fixing, not me. I simply opined that you yourself would not do such a thing (if it were needed), as you have peeps for that.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> ***too.



What is that word?


----------



## crazykitty

ICit said:


> I dont need to fix the dirt!   why .... if i made it level water would not flow out of my yard.



You should not be worrying about the dirt.  You should be worrying about practicing for the contest on Saturday!  Aren't you trying to reclaim your title?


----------



## ICit

bulldog said:


> You too, with the smacking. Daym.
> 
> Slot is the one saying your dirt needed fixing, not me. I simply opined that you yourself would not do such a thing (if it were needed), as you have peeps for that.





I thought i clicked his also..... 


And I am very lucky I have amazing people in my life!!!!   But I will do grunt work as well... I moved all the gravel myself before they got there... so we could redo my fence....

so its really gravel i need to fix.....  

and i have struggled with the lay of the land for years...and now that the fence in NOT IN the ground I hope this allows the water to flow a little more free OUT of my yard...

but still going to place a french drain in later


----------



## ICit

crazykitty said:


> You should not be worrying about the dirt.  You should be worrying about practicing for the contest on Saturday!  Aren't you trying to reclaim your title?





you daymn skippy!!!!!   we are ready!!!!   NO ONE WILL TAKE US DOWN!!!
... and we will be coming straight from a 5k.... so we will be ready!!!!


so .... are you going to watch!!!     ... may need you to record it also!!!


----------



## crazykitty

ICit said:


> you daymn skippy!!!!!   we are ready!!!!   NO ONE WILL TAKE US DOWN!!!
> ... and we will be coming straight from a 5k.... so we will be ready!!!!
> 
> 
> so .... are you going to watch!!!     ... may need you to record it also!!!



What time is the contest?  My son has a game in the am and then I am heading over there with my kitties!  

I definitely want to come watch!  Just come get me over by our booth if you can.  I have no idea where we will be.  I am hoping the same place as last year.  I can FB you in the am


----------



## crazykitty

and yes I should be able to record it for you


----------



## ICit

crazykitty said:


> What time is the contest?  My son has a game in the am and then I am heading over there with my kitties!
> 
> I definitely want to come watch!  Just come get me over by our booth if you can.  I have no idea where we will be.  I am hoping the same place as last year.  I can FB you in the am



ok......


its usually around 2-3pm


----------



## LuckyMe143

It's raining 




By the way I got 7 text messages this morning telling me that it is raining. Wtf?


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> It's raining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way I got 7 text messages this morning telling me that it is raining. Wtf?



Make that 8


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> Make that 8



........ Thank you for making my day!  <------ that's oj with a hint of vodka or should i say it's vodka with a hint of oj.


----------



## frequentflier

ICit said:


> ok......
> 
> 
> its usually around 2-3pm



Does this involve pie?


----------



## slotpuppy

Another day that I left my motivation at home.


----------



## pelers

My morning is just straight up broken today.  Routine completely messed up and I'm feeling somewhat lost and adrift.


----------



## migtig

pelers said:


> My morning is just straight up broken today.  Routine completely messed up and I'm feeling somewhat lost and adrift.



I hate it when that happens.  I'm a creature of habit too.


----------



## frequentflier

slotpuppy said:


> Another day that I left my motivation at home.



I am for part of the day today. And my motivation is elsewhere.


----------



## JeJeTe

I'm just waiting for lunch and glad today is my last day in the office.  

Travel tomorrow to Fayetteville.  And my hotel is next to a mall.


----------



## ArkRescue

migtig said:


> I hate it when that happens.  I'm a creature of habit too.



I was out of sorts this morning too and almost locked myself out the house .....


----------



## pelers

ArkRescue said:


> I was out of sorts this morning too and almost locked myself out the house .....



OMG, speaking of getting locked out of the house...

My toddler has learned how to operate the deadbolt.  He can't open the front door (yet) because he hasn't figured out the childproof knob we put on it, but he's locked me out twice now.

Fortunately I taught him about knocking, so every time he's locked me out when I knock he runs over and unlocks the door.  I need to get a spare key made.


----------



## Kris10

JeJeTe said:


> I'm just waiting for *lunch* and glad today is my last day in the office.
> 
> Travel tomorrow to Fayetteville. And my hotel is next to a mall.


 
Did somebody mention food?


----------



## JeJeTe

Kris10 said:


> Did somebody mention food?



Pickles wrapped in turkey, Goldfish, and a Fiber One Brownie.


----------



## Kris10

JeJeTe said:


> Pickles wrapped in turkey, Goldfish, and a Fiber One Brownie.


 
Are you pregnant too?! Last week I ordered a cheese sandwich with mayo, lots of lettuce and pickles 

Today I'm having leftovers. I browned sweet sausage, added a diced green bell pepper, a diced onion and a can of diced tomatoes and served it over elbow noodles wiiiiiith mozzarella cheese 

Lil man tore it up last night


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Are you pregnant too?! Last week I ordered a cheese sandwich with mayo, lots of lettuce and pickles
> 
> Today I'm having leftovers. I browned sweet sausage, added a diced green bell pepper, a diced onion and a can of diced tomatoes and served it over elbow noodles wiiiiiith mozzarella cheese
> 
> Lil man tore it up last night



I baked a turkey breat last night, salad, green beans, carrots and taters. I am ready to head home and eat my leftovers for lunch.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> turkey *breat* :



I don't like processed meat


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I don't like processed meat



This is what I made, it was really good.
PERDUE® : PERDUE® OVEN READY Boneless Turkey Roast (1.75 lbs Product.)


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> This is what I made, it was really good.
> PERDUE® : PERDUE® OVEN READY Boneless Turkey Roast (1.75 lbs Product.)



how long does it take for that to cook?


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> how long does it take for that to cook?



Thawed, 55 minutes.


----------



## JeJeTe

Kris10 said:


> Are you pregnant too?! Last week I ordered a cheese sandwich with mayo, lots of lettuce and pickles
> 
> Today I'm having leftovers. I browned sweet sausage, added a diced green bell pepper, a diced onion and a can of diced tomatoes and served it over elbow noodles wiiiiiith mozzarella cheese
> 
> Lil man tore it up last night



 No, no pregnancy here....


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I baked a turkey breat last night, salad, green beans, carrots and taters. I am ready to head home and eat my leftovers for lunch.


 
Sounds great 



slotpuppy said:


> This is what I made, it was really good.
> PERDUE® : PERDUE® OVEN READY Boneless Turkey Roast (1.75 lbs Product.)


 
Those are so tender 



JeJeTe said:


> No, no pregnancy here....


 
Mmhmm.................................................


----------



## JeJeTe

Kris10 said:


> Sounds great
> 
> 
> 
> Those are so tender
> 
> 
> 
> Mmhmm.................................................



  When I was pregnant in 2006 I lived on Pepsi, ice cream and bologna.  Those were the only things I could hold down for about 7 months.


----------



## Kris10

JeJeTe said:


> When I was pregnant in 2006 I lived on Pepsi, ice cream and bologna. Those were the only things I could hold down for about 7 months.


 
So you had one of those really, really healthy pregnancies huh? 

I don't find myself craving anything really, just "food". Well, no cravings yet anyway and I'm officially halfway there...20 weeks, 3 days


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> So you had one of those really, really healthy pregnancies huh?
> 
> I don't find myself craving anything really, just "food". Well, no cravings yet anyway and I'm officially halfway there...20 weeks, 3 days



No cravings at all?


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> No cravings at all?


 
Do you know something I don't know?


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Do you know something I don't know?



My past experiences with pregger womens is that they seem to crave the same activities that got them pregger in the first place.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> My past experiences with pregger womens is that they seem to crave the same activities that got them pregger in the first place.


 
Ahhhh yes, that 

Last time I was pregnant, absolutely YES!! This time, meh...not so much. I mean, we do but quite honestly, I only do it for him...to make him happy. It's not that I don't like it or want to, I'm just so much more uncomfortable 'in that area' than I was last time. I mean, are my bones and whatnot supposed to be spreading already?! I feel like someone's kicked me in the crotch and it's been like this for several weeks already. No fair, no fair. So we're down to about a couple times a week


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Ahhhh yes, that
> 
> Last time I was pregnant, absolutely YES!! This time, meh...not so much. I mean, we do but quite honestly, I only do it for him...to make him happy. It's not that I don't like it or want to, I'm just so much more uncomfortable 'in that area' than I was last time. I mean, are my bones and whatnot supposed to be spreading already?! I feel like someone's kicked me in the crotch and it's been like this for several weeks already. No fair, no fair. So we're down to about a couple times a week



*TMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> *TMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 

Which part?


----------



## ArkRescue

Kris10 said:


> Which part?



I think his bad reaction was to the part about the hubby only getting some a couple times a WEEK - that's enough to make any guy go crazy like that LOL


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> I think his bad reaction was to the part about the hubby only getting some a couple times a WEEK - that's enough to make any guy go crazy like that LOL


----------



## Kris10

ArkRescue said:


> I think his bad reaction was to the part about the hubby only getting some a couple times a WEEK - that's enough to make any guy go crazy like that LOL


 
I'm trying, really I am....but....but........I'm pregnant and I just don't feel like it


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


>


----------



## Kris10

It's going to be less than that in a couple months. As a matter of fact, he cut me off last time  it got weird for him  LOL it bothered me at first, then I was just so damn big, hot and crazy uncomfortable that I just didn't give a sh!t anymore  just kiss me and let's go to sleep...and don't touch me....and give me another pillow, no FIVE is NOT enough!


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> It's going to be less than that in a couple months. As a matter of fact, he cut me off last time  it got weird for him  LOL it bothered me at first, then I was just so damn big, hot and crazy uncomfortable that I just didn't give a sh!t anymore  just kiss me and let's go to sleep...and don't touch me....and give me another pillow, no FIVE is NOT enough!



  I was like that until I was past my due date.... I had read somewhere that sex helps to move things along so I was all 


"We need to have sex... Get over here!! " 


 <--- Husband


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> I was like that until I was past my due date.... I had read somewhere that sex helps to move things along so I was all
> 
> 
> "We need to have sex... Get over here!! "
> 
> 
> <--- Husband


 
Yeah I read that too but I was being induced sooo yeah, that was a no go for us. My husband would have freaked out too


----------



## Reighvin

Give it time and they adjust. I'm at about once a month these days. Twice a month if I'm feeling spry.


----------



## Kris10

Reighvin said:


> Give it time and they adjust. I'm at about once a month these days. Twice a month if I'm feeling spry.


 
Are you pregnant or just not giving it up?


----------



## Kris10

I just went to Shoppers and got lots of delicious fruit! Mmmm pineapple, strawberries, blackberries, grapes and watermelon


----------



## ArkRescue

Kris10 said:


> I just went to Shoppers and got lots of delicious fruit! Mmmm pineapple, strawberries, blackberries, grapes and watermelon



What???!!! No bananas?  

Nevermind (Roseanne Roseannadanna)


----------



## Kris10

ArkRescue said:


> What???!!! No bananas?
> 
> Nevermind (Roseanne Roseannadanna)


 
I have some lovely bananas at home


----------



## ArkRescue

Kris10 said:


> I have some lovely bananas at home



I'm not sure "lovely" is quite the right word to describe a banana.

Never thought about bananas being especially attractive.  However they do tend to look better accompanied by a couple scoops of ice cream, along with hot fudge, and whipped cream.

Now it's ALL your fault that I'm going to be looking to stop for ice cream later.


----------



## Kris10

ArkRescue said:


> I'm not sure "lovely" is quite the right word to describe a banana.
> 
> Never thought about bananas being especially attractive. However they do tend to look better accompanied by a couple scoops of ice cream, along with hot fudge, and whipped cream.
> 
> Now it's ALL your fault that I'm going to be looking to stop for ice cream later.


 
I'll take the blame!  We have some butter pecan, mint with cookie and vanilla ice cream at home OH and caramel and fudge syrup  buuuuut I think I'll be munching on some mango and grapes as my snack tonight instead


----------



## slotpuppy

I had carrots for my snack.


----------



## Beta84

ArkRescue said:


> I'm not sure "lovely" is quite the right word to describe a banana.
> 
> Never thought about bananas being especially attractive.  However they do tend to look better accompanied by a couple scoops of ice cream, along with hot fudge, and whipped cream.
> 
> Now it's ALL your fault that I'm going to be looking to stop for ice cream later.



I'm not sure whether you're talking about  which is what I thought initially, or if you're actually talking about ice cream.


----------



## RareBreed

Man, talk about lazy!! Guy in the office emailed another guy in the office who in turn emailed me to pull something out of a file and give it to yet another guy. I guess walking the 5-10 steps it would take to get to my office to pull it themselves is too much exercise.


----------



## withrespect

RareBreed said:


> Man, talk about lazy!! Guy in the office emailed another guy in the office who in turn emailed me to pull something out of a file and give it to yet another guy. I guess walking the 5-10 steps it would take to get to my office to pull it themselves is too much exercise.


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> Man, talk about lazy!! Guy in the office emailed another guy in the office who in turn emailed me to pull something out of a file and give it to yet another guy. I guess walking the 5-10 steps it would take to get to my office to pull it themselves is too much exercise.



Emails travel faster than walking. Sounds like they were very efficient.


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


> Emails travel faster than walking. Sounds like they were very efficient.



Well, knowing the guy who emailed me, I'm going to say that he wanted the credit while I did the work. But I derailed it all by emailing the "receiver" and letting them know that I would be the one pulling the file and asking them exactly what they needed because Person #1 and Person #2 did not give me complete instructions.

Oh, and on a side note, I just ripped the entire under-arm of my shirt open!!


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> Well, knowing the guy who emailed me, I'm going to say that he wanted the credit while I did the work. But I derailed it all by emailing the "receiver" and letting them know that I would be the one pulling the file and asking them exactly what they needed because Person #1 and Person #2 did not give me complete instructions.
> 
> Oh, and on a side note, I just ripped the entire under-arm of my shirt open!!



Just take you shirt off and work with out it.


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


> Just take you shirt off and work with out it.



No need. I borrowed another one.


----------



## withrespect

This whole morning I have been thinking it is Wednesday.... 


It is THURSDAY which means I have off tomorrow!


----------



## bulldog

ArkRescue said:


> Ice cream - OMG someone said it again .... ICE CREAM



Yep, and I had a milkshake for my after-lunch dessert. Hershey' Chocolate Moosetracks from Donut Connection. Yummy!



withrespect said:


> This whole morning I have been thinking it is Wednesday....
> 
> 
> It is THURSDAY which means I have off tomorrow!



Yabba, Dabba, Doo...me too. Trouble is I'll be getting up even earlier than normal in order to go turkey hunting. No worries though, at least I'll be doing something that I enjoy.


----------



## withrespect

bulldog said:


> Yep, and I had a milkshake for my after-lunch dessert. Hershey' Chocolate Moosetracks from Donut Connection. Yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> Yabba, Dabba, Doo...me too. Trouble is I'll be getting up even earlier than normal in order to go turkey hunting. No worries though, at least I'll be doing something that I enjoy.



You can just go to  house...


----------



## bulldog

withrespect said:


> You can just go to  house...



I offered, but no reply.


----------



## withrespect

I think we are going to take the kiddos to Yo kool tonight for frozen "Nogurt" as bubba calls it.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I think we are going to take the kiddos to Yo kool tonight for frozen "Nogurt" as bubba calls it.



Have fun. I get a new work out tonight from my trainer at the gym. I hope I will be able to walk to the car when I am done.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Have fun. I get a new work out tonight from my trainer at the gym. I hope I will be able to walk to the car when I am done.



  Stop making me look like the fatty for eating instead of working out. 



So proud of you.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Have fun. I get a new work out tonight from my trainer at the gym. *I hope I will be able to walk to the car when I am done.*


 
****TMI****


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> ****TMI****


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Stop making me look like the fatty for eating instead of working out.
> 
> 
> 
> So proud of you.



You're not fat, your a hotty. 

Thanks, one day I will be off "team fatty"


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> You're not fat, *your *a hotty.
> 
> Thanks, one day I will be off "team fatty"


*
you're * 




and 

and   You're not on team fatty!


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> ****TMI****



I will be tired from lifting weights, running on the treadmill, etc....why is that TMI?


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


>


 




slotpuppy said:


> I will be tired from lifting weights, running on the treadmill, etc....why is that TMI?


 
You don't get stuff. WR gets stuff


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> You don't get stuff. WR gets stuff



You just want to make fun of me so I will quit the gym and stay on team fatty. 

You big meamie.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> You just want to make fun of me so I will quit the gym and stay on team fatty.
> 
> You big meamie.



I would never!


----------



## withrespect

Might as well bump this before it gets lost.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Might as well bump this before it gets lost.



4075


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> 4075



4076


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> 4075


----------



## withrespect

4078


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


>



you played the game wrong.

4079


----------



## withrespect

4080


----------



## slotpuppy

4081


----------



## somdfunguy

ever have an itch you just cant scratch? feels like it is inside instead of the outside?


----------



## Reighvin

somdfunguy said:


> ever have an itch you just cant scratch? feels like it is inside instead of the outside?



Normally results in some smelly fingers


----------



## somdfunguy

Reighvin said:


> Normally results in some smelly fingers


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> 4075



you people can't count


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> you people can't count



  Don't delete stuffs.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Don't delete stuffs.



Arkie is trying to make us look dumb, we should put her on iggy.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> Don't delete stuffs.



Not even for one minute did you think that you mis-read the number?  crap! :giggle:


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> Arkie is trying to make us look dumb, we should put her on iggy.



Why didn't you tell us you about your man?

Check out our website www.slotpuppy.com Photos from Jeffrey Schmidt (Jeffrey/Joe) on Myspace


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> Why didn't you tell us you about your man?
> 
> Check out our website www.slotpuppy.com Photos from Jeffrey Schmidt (Jeffrey/Joe) on Myspace



That web site is blocked at my work, besides its a zombo website.


----------



## Kris10




----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


>


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


>



Were you driving a honda this morning, turning north on 301 from st patricks at about 6:45am?


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


>


 




slotpuppy said:


> Were you driving a honda this morning, turning north on 301 from st patricks at about 6:45am?


 
Yes, pretty sure that was me. I didn't see anyone waving though


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Yes, pretty sure that was me. I didn't see anyone waving though



Do you remember a black trailblazer that you passed, then it was behind you at the stoplight?


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Do you remember a black trailblazer that you passed, then it was behind you at the stoplight?


 
Pahahaha yes, I got in front of you twice right? 

But, I would never have guessed that was you. You look....intriguing


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Pahahaha yes, I got in front of you twice right?
> 
> But, I would never have guessed that was you. You look....intriguing



I tried to get beside you at 228 and wave but it didnt work out. Next time I will just move out of the way speed demon.


----------



## ZARA

Kris10 said:


> You look....intriguing


----------



## slotpuppy

ZARA said:


>



She is making fun of my scar.


----------



## migtig

slotpuppy said:


> She is making fun of my scar.



I knew I should have said "dashing" instead of "intriguing"...


----------



## slotpuppy

migtig said:


> I knew I should have said "dashing" instead of "intriguing"...



 We need to get married again.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I tried to get beside you at 228 and wave but it didnt work out. Next time I will just move out of the way speed demon.


 
I wasn't speeding fool, I was trying to make it to the light before it turned green so I could get that booger out of my sons nose 

Sadly, I'm not kidding. I know you had to see me turn around to...um, pick it for him 



ZARA said:


>


 




slotpuppy said:


> She is making fun of my scar.


 
HEY! It was "sweet" or whatever when mig said it :hrmph:


:SLAM:



migtig said:


> I knew I should have said "dashing" instead of "intriguing"...


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> I wasn't speeding fool, I was trying to make it to the light before it turned green so I could get that booger out of my sons nose
> 
> Sadly, I'm not kidding. I know you had to see me turn around to...um, pick it for him



I was doing 45 mph when you passed me. I hit 60 mph on 301 and still couldnt catch you. I would call that speeding. 

I did see you turn around at the light, didnt need to know why.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I was doing 45 mph when you passed me. I hit 60 mph on 301 and still couldnt catch you. I would call that speeding.
> 
> I did see you turn around at the light, didnt need to know why.


 
Le'sighhhh okay


----------



## somdfunguy

View attachment 95557


----------



## homedepot20

Kinda curious , has anyone seen this Jennifer at Red Robin lately ?????


----------



## ZARA

somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 95557



And this demonstrates the importance of placing a pan or foil underneath anything you are baking.


----------



## withrespect




----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


>


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


>


----------



## ArkRescue

SoMDGirl42 said:


>


----------



## pelers

It's not helping


----------



## Kris10

I'm so happy! I went to Chick Fil A for lunch and asked for extra pickles. Last time I was pretty disappointed with the 1 lonely little extra pickle...rind, the damn center of the pickle was GONE! BUT this time.......ahhh, let's just say, Chick Fil A has really stepped up their pickle game


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> I'm so happy! I went to Chick Fil A for lunch and asked for extra pickles. Last time I was pretty disappointed with the 1 lonely little extra pickle...rind, the damn center of the pickle was GONE! BUT this time.......ahhh, let's just say, Chick Fil A has really stepped up their pickle game



I am going home to have left over BBQ chicken and corn on the cob. Much better than chick fil.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I am going home to have left over BBQ chicken and corn on the cob. Much better than chick fil.


 
Prove it....drop some leftovers by my house and I'll be the judge of that.

By the way, we made corn on the cob last week and I had 3 cobs...in a row. We made it again a few days ago and I had 2. OMG I'm in love with corn on the cob right now! 

Hubby smoked a whole chicken in the smoker Sunday too, so freakin good!


----------



## ArkRescue

Kris10 said:


> Prove it....drop some leftovers by my house and I'll be the judge of that.
> 
> By the way, we made corn on the cob last week and I had 3 cobs...in a row. We made it again a few days ago and I had 2. OMG I'm in love with corn on the cob right now!
> 
> Hubby smoked a whole chicken in the smoker Sunday too, so freakin good!



I got one of those beer can holder thingies to cook a chicken on - I hope it turns out good .....  

Not sure where Safeway is getting them, but I've been eating corn-on-the-cob for the past 2 weeks straight - almost every day Mmmmmmm .... they are on the small side, but I know the BIG ones are coming locally soon .....


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Prove it....drop some leftovers by my house and I'll be the judge of that.
> 
> By the way, we made corn on the cob last week and I had 3 cobs...in a row. We made it again a few days ago and I had 2. OMG I'm in love with corn on the cob right now!
> 
> Hubby smoked a whole chicken in the smoker Sunday too, so freakin good!



Between my son and me, there will be no leftovers, sorry. I can leave a frozen meal at your front door if you want.


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> I got one of those beer can holder thingies to cook a chicken on - I hope it turns out good .....
> 
> Not sure where Safeway is getting them, but I've been eating corn-on-the-cob for the past 2 weeks straight - almost every day Mmmmmmm .... they are on the small side, but I know the BIG ones are coming locally soon .....



Corn on the cob smells of dead people...  I can't eat it.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> Corn on the cob smells of dead people...  I can't eat it.



It isn't the best smell but you know what smells way WORSE steaming?  Broccoli EWWWWWWW


----------



## Kris10

ArkRescue said:


> I got one of those beer can holder thingies to cook a chicken on - I hope it turns out good .....
> 
> Not sure where Safeway is getting them, but I've been eating corn-on-the-cob for the past 2 weeks straight - almost every day Mmmmmmm .... they are on the small side, but I know the BIG ones are coming locally soon .....


 
Safeway's corn has been off the hook! That's where we've been getting it. You're right, they're small but sweet and deeeelicious! :nomnomnom:



slotpuppy said:


> Between my son and me, there will be no leftovers, sorry. I can leave a frozen meal at your front door if you want.


 
Eh, no thank you. I'll be having a crabcake tonight...hubby hooked it up 



withrespect said:


> Corn on the cob smells of dead people... I can't eat it.


 
Gross. I've never really smelled a dead person but I hear they smell like sweet vomit and if that's what your corn smells like....well, yuck


----------



## Kris10

Save_a_Horse said:


> ya wanna? *;-)*
> 
> Awe, it`s OK Kris. Piggly Wiggly has em. quit laffin.


 
I've been to a Piggly Wiggly before 



ArkRescue said:


> It isn't the best smell but you know what smells way WORSE steaming? Broccoli EWWWWWWW


 
I might be a weirdo but if it smells bad, I won't eat it. Meaning, I don't think fish, broccoli or corn on the cob smells bad :shrug:


----------



## Roman

Broccoli smells like a FART!


----------



## ArkRescue

Roman said:


> Broccoli smells like a FART!



When I put the prepackaged vegetables in the steamer (broccoli, carrots, and cauliflower) I lose my appetite as I smell them steaming - the broccoli smells awful.  Last year I started wrapping the vegetables in foil and cooking them on the grill, almost everything cooked on the grill smells great .....


----------



## ICit

.... best thing for a sweet tooth....


Jiff came out with chocolate silk peanut butter.....  

I am dipping apples and strawberries in it.... and OMG.... its soooooo good


----------



## withrespect

I just went completely bat-chit on a coworker and now I feel guilty.


----------



## Kris10

Roman said:


> Broccoli smells like a FART!


 
Do you eat broccoli?



ArkRescue said:


> When I put the prepackaged vegetables in the steamer (broccoli, carrots, and cauliflower) I lose my appetite as I smell them steaming - the broccoli smells awful. Last year I started wrapping the vegetables in foil and cooking them on the grill, almost everything cooked on the grill smells great .....


 
How can you eat something that you don't like the smell of? I mean, take Roman's comment for example..."Broccoli smells like a FART!", which people say all the time.......yet they eat it. Does that mean you'd eat a fart? I mean, if I thought something smelled like a fart there's no way it'd be in my mouth!


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I just went completely bat-chit on a coworker and now I feel guilty.





dont.... feel good


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> I just went completely bat-chit on a coworker and now I feel guilty.


 
1) Sorry you're feeling guilty 
2) Kudos for you for not holding it in


----------



## Kris10

Save_a_Horse said:


> glad the wind is in NE direction, don`t want a cloud. scru ^ a Gr8 parasail.


----------



## Kris10

Save_a_Horse said:


> a joke silly, as in ya need full clarity to see the clear beach view. u havin a "duh" moment"? ;-)


 
I wanna be on a beach


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> I just went completely bat-chit on a coworker and now I feel guilty.



Knowing the people you work with,  they probably deserved it.


----------



## beachcat

i'm down 6 lbs, ICit, thanks for putting that idea in my head....that sounds yummy!


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> I just went completely bat-chit on a coworker and now I feel guilty.



  It's okay WR - I took a peek into DSW yesterday and saw some amazing shoes !  Had someone with me, so didn't have time to browse.  Just think of all the glorious shoes they have ....... come on let's go, we can go to Dave's for BBQ afterward and I'll be sure to tell them, NO corn-on-the-cob for you ....


----------



## ArkRescue

beachcat said:


> i'm down 6 lbs, ICit, thanks for putting that idea in my head....that sounds yummy!



If I could stop eating ice cream I'd probably drop 5 lbs pretty fast!

all that dipping counts as calories ... better to eat the fruit as a stand alone item isn't it?  or let's dip it in ice cream?!


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> It's okay WR - I took a peek into DSW yesterday and saw some amazing shoes !  Had someone with me, so didn't have time to browse.  Just think of all the glorious shoes they have ....... come on let's go, we can go to Dave's for BBQ afterward and I'll be sure to tell them, NO corn-on-the-cob for you ....



Who's Dave?  a forumite?


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Who's Dave?  a forumite?


 
Dave is Famous!


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> Who's Dave?  a forumite?



Famous Dave's BBQ - it's near DSW in Waldorf


----------



## warneckutz

Kris10 said:


> Dave is Famous!



Further her confusion


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> Famous Dave's BBQ - it's near DSW in Waldorf



I have never been there...  ...or heard of it...


----------



## ICit

beachcat said:


> i'm down 6 lbs, ICit, thanks for putting that idea in my head....that sounds yummy!



Its no different than pbutter.....  good protien....  


  pm me sometime


----------



## Kris10

warneckutz said:


> Further her confusion


 
I thought it would ring a bell for her and she's go "A-HA!.....Famous Dave's, dur"


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> Further her confusion



 Dude, I will SOOOOO air out some dirty laundry if you are not careful. 

Be nice to me.


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> If I could stop eating ice cream I'd probably drop 5 lbs pretty fast!
> 
> all that dipping counts as calories ... better to eat the fruit as a stand alone item isn't it?  or let's dip it in ice cream?!



they make the to go size cups.....  and pbutter is GOOD FOR YOU...

good protein


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> Dude, I will SOOOOO air out some dirty laundry if you are not careful.
> 
> Be nice to me.



I'm ALWAYS nice to you...

Mostly...

Sometimes...

Occasionally...

Rarely...

Here and there...


----------



## warneckutz

Almond butter is a better source of protein...
just sayin'


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> I'm ALWAYS nice to you...
> 
> Mostly...
> 
> Sometimes...
> 
> Occasionally...
> 
> Rarely...
> 
> Here and there...



Never.


----------



## ICit

warneckutz said:


> Almond butter is a better source of protein...
> just sayin'



it is very good as well  ....

but sometimes you just need something that kills the sweet tooth....  Almond butter was not AS sweet....  but still


----------



## beachcat

ICit said:


> Its no different than pbutter.....  good protien....
> 
> 
> pm me sometime



just did, sugar pie


----------



## slotpuppy

warneckutz said:


> Almond butter is a better source of protein...
> just sayin'



 Men have a better source of protein than that.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Men have a better source of protein than that.


----------



## warneckutz

slotpuppy said:


> Men have a better source of protein than that.



If that's where you get yours... do your thing...


----------



## withrespect

I apologized to my coworker.  MS:


----------



## slotpuppy

warneckutz said:


> If that's where you get yours... do your thing...



Like you complained. You told me the protein helped you sparkle better. 


See if I ever leave a mint on your pillow again.


----------



## somdfunguy

if you havent tried PopCorners, the new shape of popcorn. you need to do so now.  I got a bag of the kettle corn and it is fantastik but I can only eat about 12 chips before my jaw gets tired.  Great late night snack.

Oh and today I found a spoon in the Hellman's jar.  I can't wait for this to be over! Less than 8 weeks to go.


----------



## pelers

I have banana split Haagen Dasz.


----------



## slotpuppy

4155


----------



## withrespect

I'm hungry   And I want CARBS.  LOTS OF CARBS


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I'm hungry   And I want CARBS.  LOTS OF CARBS



Carbs will go right too you're hips.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Carbs will go right *too **you're* hips.



**to ****your

My hips are already big.  What's a couple more inches?


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> **to ****your
> 
> *My hips are already big.  What's a couple more inches?*



I said the to the wife about my weiner, she just shook her head and walked away.


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> Carbs will go right too you're hips.



That sentence equates to:

Carbs will go right *ALSO YOU ARE* hips.


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> That sentence equates to:
> 
> Carbs will go right *ALSO YOU ARE* hips.



 I spelled it wrong just to mess with wr. Dont try and confuse the issue.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> I spelled it wrong just to mess with wr. Dont try and confuse the issue.



I understood what she was saying.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I understood what she was saying.



Okay, little miss smarty pants.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Okay, little miss smarty pants.


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> I spelled it wrong just to mess with wr. Dont try and confuse the issue.



ohhhhhhh ...............     ok ................... well ....................


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> ohhhhhhh ...............     ok ................... well ....................



I see dead people.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> I see dead people.



I see a big white box.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I see a big white box.



Its Gilda Radner, she is dead.


----------



## ZARA

slotpuppy said:


> Its Gilda Radner, she is dead.


I cried when she died. It was my birthday and she was one of my favorite comedians.


----------



## slotpuppy

ZARA said:


> I cried when she died. It was my birthday and she was one of my favorite comedians.



Did you have a Gilda cake?


----------



## ArkRescue

ZARA said:


> I cried when she died. It was my birthday and she was one of my favorite comedians.



I liked her too.  I use her "Nevermind" line a good bit <G>.


----------



## slotpuppy

4172


----------



## LuckyMe143

I'm hungry.


----------



## FED_UP

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm hungry.



Why did you skip breakfast?


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm hungry.



Me too... But I am always hungry.


----------



## slotpuppy

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm hungry.





withrespect said:


> Me too... But I am always hungry.



You should have some bologna.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> You should have some bologna.



I will never be able to eat bologna again.  Mayo is also at risk.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I will never be able to eat bologna again.  Mayo is also at risk.



 Glad I could help.


----------



## Kris10

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm hungry.


 
Are you a skipper?


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> Me too... But I am always hungry.



Just stop thinking about food all the time.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> Just stop thinking about food all the time.



Can't help it.  I have a very unhealthy relationship with food.


----------



## somdfunguy

Do you think Jenny stepped out on GW8345?

maybe

GW8345 has been going to Red Robin everyday looking for Jenny and this is why he's a sourpuss.


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> Do you think Jenny stepped out on GW8345?
> 
> maybe
> 
> GW8345 has been going to Red Robin everyday looking for Jenny and this is why he's a sourpuss.



Lol


----------



## withrespect




----------



## slotpuppy

4185


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> 4185



Omg.... what a great day....

Well lets hope I have no near death experience. ...


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> Omg.... what a great day....
> 
> Well lets hope I have no near death experience. ...



As long as you dont die, then a near death experience is just another story to tell.


----------



## withrespect

I went to RR today for dinner.    Didn't see Jennifer but the look on my husband's face when I was taking a picture of the sugar was priceless. 

Husband:   "So Jennifer and Libby are fighting over some guy with 8 kids? What?" 


WR:  NO NO NO   just forget it


----------



## Reighvin

withrespect said:


> View attachment 95931
> 
> 
> I went to RR today for dinner.    Didn't see Jennifer but the look on my husband's face when I was taking a picture of the sugar was priceless.
> 
> Husband:   "So Jennifer and Libby are fighting over some guy with 8 kids? What?"
> 
> 
> WR:  NO NO NO   just forget it



Where you giving sugar packets to other people again?


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> View attachment 95931
> 
> 
> I went to RR today for dinner.    Didn't see Jennifer but the look on my husband's face when I was taking a picture of the sugar was priceless.
> 
> Husband:   "So Jennifer and Libby are fighting over some guy with 8 kids? What?"
> 
> 
> WR:  NO NO NO   just forget it



I take pictures of sugar packets too. My husband thinks I'm crazy. He just doesn't get it.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> View attachment 95931
> 
> 
> I went to RR today for dinner.    Didn't see Jennifer but the look on my husband's face when I was taking a picture of the sugar was priceless.
> 
> Husband:   "So Jennifer and Libby are fighting over some guy with 8 kids? What?"
> 
> 
> WR:  NO NO NO   just forget it



A sugar packet without a number on it.


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> I take pictures of sugar packets too. My husband thinks I'm crazy. He just doesn't get it.



That makes me feel better 



FED_UP said:


> A sugar packet without a number on it.



867-5309


----------



## slotpuppy

We didnt have any sugar packets at home, so I took a sharpie and wrote my number on the ceramic sugar bowl and gave it the the wife. I dont know why she got mad.


----------



## FED_UP

Has the bread, milk and toilet paper panick started yet for Tropical Storm Andrea?


----------



## ICit

WTF...is it a full moon????


in just the few hours I have been at work I feel i have worked the 8hrs plus shift already.....


people have gone crazy today..


----------



## ICit

FED_UP said:


> Has the bread, milk and toilet paper panick started yet for Tropical Storm Andrea?




hush.....
i dont have time for my power to be out......


----------



## withrespect

I'm annoyed with one of my friends. 

That is all.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> I'm annoyed with one of my friends.
> 
> That is all.


 


Why?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

I need the karma bus to roll on through again and make another pick up


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I'm annoyed with one of my friends.
> 
> That is all.



Andrea????


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I'm annoyed with one of my friends.
> 
> That is all.



What did I do now?


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> Andrea????


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


>


----------



## pelers

Toilet paper?  Check.  Milk?  Check.  Bread?  Check.

All out of beer, though.  Guess I'll have to make do with kahlua and rum.


----------



## slotpuppy

pelers said:


> Toilet paper?  Check.  Milk?  Check.  Bread?  Check.
> 
> All out of beer, though.  Guess I'll have to make do with kahlua and rum.



 You forgot beef jerkey. You can not have storm supplies without beef jerkey.


----------



## ArkRescue

pelers said:


> Toilet paper?  Check.  Milk?  Check.  Bread?  Check.
> 
> All out of beer, though.  Guess I'll have to make do with kahlua and rum.



I consider myself fortunate to live on an elevated part of SoMD that is a few miles in size.  I don't have water issues except for the  depressed area in front of the barn that seems to hold water.  If I can get a dump truck or two of topsoil, I can raise the ground level there to assist the proper run-off of the rain to solve that problem.  One of these days ......


----------



## ICit

had lunch with my handsome man today......  

....


----------



## withrespect

I have been teaching my niece how to read sheet music and I think she is finally starting to get it!!!  Her is so smort!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> i have been teaching my niece how to read sheet music and i think she is finally starting to get it!!!  Her is so smort!!!




View attachment 95992


----------



## ArkRescue




----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 95992



k.


----------



## somdfunguy

Hey WR have you seen this trailer?


----------



## withrespect

Are we done with this tread? 


Also, somdfunguy... all I see is a big white box.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Are we done with this tread?
> 
> 
> Also, somdfunguy... all I see is a big white box.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> Are we done with this tread?
> 
> 
> Also, somdfunguy... all I see is a big white box.



There are a tad loud but with the right dress they could rock:

Impo Takara Platform Pump Peep Toes Pumps & Heels Women's Shoes - DSW 

BEST OF ALL, they are on sale !!!!!!


----------



## kwillia

withrespect said:


> Are we done with this tread?
> 
> 
> Also, somdfunguy... all I see is a big white box.



You do realize that you will always only ever see a big white box when you are using your NMCI computer which blocks youtube, dontchu?

If you logged in from home tonight you would see that actual video posted.


----------



## Reighvin

kwillia said:


> You do realize that you will always only ever see a big white box when you are using your NMCI computer which blocks youtube, dontchu?
> 
> If you logged in from home tonight you would see that actual video posted.



If she logged in from home, what would she do at work?


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> If she logged in from home, what would she do at work?






... I stay logged in at home too.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

tomorrow my hero turns 80


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Are we done with this tread?
> 
> 
> Also, somdfunguy... all I see is a big white box.



I think you should see it when you get home. It is what I imagine goes through your mind when you are almost out of gas.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> I think you should see it when you get home. It is what I imagine goes through your mind when you are almost out of gas.



I panic.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> I panic.



Don't feel bad, I don't like being under 1/4 of a tank.  I almost always get gas before it drops that low.  You never know when you will end up in a 6 mile back-up creeping along in a 95 degree heat wave - having a/c is important!


----------



## withrespect

F-bombs are coming out of the conference room.   Glad I am not in there getting yelled at yet.


----------



## JeJeTe

The sunburn on my stomach itches.....


----------



## withrespect

JeJeTe said:


> The sunburn on my stomach itches.....


----------



## migtig

withrespect said:


> *F-bombs *are coming out of the conference room.   Glad I am not in there getting yelled at yet.



Are they yelling "*Furlough* This!!!"?


----------



## slotpuppy

JeJeTe said:


> The sunburn on my stomach itches.....



sandpaper


----------



## JeJeTe

slotpuppy said:


> sandpaper



Ummm.....ow.


----------



## Kris10

JeJeTe said:


> The sunburn on my stomach itches.....


 
Aloe...from the fridge :ahhhh: I've also heard avocado helps take the burn out (seriously)


----------



## beachcat

i'm hungry


----------



## JeJeTe

Kris10 said:


> Aloe...from the fridge :ahhhh: I've also heard avocado helps take the burn out (seriously)



I've been using Banana Boat's After Sun lotion.  It seems to be helping a lot!


----------



## Kris10

beachcat said:


> i'm hungry


 
Me too. What's new though?  I brought a sammich but I don't want that. I want something else but I don't know what. Wahhhh....prego problems, lol



JeJeTe said:


> I've been using Banana Boat's After Sun lotion. It seems to be helping a lot!


 
Try putting it in the fridge, if nothing else it'll feel awesome since it's cool and your skins hot


----------



## Kris10

WE JUST ORDERED FIVE GUYS


----------



## somdfunguy

I'm heading over to Cafe Ole for fish tacos and the best chips and salsa I've ever had.


----------



## ZARA

Kris10 said:


> WE JUST ORDERED FIVE GUYS



We can barely handle one as it is...five is just way too much work!


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> WE JUST ORDERED FIVE GUYS



Are they good looking guys? Do they dance and strip for you?


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> I'm heading over to Cafe Ole for fish tacos and the best chips and salsa I've ever had.


 
Mmmm fish tacos 



ZARA said:


> We can barely handle one as it is...five is just way too much work!


 
"We"..?



slotpuppy said:


> Are they good looking guys? Do they dance and strip for you?


 
Goodness I hope so! Then again, as long as the meat is fresh, between a couple buns and delicious...what do I care?


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Goodness I hope so! Then again, as long as the meat is fresh, between a couple buns and delicious...what do I care?



This should be in no shoes, before you get a time out.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> This should be in no shoes, before you get a time out.



  Run Kris10, Run!!! ..................................


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> This should be in no shoes, before you get a time out.


 
Puhleeze! I'm an 

Asides, I'm really excited about my burger. I got extra grilled mushrooms and extra lettuce annnnnnd did I mention how hungry I am and how excited I am about my burger?! 

#teamfatty


----------



## ZARA

Kris10 said:


> Mmmm fish tacos
> 
> 
> 
> "We"..?
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness I hope so! Then again, as long as the meat is fresh, between a couple buns and delicious...what do I care?



LOL Slot and I were on the same page in reference to "guys" instead of burgers.


----------



## Kris10

ZARA said:


> LOL Slot and I were on the same page in reference to "guys" instead of burgers.


 
I was on the same page too, I just don't want an infection...I mean, an infraction


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> I was on the same page too, I just don't want an infection...I mean, an infraction



No, you wanted fresh juciy meat between two buns.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> No, you wanted fresh juciy meat between two buns.


 
And I still do 


...with extra grilled mushrooms, extra lettuce, cheese, tomatoes, jalapenos and mayonnaise....is that weird?


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> And I still do
> 
> 
> ...with extra grilled mushrooms, extra lettuce, cheese, tomatoes, jalapenos and mayonnaise....is that weird?



No bologna?


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> No bologna?


 
Not for lunch


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Not for lunch



I am backing away from this conversation before I get myself in trouble.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I am backing away from this conversation before I get myself in trouble.


 
IT'S HERE, IT'S HERE!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> IT'S HERE, IT'S HERE!!!



So you got 5 guys with fresh juicy meat and warm buns to put in your mouth for lunch?


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> So you got 5 guys with fresh juicy meat and warm buns to put in your mouth for lunch?


 
Mmm yes!


----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


> Mmm yes!



where are you ... and I will be there fast.

... well not that fast.... will take me over an hour or so to get down south...


----------



## ArkRescue

migtig said:


> Are they yelling "*Furlough* This!!!"?



I have heard that most agencies are pushing the shortfall of money onto the contractors. We lost a good  1/3 of our staff recently.  It must be affecting the security contracts also because several of the gates on the campus are only open during the morning rush hours in, and the afternoon rush hours out.  It's a pain to go the long way to the front gate and have to stop at about 9 stop signs on the way out (seems like 40).


----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> where are you ... and I will be there fast.
> 
> ... well not that fast.... will take me over an hour or so to get down south...


 
I just saw this but I'm surprised Slot didn't jump all over your "get down south" comment 

I'm in Upper Marlboro, is that South of you?


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> I just saw this but I'm surprised Slot didn't jump all over your "get down south" comment
> 
> I'm in Upper Marlboro, is that South of you?



I was at lunch and missed it. I did have double meat for lunch today.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I was at lunch and missed it. I did have double meat for lunch today.


 
I'm sure you did


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> I'm sure you did



Subway double meat BMT.


----------



## withrespect

Omg   The salted caramel pretzel Klondike bars are freaking delicious!!!   I have eaten two in 15 minutes 


#teamfatty


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Omg   The salted caramel pretzel Klondike bars are freaking delicious!!!   I have eaten two in 15 minutes
> 
> 
> #teamfatty



mmmm that sounds dynamite.

i had a plain greek yogurt with honey. it was good but not as good im sure.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> mmmm that sounds dynamite.
> 
> i had a plain greek yogurt with honey. it was good but not as good im sure.



I like greek yogurt...


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I like greek yogurt...



Dannon makes you poop.


----------



## ZARA

slotpuppy said:


> Dannon makes you poop.



Some folks need to eat a whole bunch of Dannon.


----------



## withrespect

withrespect said:


> Omg   The salted caramel pretzel Klondike bars are freaking delicious!!!   I have eaten two in 15 minutes
> 
> 
> #teamfatty



On ice cream #3


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> on ice cream #3



sooey! Here piggy piggy piggy!


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> sooey! Here piggy piggy piggy!



I don't know what's happening.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I don't know what's happening.



Birds are flying, bees are buzzing, cows are mooing, lots of things are happening.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Birds are flying, bees are buzzing, *cows are mooing*, lots of things are happening.



 Did you just call me a cow?!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> On ice cream #3



How many more of those do you have?  
Maybe you should share.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Did you just call me a cow?!



Do you moo and tell people to eatmoor chicken?


----------



## ArkRescue

The Klondike thing doesn't sound appealing to me, but I have my own obsession with ice cream, so I won't criticize.

We have a severe t-storm watch again - geez.  I don't like t-storms


----------



## SoMdDude

Does anyone have any punch _*and*_ pie? I like punch and pie


----------



## ZARA

I would totally kill for a thick hamburger with all the fixings and a huge slice of devil's food cake (no icing please) right now. 

And this is why I don't buy precooked food. My hamburger is frozen. 
I have a box of devil's food cake waiting to be baked but now I have to weigh my laziness vs desire. 
I really don't feel like baking it. 
I will have an egg salad sandwich for dinner instead and dream about that devil's food cake.


----------



## LuckyMe143

ZARA said:


> I would totally kill for a thick hamburger with all the fixings and a huge slice of devil's food cake (no icing please) right now.
> 
> And this is why I don't buy precooked food. My hamburger is frozen.
> I have a box of devil's food cake waiting to be baked but now I have to weigh my laziness vs desire.
> I really don't feel like baking it.
> I will have an egg salad sandwich for dinner instead and dream about that devil's food cake.



I'm craving a super crunchy fried green tomato sandwich with tons of crispy bacon,a little bit of shredded lettuce on white bread. Oh don't forget the miracle whip and pepper! For a side dish hot fudge and fries!


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm craving a super crunchy fried green tomato sandwich with tons of crispy bacon,a little bit of shredded lettuce on white bread. Oh don't forget the *miracle whip *and pepper! For a side dish hot fudge and fries!


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm craving a super crunchy fried green tomato sandwich with tons of crispy bacon,a little bit of shredded lettuce on white bread. Oh don't forget the miracle whip and pepper! For a side dish hot fudge and fries!


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


>



I love the tanginess.....


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


>



     These aren't going to stay thick on their own...lol!


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> These aren't going to stay thick on their own...lol!



please message me with your schedule...


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> please message me with your schedule...



I'm awesome everyday don't need a schedule for that.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


>



Miracle Whip actually tastes good on a bologna sandwich - otherwise I use Hellmans.


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> Miracle Whip actually tastes good on a bologna sandwich - otherwise I use Hellmans.



Put some mayonnaise out in the sun for 3 days... add spoiled milk and pickle juice and viola (
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	


	

		
			
		

		
	
)  ... Miracle Whip.


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> Put some mayonnaise out in the sun for 3 days... add spoiled milk and pickle juice and viola (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 96552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )  ... Miracle Whip.



Haha


----------



## ArkRescue

LuckyMe143 said:


> Haha



I never buy MW any more as I don't eat bologna much.  Now and then I get a craving for a fried bologna sandwich


----------



## ICit

.......


just got popped for a drug and alcohol test......   


glad they got me before lunch!!!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> .......
> 
> 
> just got popped for a drug and alcohol test......
> 
> 
> glad they got me before lunch!!!




Wait, 
Did you just say that you got popped?   

(Here I go again... into the gutter........)


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> .......
> 
> 
> just got popped for a drug and alcohol test......
> 
> 
> glad they got me before lunch!!!



Speaking of drinking at lunch, it's becoming a practice that is frowned upon because you are returning to the workplace with alcohol in your system.  Would you have a few beers then go to work in the morning?  Probably not, but it's essentially the same thing, just a different time of day.

Have I had drinks at an office holiday party (restaurant) at lunch and returned to work - yup sure have.


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> Speaking of drinking at lunch, it's becoming a practice that is frowned upon because you are returning to the workplace with alcohol in your system.  Would you have a few beers then go to work in the morning?  Probably not, but it's essentially the same thing, just a different time of day.
> 
> Have I had drinks at an office holiday party (restaurant) at lunch and returned to work - yup sure have.



  I WAS NOT BEING SERIOUS.......   I HAVE A CDL and would NEVER risk it...


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> I never buy MW any more as I don't eat bologna much.  Now and then I get a craving for a fried bologna sandwich



There are other uses for bologna.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> There are other uses for bologna.


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> I WAS NOT BEING SERIOUS.......   I HAVE A CDL and would NEVER risk it...



oh I thought you worked in an office all day LOL - who's to say you didn't have a designated driver?


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> oh I thought you worked in an office all day LOL - who's to say you didn't have a designated driver?



She is driving and posting on the forums at the same time


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> oh I thought you worked in an office all day LOL - who's to say you didn't have a designated driver?



some days im in the office.... many days are not in the office


----------



## LuckyMe143

REDDS    LOVE LUNCH TIME!


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> REDDS    LOVE LUNCH TIME!


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


>



you're awfully combative today - did you eat your cheerios with milk this morning?  or vinegar?


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> you're awfully combative today - did you eat your cheerios with milk this morning?  or vinegar?



Im stuck in the office...   with nothing to do


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


>



Oww lala alla


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Oww lala alla



I will show you more later.....


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> I will show you more later.....



you know, you really should get more rest so you won't be so crabby LOL


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> you know, you really should get more rest so you won't be so crabby LOL



its not rest.... did you see anywhere I said i was sleepy??


no...Im stuck in the effing office today... and dont have chit to do.... all my work is caught up....


----------



## withrespect

There was just a daddy-long-leg on my arm 

The arm is going to have to go.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> There was just a daddy-long-leg on my arm



most poisonous spider around here


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> its not rest.... did you see anywhere I said i was sleepy??
> 
> 
> no...Im stuck in the effing office today... and dont have chit to do.... all my work is caught up....



you just are not admitting that you are TIRED ....

you are sleepy ..... let's count backwards okay?   100, 99, 98, 97, 96, 95, 94, 93, 92, 91, 90, 89 ..... you are so sleepy ...... you can't hold your eyes open .... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> you just are not admitting that you are TIRED ....
> 
> you are sleepy ..... let's count backwards okay?   100, 99, 98, 97, 96, 95, 94, 93, 92, 91, 90, 89 ..... you are so sleepy ...... you can't hold your eyes open .... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



nope.....

Drs orders..... reduce stress in your life (check),  get more sleep (check) start getting back to normal activity (check)


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> I will show you more later.....



Woo hoo! ..... you just need more Redd in your life!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> nope.....
> 
> Drs orders..... reduce stress in your life (check),  get more sleep (check) start getting back to normal activity (check)



Maybe you should go catch some cats.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Maybe you should go catch some cats.



nah.... better things to do in my life


----------



## somdfunguy

This is funny

Eminem Terrified As Daughter Begins Dating Man Raised On His Music | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## BlueBird

I thought this thread was about Jennifer at Red Robin.


----------



## withrespect

BlueBird said:


> I thought this thread was about Jennifer at Red Robin.



You thought wrong. 

What in the hell would make you think that?


----------



## BlueBird

withrespect said:


> You thought wrong.
> 
> What in the hell would make you think that?



:shrug:

The title?


----------



## withrespect

BlueBird said:


> :shrug:
> 
> The title?



I see.  It's all coming together now.


----------



## BlueBird

withrespect said:


> I see.  It's all coming together now.



I just wanted to see how far off track this thread was at over 400 pages. Something was telling me that Jennifer just wasn't over 400 pages exciting. This is one of the reasons I love this forum as much as I do. Please continue on and forgive me for interupting....


----------



## somdfunguy

Only 108 pages for me


----------



## BlueBird

somdfunguy said:


> Only 108 pages for me



Congratulations.


----------



## somdfunguy

BlueBird said:


> Congratulations.


----------



## MarieB

Chasey_Lane said:


> She didn't hit on him with his children knowingly watching, which was a good move on her part, and one that shows respect.  She didn't want to interfere but she casually gave him the "okay!"


----------



## letsgocapitals

This thread is a complete embarrassment.


----------



## ArkRescue

letsgocapitals said:


> This thread is a complete embarrassment.



how so?


----------



## withrespect

letsgocapitals said:


> This thread is a complete embarrassment.



OMG   Are you Jennifer!?!?!? 


It's about damn time.


----------



## withrespect

letsgocapitals said:


> This thread is a complete embarrassment.





withrespect said:


> OMG   Are you Jennifer!?!?!?
> 
> 
> It's about damn time.


----------



## letsgocapitals

OMG! 10,000 posts, in 5 years, on SoMD's message boards!

Go find something productive to do...


----------



## slotpuppy

letsgocapitals said:


> This thread is a complete embarrassment.




Dont like the effin tread, dont read the effin tread, effin problem solved!

P.S.- Caps suck balls.


----------



## withrespect

letsgocapitals said:


> OMG! 10,000 posts, in 5 years, on SoMD's message boards!
> 
> Go find something productive to do...



You're right.... I am such a failure.  


10,812 by the way...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> You're right.... I am such a failure.
> 
> 
> 10,812 by the way...



let's go make some Icecream bread!!


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> let's go make some Icecream bread!!



Hold on.  I am trying to talk to this ###hole. 

10,813  I can't help myself.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> Hold on.  I am trying to talk to this ###hole.


----------



## Kris10

letsgocapitals said:


> OMG! 10,000 posts, in 5 years, on SoMD's message boards!
> 
> Go find something productive to do...


----------



## somdfunguy

Someone needs to take a 45 minute walk.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Hold on.  I am trying to talk to this *###hole*.
> 
> 10,813  I can't help myself.



A*s*shole


----------



## ArkRescue

letsgocapitals said:


> OMG! 10,000 posts, in 5 years, on SoMD's message boards!
> 
> Go find something productive to do...



What do you do with your extra time? Could be that someone may view that as unproductive time.  At least on this forum people interact with each other which promotes mental health (some get better while some get worse lol), and many times we get a good laugh going also.

What do you do to be productive?  I rescue critters and find them good homes. It's the job I don't get paid for that brings me the most satisfaction.  My paid job helps me fund the non-paying job <g>&hellip;


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> What do you do with your extra time? Could be that someone may view that as unproductive time.  At least on this forum people interact with each other which promotes mental health (some get better while some get worse lol), and many times we get a good laugh going also.
> 
> What do you do to be productive?  I rescue critters and find them good homes. It's the job I don't get paid for that brings me the most satisfaction.  My paid job helps me fund the non-paying job <g>&hellip;



Evidently, we have never made this character laugh... we need to work on that.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> Evidently, we have never made this character laugh... we need to work on that.



Maybe suggest a few of your funny treads to start with :evilgrin:


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> Maybe suggest a few of your funny treads to start with :evilgrin:



Something tells me he will think I am more stupid than he already does.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> Something tells me he will think I am more stupid than he already does.



Ask 10 people and you can get 10 opinions on any topic.  One thing we should not do is criticize what other people choose to do with their time.

Those who say things like that think you should be like them? No, we are all individuals, and we are all entitled to run our own lives ......


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> Ask 10 people and you can get 10 opinions on any topic.  One thing we should not do is criticize what



 What would the forum be if people didn't talk chit all the time? 



It would probably be a safe and inviting environment for generations to come... 


We will all be long gone before this happens...


----------



## pelers

Got in to work earlier than usual today.  It's kind of creepy when you're the only one here.    Better than late night, though I'm not sure why since there are no windows and you really can't tell.


----------



## LuckyMe143

I'm going to make potato salad today.


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm going to make potato salad today.



Remember to make enough for the whole class. 


I like potatoes  Can I have some?


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> Remember to make enough for the whole class.
> 
> 
> I like potatoes  Can I have some?



I LOVE potatoes. I don't use a lot of mayo just enough to slightly coat the potatoes. Oh and top it off with BACON!


----------



## withrespect

LuckyMe143 said:


> I LOVE potatoes. I don't use a lot of mayo just enough to slightly coat the potatoes. Oh and top it off with BACON!



 



When can I come pick it up?


----------



## pelers

Husband asked me at 1:30am last night if it was too late for me to make cheesecake cupcakes for him to bring into work today.

It was.  Though if I hadn't flopped in bed from then until 5am I probably could have found time.


----------



## Kris10

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm going to make potato salad today.


 
Mmm what time should I come over? I love me some tater salad 

Have you ever made German potato salad?



pelers said:


> Husband asked me at 1:30am last night if it was too late for me to make cheesecake cupcakes for him to bring into work today.
> 
> It was. Though if I hadn't flopped in bed from then until 5am I probably could have found time.


 
Love and obey! LOVE AND OBEY!!!


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Mmm what time should I come over? I love me some tater salad
> 
> Have you ever made German potato salad?
> 
> 
> *
> Love and obey! LOVE AND OBEY!!!*



 It's all about compromise.... He wanted her to make cupcakes.... she didn't want to make cupcakes ...so they compromised and she didn't make cupcakes.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> It's all about compromise.... He wanted her to make cupcakes.... she didn't want to make cupcakes ...so they compromised and she didn't make cupcakes.


 
Oh, I see your point


----------



## LuckyMe143

Kris10 said:


> Mmm what time should I come over? I love me some tater salad
> 
> Have you ever made German potato salad?
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't. I want to though. Its yummy!


----------



## Kris10

LuckyMe143 said:


> No I haven't. I want to though. Its yummy!


 
Agreed....I love mustard


----------



## LuckyMe143

Omg my potato salad came out so good. I should of made more potatoes but I'm try to portion control our food. I'm on a roll here lately with cooking.


----------



## Kris10

LuckyMe143 said:


> Omg my potato salad came out so good. I should *of* made more potatoes but I'm try to portion control our food. I'm on a roll here lately with cooking.


 
*HAVE* 

Whatcha makin next? Let me live vicariously though you


----------



## LuckyMe143

Kris10 said:


> *HAVE*
> 
> Whatcha makin next? Let me live vicariously though you



   I swear I need to go back to school...lol!  I think I'm going to do the red white and blue strawberries. Ooooo I got little pretzel sticks I can dip in colored chocolate.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> I swear I need to go back to school...lol!  I think I'm going to do the red white and blue strawberries. Ooooo I got little pretzel sticks I can dip in colored chocolate.



and.... on my page i posted last week Strawberry margaritas...  made in the strawberries


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> and.... on my page i posted last week Strawberry margaritas...  made in the strawberries



I drank a case of redds on Sunday so I'm good on alcohol for a long time...lol


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> I drank a case of redds on Sunday so I'm good on alcohol for a long time...lol


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


>



I cried like a baby while hugging the toilet. :/


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> I cried like a baby while hugging the toilet. :/


----------



## withrespect

I had a Klondike Bar for lunch.   I can't seem to get enough sugar ...  What is happening?


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I had a Klondike Bar for lunch.   I can't seem to get enough sugar ...  What is happening?





well you may not be eating at the right times with the right food and that is causing the imbalance of your blood sugar and that will lead to cravings.


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> well you may not be eating at the right times with the right food and that is causing the imbalance of your blood sugar and that will lead to cravings.



Yeah... Blood sugar was 47 last night around 8:00... I had a Klondike bar and some apple juice and was all. 

I don't have my monitor right now so I don't know what my blood sugar is.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Yeah... Blood sugar was 47 last night around 8:00... I had a Klondike bar and some apple juice and was all.
> 
> I don't have my monitor right now so I don't know what my blood sugar is.



girl... you need to eat better


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> girl... you need to eat better



I do.... How many people do you know that eat spinach in their smoothies for breakfast.   ...Usually salad for lunch some sort of protein and veggie for dinner. 

I just can't seem to get enough sugar today and I am ashamed for eating the iced cream bar...


----------



## JeJeTe

withrespect said:


> I do.... How many people do you know that eat spinach in their smoothies for breakfast.   ...Usually salad for lunch some sort of protein and veggie for dinner.
> 
> I just can't seem to get enough sugar today and I am ashamed for eating the iced cream bar...



Chalk it up to just one of those days. :shrug:
 But make sure you are hydrated with water.  I always crave sugar if I'm dehydrated.


----------



## czygvtwkr

withrespect said:


> I had a Klondike Bar for lunch.   I can't seem to get enough sugar ...  What is happening?



Pregnant


----------



## withrespect

czygvtwkr said:


> Pregnant



No.   No Sir.


----------



## czygvtwkr

withrespect said:


> No.   No Sir.



Twins


----------



## Kris10

LuckyMe143 said:


> I swear I need to go back to school...lol! I think I'm going to do the red white and blue strawberries. Ooooo I got little pretzel sticks I can dip in colored chocolate.


 
Those look cute 



ICit said:


> and.... on my page i posted last week Strawberry margaritas... made in the strawberries


 
I've seen those, they look yummy! Have you seen the cheesecake stuffed strawberries? 



withrespect said:


> I had a Klondike Bar for lunch.  I can't seem to get enough sugar ... What is happening?


 


withrespect said:


> I do.... How many people do you know that eat spinach in their smoothies for breakfast.  ...Usually salad for lunch some sort of protein and veggie for dinner.
> 
> I just can't seem to get enough sugar today and I am ashamed for eating the iced cream bar...


 
You never post about your healthy eating, _mostly_ that you aren't eating. There was that ice cream bread post though 





czygvtwkr said:


> Twins


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Those look cute
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen those, they look yummy! Have you seen the cheesecake stuffed strawberries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never post about your healthy eating, _mostly_ that you aren't eating. There was that ice cream bread post though




Since I quit smoking, I don't do the "not eating" thing anymore.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Since I quit smoking, I don't do the "not eating" thing anymore.


 
Well that's good


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Well that's good


----------



## BlueBird




----------



## pelers

BlueBird said:


>


----------



## slotpuppy

Another shitty day.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Another shitty day.


----------



## JeJeTe

slotpuppy said:


> Another shitty day.



I'm sick of this weather.  My kid is going on a field trip today to Pirate Adventures in Annapolis and I was hoping for decent weather for him.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Another shitty day.


 
The firsts are always ####ty


----------



## ArkRescue

Check out the most recent addition to our available kittens for adoption ....


----------



## withrespect

I have had a fabric softener sheet stuck to my back all morning and no one told me.


----------



## RoseRed

JeJeTe said:


> I'm sick of this weather.  My kid is going on a field trip today to Pirate Adventures in Annapolis and I was hoping for decent weather for him.


You're not going?


----------



## JeJeTe

RoseRed said:


> You're not going?



No, it's for his summer camp at Rec and Parks.  I didn't see where parents could sign up for the trip so I assumed they weren't taking parents.  But they told me this morning that I was supposed to ask in the beginning of the week to go.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I have had a fabric softener sheet stuck to my back all morning and no one told me.



 You are so pretty, nobody noticed.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> I have had a fabric softener sheet stuck to my back all morning and no one told me.


 
I bet you smell really good


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> I bet you smell really good



  :silverlining:


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> You are so pretty, nobody noticed.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> I have had a fabric softener sheet stuck to my back all morning and no one told me.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> I have had a fabric softener sheet stuck to my back all morning and no one told me.



It repels mosquitos.


----------



## withrespect

RoseRed said:


> It repels mosquitos.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> I have had a fabric softener sheet stuck to my back all morning and no one told me.



 let's go shoe shopping !


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> :silverlining:


 
I try, I try :glasshalffullyouknow: 



RoseRed said:


> It repels mosquitos.


 
It also helps with static in your hair 



ArkRescue said:


> let's go shoe shopping !


 
Ooh, oooh I like shoes


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> I try, I try :glasshalffullyouknow:
> 
> 
> 
> It also helps with static in your hair
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, oooh I like shoes



Do you like vegetables?


----------



## ICit

I have to do some diversity training....


.... FML


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> I have to do some diversity training....
> 
> 
> .... FML



I'm making a whole bunch of crap that I most likely won't eat.






 Jk I'm chubby I love food...lol


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm making a whole bunch of crap that I most likely won't eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk I'm chubby I love food...lol


----------



## SoMDGirl42

JeJeTe said:


> No, it's for his summer camp at Rec and Parks.  I didn't see where parents could sign up for the trip so I assumed they weren't taking parents.  But they told me this morning that I was supposed to ask in the beginning of the week to go.



Small world. My daughter is attending the Park and Rec camp as well. I didn't send her this week since it was a short week. 

Is he in Hollywood or Wildewood group?


----------



## JeJeTe

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Small world. My daughter is attending the Park and Rec camp as well. I didn't send her this week since it was a short week.
> 
> Is he in Hollywood or Wildewood group?



He was supposed to be in the Wildewood group but they moved the Wildewood group to the Hollywood location a couple weeks ago.  So he is at Hollywood.  It's been a new experience for him because he has gone to the same daycare since he was 1 so I thought he might like something different and it'd be good for him to have new experiences.  I think he likes it but he has shed some tears and been anxious about it.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

JeJeTe said:


> He was supposed to be in the Wildewood group but they moved the Wildewood group to the Hollywood location a couple weeks ago.  So he is at Hollywood.  It's been a new experience for him because he has gone to the same daycare since he was 1 so I thought he might like something different and it'd be good for him to have new experiences.  I think he likes it but he has shed some tears and been anxious about it.



My daughter is in Wildewood also. 

Just FYI, even though they moved the Wildewood group to Hollywood, they are still keeping the Hollywood and Wildewood groups separate because they are divided by age groups. 

This is new for my daughter too, she has been at the same dayceare since she was 2. It was at her request to do something new. 

She seems to like it so far, although she wants to go to the pool everyday. She went to the Fit and Swim week and they spent 4 hours at the pool everyday. She loved it!!!


----------



## JeJeTe

SoMDGirl42 said:


> My daughter is in Wildewood also.
> 
> Just FYI, even though they moved the Wildewood group to Hollywood, they are still keeping the Hollywood and Wildewood groups separate because they are divided by age groups.
> 
> This is new for my daughter too, she has been at the same dayceare since she was 2. It was at her request to do something new.
> 
> She seems to like it so far, although she wants to go to the pool everyday. She went to the Fit and Swim week and they spent 4 hours at the pool everyday. She loved it!!!



Yeah, I noticed when I go pick him up they give me a lost look until I tell them Trek Wildewood.  

Today is their field trip day to the Pirate Adventures places.  He was nervous that I wasn't going so I hope he will have fun today.  

The pool week sounds fun!  He was happy at daycare because there are other boys his age and they play outside and in the woods but I asked him about this months ago and he said he wanted to do it.  So we are doing it regardless of his tears and anxieties.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

JeJeTe said:


> Yeah, I noticed when I go pick him up they give me a lost look until I tell them Trek Wildewood.
> 
> Today is their field trip day to the Pirate Adventures places.  He was nervous that I wasn't going so I hope he will have fun today.
> 
> The pool week sounds fun!  He was happy at daycare because there are other boys his age and they play outside and in the woods but I asked him about this months ago and he said he wanted to do it.  So we are doing it regardless of his tears and anxieties.



How old is he?


----------



## ArkRescue

LuckyMe143 said:


> I'm making a whole bunch of crap that I most likely won't eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk I'm chubby I love food...lol



Not sure who else may have this problem, but I am finding food really boring the past few years.  I don't eat as much as I used to because if the food doesn't seem appealing to me, I just don't eat.  I am bored with the local food available at area fast food places and low/mid priced restaurants.  I find it hard to eat just to provide the nourishment I need.  So I am surely lacking in proper nutrition.  I can go all day and barely eat.


----------



## JeJeTe

SoMDGirl42 said:


> How old is he?



He's 6.


----------



## somdfunguy

RoseRed said:


> It repels mosquitos.



How about Klondike bars?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

JeJeTe said:


> He's 6.



I hope he enjoys the rest of his summer. We've signed up for all the other weeks, but she'll be going to the fit and swim the last week again. 

Might run into you there, but even if I did I wouldn't know it


----------



## JeJeTe

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I hope he enjoys the rest of his summer. We've signed up for all the other weeks, but she'll be going to the fit and swim the last week again.
> 
> Might run into you there, but even if I did I wouldn't know it



Thanks!  Yours too!

  This is the only week I signed him up for because I wanted to see how it would go and I still have to pay for regular daycare to hold his spot so it's expensive.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> How about Klondike bars?


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


>



you should get a Fudgie the Whale to satisfy your cravings


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> you should get a Fudgie the Whale to satisfy your cravings



Are you calling me a whale?


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Are you calling me a whale?



If you can get from the beach into the water by yourself, then you are not a whale.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Are you calling me a whale?



not just any whale, no no. only the most delicious whale your tongue has ever tasted.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Do you like vegetables?


 
Why yes, yes I do....why? Random


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Why yes, yes I do....why? Random



We are going on a Forumite field trip to the produce auction on the 19th.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> We are going on a Forumite field trip to the produce auction on the 19th.



Great, Ill make sure Carl is there that day!


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Great, Ill make sure Carl is there that day!



  Who the #### is Carl?


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Who the #### is carl?



View attachment 96927


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 96927



#######.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> #######.



####


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> ####



  This thread has been reported.


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> This thread has been reported as awesome!



I agree


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> We are going on a Forumite field trip to the produce auction on the 19th.


 
July 19th, a Friday? I'm off that day. What do you do at a produce auction anyway?? Bid on fruits and veggies??


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> July 19th, a Friday? I'm off that day. What do you do at a produce auction anyway?? Bid on fruits and veggies??



Yes.  Should I pencil you in?


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Yes.  Should I pencil you in?


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Yes.  Should I pencil you in?


 
I'm not bidding on fruits and veggies 


But where is this? I might bring lil man to hang out


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


>



  Huh?


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> I'm not bidding on fruits and veggies
> 
> 
> But where is this? I might bring lil man to hang out



Hughesville...or Mechanicsville..... or Loveville... or something?


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Hughesville...or Mechanicsville..... or Loveville... or something?



Loveville


----------



## migtig

ICit said:


> Loveville



I wanna go.


----------



## Roman

withrespect said:


> I have had a fabric softener sheet stuck to my back all morning and no one told me.


It could have been worse WR, had it been used toielt paper!!


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Huh?


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Hughesville...or Mechanicsville..... or Loveville... or something?


 
Seriously though, what's the auction thing about?



ICit said:


> Loveville


 
We had our wedding invitations mailed from the Loveville post office


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Kris10 said:


> Seriously though, what's the auction thing about?



Seriously, it's fruits and veggies


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> i wanna go.



come on!!!!


----------



## withrespect

migtig said:


> I wanna go.



I thought Mig was coming already. 


Mig, You have to come buy some veggies with us.   I think we are going to buy a chit load and put it in iCit's van.   It should be a smashing good time.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I thought Mig was coming already.
> 
> 
> Mig, You have to come buy some veggies with us.   I think we are going to buy a chit load and put it in iCit's van.   It should be a smashing good time.



The Veggie Van!!!


----------



## migtig

You have to tell me a time and real place other than Loveville.  Or Icit can pick me up off the side of the road somewhere.  

I NEED veggies.


----------



## Kris10

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Seriously, it's fruits and veggies


 
Seriously, why would I ever BID on fruits and veggies? An "auction"..? There's got to be more to the story...THERE'S GOT TO BE MORE TO THE STORY!


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Seriously, why would I ever BID on fruits and veggies? An "auction"..? There's got to be more to the story...THERE'S GOT TO BE MORE TO THE STORY!



They hide drugs in the fruits and veggies.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> They hide drugs in the fruits and veggies.


 

Anything good?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Kris10 said:


> Seriously, why would I ever BID on fruits and veggies? An "auction"..? There's got to be more to the story...THERE'S GOT TO BE MORE TO THE STORY!



It's bulk fruit and veggies. and sometimes plants etc. 

Why not go in with some friends and get a case of tomatoes for cheaper than you can buy them at the store. Split the cost and the case between you and your friends. Costs savings


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Anything good?



I dont know, I go to the mall to get my drugs. :shrug:


----------



## Kris10

SoMDGirl42 said:


> It's bulk fruit and veggies. and sometimes plants etc.
> 
> Why not go in with some friends and get a case of tomatoes for cheaper than you can buy them at the store. Split the cost and the case between you and your friends. Costs savings


 
But you have to bid on them? Like Pawn Stars or whatever?? 

I go to the Farmers Market for fruits and veggies and split stuff with my Mom 



slotpuppy said:


> I dont know, I go to the mall to get my drugs. :shrug:


 
You're so hood


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> But you have to bid on them? Like Pawn Stars or whatever??
> 
> I go to the Farmers Market for fruits and veggies and split stuff with my Mom
> 
> 
> 
> You're so hood



I need to buy a palette of tomatoes.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> I need to buy a palette of tomatoes.


 
Exactly how many tomatoes is that?


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Exactly how many tomatoes is that?



More than a few, but less than a lot.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> More than a few, but less than a lot.


 
Clear as mud


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> Exactly how many tomatoes is that?



More than one, less than 100.


----------



## somdfunguy

It's too early, ugg...


----------



## ArkRescue

Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## inkah

withrespect said:


> I need to buy a palette of tomatoes.



Are you gonna get canning lessons from by too?


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> Happy 4th of July everyone!



Its july 5th, you are a day late.


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> Its july 5th, you are a day late.



um excuse me but you are LATE reading it lol


----------



## Bonehead

withrespect said:


> I need to buy a palette of tomatoes.



WR do you know how much work is involved in processing a bushel much less multiple bushels of tomatoes ???






















A cubic butt load of work.


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> um excuse me but you are LATE reading it lol



I was not late reading it, you were early posting it.


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> I was not late reading it, you were early posting it.



My BFF (best female friend?) just graduated with a PhD but I keep forgetting if it was a PhD or a Masters lol - either way I need to re-buy her Congrats card because I can't seem to find it! GRRRR.  This memory crap is a PITA!


----------



## inkah

Bonehead said:


> WR do you know how much work is involved in processing a bushel much less multiple bushels of tomatoes ???
> 
> A cubic butt load of work.



This is why there is going to be a class - many hands make light work


----------



## withrespect

Bonehead said:


> WR do you know how much work is involved in processing a bushel much less multiple bushels of tomatoes ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cubic butt load of work.



No


----------



## ICit

well... back to reality...

Had an amazing weekend....  Great concert with some old friends, it was like we were back in high school!!

great ball game with more friends from high school.... and a great night of laughs...


and even got to spend some time with the love of my life..   He is so amazing.... too bad he had to work all weekend.


just having a hard time getting back into the swing of things today...


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> well... back to reality...
> 
> Had an amazing weekend....  Great concert with some old friends, it was like we were back in high school!!
> 
> great ball game with more friends from high school.... and a great night of laughs...
> 
> 
> and even got to spend some time with the love of my life..   He is so amazing.... too bad he had to work all weekend.
> 
> 
> just having a hard time getting back into the swing of things today...



I woke up with a pep in my step and now I'm blah  :/


----------



## pelers

ICit said:


> well... back to reality...
> ...
> just having a hard time getting back into the swing of things today...



Coffee is not helping me yet.  I woke up at 5 courtesy of zombie apocalypse nightmares.

How the hell does a family with two small children survive such a thing?  It wasn't working out so well in my dream!


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> well... back to reality...
> 
> Had an amazing weekend....  Great concert with some old friends, it was like we were back in high school!!
> 
> great ball game with more friends from high school.... and a great night of laughs...
> 
> 
> and even got to spend some time with the love of my life..   He is so amazing.... too bad he had to work all weekend.
> 
> 
> just having a hard time getting back into the swing of things today...



me too - I feel so tired and my whole body aches from all the work I did on the farm all weekend.  Taking care of 7 kittens adds a lot to my daily chores.  Those little rascals like to play a LOT and they knock over their water and food all the time, which makes a mess.  I have some of those plastic dishes that clip onto the cage but I have not been able to find them Grrr.  I should be using stainless steel though as it's easier to disinfect.


----------



## withrespect

I went to BJ's and pumped my own gas yesterday all by myself.  

I am no longer a mere mortal.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I went to BJ's and pumped my own gas yesterday all by myself.
> 
> I am no longer a mere mortal.



did ya really

look at you.... quit smoking, and pumping gas....

you my dear are awesome!!!   nothing can stop you know!


----------



## LuckyMe143

withrespect said:


> I went to BJ's and pumped my own gas yesterday all by myself.
> 
> I am no longer a mere mortal.



I should bake something to celebrate .


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> did ya really
> 
> look at you.... quit smoking, and pumping gas....
> 
> you my dear are awesome!!!   nothing can stop you know!



  I have decided to try to make a baked Alaska.  I feel on top of the world and as if I cannot fail.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> I should bake something to celebrate .


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


>



The hubby bought me a mini whoopie pie pan and a regular one. Its endless possibilities!


----------



## Lurk

withrespect said:


> I went to BJ's and pumped my own gas yesterday all by myself.
> 
> I am no longer a mere mortal.



DAM there needs to be a celebration with cake.


----------



## pelers

I saw a recipe this morning for a single serve microwavable brownie.  That's what I'm trying tonight


----------



## MarieB

Bonehead said:


> WR do you know how much work is involved in processing a bushel much less multiple bushels of tomatoes ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cubic butt load of work.



My mom and her friend used to can tomatoes every year. They used one of the machines, but even with that it is a lot of work.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I have decided to try to make a baked Alaska.  I feel on top of the world and as if I cannot fail.



You will burn your eyebrows off, dont do it.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> You will burn your eyebrows off, dont do it.



I have become a fantastic baker. 


I should open up my own shop, really.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> You will burn your eyebrows off, dont do it.


... she said bake... not grill  FOOL  




withrespect said:


> I have become a fantastic baker.
> 
> 
> I should open up my own shop, really.



  dont listen to him


----------



## Kris10

*I love talking in smilies*



withrespect said:


> I went to BJ's and pumped my own gas yesterday all by myself.
> 
> I am no longer a mere mortal.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I have become a fantastic baker.
> 
> 
> I should open up my own shop, really.





ICit said:


> ... she said bake... not grill  FOOL
> 
> 
> dont listen to him



A true baked alaska is set on fire just before being served.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> A true baked alaska is set on fire just before being served.



  OMG Let's do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> OMG Let's do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WR, do not try this at home!


----------



## somdfunguy

good morning


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> slotpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A true baked alaska is set on fire just before being served.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Let's do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


WR, you're gonna do it with slotpuppy? 
Does your husband know about this? 



BTW, congrats on pumpin the gas!


----------



## ArkRescue

My favorite spot to get sky pictures


----------



## RPMDAD

OMG, this is definitely the thread that will not die. Love reading the updates.


----------



## ArkRescue

RPMDAD said:


> OMG, this is definitely the thread that will not die. Love reading the updates.



You are so right .......


----------



## BlueBird




----------



## slotpuppy

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> WR, you're gonna do it with slotpuppy?
> Does your husband know about this?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, congrats on pumpin the gas!



 I will not be anywhere near WR if she is trying to start a fire. I value my life.


----------



## Redrobin

I am Jennifer at Red Robin


----------



## withrespect

Redrobin said:


> I am Jennifer at Red Robin



k


----------



## somdfunguy

I am Jennifer at Red Robin


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> I am Jennifer at Red Robin


 
You are clearly sleep deprived because of your new baby, Jennifer


----------



## Reighvin

I'm wr


----------



## slotpuppy

I ate a cupcake, I am fat.


----------



## withrespect

Reighvin said:


> I'm wr





slotpuppy said:


> I ate a cupcake, I am fat.



#teamfatty


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> I ate a cupcake, I am fat.


 
That's what you get!


----------



## somdfunguy

Kris10 said:


> You are clearly sleep deprived because of your new baby, Jennifer


Lol yeah, he's sleeping on me right now in fact. I thought there was an old commercial where they kept saying I am blah blah blah.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Lol yeah, he's sleeping on me right now in fact. I thought there was an old commercial where they kept saying I am blah blah blah.



Congratulations on the new happy bouncing baby boy.


----------



## somdfunguy

Maybe we did it wrong. He doesn't bounce when I drop him.


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> Lol yeah, he's sleeping on me right now in fact. I thought there was an old commercial where they kept saying I am blah blah blah.


 
Huh? Was that supposed to not make sense? Are you missing the end of your sentence because you're so sleep deprived or am I just not getting it because I'm rockin pregnant brain? 

And I bet he feels so good, all tiny and snuggled up next to Daddy! Awww


----------



## somdfunguy

I dunno I think I'll step away from my phone and catch a few zs


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> I dunno I think I'll step away from my phone and catch a few zs



We all understand.  Go ahead, we will wait here.


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> Maybe we did it wrong. He doesn't bounce when I drop him.



If you take him to the top of the steps and drop him, he will bounce most of the way down. I did that with my son.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> Congratulations on the new happy bouncing baby boy.



What's wrong with you people having all these boys - this isn't China ....


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> What's wrong with you people having all these boys - this isn't China ....



Yea, those poor china boys get named Ho Li Fuk.


----------



## Kris10

ArkRescue said:


> What's wrong with you people having all these boys - this isn't China ....


 
I'm having a little girl in September


----------



## somdfunguy

ArkRescue said:


> What's wrong with you people having all these boys - this isn't China ....



i have an 18 month old girl


----------



## ArkRescue

Kris10 said:


> I'm having a little girl in September



I think we should encourage WR to have a girl next time around <G> then she'd eventually have a shoe shopping partner that probably wouldn't tell Daddy LOL


----------



## ArkRescue

somdfunguy said:


> i have an 18 month old girl



um 18 months and how old is the littlest one?  Sounds like you may need to rest ?


----------



## somdfunguy

ArkRescue said:


> um 18 months and how old is the littlest one?  Sounds like you may need to rest ?


Just mowed the lawn and now it is time for dishes. Ill rest tomorrow.


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> I think we should encourage WR to have a girl next time around <G> then she'd eventually have a shoe shopping partner that probably wouldn't tell Daddy LOL




No... WR is done creating offspring.


----------



## somdfunguy

If you visit the beach read this

The worst five minutes of my life. | earthchicknits


----------



## withrespect




----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## pelers

->  ->


----------



## ArkRescue

hey WR - have you seen any good-looking sandals (2" to 3" heels) in blue anywhere?


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> hey WR - have you seen any good-looking sandals (2" to 3" heels) in blue anywhere?



No.  I have been avoiding stores to save money. I have a pair of patent leather blue pumps that I have never worn though...you can use them. 


In other news... My husband just text to ask how my morning was going...

I tried to text him "I still have something in my ####ing eye."


Instead I text him "I still have something in my ####ing Eeyore."   I am not good at touch screen phones... and swipe makes it worse.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> In other news... My husband just text to ask how my morning was going...
> 
> I tried to text him "I still have something in my ####ing eye."
> 
> 
> Instead I text him *"I still have something in my ####ing Eeyore."*   I am not good at touch screen phones... and swipe makes it worse.



I suppose that's better than having something in your ####ing Pooh!


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> No.  I have been avoiding stores to save money. I have a pair of patent leather blue pumps that I have never worn though...you can use them.
> 
> 
> In other news... My husband just text to ask how my morning was going...
> 
> I tried to text him "I still have something in my ####ing eye."
> 
> 
> Instead I text him "I still have something in my ####ing Eeyore."   I am not good at touch screen phones... and swipe makes it worse.



OMG you won't believe these ... you just gotta get these shoes for shark week .....

GJ | Killer Shark Pumps $34.90 in GREY MINT NUDE - New Shoes | GoJane.com


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> No.  I have been avoiding stores to save money. I have a pair of patent leather blue pumps that I have never worn though...you can use them.
> 
> 
> In other news... My husband just text to ask how my morning was going...
> 
> I tried to text him "I still have something in my ####ing eye."
> 
> 
> Instead I text him "I still have something in my ####ing Eeyore."   I am not good at touch screen phones... and swipe makes it worse.





To make you feel better, I've had the worst two mornings in a row I've had in a very long time.

I was running late yesterday as it was. Dropped off mini me and as I reach for my CAC I realize I have the hard plastic case, but it's not in there. Simply thinking it dropped out in my vehichle I spent 20 minutes on the side of the road looking everywhere. I finally gave up and called the boss to let them know I would be a little late coming in, misplaced my CAC.

Stopped at the pass office to get a temp pass so I could come in to see if I happened to leave it in my computer by accident on Friday. 

Can't get a temp pass because my Basics profile is expired 

Had to call back to work and get numbers to update my Basics. 

Take that time to search my vechicle for another 20 minutes. No CAC 

Finally get my temp pass and get into work. No CAC 

Now I have to get a letter from my sponsor and two forms of ID and go back to the pass office to get a new CAC issued.

Sponsor is at an off site meeting. 

Have them reprint a letter to get someone else to sign in lieu of my sponsor.

No one else can sign because it has to be my trusted agent. 

Now I have them reprint the letter for the THIRD time. Now I have to go to the contractor site and have them pull my sponor out of a meeting to sign my letter because  and misplaced it. He starts to sign the letter and his ink pen stops working. OMG! Now we have to go to the front desk and get another pen. She hands him a black pen. Nope, he wants a blue pen because that's what he started with. THREE fricken blue pens later we finall find one that works.  

Now back to the pass office to get a replacement CAC. Get everything rolling there, and the stupid machine locks up and it take forever (at least 20 minutes felt like forever). Finally get new CAC. Back to work again. Can't find a parking spot because now it's nearly 11. I have to stalk the garage to finally find a spot. 

SUV in front of me gets to the first empty spot ahead of me. So I have to wait until he parks. He pulls up and proceeds to back right into the SUV beside the empty spot. I don't have time to spend the rest of what's left of my day waiting on security to come, so I just drove past and found the next person to stalk. I'm a horrible person.

Today started out nearly as bad, although by the time I fixed all the messed up shiat today, I made it to work only 45 minutes late  It's gone down hill from there.

Told the boss if tomrrow is the same, I'm staying home!


----------



## ArkRescue

SoMDGirl42 said:


> To make you feel better, I've had the worst two mornings in a row I've had in a very long time.
> 
> I was running late yesterday as it was. Dropped off mini me and as I reach for my CAC I realize I have the hard plastic case, but it's not in there. Simply thinking it dropped out in my vehichle I spent 20 minutes on the side of the road looking everywhere. I finally gave up and called the boss to let them know I would be a little late coming in, misplaced my CAC.
> 
> Stopped at the pass office to get a temp pass so I could come in to see if I happened to leave it in my computer by accident on Friday.
> 
> Can't get a temp pass because my Basics profile is expired
> 
> Had to call back to work and get numbers to update my Basics.
> 
> Take that time to search my vechicle for another 20 minutes. No CAC
> 
> Finally get my temp pass and get into work. No CAC
> 
> Now I have to get a letter from my sponsor and two forms of ID and go back to the pass office to get a new CAC issued.
> 
> Sponsor is at an off site meeting.
> 
> Have them reprint a letter to get someone else to sign in lieu of my sponsor.
> 
> No one else can sign because it has to be my trusted agent.
> 
> Now I have them reprint the letter for the THIRD time. Now I have to go to the contractor site and have them pull my sponor out of a meeting to sign my letter because  and misplaced it. He starts to sign the letter and his ink pen stops working. OMG! Now we have to go to the front desk and get another pen. She hands him a black pen. Nope, he wants a blue pen because that's what he started with. THREE fricken blue pens later we finall find one that works.
> 
> Now back to the pass office to get a replacement CAC. Get everything rolling there, and the stupid machine locks up and it take forever (at least 20 minutes felt like forever). Finally get new CAC. Back to work again. Can't find a parking spot because now it's nearly 11. I have to stalk the garage to finally find a spot.
> 
> SUV in front of me gets to the first empty spot ahead of me. So I have to wait until he parks. He pulls up and proceeds to back right into the SUV beside the empty spot. I don't have time to spend the rest of what's left of my day waiting on security to come, so I just drove past and found the next person to stalk. I'm a horrible person.
> 
> Today started out nearly as bad, although by the time I fixed all the messed up shiat today, I made it to work only 45 minutes late  It's gone down hill from there.
> 
> Told the boss if tomrrow is the same, I'm staying home!



OMG !  Well consider this, if we need a new CAC we have to do all that PLUS drive to Silver Spring to get it.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ArkRescue said:


> OMG !  Well consider this, if we need a new CAC we have to do all that PLUS drive to Silver Spring to get it.



I live 8 miles from work. Guess how long my commute is?

Hint: I could drive to silver spring to pick it up quicker


----------



## withrespect

Is anyone else getting a chit ton of random friend requests from random military men on facebook?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> Is anyone else getting a chit ton of random friend requests from random military men on facebook?



NO! Obviously they've all heard about the wonderful baker you are. The way to a man's heart is through their stomach.  Ain't that sweet. 

Think hubby is hoping you'll get a few men on the side and give him a break so he'll have more time to play candy crush?


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> NO! Obviously they've all heard about the wonderful baker you are. The way to a man's heart is through their stomach.  Ain't that sweet.
> 
> Think hubby is hoping you'll get a few men on the side and give him a break so he'll have more time to play candy crush?



Sorry to hear about your CAC.   I will make you some ice cream bread so you can feel better.  

I also want to try to make some cinnamon rolls to prove myself.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Sorry to hear about your CAC.  I will make you some ice cream bread so you can feel better.
> 
> I also want to try to make some *cinnamon rolls* to prove myself.


 


I might have to send hubby to the mall to fetch me one tonight


----------



## Retrodeb54

Where did Jennifer go?


----------



## somdfunguy

Went to Walgreens to get some nipples. Came home with four tank tops and two sun dresses. Who knew Walgreens would have cute post pregnancy it's effen hot clothes.  Wife was happy except they didn't have the slow nipples so Ill be out searching again.


----------



## pelers

somdfunguy said:


> Went to Walgreens *to get some nipples.* Came home with four tank tops and two sun dresses. Who knew Walgreens would have cute post pregnancy it's effen hot clothes.  Wife was happy except they didn't have the slow nipples so Ill be out searching again.



I have to say I was very confused at the beginning of this post.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> Went to Walgreens to get some nipples. Came home with four tank tops and two sun dresses. Who knew Walgreens would have cute post pregnancy it's effen hot clothes.  Wife was happy except they didn't have the slow nipples so Ill be out searching again.



the baby broke wifes nipples? awwww. I'm sorry


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> Went to Walgreens to get some nipples. Came home with four tank tops and two sun dresses. Who knew Walgreens would have cute post pregnancy it's effen hot clothes. Wife was happy except they didn't have the slow nipples so Ill be out searching again.


 
Aren't you just so sweet! Now, go fetch the slow nipples 



pelers said:


> I have to say I was very confused at the beginning of this post.


 
Haha, me too


----------



## somdfunguy

In a way, yes


----------



## ArkRescue

somdfunguy said:


> Went to Walgreens to get some nipples. Came home with four tank tops and two sun dresses. Who knew Walgreens would have cute post pregnancy it's effen hot clothes.  Wife was happy except they didn't have the slow nipples so Ill be out searching again.



OMG you too? I went there looking for dental floss and left with a sundress (more like a beachy dress) also lol - who knew they carried clothes and shoes?  The dress was cute and only $10.


----------



## somdfunguy

ArkRescue said:


> OMG you too? I went there looking for dental floss and left with a sundress (more like a beachy dress) also lol - who knew they carried clothes and shoes?  The dress was cute and only $10.


Sounds like the same ones. FYI spitup is easy to clean off them.


----------



## Redrobin

I am Jennifer at Red Robin. YUM


----------



## ArkRescue

Redrobin said:


> I am Jennifer at Red Robin. YUM



You are an impostor .... you shall be beheaded for your sins! 

Baja throw shoe at you!


----------



## slotpuppy

4528


----------



## beachcat

Redrobin said:


> I am Jennifer at Red Robin. YUM



that's what they all say


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

beachcat said:


> Redrobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Jennifer at Red Robin. YUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what they all say
Click to expand...


Yeah really!  Such a tease!


----------



## Redrobin

beachcat said:


> that's what they all say



I said it first


----------



## Kris10




----------



## slotpuppy

4533


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> 4533



you realize, someone who is unfamiliar with this thread would need to have a speedy internet connection, and a lot of time, to EVER catch up at this point ...... not to mention the confusion that would ensue as the topic dramatically changes during the twists and turns of this thread.

... the thread that will never die .....


----------



## ArkRescue

PS

AND I am sure that MANY have unsubscribed from this thread also ....... because it would not die LOL


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> PS
> 
> AND I am sure that MANY have unsubscribed from this thread also ....... because it would not die LOL



Maybe if you and all the others in here would stop posting in it, then it would die.


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> Maybe if you and all the others in here would stop posting in it, then it would die.





you mean like YOU?!


----------



## somdfunguy

I think red robin has tasteless burgers


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> you mean like YOU?!



I would never post usless crap in a never ending tread.


----------



## Dutch6

somdfunguy said:


> I think red robin has tasteless burgers


 Are your taste buds broken?


----------



## ICit

ITS MONDAY!!!!   

I expect some awesome news today or in the next few days!!  


the weekend was just as good... great weather.... and great company!!!


----------



## kwillia

ICit said:


> ITS MONDAY!!!!
> 
> I expect some awesome news today or in the next few days!!


----------



## ICit

kwillia said:


>





NO BEBE'S HERE!!!

and that is not good news in my world


----------



## somdfunguy

Maternity leave is over back at work today. Wish I had another three weeks.


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> Maternity leave is over back at work today. Wish I had another three weeks.





nice to have you back here full time


----------



## somdfunguy

ICit said:


> nice to have you back here full time



I just read that you're expecting a baby, possibly twins!!  Congratulations to you on your new blessing(s).


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> I just read that you're expecting a baby, possibly twins!!  Congratulations to you on your new blessing(s).





I will never have kids of my own!!!


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> ITS MONDAY!!!!
> 
> I expect some awesome news today or in the next few days!!
> 
> 
> the weekend was just as good... great weather.... and great company!!!



Well I have some awesome news:  http://forums.somd.com/cats/238184-sammy-smokey-2.html#post5203658


----------



## kwillia

ICit said:


> I will never have kids of my own!!!



Three pregnant women were sitting in the OB/GYN waiting room. The brunette smiled at the other two women and said, "I was on the bottom so must be having a boy." The redhead spoke up and said, "Well, I was on top so must be having a girl." The blonde burst into tears, "Oh crap... I must be having puppies..."


----------



## ICit

kwillia said:


> Three pregnant women were sitting in the OB/GYN waiting room. The brunette smiled at the other two women and said, "I was on the bottom so must be having a boy." The redhead spoke up and said, "Well, I was on top so must be having a girl." The blonde burst into tears, "Oh crap... I must be having puppies..."


----------



## somdfunguy

kwillia said:


> Three pregnant women were sitting in the OB/GYN waiting room. The brunette smiled at the other two women and said, "I was on the bottom so must be having a boy." The redhead spoke up and said, "Well, I was on top so must be having a girl." The blonde burst into tears, "Oh crap... I must be having puppies..."



oh gosh, just wait until the resident ... reads this. she will be so confused.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> oh gosh, just wait until the resident ... reads this. she will be so confused.



already confused

.... doesn't understand what .... is


----------



## kara teoke

SoMDGirl42 said:


> already confused
> 
> .... doesn't understand what .... is



tee hee


----------



## Redrobin

Bump


----------



## withrespect

I have eaten almost an entire fresh mozzarella cheese ball by myself for lunch. 



#teamfatty


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> I have eaten almost an entire fresh mozzarella cheese ball by myself for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> #teamfatty


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> oh gosh, just wait until the resident ... reads this. she will be so confused.



Are you referring to Kris10, the resident pregnant forum lady?


----------



## JeJeTe

withrespect said:


> I have eaten almost an entire fresh mozzarella cheese ball by myself for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> #teamfatty



Your body must be craving dairy so it'll use all that up and it won't stick.


----------



## withrespect

JeJeTe said:


> Your body must be craving dairy so it'll use all that up and it won't stick.



  everything sticks....


#teamenormousass


----------



## JeJeTe

withrespect said:


> everything sticks....
> 
> 
> #teamenormousass



Lately, everything I have eaten is making me sick to my stomach.  So it's pretty much the best diet ever.  

#stillonteamenormousassthough


----------



## withrespect

JeJeTe said:


> Lately, everything I have eaten is making me sick to my stomach.  So it's pretty much the best diet ever.
> 
> #stillonteamenormousassthough



  are you pregnant?


----------



## JeJeTe

withrespect said:


> are you pregnant?


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> are you pregnant?



I bet she is having triplets.


----------



## bulldog

slotpuppy said:


> I bet she is having triplets.



Sausage, Bacon and Ham


----------



## JeJeTe

bulldog said:


> Sausage, Bacon and Ham



More like carbs, chocolate, and Coors Light.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> I have eaten almost an entire fresh mozzarella cheese ball by myself for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> #teamfatty



I hope you added fresh maters, basil and balsamic vinegar to go with it.


----------



## withrespect

RoseRed said:


> I hope you added fresh maters, basil and balsamic vinegar to go with it.



Actually I just ate the whole ball of cheese alone.  


That's right.  I finished the cheese.  I have eaten the whole ball.   I knew I shouldn't have bought that.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> Actually I just ate the whole ball of cheese alone.
> 
> 
> That's right.  I finished the cheese.  I have eaten the whole ball.   I knew I shouldn't have bought that.



I hope you have some Metamucil.


----------



## withrespect

RoseRed said:


> I hope you have some Metamucil.


----------



## somdfunguy

I had to run out to Sonic last night for a late night milkshake craving.  I thought those would end after the birth but the mams were talking so I had to listen.


----------



## ICit

RoseRed said:


> I hope you have some Metamucil.



omg.... I was going to post something like "you wont poop for days"


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> I had to run out to Sonic last night for a late night milkshake craving. I thought those would end after the birth but the mams were talking so I had to listen.


 
I wish there was a Sonic closer to me, they have the best shakes


----------



## somdfunguy

Kris10 said:


> I wish there was a Sonic closer to me, they have the best shakes



1/2 price after 8pm all summer long.  want me to send you one


----------



## TommyBoy

I don't understand why there is not a Sonic in this area, just like I don't understand why there isn't a newer, nicer Theater in this area either.


----------



## somdfunguy

TommyBoy said:


> I don't understand why there is not a Sonic in this area, just like I don't understand why there isn't a newer, nicer Theater in this area either.



market conditions


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


>



 let's go shoe shopping, it'll all be okay after an hour in DSW.


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> 1/2 price after 8pm all summer long. want me to send you one


 
Yes, yes please...............





TommyBoy said:


> I don't understand why there is not a Sonic in this area, just like I don't understand why there isn't a newer, nicer Theater in this area either.


 
There's a newer/nicer theater near Waldorf  but you're short on Sonic, unless you go to Edgewater...that's the closest for me


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> I have eaten almost an entire fresh mozzarella cheese ball by myself for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> #teamconstipation



:fixed:


----------



## withrespect

I want a pickled beet egg.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> I want a pickled beet egg.





You'll have stinky constipation farts


----------



## somdfunguy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You'll have stinky constipation farts



hows that any different than normal?


----------



## pelers

withrespect said:


> I want a pickled beet egg.



Really not sure that's a good idea until the cheese ball thing is settled.


----------



## slotpuppy

pelers said:


> Really not sure that's a good idea until the cheese ball thing is settled.



If you clean them everyday, you wont have any problem with cheeseballs.


----------



## Redrobin

Kris10 said:


> I wish there was a Sonic closer to me, they have the best shakes



I found a black curly hair in my vanilla shake once after drinking half of it. Haven't been able to go back to Sonic since it happened.


----------



## Redrobin

I think this is the longest thread in the history of the forum.


----------



## Redrobin

From post number 2584.




letsgocapitals said:


> Die thread die.



I don't see that happening any time soon....


----------



## Redrobin

It's time to get this thread back on track.

I am Jennifer at Red Robin.


----------



## bulldog

Redrobin said:


> It's time to get this thread back on track.
> 
> I am Jennifer at Red Robin.



You failed before, as you will now.


----------



## withrespect

Posting just to post.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Posting just to post.


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


>


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


>


----------



## slotpuppy

Had a nice BM this morning.


----------



## Larry1275

Woman turn them up side down they all look tha Same


----------



## Kris10




----------



## ICit

Kris10 said:


>



wait... wait for me... I wanna  with ya!!



..... ....


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Redrobin said:


> I think this is the longest thread in the history of the forum.



you are wrong


----------



## slotpuppy




----------



## Kris10

ICit said:


> wait... wait for me... I wanna  with ya!!
> 
> 
> 
> ..... ....


 




slotpuppy said:


>


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


>


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


>


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


>


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


>


----------



## ArkRescue

SoMDGirl42 said:


>



let's add some humor to this thread .....

http://forums.somd.com/horses/276554-funny-revenge-horse-person-lol.html#post5206965


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


>



how's your sugar level this morning?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> how's your sugar level this morning?



she's burning it off trying to shiat that cheese ball out from yesterday


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


>


 
Why you has to poke me so much? 



SoMDGirl42 said:


> she's burning it off trying to shiat that cheese ball out from yesterday


 
WTF...I love cheese balls  why must you talk about sh!t in the same sentence?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Kris10 said:


> WTF...I love cheese balls  why must you talk about sh!t in the same sentence?



I'm worried she might spontaneously combust after eating the entire cheese ball yesterday.


----------



## JeJeTe

You need some crazy crackas to go with that cheese ball.


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Why you has to poke me so much?



I like to poke hot womens, irregardless if they are pregger or not. :shrug:


----------



## somdfunguy

i keep falling asleep at my desk.  i cant wait until October.


----------



## ArkRescue

somdfunguy said:


> i keep falling asleep at my desk.  i cant wait until October.



October?  Pumpkin Ice Cream comes into season?


----------



## somdfunguy

ArkRescue said:


> October?  Pumpkin Ice Cream comes into season?


speaking of that my wife got an email from Starbucks about pumpkin spice latte.  as much as i love them it is July!!  wait another month before advertising those.

and October means baby will be sleeping longer and eating less.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Is this Jennifer?

Red Robin....  YUM!


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Is this Jennifer?
> 
> Red Robin....  YUM!



I dont know, but I would like to get between her buns.


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> speaking of that my wife got an email from Starbucks about pumpkin spice latte.  as much as i love them it is *July*!!  wait another month before advertising those.
> 
> and October means baby will be sleeping longer and eating less.



Its August


----------



## ICit

WWWWOOOOOHHHOOOOOOOOO
WHAT A GREAT DAY!!!!   

I was offered my new job today!!!!    


oohhh yeah!!!!   I love my life!!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

ICit said:


> WWWWOOOOOHHHOOOOOOOOO
> WHAT A GREAT DAY!!!!
> 
> I was offered my new job today!!!!
> 
> 
> oohhh yeah!!!!   I love my life!!!!



So he's cute


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> So he's cute



my better half is cute!!  

.... :shrug:....  not sure if there are any cute guys where im going.   I will keep you posted!


----------



## somdfunguy

Lol


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> WWWWOOOOOHHHOOOOOOOOO
> WHAT A GREAT DAY!!!!
> 
> I was offered my new job today!!!!
> 
> 
> oohhh yeah!!!!   I love my life!!!!



Good for you !!!!!  When you make it up to the top don't forget about your friends needing good jobs


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> Good for you !!!!!  When you make it up to the top don't forget about your friends needing good jobs





I will hook u up!!!!


----------



## kara teoke

ICit said:


> I will hook u up!!!!



me too please


----------



## somdfunguy

Nobody like any more of my posts!

View attachment 97918


----------



## bulldog

somdfunguy said:


> Nobody like any more of my posts!
> 
> View attachment 97918



OOPs


----------



## somdfunguy

b!tches, all you all


----------



## slotpuppy

4626


----------



## bulldog

somdfunguy said:


> b!tches, all you all



"bitches" is allowed now.

It's Ya'll


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> Nobody like any more of my posts!
> 
> View attachment 97918


 
You're TWENTY ONE?! Stahp it!!



somdfunguy said:


> b!tches, all you all


 
Aww not just writing bitch is like saying "I need to go potty" instead of "I need to take a sh!t"..........how very "I have little kids and can't help but filter myself now" of you


----------



## somdfunguy

it was more because i am at work than because of filtering myself.  i call my kids lil b!tch and lil sh!t 




j/k


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> it was more because i am at work than because of filtering myself. i call my kids lil b!tch and lil sh!t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


 
You can't *type* bitch because you're at work?


----------



## JeJeTe

somdfunguy said:


> it was more because i am at work than because of filtering myself.  i call my kids lil b!tch and lil sh!t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k



I call mine Damien.  I'm fine with it.  :shrug:


----------



## somdfunguy

Kris10 said:


> You can't *type* bitch because you're at work?




in reality it was just the mindset i was in.  we have instant messaging and that is how we type in there so i just didnt switch it off to reply in the forums.


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> in reality it was just the mindset i was in. we have instant messaging and that is how we type in there so i just didnt switch it off to reply in the forums.


 


I'm just giving you a hard time 

So ummm are you seriously 21? I feel old


----------



## luvmygdaughters

ICit said:


> WWWWOOOOOHHHOOOOOOOOO
> WHAT A GREAT DAY!!!!
> 
> I was offered my new job today!!!!
> 
> 
> oohhh yeah!!!!   I love my life!!!!



Good for You Icit!!! Congrats.


----------



## ICit

luvmygdaughters said:


> Good for You Icit!!! Congrats.





Thanks!!!  

Im counting down the 2 weeks!!!


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> I'm just giving you a hard time
> 
> So ummm are you seriously 21? I feel old



No ####ing way.


----------



## somdfunguy

Kris10 said:


> I'm just giving you a hard time
> 
> So ummm are you seriously 21? I feel old



lol no


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> No ####ing way.


 
you're right  (see below)



somdfunguy said:


> lol no


 
withrespect was right  (see above)


----------



## somdfunguy

Ha!


----------



## slotpuppy

Friday


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Friday


 
I love that you're not one to state the obvious


----------



## RareBreed

Leaf bug!!


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> I love that you're not one to state the obvious



You called me dumb on FB, Im not talking to you.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> You called me dumb on FB, Im not talking to you.


 
But I wrote "LOL" so clearly that voided the "dumb" comment about my "FETUS"


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> But I wrote "LOL" so clearly that voided the "dumb" comment about my "FETUS"



Ahh...I got it. 

I feel dumb now.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Ahh...I got it.
> 
> I feel dumb now.


----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## Redrobin

I just ate curly fries from Arby's.


----------



## ArkRescue

Redrobin said:


> I just ate curly fries from Arby's.



you traitor


----------



## withrespect

Tread has been going for over a year now.


----------



## pelers

withrespect said:


> Tread has been going for over a year now.



I was starting to get a little worried about the silence.


----------



## ArkRescue

pelers said:


> I was starting to get a little worried about the silence.



Well let's not waste the attention this thread gets - it would be wonderful if we could find homes for these two kittens named Ginger and MaryAnn


----------



## ZARA

ArkRescue said:


> Well let's not waste the attention this thread gets - it would be wonderful if we could find homes for these two kittens named Ginger and MaryAnn



You forgot to add that they are bilingual and carry their own sugar packets.


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> Well let's not waste the attention this thread gets - it would be wonderful if we could find homes for these two kittens named Ginger and MaryAnn



We dropped some food off to the CCHS this weekend, and for a few minutes I was worried that we were going home with a kitten. 

Thank god I convinced the handler it was a bad idea.


----------



## withrespect

ZARA said:


> You forgot to add that they are bilingual and carry their own sugar packets.



And have 8 children


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> And have 8 children



let's not promote "breeding" - it's bad enough we had 7 kittens to place - it could have easily been 25 since these kittens came from 3 different litters .....


----------



## somdfunguy

a hint about my morning 

-surgical division or resection of all or part of the vas deferens usually to induce sterility


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> a hint about my morning
> 
> -surgical division or resection of all or part of the vas deferens usually to induce sterility





Make sure to do that follow up sperm count. Don't want a stray hanging out there.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> a hint about my morning
> 
> -surgical division or resection of all or part of the *vas deferens *usually to induce sterility



I don't speak Spanish.


----------



## somdfunguy

yeah, my cousin forgot and surprise is about to have his 4th


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

somdfunguy said:


> a hint about my morning
> 
> -surgical division or resection of all or part of the vas deferens usually to induce sterility



You should have just posted:

:fixed:


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I don't speak Spanish.



It means, "get in in the kitchen and cook me a taco bitch."


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> It means, "get in in the kitchen and cook me a taco bitch."



  Don't be an aszhole.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> I don't speak Spanish.



Vas deferens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ArkRescue

Originally Posted by slotpuppy View Post
It means, "get in in the kitchen and cook me a taco bitch."



withrespect said:


> Don't be an aszhole.



YEAH what SHE said


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Never understood why it was called "getting fixed" when after the procedure your #### no longer performs one of it's functions as it was intended to do.   

why isn't it called "getting broken"?


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> It means, "get in in the kitchen and cook me a taco bitch."



Just for THAT you owe us both a new pair of shoes


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> Just for THAT you owe us both a new pair of shoes



  I would like a pair of red patent leather "Calie" pumps by Jessica Simpson.  Size 8 or 8.5 would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ArkRescue said:


> Just for THAT you owe us both a new pair of shoes



Then you'll go in the kitchen and cook him some tacos?  
:runningforcover:


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> Just for THAT you owe us both a new pair of shoes





withrespect said:


> I would like a pair of red patent leather "Calie" pumps by Jessica Simpson.  Size 8 or 8.5 would be great.  Thanks.



I want my damn taco first.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> I want my damn taco first.



Have you attended Sexual Suicide Awareness training (or something) yet?


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Have you attended Sexual Suicide Awareness training (or something) yet?



Nope but I will go after I eat a taco.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Nope but I will go after I eat a taco.



Taco Bell just had their grand re-opening here in St. Mary's.  Enjoy!


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Taco Bell just had their grand re-opening here in St. Mary's.  Enjoy!



No shoes for you.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> No shoes for you.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

slotpuppy said:


> Nope but I will go after I eat a taco.



Hey WR and Arkie, when are your tacos gonna be ready?

I could go for eatin a taco also.


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Hey WR and Arkie, when are your tacos gonna be ready?
> 
> I could go for eatin a taco also.



But would you prefer wr's taco or arkie's taco?


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

slotpuppy said:


> But would you prefer wr's taco or arkie's taco?



couldn't tell ya.  

I'd need to do a taste test comparison to answer that.  
I do like 'em hot & spicy though...


----------



## somdfunguy

not normally a Taco Bell fan but that smothered burrito looks good.  the commercial is annoying but I want to try it now.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Some of these taco's look good...


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Some of these taco's look good...



The one they have in their hands look pretty good too.


----------



## libby

This is ridiculous!  How close is this thread to a record number of posts?


----------



## slotpuppy

libby said:


> This is ridiculous!  How close is this thread to a record number of posts?



It still has a ways to go to catch Last Person.
http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/96309-last-person-2900.html


----------



## somdfunguy

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Some of these taco's look good...


Liar


----------



## withrespect

My building has been sprayed by a skunk


----------



## withrespect

libby said:


> This is ridiculous!  How close is this thread to a record number of posts?



I would be flattered that forumites have gone through the trouble to keep this tread alive. :shrug:  in the event that Jennifer joined SoMD forums, she would learn a lesson to keep her damn panties on  and leave married men alone or she will be eaten alive by random southern Marylanders.


----------



## ICit

three days and counting to the start of my new JOB........

Life is awesome!!!


----------



## Roman

ICit said:


> three days and counting to the start of my new JOB........
> 
> Life is awesome!!!


What will you be doing? Good luck!


----------



## Railroad

Just adding to the total number of posts in this thread and looking for Jennifer's phone number.  

That is all.


----------



## Vince

Why is this thread still going?


----------



## libby

withrespect said:


> I would be flattered that forumites have gone through the trouble to keep this tread alive. :shrug:  in the event that Jennifer joined SoMD forums, she would learn a lesson to keep her damn panties on  and leave married men alone or she will be eaten alive by random southern Marylanders.



I'm not offended, I'm just astonished...

as for being flattered...it's not like this continues because the original topic is so fascinating.  It's just a game at this point.


----------



## pelers

For the sake of random announcements, I'd just like to put it out there that the Chocolate Peanut Butter poptarts are really tasty.


----------



## somdfunguy

Heading to the bathroom!


----------



## pelers

somdfunguy said:


> Heading to the bathroom!



 This isn't Twitter.


----------



## slotpuppy

Roman said:


> What will you be doing? Good luck!



She cant say, but it involves a broom, mop and dirty bathrooms.


----------



## somdfunguy

having some breakfast

View attachment 98173


----------



## Kris10

pelers said:


> For the sake of random announcements, I'd just like to put it out there that the *Chocolate Peanut Butter poptarts* are really tasty.


 
Mmm they're awesome!!



somdfunguy said:


> having some breakfast
> 
> View attachment 98173


 


I had a sliced heirloom tomato with cottage cheese ((nom nom nom))


----------



## somdfunguy

When I die, I hope it's doing something I hate. That way I'll be glad I'm dead. #funny #deathbystupid


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> I would like a pair of red patent leather "Calie" pumps by Jessica Simpson.  Size 8 or 8.5 would be great.  Thanks.



here ya go:

New JESSICA SIMPSON Women's Calie Pumps RED Size-8M on eBay!


----------



## pelers

somdfunguy said:


> When I die, I hope it's doing something I hate. That way I'll be glad I'm dead. #funny #deathbystupid



Speaking of hash tags... I don't use Twitter, but I'm pretty sure that people on Facebook are just using them wrong.  I see a lot of people #tagging #their #stuff #like #this.  

It makes my head hurt a bit.


----------



## ArkRescue

pelers said:


> Speaking of hash tags... I don't use Twitter, but I'm pretty sure that people on Facebook are just using them wrong.  I see a lot of people #tagging #their #stuff #like #this.
> 
> It makes my head hurt a bit.



speaking of Facebook, did they do away with Facebook Marketplace?  I used to advertise available pets through that - can't seem to find it now after a good while of not having used that feature.


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> three days and counting to the start of my new JOB........
> 
> Life is awesome!!!



check your texts - what is the proper name for that breed?  

Glad you are happy about the new job!


----------



## Foxhound

Die already tread! DIE DIE DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> check your texts - what is the proper name for that breed?
> 
> Glad you are happy about the new job!



what breed...


----------



## slotpuppy

Foxhound said:


> Die already tread! DIE DIE DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 This tread will never die.


----------



## somdfunguy

ArkRescue said:


> speaking of Facebook, did they do away with Facebook Marketplace?  I used to advertise available pets through that - can't seem to find it now after a good while of not having used that feature.



look at this ad from a guy at my work

Money Magazine - August 2013 Issue


seriously? wtf


----------



## pelers

slotpuppy said:


> This tread will never die.



...this is the tread that never ends...

...yes it goes on and on MY FRIEND...


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> what breed...



check your PM's


----------



## slotpuppy

pelers said:


> ...this is the tread that never ends...
> 
> ...yes it goes on and on MY FRIEND...


----------



## Kris10

pelers said:


> ...this is the tread that never ends...
> 
> ...yes it goes on and on MY FRIEND...


 
I hate you! 



slotpuppy said:


>


 
I waved to you this morning! :hrmph:


----------



## pelers

Kris10 said:


> I hate you!



If it makes you feel any better it's stuck in my head, too.  I also have no access to music to clear it out until lunch in 30 minutes.


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> I hate you!
> 
> 
> 
> I waved to you this morning! :hrmph:



I didnt leave the house till 7:30, I thought you were on the road before that.


----------



## Kris10

pelers said:


> If it makes you feel any better it's stuck in my head, too. I also have no access to music to clear it out until lunch in 30 minutes.


 
No, no it does NOT make me feel any better! Jerk!! 



slotpuppy said:


> I didnt leave the house till 7:30, I thought you were on the road before that.


 
Lucky duck! I left around 6:30 (running late, who knew? ) but I waved 'your way'


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> No, no it does NOT make me feel any better! Jerk!!
> 
> 
> Lucky duck! I left around 6:30 (running late, who knew? ) but I waved 'your way'



Well Sunday evening we walked the dogs down your court. Shadow went pee in your yard.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Well Sunday evening we walked the dogs down your court. Shadow went pee in your yard.


 
Really? Haha

I actually took lil man for a walk last week (I forget what day but it was the day you mentioned you might walk down my court) down your court. Ironically, he kept stopping at your truck/suv...even reached up to try and open the car door  We met your neighbor, the one with the cute lil baby


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Really? Haha
> 
> I actually took lil man for a walk last week (I forget what day but it was the day you mentioned you might walk down my court) down your court. Ironically, he kept stopping at your truck/suv...even reached up to try and open the car door  *We met your neighbor, the one with the cute lil baby*



My one neighbor has two baby girls but she never comes out with them. Not sure who else has a new baby.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> My one neighbor has two baby girls but she never comes out with them. Not sure who else has a new baby.


 
Umm if you're facing your house she's on the left, maybe a couple doors down. Her baby is 3 months old, I think.


----------



## slotpuppy

Kris10 said:


> Umm if you're facing your house she's on the left, maybe a couple doors down. Her baby is 3 months old, I think.



Are you talking down at the end of the court? If so, I have never talked to those people.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Are you talking down at the end of the court? If so, I have never talked to those people.



This conversation is somewhat esoteric don't you think... 











jk... carry on.


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> Are you talking down at the end of the court? If so, I have never talked to those people.


 
Yes, that lady. She did look like she was in a rush to get in before anyone could say anything to her. Then there's my kid...."Hi, Hi, Hi...." all the while reaching out to her (from the street with me) to try to 'high five' her. He's a friendly lil high-fiver


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> This conversation is somewhat *esoteric* don't you think...
> 
> jk... carry on.


You are going on iggy for using big words that I dont know. 


Kris10 said:


> Yes, that lady. She did look like she was in a rush to get in before anyone could say anything to her. Then there's my kid...."Hi, Hi, Hi...." all the while reaching out to her (from the street with me) to try to 'high five' her. He's a friendly lil high-fiver



They are not friendly people down there.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> You are going on iggy for using big words that I dont know.
> 
> 
> They are not friendly people down there.



Someone used the word obscondance in another thread... WTF   I have never heard that word in my LIFE


----------



## Kris10

slotpuppy said:


> You are going on iggy for using big words that I dont know.
> 
> 
> They are not friendly people down there.


 
I had to google it too 

And she didn't seem 'unfriendly' just *exhausted*, like any new parent


----------



## JeJeTe

My bologna has a first name....it's O-S-C-A-R


----------



## slotpuppy

JeJeTe said:


> My bologna has a first name....it's O-S-C-A-R



I heat it in the microwave.......


----------



## JeJeTe

slotpuppy said:


> I heat it in the microwave.......



I hate bologna.  

But when I was knocked up with my kiddo, I ate that #### for a week straight.  I craved Oscar Mayer bologna.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Someone used the word *obscondance* in another thread... WTF   I have never heard that word in my LIFE


It means get in the kitchen and fix me a taco. 


JeJeTe said:


> I hate bologna.
> 
> But when I was knocked up with my kiddo, I ate that #### for a week straight.  I craved Oscar Mayer bologna.



I like fried bologna, might have to make some this week.


----------



## withrespect

I'm craving a tomato sandwich with mayo and salt and pepper.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I'm craving a tomato sandwich with mayo and salt and pepper.


----------



## JeJeTe

slotpuppy said:


> It means get in the kitchen and fix me a taco.
> 
> 
> I like fried bologna, might have to make some this week.



:sick:



withrespect said:


> I'm craving a tomato sandwich with mayo and salt and pepper.



 Miracle Whip


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> I'm craving a tomato sandwich with mayo and salt and pepper.





Congrats!


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> This conversation is somewhat esoteric don't you think...



do you have a word of the day calendar?


----------



## withrespect

JeJeTe said:


> :sick:
> 
> 
> 
> * Miracle Whip*



NO!   That chit is disgusting and should be taken off of the market for its disgustingness.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> do you have a word of the day calendar?



No.   I have a funny animal calendar.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> No.   I have a funny animal calendar.



what do the animals say?


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Congrats!


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> what do the animals say?



This month it says "Thanks for mutton" and there is a pic of a lamb.


----------



## JeJeTe

withrespect said:


> This month it says "Thanks for mutton" and there is a pic of a lamb.



  This is so stupid but made me laugh.




withrespect said:


> NO!   That chit is disgusting and should be taken off of the market for its disgustingness.



I love it.  I can't eat mayo.  It'll make me vomit.


----------



## withrespect

JeJeTe said:


> This *is so stupid *but made me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it.  I can't eat mayo.  It'll make me vomit.



I like stupid.


----------



## slotpuppy

JeJeTe said:


> This is so stupid but made me laugh.
> 
> I love it.  I can't eat mayo.  It'll make me vomit.



I dont eat either one, I only use the light mayo now. The others taste too sweet.


----------



## JeJeTe

withrespect said:


> I like stupid.



Me too!!   It makes me laugh!


----------



## ArkRescue

JeJeTe said:


> I hate bologna.
> 
> But when I was knocked up with my kiddo, I ate that #### for a week straight.  I craved Oscar Mayer bologna.



every now and then I get a craving for fried bologna with cheese on bread with mayo .....


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> I'm craving a tomato sandwich with mayo and salt and pepper.



what about fried green maters?  I have some growing - maybe I'll yank off a few green ones today ......


----------



## JeJeTe

ArkRescue said:


> what about fried green maters?  I have some growing - maybe I'll yank off a few green ones today ......



The best ones I've ever had were in New Orleans.  So good.


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> what about fried green maters?  I have some growing - maybe I'll yank off a few green ones today ......



I hurt my tooth on a fried green tomato once so I don't like them.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> I hurt my tooth on a fried green tomato once so I don't like them.



Tomatoes are soft, how can you hurt your tooth? Are you sure you did not have something else in your mouth? You are not suppose to bite the fork.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> Tomatoes are soft, how can you hurt your tooth? Are you sure you did not have something else in your mouth?



I think I had a cavity and when I bit down, I pressed a nerve or something.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> I think I had a cavity and when I bit down, I pressed a nerve or something.



So now you have tomato phobia and will not put anything in your mouth that has a seed in it.


----------



## Kris10

JeJeTe said:


> Miracle Whip


 
Yuck! Miracle Whips reminds me of what I think mayo would taste like after it goes bad 



withrespect said:


> NO!  That chit is disgusting and should be taken off of the market for its disgustingness.


 




slotpuppy said:


> I dont eat either one, I only use the light mayo now. The others taste too sweet.


 
Have you tried that olive oil mayo or whatever it is? Ewww, horrible!!



ArkRescue said:


> what about fried green maters? I have some growing - maybe I'll yank off a few green ones today ......


 
I tried to make them once....EPIC FAIL!!


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> So now you have tomato phobia and will not put anything in your mouth that has a seed in it.



No.  Just not fried green tomatoes  


This is not rocket science.


----------



## migtig

withrespect said:


> No.  Just not fried green tomatoes
> 
> 
> This is not rocket science.



Good.  But I do know a rocket scientist if we need one.


----------



## ArkRescue

migtig said:


> Good.  But I do know a rocket scientist if we need one.



This is good because it is clear that WR needs to try green maters again to see that not all green maters will produce a pain response ....


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> This is good because it is clear that WR needs to try green maters again to see that not all green maters will produce a pain response ....



DO NOT WANT.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> DO NOT WANT.



oh good lord .... here, have a Strawberry Charms Pop


----------



## withrespect

withrespect said:


> This month it says "Thanks for mutton" and there is a pic of a lamb.



I took a pic of my calendar when I got home... Here tis..





Funny little animals, they are.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> I took a pic of my calendar when I got home... Here tis..
> 
> View attachment 98201
> 
> 
> 
> Funny little animals, they are.



This isn't instagram


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> This isn't instagram


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


>



 I dont instatweetgram either.


----------



## ZARA

withrespect said:


> I'm craving a tomato sandwich with mayo and salt and pepper.



You got me craving pickled sausage. (Shush Slot)

Hate bologna. Bleh.

But properly made pickled sausage...mmm I usually have to order it from Up State New York to get the good stuff. Any old pickled sausage just don't cut it. The upside...it is almost my hubs Bday so I can order it when I order his hotdogs. 

Glazier pickled sausage is the best ever! Heat it up, slice it in half, throw it on a potato roll with some mustard...omg just thinking about it makes my tummy growl and mouth water.

Hubs loves their Glazier hot dogs. ..I don't much care for hot dogs, but he loves them.


----------



## somdfunguy

slotpuppy said:


> I dont instatweetbook either.



fixed


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> fixed



But I do tweet my insta pics on FB.


----------



## pelers

Meat in jars/cans kind of scares me a little.


----------



## ICit

pelers said:


> Meat in jars/cans kind of scares me a little.



Im with ya on this.....


----------



## ZARA

pelers said:


> Meat in jars/cans kind of scares me a little.





ICit said:


> Im with ya on this.....



Then you have never had pickled sausage or eggs. Mmm good.


----------



## somdfunguy

ZARA said:


> Then you have never had pickled sausage or eggs. Mmm good.



or pork snout


----------



## JeJeTe

slotpuppy said:


> But I do tweet my insta pics on FB.



Do you SnapChat them too?


----------



## ZARA

somdfunguy said:


> or pork snout



I draw the line at whole body parts...no cows tongue, liver, pig or chicken feet, etc...I'm southern, but not redneck southern.

It's bad enough I know what is in sausage and hot dogs...and for the most part I don't eat either...

But I LOVE pickled sausage...maybe it's the vinegar..not sure. But it is only one kind of pickled sausage that I like. I don't like any other kind of sausage.


----------



## migtig

ZARA said:


> I draw the line at whole body parts...no cows tongue, liver, pig or chicken feet, etc...I'm southern, but not redneck southern.
> 
> It's bad enough I know what is in sausage and hot dogs...and for the most part I don't eat either...
> 
> But I LOVE pickled sausage...maybe it's the vinegar..not sure. But it is only one kind of pickled sausage that I like. I don't like any other kind of sausage.



:sniggle:  

Your poor hubs.  



And right to the gutter I went.


----------



## ZARA

migtig said:


> :sniggle:
> 
> Your poor hubs.
> 
> 
> 
> And right to the gutter I went.



LMAO!!! 

No worries, I had to backspace the rest of what I wrote...completely inappropriate!


----------



## slotpuppy

JeJeTe said:


> Do you SnapChat them too?



 Is that the skyping thingy?


----------



## ArkRescue

ZARA said:


> I draw the line at whole body parts...no cows tongue, liver, pig or chicken feet, etc...I'm southern, but not redneck southern.
> 
> *It's bad enough I know what is in sausage and hot dogs*...and for the most part I don't eat either...
> 
> But I LOVE pickled sausage...maybe it's the vinegar..not sure. But it is only one kind of pickled sausage that I like. I don't like any other kind of sausage.



yeah and knowing the cheap parts that are used - just WHY is sausage so expensive?  AND what is in the $1 a pack hotdogs vs. the $5 a pack hots dogs to justify the sales prices?


----------



## ZARA

ArkRescue said:


> yeah and knowing the cheap parts that are used - just WHY is sausage so expensive?  AND what is in the $1 a pack hotdogs vs. the $5 a pack hots dogs to justify the sales prices?



Hell if I know. Makes absolutely no sense to me other than the seasonings were grown in gold...


----------



## Foxhound




----------



## pelers

I should have caught back up on this thread before lunch.  Could've saved me $7 at Subway.


----------



## ArkRescue

pelers said:


> I should have caught back up on this thread before lunch.  Could've saved me $7 at Subway.



I put a number of places on my WILL NOT eat there list, and some on my WILL RARELY eat there ....

NOT:  Taco Bell

RARELY:  generally most most fast food places are undesirable due to the food quality/chemicals and the low wages the workers make

I just heard that Aloe Vera, that is in many products, has been found to cause intestinal cancer in lab rats - really?  Yikes.  I think almost everything we eat and drink has the potential to do harm to us - I mean if we stopped eating everything that could harm us in some way, we'd rarely ever eat, and then we'd DIE - which is what we are trying to avoid by not eating things that are bad for us right?


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> I put a number of places on my WILL NOT eat there list, and some on my WILL RARELY eat there ....
> 
> NOT:  Taco Bell
> 
> RARELY:  generally most most fast food places are undesirable due to the food quality/chemicals and the low wages the workers make
> 
> I just heard that Aloe Vera, that is in many products, has been found to cause intestinal cancer in lab rats - really?  Yikes.  I think almost everything we eat and drink has the potential to do harm to us - I mean if we stopped eating everything that could harm us in some way, we'd rarely ever eat, and then we'd DIE - which is what we are trying to avoid by not eating things that are bad for us right?



Agreed.  BAN food and water.  Causes Cancer...


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Agreed.  BAN food and water.  Causes Cancer...



Ban to sun, it causes cancer too.


----------



## ZARA

slotpuppy said:


> Ban *to *sun, it causes cancer too.



Ban* the* sun?


----------



## withrespect

ZARA said:


> Ban* the* sun?



It's all coming together now...


----------



## ZARA

withrespect said:


> It's all coming together now...



Don't forget air pollution causes cancer. So does the currents from power lines.

Better hold your breath and turn the power off.


----------



## slotpuppy

ZARA said:


> Ban* the* sun?



So now you call me a fat racist big ass white man who cant spell?


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> So now you call me a fat racist big ass white man who cant spell?



...and who can't use commas to save his life.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> ...and who can't use commas to save his life.



Why would I want to be unconscious? A comma would not be any fun.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Why would I want to be unconscious? A comma would not be any fun.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> Why would I want to be unconscious? A comma would not be any fun.



that's a coma, dummy
                  ^
that's a comma


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> that's a coma, dummy
> ^
> that's a comma



I comma, you say coma.


----------



## ICit

coworker just sent out an email letting everyone know that a Stripping company would be at work tomorrow AM....



... 



and I thought they were not gonna do something nice for my last day!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> coworker just sent out an email letting everyone know that a Stripping company would be at work tomorrow AM....
> 
> ...
> 
> and I thought they were not gonna do something nice for my last day!!!



ICit is gonna work the pole.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> ICit is gonna work the pole.



that is just as good as my old coworkers goof up....  

instead of Locknut... he wrote C0cknut.....


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> ICit is gonna work the pole.



Yup that was my thought too lol


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> Yup that was my thought too lol



You called me fat and lazy on FB, Im not talking to you.


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> You called me fat and lazy on FB, Im not talking to you.



I most certainly did not ........ must have been one of your OTHER FB friends LOL


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> I most certainly did not ........ must have been one of your OTHER FB friends LOL



It was the pic of me sleeping at the pool. You said "look at that fat lazy man doing what men do best."


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> It was the pic of me sleeping at the pool. You said "look at that fat lazy man doing what men do best."



no I said napping is one of the things that men do well/best - something like that.  The "Handler" (did I get it right this time?) seems to like how sexy you looked, and that's all that really matters, right? (note the "comma" before the word "right" which denotes a PAUSE ......


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> no I said napping is one of the things that men do well/best - something like that.  The "Handler" (did I get it right this time?) seems to like how sexy you looked, and that's all that really matters, right? (note the "comma" before the word "right" which denotes a PAUSE ......



I was the one that said I was sexy. 

Now you  gonna add the "he cant use commas" to the fat lazy white guy. Just kick a man while he is down.


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> I was the one that said I was sexy.
> 
> Now you  gonna add the "he cant use commas" to the fat lazy white guy. Just kick a man while he is down.



as long as YOU believe you are sexy and not fat, white, or in a coma ... all is well


----------



## migtig

Slot isn't fat.  

Don't listen to Arkie...she's being a big ole meamie head.


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> as long as YOU believe you are sexy and not fat, white, or in a coma ... all is well





migtig said:


> Slot isn't fat.
> 
> Don't listen to Arkie...she's being a big ole meamie head.



 Thanks miggy.

And arkie.


----------



## ArkRescue

migtig said:


> Slot isn't fat.
> 
> Don't listen to Arkie...she's being a big ole meamie head.



I never said he was fat - really I didn't - no no no SP is making that up!


----------



## somdfunguy

so this morning, 1:30 am, i was sleep walking and opened the door setting off the alarm.  still half asleep i ran to the alarm panel and kept entering the wrong code.  so i had to rip out the wires from the box in the closet to shut off the siren.  no idea why i opened the door, im guessing i heard a dog outside and thought it was ours for some reason but no real clue.

it is true what they say.  if your second was your first you would never have another.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> it is true what they say.  if your second was your first you would never have another.



My second was better than the first, and the third was even better than the second. It's a miracle I stopped there. 

Sleep depervation is a wonderful thing. I think all new parents should be required to have their house wired so we can watch the stupid things you do when you're so tired you can't think straight.


----------



## somdfunguy

our first was fairly easy, shes obviously my favorite 

we do have three webcams setup in the house so we can monitor


----------



## ZARA

SoMDGirl42 said:


> My second was better than the first, and the third was even better than the second. It's a miracle I stopped there.



Reading that sentence without reading the post before or the rest of it...I seriously thought you were talking about something else..until I finished reading...


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ZARA said:


> Reading that sentence without reading the post before or the rest of it...I seriously thought you were talking about something else..until I finished reading...




I did the same thing.  Of course, my mind is always fallin into the gutter.


----------



## ZARA

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> I did the same thing.  Of course, my mind is always fallin into the gutter.



At least I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Pete

Did jennifer ever find love?


----------



## Hank

Pete said:


> Did jennifer ever find love?



What is love, Pete?


----------



## ArkRescue

Pete said:


> Did jennifer ever find love?



we may never know ......


----------



## slotpuppy




----------



## withrespect

4810


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> 4810



4811


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> 4811


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


>



I hope that cats kick all the litter out of the boxes today.


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> I hope that cats kick all the litter out of the boxes today.



if they do I'll let you know so you can volunteer to help clean it up ok?  Now the bigger surprise would be if the horses kicked the manure OUT of the field <G>.


----------



## ArkRescue

here ya go SP:

"Go on, volunteer -- it could be good for you! (August 22, 2013) -- Volunteering can improve mental health and help you live longer, finds the study which pools and compares data from multiple experimental trials and longitudinal cohort studies. "

Go on, volunteer -- it could be good for you!


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> if they do I'll let you know so you can volunteer to help clean it up ok?  Now the bigger surprise would be if the horses kicked the manure OUT of the field <G>.



I will come over tomorrow and help. 

Wait I work tomorrow so I cant. Its the thought that counts.


----------



## Redrobin

My name is Jennifer from Red Robin. Come and eat me YUM!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Redrobin said:


> My name is Jennifer from Red Robin. Come and eat me YUM!



But you aren't THE JENNIFER from Red Robin.


----------



## FED_UP

The new Miley dance will be out soon.


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> The new Miley dance will be out soon.



You should try it and get someone to video you - then you can post it here so we can all learn how


----------



## withrespect

Thai chicken noodle soup and a diet coke.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Thai chicken noodle soup and a diet coke.



Wouldn't that be Thai cat noodle soup?


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Wouldn't that be Thai cat noodle soup?



Chicken. 

I don't eat p....


Never mind... 

...not going to get an infraction...


----------



## somdfunguy

cheeseburger, baked beans, potato salad, deviled eggs, carrot sticks, and a piece of peanut pie


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> cheeseburger, baked beans, potato salad, deviled eggs, carrot sticks, and a piece of peanut pie



I have never heard of peanut pie!


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> I have never heard of peanut pie!



so good, from VA Diner  Virginia Diner Peanut Pie - VirginiaLiving.com


----------



## withrespect

♪ You see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name... ♪


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> ♪ You see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name... ♪



♪ It felt good to be out of the rain... ♪


----------



## withrespect

At what age am I too old to wear this dress? 







...With black patent leather peep-toes, black necklace and maybe a black bolero?


----------



## migtig

withrespect said:


> At what age am I too old to wear this dress?
> 
> View attachment 98695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...With black patent leather peep-toes, black necklace and maybe a black bolero?



Hmmm...I don't think you can ever be too old to wear that dress.  :shrug:


----------



## Toxick

withrespect said:


> At what age am I too old to wear this dress?






Age is just a number.


Wear it until it either goes out of style or no longer looks awesome.


----------



## ZARA

withrespect said:


> At what age am I too old to wear this dress?
> 
> View attachment 98695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...With black patent leather peep-toes, black necklace and maybe a black bolero?



Never. As long as it fits properly.


----------



## slotpuppy

migtig said:


> Hmmm...I don't think you can ever be too old to wear that dress.  :shrug:



So at 45, I can still rock the red?


----------



## migtig

slotpuppy said:


> So at 45, I can still rock the red?



Absolutely.  With the right attitude, of course.


----------



## slotpuppy

migtig said:


> Absolutely.  With the right attitude, of course.


----------



## ICit

.....

just a little over a week in my new job... and Im rocking my job on my own!!!    my boss is impressed!!


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> .....
> 
> just a little over a week in my new job... and Im rocking my job on my own!!!    my boss is impressed!!



So you have learned to cook the fries all by yourself now?


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> So you have learned to cook the fries all by yourself now?



 


thats right!!!   only burned myself 5 times


----------



## ZARA

Where's Beta?
I need a sammich!
I'm STARVING


----------



## withrespect

Thai chicken noodle soup and a diet coke.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> At what age am I too old to wear this dress?
> 
> View attachment 98695
> 
> 
> ...With black patent leather peep-toes, black necklace and maybe a black bolero?



As long as it fits.  
So is your husband takin you out for birthday dinner?  
If you're wearing that, then it sounds like you are gonna look  for him. 
Have fun! 




withrespect said:


> Thai chicken noodle soup and a diet coke.


What kind of birthday lunch is that?


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> As long as it fits.
> So is your husband takin you out for birthday dinner?
> If you're wearing that, then it sounds like you are gonna look  for him.
> Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of birthday lunch is that?



My mom is making me homemade lasagna.   She is the absolute best Italian cook in the WORLD. 


Also, Thai chicken noodle soup is the bomb diggity. Shame on you for stating otherwise.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> My mom is making me homemade lasagna.   She is the absolute best Italian cook in the WORLD.


Sounds delish.  Does she make homemade garlicbread with it too?   



withrespect said:


> Also, Thai chicken noodle soup is the bomb diggity. Shame on you for stating otherwise.



I wasn't knocking it down, but isn't it the same thing you had for lunch yesterday?  :shrug:


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Sounds delish.  Does she make homemade garlicbread with it too?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't knocking it down, but isn't it the same thing you had for lunch yesterday?  :shrug:



Yes and yes.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> Yes and yes.



Awesome!  So what time is she inviting all of us forumites over for dinner?  :justjokin:
I mean she is an Italian, they make great food and lots of it!   

Just had lunch and I'm getting hungry again just thinkin bout some good italian food.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 99437



 WHAT THE HELL?!


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> WHAT THE HELL?!


----------



## FED_UP

slotpuppy said:


> So at 45, I can still rock the red?



Only if you are still I proper proportion.


----------



## ArkRescue

So how much are burger meals at RR?

Are they better than Foster's Grill?  I just love those Charburgers and fresh cut fries they make at Foster's.  May go there later <G>.


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> So how much are burger meals at RR?
> 
> Are they better than Foster's Grill?  I just love those Charburgers and fresh cut fries they make at Foster's.  May go there later <G>.



I would take RR or Five Guys over Fosters any day, there is no comparison.


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> I would take RR or Five Guys over Fosters any day, there is no comparison.



I only ever ate there 1 time and that was years before the sugar-packet incident.  I don't recall what I ate.


----------



## Hank

ArkRescue said:


> I only ever ate there 1 time and that was years before the sugar-packet incident.  I don't recall what I ate.



Eaten


----------



## ArkRescue

Hank said:


> Eaten


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


>



How many burgers have you ate since you been born?


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> How many burgers have you ate since you been born?



I have no clue, why?  What trap am I walking into by replying?


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

After all this time, has this thread finally lost it's mojo? :shrug:

Oh where is Jennifer when this thread most needs her?
How ever can this thread survive without her?
Will she ever come out of hiding?


On a somewhat related note, I'm really hungry and a good burger and Bottomless Steak Fries sound good.  Don't have time to go to Red Robin though.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ArkRescue said:


> I only ever ate there 1 time and that was years before the sugar-packet incident.  I don't recall what I ate.





Hank said:


> Eaten





ArkRescue said:


> I have no clue, why?  What trap am I walking into by replying?



the proper grammar trap.

"I have only eaten there 1 time........"

I only ever ate there 1 time 

YW


----------



## ArkRescue

SoMDGirl42 said:


> the proper grammar trap.
> 
> "I have only eaten there 1 time........"
> 
> I only ever ate there 1 time
> 
> YW



My way is MY way - there are many ways to say it ...... I have eaten, I ate, but not I have aten LOL

if I dropped 1 word it would be "I only ate there 1 time".  I wouldn't say "I only eaten there 1 time" now would I?

So both ways are right.  One thing you will find in life, there are many more RIGHT ways that differ from what we are used to.


----------



## withrespect

arkrescue said:


> *my way is my way -* there are many ways to say it ...... I have eaten, i ate, but not i have aten lol
> 
> if i dropped 1 word it would be "i only ate there 1 time".  I wouldn't say "i only eaten there 1 time" now would i?
> 
> So both ways are right.  One thing you will find in life, there are many more right ways that differ from what we are used to.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ArkRescue said:


> My way is MY way - there are many ways to say it ...... I have eaten, I ate, but not I have aten LOL
> 
> if I dropped 1 word it would be "I only ate there 1 time".  I wouldn't say "I only eaten there 1 time" now would I?
> 
> So both ways are right.  One thing you will find in life, there are many more RIGHT ways that differ from what we are used to.



give me examples of proper grammar with the extra "ever" in there


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> View attachment 99473



I thought we were shopping buddies?


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> I thought we were shopping buddies?



Grammar Nazi first.... Shopping buddy 2nd. 




still lubs you, though.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> ate this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99474



Why are you tormenting me? 

All I wanted to do was bake a beautiful cake.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> ate this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99474



was it as good as it looks?


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> was it as good as it looks?



It was yummy. 


Except it was burnt on the bottom right side and gooey in the center.


----------



## Hank

ArkRescue said:


> My way is MY way - there are many ways to say it ...... I have eaten, I ate, but not I have aten LOL
> 
> if I dropped 1 word it would be "I only ate there 1 time".  I wouldn't say "I only eaten there 1 time" now would I?
> 
> So both ways are right.  One thing you will find in life, there are many more RIGHT ways that differ from what we are used to.



 What a maroon!


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> Grammar Nazi first.... Shopping buddy 2nd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still lubs you, though.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> It was yummy.
> 
> 
> Except it was burnt on the bottom right side and gooey in the center.



so that's a yes?


----------



## withrespect

SoMDGirl42 said:


> so that's a yes?



I will make a replica for your birthday since you are so excited about it.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> I will make a replica for your birthday since you are so excited about it.



thanks!   It's in Nov


----------



## ArkRescue

somdfunguy said:


> sneak preview



Some of these look yummy like the white one with purple flowers. My birthday is coming soon too.

http://infosports2015.blogspot.com/2013/04/happy-birthdayy-with-cake.html?m=1


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> sneak preview
> View attachment 99477



#### you with a chainsaw.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> #### you with a chainsaw.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


>


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


>


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> #### you with a chainsaw.



You are suppose to use a sawzall for that  in SOMD.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

FED_UP said:


> You are suppose to use a sawzall for that  in SOMD.


----------



## FED_UP

I wonder if WithRespect  and Vrail will be in the bikini contest again at the MIR on Friday.


----------



## Moved_south

4879......


----------



## slotpuppy

Moved_south said:


> 4879......


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


>



HEY stop that


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> HEY stop that



 I have known her since she was knee high to a grasshopper.



She hasnt grown much taller either.


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> I have known her since she was knee high to a grasshopper.
> 
> 
> 
> She hasnt grown much taller either.



oh I see - so now you are picking on her and me because we're short people?


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> oh I see - so now you are picking on her and me because we're short people?



Short people is not PC. Please refer to them as vertically challenged people in the future.


----------



## ArkRescue

RR is having a promotion:

Order Gift Cards | RedRobin.com


----------



## FED_UP

I wonder is Jennifer found a mate by now, I want to see her happy during the holidays. I gave out sugar packets stocking stuffers.


----------



## Hank

FED_UP said:


> I wonder is Jennifer found a mate by now, I want to see her happy during the holidays. I gave out sugar packets stocking stuffers.



She is probably 30 pounds heavier and still stuffing her face at Red Robin.


----------



## TPD

Hank said:


> She is probably 30 pounds heavier and still stuffing her face at Red Robin.



So what you are saying is she should switch to sweet-n-low packets?


----------



## afjess1989

JFC! Won't this thing die already!


----------



## itsbob

afjess1989 said:


> JFC! Won't this thing die already!



NEVER...  I'm just surprised nobody has figured out it was you..


----------



## itsbob

ArkRescue said:


> HEY stop that



Did you just tap that?


----------



## ArkRescue

afjess1989 said:


> *JFC*! Won't this thing die already!



you been hanging out with Baja ?


----------



## afjess1989

itsbob said:


> NEVER...  I'm just surprised nobody has figured out it was you..


I have more class than to use a sugar packet. I use business cards or I just tell them. I'm a blunt person


----------



## sunnyside393

*mamatutu hospitalized*



mamatutu said:


> No judgement here. As you well know, we do not know each other.  It is that simple.  My name is mamatutu.  Actually, my name is Robin.  Should I start calling you bajakookoo?  How old are you anyway; just so I know who I am dealing with.



<iframe src="//player.vimeo.com/video/79299403" width="500" height="375" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe>

originally posted by nhboy


----------



## withrespect

That's right... I bumped it.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> That's right... I bumped it.


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


>


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> That's right... I bumped it.



I was wondering when someone was going to pull this thread out again, it figures it was you. How many packets have you collected?


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> I was wondering when someone was going to pull this thread out again, it figures it was you. How many packets have you collected?



No one ever gives me sugar packets.


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> No one ever gives me sugar packets.



only if you tell me I LOVE YOU


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> only if you tell me I LOVE YOU


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> No one ever gives me sugar packets.


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


>



:shrug:....   WR is 

and I like me some


----------



## withrespect

ICit said:


> only if you tell me I LOVE YOU



That was an accident!


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> That was an accident!



dont stress over it.... im sure he giggled about it also.... LOL


I have done the same thing....


----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## TPD

Now I'm hungry for some sugar….or maybe a burger…..or some pie….


----------



## Merlin99

somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 102065



Is that a squid cake?


----------



## afjess1989

Merlin99 said:


> Is that a squid cake?



Bahahahaha! That's the cake WR made!!!!! :


----------



## mamatutu

Merlin99 said:


> Is that a squid cake?



Oh, you have done it now!  Run!!!  Actually, I think WR is adorable that she tries.  I just go to Giant!


----------



## withrespect

Merlin99 said:


> Is that a squid cake?



*:SLAM: *


afjess1989 said:


> Bahahahaha! That's the cake WR made!!!!! :




 It looked better in person!


----------



## ArkRescue

mamatutu said:


> Oh, you have done it now!  Run!!!  Actually, I think WR is adorable that she tries.  I just go to Giant!



Try Walls Bakery in Waldorf - OMG their cakes are moist and the icing is so good.  $20 for a round (average size) and the bigger one is $30.  They'll personalize for free.  They also make specially decorated cakes too and they have talented cake decorators!  I forgot how much the sheet cakes are.  I try to limit myself to only 1 cake every 3 or 4 months.


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> Try Walls Bakery in Waldorf - OMG their cakes are moist and the icing is so good.  $20 for a round (average size) and the bigger one is $30.  They'll personalize for free.  They also make specially decorated cakes too and they have talented cake decorators!  I forgot how much the sheet cakes are.  I try to limit myself to only 1 cake every 3 or 4 months.



So you're saying I should apply to this place?


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> So you're saying I should apply to this place?



Sure thing!

This might help:  http://www.amazon.com/Cake-Decorating-For-Dummies-LoCicero/dp/0470099119


----------



## withrespect

RoseRed said:


> Sure thing!
> 
> This might help:  http://www.amazon.com/Cake-Decorating-For-Dummies-LoCicero/dp/0470099119



That looks like it is for beginners...


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> That looks like it is for beginners...



Teach Bubba!


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> No one ever gives me sugar packets.



What did you get, a condom with name and number on it?


----------



## FED_UP

Plenty of sugar in that cake for sure.


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> What did you get, a condom with name and number on it?



Look, if you want to be appealing to women, you've got to change your tactics.  Did you forget how to mack ?  Here I found this site to refresh your memory:  http://www.howtomack.net/ 

and this may help you out also - the filmstrip is missing again ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9q01wnEFr0


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> Look, if you want to be appealing to women, you've got to change your tactics.  Did you forget how to mack ?  Here I found this site to refresh your memory:  http://www.howtomack.net/
> 
> and this may help you out also - the filmstrip is missing again ....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9q01wnEFr0



Is there anything not on the internet these days ha ha, pimp suite. Besides not macking anyway, just all in fun.  Have to check the video latter. I see a sugar packet in you near future. I will put my name, number and salary on it.


----------



## somdfunguy

FED_UP said:


> Is there anything not on the internet these days ha ha, pimp suite. Besides not macking anyway, just all in fun.  Have to check the video latter. I see a sugar packet in you near future. I will put my name, number and salary requirements on it.



fixed


----------



## ArkRescue

somdfunguy said:


> fixed



ha ha - Nobody would want me no matter how much I make - I spend too much time/money on critters!


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> ha ha - Nobody would want me no matter how much I make - I spend too much time/money on critters!



You need to spend more time/money on a man after all we do for womens.  We massage your feet, give you babies, take out your trash and mow your lawn.


----------



## RoseRed

FED_UP said:


> You need to spend more time/money on a man after all we do for womens.  We massage your feet, give you babies, take out your trash and mow your lawn.



Really?  My feet get messaged when I get a massage or pedicure.  I hired a lawn guy.  I carry my own trash to the dump.


----------



## Pete

RoseRed said:


> Really?  My feet get messaged when I get a massage or pedicure.  I hired a lawn guy.  I carry my own trash to the dump.



toemail?


----------



## Kris10

This is the thread that never ends
Yes it goes on and on my friends
Some people, started commenting not knowing what it was
And they'll continue commenting forever just because...


----------



## withrespect

Kris10 said:


> This is the thread that never ends
> Yes it goes on and on my friends
> Some people, started commenting not knowing what it was
> And they'll continue commenting forever just because...



Now Lambchop is stuck in my head.


----------



## dgates80

So, how's Jennifer at Red Robin doing?  She still being a hussy?


----------



## withrespect

dgates80 said:


> So, how's Jennifer at Red Robin doing?  She still being a hussy?



Yep... a legendary hussy... Sucks to be her.


----------



## Kris10

withrespect said:


> Now Lambchop is stuck in my head.



Of course it is


----------



## So_what

7 more pages to reach 500 and 70 more posts to reach 5000 :shrug:


----------



## withrespect

So_what said:


> 7 more pages to reach 500 and 70 more posts to reach 1000 :shrug:



Challenge accepted.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 102065



It was my birthday and I forgot it????? And all this time I thought my birthday was in November.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> Yep... a legendary hussy... Sucks to be her.



Hussy is a bit mean, she was just trying to find a daddy for her baby or she was trying to get laid get fu.


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> Hussy is a bit mean, she was just trying to find a daddy for her baby or she was trying to get laid get fu.



I think you should eat at RR and put a sign on your table that says:  "Are you Jennifer?"


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> I think you should eat at RR and put a sign on your table that says:  "Are you Jennifer?"



I am not taking care of no more babies.


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> I am not taking care of no more babies.



You mean you haven't been "fixed" yet?  If not I can hook you up low cost ok?


----------



## ArkRescue

*NC man accused of sucking on toes is arrested*

Have you been in NC lately?  

"LINCOLNTON, N.C. (AP) -- Police in North Carolina have arrested a man accused of sucking on a woman's toes at a Wal-Mart after convincing her that he was a podiatry student."

http://www.wtop.com/681/3587592/NC-man-accused-of-sucking-on-toes-is-arrested


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> You mean you haven't been "fixed" yet?  If not I can hook you up low cost ok?



The thought of you holding my jewels is not bad, but I will pass.


----------



## somdfunguy

This is only page 124 for me


----------



## mamatutu

ArkRescue said:


> Try Walls Bakery in Waldorf - OMG their cakes are moist and the icing is so good.  $20 for a round (average size) and the bigger one is $30.  They'll personalize for free.  They also make specially decorated cakes too and they have talented cake decorators!  I forgot how much the sheet cakes are.  I try to limit myself to only 1 cake every 3 or 4 months.



Thanks for the tip! I rarely shop in Waldorf, especially now that my Sis-in-law (who used to live there) moved to FL, but when I am there next, I will check them out.  It is 45 mins one way for me.  Their cakes sound wonderful!


----------



## Lurk

mamatutu said:


> Thanks for the tip! I rarely shop in Waldorf, especially now that my Sis-in-law (who used to live there) moved to FL, but when I am there next, I will check them out.  It is 45 mins one way for me.  Their cakes sound wonderful!



You won't find them in the Wigwam.  In fact, you won't find the Wigwam either.  Wall's bakery is now on Rt 925 (Old Washington Hwy).


----------



## PJay

Lurk said:


> You won't find them in the Wigwam.  In fact, you won't find the Wigwam either.  Wall's bakery is now on Rt 925 (Old Washington Hwy).



Does the Wigwam still stand or torn down?


----------



## Lurk

Homesick said:


> Does the Wigwam still stand or torn down?



Torn down.


----------



## PJay

Lurk said:


> Torn down.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Wow, just like the Energizer Bunny, this thread keeps going and going...


----------



## withrespect

4947


----------



## inkah

I still hope Jennifer will show up one day...


----------



## Retrodeb54

I thinks its changed topics 5 or 6 times. It does seem to have a life of its own.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Retrodeb54 said:


> I thinks its changed topics 5 or 6 times. It does seem to have a life of its own.



5 or 6 times?  you've obviously never read the whole thread. It's changed topics 5 or 6 times in a day.  There isn't much that hasn't been covered here.


----------



## Retrodeb54

SoMDGirl42 said:


> 5 or 6 times?  you've obviously never read the whole thread. It's changed topics 5 or 6 times in a day.  There isn't much that hasn't been covered here.



I have, but its been so long its all a blur now. lol


----------



## somdfunguy

*smh*


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 102201



I don't get it.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I don't get it.



It means if you eat a taco bell breakfast, you will take a good shit.............................


I think.


----------



## ArkRescue

Maybe we can find adoptive homes for a few of the kitties through this thread in Jennifer's honor?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ArkRescue said:


> Maybe we can find adoptive homes for a few of the kitties through this thread in Jennifer's honor?
> 
> View attachment 102202
> View attachment 102203



Jennifer was trying to give away pussy, not adopt some.


----------



## FED_UP

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Jennifer was trying to give away pussy, not adopt some.



Jenn is going to have your azz for that comment,


----------



## Bean Machine

Post 4958...wow


----------



## dgates80

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Jennifer was trying to give away pussy, not adopt some.



It's a fine line.....


----------



## ArkRescue

new RR promotion:  http://redrobin.promo.eprize.com/movietix2014/


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> new RR promotion:  http://redrobin.promo.eprize.com/movietix2014/



Many people will get fat from eating burgers while watching a movie. Ark I plan on calling my child while at the theater before the show starts, please don't shoot me.


----------



## libby

4,961?  Unbelievable!


----------



## ArkRescue

libby said:


> 4,961?  Unbelievable!



see what you started LOL


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> Many people will get fat from eating burgers while watching a movie. Ark I plan on calling my child while at the theater before the show starts, please don't shoot me.



I think libby should be the guest of honor at RR for a meet and greet one day 

I bet we could fill the entire restaurant even if only a fraction of the people who commented in this thread show up........ !


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> I think libby should be the guest of honor at RR for a meet and greet one day
> 
> I bet we could fill the entire restaurant even if only a fraction of the people who commented in this thread show up........ !



I think this is a fantabulous idea.   Think of all the sugar packets that will be dropped and handed out.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

creeping closer to 5,000 every post


----------



## ArkRescue

SoMDGirl42 said:


> creeping closer to 5,000 every post



sure is - I wonder what the seating capacity is of RR?  I bet we could fill one - really!


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> sure is - I wonder what the seating capacity is of RR?  I bet we could fill one - really!



Reservation for 300...


----------



## dan0623_2000

I'm in!!!!!


----------



## Hank

dan0623_2000 said:


> I'm in!!!!!



perv


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Reservation for 300...


----------



## warneckutz

Hank said:


> perv


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 102928


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


>



What kind of dinner can you get in hell? Hmmm, I will have the snake platter, medium well.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> What kind of dinner can you get in hell? Hmmm, I will have the snake platter, medium well.



Ewww.


----------



## somdfunguy

FED_UP said:


> What kind of dinner can you get in hell? Hmmm, I will have the snake platter, medium well.



Blood soup with deviled ham, deviled eggs, and devil’s food cake.


----------



## Monello

withrespect said:


> Reservation for 300...



Oh, and separate checks


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Blood soup with deviled ham, deviled eggs, and devil’s food cake.



...aand cabbage rolls.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> Ewww. [/QUOTE
> 
> I can order you some snake cake sandwiches, food test better when its free and besides no one wants you on a grill in hell. I have heard that you burned boiled eggs.


----------



## ArkRescue

fed_up said:


> withrespect said:
> 
> 
> 
> ewww. [/quote
> 
> i can order you some snake cake sandwiches, food test better when its free and besides no one wants you on a grill in hell. I have heard that you burned boiled eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she was your wife you wouldn't REALLY care if she cooked at all I bet LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> fed_up said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she was your wife you wouldn't REALLY care if she cooked at all I bet LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can cook.   I just can't bake very well.
> 
> 
> :SLAM:
Click to expand...


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> ArkRescue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can cook.   I just can't bake very well.
> 
> 
> :SLAM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't tying to put you down, I was making light of his usual pursuit with women, and his priority isn't eating food.  LOL
> 
> I have little time to cook and baking is the thing I am least talented at, so you're not alone in that believe me.  I even burned a steak on the grill last night by trying to multi-task .
Click to expand...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ArkRescue said:


> withrespect said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't tying to put you down, I was making light of his usual pursuit with women, and his priority isn't eating food.  LOL
> 
> I have little time to cook and baking is the thing I am least talented at, so you're not alone in that believe me.  I even burned a steak on the grill last night by trying to multi-task .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the sad face, burnt steak is just right   Who wants blood oozing out of meat, it still looks raw.
Click to expand...


----------



## RoseRed

SoMDGirl42 said:


> ArkRescue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the sad face, burnt steak is just right   Who wants blood oozing out of meat, it still looks raw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwillia?  Is that you?  Why don't you cover it in ketchup while you're at it.
Click to expand...


----------



## ArkRescue

why are everyone's quotes coming out whacky?  Says quoted by the person the prior text was TO: - like ArkRescue didn't say "why the sad face ...." SoMDgril42 said that .... hmmmm.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

I'm allergic to tomatoes, or I would cover my burnt steak in ketchup!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

on a side note, I've been exposing my youngest to new foods lately to see how she likes things she's never tried. She's very good at trying anything once. So....... recently she's tried pan seared scallops, bacon wrapped scallops, fried oysters, lupia, pansit, "kale soup" which is the soup from Olive Garden just to name a few.

Loved it all! And the one thing she really doesn't like??? Plain old cheese on a sandwich.   But she'lll eat everything with cheese it in, pizza, mac and cheese, etc.


----------



## ArkRescue

SoMDGirl42 said:


> on a side note, I've been exposing my youngest to new foods lately to see how she likes things she's never tried. She's very good at trying anything once. So....... recently she's tried pan seared scallops, bacon wrapped scallops, fried oysters, lupia, pansit, "kale soup" which is the soup from Olive Garden just to name a few.
> 
> Loved it all! And the one thing she really doesn't like??? Plain old cheese on a sandwich.   But she'lll eat everything with cheese it in, pizza, mac and cheese, etc.



That means she'll fit right in at Red Robin when we meet there  for dinner one day.


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> fed_up said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she was your wife you wouldn't REALLY care if she cooked at all I bet LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She would have to be wifey material, lady on the street and a freak in the bed and know how to make 100 different sandwiches.
Click to expand...


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> ArkRescue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can cook.   I just can't bake very well.
> 
> 
> :SLAM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you good at baking sausage, if you leave it in too long the juice will leak out and then it will shrivel up, the trick is to keep it plump so it will be nice n juicy when you eat it.
Click to expand...


----------



## homedepot20

Will this thread end at 5,000 or keep going ?


----------



## vraiblonde

9 more posts , people - chop chop!


----------



## frequentflier

vraiblonde said:


> 9 more posts , people - chop chop!



8 more posts...


----------



## Merlin99

frequentflier said:


> 8 more posts...



Seven


----------



## Hank

And the devil is 6


----------



## Bann

Five.  

A bunch of us have met Libby at the Grid Iron Grille a while back (a little over year ago?)  at one of our Meet & Greet's - and met her hubby, as well.   During the middle of the M & G we lined up and dropped sugar packets at his place setting.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> withrespect said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you good at baking sausage, if you leave it in too long the juice will leak out and then it will shrivel up, the trick is to keep it plump so it will be nice n juicy when you eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... WHAT THE #### IS WRONG WITH YOU!?!  I feel filthy after reading your posts... Jesus Christ...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roman

Sugar packets! Good morning everyone...


----------



## withrespect

Roman said:


> Sugar packets! Good morning everyone...



Good morning, beautiful.


----------



## warneckutz

5,000th Post Spot for Sale... PM me for offers.


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> Awwww


----------



## FED_UP

The new goal is 10,000.


----------



## warneckutz

somdfunguy said:


> Thanks, I'll take that


----------



## Roman

withrespect said:


> Good morning, beautiful.


Good morning to you too!


----------



## somdfunguy

warneckutz said:


> View attachment 102974


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Post #5001 and still no one knows who Jennifer is.


----------



## Monello

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Post #5001 and still no one knows who Jennifer is.



Here's a picture.


----------



## RoseRed

Monello said:


> Here's a picture.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.somd.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=102989"/>



I thought that was NHBoy.


----------



## warneckutz

RoseRed said:


> I thought that was NHBoy.



Can't be, JPC is the holder of his nuts.


----------



## somdfunguy

As Many As 5,000 Red Robin Customers In Missouri Exposed To Hepatitis A



> Health officials in Missouri are trying to sort out just how many diners at a Red Robin restaurant in Springfield, MO, were affected by being exposed to food that came in contact with a restaurant worker infected with Hepatitis A.
> The Springfield-Greene County Health Department says upwards of 5,000 customers may have been exposed and has set up temporary clinics to deal with the large number of people involved and hopefully vaccinate those who need it before the disease kicks in.


----------



## withrespect

They have remodeled Red Robin.  Looks nice inside... better environment for passing out sugar packets.


----------



## somdfunguy

You don't say


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> You don't say



I do.


----------



## ArkRescue

somdfunguy said:


> You don't say



We need help, we have several really wonderful kitties that are hoping to have a family of their own soon.  Could you help us advertise them?

Here is the link to our temporary website which describes some of the kitties:* http://lisaarkrescue.wix.com/lisasarkrescue#!adoptable-critters/c21kz*


----------



## kwillia

ArkRescue said:


> We need help, we have several really wonderful kitties that are hoping to have a family of their own soon.  Could you help us advertise them?
> 
> Here is the link to our temporary website which describes some of the kitties:* http://lisaarkrescue.wix.com/lisasarkrescue#!adoptable-critters/c21kz*


You want him to put their pictures on sugar packets?


----------



## withrespect

kwillia said:


> You want him to put their pictures on sugar packets?


----------



## ArkRescue

kwillia said:


> You want him to put their pictures on sugar packets?



If you think that will help?  I can have mini flyers printed to tape to the sugar packets


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> If you think that will help?  I can have mini flyers printed to tape to the sugar packets



I think Jen would have more success if she gives out condoms with her number on them.


----------



## Roman

FED_UP said:


> I think Jen would have more success if she gives out condoms with her number on them.


----------



## somdfunguy

ArkRescue said:


> We need help, we have several really wonderful kitties that are hoping to have a family of their own soon.  Could you help us advertise them?
> 
> Here is the link to our temporary website which describes some of the kitties:* http://lisaarkrescue.wix.com/lisasarkrescue#!adoptable-critters/c21kz*



want to borrow my burn barrel?


----------



## Beta

FED_UP said:


> I think Jen would have more success if she gives out condoms with her number on them.



where's the fun in that??

and Red Robin already remodeled?  Why would a new, clean looking restaurant waste their time?


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

I'm hungry.  Maybe I should go to Red Robin and see if Jennifer is there.


----------



## ArkRescue

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> I'm hungry.  Maybe I should go to Red Robin and see if Jennifer is there.



Take a few children with you.


----------



## RoseRed

Two fer one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMWZYFN45WA


----------



## withrespect




----------



## Chasey_Lane

withrespect said:


>


"A" brought me Rita's last week.


----------



## slotpuppy

Let this tread die.


----------



## Beta

slotpuppy said:


> Let this tread die.


----------



## slotpuppy

Beta said:


>


You handing out sugar packets to the sheep again?


----------



## withrespect

Chasey_Lane said:


> "A" brought me Rita's last week.



He brought me an espresso.  


Because...you know... I'm not nervous enough without the caffeine.


----------



## MrZ06

Does Jenifer have big or little boobs?


----------



## ReadingTheNews

MrZ06 said:


> Does Jenifer have big or little boobs?



Both


----------



## MrZ06

If she doesn't have big boobs this thread needs to be deleted!


----------



## BernieP

TTIWWP



This 
Thread 
Is 
Worthless
Without
Pictures


of Jennifer that is


----------



## Beta

slotpuppy said:


> You handing out sugar packets to the sheep again?



who gives sheep sugar packets?  they won't call you back.


----------



## withrespect

Beta said:


> who gives sheep sugar packets?  they won't call you back.



Apparently Jennifer didn't get called back from the man either... wife found the sugar packet too soon.


----------



## Beta

withrespect said:


> Apparently Jennifer didn't get called back from the man either... wife found the sugar packet too soon.



she passed out more sugar packets til she found someone to call her back


----------



## FED_UP

Family Feud today on tv, question was "name something women like that start with the letter D". I thought that was fitting for this thread.


----------



## withrespect

I just accidentally scratched off a mole on my neck.  It's bleeding profusely.  That can't be good.


----------



## MMDad

withrespect said:


> I just accidentally scratched off a mole on my neck.  It's bleeding profusely.  That can't be good.



Spider venom will stop the bleeding.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> I just accidentally scratched off a mole on my neck.  It's bleeding profusely.  That can't be good.



Hold a sugar packet against it.


----------



## Lurk

withrespect said:


> I just accidentally scratched off a mole on my neck.  It's bleeding profusely.  That can't be good.



I wonder how you'd know if it was really skin cancer and not a mole.


----------



## DoWhat

withrespect said:


> I just accidentally scratched off a mole on my neck.  It's bleeding profusely.  That can't be good.



Yes it is.
No more mole and you saved money on a doctors visit for removal.


----------



## MMDad

Lurk said:


> I wonder how you'd know if it was really skin cancer and not a mole.



If it bleeds profusely it's cancer.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> I just accidentally scratched off a mole on my neck.  It's bleeding profusely.  That can't be good.



Alive still?


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Alive still?



I'm alive.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> I'm alive.



My sure you start a tread if you die so we will know.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> My sure you start a tread if you die so we will know.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


>



Kumbaya my lord, Kumbaya ...................................


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> Kumbaya my lord, Kumbaya ...................................



You saying you want me to log off, Arkie-poo?


----------



## MADPEBS1

Hey WR haven't read a story in a while, must be something you Phucked UP ;-))))))))))))))))))


----------



## withrespect

MADPEBS1 said:


> Hey WR haven't read a story in a while, must be something you Phucked UP ;-))))))))))))))))))



You remind me of another forumite who was banned not too long ago  ... Won't mention his name because the mother####er is like Beetlejuice and just pops up out of bloody nowhere.


----------



## MADPEBS1

don't be so sensitive, just making a joke, i truly do LOVE your story's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now answer the question. 

How the cricket issue going bwahahaha


----------



## Hank

MADPEBS1 said:


> don't be so sensitive, just making a joke, i truly do LOVE your story's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now answer the question.
> 
> How the cricket issue going bwahahaha



stories


----------



## MADPEBS1

Big Phucking deal, correct that one please.


----------



## withrespect

I tried to make blue velvet cupcakes yesterday.    Something went wrong and they all stuck together.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> I tried to make blue velvet cupcakes yesterday.    Something went wrong and they all stuck together.
> 
> 
> View attachment 104101



Is it fair to say you put too much batter in each cup, I can offer you cooking 101 lessons.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> Is it fair to say you put too much batter in each cup, I can offer you cooking 101 lessons.



I make one baking mistake and everyone becomes Betty-####ing-Crocker with their advice.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> I make one baking mistake and everyone becomes Betty-####ing-Crocker with their advice.



he wasn't REALLY offering baking advice unless that also incudes making HIS dough rise LOL


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> he wasn't REALLY offering baking advice unless that also incudes making HIS dough rise LOL



  Do what now?


----------



## MADPEBS1

How much Phosphorus did you put in? They look to be glowing....


----------



## JeJeTe

withrespect said:


> I tried to make blue velvet cupcakes yesterday.    Something went wrong and they all stuck together.
> 
> 
> View attachment 104101



You should have a Monsters Inc. theme party. These are the same color as Sully.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> Do what now?



neber-mind hon - don't pay any attention to the bad man ............... lol


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> I tried to make blue velvet cupcakes yesterday.    Something went wrong and they all stuck together.



I LOVE the color - add some butter-cream frosting and I'll eat a few


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> neber-mind hon - don't pay any attention to the bad man ............... lol



 I am a pretty good cook I hope you know, I only burned boiled eggs 3 times. That was a good one though; DOUG RISE, ha ha. WR should be done eating all those muffins by now, she don't share.


----------



## DoWhat

withrespect said:


> Do what now?



I'm happily married.


----------



## FED_UP

DoWhat said:


> I'm happily married.



Too bad DoWhat, she can't do you now, maybe latter. I think there is some confusion here, all started over some muff  ins and WR not knowing what to do. :shrug:


----------



## somdfunguy

So the past few mornings there has been a spider web coming off the garage that stretches 8ft by 10ft for the supports and 4 ft diameter of the main part. Went out tonight and saw this thing in action. Rather large


----------



## mamatutu

somdfunguy said:


> So the past few mornings there has been a spider web coming off the garage that stretches 8ft by 10ft for the supports and 4 ft diameter of the main part. Went out tonight and saw this thing in action. Rather large
> 
> View attachment 104104



Cool!  That is huge!  Web and spider.  We have those and they always want to build around our main exit doors.  I don't kill them, but take down their webs with a broom, and they scamper off to build elsewhere.  Spiders are one of nature's engineers.  It is amazing to see how precise their webs are.  Now, if they build around Halloween, I leave them be, and then I don't have to decorate.   Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> So the past few mornings there has been a spider web coming off the garage that stretches 8ft by 10ft for the supports and 4 ft diameter of the main part. Went out tonight and saw this thing in action. Rather large
> 
> View attachment 104104



  Somebody SQUISH it!!!


----------



## DoWhat

somdfunguy said:


> So the past few mornings there has been a spider web coming off the garage that stretches 8ft by 10ft for the supports and 4 ft diameter of the main part. Went out tonight and saw this thing in action. Rather large
> 
> View attachment 104104



That window trim looks awesome, along with the window planter.


----------



## somdfunguy

DoWhat said:


> That window trim looks awesome, along with the window planter.



Thanks!, haven't used the planter yet. That side of the garage is all shade and I haven't found the right plants for it.


----------



## DoWhat

somdfunguy said:


> Thanks!, haven't used the planter yet. That side of the garage is all shade and I haven't found the right plants for it.



Is all that trim Polyurethane Molding?


----------



## withrespect

DoWhat said:


> Is all that trim Polyurethane Molding?



It's caulk.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> It's caulk.


----------



## MMDad

withrespect said:


> It's caulk.



Watch your language.


----------



## somdfunguy

DoWhat said:


> Is all that trim Polyurethane Molding?


  No all wood, here are two other shots of the garage so you can see it better









withrespect said:


> Somebody SQUISH it!!!



I covered it in baking soda since I had that in my hands and spiders dont like it.  It left, so we will see if it is back tonight.  I'm tired of clearing the web every morning but I like all the bugs it eats.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> No all wood, here are two other shots of the garage so you can see it better
> 
> View attachment 104109
> View attachment 104110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I covered it in baking soda since I had that in my hands and spiders dont like it.  It left, so we will see if it is back tonight.  I'm tired of clearing the web every morning but I like all the bugs it eats.



Note to self:  Coat everything in the house with copious amounts of baking soda.


----------



## Bann

withrespect said:


> Note to self:  Coat everything in the house with copious amounts of baking soda.



...but keep the baking soda away from vinegar!


----------



## withrespect

Bann said:


> ...but keep the baking soda away from vinegar!



Why?


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> Why?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqEK5ECcsDo


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Note to self:  Coat everything in the house with copious amounts of baking soda.



Worked great, spider moved on to a different area.


----------



## TPD

After viewing the other thread today, figureded we needed to lighten this forum up before retiring for bed this evening...

Jennifer, oh Jennifer, where art thou Jennifer?


----------



## ArkRescue

TPD said:


> After viewing the other thread today, figureded we needed to lighten this forum up before retiring for bed this evening...
> 
> Jennifer, oh Jennifer, where art thou Jennifer?


  and .....

We have a great Fall Fundraiser going on!  Go to: https://www.yankeecandlefundraising.com/ycfroot/home.htm and select to Start Shopping and enter our Group Number 990005262 and they will ship directly to you but we get credit for the sale for our spay/neuter fundraiser.  All funds will be used to cover the vet expenses to spay/neuter cats and dogs.


----------



## withrespect

Happy Tuesday, folks.


----------



## Baja28

withrespect said:


> Happy Tuesday, folks.


Happy Tuesday Jennifer.


----------



## slotpuppy

I hate people.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> Happy Tuesday, folks.



What is so happy about it????


----------



## ArkRescue

Baja28 said:


> Happy Tuesday Jennifer.



What's the earliest day of the Fall/Winter season we've had measurable smow?

If you hear of anyone getting rid of any glass, let me know.  I want to get a few more storm doors with glass or sliding glass doors (or any glass with frames of some sort) to use on my chicken pens for the Winter.  The door/glass provides a wind-break, while the glass allows the sunlight to provide light and warmth during the cold Winter months.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> What is so happy about it????



It's not ####ing Monday, so be grateful.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> It's not ####ing Monday, so be grateful.



Based on posts I saw on FB - yesterday was a rough day for MANY.

I forgot to put Hazel outside in the pen for the day when I left for work (she soaks up the sun, naps in the dog house, watches the chickens, or sleeps with the cat).  When I got home I was happy to find that she had not opened up the lower kitchen cabinets to find food, nor did she help herself to the basket of fresh eggs (she has in the past lol).  The cats didn't beat her up .  Last night was Hazel's first night that she slept through to morning w/o waking me up to take her potty (I woke up around 3am and peeked to see her sleeping, so I went back to bed).


----------



## afjess1989

Would this post die already!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

afjess1989 said:


> Would this post die already!!!!!!!!!



nope, it wont die.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> It's not ####ing Monday, so be grateful.



Who started this happy M T W T F sheit anyway, its sounds corny, probably some geeky dude.


----------



## FED_UP

QUOTE=afjess1989;5437983]Would this post die already!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

This thread is ICONIC, it can't die, what would Jen say if you killed her thread.


----------



## somdfunguy

cheater cheater pumpkin eater


----------



## ArkRescue

somdfunguy said:


> cheater cheater pumpkin eater



Speaking of PUMPKINS ..... I saw some big ones at Walmart in Waldorf for only $5 - low price for such a big pumpkin.


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> Speaking of PUMPKINS ..... I saw some big ones at Walmart in Waldorf for only $5 - low price for such a big pumpkin.



They will be stolen by the end of the week.


----------



## somdfunguy

ArkRescue said:


> Speaking of PUMPKINS ..... I saw some big ones at Walmart in Waldorf for only $5 - low price for such a big pumpkin.



China toxic waste makes for big pumpkins


----------



## KDENISE977

slotpuppy said:


> They will be stolen by the end of the week.



Not in WALDORF   nothing bad happens in Waldorf...


----------



## slotpuppy

KDENISE977 said:


> Not in WALDORF   nothing bad happens in Waldorf...


No it doesnt cause our judges like to electric shock people.


----------



## FED_UP

FED_UP said:


> Who started this happy M T W T F sheit anyway, its sounds corny, probably some geeky dude.



Someone just came in and said happy Monday, if I hear happy M T W T F one more time I am gonna jump off the bridge over in Solomons.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> Someone just came in and said happy Monday, if I hear happy M T W T F one more time I am gonna jump off the bridge over in Solomons.



This tread has been reported to the suicide hotline.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> This tread has been reported to the suicide hotline.



caller WR - someone told me they were going to jump off a bridge
Hotline answer voicemail - Your call will be answered in the order it was received, current wait time is Tuesday at 4:00am.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> caller WR - someone told me they were going to jump off a bridge
> Hotline answer voicemail - Your call will be answered in the order it was received, current wait time is Tuesday at 4:00am.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


>



he won't jump, he likes looking at women too much to jump .


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> he won't jump, he likes looking at women too much to jump .



You gave me a reason to stick around for another day,  . But if someone comes in tomorrow and says happy T,  ahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## somdfunguy

FED_UP said:


> Someone just came in and said happy Monday, if I hear happy M T W T F one more time I am gonna jump off the bridge over in Solomons.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> Happy Tuesday, folks.



That won't work ... Fed would let YOU get away with that.

I was looking at some "party" dresses online yesterday.  They always look great on the tall models, but at 5' tall, they just never look the same on me .  I saw some that you'd look awesome in. I've been checking the thrift stores regularly for 2 months looking for a party dress, so far nothing.  I have another opportunity coming up to attend a nice affair, and I need a party dress.  It's not a formal affair, but no jeans are allowed (aimed toward the guys who may have thought a sport jacket and jeans was a good choice) -so I need to find a dress asap.  I may check the clearance racks in Waldorf.


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> That won't work ... Fed would let YOU get away with that.
> 
> I was looking at some "party" dresses online yesterday.  They always look great on the tall models, but at 5' tall, they just never look the same on me .  I saw some that you'd look awesome in. I've been checking the thrift stores regularly for 2 months looking for a party dress, so far nothing.  I have another opportunity coming up to attend a nice affair, and I need a party dress.  It's not a formal affair, but no jeans are allowed (aimed toward the guys who may have thought a sport jacket and jeans was a good choice) -so I need to find a dress asap.  I may check the clearance racks in Waldorf.


Have you tried here yet? http://mystature.com/


----------



## ArkRescue

slotpuppy said:


> Have you tried here yet? http://mystature.com/



real funny ..... either those clothes are good quality, or they are ripping people off with those prices.  I was surprised that most of the "party" dresses I saw online looked more like hooker outfits.


----------



## somdfunguy

ArkRescue said:


> That won't work ... Fed would let YOU get away with that.
> 
> I was looking at some "party" dresses online yesterday.  They always look great on the tall models, but at 5' tall, they just never look the same on me .  I saw some that you'd look awesome in. I've been checking the thrift stores regularly for 2 months looking for a party dress, so far nothing.  I have another opportunity coming up to attend a nice affair, and I need a party dress.  It's not a formal affair, but no jeans are allowed (aimed toward the guys who may have thought a sport jacket and jeans was a good choice) -so I need to find a dress asap.  I may check the clearance racks in Waldorf.




This would look great on you http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-poufy-skirt-out-of-garbge-bags-and-duct-tap/


----------



## ArkRescue

somdfunguy said:


> This would look great on you http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-poufy-skirt-out-of-garbge-bags-and-duct-tap/



interesting, that dress could potentially keep me afloat if the boat sinks hmmm ..... at the minimum I'd be easier to see in the water with the color white .


----------



## FED_UP

somdfunguy said:


> View attachment 104631



Now that is more like it.


----------



## afjess1989

Omg i glad i found this!!!! I think Jennifer at Red Robin might have a gay brother at olive Garden. Was eating lunch with the man friend at the bar. Guy sits next to him they start talking about the business and what not. Dude says "i was wondering if you liked to go out and catch a movie". At this point im cracking up. Man friend politely introduced me and the guy said "oh my mistake I truly apologize and walked away". Now i dont know if i should feel concerned that someone thinks my man friend is gay or thinks that I'm possibly not his girlfriend.


----------



## withrespect

I am bringing Wyatt to Red Robin tonight for dinner.


----------



## afjess1989

withrespect said:


> I am bringing Wyatt to Red Robin tonight for dinner.



Red Meat isnt good for pregnant women.


----------



## withrespect

afjess1989 said:


> Red Meat isnt good for pregnant women.



Good ####ing thing I'm not pregnant then.


----------



## afjess1989

withrespect said:


> Good ####ing thing I'm not pregnant then.



But you said your positive......now it makes me wonder what for.....also watch out for mites on the food.


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> Good ####ing thing I'm not pregnant then.



oh darn, I had this great dress picked out for you http://www.seraphine.com/us/front-knotted-3-4-sleeve-dress-orchid.html


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> oh darn, I had this great dress picked out for you http://www.seraphine.com/us/front-knotted-3-4-sleeve-dress-orchid.html



Thanks, but I am done making babies. I've passed on enough of my genes.


----------



## afjess1989

withrespect said:


> Thanks, but I am done making babies. I've passed on enough of my genes.





Lord help them all.


----------



## withrespect

afjess1989 said:


> Lord help them all.



Exactly.


----------



## withrespect

Never mind... taking him to Okada instead.


----------



## JeJeTe

withrespect said:


> I am bringing Wyatt to Red Robin tonight for dinner.



Aww I could have taken my Wyatt too.  #twinning


----------



## vraiblonde

withrespect said:


> Never mind... taking him to Okada instead.



Will you ask him to get me two of those little sushi plates?


----------



## FED_UP

afjess1989 said:


> Omg i glad i found this!!!! I think Jennifer at Red Robin might have a gay brother at olive Garden. Was eating lunch with the man friend at the bar. Guy sits next to him they start talking about the business and what not. Dude says "i was wondering if you liked to go out and catch a movie". At this point im cracking up. Man friend politely introduced me and the guy said "oh my mistake I truly apologize and walked away". Now i dont know if i should feel concerned that someone thinks my man friend is gay or thinks that I'm possibly not his girlfriend.


----------



## withrespect

vraiblonde said:


> Will you ask him to get me two of those little sushi plates?



 


My son has a reputation


----------



## GWguy

withrespect said:


> My son has a reputation



No more than his mom....


----------



## afjess1989

withrespect said:


> My son has a reputation



Crazy parents is what Im guessing.


----------



## ArkRescue

afjess1989 said:


> Crazy parents is what Im guessing.



hey stop that ... these are nice people


----------



## withrespect

GWguy said:


> No more than his mom....



  What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> What is that supposed to mean?



He's flirting with you.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> He's flirting with you.



Uh....  no.



withrespect said:


> What is that supposed to mean?



It means you have a reputation too.  Not good, not bad, just that you are known.  You have a reputation.


----------



## slotpuppy

GWguy said:


> It means you have a reputation too.  Not good, not bad, just that you are known.  You have a reputation.



We all have a reputation.


----------



## GWguy

slotpuppy said:


> We all have a reputation.



Absolutely.  At least on this forum, fer sure!


----------



## withrespect




----------



## pelers

withrespect said:


>


----------



## withrespect

pelers said:


>



You want me to steal you some chopsticks?


----------



## pelers

withrespect said:


> You want me to steal you some chopsticks?



Fancy ones?


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> You want me to steal you some chopsticks?



Racist


----------



## MMDad

Does anyone know when :wr: is due?


----------



## somdfunguy

MMDad said:


> Does anyone know when :wr: is due?



on the 5th


----------



## withrespect




----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


>



I recommend we all follow the advice of the professionals that say petting critters helps relieve stress and lowers our blood pressure .....  if Jennifer had pets at home, she probably wouldn't have been looking for a man so hard (tehe) ......






please consider fostering or adopting a wonderful kitty.  These 3 are all 1 year old.


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> I recommend we all follow the advice of the professionals that say petting critters helps relieve stress and lowers our blood pressure .....  if Jennifer had pets at home, she probably wouldn't have been looking for a man so hard (tehe) ......
> 
> View attachment 104958
> View attachment 104959
> View attachment 104960
> 
> 
> please consider fostering or adopting a wonderful kitty.  These 3 are all 1 year old.



If I wasn't allergic, I would want the one on the right.


----------



## kwillia

ArkRescue said:


> I recommend we all follow the advice of the professionals that say petting critters helps relieve stress and lowers our blood pressure .....  if Jennifer had pets at home, she probably wouldn't have been looking for a man so hard (tehe) ......
> 
> View attachment 104958
> View attachment 104959
> View attachment 104960
> 
> 
> please consider fostering or adopting a wonderful kitty.  These 3 are all 1 year old.


You should tape kitty pictures and your phone number to sugar packets and leave them on tables.


----------



## ArkRescue

kwillia said:


> You should tape kitty pictures and your phone number to sugar packets and leave them on tables.



  yeah - let's do it


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> If I wasn't allergic, I would want the one on the right.



Her name is Ginger, her brother's name is Gilligan (middle) and the 1st one is Mary Kate (Ashley was adopted already).  Ginger is one that may swat if you try to hurt her, so I'd not recommend her with small children that may pull her tail, most other kitties would just run away.  Mary Kate would be perfect with small children, she is pretty tolerant of everything, including being held.


----------



## withrespect

ArkRescue said:


> Her name is Ginger, her brother's name is Gilligan (middle) and the 1st one is Mary Kate (Ashley was adopted already).  Ginger is one that may swat if you try to hurt her, so I'd not recommend her with small children that may pull her tail, most other kitties would just run away.  Mary Kate would be perfect with small children, she is pretty tolerant of everything, including being held.



But is she hypoallergenic?    Or can she be shaved to look like a sphynx?


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

kwillia said:


> You should tape_ *kitty* _pictures and your phone number to sugar packets and leave them on tables.



Wait, are you telling Arkie to give out sugar packets with her phone number and a picture of her !!!???  

That's being either overly aggressive or extremely desperate!


----------



## ArkRescue

withrespect said:


> But is she hypoallergenic?    Or can she be shaved to look like a sphynx?



Kitties don't like to be shaved ... http://www.zdouf.com/2226/cats-who-are-unhappy-about-their-haircuts/


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ArkRescue said:


> Kitties don't like to be shaved ... http://www.zdouf.com/2226/cats-who-are-unhappy-about-their-haircuts/



I know some women that shave their kitties...  
 

Sorry but you left the door wide open - I just couldn't help but respond.


----------



## withrespect

I don't know why but this tickled the HELL out of me.


----------



## FED_UP

I wonder if Jen will get some this year or go lesbian.


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> I wonder if Jen will get some this year or go lesbian.



even if she does, sugar packets to chicks can work also I'm sure ...... anyone interested in adopting a cute puppy, or big black kitty, or a smaller doggie, or a smaller gray kitty?


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

FED_UP said:


> I wonder if Jen will get some this year or go lesbian.



Ahh Jennifer.  How we wonder about you and what happened to you.  Did you ever find your sugar-packet man?

Ya know, this thread is so old that she may have gone bi, les and back to straight since it all started.  :shrug:

In fact a friend and I were at Red Robin a couple weeks back and I mentioned this thread.  We started looking at all the women in the place and tried to guess if any of them could be the infamous Jennifer.  Maybe next time I'll go table to table and pass out a survey (written on a sugar packet of course).


----------



## somdfunguy

vraiblonde said:


> Will you ask him to get me two of those little sushi plates?



And some napkins


----------



## withrespect




----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

This tred just keeps.....coming.....back.....


----------



## withrespect

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> This tred just keeps.....coming.....back.....


----------



## BigBlue

somdfunguy said:


> And some napkins




............and some onion rings!


----------



## ArkRescue

BigBlue said:


> ............and some onion rings!



We are having a Charity Yard Sale on Saturday to raise money for the rescue critters:

13300 Baden Westwood Road, Brandywine, MD 20613 from 9am-1pm (Near the Baden Firehouse)

The sale is being hosted by Tripple Springs Farm where you can buy organic produce, fresh baked Chocolate Chip cookies, fresh flowers, and farm fresh eggs.

We will have many new and used items for sale including aquariums, picture frames, a large silver mirrored disco ball, ornamental indoor trees, statuary, clothes for adults, NEW designer shoes for men size 8.5 and 9.0, women's shoes, and so much more!  Stop by to support our work to make the lives of our local critters BETTER .


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

*Did Jennifer move to Ohio?*

Did Jennifer @ Red Robin move to Ohio and recently get married?



> Jessica Morris, a server at an unidentified restaurant in Centerville, Ohio, has some strong words for a customer who left her a nasty note in lieu of a tip. The customer, identified only as* Jenny*, apparently came into the restaurant with her new husband and two guests. When it was time to pay, the customers skipped the tip and instead left a note that accused Morris of trying to steal her husband, writing, “he’s my husband, find your own. Good luck ” on the receipt.



https://www.yahoo.com/food/fed-up-server-explains-on-facebook-why-a-customer-173755694.html

The article made me think of this thread immediately.


And you probably thought this thread died a long time ago...


----------



## vraiblonde

Dear Jenny's husband:  good luck with that.


----------



## FED_UP

Another year and know status on Jen. I am guessing she married a rich man and living happy, and flushed all her sugar packets down the toilet. Merry Christmas Jen wherver you are.


----------



## RoseRed

Funny this popped up. About 20 minutes ago I heard a guy mention he had sugar packets on his desk. I thought of this thread immediately!


----------



## Erk

It makes my heart happy to know this thread is still around. Now if just can have the SoMD Drag Racing imposters thread appear it will be family reunion like It's A Wonderful Life.


----------



## FED_UP

RoseRed said:


> Funny this popped up. About 20 minutes ago I heard a guy mention he had sugar packets on his desk. I thought of this thread immediately!



Tell him to throw one at you.


----------



## RoseRed

FED_UP said:


> Tell him to throw one at you.



Ewww...  no.


----------



## withrespect




----------



## sockgirl77

DoWhat said:


> Damn, he tore that thing up.


----------



## Bean Machine

Happy Cinco de Mayo...a couple of days early!


----------



## officeguy

Did he ever get some action out of this ?


----------



## ArkRescue

NO, he apparently went home and told his wife, and she posted this in case Jennifer was on the forum ...... if she is, she hasn't identified herself.  This thread will live forever until another Jennifer comes along, thinks this is about her, and starts some drama  .



officeguy said:


> Did he ever get some action out of this ?


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> NO, he apparently went home and told his wife, and she posted this in case Jennifer was on the forum ...... if she is, she hasn't identified herself.  This thread will live forever until another Jennifer comes along, thinks this is about her, and starts some drama  .



I bet Jennifer turned lesbian.


----------



## withrespect




----------



## Clem72

ArkRescue said:


> NO, he apparently went home and told his wife, and she posted this in case Jennifer was on the forum ...... if she is, she hasn't identified herself.  This thread will live forever until another Jennifer comes along, thinks this is about her, and starts some drama  .



You mean he went home and his daughters dimed him out, then he reluctantly handed over the sugar packet and told the story.  If he wasn't interested he wouldn't have kept the packet. Done and done.


----------



## 3CATSAILOR

Uhhhh,that's so sweet.......... pardon the pun.


----------



## vraiblonde

Libby created a monster.


----------



## Bean Machine

I was wondering just the other day when this post would float to the top again...


----------



## homedepot20

Someone send Jennifer to Red Robin  down  here in Apex , NC !!!!!


----------



## Bonehead

Bean Machine said:


> I was wondering just the other day when this post would float to the top again...



Kinda like a turd in a punch bowl.


----------



## withrespect

Bonehead said:


> Kinda like a turd in a punch bowl.



ewww


----------



## BernieP

homedepot20 said:


> Someone send Jennifer to Red Robin  down  here in Apex , NC !!!!!



Just have her send out her phone number.


----------



## acommondisaster

Heard she met some guy at Lenny's and is properly married now.


----------



## withrespect

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## mAlice

this thread...really?


----------



## warneckutz

mAlice said:


> this thread...really?



It's not a political thread...


----------



## withrespect

mAlice said:


> this thread...really?



Haven't been on in a while... figured I would be nostalgic.... or something.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

withrespect said:


> I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Grumpy

acommondisaster said:


> Heard she met some guy at Lenny's and is properly married now.


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


>


----------



## Wishbone

This thread is never going to die.


----------



## Clem72

Wishbone said:


> This thread is never going to die.



This one is before my time. Care to summarize the 500+ pages in a couple of words?


----------



## Wishbone

Clem72 said:


> This one is before my time. Care to summarize the 500+ pages in a couple of words?



:tackydrama:


----------



## buddscreek

jenny, jenny  867-5309


----------



## FireBrand

buddscreek said:


> jenny, jenny  867-5309


See post # 31


----------



## b23hqb

I guess that would be the way-back machine, eh, Sherman?


----------



## BernieP

Jennifer @ Red Robin
Crabs


what jeux de position


----------



## Bean Machine

Haven't seen this pop up in 2018 yet so here goes...


----------



## warneckutz

Prepare for the ban-hammer...


----------



## vraiblonde

I wonder how Libby is doing.  Hi Libby, if you're still lurking!


----------



## libby

Hey, Vrai!

I'm still lurking. This is the best way to keep up with happenings in SOMD!


----------



## RoseRed

libby said:


> Hey, Vrai!
> 
> I'm still lurking. This is the best way to keep up with happenings in SOMD!


----------



## Kyle

I must be missing something.


----------



## b23hqb

Kyle said:


> I must be missing something.



I've missed this boat for as long as I've been around, but it docks every now and then, and I still miss it. Something that happened back in the day. Oh, well.


----------



## Grumpy

I hate looking for this, could a sticky be applied to it?? TIA


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> I hate looking for this, could a sticky be applied to it?? TIA


----------



## Grumpy

Grumpy said:


> I hate looking for this, could a sticky be applied to it?? TIA


Never realized how long this thread was..


----------



## Kyle

_Hey, Jenny don't change your number
I need to make you mine
Jenny I've called your number

Eight six seven five three oh nine
Eight six seven five three oh nine
Eight six seven five three oh nine
Eight six seven five three oh nine_


----------



## Gilligan

Grumpy said:


> Never realized how long this thread was..


Remember the epic "Clem Shady" threads?....this one probably sets some kind of record.


----------



## John Z

Grumpy said:


> Never realized how long this thread was..


Another legendary thread:  SOMD Racing Imposters.  I think it has long been deleted (? - I could only find threads that referred to the original).


----------



## limblips

Grumpy said:


> Never realized how long this thread was..


Why did you?  What is to be gained?  It had died after a long, painful, life.  You should not have disturbed it's eternal sleep.


----------



## Kyle

limblips said:


> Why did you?  What is to be gained?  It had died after a long, painful, life.  You should not have disturbed it's eternal sleep.


Every once in a while you need to just ring a bell in a graveyard and get things stirred up a bit.


----------



## Grumpy

limblips said:


> Why did you?


RoseRed told me to.


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> RoseRed told me to.


Since when have you listened to me?


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> RoseRed told me to.


She give you the icy death stare?


----------



## RareBreed

John Z said:


> Another legendary thread:  SOMD Racing Imposters.  I think it has long been deleted (? - I could only find threads that referred to the original).


I remember the cold wet dying cat in the driveway thread. That one was .


----------



## mitzi

Gilligan said:


> Remember the epic "Clem Shady" threads?....this one probably sets some kind of record.


And good old Clem went to being a woman and back to being a man.


----------



## RoseRed

mitzi said:


> And good old Clem went to being a woman and back to being a man.


That's right!


----------



## mitzi

RareBreed said:


> I remember the cold wet dying cat in the driveway thread. That one was .



I remember that one too.


----------



## RoseRed

RareBreed said:


> I remember the cold wet dying cat in the driveway thread. That one was .


I don't recall that one.  Some I never read or participated in. Like the Two Girls, One Cup.


----------



## NextJen

I wonder if libby and her hubby are still together?


----------



## spr1975wshs

I went back and saw that this thread started just 2 1/2 weeks before my wife and I arrived for her to start the job at NAVAIR.

We were checking out the local Lowe's, as I was hoping to transfer, and saw a fellow wearing a Norwich University t-shirt, which is where she and I went to college (the military college in Vermont).

We chatted a bit. Ended up buying the house next door to him, and he cat sits for us when we are on vacation..


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> And it has generated 12 pages of interest so far.


If only you could have seen the future..


----------



## itsbob

warneckutz said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> This thread is STILL going??? : faint:
> 
> Well... Is this the dinner thread?
> 
> Egg whites and turkey bacon, baby!


:SpongeBob narrator Voice:

TEN years later...


----------



## TPD

I’ve never been to Red Robin. What am I missing?


----------



## PrchJrkr

TPD said:


> I’ve never been to Red Robin. What am I missing?


 Yummm...


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



TPD said:


> I’ve never been to Red Robin. What am I missing?


Bad service. Big expensive hamburgers.


----------



## Kyle

TPD said:


> I’ve never been to Red Robin. What am I missing?


I go every once in a while for a Beer and Onion Rings. 

They used to have good fried jalapenos but took them off the menu during covid.


----------



## RareBreed

TPD said:


> I’ve never been to Red Robin. What am I missing?


Our family went once when it first opened. None of us could barely get out of the bathroom to leave so we never went back.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> I go every once in a while for a Beer and Onion Rings.
> 
> They used to have good fried jalapenos but took them off the menu during covid.


I've not been there yet.  Another place where I never get a round tuit.


----------



## flowerlover

Here you go: 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	


	





Gilligan said:


> I've not been there yet.  Another place where I never get a round tuit.


----------



## Toxick

I can't believe this thread is still alive.


----------



## Grumpy

Toxick said:


> I can't believe this thread is still alive.


Some idiot keeps bumping it.


----------



## Kinnakeet

TPD said:


> I’ve never been to Red Robin. What am I missing?


nothing but weight gain


----------



## Kyle

Toxick said:


> I can't believe this thread is still alive.


It's tended by Lachesis.


----------



## Monello

Toxick said:


> I can't believe this thread is still alive.


10th year anniversary.


----------



## OccamsRazor

I'd bet some decent money that Jennifer is a forum member.


----------



## Makavide

TPD said:


> I’ve never been to Red Robin. What am I missing?


Jennifer?


----------



## TPD

Makavide said:


> Jennifer?


Finally!


----------



## exiled

I can't believe this thread showed up.  I'm "Libby", but forgot how to sign on years ago and created another profile.


----------



## spr1975wshs

TPD said:


> I’ve never been to Red Robin. What am I missing?


I've never been either, but I do like 5 Guys.


----------



## Kyle

spr1975wshs said:


> I've never been either, but I do like 5 Guys.


Did one of them give you their number?


----------



## NextJen

OccamsRazor said:


> Makavide said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer?
> 
> 
> 
> You called?
Click to expand...


----------



## mdff2

Jennifer must be in her 30's by now if she even works there still!!


----------



## OccamsRazor

mdff2 said:


> Jennifer must be in her 30's by now if she even works there still!!


I am quite sure she is a bit older than that.


----------



## Kyle

OccamsRazor said:


> I am quite sure she is a bit older than that.


Yes, but she's young at heart.


----------



## mdff2

I was figuring she started at about 18(+/-) years old and adding the ten years from when the thread started that would make her 28 or more.


----------



## Grumpy

mdff2 said:


> I was figuring she started at about 18(+/-) years old and adding the ten years from when the thread started that would make her 28 or more.


With 4 kids and 3 baby daddies


----------



## vraiblonde

Libby came to one of the Meet & Greets with her husband, and I saw her later at the store with her kids - nice youngsters, well-behaved and polite.


----------

